# United Lowriders Association



## ULA

*<span style='color:red'>Comments, Questions, Concerns, and Ideas

Postem'








*


----------



## VGP

I would like to see an updated website with current events. :biggrin: It helps, because I am curious. :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

IM WITH HIM THE WEBSITE NEEDS TO BE UPDATED :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@Jun 8 2005, 08:12 PM
> *IM WITH HIM THE WEBSITE NEEDS TO BE UPDATED :biggrin:
> [snapback]3246239[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Spoke with Ricardo last week, he is getting some business taken care of and is working on getting the web site updated...


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 8 2005, 08:17 PM
> * Spoke with Ricardo last week, he is getting some business taken care of and is working on getting the web site updated...
> [snapback]3246266[/snapback]​*


HEY JOHN , WHAT HAPPEN SATURDAY I LOOKING FOR MY FREE BEER AT JOES BURGERS ! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Tiny meet me there this Sat, first beer is on me.. :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 8 2005, 08:46 PM
> *Tiny meet me there this Sat, first beer is on me.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3246360[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ULA

[email protected]


----------



## monte88

so how can i join this association


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jun 9 2005, 11:34 AM
> *so how can i join this association
> [snapback]3249267[/snapback]​*


IF YOU STAY IN THE DALLAS/FT. WORTH AREA ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS ATTEND THE MEETINGS WE HAVE EVERY OTHER WEDSNESDAY , THE NEXT MEETING WILL BE ON 6/15/2005 !


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 9 2005, 01:40 PM
> *IF YOU STAY IN THE DALLAS/FT. WORTH AREA ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS ATTEND THE MEETINGS WE HAVE EVERY OTHER WEDSNESDAY , THE NEXT  MEETING WILL BE ON  6/15/2005 !
> [snapback]3249309[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

The website need s to be updated, you can inform more people that cannot make it to the meetings on what is going on.


----------



## ULA

ULA meeting this Wednesday June 15th.
8:00pm at HWY CAFE 
Located at N.W. Hwy & Abrams
Anyone and everyone is invited to attend.


----------



## Freddie699

Do you guys only deal with texas or around any states?


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@Jun 8 2005, 08:12 PM
> *IM WITH HIM THE WEBSITE NEEDS TO BE UPDATED :biggrin:
> [snapback]3246239[/snapback]​*


YEAH,YEAH update!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jun 13 2005, 09:26 AM
> *ULA meeting this Wednesday June 15th.
> 8:00pm at HWY CAFE
> Located at N.W. Hwy & Abrams
> Anyone and everyone is invited to attend.
> [snapback]3266779[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Need more info on the Estilo Car Show coming up at the Catholic Church in O.C.


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS+Jun 8 2005, 10:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY JOHN , WHAT HAPPEN SATURDAY I LOOKING FOR MY FREE BEER AT JOES BURGERS !  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3246311[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW HUH???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2005, 11:26 AM
> *ULA meeting this Wednesday June 15th.
> 8:00pm at HWY CAFE
> Located at N.W. Hwy & Abrams
> Anyone and everyone is invited to attend.
> [snapback]3266779[/snapback]​*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MAYBE YOU GUYS CAN TALK ABOUT UPDATING THE ULA WEBSITE
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOP DOG '64_@Jun 14 2005, 12:31 PM
> *Need more info on the Estilo Car Show coming up at the Catholic Church in O.C.
> [snapback]3271803[/snapback]​*


WHAT???WHEN???WHERE???


----------



## STATION X

ANYTHING GOING ON THIS SUNDAY(FATHER'S DAY)???


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64+Jun 14 2005, 12:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> Need more info on the Estilo Car Show coming up at the Catholic Church in O.C.
> [snapback]3271803[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 Yeah more info please :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STATION X_@Jun 15 2005, 11:39 AM
> *ANYTHING GOING ON THIS SUNDAY(FATHER'S DAY)???
> [snapback]3276366[/snapback]​*


I'm Down for something on Sunday!


----------



## STATION X




----------



## bigdaddys63

SUP TO ALL THE HOMIES


----------



## STATION X

ANY INFO ON THE ESTILO SHOW???


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jun 17 2005, 08:54 AM
> *ANY INFO ON THE ESTILO SHOW???
> [snapback]3285649[/snapback]​*



THE ESTILO SHOW IS NEXT SUNDAY ON THE 26TH OF THIS MONTH . AT ST. CECILIA CHURCH OFF DAVIS ST. IN OAK CLIFF !


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 17 2005, 01:06 PM
> *THE ESTILO SHOW IS NEXT SUNDAY ON THE 26TH OF THIS MONTH . AT ST. CECILIA CHURCH OFF DAVIS ST. IN OAK CLIFF !
> [snapback]3286105[/snapback]​*


ES TODO!!! THANX TINY. :thumbsup:


----------



## ULA

Sunday June 26th.


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jun 17 2005, 02:15 PM
> *Sunday June 26th.
> [snapback]3286381[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jun 17 2005, 11:34 AM
> *ES TODO!!! THANX TINY. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3286218[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 214-CADDY

HOW MUCH IS REGISTRATION ?


----------



## birdyluv101

IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED FROM THE DALLAS / FORT WORTH AREA IN GOING TO THE INDIVIDUALS CC PICNIC IN TULSA OK. WE WILL BE MEETING UP ON FRIDAY NIGHT OR SATURDAY MORNING @3:30 AM ON I-20 AND EASTCHASE PKWY AT THE WALMART AND LEAVING NO LATER THEN 4:30 AM. IF ANYONE WANTS TO ROLL UP THERE WITH US . :thumbsup: INDIVIDUALS CC PICNIC IN TULSA FLYER


----------



## Emperor Goofy

[snapback]3245801[/snapback]​[/quote]
when is the ULA coming down to Htown?? we would love to kick it with the ULA


----------



## Committee Boyz

I may be a little bit late on this but has anyone seen the Video that they shot out at kiest park the Sunday of the Ricon show? Saw it on DMX TV sat night....Dude gave big props to the U.L.A. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Jun 19 2005, 10:20 AM
> *HOW MUCH IS REGISTRATION ?
> [snapback]3293012[/snapback]​*


$30.00(IT GOES TO GOOD CAUSE) :thumbsup:


----------



## birdyluv101

> _Originally posted by birdyluv101_@Jun 19 2005, 11:43 PM
> *IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED FROM THE DALLAS / FORT WORTH AREA IN GOING TO THE INDIVIDUALS CC PICNIC IN TULSA OK. WE WILL BE MEETING UP ON FRIDAY NIGHT OR SATURDAY MORNING @3:30 AM ON I-20 AND EASTCHASE PKWY AT THE WALMART AND LEAVING NO LATER THEN 4:30 AM. IF ANYONE WANTS TO ROLL UP THERE WITH US . :thumbsup: INDIVIDUALS CC PICNIC IN TULSA FLYER
> [snapback]3295789[/snapback]​*


NOT I-20 , I-30 AND EASTCHASE IN ARLINGTON :biggrin:


----------



## birdyluv101

SAT. MORNING 3:30 AM JULY 9TH 2005


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

> _Originally posted by Committee Boyz_@Jun 20 2005, 06:33 AM
> *I may be a little bit late on this but has anyone seen the Video that they shot out at kiest park the Sunday of the Ricon show? Saw it on DMX TV sat night....Dude gave big props to the U.L.A. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3296791[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:  

got tha dvd


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Committee Boyz_@Jun 20 2005, 06:33 AM
> *I may be a little bit late on this but has anyone seen the Video that they shot out at kiest park the Sunday of the Ricon show? Saw it on DMX TV sat night....Dude gave big props to the U.L.A. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3296791[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

WHO'S GOT THE DVD's???


----------



## ULA

ENTRY FEE IS $25.00 per vehicle.


----------



## STATION X




----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Sup dawg?






Garland's FINEST


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Sup dawg?






Garland's FINEST


----------



## VGP

Sup Dallas! 

Joe's Burgers was off the hook! Remember to check www.RoyalImageCC.com for the latest Joe's Burgers news and updates! We have been asked to pass some info on to everyone, but until we get an official list we have listed a few things from word of mouth. We also will have a returning guest from last week. See the site for more info, because if you missed out last week you are not going to want to miss out this week. We will also have info on DVD's that will be for sale in the next couple of weeks, so come check it out!

Thank You!


----------



## Homie Styln

:biggrin:Let's keep it going Sat's at Joe's. Royal Image someone tell Joe's to keep more food on hand, we went to order at about mid-nite and they were all sold out of food, can you believe that Homie, Joe must be lov'n us (ULA). Let's plan on doing a cruise around 11pm to Deep Ellum through downtown by the West End and then back to Joe's. Video taper's be ready to roll and catch the ULA caravaning in full force. Also I saw the Houston LRC post on this thread so a SHOUT OUT to our Homies from Houston, see ya at the LRM show in July.. The meeting place to go to Tulsa, OK (I-30 AND EASTCHASE) is actually Ft Worth not ARLINGTON. I live off the next exit in North Arlington...  
John - King of the Homies - Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## Homie Styln

Here are Up coming car shows: This is only a list of shows that I put together our club. So if I missed any let me know... I will also be posting shows as I hear about them on our web site.. http://www.dallaslowriders.com/

ESTILLO CAR SHOW Sun June 26th
St Cecillia’s Chruch 1809 W. Davis - Oak Cliff
DALLAS LOWRIDERS will BE ROLL’n DEEP to this show.
-------------------------------------------------
LRM Shows
Denver, CO July 10 Denver
Coliseum Houston, TX July 24 Reliant Arena
San Antonio, TX September 4 Alamo Dome
Super Show - Las Vegas, NV October 09 Cashman Field Center
-----------------------------------------------
San Antonio - July 3rd - FREEMAN COLISEUM
DALLAS LOWRIDERS members, we have car haulers available for those who are going. Need to come to meeting on 6-25 @ 8pm sharp.. Two day move in. . . Saturday, 5pm-12am. . . Sunday 5am-12pm.
-----------------------------------------------.
King of the Streets CC 1st Annual Car Show – Sun July 3rd
Van Alystine, TX just North of Mc Kinney for info: 214-498-7873
------------------------------------------
Velocity Tour Lowrider Car Show
July 9 & 10 2005 Dallas, TX "Texas Motor Speedway"
www.velocitytour.com
------------------------------------------
July 10th, 2005 (11-5pm) Chandler Park , Tulsa Oklahoma for info call 918-744-7368
7th straight year the Individuals C.C.- Tulsa Oklahoma Picnic
------------------------------------------
Texas Heat Wave July 22 - 24– Austin, TX (same weekend as Houston LRM Show)
Pre entries of $45.00 will be taken until July 10th, 2005. After July 10th,2005 The online fee and gate entry fee will be $55.00
(online registration will end July 20, 2005!)
---------------------------------------..
Arkansas Super Car show IV Sunday, July 31, 2005 11:30 am - 6:00 pm
Hall of Industry Arkansas State Fairground 2600 Howard St
Little Rock, Arkansas --- $1000 - 1st Place Car / $1000 - 1st Place Truck / $500 - Hot Rod/ Street Custom / $250 - Bikini Contest / People Choice Award
Contact: Dwain (501) 562 1495 or (501) 744 – 1465 / Contact: Byron (501) 960 5395
Contact: [email protected]
----------------------------------------------------.
Bumper 2 Bump Car Show Houston, TX
George R Brown Convention Center Houston Texas August 7th 2005
For Info call: 281-296-7659
------------------------------------------------
Tentative Dallas Lowriders will be hosting a party end of Aug – Mid Sept.
Keep an I out for the exact date..
-------------------------------------------
LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW
THE 23rd ANNUAL LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW & CONCERT!
SUNDAY NOVEMBER 6th, IN HOUSTON'S RELIANT CENTER
--------------------------------------------
Odessa 34th Annual Texas-Tejano Super Car Show
Ector County Coliseum Sunday November 20, 2005...
------------------------------

John King of the Homies - Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 23 2005, 11:02 PM
> *:biggrin:Let's keep it going Sat's at Joe's. Royal Image someone tell Joe's to keep more food on hand, we went to order at about mid-nite and they were all sold out of food, can you believe that Homie, Joe must be lov'n us (ULA).
> [snapback]3314013[/snapback]​*


 If Royal Image can make it happen they should invite the manager/owner at Joe's Burgers to come out to the next ULA Meeting. I think we should discuss the issues that will be coming up or have already come up. (rest rooms, trash cans, & security) Before it gets out of control and we just end up getting banned like always. You know it won't be long before the little hard heads start showing up and FU**IN' it up for everyone. 
Just my 2cents.


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 24 2005, 12:42 PM
> *If Royal Image can make it happen they should invite the manager/owner at Joe's Burgers to come out to the next ULA Meeting. I think we should discuss the issues that will be coming up or have already come up. (rest rooms, trash cans, & security) Before it gets out of control and we just end up getting banned like always. You know it won't be long before the little hard heads start showing up and FU**IN' it up for everyone.
> Just my 2cents.
> 
> [snapback]3315605[/snapback]​*


GOOD POINT BUDDY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 24 2005, 12:42 PM
> *If Royal Image can make it happen they should invite the manager/owner at Joe's Burgers to come out to the next ULA Meeting. I think we should discuss the issues that will be coming up or have already come up. (rest rooms, trash cans, & security) Before it gets out of control and we just end up getting banned like always. You know it won't be long before the little hard heads start showing up and FU**IN' it up for everyone.
> Just my 2cents.
> 
> [snapback]3315605[/snapback]​*


Definitly good point! We have talked to Joe's on several occasions and they know that we would be relaying info from the ULA to them on a regular basis. I personally never thought to have them come out, but I believe that the other members may have brought up the idea. I will get more insight on this and see if we can get them out there next Wednesday. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 24 2005, 10:42 AM
> *If Royal Image can make it happen they should invite the manager/owner at Joe's Burgers to come out to the next ULA Meeting. I think we should discuss the issues that will be coming up or have already come up. (rest rooms, trash cans, & security) Before it gets out of control and we just end up getting banned like always. You know it won't be long before the little hard heads start showing up and FU**IN' it up for everyone.
> Just my 2cents.
> 
> [snapback]3315605[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

JOE'S TONIGHT.ESTILO SHOW TOMORROW.ANYONE DOWN FOR A CRUISE AFTER THE SHOW TOMORROW??? uffin:


----------



## Homie Styln

:biggrin: Estilo car show: HOMIE STYLN 69 Impala 1st Pl Street. Plus hitting the switches 24in +.  Going to chk with Mondo Majestix, he was taking pic's. Also congrat's to Mondo Majestix 1st Pl Custom.. Jay Dallas Lowrider 2nd Pl Street custom & 1st Pl for best Paint.. Also shout out to Roy Dallas Lowriders 1st Pl Best Truck.. Dallas Lowriders bike club also took home some trophies. Thx to all my Homies from Estilo for throwing your show. see you again next year. Plus I sold the shit out of the homies, John - King of the Homies and you know this man!!!!  [attachmentid=199579][attachmentid=199580][attachmentid=199585]


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE




----------



## dallastejas

Sup..Vgp,couldn't make any events due to a funeral!!We'll see wut's up for this weekend though...keep me posted!!!!


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 26 2005, 10:26 PM
> *:biggrin: Estilo car show:  HOMIE STYLN 69 Impala 1st Pl Street. Plus hitting the switches 24in +.  Going to chk with Mondo Majestix, he was taking pic's. Also congrat's to Mondo Majestix 1st  Pl  Custom.. Jay Dallas Lowrider 2nd Pl Street custom & 1st Pl for best Paint.. Also shout out to Roy Dallas Lowriders 1st Pl Best Truck.. Dallas Lowriders bike club also took home some trophies. Thx to all my Homies from Estilo for throwing your show. see you again next year. Plus I sold the shit out of the homies, John - King of the Homies and you know this man!!!!  [attachmentid=199579][attachmentid=199580][attachmentid=199585]
> [snapback]3324478[/snapback]​*


CONGRATS JOHN :thumbsup:I SAW THE PIX. LOOKIN' GOOD OUT THERE HOMEBOY.ALSO CONGRATS TO MANDO(WITH AN "A"),WAY TO REPRESENT THE BIG "X"!!! :thumbsup:...AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST BIG UPS TO ESTILO CAR CLUB!!!!WAY TO GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ULA

ULA meeting this Wednesday June 29th.
8:00pm at HWY CAFE 
Located at N.W. Hwy & Abrams
Anyone and everyone is invited to attend.


----------



## ULA

ULA meeting this Wednesday June 29th.
8:00pm at HWY CAFE 
Located at N.W. Hwy & Abrams
Anyone and everyone is invited to attend.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Jun 27 2005, 08:53 AM
> *Sup..Vgp,couldn't make any events due to a funeral!!We'll see wut's up for this weekend though...keep me posted!!!!
> [snapback]3326277[/snapback]​*


Sup mang! Sorry you couldnt make it and you have my condolences.

As for this weekend, we will be there having a good time as usual, hope you can make it out there!


----------



## ULA

Here are a few pictures from Saturday
**Phaylanx Car Club Quinceanera Celebration**

PHAYLANX CAR CLUB


----------



## ULA

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CAR CLUB


----------



## ULA

MAJESTIX CAR CLUB


----------



## ULA

Jorge's MC


----------



## ULA

PHAYLANX C.C. "QUAZAR"


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jun 27 2005, 03:02 PM
> *ULA meeting this Wednesday June 29th.
> 8:00pm at HWY CAFE
> Located at N.W. Hwy & Abrams
> Anyone and everyone is invited to attend.
> [snapback]3328217[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jun 27 2005, 04:06 PM
> *Here are a few pictures from Saturday
> **Phaylanx Car Club Quinceanera Celebration**
> 
> PHAYLANX CAR CLUB
> [snapback]3328597[/snapback]​*


looked tight sorry i couldnt make it out there had a funnerel


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jun 27 2005, 03:52 PM
> *Sup mang!  Sorry you couldnt make it and you have my condolences.
> 
> As for this weekend, we will be there having a good time as usual, hope you can make it out there!
> [snapback]3328518[/snapback]​*


Thanxs man,we'll see how it plays out for da' weekend!!!!!!!


----------



## quazar

THANKS TO ALL THE GUYS THAT HELPED OUT WITH THE QUINCEANERA. DALLAS LOW RIDERS, MAJESTIX, AND ESTILO.IF ANYONE HAS AN EVENT LIKE THAT PLEASE POST IT UP. WE SHOULD GET INVOLVED IN THINGS LIKE THAT SO THE COMMUNITY CAN SEE OUR INVOLVEMENT. YOU SHOULD'VE HOW MANY HEADS WERE TURNING AS WE WENTBY. THAT WAS FUN. SEE EVERYONE AT THE MEETING WEDNESDAY.


----------



## ULA

ULA meeting this Wednesday June 29th.
8:00pm at HWY CAFE 
Located at N.W. Hwy & Abrams
Anyone and everyone is invited to attend.


----------



## STATION X

uffin:


----------



## STATION X

WHAT'S UP FOR THE WEEKEND???


----------



## STATION X

JOE'S SATURDAY???


----------



## VGP

Since this past ULA meeting ( 6/29/05 ) we have talked to Brian of Joe's Burgers and express some conerns. Please check out Joe's News and Info at www.RoyalImageCC.com website for some up to date info, thanks!


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 1 2005, 10:29 AM
> *JOE'S SATURDAY???
> [snapback]3349702[/snapback]​*


But Of Course!


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

good luck to all ula clubs headin down to san antonio this weekend


----------



## dannysnty

does anyone know more info on joe pool lake for the 4th this mon.what time is every body going tobe there


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

i heard bee there bout 5 or 6 or they might block it off when it gets to packed


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

congrates to all ula who won somthin at san antonio


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Jul 4 2005, 02:22 PM
> *congrates to all ula who won somthin at san antonio
> [snapback]3361299[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

ANYTHING NEW COMING UP FOR THE ULA?


----------



## VGP

what happened to the ULA website? Its completely gone :0 !!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Ricardo from smooth n low is working on it.






Garland's FINEST


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 7 2005, 01:29 PM
> *Ricardo from smooth n low is working on it.
> Garland's FINEST
> [snapback]3376214[/snapback]​*


----------



## birdyluv101

INDIVIDUALS CC DALLAS WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FROM THE DFW AREA WHO ATTENDED OUR PICNIC IN TULSA OK. IT WAS A VERY GOOD TURN OUT AND WE HOPE EVEYONE HAD A GOOD TIME. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I KNOW DALLAS LOWRIDERS WAS THERE :thumbsup: I SAW CESAR FROM IRVING CUSTOMZ :thumbsup: AND MYSTIC STYLES :thumbsup: AND TO EVERYONE ELSE FROM TEXAS I DIDNT SEE :thumbsup: 


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND REPPIN WITH THE "I" :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## birdyluv101

...DOIN BIG THANGS "BIG I" :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by birdyluv101_@Jul 12 2005, 12:14 AM
> *...DOIN BIG THANGS "BIG I" :biggrin:
> [snapback]3398573[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ULA

ULA meeting this Wednesday July 13th.
8:00pm at HWY CAFE 
Located at N.W. Hwy & Abrams
Anyone and everyone is invited to attend.


----------



## Homie Styln

How do you post a AVI video file on LIL..? :0


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 12 2005, 09:13 PM
> * How do you post a AVI video file on LIL..? :0
> [snapback]3403581[/snapback]​*


I dont think that you can use LIL for audo or video files, but you can host it somewhere then just link it up. Check your messages for more details. :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

How was the meeting last night?


----------



## VGP

Oh man! That was last night  I Had to many things going. So yea, how did everything go, please post or email, thanks!

I did want to add that Nacio is selling his 54 bomb. It's in the Classifieds section, but here are some pics. Due to an family emergency it has to go as soon as possible. It's going for $4,000.00 OBO. The body is in great shape, it runs good, and it may only need some minor brake adjustments.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 14 2005, 10:45 AM
> *How was the meeting last night?
> [snapback]3412607[/snapback]​*


I GOT A FLYER AT THE MEETING YESTERDAY , THERES A CAR SHOW ON JULY , 23RD AT THE WILMER HUTCHINS HIGH SCHOOL STADIUM !


----------



## birdyluv101

ANYONE GOIN TO H-TOWN?? SUPER SHOW


----------



## STATION X

IS SUNDAY CRUISING OUT OF THE QUESTION???KIEST,BACHMAN,KELLERS???


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 14 2005, 06:58 PM
> *I GOT A FLYER AT THE MEETING YESTERDAY , THERES A CAR SHOW ON JULY , 23RD AT THE WILMER HUTCHINS HIGH SCHOOL STADIUM !
> [snapback]3415557[/snapback]​*


You got an addy on that "T"??


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

what shows goin on this weekend i heard bout some show at a highschool any info


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

check out lowhype.com for pics of B's Texas Giant hoping pics.
new site im tryin to get out there more pics comin soon just started the site.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Jul 15 2005, 11:35 AM
> *You got an addy on that "T"??
> [snapback]3418646[/snapback]​*



5520 LANGDON RD. DALLAS TX , ITS BETWEEN I-20 AND I-45 .


----------



## Homie Styln

Ft Worth is having Fiesta Fri 5-11pm - Sat 5-11pm- Sun 11-5pm in downtown by the convention center. Dallas Lowriders will have 10 cars on display Sat and a couple more on Sun.. There is going to be live TV coverage of this event. So if your not doing anything ULA memebers come show some support for the Dallas Lowriders and let's party in Funky town... Sat 5pm - till 11pm...After this were going to Joe's


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE




----------



## AZTEKA 68

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 15 2005, 11:20 PM
> * Ft Worth is having Fiesta Fri 5-11pm - Sat 5-11pm- Sun 11-5pm in downtown by the convention center. Dallas Lowriders will have 10 cars on display Sat and a couple more on Sun.. There is going to be live TV coverage of this event. So if your not doing anything ULA memebers come show some support for the Dallas Lowriders and let's party in Funky town... Sat 5pm - till 11pm...After this were going to Joe's
> [snapback]3420283[/snapback]​*


Orale!!!


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

I WILL BE THERE


----------



## dannysnty

the ula web site is back up :biggrin:


----------



## ULA

January Car of the Month - Lo Low's CC









February Car of the Month - Garland's Finest CC









March Car of the Month - Phaylanx CC









April Car of the Month - Smooth N Low CC









May Car of the Month - Majestix CC









June Car of the Month - Techniques CC


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE




----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

joes burgers


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE




----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE




----------



## STATION X

ULA, CAROF THE MONTH MAY :thumbsup:,JUNE :thumbsup:,JOES :thumbsup: UPDATING THE ULA WEBSITE...PRICELESS


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

a couple pics from ft.worth this past weekend


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE




----------



## TOP DOG '64

Nice pix Ricardo!
:thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 18 2005, 02:17 PM
> *Nice pix Ricardo!
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3430779[/snapback]​*


COOL '66:thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 18 2005, 07:26 AM
> *ULA, CAROF THE MONTH MAY :thumbsup:,JUNE  :thumbsup:,JOES :thumbsup: UPDATING THE ULA WEBSITE...PRICELESS
> [snapback]3429582[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## YoBro

[attachmentid=216566]*
I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL OF THE ULA!

281.296.7659*


----------



## YoBro

*
$20,000 CASH & PRIZES
$5,000 CAR/TRUCK HOP
FREE 1953 CHEVY GIVEAWAY*


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Where is this show held at?






Garland's FINEST Car Club


----------



## dannysnty

is any one going to the show at wilmer huch. thie sat.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 14 2005, 02:36 PM
> *Oh man!  That was last night    I Had to many things going.  So yea, how did everything go, please post or email, thanks!
> 
> I did want to add that Nacio is selling his 54 bomb.  It's in the Classifieds section, but here are some pics.  Due to an family emergency it has to go as soon as possible.  It's going for $4,000.00 OBO.  The body is in great shape, it runs good, and it may only need some minor brake adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3413225[/snapback]​*


OK fellas, Thank You for all the commenets and responses that we have recieved. As of right now the bomb has been *SOLD!!!*

I will get more details and post them up. Once again, Thank You All!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jul 19 2005, 07:44 AM
> *is any one going to the show at wilmer huch. thie sat.
> [snapback]3435722[/snapback]​*



HEY DANNY ARE YOU BRINGING THE KEG BRO ! :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

For those of you that are not going out of town this weekend. We will be hosting a cruise night to help out a good friend of ours. Her daughter is a member of a chearleading squad and they are trying to raise money for their team. It's free for everyone they will just be working for tips as car hops and they asked if we could bring some rides just to get peoples attention. Everyone is welcome to come out and kick back for a couple hours.


----------



## VGP

Will there be a cruise?


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 19 2005, 10:29 PM
> *Will there be a cruise?
> [snapback]3440980[/snapback]​*


It will be the same as JOES BURGERS just kick back and show off your ride. Most people in that part of town ever get to see lowriders.


----------



## dannysnty

hey tiny if were aloud to drink ill find a way to take it.we dont have a van to hide it any thing else ill have some budwesier ready :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

[Budeweiser Select.


----------



## dannysnty

budweiser select even better :biggrin: ill have both


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jul 20 2005, 08:35 AM
> *hey tiny if were aloud to drink ill find a way to take it.we dont have a van to hide it any thing else ill have some budwesier ready :biggrin:
> [snapback]3442379[/snapback]​*


HELL YEAH GOT TO HAVE THAT BUDWEISER , WE WILL HAVE OUR COOLER READY ! :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

JUST WANT TO SAY "BIG UPS" TO THE ULA FOR HAVING SUCH A STRONG PRESENCE IN THE NEW LRM(SEPT '05).MAJESTIX GOT A COUPLE OF RIDES IN THERE, PRESIDENTEZ HAD A COUPLE OF RIDES AND A CLUB PIC. ,DALLAS LOWRIDERS,(THE MATA'S), ESTILO, GORDY, PHALANX, TECHNIQUES,AW HELL TO MANY TO LIST...ANYHOW, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO THE ULA!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 21 2005, 09:45 AM
> *JUST WANT TO SAY  "BIG UPS" TO THE ULA FOR HAVING A STRONG PRESENCE IN THE NEW LRM(SEPT '05).MAJESTIX GOT A COUPLE OF RIDES IN THERE:thumbsup:,PRESIDENTEZ HAD A COUPLE OF RIDES AND A CLUB PIC. :thumbsup:,DALLAS LOWRIDERS,(THE MATA'S), ESTILO, GORDY, PHALANX, TECHNIQUES,AW HELL TO MANY TO LIST...ANYHOW,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: TO THE ULA
> [snapback]3449253[/snapback]​*



U.L.A. REPRESENTING ! :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 21 2005, 12:06 PM
> *U.L.A.  REPRESENTING !  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3449382[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE




----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jaydelriotx

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jun 8 2005, 06:26 PM
> *<span style='color:red'>Comments, Questions, Concerns, and Ideas
> 
> Postem'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3245801[/snapback]​*


*
united lowrider association? wtf? :uh:*


----------



## Committee Boyz

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 22 2005, 02:12 AM
> *united lowrider association? wtf? :uh:
> [snapback]3455013[/snapback]​*



What about it?


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 22 2005, 12:12 AM
> *united lowrider association :biggrin:
> [snapback]3455013[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

hey mando,what time are yall going to be at sonics today?


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jul 22 2005, 08:26 AM
> *hey mando,what time are yall going to be at sonics today?
> [snapback]3456206[/snapback]​*



We will be there between 6:30 and 7:00pm. This deal is over at 10:00pm so if you get there at 9:30/10:00 more than likely it will be ending by then. 
This is not gonna be like Joe's Burgers it's just a little thing to get the kids some attention so the public will pull in to the Sonic and help out the kids.

So get there early if you want to kick-it.


----------



## dannysnty

:thumbsup: will be there by 7:00


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 22 2005, 01:12 AM
> *united lowrider association? wtf? :uh:
> [snapback]3455013[/snapback]​*












:biggrin:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Jul 22 2005, 02:35 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3458161[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Jul 22 2005, 06:23 AM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3455636[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dannysnty

nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

:biggrin: Nice pic, look what poped in, now that's a real nice pic..  
[attachmentid=220375]


----------



## Homie Styln

Mondo, Sorry couldn't make it. My battery tray broke last Sunday and could find a repalcment in time.. :0


----------



## jaydelriotx

united pendejo association :uh:


----------



## dannysnty

dont hate on us because d town has it going on were you from? :twak:


----------



## SHOELACES

> united pendejo association :uh:
> [snapback]3462877[/snapback]​[/quot
> WHATS GOING ON IN DEL RIO, TX THATS SO BIG??


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jul 23 2005, 05:36 AM
> *dont hate on us because d town has it going on were you from? :twak:
> [snapback]3463205[/snapback]​*


THAT FOOL FROM A LITTLE SHITTY ASS TOWN IN SOUTH TEXAS !


----------



## jaydelriotx

> united pendejo association :uh:
> [snapback]3462877[/snapback]​[/quot
> WHATS GOING ON IN DEL RIO, TX THATS SO BIG??
> [snapback]3463339[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> my dick
Click to expand...


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 23 2005, 08:59 AM
> *THAT FOOL FROM A LITTLE SHITTY ASS TOWN IN SOUTH TEXAS !
> [snapback]3463451[/snapback]​*


FORGET THAT FOOL!!!!! :nono:


----------



## jaydelriotx

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@Jul 23 2005, 02:48 PM
> *FORGET THAT FOOL!!!!! :nono:
> [snapback]3465157[/snapback]​*


  did u forget losing your man hood?


----------



## Qube of Phaylanx C.C

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 23 2005, 03:06 PM
> * did u forget losing your man hood?
> [snapback]3465224[/snapback]​*


Fuck you, why don't you bring some of ya'lls cars down to d-town if you have one, and we'll see who has the best ride puto :machinegun: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

> _Originally posted by Qube of Phaylanx C.C_@Jul 23 2005, 07:53 PM
> *Fuck you, why don't you bring some of ya'lls cars down to d-town if you have one, and we'll see who has the best ride puto :machinegun:  :guns:  :machinegun:
> [snapback]3466304[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: FUCK THIS VATO AND WHAT!!!!!!


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 23 2005, 08:59 AM
> *THAT FOOL FROM A LITTLE SHITTY ASS TOWN IN SOUTH TEXAS !
> [snapback]3463451[/snapback]​*


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

:rofl: :roflmao: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 23 2005, 02:02 PM
> *my dick
> [snapback]3465009[/snapback]​*


ITs fools like this that fuck it up for the raza..... :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## dallastejas

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dallastejas

].


----------



## Committee Boyz

> _Originally posted by Qube of Phaylanx C.C_@Jul 23 2005, 08:53 PM
> *Fuck you, why don't you bring some of ya'lls cars down to d-town if you have one, and we'll see who has the best ride puto :machinegun:  :guns:  :machinegun:
> [snapback]3466304[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Jul 24 2005, 08:33 AM
> *[snapback]3468774[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dallastejas

> ^^^^ did u forget losing your man hood?^^^^^^^
> ;


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Qube of Phaylanx C.C_@Jul 23 2005, 06:53 PM
> *Fuck you, why don't you bring some of ya'lls cars down to d-town if you have one, and we'll see who has the best ride puto :machinegun:  :guns:  :machinegun:
> [snapback]3466304[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :0


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

check lowhype.com in a couple hrs. for more pics from the houston lrm show


----------



## jaydelriotx

wasnt talkin shit bout dallas was talkin shit bout that dumbass name ..'' united lowrider association'' :uh: sound all ''uncle tom'' :biggrin: pinche mayate wanna bees :uh:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 25 2005, 06:28 PM
> *wasnt talkin shit bout dallas was talkin shit bout that dumbass name ..'' united lowrider association'' :uh: sound all ''uncle tom'' :biggrin: pinche mayate wanna bees :uh:
> [snapback]3477684[/snapback]​*



WHY DONT YOU COME DOWN TO ONE OF OUR MEETINGS AND SPEAK YOUR MIND !


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN

For everyone on here who has responded to Jaydelrio's comment in a negative way: We all know that the ULA is not about drama so let folks respond anyway they want and don't fall into the Kid games and name calling. Lets not forget what ULA means and stands for!!

comments filled with hatred just shows how foolish or ignorant a person can be.

Jesse (blue linc)


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 25 2005, 09:33 PM
> *WHY DONT YOU COME DOWN TO ONE OF OUR MEETINGS AND SPEAK YOUR MIND !
> [snapback]3478585[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

:biggrin: I agree with Jesse, let this gay say what he wants. And what's he means by Unlce Tom, does he even know what this means. Homie in case you don't it's a slave term used after the civil war by black slaves to describes slaves who followed thier white masters, after they were freed.. So before you ues a term, use one that is relative to what your talking about.  And just for the record, why are you so interested in what we are doing? :uh:


----------



## jaydelriotx

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 25 2005, 10:45 PM
> *:biggrin: I agree with Jesse, let this gay say what he wants. And what's he means by Unlce Tom, does he even know what this means. Homie in case you don't it's a slave term used after the civil war by black slaves to describes slaves who followed thier white masters, after they were freed.. So before you ues a term, use one that is relative to what your talking about.  And just for the record, why are you so interested in what we are doing? :uh:
> [snapback]3479512[/snapback]​*


why are u so interested in my dick? :dunno:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 25 2005, 06:28 PM
> *wasnt talkin shit bout dallas was talkin shit bout that dumbass name ..'' united lowrider association'' :uh: sound all ''uncle tom'' :biggrin: pinche mayate wanna bees :uh:
> [snapback]3477684[/snapback]​*


:worship: Keep it clean wanna be Jay_Z delriotx :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln

jaydelriotx, you sure seem to like to talk about dicks alot? Well I for one am no longer sparing with this gay.. Not sure why he wants to talk shit.. Humm


----------



## jaydelriotx

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 25 2005, 11:05 PM
> *jaydelriotx, you sure seem to like to talk about dicks alot? Well I for one am no longer sparing with this gay.. Not sure why he wants to talk shit.. Humm
> [snapback]3479609[/snapback]​*


i think u need a pacifier


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM

HEY HOMIE STYLIN LET THIS KID BARK ALL HE WANTS OR ELSE HE WILL BE HERE ALL NIGHT TALKING SMACK ......



PST!!! JAY READ MY SIG ..


----------



## jaydelriotx

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Jul 25 2005, 11:10 PM
> *HEY HOMIE STYLIN LET THIS KID BARK ALL HE WANTS OR ELSE HE WILL BE HERE ALL NIGHT TALKING SMACK ......
> PST!!! JAY READ MY SIG ..
> [snapback]3479630[/snapback]​*


yea real nice did your mom teach you that when u wer fucking her? go play with a model car or go fuck up another no rider bike :biggrin:


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM

> _Originally posted by jaydelriotx_@Jul 25 2005, 11:12 PM
> *yea real nice did your mom teach you that when u wer fucking her? go play with a model car or go fuck up another no rider bike :biggrin:
> [snapback]3479636[/snapback]​*


I SEE YOUR AS IGNORANT AS THEY MAKE THEM IN DEL RIO PINCHE MOJADO .. YOU TALK SHIT ABOUT ANYBODY BUT YOU CANT BACK IT UP IN ANY WAY OTHER THAN YOUR LITTLE AVITAR AND YOUR WANNABE E- GANGSTER ATTITUDE WELL YOU AINT ABOUT NOTHING SO KEEP BARKING ALL NIGHT LONG LIKE YOU ALWAYS DO THAT"S ALL YOUR GOOD FOR YOU P.O.S ...





NO OFFENSE TO ANYBODY THAT'S FROM DEL RIO ..
OTHER THAN JAYDELRIOTX


----------



## jaydelriotx

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Jul 25 2005, 11:17 PM
> *I SEE YOUR AS IGNORANT AS THEY MAKE THEM IN DEL RIO  PINCHE MOJADO .. YOU TALK SHIT ABOUT ANYBODY BUT YOU CANT BACK IT UP IN ANY  WAY OTHER THAN YOUR LITTLE AVITAR  AND YOUR WANNABE E- GANGSTER ATTITUDE  WELL YOU AINT ABOUT NOTHING SO KEEP BARKING ALL NIGHT LONG  LIKE YOU ALWAYS DO THAT"S ALL YOUR GOOD FOR YOU P.O.S ...
> NO OFFENSE TO ANYBODY THAT'S FROM DEL RIO ..
> OTHER THAN JAYDELRIOTX
> [snapback]3479651[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: ughh ok? u lil bitch :biggrin: all scared n shit


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by 'Gaydelriotx'_@Jul 25 2005, 11:19 PM
> *:ugh: ughh ok? u lil bitch :biggrin: all scared n shit
> [snapback]3479658[/snapback]​*


Bitch don't make me pull your IP adress and find you fucken hoe.....


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

the pics are up from the houston lrm show on lowhype.com

and some hoppin clips from the heat wave car show


----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Jul 25 2005, 02:41 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check lowhype.com in a couple hrs. for more pics from the houston lrm show
> [snapback]3475961[/snapback]​*


i fucking love that car. Flawless, and clean.


----------



## jaydelriotx

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Jul 26 2005, 06:13 AM
> *Bitch don't make me pull your IP adress and find you fucken hoe.....
> [snapback]3480820[/snapback]​*


pull on this :biggrin:


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by 'I'm Gaydelriotx'_@Jul 26 2005, 02:13 PM
> *pull on this :biggrin:
> [snapback]3483830[/snapback]​*


Dat's yo momma biatch,how she raised your hoe ass,small town hoe!!!!!!Bitch swallowed it!!! :cheesy:


----------



## dallastejas

Lil'bitch e-mailing me!!!!!!!Come to Dallas *****'!!!!!!


----------



## dallastejas

Anywayz....LEts take this to the top...Maybe we can keep this topic clean again!!!


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

so who headin out to joes burgers on sat
ill be out there taken some pics for lowhype.com


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

I think some people were talking about cruising greenville ave.


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 27 2005, 12:16 PM
> *I think some people were talking about cruising greenville ave.
> [snapback]3490745[/snapback]​*


in east dallas?


----------



## EX214GIRL

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Jul 27 2005, 01:20 PM
> *in east dallas?
> [snapback]3490764[/snapback]​*


North East Side! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

yep


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

well ill roll were ever just keep posten info


----------



## ULA




----------



## BalleronaBudget

For everyone who wanted more info on the Arkansas Super Car show this weekend.....


----------



## Homie Styln

Hey any uLA members who went to the meetinng tonite, what was covered at ULA? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 27 2005, 12:25 PM
> *North East Side! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3490792[/snapback]​*


I've been thinking of moving to the Dallas area. Sounds nice up there.


----------



## dannysnty

hey john you did not miss a lot just joe and eloy want to start crusing on sunday's and post up at two diffrent parks.eloy brought up green ville,and then a park like river shon or flag pole.and again the conflick about not every one is going to support it.we all agreed to pay 20.00 dollars for the oct. fest. show in arkansas and cesar will have some hoppers at joe this sat :0 . hes calling people out bad boyz took the challange.and the show for jimmy in sherman.i think that was it ...not sure ...did i leave any thing out any body...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Thats everything. Sup dannysnty are yall guys up for cruising?


----------



## dannysnty

cruising :thumbsup: lead the way mr ortiz and will be right behind you who else is down for the cruse?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Im down to cruise.


----------



## Homie Styln

:twak: Conflict.. Humm.. While to guess you could take a compromise approach. Pepole cuold go to Joe's and ppack it out till about 10:30 - 11 and then head out to Greenville in a big caravan.. :biggrin: Not sure how this would go but I think it would look pretty clean to have everyone at a set time head out there. I'm not that familar with the area, I do think there a fairly direct route from Joe's up to Lower Greeneville and then over to Greenville.. Cuold be that start of something good though, just have to put it in play. But how bout the hoppers, they need to know where to take them since some of them are trailered in. :happysad: Well hopefully this all gets sorted out by the time I come back, if not I'm starting my own chill spot in Arlington at Frijole's.... Hey I can hop against myself and be King of the Streets of Agg-Town.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

The hoppers will be at Joes. But I guess we'll figure something out. I hope.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

From: JOE'S BURGERS
To: Greenville Ave & Ross Ave

East on Carroll to Columbia (right turn)
North on Columbia to Munger (left turn)
East on Munger it will turn into Greenville Ave.

It take no more than 5 minutes.

SouthSide:
Greenville Ave & Ross Ave - CAR WASH - McDonalds - CVS - Taco Cabana 

NorthSide:
Greenville Ave & Mockingbird Ln - Exxon - Albertsons


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Mr. top dog are you leading the way?


----------



## dannysnty

what time did yall want to get toghter.we are having a meeting on sat usally like at 8:00 pm .i just need to know a time to see if i have to move our meeting to a earlier time .


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

we'll be at Joes at 930pm


----------



## Homie Styln

:cheesy: There you go Mondo's got it under control on the Greenville end along with Mr Ortiz, you can be the lead man at Joe's if that's cool with you. I will talk with Ceasar Irving cust's about the hoppers he taking out. Someone needs to get hold of Arellio from Mystic Style to bring the belt out and defend it.. :cheesy:


----------



## VGP

LOL @ JOHN!!! Solo competitor...hahahha

Anyway, I am down for a cruise! I will follow those two! :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jul 28 2005, 09:45 AM
> *Eloy (majestix) brought up greenville,and then a park like river shon or flag pole.and again the conflick about not every one is going to support it.[snapback]3496132[/snapback]​*



I want to clear something up before this weekend happens:

I'm not leading any caravan's, I'm just responding to everyone on here complaining about going to JOES BURGERS and just parking and hangin' out.

I agree with "JOHN THA HOMIE" we like to roll our cars where people can check them out. Not every LOWRIDER in the DFW area is a member of the ULA there are plenty of independant riders out there that have no idea that JOES BURGERS exists. Hell I bet 1/2 the ULA members have never rolled Down Greenville Ave. But they have an opinion about it. 

Greenville Ave is no different than The Cowtown Stockyards *aka* North Main Street in Ft.Worth & DEEP ELLUM and THE WEST END in Dallas.

They are all the same tourist spots with restaurants, night clubs and bars.
If you want your ride to get attention and you want other people to see it other than just ULA members then Greenville Ave is the place to be. Deep Ellum is a no cruising zone - The West End is a no cruising zone. 

Just post up what time the HOP is at JOES BURGERS and we (majestix) will head through Greenville Ave and head over to the HOP after the HOP we are rollin out and heading to Greenville Ave. It's that simple we are not tryin tell anyone where to roll if you want to just kickit at JOES BURGERS thats your thing. But if you want your ride to be seen I am telling you where there is a spot no different than the ones listed above. 
THEY ARE ALL THE SAME. 

Do what is best for yourself, your family or your car club. We always have.


----------



## Committee Boyz

Is that part of Greenville the two lane part?- one lane in each direction?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

greenville is a one lane in each direction sir.


----------



## Homie Styln

I think what Mondo is saying rings true, can't make anyone do anything they don't want to do.. Like the man said he's going to cruise over to Joe's and then back to the other spot. It's up to everyone who wants to follow up on this. Lower Greenville over to Greenville is a good little ride and it's worth chkg into. See everyone when I get back..


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Committee Boyz_@Jul 29 2005, 07:22 AM
> *Is that part of Greenville the two lane part?- one lane in each direction?
> [snapback]3503230[/snapback]​*


Yes.

North End - Greenville Ave & Mockinbird Ln. - There is a Exxon & Albertsons Parking lot.

In between you have Chevron at Monticello and a Shell station at Belmont.

South End - Greenville Ave & Ross Ave. - There is CVS, Car Wash, McDonalds & Taco Cabana Parking Lots.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

BLVD ACES BAR B Q Austin, TX


----------



## birdyluv101

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 28 2005, 09:47 PM
> *I want to clear something up before this weekend happens:
> 
> I'm not leading any caravan's, I'm just responding to everyone on here complaining about going to JOES BURGERS and just parking and hangin' out.
> 
> I agree with "JOHN THA HOMIE" we like to roll our cars where people can check them out. Not every LOWRIDER in the DFW area is a member of the ULA there are plenty of independant riders out there that have no idea that JOES BURGERS exists. Hell I bet 1/2 the ULA members have never rolled Down Greenville Ave. But they have an opinion about it.
> 
> Greenville Ave is no different than The Cowtown Stockyards aka North Main Street in Ft.Worth & DEEP ELLUM and THE WEST END in Dallas.
> 
> They are all the same tourist spots with restaurants, night clubs and bars.
> If you want your ride to get attention and you want other people to see it other than just ULA members then Greenville Ave is the place to be. Deep Ellum is a no cruising zone - The West End is a no cruising zone.
> 
> Just post up what time the HOP is at JOES BURGERS and we (majestix) will head through Greenville Ave and head over to the HOP after the HOP we are rollin out and heading to Greenville Ave. It's that simple we are not tryin tell anyone where to roll if you want to just kickit at JOES BURGERS thats your thing. But if you want your ride to be seen I am telling you where there is a spot no different than the ones listed above.
> THEY ARE ALL THE SAME.
> 
> Do what is best for yourself, your family or your car club. We always have.
> [snapback]3501298[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## birdyluv101

TOO MUCH BULLSHIT... LETS JUST ROLL ..FUCK :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

i agree with mando,were down to cruse were ever the distance is no problem.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

We will be on Greenville Ave between 9:30 & 10:00.

(But thats Meixcan time) :biggrin: (real time: anytime between 9:30/10:30) :roflmao:




The cruisin doesn't get real good til about 10:00 and it doesn't end til 2:00am.


----------



## dannysnty

hey mando ,are you going to greenville first and then joes or greenville and joes after. are yall going to post up at 9:30 or will yall be driving around.if yal do post up where will yall be?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

ONE OF OUR MEMBERS TOLD ME ABOUT A BLOCK PARTY HAPPENING TODAY AT 2PM AT A SHOP CALLED " TRENDSETTERS " IN OAK CLIFF OFF 67 AND CAMP WISDOM , K104 SUPPOSE TO BE UP THERE HAVING THAT " TRICK MY RIDE CONTEST " .


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 30 2005, 09:31 AM
> *ONE OF OUR MEMBERS TOLD ME ABOUT A BLOCK PARTY  HAPPENING TODAY AT 2PM  AT A SHOP CALLED " TRENDSETTERS " IN OAK CLIFF OFF 67 AND CAMP WISDOM , K104 SUPPOSE TO BE UP THERE HAVING THAT " TRICK MY RIDE CONTEST  "  .
> [snapback]3509925[/snapback]​*


I just heard the commercial on K104. 

Heading that way now....


----------



## Homie Styln

Sounds like to good day to be in Dallas.. While I'll crusie out tonite to Hollywood.. later John - Homie Styln


----------



## TOP DOG '64

From: JOE'S BURGERS
To: Greenville Ave & Ross Ave

East on Carroll to Columbia (right turn)
North on Columbia to Munger (left turn)
East on Munger it will turn into Greenville Ave.

It take no more than 5 minutes.

SouthSide:
Greenville Ave & Ross Ave - CAR WASH - McDonalds - CVS - Taco Cabana 

NorthSide:
Greenville Ave & Mockingbird Ln - Exxon - Albertsons


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jul 30 2005, 08:18 AM
> *hey mando ,are you going to greenville first and then joes or greenville and joes after. are yall going to post up at 9:30 or will yall be driving around.if yal do post up where will yall be?
> [snapback]3509867[/snapback]​*


We usually stop at the EXXON at the corner of Mockingbird & Greenville around 9:45/10:00pm. If you want to meet up.
dannysnty, will you call Joe and let him know what's up for tonight. 
Probably be hittin JOES around 10:30/11:00.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Jul 30 2005, 10:25 AM
> *I just heard the commercial on K104.
> 
> Heading that way now....
> [snapback]3510303[/snapback]​*



THE BLOCK PARTY WAS PRETTY KOOL FREE FOOD AND DRINKS IF YOU HAD A RIDE OUT THERE , THEY SAID THE SHOW WILL AIR ON BET IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## AZTEKA 68

*joes was off tha hook last nite! 

post some pix.*


----------



## VGP

How about this?

Gilbert From Bad Boys Truck Hop

It's a 1.59Mb .WMV file. Sorry for the poor quality, but if you want a clearer video let me know and I will post up the original, but remember better quality, bigger file ( 35.98Mb to be exact - 1.20 sec download using cable connection).

I am working on editing the first truck hop and the rest of the video that was taken. We had two other members taking video as well and hopefully I can put them all together in a little bit.

Brought to you by Royal Image C. C.  

Enjoy!


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

pics added to lowhype.com from arkansas car show


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

VGP what happened to that 2 kold syn. video?


----------



## dannysnty

hey mando sorry about sat. night after 12:00 pm on saturday i did not go to the forms to see if you resonded back.we went threw there on our way home i think it will be a good spot if we can get people to go.we really did not see any cops. we left joes like around 12:00 am. next time hopefully we be out there on time . :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Sounds like it was going on. Did people cruise over to Greenville? Anyway sounds like a good time, wish I was there but I'm back home visting Cali..


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 1 2005, 08:09 AM
> *VGP what happened to that 2 kold syn. video?
> [snapback]3519222[/snapback]​*


I had them with me all night big dog! I even brought out the laptop to show everyone. I was waiting for you to stop by and get one. II Kold put out 2 versions of the video along with some other cool videos! You guys were in there pretty good doing a hopity hop in both your cars. I will see if I can post a small preview!


----------



## ULA




----------



## TopCopOG

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Well Homie I wish I could be there I can't alwasy get on LIL but here is my posting....... Wass up to all the homies in the ULA coming @ you from Camp Fallujah Iraq..... fighting the bad guys and still representing the club with the Iraqi.... and to my Techniques Homie wass UP !!!!

TopCop President
TechniquesTexas chapter</span>*


----------



## dannysnty

take care top, its been a while since i heard about you its good to now youre ok.later homie...the cold ones are wating....


----------



## Homie Styln

To all the ULA, keep Leonard and his family in your thoughts and prayers. He's performing a very dangerous job out there :0 ... John- Homie Styln


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Aug 2 2005, 02:12 PM
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Well Homie I wish I could be there I can't alwasy get on LIL but here is my posting....... Wass up to all the homies in the ULA coming @ you from Camp Fallujah Iraq..... fighting the bad guys and still representing the club with the Iraqi.... and to my Techniques Homie wass UP !!!!
> 
> TopCop President
> TechniquesTexas chapter</span>
> [snapback]3528975[/snapback]​*



ORALE LEONARD , YOU BE CAREFULL OUT THERE HOMIE , SEE YOU WHEN YOU GET BACK , I SEE YOU GOT THAT GRILL GOING ! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Aug 2 2005, 02:12 PM
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Well Homie I wish I could be there I can't alwasy get on LIL but here is my posting....... Wass up to all the homies in the ULA coming @ you from Camp Fallujah Iraq..... fighting the bad guys and still representing the club with the Iraqi.... and to my Techniques Homie wass UP !!!!
> 
> TopCop President
> TechniquesTexas chapter</span>
> [snapback]3528975[/snapback]​*


Damn!!! Leonard
You look like your at the beach. :biggrin: 

Be carefull out there. See you soon.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by SAZTEKA68_@Jul 31 2005, 09:02 AM
> *joes was off tha hook last nite!
> 
> post some pix.
> [snapback]3514228[/snapback]​*


Just got these today from Fanqee.

Greenville Ave. uffin:

JC's Blue 62


----------



## MAJESTIX

Beto's 68 last Saturday night at Greenville ave.


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 2 2005, 04:02 PM
> * To all the ULA, keep Leonard and his family in your thoughts and prayers. He's performing a very dangerous job out there :0 ... John- Homie Styln
> [snapback]3529536[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG

*This is me in Iraq Homies representing Techniques & ULA *


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 2 2005, 07:05 PM
> *Just got these today from Fanqee.
> 
> Greenville Ave. uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3529914[/snapback]​*


LOOKIN' GOOD!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 2 2005, 04:05 PM
> *Just got these today from Fanqee.
> 
> Greenville Ave. uffin:
> 
> JC's Blue 62
> [snapback]3529914[/snapback]​*



*Great Job JC !!!!!! This Topcop coming at you from Camp Fallujah Iraq*


----------



## 214RIDERZ

joes tommorrow or what :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## dallastejas

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

how was joes sat. night?


----------



## da Low Joes Guys

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Aug 3 2005, 01:57 AM~3532453
> *This is me in Iraq Homies representing Techniques & ULA
> *


KEEP MAKING US PROUD AND THANK YOU

I HAVE 2 UNCLES WHO DID A TOUR EACH


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Aug 8 2005, 07:55 AM~3560204
> *how was joes sat. night?
> *


IT was pretty tite!!!Black caddi got the belt....From Infiniti C.C. I believe...


----------



## dannysnty

does any one have a clip of it?vgp?


----------



## Committee Boyz

Has anyone made a flyer for the Hoptober Fest?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Not that I heard of but maybe somebody will have one Wednesday at the ULA meeting, if not there you go make it up.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by dallas+tejas,Aug 8 2005, 10:42 AM~3560352-->
> 
> 
> 
> IT was pretty tite!!!Black caddi got the belt....From Infiniti C.C. I believe...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean there was a hop for the belt? Where was this at? Man I dont know how I missed it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dannysnty_@Aug 8 2005, 11:05 AM~3560430
> *does any one have a clip of it?vgp?
> *


I got both cars by themselves, but not together  

I also got multiple hops going at once, but I was so into it I forgot to record all of it, but I will posst what I got. Give me 10 mins to upload.


----------



## VGP

Ok fellas...here is what I got:

Hop 1 - 491Kb

Hop 2 - 1.76Mb

Multiple hops - 1.74Mb

Hosted by Royal Image C. C., Enjoy!

Oh, and again, if you want the clearer version let me know. I think the smallest of the three is 48Mb.


----------



## dallastejas

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

The hopping sounds like it's going good. Leonard keep your head down homie and whip them Iraq's into shape... :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## dannysnty

who all is going to support jimmy.we are trying to work something out most of us work on saturday.and its hard to get it off. but will see


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Aug 9 2005, 12:55 PM~3571113
> *who all is going to support jimmy.we are trying to work something out most of us work on saturday.and its hard to get it off. but will see
> *


WE ARE GOING TO TRY AND MAKE IT OUT THERE . :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

check out johns homie stylin in action from the tulsa picnic 
at lowhype.com in the video clips sec.


----------



## STRANGE

WAS UP YO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

Go John Go!


----------



## Homie Styln

Hey TEXAS HUSTLE I look good in my hat.... :biggrin:


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM

KLEAN CAR HOMIE


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Aug 9 2005, 12:55 PM~3571113
> *who all is going to support jimmy.we are trying to work something out most of us work on saturday.and its hard to get it off. but will see
> *



Show Topic ----> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=193990


----------



## STATION X




----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

Dallas Lowriders c.c Tomb Raider is the new King Of The Streets


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

Couple of video clips from joes burgers will be on lowhype.com 2marrow


----------



## Homie Styln

I'm back..


----------



## lil c

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Aug 14 2005, 12:21 AM~3613860
> *
> Couple of video clips from joes burgers will be on lowhype.com 2marrow
> *


he would have got served if he would have hit his own switch!


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

> _Originally posted by lil c_@Aug 14 2005, 09:49 PM~3620906
> *he would have got served if he would have hit his own switch!
> *


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Aug 15 2005, 01:30 AM~3622222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol

Ok fellas, here is another video of the hop for the belt from this past Saturday night. Check it out in the "Videos" section of our website.

www.RoyalImageCC.com

Its a little higer and a little more wider view. I also changed the format of the way we show our videos. I hope you enjoy!

Let me also say thanks to Texas Hustle, for the help and info in setting it up. Much appreciated mang, Thanks!


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 15 2005, 10:36 PM~3632923
> *lol
> 
> Ok fellas, here is another video of the hop for the belt from this past Saturday night.  Check it out in the "Videos" section of our website.
> 
> www.RoyalImageCC.com
> 
> Its a little higer and a little more wider view.  I also changed the format of the way we show our videos.  I hope you enjoy!
> 
> Let me also say thanks to Texas Hustle, for the help and info in setting it up.  Much appreciated mang, Thanks!
> *


----------



## Dema_rus

To all greetings, help please, I from Russia at me am Lincoln town car 1987. I wish to make of it lowrider. Prompt from what to me to begin, in Russia it is not present, anybody knows nothing. In advance thanks.


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by Dema_rus_@Aug 16 2005, 01:45 AM~3633792
> *To all greetings, help please, I from Russia at me am Lincoln town car 1987. I wish to make of it lowrider. Prompt from what to me to begin, in Russia it is not present, anybody knows nothing. In advance thanks.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## da Low Joes Guys

> _Originally posted by Dema_rus_@Aug 16 2005, 01:45 AM~3633792
> *To all greetings, help please, I from Russia at me am Lincoln town car 1987. I wish to make of it lowrider. Prompt from what to me to begin, in Russia it is not present, anybody knows nothing. In advance thanks.
> *


email me your info i have a distibutor in germany that has done some work in Russia i will pass it to him so he can contact you. [email protected]


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 9 2005, 10:55 PM~3574708
> *Hey TEXAS HUSTLE I look good in my hat.... :biggrin:
> *


 Whats up Johnn, hey i found your timing chain cover for your 69.


----------



## Dema_rus

> _Originally posted by da Low Joes Guys_@Aug 16 2005, 05:41 PM~3634520
> *email me your info i have a distibutor in germany that has done some work in Russia i will pass it to him so he can contact you.  [email protected]
> *


check mail.....


----------



## STRANGE

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Joe JB Customs told me that Edgar the photographer from Lowrider magazine will be at Joe's Burgers this Sat to do a story on the ULA and how this establishment has worked with the ULA on letting us use their facility to chill at and the benefits both groups have had by having this relationship. 
Big SHOUT out to the guys from Royal Image for getting this going and now it looks like this has become a story that interests LRM enough to have an article on it.. So let's try and get a big turn out this Sat...


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 17 2005, 01:23 PM~3642468
> * Joe JB Customs told me that Edgar the photographer from Lowrider magazine will be at Joe's Burgers this Sat to do a story on the ULA and how this establishment has worked with the ULA on letting us use their facility to chill at and the benefits both groups have had by having this relationship.
> Big SHOUT out to the guys from Royal Image for getting this going and now it looks like this has become a story that interests LRM enough to have an article on it.. So let's try and get a big turn out this Sat...
> *


ULA MAKING SOME NOISE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE




----------



## VENOM65

:thumbsup:


----------



## True Roller

[attachmentid=247752]Whats up every body. Just letting you all know about a big show in Ann Arbor Mi. We are giving away aloy of money for the hops and dance comp. Try and come check us out. :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 17 2005, 11:23 AM~3642468
> * Joe JB Customs told me that Edgar the photographer from Lowrider magazine will be at Joe's Burgers this Sat to do a story on the ULA and how this establishment has worked with the ULA on letting us use their facility to chill at and the benefits both groups have had by having this relationship.
> Big SHOUT out to the guys from Royal Image for getting this going and now it looks like this has become a story that interests LRM enough to have an article on it.. So let's try and get a big turn out this Sat...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

hey tiny are you going to joes this saturday?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Aug 18 2005, 03:03 PM~3652468
> *hey tiny are you going to joes this saturday?
> *


YEAH , WE WILL BE OUT THERE GETTING OUR DRINK ON ! :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

:thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

orale tiny vgp you got that camera ready?


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Aug 18 2005, 07:03 PM~3653201
> *orale tiny vgp you got that camera ready?
> *


You know it mang! We all will be out there representing!

Last week I know we had a couple guys with some problems with there rides and some other folks also with some problems, so I hope they all got there rides fixed up and ready to roll!

Just be carefull out there. I want to see everyone there approvechando!

VGP


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE




----------



## 214-CADDY

WHAT TIME IS THE HOP AT JOES ON SATURDAY ?

WHOS HOPPIN?


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Aug 19 2005, 07:53 AM~3656005
> *WHAT TIME IS THE HOP AT JOES ON SATURDAY ?
> 
> WHOS HOPPIN?
> *


DON'T KNOW(GOOD QUESTIONS),BUT I KNOW I'D LIKE TO SEE THAT BLACK '62,SKULL AND BONES(THE X-ECUTIONER  ) OUT THERE!!!TOMB RAIDER (DALLAS LOWRIDERS) TAKIN' THE BELT?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 19 2005, 07:40 AM~3656264
> *DON'T KNOW(GOOD QUESTIONS),BUT I KNOW I'D LIKE TO SEE THAT BLACK '62,SKULL AND BONES(THE X-ECUTIONER  ) OUT THERE!!!TOMB RAIDER (DALLAS LOWRIDERS) TAKIN' THE BELT?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

we will be there


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 19 2005, 07:40 AM~3656264
> *DON'T KNOW(GOOD QUESTIONS),BUT I KNOW I'D LIKE TO SEE THAT BLACK '62,SKULL AND BONES(THE X-ECUTIONER  ) OUT THERE!!!TOMB RAIDER (DALLAS LOWRIDERS) TAKIN' THE BELT?
> *


thats a good question i guess we will c tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jun 15 2005, 06:29 PM~3277951
> *Cruisin' This Saturday night in Dallas
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/post-11020-1117748105.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> Joe's Burgers
> 4408 Ash Ln. & S. Carroll St.
> Between Peak St. & S.Carroll in East Dallas
> 9:00pm til ????
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/post-10534-1117755074.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> Everyone is welcome!
> *


----------



## radicalkingz

Texas Giant will be at Joes tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

:uh: I heard someone started shooting in the air at Joe's last night, what's up with that. Hope it's not true but if it is hope is wasn't anyone from the ULA or a friend of someone. Remember we need to keep control of ourselves and anyone we bring to an event..:0


----------



## VGP

Yeah mang, unfortunetly its true 

There was still a lot of people there. We just wanted to make sure the kids were clear, because at first we really didnt know in which direction they were comming from.


----------



## birdyluv101

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 21 2005, 09:27 PM~3667415
> * Yeah mang, unfortunetly its true
> 
> There was still a lot of people there.  We just wanted to make sure the kids were clear, because at first we really didnt know in which direction they were comming from.
> *


I KNOW THIS IS SUPPOSED TO BE A FAMILY THING BUT....WHY THE FUCK WOULD YOU BRING YOUR KIDS IN THE FIRST PLACE.I KNOW EVERONE IS COOL WITH EVERYONE. BUT WE DONT KNOW EVERYONE THERE AND TO BRING YOUR KIDS THERE WHEN YOU KNOW SOMETHING COULD POP OFF IS FUCKIN IGNORANT...YOU SAY "EVERYONE IS WELCOME" WHICH MEANS DUMBFUCKS TOO. KEEP YOUR KIDS HOME... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 21 2005, 08:27 PM~3667415
> * Yeah mang, unfortunetly its true
> 
> There was still a lot of people there.  We just wanted to make sure the kids were clear, because at first we really didnt know in which direction they were comming from.
> *


MAN WHAT TIME DID THIS HAPPEN I WAS THERE TILL ABOUT 1 AM , IT MUST HAVE HAPPEN LATER ON , THATS MESSED UP THOUGH , AND THEN PEOPLE WONDER WHY WE AINT GOT A SPOT TO CHILL !


----------



## dannysnty

dam thats f**ked up we left about 5 min. after you tiny,it was badd ass that sux that we have stupid pepole to fuck it up.did they drive by or was it some one that was parked.im just glad no one was hurt.did any one see who it was ?


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Aug 21 2005, 11:36 PM~3667684
> *MAN WHAT TIME DID THIS HAPPEN I WAS THERE TILL ABOUT 1 AM , IT MUST HAVE HAPPEN LATER ON , THATS MESSED UP THOUGH , AND THEN PEOPLE WONDER WHY WE AINT GOT A SPOT TO CHILL !
> *


I KNOW,HUH???


----------



## True Roller

[attachmentid=252499]


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

DAMN THAT SUCKS SATURDAY NIGHT


----------



## STATION X

SO WHO'S GOT THE BELT???


----------



## dannysnty

i think bad boyz


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

For Sale! Best Offer goes home with a 1988 Monte Carlo 




















1988 Monte Carlo L.S. Im taking offers. 10 switches, 2 prohopper pumps, 4dumps, engine all original and runs perfect! Call me if your serious and give me YOUR offer.9.408.8906 or email me at [email protected]


----------



## VGP

Thats a nice car bro! I wish I could take that off your hands! Good luck selling it!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Thanks.sir.


----------



## dannysnty

why you selling it for ?thats a clean monte


----------



## snl47

Here you go Jose,,,


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by birdyluv101_@Aug 21 2005, 09:00 PM~3667530
> *I KNOW THIS IS SUPPOSED TO BE A FAMILY THING BUT....WHY THE FUCK WOULD YOU BRING YOUR KIDS IN THE FIRST PLACE.I KNOW EVERONE IS COOL WITH EVERYONE. BUT WE DONT KNOW EVERYONE THERE AND TO BRING YOUR KIDS THERE WHEN YOU KNOW SOMETHING COULD POP OFF IS FUCKIN IGNORANT...YOU SAY "EVERYONE IS WELCOME" WHICH MEANS DUMBFUCKS TOO. KEEP YOUR KIDS HOME... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


HEY HOMIE I TOOK MY KIDS BRO AND THEY WHERE WITH ME THE HOLE TIME OUT THERE!!!! AND I AM NOT GOING KEEP MY KIDS FROM LOWRIDING JUST BECAUSE OF SOME DUMB FUCKS I FEEL THAT I AM SHOWING MY KIDS A WAY OF LIFE THE LOWRIDER LIFE!!!!! AND THATS HOW WE ROLL, WE HAD ALREADY LEFT BEFORE THE SHOOTING HAPPEND AND I AM HAPPY FOR THAT BUT BRO I WILL NOT KEEP MY KIDS AWAY FROM WHAT I DO JUST BECAUSE OF SOME DUMB FUCK... DO YOU HAVE KIDS? IF YOU DO I THINK YOU WOULD WANT THEM TO FOLLOW YOUR STEPS AS WELL, WE NEED TO SHOW OUR KIDS THAT NOT ALL LOWRIDERS ARE IGNORANT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 23 2005, 05:56 PM~3678293
> *HEY HOMIE I TOOK MY KIDS BRO AND THEY WHERE WITH ME THE HOLE TIME OUT THERE!!!! AND I AM NOT GOING KEEP MY KIDS FROM LOWRIDING JUST BECAUSE OF SOME DUMB FUCKS I FEEL THAT I AM SHOWING MY KIDS A WAY OF LIFE THE LOWRIDER LIFE!!!!! AND THATS HOW WE ROLL, WE HAD ALREADY LEFT BEFORE THE SHOOTING HAPPEND AND I AM HAPPY FOR THAT BUT BRO I WILL NOT KEEP MY KIDS AWAY FROM WHAT I DO JUST BECAUSE OF SOME DUMB FUCK... DO YOU HAVE KIDS? IF YOU DO I THINK YOU WOULD WANT THEM TO FOLLOW YOUR STEPS AS WELL, WE NEED TO SHOW OUR KIDS THAT NOT ALL LOWRIDERS ARE IGNORANT!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: WELL SAID AZTEC!


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 23 2005, 06:56 PM~3678293
> *HEY HOMIE I TOOK MY KIDS BRO AND THEY WHERE WITH ME THE HOLE TIME OUT THERE!!!! AND I AM NOT GOING KEEP MY KIDS FROM LOWRIDING JUST BECAUSE OF SOME DUMB FUCKS I FEEL THAT I AM SHOWING MY KIDS A WAY OF LIFE THE LOWRIDER LIFE!!!!! AND THATS HOW WE ROLL, WE HAD ALREADY LEFT BEFORE THE SHOOTING HAPPEND AND I AM HAPPY FOR THAT BUT BRO I WILL NOT KEEP MY KIDS AWAY FROM WHAT I DO JUST BECAUSE OF SOME DUMB FUCK... DO YOU HAVE KIDS? IF YOU DO I THINK YOU WOULD WANT THEM TO FOLLOW YOUR STEPS AS WELL, WE NEED TO SHOW OUR KIDS THAT NOT ALL LOWRIDERS ARE IGNORANT!!!!!!!!!
> *


I agree...I was thinking the same, but I couldnt come up with the words. Nicely said, I'm glad I am not the only one!


----------



## birdyluv101

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 23 2005, 05:56 PM~3678293
> *HEY HOMIE I TOOK MY KIDS BRO AND THEY WHERE WITH ME THE HOLE TIME OUT THERE!!!! AND I AM NOT GOING KEEP MY KIDS FROM LOWRIDING JUST BECAUSE OF SOME DUMB FUCKS I FEEL THAT I AM SHOWING MY KIDS A WAY OF LIFE THE LOWRIDER LIFE!!!!! AND THATS HOW WE ROLL, WE HAD ALREADY LEFT BEFORE THE SHOOTING HAPPEND AND I AM HAPPY FOR THAT BUT BRO I WILL NOT KEEP MY KIDS AWAY FROM WHAT I DO JUST BECAUSE OF SOME DUMB FUCK... DO YOU HAVE KIDS? IF YOU DO I THINK YOU WOULD WANT THEM TO FOLLOW YOUR STEPS AS WELL, WE NEED TO SHOW OUR KIDS THAT NOT ALL LOWRIDERS ARE IGNORANT!!!!!!!!!
> *


I WAS WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO RESPOND.AND I CAN RESPECT HOW YOU FEEL.I JUST KNOW THATS THERES OTHER PLACES I COULD TAKE MY KIDS TO SHOW THEM THE LIFESTYLE BESIDES JOES ON A SATURDAY NIGHT. LIKE A CAR SHOW OR A PICNIC WHERE THERES LESS OF A CHANCE FOR SOMETHING LIKE THAT TO HAPPEN. IF I TAKE MY KIDS TO A LOWRIDER SHOW I KNOW NO ONE IS GONNA START SHOOTING IN THE SHOW. I WOULDNT TAKE MY KIDS TO JOES AND RISK THERE LIFES IF SOMEONE WANTS TO HAVE A SHOOT OUT JUST TO PROVE THAT NOT ALL LOWRIDERS ARE IGNORANT..THERES OTHER WAYS TO SHOW THEM OUR LIFESTYLE...DONT GET MY WRONG JOES IS THE SHIT AND ITS GETTING BIGGER EVERY WEEKEND BUT WHAT COMES WITH THAT IS DUDES THAT WANT TO FUCK OUR GOOD TIME.BUT I DO UNDERSTAND WHERE YOUR COMING FROM. :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Im selling the car to take care of some other things but there is nothing wrong with it. And AZTEC that is true I had my son saturday night and we left also before that went down but im not gonna tell me son you cant look at cars tonight because some dumb ass might act dumb tonight.my 2 cent.


----------



## gamezg

wont let me post attachment


----------



## Homie Styln

:0 We need to take care of this situation or we are going to loose this spot and any other spot we get. Who will want us around if this is what we bring. Lowrider mag come to do a story on how we have worked out this chill spot with the owners and then this happens. If it was not someone with the ULA or a friend then there's nothing that can be done but if it's someone associated with the ULA or a friend of someones then they need to get this straightened out so that this does not happen again. I also see both sides on the kids coming out but I also sometimes take my kids who are grown up, I still don't want them to get hurt, I also sometimes bring my grandkids. If there is going to this kind od stuff going on, me myself, I don't want to go. Me & my wife were out there, we left left before this happened. I called the members in my club after someone called me and told me about this when I got home, just wanted to make sure they were ok. Bullets don't have names on them before they leave a gun only after words. I've lost a couple of family members to gang violence. :uh: 
John Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## ULA

ULA Meeting tonight at 8:00pm

Hwy Cafe in Dallas


----------



## radicalkingz

ANY INFO ON TONIGHTS MEETING WOULD BE APPRECIATED.


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN

JUST LETTING EVERYONE IN DFW AREA KNOW THAT THERE IS A PICNIC THIS SUNDAY AUGUST 28 AT TRINITY PARK IN FORT WORTH


TIME 1:00 - ?
LOCATION I30 WEST EXIT UNIVERSITY TURN LFT PARK ON RIGHT



FREE FOOD
BOUNCE HOUSES 4 KIDS
PLAY GROUND 4 KIDS
MUSIC 

KING OF STREETS HOP OFF 
CHALLENGE ISSUED AND ACCEPTED



SPONSORED BY MR BOUNCE AND FELLOW VOLUNTEER ULA MEMBERS

BRING RIDES & FAMILIES BUT LEAVE PROBLEMS AT HOME 

HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU THERE


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

:biggrin: IM THERE


----------



## Committee Boyz

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 24 2005, 10:45 PM~3686947
> *ANY INFO ON TONIGHTS MEETING WOULD BE APPRECIATED.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Aug 25 2005, 09:52 AM~3689480
> *JUST LETTING EVERYONE IN DFW AREA KNOW THAT THERE IS A PICNIC THIS SUNDAY AUGUST 28  AT TRINITY PARK IN FORT WORTH
> TIME  1:00 - ?
> LOCATION    I30 WEST EXIT UNIVERSITY TURN LFT PARK ON RIGHT
> FREE FOOD
> BOUNCE HOUSES 4 KIDS
> PLAY GROUND 4 KIDS
> MUSIC
> 
> KING OF STREETS HOP OFF
> CHALLENGE ISSUED AND ACCEPTED
> SPONSORED BY  MR BOUNCE AND FELLOW VOLUNTEER ULA MEMBERS
> 
> BRING RIDES & FAMILIES BUT LEAVE PROBLEMS AT HOME
> 
> HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU THERE
> *


post flyer


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN

DON'T KNOW HOW, BUT FLYERS WERE GIVEN OUT AT MEETING

SO IF ANYONE HERE HAS ONE PLEASE POST IT THANKS

IT'S NOT ANYTHING PRETTY, JUST SIMILAR TO WHAT I WROTE ON HERE


----------



## STATION X

WHO'S HOPPING???


----------



## dannysnty

will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

I WILL BE OUT THERE BUT MY CAR IS NOT FINISHED YET.


----------



## Homie Styln

I'm going to be at Frijolies at around 11:30am. I'll wait around till about 12:30 for anyone who wants to caravan out to Ft Worth with me. Most of my club will also meet at Frijolies. It'd be nice to have about 20-30 cars coming in at one time. I know Lo-Low's CC wanted to meet at Joe's about 11am and leaves about 11:30 and meet up at Frijolies. What ever anyone wants to do is cool, but I think it would look cool for the Dallas car to all meet up at the same time. Either way, what ever clubs or solo riders who want to meet at what ever location that works for them but let's all try and hook up at Frijolies and all leave around 12:30 or so.. We can also have a drinks at Frijolies before we leave.. If anyone has any questions call me 817-368-1648.. John - Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN

HOPE TO SEE U THERE


----------



## BIG TEX

i hear theres a music video shoot this sunday in d-town
for tha song - latinos stand up
and the need low lows

anyone know tha time n place


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by BIG TEX_@Aug 26 2005, 04:57 PM~3698768
> *i hear theres a music video shoot this sunday in d-town
> for tha song - latinos stand up
> and the need low lows
> 
> anyone know tha time n place
> *


SYNBAD NEVER POSTED THE DETAILS...


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN

> _Originally posted by BIG TEX_@Aug 26 2005, 09:57 PM~3698768
> *i hear theres a music video shoot this sunday in d-town
> for tha song - latinos stand up
> and the need low lows
> 
> anyone know tha time n place
> *


TO ANYONE WHO KNOWS ABOUT THIS, LET THEM KNOW TO COME ON DOWN TO FORT WORTH WHERE THE REAL DEAL IS GOING DOWN AND THEY CAN SHOW THE WORLD HOW LATINOS REALLY STAND UP IN THEIR VIDEO.


----------



## Homie Styln

I posted the Ft Worth picnic in Synbad's thread but never saw a response from him... :0


----------



## 214RIDERZ

JOES TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

:thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 26 2005, 07:35 AM~3695925
> * I'm going to be at Frijolies at around 11:30am. I'll wait around till about 12:30 for anyone who wants to caravan out to Ft Worth with me. Most of my club will also meet at Frijolies. It'd be nice to have about 20-30 cars coming in at one time. I know Lo-Low's CC wanted to meet at Joe's about 11am and leaves about 11:30 and meet up at Frijolies. What ever anyone wants to do is cool, but I think it would look cool for the Dallas car to all meet up at the same time. Either way, what ever clubs or solo riders who want to meet at what ever location that works for them but let's all try and hook up at Frijolies and all leave around 12:30 or so.. We can also have a drinks at Frijolies before we leave.. If anyone has any questions call me 817-368-1648.. John - Homie Styln 69 Impala
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN

I (Mr Bounce) want to THANK each and everyone who not only helped but attended one of the best UNITED picnics put together in the DFW area!! 

The list of solo riders, shops, clubs (even if it was 1 member) is so long that it would take two pages, but everyone knows who they are!! 

Sorry to those members and clubs who did not attend; on missing a great UNITED picnic but I guess more than 10 miles from home should have expected a no showing anyway :0 



Thanks 

Once again and much love to everyone


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

real good turn out ill be adding pics from there to lowhype.com


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Aug 28 2005, 09:16 PM~3710048
> *
> real good turn out ill be adding pics from there to lowhype.com
> *


MORE PICS TEXAS HUSTLE :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Aug 28 2005, 08:10 PM~3710010
> *I (Mr Bounce) want to THANK each and everyone who not only helped but attended one of the best UNITED picnics put together in the DFW area!!
> 
> The list of solo riders, shops, clubs (even if it was 1 member) is so long that it would take two pages, but everyone knows who they are!!
> 
> Sorry to those members and clubs who did not attend; on missing a great UNITED picnic but I guess more than 10 miles from home should have expected a no showing anyway  :0
> Thanks
> 
> Once again and much love to everyone
> *


YOUR WELCOME DOG...HAD LOTS OF FUN BRO


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@Aug 28 2005, 08:48 PM~3710254
> *MORE PICS TEXAS HUSTLE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dallastejas

Who got the Belt,since there was no action on Sat.???? :0


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

Checkout the video on the hopping cadillac from BLVD ACES, at Trinity Park.

Cadillac Hopping Videos


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Aug 28 2005, 11:16 PM~3710749
> *
> *


HATS A CLEAN 63 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## M HERNANDEZ

Orale, we ROYAL IMAGE, would like to thank Mr. Bounce, for a great day. Plenty of food, bouncy for the kids, and plenty of clean rides!!!

Gots to do it again!!

Mike
Royal Image
'65


----------



## dannysnty

i have got to say that is what a picnic should be like that was one of the best picnic we have ever had.to have the ula and clubs and solo riders in one area.and every thing that every one brought was for any body.their was no drama just kicking it like a big familiy cook out.every bringing food.i would like to thank mr. bounce and pepole from funky town. :biggrin: for having this event ....


----------



## M HERNANDEZ

i saw lots of people with cameras,,,anymore pics??


----------



## dannysnty

man i ran out of memory on my camera ?that sux...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Aug 29 2005, 07:58 AM~3711832
> *i have got to say that is what a picnic should be like that was one of the best picnic we have ever had.to have the ula and clubs and solo riders in one area.and every thing that every one brought was for any body.their was no drama just  kicking it like a big familiy cook out.every bringing food.i would like to thank mr. bounce and pepole from funky town. :biggrin: for having this event ....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Just want to thank Play N Skillz & Synbad for inviting us out to represent our club on their video we know this has been in the works for a couple of months and it finally came together. :thumbsup:

I also want to thank Joe & Big Chris for letting us kickit at their night club. (Club Hush in Deep Ellum) 
Thanks for the cold beers and cold A/C! :thumbsup:

ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
MAJESTIX C.C.

Got a chance to Kickit in the club with Tony Valadez. Tony where are tha Pix! I know you got all the good ones! :biggrin: 

Here are a few pix from yesterday. Can't post all of them got too many. But we will have all the behind scenes pix up on our website next week. We will have all the video footage behind the scenes on our next video MAJESTIX #5 - 2005. The music video will be hittin' MTV here in the next couple of weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

thats tight how they can keep the love in the barrio it lokks like its going to be a good video ula putting tejas on the map :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 29 2005, 10:44 AM~3712613
> *Just want to thank Play N Skillz & Synbad for inviting us out to represent our club on their video we know this has been in the works for a couple of months and it finally came together. :thumbsup:
> 
> I also want to thank Joe & Big Chris for letting us kickit at their night club. (Club Hush in Deep Ellum)
> Thanks for the cold beers and cold A/C! :thumbsup:
> 
> ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
> MAJESTIX C.C.
> 
> Got a chance to Kickit in the club with Tony Valadez. Tony where are tha Pix!  I know you got all the good ones! :biggrin:
> 
> Here are a few pix from yesterday. Can't post all of them got too many. But we will have all the behind scenes pix up on our website next week. We will have all the video footage behind the scenes on our next video MAJESTIX #5 - 2005. The music video will be hittin' MTV here in the next couple of weeks.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

LATINO'S STAND UP!  :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX

Noone have any pics from the Car Show at Silver City on saturday, went up there after the Cowboy game, saw some guys from lo-lows car club up in there, just curious how that turned out?


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 29 2005, 12:44 PM~3712613
> *Just want to thank Play N Skillz & Synbad for inviting us out to represent our club on their video we know this has been in the works for a couple of months and it finally came together. :thumbsup:
> 
> I also want to thank Joe & Big Chris for letting us kickit at their night club. (Club Hush in Deep Ellum)
> Thanks for the cold beers and cold A/C! :thumbsup:
> 
> ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
> MAJESTIX C.C.
> 
> Got a chance to Kickit in the club with Tony Valadez. Tony where are tha Pix!  I know you got all the good ones! :biggrin:
> 
> Here are a few pix from yesterday. Can't post all of them got too many. But we will have all the behind scenes pix up on our website next week. We will have all the video footage behind the scenes on our next video MAJESTIX #5 - 2005. The music video will be hittin' MTV here in the next couple of weeks.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dallastejas

So who kept the belt,the cutllass??It looked like it got up...wit' a lil help in the back..But it got up.. :0


----------



## dannysnty

bad boyz kept it i think?


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 29 2005, 01:00 PM~3712714
> *LATINO'S STAND UP!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 29 2005, 11:11 PM~3717053
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:    :biggrin:
> *


CLUB HUSH PARKING LOT PIX:

GOOD TIMES :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

so who all is going to sanantonio this weekend?where going just see the cars?any one else? :uh:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

I'm going,probably just to chill.


----------



## dannysnty

mr. ortiz hit me up if you go so we can hit up the clubs where his every one going to be in san antonio?so we can rep. d town ula ula.... :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

IM GOING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

I dont have your number.


----------



## radicalkingz

[attachmentid=261061]TRINITY PARK


----------



## Texas Massacre

The picnic was a lot of fun I have pics I will try to post some. Jesse when you want to do it again just let me know when and what to bring!


----------



## Homie Styln

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC will be there...


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

We had a great time, it was cool to see all the OG RIDERS out there, Chito, Low Joe, Freddie, Jesse, **** from Brown Pride, Steve from Phalanx and Our Style from Califas and everyone else like one big familia. The park was an excellant location, put us down for the next one. :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

Man, what a bad ass weekend. I am getting word back from all of our members who attended one of each of the functions this weekend and man if only I could have been in two places at once.

Me, myself attended the video shoot. I enjoyed myself. I had my son with me and stood back and enjoyed the show. Since my son was with me I couldnt devote any time to the video camera, oh well. Anyway :thumbsup: to all and way to represent your hood!

I did take a few pics of the video shoot, but but nothing special...I know everyone is tired of seeing T & A anyway


----------



## Committee Boyz

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Aug 30 2005, 03:57 PM~3720945
> *so who all is going to sanantonio this weekend?where going just see the cars?any one else? :uh:
> *


 i am going for the same reason and to support my ULA memebers
:thumbsup:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 30 2005, 03:01 PM~3721396
> *[attachmentid=261061]TRINITY PARK
> *


----------



## Death Dealer

I need to make another trip up to Dallas. Hopefully I'll go next weekend. What events are going on there next weekend?


----------



## STATION X

WHO HAS THE INFO ON THE ESTILO CAR SHOW ON SEPT 18TH?

TIME
PLACE
ENTRY FEE
???


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Committee Boyz_@Aug 31 2005, 09:45 AM~3726357
> *i am going for the same reason and to support my ULA memebers
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

THERE MIGHT NOT BE A SAN ANTONIO SHOW TO LET EVERYONE KNOW MIGHT WANT TO CHECK BEFORE U HEAD THAT WAY


----------



## Committee Boyz

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Sep 2 2005, 02:04 AM~3738103
> *THERE MIGHT NOT BE A SAN ANTONIO SHOW TO LET EVERYONE KNOW MIGHT WANT TO CHECK BEFORE U HEAD THAT WAY
> *


Yeah that was the same thing that cross my mind yesterday...


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59

FUCK WHAT YA HEARD. THE SHOW IS STILL ON AND GONNA BE BIG AS HELL. WE REALLY NEED MORE PEEPS FROM DALLAS TO SHOW DOWN THERE. DALLAS AREA DIDNT REP WORTH A FUCK AT THE HOUSTON LRM SHOW. ITS ONLY A 4 HOUR TRIP


----------



## VENOM65

Dallas Lowriders will be at the San Anto show reppin D- TOWN ULA to he fullest.


----------



## Homie Styln

:thumbsup: I called LRM GO LO Entertainment yesterday and they said the show is still on and it is NOT going to be canceled, so stop the rumors about the show being canceled... The show is On...


----------



## Death Dealer

Heres a good question, since gas prices are high and you decide you want to cancel you preregistration, will they let you use that for a show next year. I know they dont do refunds.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

On the confirmation paper they send back to you it says that you CAN transfer you registration to another show.


----------



## Death Dealer

But will it still be in effect for a show next year? Its the last show this year other than las vegas.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Im gonna call LRM in little while and ask I hit you back.


----------



## Death Dealer

dont go through all that. I got there number. I'll call after lunch. I was just seeing if anyone knew.


----------



## dannysnty

its good to know that its still on


----------



## Forgiven 63

Is Joe's still on for the homies, that dont make it to San Ann. car show.
Iam still going.


----------



## dannysnty

i ?think so are you going to san antonio sexy three


----------



## Forgiven 63

NO.. Gas is to much :angry: and saveing up to go to Odessa and to get some 
more chrome for the 63.
Alfrado is takeing his 63, and Jose is going with him.
I think Iam just going to Joe's tis weekend.


----------



## Forgiven 63

Who's going to Joe's ????


----------



## STATION X

JOE'S THIS WEEKEND...


----------



## dannysnty

you aint joking gas is a bitch right now ?


----------



## dannysnty

hey tiny you rolling out there?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

We'll be at joes. Anybody going to the fort worth show?


----------



## Homie Styln

Just got off the ph with LRM LO GO Entertainment. Spoke with them and they advised that the show is going to go on. I left my number with them to call if thing change.
So let's ready to roll out.. See everyone in San Anton....


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59

JOES THIS WEEKEND :thumbsdown: JOES NEXT WEEKEND :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Were roll'n out about 7 tonite, anyone interested in roll'n with us give me a call..
John - 817-368-1648


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 2 2005, 09:32 AM~3739631
> *hey tiny you rolling out there?
> *



YEAH , WE ARE GETTING SOME LAST MINUTE STUFF READY PROBABLY ROLL OUT OF HERE AFTER MIDNIGHT SINCE WE DIDNT PRE -REGISTER , QUE ONDA DANNY YOU GOING TO BE THERE ?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 2 2005, 10:42 AM~3740050
> * Were roll'n out about 7 tonite, anyone interested in roll'n with us give me a call..
> John - 817-368-1648
> *


ORALE JOHN , WHO ELSE FROM THE U.L.A. IS ROLLING OUT TO SAN ANTONIO ?


----------



## dannysnty

yeah tiny will be out there my number is on the contact sheet call me when you get out there.


----------



## lil joe

We not going after all.  Things came out, But i will be at Joes :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

WELL HOMIES HAVE A SAFE TRIP WE SEE YAL DOWN THERE ILL BE LEAVING TOMORROW AT 8:00AM.HOPE THAT EVERY ONE MAKES IT SAFE....... uffin:


----------



## dannysnty

who all went to the benefit this past weekend?


----------



## Homie Styln

:uh: To all ULA memebers and non-members, say a little prayor for Ramon from Estillo, he was hauling his cuz'n Hugo's (Infinti) car and had a blow out and flipped his truck and trailer. He had his kid's with him. I hear his wife may have broken both legs, so far I hear he and his kids are ok.. Thank God for that.. Don't have all the details, we'll talk about it at the ULA meeting on Wed.. George (Estillo) and Jesse (Mr Bounce) turned back when they heard what happened.. That the way we all need to watch out for each other when we go out of town.. John Homie Styln


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59

THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE. WE WERE HANGING WITH THEM AT THE SHOW. SORRY TO HEAR THAT. HOPE EVERYONE IS ALRIGHT AND YALL ARE IN MY PRAYERS.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

DAMN , THATS MESSED UP I WAS TALKING TO RAMON BEFORE WE ROLLED OUT , WE WILL KEEP THEM IN OUR PRAYERS .


----------



## Committee Boyz

WE WILL KEEP THEM IN OUR PRAYERS .


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

We saw him all weekeend long at the show and we were b s with him, I pray for him amd his family, anything my club can do to help him out count us in..

I would also like to thank **** & Elma from Brown Pride C.C. from Ft. Worth, Texas. One of my members Ramiro & his family was also coming back from the San Antonio show and had an trouble with their car hauler trailer, he blew the bearings and was traveling 15 miles all the way from Waco to Ft. Worth where he could not contnue he called me for help and I called my friends in Ft. Worth **** and Elma, with no hesitation they met him on the side of the highway and brought him a better trailer to swap out the car, then they went back to to ***** house , his family was taken inside for cold refreshments and outstaning hospitality, **** offerded to fix the tralier just to buy the broken parts, He sent Ramiro back on the road with his own trailer. God Bless **** and Elma "El Pachuco" and their club Brown Pride. We need more people like them in this world.


----------



## da Low Joes Guys

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Sep 6 2005, 07:08 AM~3761100
> *We saw him all weekeend long at the show and we were  b s with him, I pray for him amd his family, anything my club can do to help him out count us in..
> 
> I would also like to thank **** & Elma from Brown Pride C.C. from Ft. Worth, Texas. One of my members Ramiro & his family was also coming back from the San Antonio show and had an trouble with their car hauler trailer, he blew the bearings and was traveling 15 miles all the way from Waco to Ft. Worth where he could not contnue he called me for help and I called my friends in Ft. Worth **** and Elma, with no hesitation they met him on the side of the highway and brought him a better trailer to swap out the car, then they went back to to ***** house , his family was taken inside for cold refreshments and outstaning hospitality, **** offerded to fix the tralier just to buy the broken parts, He sent Ramiro back on the road with his own trailer. God Bless **** and Elma "El Pachuco" and their club Brown Pride. We need more people like them in this world.
> *


**** and elma have always been great i am glad to hear that we are all helping eachother.


----------



## da Low Joes Guys

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 5 2005, 08:24 PM~3758774
> *:uh: To all ULA memebers and non-members, say a little prayor for Ramon from Estillo, he was hauling his cuz'n Hugo's (Infinti) car and had a blow out and flipped his truck and trailer. He had his kid's with him. I hear his wife may have broken both legs, so far I hear he and his kids are ok.. Thank God for that.. Don't have all the details, we'll talk about it at the ULA meeting on Wed.. George (Estillo) and Jesse (Mr Bounce) turned back when they heard what happened.. That the way we all need to watch out for each other when we go out of town.. John  Homie Styln
> *



WE WILL KEEP THEM IN OUR PRAYERS . keep all of us posted on.


----------



## dannysnty

we talked to george last night he said ramon s wife was having surgery will pray for them..and that everything was going to be ok nothing major.


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN

Goes to show how great the DFW area lowriders are and how hanging out at picnics and shows do for all of us.


Much respect to everyone in the lowriding lifestyle 

Puro Familia!!


----------



## dannysnty

:thumbsup:


----------



## Incognito

I'm replying to everyone's concern regarding Ramon's accident yesterday evening in Austin. Ramon called me as soon as the accident happened me and my family
drove back to Austin to support our friend in need.
Ramon was bruised and cut and is very sore, Nomar, Mia and Karina are up and around as normal thank god. Unfortunaly Belinda got the worse out of all.

When we arrived at the hospital Belinda was in surgery she came out of surgery at 3:00 AM, her injuries included a large cut from the front to the back of her head, a large cut on the right leg that was stitched up and her left leg had a very large deep wound that tore her tendon, she also had bruises and cuts all over her body.

She will have a second surgery tomorrow at 7:00AM on her left leg.

Ramon is doing his best to stay strong for his wife and would like to give especial thanks to Chilo from Smooth and Low and his wife Monica for helping to save his family from the wreckage.

Ramon will also like to thank Eric from Phylanx and his family, Chito from Estilo for their support at the hospital.

We need to keep them in our prayers and hope that they can return home with 
Belinda feeling much better.

If you have any questions and conserns you can contact me [email protected] or by phone. Me and my wife are keeping contact with Ramon and his family several times a day to keep up with Belinda's progress.

Once again thanks to all you for your prayers.

Sincerely; Jorge Lopez


----------



## gamezg

please tell ramon im glad they are ok and that i prayed for him and his family numerous of times i couldnt even sleep that night this is gabriel from dallas lowriders man i talked to him just before he left.


----------



## Homie Styln

This is John Homie Styln. I feel real bad for Ramon and his family, he has always been real cool to me ever since I got back into lowriding a few years back. Ceasar and me took his cuz'n Hugo home when we left left and Ramon called me Mon morning right before he left to see if we had made it back ok. We need to do something for Ramon and his family.. We'll talk about it at the tomorrows ULA meeting.


----------



## VGP

:-O

Oh no!

Man...my heart goes out to all of them! I know Ramon and his wife. We ( wife and I ) worked with Belinda for 4 years. I will keep you guys in my prayers. Keep your head up and all will be done!

Que dios te bendiga!

Jessie


----------



## dallastejas

TTT???? :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63

My and my family's heart's and prayer's go out to 
Romon,Belinda and all there family 
hope you get well soon and god bliss.


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

WE WILL KEEP THEM IN OUR PRAYERS :angel: ON BEHALF 
OF THE TECHNIQUES FR TEXAS


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Sorry to hear about this. It's every lowriders worse nightmare I think especially with the family in the truck.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THIS CARNAL & HIS FAMILIA 

GLAD TO HEAR EVRYBODY IS ALRIGHT 
CARS CAN BE REPLACED 
LIVES CANT 
DE PARTE DE PROPHECY C.C.


----------



## ULA

Four Events in the month of September:


----------



## Incognito

Here are Ramon's accident pictures, luckily everybody is alive.


----------



## Incognito

more pics


----------



## STATION X

COOL MAN...WHERE'S BONNIE VIEW RD.???


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 8 2005, 01:36 PM~3776283
> *Here are Ramon's accident pictures, luckily everybody is alive.
> *


DAM,NO DOUBT...PRAYERS GOIN' OUT!!!


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 8 2005, 12:40 PM~3776299
> *more pics
> *


damn thank god the kids are allright


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Sep 8 2005, 11:08 AM~3775500
> *Dallas Lowriders and the ULA are holding a Benefit carshow in Dallas this Sunday 9-11 -05.
> 
> Here is the info
> Car Clubs that want to display their cars will donate $10, with the proceeds to benefit the Survivors of Hurricane Katrina who are now residing in Dallas, Texas.
> 
> Besides the display of cars there will be a “Hop"
> 
> The event will be held at the E. Partida’s Music And Video Store located inside the Heights Shopping Center Located at 3213 Dawes Dr.
> 
> The event is free to the public and donations of clothing, school uniforms, personal hygiene products and baby products will be accepted on site.
> 
> The event will run from 11am till 5pm with special appearances by local recording artists, Gemini, Merciless, Mexodus who will be signing autographs.
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 5 2005, 10:24 PM~3758774
> *:uh: To all ULA memebers and non-members, say a little prayor for Ramon from Estillo, he was hauling his cuz'n Hugo's (Infinti) car and had a blow out and flipped his truck and trailer. He had his kid's with him. I hear his wife may have broken both legs, so far I hear he and his kids are ok.. Thank God for that.. Don't have all the details, we'll talk about it at the ULA meeting on Wed.. George (Estillo) and Jesse (Mr Bounce) turned back when they heard what happened.. That the way we all need to watch out for each other when we go out of town.. John  Homie Styln
> *


hope everything is all right with them. and thank god the children did not get hurt..it would be harder to see my kids in pain then my self...cars can always be replaced. my prayers are with them and to all you guys that went back...thats showing some lowriding love right there...much respect!

eddie


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

:angel:


----------



## da Low Joes Guys

can some one give me directions to the dallas lowriders thing this sunday i am coming from fort worth down 30 east my hershey will not be there but i am going to try and make it anyway. [email protected] 
thanks


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by da Low Joes Guys_@Sep 8 2005, 02:57 PM~3776697
> *can some one give me directions to the dallas lowriders thing this sunday i am coming from fort worth down 30 east my hershey will not be there but i am going to try and make it anyway.  [email protected]
> thanks
> *


30 EAST PASS LOOP 12 EXIT WESTMORELAND GO RIGHT (SOUTH) PASS FT. WORTH AVE.,PASS JEFFERSON BLD.,STAY ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE JUST PAST CLARENDON MAKE LEFT ON FALLS AVE. YOUR'E THERE


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 8 2005, 11:42 AM~3776319
> *COOL MAN...WHERE'S BONNIE VIEW RD.???
> *



Bonnie View & Ledbetter...

in South Oak Cliff 

Holy Cross used to be my church.......
that's the hood I was born & raised till 91'.......


----------



## teach

Sorry to hear about what happened to Ramon. It seems like he's a good family man. Hope he comes back stronger and keeps the family involved in lowriding. :angel:


----------



## MAJESTIX

X


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@Sep 8 2005, 11:45 AM~3776337
> *damn thank god the kids are allright
> *


yeah that a good thing
prayers go out to there family


----------



## radicalkingz

FROM THE GUYS AT B'S HYDRAULICS ARE PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY
IN THIS TIME OF SORROW B.


----------



## ULA




----------



## ULA

The month of September:


----------



## da Low Joes Guys

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 8 2005, 01:09 PM~3776755
> *30 EAST PASS LOOP 12 EXIT WESTMORELAND GO RIGHT (SOUTH) PASS FT. WORTH AVE.,PASS JEFFERSON BLD.,STAY ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE JUST PAST CLARENDON MAKE LEFT ON FALLS AVE. YOUR'E THERE
> *



thanks station x i will put a copy of the map at my shop i ll try and send you some funky town love. :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by da Low Joes Guys_@Sep 9 2005, 09:11 AM~3781913
> *thanks station x  i will put a copy of the map at my shop i ll try and send you some funky town love. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 214-CADDY




----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by da Low Joes Guys_@Sep 9 2005, 09:11 AM~3781913
> *thanks station x  i will put a copy of the map at my shop i ll try and send you some funky town love. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Death Dealer

ttt


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

good turn out at the dallas lowriders benefit show and shine car show






go check out lowhype.com for pics


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Sep 11 2005, 05:54 PM~3794739
> *good turn out at the dallas lowriders benefit show and shine car show
> go check out lowhype.com for pics
> *


i agree my self homie


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Sep 11 2005, 05:54 PM~3794739
> *good turn out at the dallas lowriders benefit show and shine car show
> go check out lowhype.com for pics
> *


lucha libre! :cheesy: 





j/k


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

HOW MUCH DID U GUYS COLLECT 4 THE VICTIMS?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by birdyluv101_@Aug 23 2005, 07:31 PM~3679678
> *I WAS WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO RESPOND.AND I CAN RESPECT HOW YOU FEEL.I JUST KNOW THATS THERES OTHER PLACES I COULD TAKE MY KIDS TO SHOW THEM THE LIFESTYLE BESIDES JOES ON A SATURDAY NIGHT. LIKE A CAR SHOW OR A PICNIC WHERE THERES LESS OF A CHANCE FOR SOMETHING LIKE THAT TO HAPPEN. IF I TAKE MY KIDS TO A LOWRIDER SHOW I KNOW NO ONE IS GONNA START SHOOTING IN THE SHOW. I WOULDNT TAKE MY KIDS TO JOES AND RISK THERE LIFES IF SOMEONE WANTS TO HAVE A SHOOT OUT JUST TO PROVE  THAT NOT ALL LOWRIDERS ARE IGNORANT..THERES OTHER WAYS TO SHOW THEM OUR LIFESTYLE...DONT GET MY WRONG JOES IS THE SHIT AND ITS GETTING BIGGER EVERY WEEKEND  BUT WHAT COMES WITH THAT IS DUDES THAT WANT TO FUCK OUR GOOD TIME.BUT I DO UNDERSTAND WHERE YOUR COMING FROM. :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: its all good!


----------



## Texas Massacre

You never know when or where people are going to act dumb I remember a long time ago at a show in Dallas I saw A guy get his gun out of his truck that was in the show.His truck had bed lifts and a camper and someone was climbing on his bed you could see there hand prints on the camper. He was pissed I saw him grab his gun and run out side and me like a dumb young kid went to see what was going to happen people were fighting every where. He did not shoot but there was a lot of fights I think it was like 9 years ago I was young.Any remember that show?
I think they canceled the Traders Village show because someone got stabbed. But I would not take my kids to Joe's at night or any where like that there is a place for kids and places not for kids.


----------



## SixFoSS

have ya'll voted in my poll yet?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry3799060


:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Sep 11 2005, 05:54 PM~3794739
> *good turn out at the dallas lowriders benefit show and shine car show
> go check out lowhype.com for pics
> *



THE U.L.A. GOTS THE HOOK UP WITH EL SANTO ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

SO WHATS UP WITH JOES WHY WAS THERE NO ONE REALLY OUT THERE THIS WEEKEND NOW THERE IS A SPOT NOT MANY PEOPLE WERE THERE IT BE BAD ASS IF INSTEAD OF EVERYONE SHWOING UP JSUT BECAUSE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IS THERE THEY SHOW UP TO SHOW THERE CARS JUST TO DO IT...I DONT BRING MY CAR BUT MY PRESENCE IS THERE N IF I WAS IN A CLUB ID BE SUPPORTING IT ALL THE WAY JSUT CURIOUS WHY NTO MANY PEOPLE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Sep 13 2005, 01:12 AM~3803409
> *SO WHATS UP WITH JOES WHY WAS THERE NO ONE REALLY OUT THERE THIS WEEKEND NOW THERE IS A SPOT NOT MANY PEOPLE WERE THERE IT BE BAD ASS IF INSTEAD OF EVERYONE SHWOING UP JSUT BECAUSE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IS THERE THEY SHOW UP TO SHOW THERE CARS JUST TO DO IT...I DONT BRING MY CAR BUT MY PRESENCE IS THERE N IF I WAS IN A CLUB ID BE SUPPORTING IT ALL THE WAY JSUT CURIOUS WHY NTO MANY PEOPLE THERE :biggrin:
> *


I know I was there!!!!!But its better when not too many people show cause then theres probs....It was a good turnout jus' everybody left early!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Sep 13 2005, 06:30 AM~3803867
> *I know I was there!!!!!But its better when not too many people show cause then theres probs....It was a good turnout jus' everybody left early!!!
> *



QUE ONDA HOMIE , ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW IN SHERMAN SATURDAY ?


----------



## Incognito

Let's show Jimmy some support in Sherman. Jimmy is one of the ones that is always supporting everything that is going on. He was there sunday at the Dallas Lowriders charity car show. This is sad but true there was carclubs that live in oakcliff and didn't show support, and you had clubs all the way from Ft. woth, plano, Garland, etc. Let's show Jimmy some support in Sherman.


----------



## Homie Styln

From DALLAS LOWRIDERS - Thanks to all for showing support. Regardless of how you feel about what has happened we showed up and showed support. Lowriders helping our fellow countrymen. We show our communities that we are concerned citizens and not just a bunch of troublemakers. We raised about $840, Dallas Lowriders is going to take an internal collection and round this up to $1000, if anyone is interested in donating give me call.  
:angry: As for Joe's, it sad situation where we have people thinking it's not safe for their kids. If it's not safe for our kids then it's not SAFE period. It's up to us as a group to make it as safe as possible for everyone!!! :0 
If there's people in your club or hanger on's that you know come out to our events and are prone to causing trouble then it's up to you to TRY and cut it off. Can we guarantee that shit won't ever happen, no way, things happen no matter where your at, it's just trying to keep things as reasonably safe as possible.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

I agree with you homie!!! And Incognito is right also Jimmy supports everyone so my opinion is support those who sopport you. I'll be there.


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 13 2005, 12:02 PM~3805878
> *Let's show Jimmy some support in Sherman. Jimmy is one of the ones that is always supporting everything that is going on. He was there sunday at the Dallas Lowriders charity car show. This is sad but true there was carclubs that live in oakcliff and didn't show support, and you had clubs all the way from Ft. woth, plano, Garland, etc. Let's show Jimmy some support in Sherman.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 13 2005, 03:59 PM~3807800
> *:thumbsup:
> *


QUE ONDA DANNY , YOU STILL WORKING SATURDAY , IF NOT I WILL HAVE THEM BUDWEISERS READY AT JIMMYS SHOW !


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 13 2005, 06:20 PM~3808904
> *QUE ONDA DANNY , YOU STILL WORKING SATURDAY  , IF NOT I WILL HAVE THEM BUDWEISERS READY AT JIMMYS SHOW  !
> *


i dont get off till 2:00  but ill go out there when i get off


----------



## Homie Styln

Hey all Texas riders. Juice and Spokes is getting ready to hit the streets, let's all get behind these young vatos and buy a copy of this mag... Distrbution is going to be low keyed since this is a start up mag so don't be discouraged if you have to go out of your way to get a copy... I'm going to see about selling them at the bazaar where I sell the homies in Ft Worth. Any shops interested in carrying this mag hit them up for the details..  
ULA let's show Jimmy some love and get as many of us out there as possible..


----------



## Homie Styln

To all those who may have missed this. Joe asked me to take over as ULA spokes person. He has decided to take a break from this for awhile. He will still be involved with the ULA but will no longer be the spokes person. He may resume this post at a later point in time. I hope to provide the same support and leadership that Joe provided. I want to thank Joe and all the ULA memebers for thier support, no one opposed this change so thanks to everyone in the ULA. I will work on continuing to promote the ULA and the lowriding community in a positive manner and image.
John Homie Styln 69 Impala - King of the Homies.. You can contact me at the following number 817-461-0378...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 13 2005, 12:02 PM~3805878
> *Let's show Jimmy some support in Sherman. Jimmy is one of the ones that is always supporting everything that is going on. He was there sunday at the Dallas Lowriders charity car show. This is sad but true there was carclubs that live in oakcliff and didn't show support, and you had clubs all the way from Ft. woth, plano, Garland, etc. Let's show Jimmy some support in Sherman.
> *



IM FROM OAK CLIFF , BUT COULDNT GET MY RIDE FIXED ON TIME FOR THE CHARITY SHOW ,I MESSED IT UP AT THE SAN ANTONIO SHOW , BUT WE DID GO BY AND TOOK SOME STUFF FOR THE VICTIMS OF THE HURRICANE , WE WILL BE AT THE SHOW SUPPORTING JIMMY ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ULA

The month of September:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE




----------



## Mr.Ortiz

:biggrin:


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 13 2005, 01:05 PM~3806359
> *I agree with you homie!!! And  Incognito is right also Jimmy supports everyone so my opinion is support those who sopport you. I'll be there.
> *


 We'l be there :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 14 2005, 11:48 AM~3813271
> *The month of September:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 13 2005, 06:47 PM~3809175
> *i dont get off till 2:00   but ill go out there when i get off
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Incognito+Sep 13 2005, 02:02 PM~3805878-->
> 
> 
> 
> Let's show Jimmy some support in Sherman. Jimmy is one of the ones that is always supporting everything that is going on. He was there sunday at the Dallas Lowriders charity car show. This is sad but true there was carclubs that live in oakcliff and didn't show support, and you had clubs all the way from Ft. woth, plano, Garland, etc. Let's show Jimmy some support in Sherman.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2005, 03:05 PM~3806359
> *I agree with you homie!!! And  Incognito is right also Jimmy supports everyone so my opinion is support those who sopport you. I'll be there.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2005, 08:20 PM~3808904
> *QUE ONDA DANNY , YOU STILL WORKING SATURDAY  , IF NOT I WILL HAVE THEM BUDWEISERS READY AT JIMMYS SHOW  !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2005, 08:47 PM~3809175
> *i dont get off till 2:00   but ill go out there when i get off
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Homie [email protected] 13 2005, 09:58 PM~3809867
> *ULA let's show Jimmy some love and get as many of us out there as possible..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2005, 11:01 PM~3810307
> *WE WILL BE AT THE SHOW SUPPORTING  JIMMY !  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lil joe_@Sep 14 2005, 06:48 PM~3815886
> *We'l be there :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I am talking about! I should be heading out there myself, but I need to talk to the other members to make sure.

Let me know where your leaving from and what time. Maybe I can tag along and not be by our lonesome :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

Dallas Lowriders will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Sep 14 2005, 11:15 PM~3818643
> *Thats what I am talking about!  I should be heading out there myself, but I need to talk to the other members to make sure.
> 
> Let me know where your leaving from and what time.  Maybe I can tag along and not be by our lonesome  :biggrin:
> *


im leaving from work in lewisville it might be out of youre way homie :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Sep 14 2005, 11:15 PM~3818643
> *Thats what I am talking about!  I should be heading out there myself, but I need to talk to the other members to make sure.
> 
> Let me know where your leaving from and what time.  Maybe I can tag along and not be by our lonesome  :biggrin:
> *


We leaving at 7am from Oak Cliff,and we gona meet another member at 7:30am at 635 and 75


----------



## Homie Styln

I'll be out there with Homie Styln and selling homies so bring some money I need the business. I'm supposed to get a shippment of homie this week so hopefully it will be here before Sat/Sun..


----------



## 214RIDERZ

:biggrin: :biggrin: JOES SATURDAY NIGHT :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Sep 16 2005, 06:17 AM~3826919
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: JOES SATURDAY NIGHT :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



uffin:


----------



## ULA

The month of September:


----------



## STATION X

:thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

JOE'S


----------



## josie_p




----------



## SHOELACES

so who is all going to Sherman 2moro?


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 15 2005, 07:15 PM~3823794
> *We leaving at 7am from Oak Cliff,and we gona meet another member at 7:30am at 635 and 75
> *


Cool, cool! I think three of us are going and we should be leaving the same time. I hope we can meet up in the morning and go deep, you know, to keep an eye for one another :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 15 2005, 05:15 PM~3823794
> *We leaving at 7am from Oak Cliff,and we gona meet another member at 7:30am at 635 and 75
> *


PROBABLY SEE YOU ON THE ROAD TOMMORROW , IM HEADING OUT ABOUT THE SAME TIME ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

JOES TOMMORROW NIGHT ANYONE GONNA ROLL OR WHAT KEEP THIS SPOT GOING MAN NOT MANY SPPOTS LEFT TO RELAX N KICK IT SHOW OF THE RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Hey, sorry for a poor showing for this weekends car shows, we just had to much going on to make it out in full force to either of them. John Homie Styln 69 Impala / DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## dannysnty

i feel bad for jimmy he had more trohphys than he had cars,there were more people last year.than this year.i wasnt able to take my car due to some wrong information.but went in my daily driver.we did not attend the estilo show because we did not think it would be fair to jimmy.that we would go to that one and not go to his.how was the estilo show?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

:twak:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 19 2005, 07:49 AM~3841843
> *i feel bad for jimmy he had more trohphys than he had cars,there were more people last year.than this year.i wasnt able to take my car due to some wrong information.but went in my daily driver.we did not attend the estilo show because we did not think it would be fair to jimmy.that we would go to that one and not go to his.how was the estilo show?
> *



YEAH I FEEL YOU HOMIE , I FELT BAD FOR JIMMY MYSELF NOT TOO MANY PEOPLE MADE IT OUT THERE , AND I WAS THINKING ABOUT ROLLING TO THE ESTILO SHOW BUT THAT SUN AND THEM BUDWEISERS KICKED MY ASS AT JIMMYS SHOW !


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 19 2005, 10:49 AM~3842912
> *YEAH I FEEL YOU HOMIE , I FELT BAD FOR JIMMY MYSELF NOT TO MANY PEOPLE MADE IT OUT THERE , AND I WAS THINKING ABOUT ROLLING TO THE ESTILO SHOW BUT THAT SUN AND THEM BUDWEISERS KICKED MY ASS AT JIMMYS SHOW !
> *




SUP dawgs. I told yall, 129 degres tempature and beer dont mix. I didn make estilo either.


----------



## snl47

For those who did not see these at Jimmy's show, I'll have them at the ULA meeting..


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 19 2005, 11:36 AM~3843303
> *SUP dawgs. I told yall, 129 degres tempature and beer dont mix. I didn make estilo either.
> *


i was wondering why you didnt drink out there man we were buzzing hard out there thanx for the beer tiny it made that long trip seem short :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

I bet yall were buzzing. More like pedo. Say we all need to go to the club!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 19 2005, 11:36 AM~3843303
> *SUP dawgs. I told yall, 129 degres tempature and beer dont mix. I didn make estilo either.
> *


WHATS UP ORTIZ , MAN THAT SUN WAS KICKING OUT THERE , I DIDNT GET TO DO SHIT THE REST OF THE WEEKEND !


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 19 2005, 12:03 PM~3843507
> *i was wondering why you didnt drink out there man we were buzzing hard out there thanx for the beer tiny it made that long trip seem short :biggrin:
> *



NO SHIT HUH, IT SEEM LIKE I GOT BACK A LOT FASTER THAN IT TOOK TO GET THERE ! :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 19 2005, 02:15 PM~3844341
> *NO SHIT HUH, IT SEEM LIKE I GOT BACK A LOT FASTER THAN IT TOOK TO GET THERE !  :biggrin:
> *


 Same here man,I was bouncing all over the frwy :biggrin: 
I made it to both car shows,but i was tired at the estilo show.I stay in the ac all day inside the church


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 19 2005, 09:11 PM~3846395
> *I made it to both car shows,but i was tired at the estilo show.I stay in the ac all day inside the church
> *


How funny! I tried to find every reason to go inside. I must have ate 10 times and used the rest room about 20 times! It was hot out there and I am dark enough!


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 19 2005, 12:14 PM~3843583
> *I bet yall were buzzing. More like pedo.  Say we all need to go to the club!!!!
> *


what club do you want to go to ?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

anywhere.


----------



## dannysnty

what kind of music do like ?me i like 2001 and new west,far west dmx ?wich one homie...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

If it rains this weekend , let's go. New west or dmx. I go to both. :barf:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 21 2005, 10:10 AM~3856978
> *If it rains this weekend , let's go. New west or dmx. I go to both. :barf:
> *


sounds good to me :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Which club sounds better? dmx or t-west?


----------



## VGP

BUY GAS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!

Per CNN 10 min ago they are closing the ports due to Rita!

Gas is expected to go up an avg of 2.00 to 4.00 dollars!


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 21 2005, 12:40 PM~3858036
> *Which club sounds better? dmx or t-west?
> *


dmx gets to packed i say t west


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Sep 21 2005, 12:56 PM~3858173
> *BUY GAS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Per CNN 10 min ago they are closing the ports due to Rita!
> 
> Gas is expected to go up an avg of 2.00 to 4.00 dollars!
> *


 :0 damm


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

IF ANYBODY NEEDS PARTS FOR THIER RIDES ,THIS WEEKEND AT THE BALLPARK IN ARLINGTON THEY ARE HAVING THIER BIG 3 DAY SWAPMEET IT STARTS TOMMORROW !


----------



## da Low Joes Guys

we filmed a interview last night here at lowjoes with telemundo. they are going to let me know when it will air. i will keep yal posted. they also expressed interest in going to the hoptober fest. i told them how great we all get along and how big it was last year. we need to make sure to have the same positive results this year. remember guys this stuff helps change the negative stereo types we have, and may help on opening the cruz scene.


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

> _Originally posted by da Low Joes Guys_@Sep 23 2005, 09:20 AM~3871405
> *we filmed a interview last night here at lowjoes with telemundo.  they are going to let me know when it will air. i will keep yal posted.  they also expressed interest in going to the hoptober fest.  i told them how great we all get along and how big it was last year.  we need to make sure to have the same positive results this year.  remember guys this stuff helps change the negative stereo types we have, and may help on opening the cruz scene.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER

> _Originally posted by da Low Joes Guys_@Sep 23 2005, 09:20 AM~3871405
> *we filmed a interview last night here at lowjoes with telemundo.  they are going to let me know when it will air. i will keep yal posted.  they also expressed interest in going to the hoptober fest.  i told them how great we all get along and how big it was last year.  we need to make sure to have the same positive results this year.  remember guys this stuff helps change the negative stereo types we have, and may help on opening the cruz scene.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by da Low Joes Guys_@Sep 23 2005, 09:20 AM~3871405
> *we filmed a interview last night here at lowjoes with telemundo.  they are going to let me know when it will air. i will keep yal posted.  they also expressed interest in going to the hoptober fest.  i told them how great we all get along and how big it was last year.  we need to make sure to have the same positive results this year.  remember guys this stuff helps change the negative stereo types we have, and may help on opening the cruz scene.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

:thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by da Low Joes Guys_@Sep 23 2005, 09:20 AM~3871405
> *we filmed a interview last night here at lowjoes with telemundo.  they are going to let me know when it will air. i will keep yal posted.  they also expressed interest in going to the hoptober fest.  i told them how great we all get along and how big it was last year.  we need to make sure to have the same positive results this year.  remember guys this stuff helps change the negative stereo types we have, and may help on opening the cruz scene.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

so how were the shows this weekend?


----------



## HEARTBREAKER

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 26 2005, 08:55 AM~3885744
> *so how were the shows this weekend?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## da Low Joes Guys

for all those i talked to the picnic this weekend has been postponed the germans were unable to come this week but will be in town later i will plan another picnic or event once i know for sure when they will be here.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by da Low Joes Guys_@Sep 26 2005, 11:30 AM~3886823
> *for all those i talked to the picnic this weekend has been postponed  the germans were unable to come this week but will be in town later i will plan another picnic or event once i know for sure when they will be here.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ULA

:0 

The next ULA meeting is Wednesday Oct. 5th
8:00pm at HWY CAFE 
Located at N.W. Hwy & Abrams
Anyone and everyone is invited to attend.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

I think you got the date wrong. I beleive it's next next wednesday.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 28 2005, 01:47 PM~3903473
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULA meeting is tonight Wednesday Sept. 28th
> 8:00pm at HWY CAFE
> Located at N.W. Hwy & Abrams
> Anyone and everyone is invited to attend.
> *



:dunno: ALREADY DAMN THAT WAS QUICK ! :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

:dunno:


----------



## Texas Massacre

We are haing a car wash in Fort Worth saturday if any of you have time come down http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=207105


----------



## dannysnty




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 29 2005, 07:53 AM~3908677
> *
> *



QUE ONDA DANNY , WHERES THEM BUDWEISERS SELECT ? :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

ANYONE GOING TO JOES TONGIHT OR NAH :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 1 2005, 12:28 PM~3923311
> *ANYONE GOING TO JOES TONGIHT OR NAH :biggrin:
> *


I THINK A FEW PEOPLE ARE GOING TO BE WATCHING ROY JONES GET HIS ASS WHOOPED AGAIN TONIGHT ! :dunno:


----------



## ULA

The next ULA meeting is Wednesday Oct. 5th
8:00pm at HWY CAFE 
Located at N.W. Hwy & Abrams
Anyone and everyone is invited to attend.


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 30 2005, 01:36 PM~3917709
> *QUE ONDA DANNY , WHERES THEM BUDWEISERS SELECT ?  :biggrin:
> *


ill have some ready for you at the ula meeting,its tony the tiger birthday im going to try to get him fucked up.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Is anyone taking a volleyball net to the picnic?


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 4 2005, 07:57 AM~3938523
> *Is anyone taking a volleyball net to the picnic?
> *


Picnic????


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 4 2005, 07:57 AM~3938523
> *Is anyone taking a volleyball net to the picnic?
> *


i think estilo is taking theirs?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Okay cool well I'll be taking mine just in case. And if anyone wants some come get some.ha


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Oct 4 2005, 08:04 AM~3938553
> *Picnic????
> *



The ULA picnic is October the 16th @ flagpole hill(sunday)


----------



## VGP

I also believe we will be taking some sports items out there.



> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 4 2005, 10:18 AM~3938606
> *Okay cool well I'll be taking mine just in case. And if anyone wants some come get some.ha
> *


Get ready for an ass whooping :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 4 2005, 08:20 AM~3938617
> *I also believe we will be taking some sports items out there.
> Get ready for an ass whooping :biggrin:
> *



Hell yea thats what im talking about, we need some motivation!!!!


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 4 2005, 08:18 AM~3938606
> *Okay cool well I'll be taking mine just in case. And if anyone wants some come get some.ha
> *


its on mr.ortiz but dont be like estilo they wait till everyones trashed and then want to play ...hahaha


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Na hell na my team is always ready sir. :buttkick:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 4 2005, 08:46 AM~3938751
> *Na hell na my team is always ready sir.  :buttkick:
> *


cool


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Oct 4 2005, 07:54 AM~3938511
> *ill have some ready for you at the ula meeting,its tony the tiger birthday im going to try to get him fucked up.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## da Low Joes Guys

everyone make sure to pick up a copy of the fort worth star-telegram they did a write up on lowriders and a preview for hoptoberfest. for more pics go to:

http://www.dfw.com/multimedia/dfw/news/arc...ider/index.html

looking good guys we need more of this pos publicity.


----------



## ULA




----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Oct 15 2005, 10:38 AM~4005459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHO'S GOIN'?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

SOMEBODY PLEASE INFORM ME ABOUT WHAT WAS DISCUSSED AT THE MEETING YESTERDAY , I COULDNT MAKE IT OUT THERE YESTERDAY !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

1)JOhn Chuck from Los Magnificos came up from Houston to let us know about the show they're doing down at Reliant Stadium. He also handed out registration forms and flyers. Dy AWOL was with him aswell. 

2)Discussed the incident about trash left at the last hop. And how the park was owed about $130.00 for that. A letter of apology was going to be sent to the park administrator.

3) THey also discussed upcoming local shows. One wich included the O'Reilly's show in Haltom ( i think). ALso a possible Valentines day dance in Febuary.

4) Homie Stylin' also informed several people of Hagerty Insurance....

That was pretty much it.


----------



## Committee Boyz

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 20 2005, 09:22 AM~4037055
> *1)JOhn Chuck from Los Magnificos came up from Houston to let us know about the show they're doing down at Reliant Stadium. He also handed out registration forms and flyers. Dy AWOL was with him aswell.
> 
> 2)Discussed the incident about trash left at the last hop. And how the park was owed about $130.00 for that. A letter of apology was going to be sent to the park administrator.
> 
> 3) THey also discussed upcoming local shows. One wich included the O'Reilly's show in Haltom ( i think). ALso a possible Valentines day dance in Febuary.
> 
> 4) Homie Stylin' also informed several people of Hagerty Insurance....
> 
> That was pretty much it.
> *



:thumbsup: yeah i would say that was about it.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I'd also like to personally thank everyone for the hospitality that was given to me yesterday. Everyone was real down to earth and laid back. 

John, here's the number of the old man that has acres filled with projects. Call him up and see if he still has the white 69'. That car was so clean inside and out, it was amazing he was letting the whole thing go $1,500. Last time i visited his yard, he also had a pair of 63's that he was selling for $2500 as a pair (4 door and 2 door).

DEWEY'S CLASSIC CARS.....his name is Dewey Hargrove.
972-843-2329 Work
214-957-6471 cell
5476 Bus Hwy 78
Copeville, TX 75121


----------



## BalleronaBudget

I hate that I missed it, but we have to ensure that in the future we stress the importance of leaving the park the way we found it.

I will make sure that for our next event, I stress it.... as well as a couple other issues.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Oct 20 2005, 08:36 AM~4037110
> *I hate that I missed it, but we have to ensure that in the future we stress the importance of leaving the park the way we found it.
> 
> I will make sure that for our next event, I stress it.... as well as a couple other issues.
> *



TOTALLY AGREE, WE CAN'T DISRESPECT THE FEW THAT WELCOME US. WE ALREADY HAVE TWO STRIKES AGINEST US. LET'S KEEP IT CLEAN.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

UPDATE: I called the Ol' Man with the yard that i posted above. Unfortunately the 69' and 63's have been sold. He currently doesn't have any impalas but i gave him my number in case he happens to get ahold of any.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 20 2005, 07:22 AM~4037055
> *1)JOhn Chuck from Los Magnificos came up from Houston to let us know about the show they're doing down at Reliant Stadium. He also handed out registration forms and flyers. Dy AWOL was with him aswell.
> 
> 2)Discussed the incident about trash left at the last hop. And how the park was owed about $130.00 for that. A letter of apology was going to be sent to the park administrator.
> 
> 3) THey also discussed upcoming local shows. One wich included the O'Reilly's show in Haltom ( i think). ALso a possible Valentines day dance in Febuary.
> 
> 4) Homie Stylin' also informed several people of Hagerty Insurance....
> 
> That was pretty much it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

THAT SUX THAT THE ULA HAS TO TAKE THE DOWN FALL ON THE PARK JUST BECAUSE OF A CLUB THAT DOES NOT HAVE TO DO ANYTHING WITH THE ULA....WE PAY FOR THEIR IGNORANCE...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Yea that's true dawg but on the same track, no one is gonna say anything about it. At the meeting everbody was saying this and that but no one is gonna say anything.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Yeah i noticed that last night. No one said much about it/them, other than they didn't belong to ULA.


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 20 2005, 02:54 PM~4040452
> *Yea that's true dawg but on the same track, no one is gonna say anything about it.  At the meeting everbody was saying this and that but no one is gonna say anything.
> *


true me personaly i dont want no drama but im sure the word will get around....


----------



## Homie Styln

I can't say for sure what area of the park was left dirty but with that being said, we as the ULA put our name out there. There were also a lot of non-members people other then just a few car clubs. As a group we have to take the responsibility to clean the whole park ourselves. We collectively did not do that. Next time we'll have to get volunteers from each club, shop, solo group to put together clean up crews to go through thew whole park and ensure it gets cleaned. These our just my thoughts so feel free to disagree....


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 20 2005, 06:15 PM~4041746
> * I can't say for sure what area of the park was left dirty but with that being said, we as the ULA put our name out there. There were also a lot of non-members people other then just a few car clubs. As a group we have to take the responsibility to clean the whole park ourselves. We collectively did not do that. Next time we'll have to get volunteers from each club, shop, solo group to put together clean up crews to go through thew whole park and ensure it gets cleaned. These our just my thoughts so feel free to disagree....
> *


im sorry john i dont think thats right we dont have a probelm helping to clean up if they are cleaning up with their club or solo riders.we will help any one with no fit but to clean up just because their to lazy to do it or because they know they wont take a down fall and decide just to leave it and go to me is not right.if we do that what makes you think they wont do it next time .......my opinion dont mean to start no problems you know how rumors start he said she said.......what does any one think?


----------



## geovela86

I don't think we have to clean up after everyone. Each club or indivual person knows to clean up after themselves. We should not have to baby sit anyone just take care of our own area. 


George V. 
Phaylanx C.C.


----------



## Homie Styln

I agree but in the case of where people don't then who will??? You know we get just John-Q public out there how do we get them to clean up. I'm just sggesting that we have a plan for a situation where people leave and leave their mess beuhind. It's gotta be picked up and if no one from the ULA is going to do it then we end in the shape were in. But on that note we DO NEED TO MAKE THE PEOPLE WHO LEFT ALL THIER SHIT OUT AWARE OF WHAT THEY DID........ :uh:


----------



## geovela86

Well we have to let them know what needs to be done. And if they are not part of the ULA then they should not get the benefits that we as the U.L.A gets. So we need let them know we are not going to allow it next time. 



George V. 
Phaylanx C.C.


----------



## Homie Styln

That's cool pm me and let me know who it was and I'll call them and let them know..


----------



## TOP DOG '64

When we (majestix) host our picnic's we ask all car clubs to help clean-up throughout the day. But on top of that we hire a landscape crew to come out and begin cleaning-up right before the event is over and after everyone is gone.
*total $150.00

I usually go back on Monday to check on the park and so far no problems.
It's worth $150.00

uffin:


----------



## Committee Boyz

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 21 2005, 07:01 AM~4043988
> *When we (majestix) host our picnic's we ask all car clubs to help clean-up throughout the day. But on top of that we hire a landscape crew to come out and begin cleaning-up right before the event is over and after everyone is gone.
> *total $150.00
> 
> I usually go back on Monday to check on the park and so far no propblems.
> It's worth $150.00
> 
> uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that $150 sounds a hell of alot better than $335.60


----------



## BalleronaBudget

> _Originally posted by Committee Boyz_@Oct 21 2005, 08:24 AM~4044201
> *that $150 sounds a hell of alot better than $335.60
> *



Hell Yeah!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Committee Boyz_@Oct 21 2005, 06:24 AM~4044201
> *that $150 sounds a hell of alot better than $335.60
> *



MAN THAT IS STEEP , THE U.L.A. SHOULD GET THE PEOPLE RESPONSIBLE FOR THIS 2 PAY THE DIFFERENCE !


----------



## birdyluv101

SO WHO WAS IT ?


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Oct 21 2005, 10:22 AM~4045478
> *MAN THAT IS STEEP , THE U.L.A. SHOULD GET THE PEOPLE RESPONSIBLE FOR THIS 2 PAY THE DIFFERENCE !
> *


 I agree, they should pay for that.


----------



## ULA

THIS WEEKEND:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Oct 26 2005, 06:52 AM~4073537
> *THIS WEEKEND:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DALLAS LOWRIDERS FREAK FEST - FRIDAY OCT 28 8pm-1:30am See the thread for map or call 817-461-0371 for more information


----------



## birdyluv101

:uh:


> _Originally posted by birdyluv101_@Oct 21 2005, 01:06 PM~4046240
> *SO WHO WAS IT ?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by birdyluv101_@Oct 29 2005, 01:46 AM~4093318
> *:uh:
> :dunno:
> *


i belive it was getto dreams if im not mistaken......


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

CONGRATS. GOING OUT TO JORGE LOPEZ FROM "ESTILO" C.C. HIS MONTE CAME OUT ON THE NEW STREET CUSTOMS MAG ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Committee Boyz

Anyone from the ULA hitting the show this weekend in H-Town...? and taking any cars?


----------



## ULA

The next ULA meeting is this Wednesday Nov. 2nd.
8:00pm at HWY CAFE 
Located at N.W. Hwy & Abrams
Anyone and everyone is invited to attend.


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Committee Boyz_@Nov 1 2005, 09:30 AM~4113093
> *Anyone from the ULA hitting the show this weekend in H-Town...? and taking any cars?
> *


we wont be able to make it,we were thinking of going to joes...


----------



## Houston Lowrider

* ATTENTION!!!!!!!!

ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS AND INDIVIDUALS ARE WELCOME TO ATTEND

THE "HOUSTON LOWRIDER GATHERING BBQ".

SUNDAY, NOV. 6 @ ROSELAND PARK IN BAYTOWN, TEXAS. 11 AM - ?

COME ENJOY A 5 WORLD RECORD CHAMPION HOP EXIBITION

/CLUB TUG-OF-WAR/SOFTBALL/GAMES AND MORE... 

FOR MORE INFO CONTACT: 281.793.3972, 713.478.3886, 713.880.3119, 281.296.7659, 832.563.2077, 832.816.3793, 713.545.8999*


----------



## HEARTBREAKER

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Oct 30 2005, 08:43 PM~4102848
> *CONGRATS. GOING OUT TO JORGE LOPEZ FROM "ESTILO" C.C. HIS MONTE CAME OUT ON THE NEW STREET CUSTOMS MAG !  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: looking good


----------



## Committee Boyz

What happen at the ULA meeting last night.. missed it....


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Committee Boyz_@Nov 3 2005, 07:23 AM~4127114
> *What happen at the ULA meeting last night.. missed it....
> *


DAMN BRO, I MISSED ANOTHER ONE ALSO SOMEBODY KEEP US UP TO DATE PLEASE !


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Yea me too!! So did anybody go last night?


----------



## Mr. A

I went ...........but was distracted by the mavs game.


----------



## BalleronaBudget

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 3 2005, 02:32 PM~4128753
> *I went ...........but was distracted by the mavs game.
> *



Damn Bro.....Where have you been.......


----------



## Committee Boyz

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 3 2005, 02:32 PM~4128753
> *I went ...........but was distracted by the mavs game.
> *


Tony sup u hittig H-town or what?


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Nov 3 2005, 02:36 PM~4129207
> *Damn Bro.....Where have you been.......
> *


WORKING :uh: I have a 9 to 5 & started my own business also. I dont have time to do anything anymore.


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Committee Boyz_@Nov 3 2005, 03:24 PM~4129595
> *Tony sup u hittig H-town or what?
> *


I really wanted to but something came up at the last min.


----------



## BalleronaBudget

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 3 2005, 05:10 PM~4129923
> *WORKING  :uh:  I have a 9 to 5 & started my own business also. I dont have time to do anything anymore.
> *



What you got going? Business wise?


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Nov 3 2005, 04:14 PM~4129970
> *What you got going? Business wise?
> *


I started a repo company.


----------



## Committee Boyz

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 3 2005, 05:23 PM~4130046
> *I started a repo company.
> *



Repo Company?-- already..u hiring.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Committee Boyz_@Nov 3 2005, 05:05 PM~4130487
> *Repo Company?-- already..u hiring.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  PM SENT.


----------



## Houston Lowrider

* ATTENTION!!!!!!!!

ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS AND INDIVIDUALS ARE WELCOME TO ATTEND

THE FREE "HOUSTON LOWRIDER GATHERING BBQ".

SUNDAY, NOV. 6 @ ROSELAND PARK IN BAYTOWN, TEXAS. 11 AM - ?

COME ENJOY........

5 WORLD RECORD HOP EXHIBITION/

CLUB TUG-OF-WAR/SOFTBALL/GAMES AND MORE...

OVER 12 CLUBS ATTENDING! 

*


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 3 2005, 03:23 PM~4130046
> *I started a repo company.
> *


THATS TIGHT DAWG IS IT STILL CRAZY OUT THERE WHEN YOU GET THE CARS :machinegun: YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.... :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Committee Boyz_@Nov 3 2005, 07:23 AM~4127114
> *What happen at the ULA meeting last night.. missed it....
> *


well i know some of yal did not feel like helping tha santa cops...we voted on it and we all came to an agreement to help them again this year.this time at hooters hopefuly.the date is dec.4 and theres a car club from funky town who will be helping the toys for tots in funcky townon the 11th the next sunday after we do the ula toy drive..they will have more info on it.and talked about the show in h town.the dude that shoot the video at the picnic will be at joes talking some more pictures of cars and hopping any were after 10opm....freddy from getto dreams was there and took responsibilty for what happen he said there area was clean the area that was dirty was were the dj was.i give him big probs for showing up and taking the responsibility.....i think that was it i was kind of buzzing .... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Nov 3 2005, 05:05 PM~4130862
> *well i know some of yal did not feel like helping tha santa cops...we voted on it and we all came to an agreement to help them again this year.this time at hooters hopefuly.the date is dec.4 and theres a car club from funky town who will be helping the toys for tots in funcky townon the 11th the next sunday after we do the ula toy drive..they will have more info on it.and talked about the show in h town.the dude that shoot the video at the picnic  will be at joes talking some more pictures of cars and hopping any were after 10opm....freddy from getto dreams was there and took responsibilty for what happen he said there area was clean the area that was dirty was were the dj was.i give him big probs for showing up and taking the responsibility.....i think that was it i was kind of buzzing .... :biggrin:
> *



Thats cool. So what is everyone going to Joes this weekend or what?


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 4 2005, 07:03 AM~4135116
> *Thats cool.  So what is everyone going to Joes this weekend or what?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

:thumbsup:


----------



## ULA

THIS SATURDAY NIGHT THE ULA WILL BE SHOOTING MORE VIDEO TO ADD TO THE HOPTOBERFEST FOOTAGE.

PLACE: JOES BURGERS
WHEN: SATURDAY NOV. 5TH.
TIME: 10:00PM
STREET KING CONTEST: 11:00PM (ULA BELT IS UP FOR GRABS!)

TIME TO REPRESENT!!!!!


----------



## ULA

:cheesy:


----------



## ULA

*THIS SATURDAY NIGHT THE ULA WILL BE SHOOTING MORE VIDEO TO ADD TO THE HOPTOBERFEST FOOTAGE.

PLACE: JOES BURGERS
WHEN: SATURDAY NOV. 5TH.
TIME: 10:00PM
STREET KING CONTEST: 11:00PM (ULA BELT IS UP FOR GRABS!)

TIME TO REPRESENT!!!!!*


----------



## Committee Boyz

awwwww man that sucks!!!.. :angry: :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Nov 3 2005, 06:05 PM~4130862
> *well i know some of yal did not feel like helping tha santa cops...we voted on it and we all came to an agreement to help them again this year.this time at hooters hopefuly.the date is dec.4 and theres a car club from funky town who will be helping the toys for tots in funcky townon the 11th the next sunday after we do the ula toy drive..they will have more info on it.and talked about the show in h town.the dude that shoot the video at the picnic  will be at joes talking some more pictures of cars and hopping any were after 10opm....freddy from getto dreams was there and took responsibilty for what happen he said there area was clean the area that was dirty was were the dj was.i give him big probs for showing up and taking the responsibility.....i think that was it i was kind of buzzing .... :biggrin:
> *


This pretty much covers what went on. Also Freddy Ghetto Dreams gave $50 toward the clean up cost, so it's all good, I think it showed a lot of class for Freddy and some of his members to come to the meeting and give there side of what happened.. We also went over Odessa, those who are going need to get the reg forms filled out and sent in. If you need one give me a call. John 817-368-1648.. Everyone who's not going out of town the Houston or hunting, yes hunting seems like there's quite a few hunters in the lowriding community, there's another side that people don't see of lowriding. Also give big prop's to all those lowriders who are serving in the Armed forces. Leonard president of Techniques was in Dec issue of LRM, he is in Iraq and will be home on leave this month. I think Techniques is planning something for him and I know his birthday will be during the time he is here so let's welcome him back for the short time that he's here... John - Homie Styln


----------



## Homie Styln

:0 Those not going out of town go to Joe's on Sat night. The Knightz CC is paying to have this guy come finish shooting the video to send to Truccia.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Class yea right/ but Ill see yall at Joes!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

:thumbsup:


----------



## kaos22




----------



## Homie Styln

:biggrin: DALLAS LOWRIDERS took the 63 Tomb Raider and the the purple Caddy to Houston to hop.. 63 1st place / Caddy 2nd place. Dallas Lowriders representing D-town in a big way..


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 6 2005, 04:17 PM~4150302
> *:biggrin: DALLAS LOWRIDERS took the 63 Tomb Raider and the the purple Caddy to Houston to hop.. 63 1st place / Caddy 2nd place. Dallas Lowriders representing D-town in a big way..
> *


:thumbsup: CONGRATS! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija

Those were 2 great looking hoppers Dallas Lowriders brought...I wanted to thank the Dallas ULA for coming down and supporting the show...we really appreciate it.

As for Dallas, we are looking at March 19th (we are just trying to finalize the deal). It would be at a larger venue and we are trying to finalize some details that would have the concert completely seperated from the cars! I think it will be very much to the car entrants liking. I'll keep you guys posted and hit you up at a ULA meeting soon!


----------



## Str8Game

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 8 2005, 01:02 AM~4160643
> *Those were 2 great looking hoppers Dallas Lowriders brought...I wanted to thank the Dallas ULA for coming down and supporting the show...we really appreciate it.
> 
> As for Dallas, we are looking at March 19th (we are just trying to finalize the deal).  It would be at a larger venue and we are trying to finalize some details that would have the concert completely seperated from the cars!  I think it will be very much to the car entrants liking.  I'll keep you guys posted and hit you up at a ULA meeting soon!
> *


Looks like you will be the prime promoter for 2006. Good luck with coordination of events and staff. :biggrin:


----------



## Committee Boyz

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 6 2005, 06:17 PM~4150302
> *:biggrin: DALLAS LOWRIDERS took the 63 Tomb Raider and the the purple Caddy to Houston to hop.. 63 1st place / Caddy 2nd place. Dallas Lowriders representing D-town in a big way..
> *


Committe Boyz also brought back two 1st places. and Congrads to the other fellow ULA members that won as well..... Joe, Eric, Jorge and who ever else i missed....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

DOES ANYONE HAVE PIC FROM JOE'S SATURDAY NIGHT?

I FORGOT MY CAMERA.


----------



## AZTEKA 68

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 8 2005, 10:56 AM~4162737
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE PIC FROM JOE'S SATURDAY NIGHT?
> 
> I FORGOT MY CAMERA.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=800&p=4169769&


----------



## Committee Boyz

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Take a look at Big A.... like the 4th pic down....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=216519&st=140


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

so when is JOE'S going to be on agian?


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by Committee Boyz_@Nov 9 2005, 06:18 AM~4169840
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Take a look at Big A.... like the 4th pic down....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=216519&st=140
> *


damn :roflmao: :roflmao: she really wanted to win


----------



## SixFoSS

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Nov 9 2005, 09:41 AM~4169911
> *damn :roflmao:  :roflmao: she really wanted to win
> *



New definition of "Drop it Like Its Hot!!"

:biggrin:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 9 2005, 06:43 AM~4169912
> *New definition of "Drop it Like Its Hot!!"
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Committee Boyz_@Nov 8 2005, 07:49 AM~4161697
> *Committe Boyz also brought back two 1st places. and Congrads to the other fellow ULA members that won as well..... Joe, Eric, Jorge and who ever else i missed....
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



CONGRATS. " JU " , AND ALSO TO THE REST OF THE U.L.A. MEMBERS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

for those that want to put in their two cents...please click on link, looks like there is some hatred goin on about the Dallas shows

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&#entry4176641


----------



## Committee Boyz

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Nov 9 2005, 07:50 PM~4174467
> *CONGRATS. " JU " , AND ALSO TO THE REST OF THE U.L.A. MEMBERS !  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro, we had a BLAST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Committee Boyz_@Nov 9 2005, 08:18 AM~4169840
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Take a look at Big A.... like the 4th pic down....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=216519&st=140
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 10 2005, 10:09 AM~4177495
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln

This is John Homie Styln - ULA Spokes Person. We will bring this up at the next meeting. I had heard this may happen. My personal opinion is not to attend any LRM shows this year if there not coming to Dallas area but I can't speak for the whole ULA. We will need to discuss this as a group. As I've always said there is power in unity. This is why we need all the riders in the DFW area to become active members in the ULA. DFW area as a whole controls quite a few of the best lowriders club and cars in the state. This is not to take away anything from H-Town, SA, ELP or any other place I'm just stating a fact. I will also bring this up to my own car club DALLAS LOWRIDERS...
Also with adversity comes opportunity. Jon Chuck came out here and threw a pretty good show last year and is coming back, may be he can do 2 shows or Mike from GamePoint. May be if we send a loud enough message LRM will hear us. LRM are you listening????

John Homie Styln 69 Impala / King of the Homies

FYI - anyone notice the car in LRM 69 Impala on supremes? You know they told me the reason my car doesn't place in there shows is because
of my wheels, funny Jesse James builds a car puts it on supremes and it makes full lay out, go figure.. Well I'm just Homie Styln everyday rider
not a show car builder. Just my thoughts!!!...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 10 2005, 03:01 PM~4180101
> *This is John Homie Styln - ULA Spokes Person. We will bring this up at the next meeting. I had heard this may happen. My personal opinion is not to attend any LRM shows this year if there not coming to Dallas area but I can't speak for the whole ULA. We will need to discuss this as a group.  As I've always said there is power in unity. This is why we need all the riders in the DFW area to become active members in the ULA. DFW area as a  whole controls quite a few of the best lowriders club and cars in the state. This is not to take away anything from H-Town, SA, ELP or any other place I'm just stating a fact.  I will also bring this up to my own car club DALLAS LOWRIDERS...
> Also with adversity comes opportunity. Jon Chuck came out here and threw a pretty good show last year and is coming back, may be he can do 2 shows or Mike from GamePoint. May be if we send a loud enough message LRM will hear us. LRM are you listening????
> 
> John Homie Styln 69 Impala / King of the Homies
> 
> FYI - anyone notice the car in LRM 69 Impala on supremes? You know they told me the reason my car doesn't place in there shows is because
> of my wheels, funny Jesse James builds a car puts it on supremes and it makes full lay out, go figure.. Well I'm just Homie Styln everyday rider
> not a show car builder. Just my thoughts!!!...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

[SIZE=14]Whats's going on this weekend?[/SIZE]


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 11 2005, 11:18 AM~4185290
> *Whats's going on this weekend?
> *


The same thing we do every weekend...try to take over the world...Muhahaha!!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Nov 11 2005, 09:43 AM~4185427
> *The same thing we do every weekend...try to take over the world...Muhahaha!!!
> 
> 
> *


<span style=\'colorrange\'>Okay PINKY . Let me know and Ill be there.</span>


----------



## YoBro

*It's the local radio station that threw the show last year. Mr. Jon Chuc just did entries and judged. Maybe you all can approach the stations the same way. Just inform them the situatins and maybe they'll consider one of your clubs as the host. Keep the money makers in your home town. Good Luck!*


----------



## Str8Game

That show was SOLD OUT!!! People still trying to get in even after they were turned away. Keep the promoters here in Texas and let them get paid. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Like my Homie from Rollerz said, keep the promoter and money here. As long as the promotors are on the up & up and do what say and say what they do, the ULA is behind them. It's when they don't do what they say that it becomes an issue. Were all in the game together. All the ULA wants is for the promotors to respect the riders and not just the ULA memebrs but all the people who come to the shows, honor the commitments they make. We don't want people to come from out of town and get messed over by promotors either. If the ULA goes to a show or supports a show in our town, we want all who come to get the same respect and to get what ever they have coming to them if they win..


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

I got 90% verticle door kit for a caprice or impala brand new in the box if anyone is interested.800 cash


----------



## ULA

The next ULA meeting is this Wednesday Nov. 16th.
8:00pm at HWY CAFE 
Located at N.W. Hwy & Abrams
Anyone and everyone is invited to attend.


----------



## Homie Styln

ATT: ALL ULA MEMBERS PLEASE TRY AND ATTEND TOMORROWS MEETING.
Need to cover Odessa - Toy Drive - X-Mas Party - LRM Issue. So be there or be []..


----------



## AZTEKA 68




----------



## ULA

ULA CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE 2005
DATE: Sunday Dec 4th 
TIME: 11am-3pm
PLACE: Dave & Busters (75 & Walnut Hill) 
TO BENEFIT: Santa Cops
COVERAGE BY: Spokes & Juice Magazine

Dave and Busters (75 & Walnut Hill)
DALLAS, TEXAS


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Nov 16 2005, 01:30 PM~4217377
> *ULA CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE 2005
> DATE:  Sunday Dec 4th
> TIME:  11am-3pm
> PLACE:  Dave & Busters (75 & Walnut Hill)
> TO BENEFIT:  Santa Cops
> COVERAGE BY: Spokes & Juice Magazine
> 
> Dave and Busters (75 & Walnut Hill)
> DALLAS, TEXAS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper

*2006 Bumper 2 Bumper Carshow & Concert

Coming to a city near you! *


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Nov 16 2005, 01:30 PM~4217377
> *ULA CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE 2005
> DATE:  Sunday Dec 4th
> TIME:  11am-3pm
> PLACE:  Dave & Busters (75 & Walnut Hill)
> TO BENEFIT:  Santa Cops
> COVERAGE BY: Spokes & Juice Magazine
> 
> Dave and Busters (75 & Walnut Hill)
> DALLAS, TEXAS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BalleronaBudget

Anybody have the highlights of last nights ULA meeting for those of us that couldn't make it?

:biggrin:


----------



## ULA

ULA CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE 2005
DATE: Sunday Dec 4th 
TIME: 11am-3pm
PLACE: Dave & Busters (75 & Walnut Hill) 
TO BENEFIT: Santa Cops
COVERAGE BY: Spokes & Juice Magazine

Dave and Busters (75 & Walnut Hill)
DALLAS, TEXAS


----------



## snl47

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Nov 17 2005, 08:15 AM~4223179
> *ULA CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE 2005
> DATE:  Sunday Dec 4th
> TIME:  11am-3pm
> PLACE:  Dave & Busters (75 & Walnut Hill)
> TO BENEFIT:  Santa Cops
> COVERAGE BY: Spokes & Juice Magazine
> 
> Dave and Busters (75 & Walnut Hill)
> DALLAS, TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## quazar

THANKS FOR PUTTING ME ON THE FLYER WITH SANTA. LETS HAVE A GOOD TOY DRIVE. THE MORE REPRESETATION THE BETTER.LET EVERYONE KNOW ABOUT IT SO WE CAN MAKE A DIFFERNCE.GOOD LUCK ON THE TRIP TO EVERYONE GOING TO ODESSA,SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## dannysnty

all you guys going to odessa good luck and drive careful........


----------



## Incognito

Any body else going to Odessa for the car show......??
We will be leaving Friday night If anyone wants to follow us outthere. 
We will leave from Joe's JB Kustom shop II out in Duncanville.


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Nov 17 2005, 07:15 AM~4223179
> *ULA CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE 2005
> DATE:  Sunday Dec 4th
> TIME:  11am-3pm
> PLACE:  Dave & Busters (75 & Walnut Hill)
> TO BENEFIT:  Santa Cops
> COVERAGE BY: Spokes & Juice Magazine
> 
> Dave and Busters (75 & Walnut Hill)
> DALLAS, TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE WILL BE THERE.... TECHNIQUES !!!


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Nov 17 2005, 10:20 AM~4224215
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WE WILL BE THERE, DALLAS LOWRIDERS :thumbsup:


----------



## Incognito

Congratulations to all that placed at the Oddessa car show this weekend.
The ULA was representing... here is a few pics.


----------



## Incognito

Congratulations to all that placed at the Oddessa car show this weekend. and to all that made it out there.
The ULA was representing... here is a few pics. hope everybody made home safe, we did.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Nov 21 2005, 01:48 PM~4249604
> *Congratulations to all that placed at the Oddessa car show this weekend.
> The ULA was representing... here is a few pics.
> *



CONGRATS. GOING OUT TO EVERYBODY THAT SHOWED UP TO ODESSA FROM THE U.L.A. , HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR WE WILL BE OUT THERE WITH EVERYBODY ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Hey ULA, Leonard Pres from Techniques is here on leave from Iraq and is going back to Iraq next week. This is his last weekend until his tour ends sometime next year. 
They are giving Leonard a party in Arlington this Friday(starts 8/8:30pm) at Mahattens nite club right off the 360 fwy and Lamar in Arlington also close to Six Flag off the I-30. Let's show Leonard some love and give him a big send off.. Also pray he returns home to his family safe.. John Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## dannysnty

congrats to every one that went to odessa im glad yal made it back safe....


----------



## Incognito

Here is more pics from Oddessa


----------



## Incognito

more


----------



## HEARTBREAKER

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Nov 22 2005, 07:05 PM~4258966
> *more
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Nov 22 2005, 07:05 PM~4258966
> *more
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE




----------



## ULA

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 22 2005, 09:58 AM~4254598
> *Hey ULA, Leonard Pres from Techniques is here on leave from Iraq and is going back to Iraq next week. This is his last weekend until his tour ends sometime next year.
> They are giving Leonard a party in Arlington this Friday(starts 8/8:30pm) at Mahattens nite club right off the 360 fwy and Lamar in Arlington also close to Six Flag off the I-30. Let's show Leonard some love and give him a big send off.. Also pray he returns home to his family safe.. John Homie Styln 69 Impala
> *


www.manhattansarlington.com</a>


----------



## quazar

WUZ UP INCOGNITO. PICTURES LOOK GOOD .WHERE IS THE ONE OF THE ROLLOVER ON THE FLOOR.WOULD LIKE TO CHECK IT OUT. POST UP MORE PICS WHEN YOU CAN.


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Nov 23 2005, 01:31 PM~4264202
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~HAPPY THANKSGIVING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *



ALREADY HOMIE , TIME TO TEAR UP SOME TURKEY AND WATCH THE COWBOYS WHOOP SOME ASS !


----------



## Str8Game

To all the ULA











































HAPPY THANKSGIVING :biggrin:


----------



## kaos22

happy thanx giving to everybody in the dtown and forthworth area!!! uffin:


----------



## dannysnty

happy thanksgiving from Jokerz.....cowboys all the way


----------



## Homie Styln

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC...
Hope everyone can make it out to Leonards birthday party tomorrow.
He's going back to Iraq next week... See above posting for location


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE UCE FAILY FORM OUR BLVD ACES FAMILY


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN

Cowboys!!! HA! HA! How about them sorry ass COWBOYS!!!!


----------



## Incognito

Say Puto let me tell you something, THE DALLAS COWBOYS WILL BE IN THE PLAYOFFS......If It wasn't for the FKN Kicker missing that 33 yard field goal we would of been 8-3 instead we are 7-4 and still gong to the PLAYOFFS (PUTO)
Hava a nice day guey.............


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

*COWBOYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS SUPER BOWL BOUND ! * :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

that kicker needs to be traded


----------



## Mr. White

ULA :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

WHO'S ROLLING TO JOE'S TONITE ? :dunno:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

JOESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

I HOPE THAT JOE'S HAS A GOOD TURN OUT TONIGHT!!!





FOR A CHANGE


----------



## 214RIDERZ

YEA IT BE NICE BUT I BET NOT ALOT OF PEOPLE GONNA COME OUT THEY SCARED :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE ABOUT 10 PM ! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

I'LL BE COMING FROM THA 'VILLE :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

I'll be there!


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 26 2005, 05:27 PM~4280900
> *YEA IT BE NICE BUT I BET NOT ALOT OF PEOPLE GONNA COME OUT THEY SCARED  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Nov 26 2005, 07:49 PM~4281082
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ARE YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: BECAUSE YOU KNOW IT'S TRUE? 

WILL YOU AND MR. A BE GRACING US WITH YOUR PRESENCE TONIGHT?


----------



## Homie Styln

ULA Christmas diiner at Frijolies 12-17 (Sat). Come to the next ULA meeting for details and to pay, $11 per person, this includes a soft drink. There is a full bar and there will be dancing.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

ULA meeting this Wednesday----Nov. 30 See everyone there


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 26 2005, 06:14 PM~4281274
> *ARE YOU :roflmao:  :roflmao: BECAUSE YOU KNOW IT'S TRUE?
> 
> WILL YOU AND MR. A BE GRACING US WITH YOUR PRESENCE TONIGHT?
> *



Friday was his b-day and we drank till 5 a.m on my block & I still got up at 8a.m to go to work..

so Sat night I had plans to go to THE NEW WEST with my sis from San Anto 

but instead we just chilled at home watching movies


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

WUUUZZZZ UUPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

G's FINEST. What's the deal VGP?


----------



## VGP

Whats the deal? You like disappeared?!?!?. I thought I was going to see you on Lost or Americas most wanted! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

That's what people always say but I am never ever never ever going anywhere!!!!! Yeeeaaa!!!


----------



## Incognito

SAY DOG WHERE IS THAT BOOK YOU HAD FOR LUXURY SPORTS.... INCOGNITO NEEDS SOME CHROME MOLDINGS.... WHAT'S UP WITH IT..HIT ME UP.


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 28 2005, 05:15 PM~4290837
> *ULA Christmas diiner at Frijolies 12-17 (Sat). Come to the next ULA meeting for details and to pay, $11 per person, this includes a soft drink. There is a full bar and there will be dancing.
> *


Since when did we vote on Frijoles? I remember that we were going to meet on this Wed,


----------



## Homie Styln

We did talk about, the hi-way cafe was too small...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Nov 29 2005, 05:26 PM~4301392
> *SAY DOG WHERE IS THAT BOOK YOU HAD FOR LUXURY SPORTS.... INCOGNITO NEEDS SOME CHROME MOLDINGS.... WHAT'S UP WITH IT..HIT ME UP.
> *


Im going to take it to the meeting tonight sir.


----------



## ULA

http://www.daveandbusters.com</a>


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

We spoke of it at the last meeting but there was no final say in it. John was going to check and get back with the ULA


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

I SHOULD BE THERE TONIGHT.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

TOY DRIVE


----------



## da Low Joes Guys

who do we pay for the xmas party? is john da collection man? when is the next meeting?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Yes John is the dude, hey John can pay the day of the dinner?


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

Next meeting is Dec 14 also that will be the last meeting for the year. ULA meeting will start back Jan 11, 2006


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 28 2005, 10:15 AM~4290837
> *ULA Christmas diiner at Frijolies 12-17 (Sat). Come to the next ULA meeting for details and to pay, $11 per person, this includes a soft drink. There is a full bar and there will be dancing.
> *


is this going to be a sure thing,is this all you can eat? is this going to be the only spot or club after the dinner? :dunno:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

This is a sure thing and no it's not an all you can eat. According to John it's Enchiladas and Fajitas along with the sides (rice, beans and salad) includes a soft drink. No one said anything about going or doing anything after the dinner. There's a dance floor along with a full bar there.


----------



## da Low Joes Guys

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz+Dec 1 2005, 09:25 AM~4313156-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yes John is the dude,  hey John can pay the day of the dinner?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 1 2005, 10:35 AM~4313482
> *Next meeting is Dec 14 also that will be the last meeting for the year. ULA meeting will start back Jan 11, 2006
> *


thanks for the info we will see yall there

freddy


----------



## Homie Styln

Ok here's the scoop. It's a buffet so I guess it's all you can eat. Fajitas & encho's plus rice and beans, includes soft drink. There is a bar there. They have a dance floor and Sat is salsa night. You can pay at the door but I'd like to drop off as much up front money as possible. I'll give everyone who pays upfront a ticket.
What I do need is a good head count so please let me know if you are palnning on coming for sure. Since Greg at Frijolies gave us good deal on the price let's not leave him stranded by not showing up with as many as we say will be coming.
Price $11 per person Sat Dec 17th - Haven't set the time yet but I'm thinking after 7:30 pm.. give me some feed back on the time

John Homie Styln


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

BLVD ACES showed full support to the ULA TOY DRIVE we had a great time a little cold but it was good.


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

lowhype.com is adding pics from the toy drive


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

MAJESTIX had a killer lineup


----------



## J-KAT

who is incharge of ULA ? who can I speak with to get some info on what ULA is about ?


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Dec 4 2005, 08:43 PM~4336224
> *who is incharge of ULA ? who can I speak with to get some info on what ULA is about ?
> *


John, King of the Homies, is the spokes person for the ULA. He should be on soon, if not we will pass you more info!


----------



## J-KAT

Kool what's his screen name ?


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Dec 4 2005, 11:18 PM~4337275
> *Kool what's his screen name ?
> *


HomieStylin


----------



## Homie Styln

Big Dadda, This is John- Homie Styln 69 Impala. PM me any questions you have or e-mail me at [email protected]. I'll be glad to answer any questions you have regarding the ULA Dallas / FT Worth.


----------



## Homie Styln

BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL ULA MEMBER. We did it big for our toy drive. We collected well over 700 toys if not more. I know Ricardo really wanted this to be a big turn out and I’m sure he will be proud.. The ULA owes Ricardo a big thx for all his work and effort that he put into this. 
Thanks to all those who came out. It was nice to see Blvd Aces out there with us. We need all clubs and solo riders to become involved with the ULA. I also want to thank Dave & Busters Mike Eller and all his staff for being such gracious hosts and providing first class facility to us. Thank you to all the staff from Save the Children. This year’s event really was one of the best with regards to location and facilities. We had a warm place to chill out at. I also want to thank the Dallas Santa Cops Officer Chuck Young, the Dallas Police Dept made a great gesture by having Assistant Chief Garcia along with Chief of Police Knunkle’s assistant Deborah Joseph in attendance for our toy drive. 
The ULA has worked hard to show that we want to be part of the greater community and be part of the solution to the challenges within our communities. All we want in return is respect and to be allowed to gather peacefully and have a good time for all.
I told Chief Garcia that the ULA is willing to provide support to community activities that he feels the ULA can add value to. With respect from both parties we can support each other in making are communities better places for all including lowriders and cruising. The ULA backs the blue…


----------



## Incognito

Did anyone see the news last night on WB33 at 9:00 PM....somebody told me that they saw some coverage of the toy drive last night... 
I spoke to officer Young and he was real happy with the amount of toys that was collected, he was really appreciative, other than the fact that the COWBOYS lost, it was a very good turn out...GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN

where is my 12pk of beer? puto!


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Dec 5 2005, 09:19 PM~4344317
> *where is my 12pk of beer?  puto!
> *


didnt see you yesterday. no ula support???


----------



## J-KAT

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 5 2005, 09:50 AM~4339527
> *Big Dadda, This is John- Homie Styln 69 Impala. PM me any questions you have or e-mail me at [email protected]. I'll be glad to answer any questions you have regarding the ULA Dallas / FT Worth.
> *


 :thumbsup: sent my #


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

THIS SPOT WAS PERFECT ,A PLACE TO EAT AND DRINK A FEW WATCHING THE GAME EVEN THOUGH THIER SORRY ASS LOST ,BUT REGARDLESS IT WAS WAY BETTER THEN LAST YEAR ! :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Dec 5 2005, 08:48 PM~4343603
> *Did anyone see the news last night on WB33 at 9:00 PM....somebody told me that they saw some coverage of the toy drive last night...
> I spoke to officer Young and he was real happy with the amount of toys that was collected, he was really appreciative, other than the fact that the COWBOYS lost, it was a very good turn out...GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :dunno: 

WB33 Camera man, the Homie himself, and Officer Young
















As everyone in the background enjoyed the cars and being together :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

Disappointed watching the game both inside and out :angry:


----------



## VGP

But, Santa was all cheers as he greated everyone at the door!


----------



## AK47FLEETWOOD

U.L.A :uh:


----------



## VGP

Whats a get together without a little hop :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

...and a few cars...


----------



## VGP

....and a bike...


----------



## VGP

A couple of misc pics!


----------



## VGP

Last but not least......Tada........


----------



## SHOELACES

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1133891760.jpg


----------



## radicalkingz

THIS SATURDAY 12/10/05 CARSHOW/CARHOP NO TROPHYS FOR CARSHOW NO FEE TO DISPLAY YOUR CAR/ CAR HOP SPONSERED BY B'S HYDRAULICS. DONATIONS WILL BE ACCEPTED

ENTERY FEE FOR HOP WILL BE 15.00 EACH CAR ALL MONEY COLLECTED FOR HOP WILL GO TO PASCHAL HIGH SCHOOL!!!

SINGLE PUMP 100.00 

DOUBLE PUMP 100.00

RADICAL/CAR DANCE 100.00

IF YOU NEED ANY MORE INFO PLEASE SEND PM.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Where will it be held and what is the time schedule?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Dec 6 2005, 01:16 PM~4349164
> *Where will it be held and what is the time schedule?
> *



It will be held at Paschal High School in Fort Worth Texas! 10:00 am - 4:00 pm


----------



## snl47

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Dec 6 2005, 12:51 AM~4345486
> *Last but not least......Tada........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Dec 6 2005, 12:31 AM~4345369
> *:dunno:
> 
> WB33 Camera man, the Homie himself, and Officer Young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As everyone in the background enjoyed the cars and being together  :biggrin:
> *


Hey now that's a nice picture... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Say who is that Lowrider, security, mad short guy with sandles? LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln

Shit, you say the Homie Man, you know they say that Homie Man is bad#$%, shut your month, while I'm I talk'n bout the Homie Man, well we can did it!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 7 2005, 02:28 PM~4356395
> *Shit, you say the Homie Man, you know they say that Homie Man is bad#$%, shut your month, while I'm I talk'n bout the Homie Man, well we can dig it!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Hahahahhahahahahahahhahahaha j/k


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Dec 7 2005, 01:20 PM~4356321
> *Say who is that Lowrider, security, mad short guy with sandles? LOL :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8Game

Great turn out.


----------



## turnin-heads

Is this just for the homies in the Dallas area? Or is it like a nation wide group?


----------



## Homie Styln

mr_gbody the ULA Unitied Lowrider Association of Dallas / Fort Worth is a North Texas based organization but it's all good. We work to make it better for lowriding everywhere..your more then welcomed to posts up on any of our threads or come to any any of our events. Check out our threads for our 2006 coming attractions.. Are you interested in starting a ULA type organization where your at?


----------



## Homie Styln

It was a good turn out, it was nice to see a lot of the clubs and people I hadn't seen for awhile out there. Let's not let this slip away. Let's all get together at the Christmas dinner. Hey Big Chris I wanna see you there homie and everyone else..
Keep it real Homies cause you know how the ULA does it.. BIG!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS

check this out, about junking (lowriders) cars in Austin.

http://www.statesman.com/metrostate/conten...2/7lowride.html


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

WHATS UP WITH THAT "TOYS 4 KIDS " SHOW THIS SUNDAY ? :dunno:


----------



## Homie Styln

The show is this Sun in GP. It's was being promoted by the the guys from Sweet Dreams out of Ft Worth. They are new members of the ULA. They came to the last ULA meeting but were a little late so they didn't say much about it. Were going to get a couple of cars out there from our club.. 

here's the information   
Dear Friends:

On behalf of Showtime Classics International, Tri Max Ent, Club 424, tags2xtrem, SD Productions and the many Low Rider Car Clubs located in the Dallas Fort Worth area, We would like to invite you to the Toys For Kids Charity Toy Drive, come out and Donate a Toy for the Children on this upcoming Sunday, December 11, 2005, between the hours of 11:00 am till 5:00 PM 2515 W Jefferson in Grand Prairie Texas. Exit Abrams east off 360, just past Great Southwest Parkway. There will be a Peoples Choice Car Show, ($10 vehicle registration fee plus Toy) where the Public votes for their favorite Car, Truck or Bike entered in the car show ($1.00 donation per vote). We are also having live Latino Hip Hop and Rap Entertainment provided by Trimax Entertainment and Club 424 throughout the day for FREE. The after Party beginning at 7:00 PM inside Club 424. We will accept ALL TOY DONATIONS throughout the day rain or shine its Showtime! We would appreciate any help you can support us with, please forward this email to all your friends and Car show people to come out and support. Don't forget to come visit us at Club 424 this Friday night for the pre-party where DJ Xtrem will be spinning the latest in Latin Hip Hop, Regaeton, Rap and more. 

Thank You, 

Tony Vasquez 

817-896-6407,


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.




----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

o.k everybody, I have a homie that works at Auto Zone, Robert who wants to throw a show for the Auto Zone off of Coit & Spring Valley in Dallas. The date is set for January 8th, their will be rewards for those who win and I'm talkin to some people about having a hoppin competion, which there will be a designated spot picked out for the hop. Flyer and more info coming soon. Robert will be at the next ULA meeting for info on show.

Grand Opening Car Show For Auto Zone

Here are some pix from another Grand Opening show a few years ago
http://www.majestix.cc/index11.htm


----------



## 214RIDERZ

SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER SPOT TO SHOW UR RIDES OUT :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Dec 10 2005, 02:57 AM~4377462
> *o.k everybody, I have a homie that works at Auto Zone, Robert who wants to throw a show for the Auto Zone off of Coit & Spring Valley in Dallas. The date is set for January 4th or 5th, their will be rewards for those who win and I'm talkin to some people about having a hoppin competion, which there will be a designated spot picked out for the hop. Flyer and more info coming soon. Robert will be at the next ULA meeting for info on show.
> 
> SOUNDS GOOD PUT IT TOGETHER,,,,,*


----------



## Homie Styln

Sounds good, com'n right out the gate for the new year... :0


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 10 2005, 06:08 PM~4380275
> * Sounds good, com'n right out the gate for the new year... :0
> *


Thanks for the suport guys, there was a correction on the show date. Here is the lead link for show.

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=224321\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=224321</a>


----------



## 214RIDERZ

IM SURE WELL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

How was Joe's.. We were unable to attend last night we had our club Christmas party..
hope it was good turn out. How bout the Toy drive in Ft Worth, was there a pretty good turn out. Agian since we were all getting things ready for our party we were unable to attend... I personally am still donating toys. I alway gives toys to Mission Arlington here where I live some just cuase you can't make a toy drive try and give toys, food old, clothes.. And to all don't look at what you don't have look at what you do have and consider yourself blessed. There's alot of homeless people and people who can't make ends meet so keep that in mind. Also let's not forget our own, if there's anyone in the ULA who's going through hardtimes right now let someone know. We've helped alot of people let's for ourselves..
Merry Christmas to all and have a Happy and Safe New Years.. God bless to all...
John & Carol and all my family - Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 11 2005, 11:09 AM~4382974
> *How was Joe's.. We were unable to attend last night we had our club Christmas party..
> hope it was good turn out. How bout the Toy drive in Ft Worth, was there a pretty good turn out. Again since we were all getting things ready for our party we were unable to attend... I personally am still donating toys. I always gives toys to Mission Arlington here where I live. Just cause you can't make a toy drive, try and still give toys, food, old clothes.. And to all, don't look at what you don't have, look at what you do have and consider yourself blessed. There's alot of homeless people and people who can't make ends meet so keep that in mind. Also let's not forget our own, if there's anyone in the ULA who's going through hardtimes right now let someone know. We've helped alot of people let's not forget ourselves..(mis-quoted myself in my last posting)
> Merry Christmas to all and have a Happy and Safe New Years.. God bless to all...
> John & Carol and all my family - Homie Styln 69 Impala
> *


----------



## UFAMEA

MERRY CHRISTMAS U.L.A RYDAHS


----------



## Incognito

HOW ABOUT THEM COWBOYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1




http://www.nfl.com/gamecenter/live/[email protected]


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

ULA Meeting Wednesday @ Hwy Cafe 8:00 Hope to see everyone there. This will be our last meeting for this year.


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 9 2005, 08:50 AM~4370625
> *The show is this Sun in GP. It's was being promoted by the the guys from Sweet Dreams out of Ft Worth. They are new members of the ULA. They came to the last ULA meeting but were a little late so they didn't say much about it. Were going to get a couple of cars out there from our club..
> 
> here's the information
> Dear Friends:
> 
> On behalf of Showtime Classics International, Tri Max Ent, Club 424, tags2xtrem, SD Productions and the many Low Rider Car Clubs located in the Dallas Fort Worth area, We would like to invite you to the Toys For Kids Charity Toy Drive, come out and Donate a Toy for the Children on this upcoming Sunday, December 11, 2005, between the hours of 11:00 am till 5:00 PM 2515 W Jefferson in Grand Prairie Texas. Exit Abrams east off 360, just past Great Southwest Parkway. There will be a Peoples Choice Car Show, ($10 vehicle registration fee plus Toy) where the Public votes for their favorite Car, Truck or Bike entered in the car show ($1.00 donation per vote). We are also having live Latino Hip Hop and Rap Entertainment provided by Trimax Entertainment and Club 424 throughout the day for FREE. The after Party beginning at 7:00 PM inside Club 424. We will accept ALL TOY DONATIONS throughout the day rain or shine its Showtime! We would appreciate any help you can support us with, please forward this email to all your friends and Car show people to come out and support. Don't forget to come visit us at Club 424 this Friday night for the pre-party where DJ Xtrem will be spinning the latest in Latin Hip Hop, Regaeton, Rap and more.
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Tony Vasquez
> 
> 817-896-6407,
> *


what happen to the ula we were the only ones along with tiny the had alot of people their to look at cars and no cars to see?


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Dec 11 2005, 06:36 PM~4385003
> *HOW ABOUT THEM COWBOYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/gamecenter/live/[email protected]
> *


 :thumbsup: all the way


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Dec 12 2005, 09:56 AM~4388377
> *:thumbsup: all the way
> *



Man dawg if it was not for the chiefs missing that field goal Dallas would of last. They barely made it. Dont get me wrong Im a Dallas fan but they need to pick their game up.


----------



## Homie Styln

I think the issue with low turn out was the people who were putting it together didn't come to the last meeting and so there weren't any flyers to pass out. My club had our Christmas party Sat nite so I can pretty much tell you no one was going to make a show yesterday. To much Petrone / Hypnotic going on... Even I was buzzed, if you can believe that Homies.. We Big SHOUT OUT TO you guys and Tiny, Rep'n the ULA and your clubs..  
The ULA Christmas dinner is this Sat and Spokes and juice is going to be there...


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 12 2005, 10:23 AM~4388557
> *I think the issue with low turn out was the people who were putting it together didn't come to the last meeting and so there weren't any flyers to pass out. My club had our Christmas party Sat nite so I can pretty much tell you no one was going to make a show yesterday. To much Petrone / Hypnotic going on... Even I was buzzed, if you can believe that Homies.. We Big SHOUT OUT TO you guys and Tiny, Rep'n the ULA and your clubs..
> The ULA Christmas dinner is this Sat and Spokes and juice is going to be there...
> *


i just tought more people were going to show up this guys had a lot of orginazations there includeing little kids from the area.el dia news paper was there they did an interview with one of my members. we had a good time their with the staff of 424.they hooked us up with some drinks and we left there the way we got there buzzing :biggrin: maybe next time


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK DANNY AND EDWARD FROM JOKERZ C.C. FOR HELPING ME OUT LAST NIGHT WITH THAT BLOW OUT I HAD AFTER THE TOY DRIVE IN G.P. ,APPRECIATE THAT HOMIES ! :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 12 2005, 12:30 PM~4389421
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK DANNY AND EDWARD FROM JOKERZ C.C. FOR HELPING ME OUT LAST NIGHT WITH THAT BLOW OUT I HAD AFTER THE TOY DRIVE IN G.P. ,APPRECIATE THAT HOMIES !  :thumbsup:
> *


any time


----------



## Homie Styln

That's what I'm talk'n about, members helping members.. Danny I left a msg for Al Dia news paper last week and they never returned my call so I didn't know they were going to be there. Did they collect many toys? Was it Toys for Tot's who they were collecting for. We can always take up a collection at the meeting and donate it to them.. :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 12 2005, 02:29 PM~4390173
> * That's what I'm talk'n about, members helping members.. Danny I left a msg for Al Dia news paper last week and they never returned my call so I didn't know they were going to be there. Did they collect many toys? Was it Toys for Tot's who they were collecting for. We can always take up a collection at the meeting and donate it to them.. :biggrin:
> *


bad turn out i think they only collected like 7 in total all the toys were going to be given to the ftw police officer who past way not to long ago.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Dec 12 2005, 10:44 AM~4388305
> *what happen to the ula we were the only ones along with tiny the had alot of people their to look at cars and no cars to see?
> *


Was that this past Sunday :0 

I thought I saw something for Sunday, but I thought it was next week  

Oh man, I was in the neighborhood too. I know i dont have much, but I could have gone to the Dollar store :biggrin: Everything and anything counts right  

:angry:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

As far as the toy drive this past weekend it was bad planning on their part. You mean to tell me all of these promotors are involved and they can't show up to the ULA Meeting and promote their event? 
( Showtime Classics International, Tri Max Ent, Club 424, tags2xtrem, SD Productions & the car club that brought this to the table )

And they only collected 7 toys???? :uh: 

And what's up with ---> ($10 vehicle registration fee + plus Toy) & peoples choice trophy ----> ($1.00 donation per vote). 


We look forward to supporting show's & benefits in 2006 but when car clubs help people promote their businesses I think the car clubs/exhibitors need to be taken care of. What I mean by that is "*No Entry Fees*" and if there has to be a entry fee it should not be over $10.00 the reason I bring this up is because some people are getting a little out of control with these entry fee's. We were invited to a similar event for a Pep Boys grand openning and the entry fee was $25 needless to say very few people attended. I would rather help promote the business and kick-it all day with out having to pay, than to pay a $15-20 entry fee in order to compete for a $10.00 trophy. If money is being collected for a charity event then all the money should be donated to the charity not $1.00 from the $10.00 entry fee. The people with the custom rides are the ones putting on the real show and they are investing time, money, and have to pay entry fees on top of everything else that comes with it. (gas, food, drinks, time spent at a show) $$$$$$

And I know some of you will say that is just a part of showing off your ride, well I understand when LRM or Indoor Car Shows charge $25-$35 entry fee's because of the building, insurance, security etc. But when you have to pay $15-$25 entry fee's to sit out in a hot ass parking lot for 6 hours that is B/S!!!

If it is a benefit car show we (exhibitors) should be the ones that contribute the least amount of money. We are the ones bringing in the people to donate money or items needed by their communities. The majority of us don't even live in these communities. We go to communities where the people that live there need to get involved. 

Don't you agree?


----------



## TXRYDER

Right on.
:thumbsup: 
People trying to make money off charity :thumbsdown:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 13 2005, 12:01 PM~4396080
> *As far as the toy drive this past weekend it was bad planning on their part. You mean to tell me all of these promotors are involved and they can't show up to the ULA Meeting and promote their event?
> ( Showtime Classics International, Tri Max Ent, Club 424, tags2xtrem, SD Productions & the car club that brought this to the table )
> 
> And they only collected 7 toys???? :uh:
> 
> And what's up with ---> ($10 vehicle registration fee + plus Toy) & peoples choice trophy ----> ($1.00 donation per vote).
> We look forward to supporting show's & benefits in 2006 but when car clubs help people promote their businesses I think the car clubs/exhibitors need to be taken care of. What I mean by that is "No Entry Fees" and if there has to be a entry fee it should not be over $10.00 the reason I bring this up is because some people are getting a little out of control with these entry fee's. We were invited to a similar event for a Pep Boys grand openning and the entry fee was $25 needless to say very few people attended. I would rather help promote the business and kick-it all day with out having to pay, than to pay a $15-20 entry fee in order to compete for a $10.00 trophy. If money is being collected for a charity event then all the money should be donated to the charity not $1.00 from the $10.00 entry fee. The people with the custom rides are the ones putting on the real show and they are investing time, money, and have to pay entry fees on top of everything else that comes with it. (gas, food, drinks, time spent at a show) $$$$$$
> 
> And I know some of you will say that is just a part of showing off your ride, well I understand when LRM or Indoor Car Shows charge $25-$35 entry fee's because of the building, insurance, security etc. But when you have to pay $15-$25 entry fee's to sit out in a hot ass parking lot for 6 hours that is B/S!!!
> 
> If it is a benefit car show we (exhibitors) should be the ones that contribute the least amount of money. We are the ones bringing in the people to donate money or items needed by their communities. The majority of us don't even live in these communities. We go to communities where the people that live there need to get involved.
> 
> Don't you agree?
> *


true from what we were told it was going to be all for that family they could have lied. we were there just for the kids.you have a good point and i agree with you100%.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 13 2005, 01:01 PM~4396080
> *As far as the toy drive this past weekend it was bad planning on their part. You mean to tell me all of these promotors are involved and they can't show up to the ULA Meeting and promote their event?
> ( Showtime Classics International, Tri Max Ent, Club 424, tags2xtrem, SD Productions & the car club that brought this to the table )
> 
> And they only collected 7 toys???? :uh:
> 
> And what's up with ---> ($10 vehicle registration fee + plus Toy) & peoples choice trophy ----> ($1.00 donation per vote).
> We look forward to supporting show's & benefits in 2006 but when car clubs help people promote their businesses I think the car clubs/exhibitors need to be taken care of. What I mean by that is "No Entry Fees" and if there has to be a entry fee it should not be over $10.00 the reason I bring this up is because some people are getting a little out of control with these entry fee's. We were invited to a similar event for a Pep Boys grand openning and the entry fee was $25 needless to say very few people attended. I would rather help promote the business and kick-it all day with out having to pay, than to pay a $15-20 entry fee in order to compete for a $10.00 trophy. If money is being collected for a charity event then all the money should be donated to the charity not $1.00 from the $10.00 entry fee. The people with the custom rides are the ones putting on the real show and they are investing time, money, and have to pay entry fees on top of everything else that comes with it. (gas, food, drinks, time spent at a show) $$$$$$
> 
> And I know some of you will say that is just a part of showing off your ride, well I understand when LRM or Indoor Car Shows charge $25-$35 entry fee's because of the building, insurance, security etc. But when you have to pay $15-$25 entry fee's to sit out in a hot ass parking lot for 6 hours that is B/S!!!
> 
> If it is a benefit car show we (exhibitors) should be the ones that contribute the least amount of money. We are the ones bringing in the people to donate money or items needed by their communities. The majority of us don't even live in these communities. We go to communities where the people that live there need to get involved.
> 
> Don't you agree?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 13 2005, 12:01 PM~4396080
> *As far as the toy drive this past weekend it was bad planning on their part. You mean to tell me all of these promotors are involved and they can't show up to the ULA Meeting and promote their event?
> ( Showtime Classics International, Tri Max Ent, Club 424, tags2xtrem, SD Productions & the car club that brought this to the table )
> 
> And they only collected 7 toys???? :uh:
> 
> And what's up with ---> ($10 vehicle registration fee + plus Toy) & peoples choice trophy ----> ($1.00 donation per vote).
> We look forward to supporting show's & benefits in 2006 but when car clubs help people promote their businesses I think the car clubs/exhibitors need to be taken care of. What I mean by that is "No Entry Fees" and if there has to be a entry fee it should not be over $10.00 the reason I bring this up is because some people are getting a little out of control with these entry fee's. We were invited to a similar event for a Pep Boys grand openning and the entry fee was $25 needless to say very few people attended. I would rather help promote the business and kick-it all day with out having to pay, than to pay a $15-20 entry fee in order to compete for a $10.00 trophy. If money is being collected for a charity event then all the money should be donated to the charity not $1.00 from the $10.00 entry fee. The people with the custom rides are the ones putting on the real show and they are investing time, money, and have to pay entry fees on top of everything else that comes with it. (gas, food, drinks, time spent at a show) $$$$$$
> 
> And I know some of you will say that is just a part of showing off your ride, well I understand when LRM or Indoor Car Shows charge $25-$35 entry fee's because of the building, insurance, security etc. But when you have to pay $15-$25 entry fee's to sit out in a hot ass parking lot for 6 hours that is B/S!!!
> 
> If it is a benefit car show we (exhibitors) should be the ones that contribute the least amount of money. We are the ones bringing in the people to donate money or items needed by their communities. The majority of us don't even live in these communities. We go to communities where the people that live there need to get involved.
> 
> Don't you agree?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 13 2005, 12:01 PM~4396080
> *As far as the toy drive this past weekend it was bad planning on their part. You mean to tell me all of these promotors are involved and they can't show up to the ULA Meeting and promote their event?
> ( Showtime Classics International, Tri Max Ent, Club 424, tags2xtrem, SD Productions & the car club that brought this to the table )
> 
> And they only collected 7 toys???? :uh:
> 
> And what's up with ---> ($10 vehicle registration fee + plus Toy) & peoples choice trophy ----> ($1.00 donation per vote).
> We look forward to supporting show's & benefits in 2006 but when car clubs help people promote their businesses I think the car clubs/exhibitors need to be taken care of. What I mean by that is "No Entry Fees" and if there has to be a entry fee it should not be over $10.00 the reason I bring this up is because some people are getting a little out of control with these entry fee's. We were invited to a similar event for a Pep Boys grand openning and the entry fee was $25 needless to say very few people attended. I would rather help promote the business and kick-it all day with out having to pay, than to pay a $15-20 entry fee in order to compete for a $10.00 trophy. If money is being collected for a charity event then all the money should be donated to the charity not $1.00 from the $10.00 entry fee. The people with the custom rides are the ones putting on the real show and they are investing time, money, and have to pay entry fees on top of everything else that comes with it. (gas, food, drinks, time spent at a show) $$$$$$
> 
> And I know some of you will say that is just a part of showing off your ride, well I understand when LRM or Indoor Car Shows charge $25-$35 entry fee's because of the building, insurance, security etc. But when you have to pay $15-$25 entry fee's to sit out in a hot ass parking lot for 6 hours that is B/S!!!
> 
> If it is a benefit car show we (exhibitors) should be the ones that contribute the least amount of money. We are the ones bringing in the people to donate money or items needed by their communities. The majority of us don't even live in these communities. We go to communities where the people that live there need to get involved.
> 
> Don't you agree?
> *



I AGREE WITH YOU MANDO , BUT I SHOWED UP ANYWAY TO DROP OFF A FEW TOYS 4 THE KIDS AND ALSO TO HANG OUT WITH JOKERZ C.C. FOR A WHILE .


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by dannysnty+Dec 12 2005, 03:47 PM~4390292-->
> 
> 
> 
> bad turn out i think they only collected like 7 in total all the toys were going to be given to the ftw police officer who  past way not to long ago.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homie Styln_@Dec 9 2005, 09:50 AM~4370625
> *It's was being promoted by the the guys from Sweet Dreams out of Ft Worth.
> *


NO SUPPORT FROM 817 RIDERS ? :0


----------



## Homie Styln

We'll talk about this at the ULA meeting. I would also like to take a collection for Officer Nava's family, he is the officer who was killed a couple of weeks ago.
See everyone tomorrow at the ULA meeting..


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 13 2005, 12:01 PM~4396080
> *As far as the toy drive this past weekend it was bad planning on their part. You mean to tell me all of these promotors are involved and they can't show up to the ULA Meeting and promote their event?
> ( Showtime Classics International, Tri Max Ent, Club 424, tags2xtrem, SD Productions & the car club that brought this to the table )
> 
> And they only collected 7 toys???? :uh:
> 
> And what's up with ---> ($10 vehicle registration fee + plus Toy) & peoples choice trophy ----> ($1.00 donation per vote).
> We look forward to supporting show's & benefits in 2006 but when car clubs help people promote their businesses I think the car clubs/exhibitors need to be taken care of. What I mean by that is "No Entry Fees" and if there has to be a entry fee it should not be over $10.00 the reason I bring this up is because some people are getting a little out of control with these entry fee's. We were invited to a similar event for a Pep Boys grand openning and the entry fee was $25 needless to say very few people attended. I would rather help promote the business and kick-it all day with out having to pay, than to pay a $15-20 entry fee in order to compete for a $10.00 trophy. If money is being collected for a charity event then all the money should be donated to the charity not $1.00 from the $10.00 entry fee. The people with the custom rides are the ones putting on the real show and they are investing time, money, and have to pay entry fees on top of everything else that comes with it. (gas, food, drinks, time spent at a show) $$$$$$
> 
> And I know some of you will say that is just a part of showing off your ride, well I understand when LRM or Indoor Car Shows charge $25-$35 entry fee's because of the building, insurance, security etc. But when you have to pay $15-$25 entry fee's to sit out in a hot ass parking lot for 6 hours that is B/S!!!
> 
> If it is a benefit car show we (exhibitors) should be the ones that contribute the least amount of money. We are the ones bringing in the people to donate money or items needed by their communities. The majority of us don't even live in these communities. We go to communities where the people that live there need to get involved.
> 
> Don't you agree?
> *



If there would of been more Information about it, I'm sure there would of been more support, so it's bad planning on their part. I also agree with the fee's getting out of hand.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Dec 13 2005, 08:24 PM~4400503
> *If there would of been more Information about it, I'm sure there would of been more support, so it's bad planning on their part. I also agree with the fee's getting out of hand.
> *


THATS THE SAME THING I TOLD THE GUY THAT WAS RUNNING THE SHOW , THAT IF HE IS CONSISTENT WITH THE U.L.A. , HE WOULD HAVE GOT WAY MORE SUPPORT FROM EVERYBODY .


----------



## Texas Massacre

I've heard bad things about Showtime Classics International again heard not sure if they are true.


----------



## SixFoSS

Hey DFW, looks like snow and rain are in the forecast for this coming weekend!!! This might affect our trip up there...


 :angry:


----------



## ULA

ULA meeting is tonight Wed. Dec. 14th.
8:00pm at HWY CAFE 
Located at N.W. Hwy & Abrams
Anyone and everyone is invited to attend.


----------



## Forgiven 63

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=13&t=225138

Check it out Homeboy's " It's Back "


----------



## ULA

ULA meeting is tonight Wed. Dec. 14th.
8:00pm at HWY CAFE 
Located at N.W. Hwy & Abrams
Anyone and everyone is invited to attend.


----------



## Forgiven 63

LIL-JOE WILL HAVE FLYER'S FOR EVERYONE 

3RD. ANNUAL TECHNIQUES VALENTINE'S DAY DANCE


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=13&t=225138


----------



## Forgiven 63

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=13&t=225138


----------



## Homie Styln

ULA Christmas dinne this Sat at Frijolies...


----------



## Forgiven 63




----------



## RALPH_DOGG

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 





> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 14 2005, 05:17 PM~4405756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Dec 14 2005, 09:27 AM~4402889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULA meeting is tonight Wed. Dec. 14th.
> 8:00pm at HWY CAFE
> Located at N.W. Hwy & Abrams
> Anyone and everyone is invited to attend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anyone got any info on the meeting?


----------



## 214-CADDY

BLVD. ACES & DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY DRIVE ????

IS IT RAIN OR SHINE? 

:ugh:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Dec 15 2005, 09:28 AM~4410432
> *BLVD. ACES & DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY DRIVE ????
> 
> IS IT RAIN OR SHINE?
> 
> :ugh:
> *


If it's cold and dry then yes it's still on. Don't forget the ULA X-Mas party is that same night at Friojles in Arlington.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Dec 15 2005, 09:22 AM~4410387
> *Anyone got any info on the meeting?
> *


Magnificos reschedule their show to May 7 @ Market Hall---Auto Zone Grand opening-Jan. 8, 2006 @ Spring Valley & Coit, Dallas Lowriders/Blvd. Aces Toy Drive--Sat. 12-17 and X-mas Party Frijoles the same day. Those were the major things that were discussed. Oh, one last thing the next ULA meeting January 11, 2006. :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY+Dec 15 2005, 10:28 AM~4410432-->
> 
> 
> 
> BLVD. ACES & DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY DRIVE ????
> 
> IS IT RAIN OR SHINE?
> 
> :ugh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 15 2005, 10:34 AM~4410475
> *If it's cold and dry then yes it's still on. Don't forget the ULA X-Mas party is that same night at Friojles in Arlington.
> *


I want to make both events, lets see if I can!

Here is a little info as well, I am not sure how many of you know, but the gifts that were collected at the ULA Toy Drive at Dave and Busters along with some other toys will be package this Saturday ( 12/17/05 ) morning. Afterwards the packages will be loaded into cars and trucks and deliveried to some families. I plan to be there to help out and take some pics, so I will post up some happy faces from those kids who wouldnt have a Christmas if it wasnt for all of you! :thumbsup:

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Dec 15 2005, 09:53 AM~4410581
> *I want to make both events, lets see if I can!
> 
> Here is a little info as well, I am not sure how many of you know, but the gifts that were collected at the ULA Toy Drive at Dave and Busters along with some other toys will be package this Saturday ( 12/17/05 ) morning.  Afterwards the packages will be loaded into cars and trucks and deliveried to some families.  I plan to be there to help out and take some pics, so I will post up some happy faces from those kids who wouldnt have a Christmas if it wasnt for all of you! :thumbsup:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


That sounds real cool hollar at me if you guys need some help, Ill be more than happy to help out.


----------



## Homie Styln

Let me know also, I'll deleiver in my Eclipse.. To all other members it would be nice to deleiver the toys in Lowriders. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Hey Homie look at me I got BIG WHEELS on my truck and am not trying to start trouble, I want to help wrap toys and deliver them in my suburban, so I think you should rephrase you thinking. Mr. Ortiz :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Dec 15 2005, 10:06 AM~4410654
> *Hey Homie look at me I got BIG WHEELS on my truck and am not trying to start trouble, I want to help wrap toys and deliver them in my suburban, so I think you should rephrase you thinking.  Mr. Ortiz :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: THAT'S ONE OF THEM TROUBLE MAKERS JOHN WAS TALKING ABOUT , LOL J/P ! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Tiny, you know there always one in the crowd, I think Mr Ortiz is getting senstive in his old age????? :0


----------



## Homie Styln

From the ULA, Jon, Los Magnificos thanks for being accomadating and changing your show date. 
We appreciate you coming out showing the ULA some respect...
You showed the true spirit of Aztlan Lowriding - Brotherhood and Unity..
This is what the ULA is about, UNITED......
John - Homie Styln 69 Impala & Yes I am King of the Homies


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 15 2005, 10:50 AM~4410566
> *Magnificos reschedule their show to May 7 @ Market Hall---Auto Zone Grand opening-Jan. 8, 2006 @ Spring Valley & Coit, Dallas Lowriders/Blvd. Aces Toy Drive--Sat. 12-17 and X-mas Party Frijoles the same day. Those were the major things that were discussed. Oh, one last thing the next ULA meeting January 11, 2006. :biggrin:
> *


You left out one imporant thing. The ULA recognized Sofia for all her effort and support she provided the ULA and we gave her a nice little gift...
Thank from the entire ULA for all your work and effort over the past year...


----------



## TOP DOG '64

John,
Will someone be there collecting toys on Saturday regardless of the rain or only if it doesn't rain?
It looks like there will be showers but it's not going to rain everywhere.....


----------



## Homie Styln

Yea someone will be there Mondo, doesn't look like it's going to be a down pour and it may not even rain here in the Dallas area... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 15 2005, 11:01 AM~4410937
> *:uh: THAT'S ONE OF THEM TROUBLE MAKERS JOHN WAS TALKING ABOUT , LOL J/P ! :biggrin:
> *



That's messed up tiny you know Im always chilling in the back.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 15 2005, 11:31 AM~4411113
> *You left out one imporant thing. The ULA recognized Sofia for all her effort and support she provided the ULA and we gave her a nice little gift...
> Thank from the entire ULA for all your work and effort over the past year...
> *


I just wrote what I thought was important as far as events going on.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Dec 15 2005, 12:07 PM~4411389
> *That's messed up tiny you know Im always chilling in the back.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 15 2005, 12:01 PM~4410937
> *:uh: THAT'S ONE OF THEM TROUBLE MAKERS JOHN WAS TALKING ABOUT , LOL J/P ! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Hey Hey lets all just get along. quit hatting on the 24's


----------



## gamezg

What's up my niggy's


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 15 2005, 11:16 AM~4411016
> *We will be there as long as it's dry. If it's raining bring your toys or money to Frijolies and we'll pick them up there and deliever them to the chruch..
> *


Will there be someone from BLVD ACES or DALLAS LOWRIDERS at the church on Saturday collecting toys if it rains?
I will be in O.C. regardless of the rain, just want to be sure one of your members will be there.


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 15 2005, 11:01 AM~4410937
> *:uh: THAT'S ONE OF THEM TROUBLE MAKERS JOHN WAS TALKING ABOUT , LOL J/P ! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Dec 16 2005, 09:30 AM~4418046
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wow! wow! wow! :barf: :banghead:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Dec 16 2005, 09:36 AM~4418112
> *Wow!  wow! wow! :barf:  :banghead:
> *


are you going to the toy drive tomorrow?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Dec 16 2005, 09:55 AM~4418237
> *are you going to the toy drive tomorrow?
> *



Yes sir I plan on it . :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Dec 16 2005, 10:38 AM~4418584
> *Yes sir I plan on it . :biggrin:
> *


AS LONG AS YOU AIN'T OUT THERE STARTING TROUBLE IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE , JUST MESSING WITH YOU BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Dec 16 2005, 10:38 AM~4418584
> *Yes sir I plan on it . :biggrin:
> *


hopefully it dosent rain to much....


----------



## Homie Styln

See what I mean about those Big Wheel riderz. Trouble Makers with a capital 'T'..... :0 :biggrin: LOLOLOLOL :biggrin:


----------



## 214-CADDY

LOOKS LIKE IT'S ON FOR TOMORROW! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 16 2005, 08:25 AM~4417589
> *Will there be someone from BLVD ACES or DALLAS LOWRIDERS at the church on Saturday collecting toys if it rains?
> I will be in O.C. regardless of the rain, just want to be sure one of your members will be there.
> *


yeah mando, someone will be there for sure.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 16 2005, 11:09 AM~4418755
> *AS LONG AS YOU AIN'T OUT THERE STARTING TROUBLE IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE , JUST MESSING WITH YOU BRO! :biggrin:
> *


hahaha you guys got jokes thats cool. Say Lil john Homie whats the attire for the ULA dinner saturday night?


----------



## 214RIDERZ

EVERYONE SHOULD STILL ATTEND THINK IT IS GONNA RAIN EARLY MORNING N TAPER OFF BY AFTERNOON JSUT GO A LIL LATE IS ALL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

BLVD ACES and DALLAS LOWRIDERS will be there unless it is totally ICED OVER and you can t drive.


----------



## Homie Styln

Attire for the Christmas dinner will be casual or formal what ever make you feel good...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 16 2005, 05:39 PM~4420896
> *Attire for the Christmas dinner will be casual or formal what ever make you feel good...
> *


COOL


----------



## TOP DOG '64

John,
They are gonna have other type of music besides just Salsa???


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 17 2005, 07:20 AM~4424429
> *John,
> They are gonna have other type of music besides just Salsa???
> *


I ASKED HIM THAT AT THE MEETING , HE TOLD ME WE WOULD HAVE TO TALK TO THE D.J. , I HOPE WE CAN GET HIM TO PLAY SOME TEJANO I DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT SALSA MUSIC .


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 17 2005, 10:47 AM~4424720
> *I ASKED HIM THAT AT THE MEETING , HE TOLD ME WE WOULD HAVE TO TALK TO THE D.J. , I HOPE WE CAN GET HIM TO PLAY SOME TEJANO I DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT SALSA MUSIC .
> *



Hey, they is nothing wrong with a little Salsa music! :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

MAJESTICS SUPPORTING :biggrin: HAD A GOOD TIME GOT TO TALK TO A FEW NEW PEOPLE HOPE EVERYONE GOT HOME SAFE :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

Getting the signs ready


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

BLVD ACES C.C.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

MAJESTIX C.C.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

MAJESTIX C.C. President Mando took BEST IN SHOW..


----------



## dannysnty

so how did the dinner/dance go ?could not make it do to me having to work early :banghead:


----------



## Homie Styln

Dinner went ok, there were some foul ups on Frijolies end with payment and service was very slow. We did in general have a good time and were there till about mid-night.
I was some what disapointed in the service. :0 Over all though we had a good time.
next year we'll have to get a bigger place, we may want to think about collecting earlier and possibly renting a hall and having the food catered. we can get one of the VFW / American legion halls for under $200. anyway that's next year.
Hope all those who came out had a good time were able to over look what was lacking..

Merry Christmas to all from Ol'John Man & wife Carol and my entire family - John Jr, Tina, Juan & all eight of my grand children. Also Please have SAFE & Happy New Year,
So where's the New Years Party's going on at. I will have a small gathering at my house on New Year Eve so anyone who wants to drop by after I return from going out to dinner (9pm) is more then welcomed to come by and have a early toast with me and my family.. Take care all and I hope the new year bring much joy and happiness to you and your entire family..

John - Homie Styln 69 Impala - And Yes I Am KING of the HOMIES


----------



## Homie Styln

[attachmentid=390989]


----------



## RALPH_DOGG




----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN

how about them COWBOYS 
who said they are making the playoff?


----------



## snl47

The founder (Patricia Kirby) for Hope for the Children Foundation had her husband pass away Friday. This is the charity that has been involved in the ULA toy drives and was able to get chanel 33 out to cover this past toy drive. Her husband loved cars and she would like to pass along an invitation to anyone interested in attending the funeral. I sent some flowers on behalf of the ULA.

Services for Rick Kirby:
Grove Hill Funeral Home
3920 Samuel Blvd (30 & Samuel)
Dallas, Tx 75228
Time: 2pm


Ricardo 
Smooth N Low CC


----------



## Homie Styln

Tell Patricia Kirby on behalf of the ULA, Dallas Lowriders and all the other clubs and businesses associated with the ULA she has our deepest sympathies. This is a hard time of the year for something like this to happen. Thanks for sending the flowers Ricardo. John Homie Styln :uh:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 19 2005, 12:55 AM~4434564
> *Tell Patricia Kirby on behalf of the ULA, Dallas Lowriders and all the other clubs and businesses associated with the ULA she has our deepest sympathies. This is a hard time of the year for something like this to happen. Thanks for sending the flowers Ricardo. John Homie Styln :uh:
> *


DAMN , SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT HER HUSBAND ESPECIALLY AT THIS TIME OF THE YEAR , OUR CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO HER .


----------



## dannysnty

sorry to hear that he will be in my prayers :angel:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Dec 18 2005, 10:22 PM~4433907
> *how about them COWBOYS
> who said they are making the playoff?
> *


 dawg why you got to hit below the belt :biggrin:


----------



## ULA

JANUARY 8, 2006


----------



## ULA

BLVD ACES & DALLAS LOWIRDERS....TOY DRIVE PICS

CLICK LINK -----> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=222101&st=0


----------



## ramon0517

[/SIZE][/COLOR][/B]  :wave: good afternoon everybody, this is ramon, just wanted to say merry christmas and a happy new year to all. My family and i would also like to thank everyone for all the support and donations this last months. Once again thanks for everything and god bless.....


----------



## lowdowndirty5975

I'm glad your doing better Ramon.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown+Dec 16 2005, 02:35 PM~4419707-->
> 
> 
> 
> BLVD ACES and DALLAS LOWRIDERS will be there unless it is totally ICED OVER and you can t drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homie Styln_@Dec 18 2005, 12:10 PM~4429830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: 

I am not that good at making those banners, but I want one too


----------



## VGP

I know it isnt all that, but I tried damnit :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Dec 19 2005, 12:52 AM~4434315
> *The founder (Patricia Kirby) for Hope for the Children Foundation had her husband pass away Friday.  This is the charity that has been involved in the ULA toy drives and was able to get chanel 33 out to cover this past toy drive.  Her husband loved cars and she would like to pass along an invitation to anyone interested in attending the funeral.   I sent some flowers on behalf of the ULA.
> 
> Services for Rick Kirby:
> Grove Hill Funeral Home
> 3920 Samuel Blvd  (30 & Samuel)
> Dallas, Tx 75228
> Time: 2pm
> Ricardo
> Smooth N Low CC
> *


I did get a chance to talk to Mrs Kirby that morning of the show and she did mention that she was heading out early to visit with her husband, but everytime I looked she was there. She did say that it meant a lot for them to have so many people there supporting others and not expecting anything in return.

:angel: RIP :angel: 

I do want to add that this past Saturday I got to go to the "North Pole" where all the donated toys were collected and package for delivery. Organized by DPD, Police cars and trucks were loaded with boxes of toys, games, bikes, food, and a list of families who were to recieve these items. I actually went with one of these caravans to take pics and help out in any way I could. It was great to see the reactions on thier faces when we arrived and handed them thier box full of goodies.

Here is a pic of just a few cars and trucks that went out that morning. Everyone was loading up as much as they could.










After arriving at one of the houses. This mother couldn't help but cry the whole time we were there. She was very greatful to say the least.










Here is the truck that I followed with one of the officers wife that went along to help greet and hand over the gifts as well.










This young boy dropped everything to try to get on his new bike. We later were told that, that is what he wanted for Christmas. Even though he couldnt reach the ground he got on that bike and took off!










It was an awsome expirence and I could see how one could get so invovled in such a thing and dedicate thier life for it...for them!

The families thank all of you who contributed and helped to make this a great Christmas for them. Thank You and Thanks to the ULA for the support!


----------



## 214RIDERZ

HELL YEA JESSIE ITS ALWAYS A GOOD FEELING TO HELP OTHER THAT R IN NEED IM GLAD TO SEE THERE R PEOPLE OUT THERE WILLING TO TAKE OUT SOME TIME FOR PEOPLE NTO AS PREVILGED AS SOME OF US GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE DEFINATLY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

im glad we all could help a familiy in need big probs to every one that helped makle this happen....


----------



## Homie Styln

I hope all those who gave see this and sit back and reflect on just how much you have and know how blessed you are. I'm sure that many of us can relate to having hard time as kids. we've worked hard this year to give back to our communities and I for one am very proud of all of us for taking the time out and standing out in cold weather and all the other stuff, but when I hear how much joy this has brought to the families that needed this the most I feel like this is truly what Christmas is about.. Thank you to all for helping out.. 
ULA giving back to the communities...
John - Homie Styln 69 Impala - King of the Homies


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

:thumbsup: Merry Christmas! Garland's F I N E S T Car Club


----------



## Homie Styln

Mr Ortiz it was a pleasure to meet your wife and the other in your party last Sat at the Christmas dinner please tell them all Merry Christmas and Happy New Years for me. John - King of the Homies


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

I sure will, I had a good time that night. Merry x-mas lil John.


----------



## teach




----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Dec 20 2005, 09:13 AM~4443066
> *I sure will, I had a good time that night.  Merry x-mas lil John.
> *


you did start no trouble now did you,you know how pepole with big wheels get after a few cold budwisers...............na just triping homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Dec 20 2005, 11:41 AM~4443999
> *you did start no trouble now did you,you know how pepole with big wheels get after a few cold budwisers...............na just triping homie :biggrin:
> *


Ha ha na dawg I didn't start no trouble. To be honest I think everyone had a good time just chilling at the bar tripping out and drinking. :cheesy:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

VGP GOOD PICTURES HOMIE, THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT HELPING OUT WHEN WE CAN , AND TO ALL THE " UNITED LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION " MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM PRESIDENTEZ C.C. , ORTIZ APPRECIATE THAT BEER AT THE CHRISTMAS DINNER BRO. ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 20 2005, 12:54 PM~4444449
> *VGP GOOD PICTURES HOMIE, THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT HELPING OUT WHEN WE CAN , AND TO ALL THE " UNITED LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION " MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM PRESIDENTEZ C.C. , ORTIZ APPRECIATE THAT BEER AT THE CHRISTMAS DINNER BRO. !  :thumbsup:
> *


Ah na it's all good homie!


----------



## Homie Styln

I want everyone to keep an eye on Mr Ortiz, I don't need to say why do I?
Pictures speak a 1000 words..

[attachmentid=392515]


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 20 2005, 01:08 PM~4444534
> *I want everyone to keep an eye on Mr Ortiz, I don't need to say why do I?
> Pictures speak a 1000 words..
> 
> [attachmentid=392515]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND NEW YEAR !!!!!!  :thumbsup: MIRAGE C.C. DALLAS


----------



## BIRDYLUV

> _Originally posted by mirage_dallas_@Dec 20 2005, 07:21 PM~4446422
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS AND NEW YEAR !!!!!!   :thumbsup: MIRAGE C.C. DALLAS
> *


DAMN MIRAGE IS BACK??? :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 20 2005, 02:08 PM~4444534
> *I want everyone to keep an eye on Mr Ortiz, I don't need to say why do I?
> Pictures speak a 1000 words..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Are you compensating? Hahahaha...J/K! :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ+Dec 20 2005, 04:09 AM~4442119-->
> 
> 
> 
> HELL YEA JESSIE ITS ALWAYS A GOOD FEELING TO HELP OTHER THAT R IN NEED IM GLAD TO SEE THERE R PEOPLE OUT THERE WILLING TO TAKE OUT SOME TIME FOR PEOPLE NTO AS PREVILGED AS SOME OF US GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE DEFINATLY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2005, 07:28 AM~4442427
> *im glad we all could help a familiy in need big probs to every one that helped makle this happen....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Homie [email protected] 20 2005, 09:56 AM~4442974
> *I hope all those who gave see this and sit back and reflect on just how much you have and know how blessed you are. I'm sure that many of us can relate to  having hard time as kids. we've worked hard this year to give back to our communities and I for one am very proud of all of us for taking the time out and standing out in cold weather and all the other stuff, but when I hear how much joy this has brought to the families that needed this the most I feel like this is truly what Christmas is about.. Thank you to all for helping out..
> ULA giving back to the communities...
> John - Homie Styln 69 Impala - King of the Homies
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 20 2005, 01:54 PM~4444449
> *VGP GOOD PICTURES HOMIE, THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT HELPING OUT WHEN WE CAN , AND TO ALL THE " UNITED LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION " MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM PRESIDENTEZ C.C.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

I got more pics comming soon. I will let you know once I get them uploaded to my site! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Magnificos

[attachmentid=393417]*<span style=\'color:red\'>

PLEASE COME AND SUPPORT THE CAUSE "UNITY"!

</span>*


----------



## VGP

:0 




> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Dec 17 2005, 10:13 PM~4427545
> *MAJESTIX C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats one sexy man getting down with the camera! :biggrin:

I just uploaded the pictures I took that afternoon to my site, so go check them out


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Dec 22 2005, 12:09 AM~4457391
> *:0
> Thats one sexy man getting down with the camera!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: SOMEBODY GOT TO SAY IT QUE NO HOMIE !


----------



## Guest

I dont have get ready yet ... I was young used of them back in the day .. so I still keep it alive mirage get back maybe later. 


> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Dec 20 2005, 07:05 PM~4446798
> *DAMN MIRAGE IS BACK??? :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

MERRY XMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE ULA FROM SAL MATA AND THE DALLAS LOWRIDERS PEACE OUT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

To all the ULA members, I dropped off the money we collected for Officer Nava, I left it at the front desk with officer Mendez.. He will make sure it get's to the Nava family..
For those who are not aware Officer Nava was a Ft Worth PD who was killed in the line of duty 3 weeks ago. He had 2 young children, a boy and a girl. No one should loose a parent especially right before Christmas..  
I think we (ULA) have done good this year. We've helped a lot of causes to help people and the community this year.. I'm proud to say I'm a memeber of the ULA Dallas / Ft Worth. John Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## dannysnty

merry x-mas to every one from Jokerz be safe ....see yal next year......


----------



## TOP DOG '64

INTOKABLES C.C.

:thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 24 2005, 09:59 AM~4472817
> *INTOKABLES C.C.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## AZTEKA 68

:thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 24 2005, 09:59 AM~4472817
> *INTOKABLES C.C.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Incognito

On behalf of INTOKABLEZ DE DALLAS we want to wish everyone a merry x mass and a happy coming new year...


----------



## Incognito

This is it...


----------



## VGP

To all the ULA...Thank You for everything!

Merry Christmas y Prospero Ano!


----------



## J-KAT

[attachmentid=397640]


----------



## Guest

HEY WHAT'S UP NEW HOMIE INTOKABLEZ C.C.?? :cheesy: OH YEAH... HOPE U ALL GET HAPPY HOLIDAY TO THE INTOKABLEZ DE DALLAS,TX.!!!!!!!!! FROM GERARDO OF MIRAGE DE DALLAS,TX SINCE 1991 :thumbsup:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 24 2005, 09:59 AM~4472817
> *INTOKABLEZ DE DALLAS C.C.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks a lot for the Introduction Mando


----------



## lil joe

Merry Christmas to all of you homies :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

George, Chilo, Good luck with the new club...


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 20 2005, 08:56 AM~4442974
> *I hope all those who gave see this and sit back and reflect on just how much you have and know how blessed you are. I'm sure that many of us can relate to  having hard time as kids. we've worked hard this year to give back to our communities and I for one am very proud of all of us for taking the time out and standing out in cold weather and all the other stuff, but when I hear how much joy this has brought to the families that needed this the most I feel like this is truly what Christmas is about.. Thank you to all for helping out..
> ULA giving back to the communities...
> John - Homie Styln 69 Impala - King of the Homies
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Check out Homie Styln scrp'n past Joe's Burger, thx for the vid VGP...  

http://www.vgpinc.com/videos/homiestylinhq/homiestylin.mpg


----------



## dannysnty

hope every one had a good christmas ......


----------



## SixFoSS

Hope everyone stays safe and are nowhere near the fires burning up in Arlington at the moment.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 22 2005, 01:12 AM~4457399
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: SOMEBODY GOT TO SAY IT QUE NO HOMIE !
> *


Hell yeah bro! If i was smart I would have logged in using a different name and say it! :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 24 2005, 10:59 AM~4472817
> *INTOKABLES C.C.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Congrats!

BTW...What mag is that?


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 26 2005, 12:22 AM~4483032
> *Check out Homie Styln scrp'n past Joe's Burger, thx for the vid VGP...
> 
> http://www.vgpinc.com/videos/homiestylinhq/homiestylin.mpg
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Dec 27 2005, 10:49 PM~4496517
> *:thumbsup:  Congrats!
> 
> BTW...What mag is that?
> *



Street Customs with model Claudia...

:biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Dec 27 2005, 08:48 PM~4496509
> *Hell yeah bro!  If i was smart I would have logged in using a different name and say it!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$




----------



## 214RIDERZ

ANYTHING CRACKIN OFF THIS WEEKEND MAYBE JOES BE A GOOD SPOT SATURDAY NIGHT SUPPOSED TO BE LIKE 82 SUNDAY DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Smooth Operator

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

I may try and go, I've got my grand kids and son from Cali visiting so can't say I'll be there for sure but I'll try...  If I don't make it there 
HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL & BE SAFE. 
Also for those of who like to make noise. DON"T BE SHOOT"N NO GUNS ON NEW YEARS. THOSE BULLETS HAVE TO LAND SOMEWHERE & I"M SURE NO ONE WANTS THEM TO LAND ON THEM OR ONE OF THIER LOVED ONEs (KIDS / GRAND KID)...
Keep it real Homies.. :0 
Alrato Locos / John Homie Styln 69 Impala and yes in 2006 I'm still King of the Homies and you know this man!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Whats up lil John? :machinegun:


----------



## Homie Styln

[attachmentid=402471]


----------



## Forgiven 63

:nono: :guns: :nono: 

We hear you John


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

:thumbsup: :guns: :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS

Any Dallas peeps want to get in on this action...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...138906&st=24840

:biggrin:


----------



## ULA




----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 29 2005, 09:11 AM~4505922
> *I may try and go, I've got my grand kids and son from Cali visiting so can't say I'll be there for sure but I'll try...    If I don't make it there
> HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL & BE SAFE.
> Also for those of who like to make noise. DON"T BE SHOOT"N NO GUNS ON NEW YEARS. THOSE BULLETS HAVE TO LAND SOMEWHERE & I"M SURE NO ONE WANTS THEM TO LAND ON THEM OR ONE OF THIER LOVED ONEs (KIDS / GRAND KID)...
> Keep it real Homies..  :0
> Alrato Locos / John Homie Styln 69 Impala and yes in 2006 I'm still King of the Homies and you know this man!!!!!!!!      :biggrin:
> *


WHERE IS THE NEW YEAR'S PARTY AT????????????


----------



## Homie Styln

George-thught-it-was-your-house!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

every one have a safe new years and dont drink to much :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX

uffin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Dec 31 2005, 08:44 AM~4520573
> *every one have a safe new years and  dont drink to much :biggrin:
> *



QUE ONDA DANNY , WHERE'S THE NEW YEARS PARTY AT HOMIE , I HOPE EVERYBODY HAS A GREAT NEW YEARS ,CAUSE I KNOW EVERYBODY IS GETTING TORE-UP TONIGHT !


----------



## Homie Styln

Que Onda Danny you and all your club have a good New Years, were having a party in the OC, if you want to drop by let me know..   :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Happy New Year To You Guys From LuxuriouS Car Club...


----------



## Incognito

Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## Incognito

Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

Happy new yr.


----------



## Homie Styln

Hope everyone had a Happy & Safe New Years. Don't forget there's the car show on the Jan 8th.. Our first ULA meeting is Jan 11th.. So let's try and have a good turn out. Hit me up if you need to ahve something discussed at this 1st meeting of the year.


----------



## radicalkingz

HOPE EVERYBODY HAD A SAFE NEW YEAR AND ENJOYED THE HOLIDAYS FROM THE GUYS AT B'S HYDRAULICS


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 1 2006, 08:20 PM~4529481
> *Hope everyone had a Happy & Safe New Years. Don't forget there's the car show on the Jan 8th.. Our first ULA meeting is Jan 11th.. So let's try and have a good turn out. Hit me up if you need to ahve something discussed at this 1st meeting of the year.
> *


:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 1 2006, 07:20 PM~4529481
> *Hope everyone had a Happy & Safe New Years. Don't forget there's the car show on the Jan 8th.. Our first ULA meeting is Jan 11th.. So let's try and have a good turn out. Hit me up if you need to ahve something discussed at this 1st meeting of the year.
> *


If anyone has any questions about the show on Janurary 8th you can call Robert at 214-995-6067-- or pm me with your question, Thankx


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Dec 29 2005, 05:59 AM~4505359
> *ANYTHING CRACKIN OFF THIS WEEKEND MAYBE JOES BE A GOOD SPOT SATURDAY NIGHT SUPPOSED TO BE LIKE 82 SUNDAY DAY :biggrin:
> *


where was every one?


----------



## Forgiven 63

WE WANT TO WELCOME YOU TO JOIN US
FOR DANCE TICKET’S OR RAFLE TICKET’S CALL , E-MAIL or PM
JOSE: 214-356-1633 ; [email protected] ; liljoe 
DAVID: [email protected] ; TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE


----------



## MAJESTIX

:thumbsup:


----------



## ULA




----------



## dannysnty

i hope every one had a good new years...


----------



## Homie Styln

With the weather so nice DALLAS LOWRIDERS is asking everyone out ot Kiest park in the OC this Sat. So come'on out and let's do our first Chill'n Grill of the new year 2006, cause you know how we do it.. Forecast for this Sunday 72% over partly cloudy skies.. So come on our and represent and be ready to hop your shit!!!!  

Give me a roll call on who's going to show up..


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 1 2006, 07:20 PM~4529481
> *Don't forget there's the car show on the Jan 8th.. Our first ULA meeting is Jan 11th.. So let's try and have a good turn out.
> *












What's uP! John tha Homie tooooo far for tha reeeeaaaal rida's?????</span>


----------



## Homie Styln

Shit thought it was the following weekend.. I'll change this to Sat..


----------



## TOP DOG '64




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 5 2006, 09:52 PM~4557995
> *Shit thought it was the following weekend.. I'll change this to Sat..
> *


HEY JOHN ,ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT THIS SATURDAY , IF SO WHAT TIME ?


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

Who has the hopping belt???


----------



## Homie Styln

Let start posting up about 11 or 12 at the park.. Were going to bring one of our big grills so for those that don't want to bring a grill, just bring something and you can grill with us!!!!


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Jan 6 2006, 12:47 AM~4558950
> *Who has the hopping belt???
> *


WHY DO WANT TO HOP OR WHAT.


----------



## VENOM65

i think ceasar has it irving customs.


----------



## Forgiven 63

Good ? 
Who has the Belt ?


----------



## Homie Styln

Why can you beat this...   

[attachmentid=412715]


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 6 2006, 07:10 AM~4559740
> *Why can you beat this...
> 
> [attachmentid=412715]
> *


TOMRAIDER GET'S UP LIKE A MOFO JOHN BUT 2006 IS A NEW YEAR TIME 4 NEW CHAMPIONS JUST LIKE *TEXAS LONGHORNS* DID USC!!!! :biggrin: NO DISS TOWARDS SAL


----------



## Forgiven 63

NO I CANT DO THAT    

We just want to know how the Champ is. :biggrin: 

TOMRAIDER :0


----------



## VENOM65

he's good thanx for asking how about u. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Sexythree Just messing with ya.. Hey you going to the picnic Sat.. When you guys going to selling tkts to the dance.. Let me know, Dallas Lowriders wil be in the house and you know how we roll BIG...


----------



## VENOM65

but her radiator is leaking. :barf:


----------



## Forgiven 63

I got ticket's right here homie.
Dallas Lowrider looking to take the Club Participation Trophy

Hit me our Jose up for Dance or Beer Raffle ticket's

Jose 214 -356-1633 or [email protected]
David [email protected]


----------



## Forgiven 63

Iam going to try to stop by, I got the INLAW'S comeing this weekend.
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 
Thank god it's only for the weekend


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 6 2006, 08:41 AM~4559872
> *Iam going to try to stop by, I got the  INLAW'S comeing this weekend.
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> Thank god it's only for the weekend
> *


good luck on that homie, uffin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

Thank's Iam going to need it


----------



## VENOM65

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 6 2006, 07:41 AM~4559872
> *Iam going to try to stop by, I got the  INLAW'S comeing this weekend.
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> Thank god it's only for the weekend
> *


WHY DONT YOU GET ONE OF YOUR CLUB MEMEBERS TO DO A PRANK CALL AND SAY THAT THEY NEED YOUR HELP AND THEN YOU CAN GET AWAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

:0 I never thong about that ! ! ! ! ! 
I think I will do it....
Damm, That still wont have me out the house all weekend.
I think the 63 is going to have alot of thing's done to it this weekend 
I just hope the old man dont try to help.......


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Hey hey don't be culo the your old man..hey just wants to help you out.lol :roflmao: Hey Ill give you a call also because I want to check them lights out.


----------



## VENOM65

GOOD LUCK ON THAT AGAIN HOMIE, :biggrin: . BUT HEY GIVE ME THE NUMBER I GOT KINDS OF SHIT TO DO. WE CAN WORK ON SHIT ALL WEEKEND. :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

it not that he want's to help me " That's cool! ". It's that he dont understand why we do, what we do to our car's........


----------



## Forgiven 63

:biggrin: thank for the support


----------



## VENOM65

I DONT THINK THEY WILL EVER UNDERSTAND.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 6 2006, 08:23 AM~4560118
> *it not that he want's to help me " That's cool! ". It's that he dont understand why we do, what we do to our car's........
> *


I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM ESPECIALLY WHEN WE HAVE THE CAR LOOKING NICE AND THEN TEAR IT DOWN AGAIN THAT PISSES MY OL MAN OFF!!! BUT OH WELL ITS LOWRIDING LIFE!


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 6 2006, 08:08 AM~4559731
> *i think ceasar has it irving customs.
> *


Damn,wuts ol'Cease' up to @ Irving Customz???


----------



## Forgiven 63

I think we all get that 
" WHY THAT F*CK DID YOU DO THAT SHIT FOR" 
shit from our loved one's

It's the lowrider Life Homeboy's


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

IS CEASARS PHONE STILL OFF? DID HE CHANGE THE NUMBER OR WHAT?


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 6 2006, 09:50 AM~4560264
> *IS CEASARS PHONE STILL OFF? DID HE CHANGE THE NUMBER OR WHAT?
> *


Aint no tellin,but i'm rollin by there this afternoon,aint been through there in awhile..


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Jan 6 2006, 09:51 AM~4560274
> *Aint no tellin,but i'm rollin by there this afternoon,aint been through there in awhile..
> *


Yea I guess I gotta go up there also.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

A LITTLE BIRDIE TOLD ME THE IRVING CUSTOMS WAS CLOSED!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jan 6 2006, 10:07 AM~4560400
> *A LITTLE BIRDIE TOLD ME THE IRVING CUSTOMS WAS CLOSED!
> *


Ah hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 6 2006, 09:08 AM~4560410
> *Ah hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THAT JUST WHAT THE BIRD TOLD ME BUT ROLL BY ANYWAYS TO VERIFIY


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jan 6 2006, 10:07 AM~4560400
> *A LITTLE BIRDIE TOLD ME THE IRVING CUSTOMS WAS CLOSED!
> *


WUT?????????I'll go holla @ cease about that.... :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

I WAS SHOCKED WHEN I HEARD ABOUT IT!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER

big cesar cant be closed ??


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

LIKE I SAID DONT TAKE MY WORD! JUST WHAT I HAD HEARD FROM A BIRD FROM D-TOWN!!! I HOPE HE HASNT CLOSED UP! HE HAS BEEN AROUND FOR A WHILE!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER

:uh:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

Since we are entering 2006, is the ULA website going to be update and kept up with or what. Just wondering


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jan 6 2006, 11:09 AM~4560845
> *Since we are entering 2006, is the ULA website going to be update and kept up with or what.  Just wondering
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Ceasar ain't closed yet. He's there for now. I went by there yesterday. He's working on wrapping Sal's frame for his 64.. Can't say what the future holds though.. His ph is still OOS.. but he's definatley still open for now :0


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 6 2006, 11:24 AM~4560940
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


Put in on the agenda for next weeks meeting (Jan 11)


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 6 2006, 10:33 AM~4561027
> *Ceasar ain't closed yet. He's there for now. I went by there yesterday. He's working on wrapping Sal's frame for his 64.. Can't say what the future holds though.. His ph is still OOS.. but he's definatley still open for now :0
> *


 :thumbsup: thats good!!!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 5 2006, 09:52 PM~4557995
> *Shit thought it was the following weekend.. I'll change this to Sat..
> *


Already have plans for Saturday. :angry: 

See everyone on Sunday. uffin:


----------



## Incognito

Very good turn out at the Auto Zone show.....here are some pics.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

i also enjoyed the show.


----------



## Texas Massacre

show was good!


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Jan 8 2006, 05:51 PM~4575171
> *Very good turn out at the Auto Zone show.....here are some pics.
> *


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

Post all Auto Zone pix here: :cheesy:   

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=231685


----------



## 214RIDERZ

YEA IT WAS NICE TO HAVE A LIL SHOW LIKE THIS THIS TIME OF THE YR IT KEEPS VERYONE TOGETHER DONT FORGET THIS SATURDAY AT JOES MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE PEOPLE OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Good turn out for the Auto Zone shine and show event. ULA was rep'd hard as usual.. I spoke with theAuto Zone Mngr and he was very thankful, he didn't expect as many cars and people. Well that's seems to be the case with everything we do, people underestimate the power of the ULA and it's members. Just give us notice in advance and we'll do it BIG...


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 9 2006, 10:37 AM~4578292
> *Good turn out for the Auto Zone shine and show event. ULA was rep'd hard as usual.. I spoke with theAuto Zone Mngr and he was very thankful, he didn't expect as many cars and people. Well that's seems to be the case with everything we do, people underestimate the power of the ULA and it's members. Just give us notice in advance and we'll do it BIG...
> *


I agree with you John on the underestimating, because it was only roped off where only approx 10 -15 cars could fit when approx 30 went. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

AUTOZONE SHOW 
GOOD TURN-OUT & GOOD SHOW!

No Entry Fee.
Free Lunch.
Laid back show.
Families from the neighborhood came out to enjoy the show. (FREE)
Supporting business in the hood.

All of the above can be done more often, it just takes some planning and everyone will benefit.

GOOD JOB QUBE! :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

Alright my pics are up, check them out ( www. VGPINC .com )


----------



## ramon0517

:thumbsup: jesse, nice pic's - say hi to debbie for me - belinda


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jan 9 2006, 01:44 PM~4579038
> *AUTOZONE SHOW
> GOOD TURN-OUT & GOOD SHOW!
> 
> No Entry Fee.
> Free Lunch.
> Laid back show.
> Families from the neighborhood came out to enjoy the show. (FREE)
> Supporting business in the hood.
> 
> All of the above can be done more often, it just takes some planning and everyone will benefit.
> 
> GOOD JOB QUBE! :thumbsup:
> *


WAY TO GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY. :thumbsup: 
AUTO ZONE...U.L.A. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by ramon0517_@Jan 9 2006, 03:24 PM~4579962
> *  :thumbsup: jesse, nice pic's - say hi to debbie for me - belinda
> *


Thank You ma'am! As soon as I got home I told Debbie you were out there and showed her the picture. She said she should have gone, but that was my fault :biggrin: She says next time! Anyway, she says hello. :wave:


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

From: Qube[/b]


----------



## VENOM65

:thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

:wave: Hi everyone just a reminder that we have a ULA Meeting tonight at the Hwy Cafe at 8:00


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

Let us know how the ULA meeting was and what all happened. :wave:


----------



## Forgiven 63

Ok, Who what's Dance Ticket's or Beer Raffle Ticket's

Majestix, Smooth N Low, Infiniti 
Dallas Lowriders, Boulevard Aces 
Garland's Finest ,Estilo, Phaylanx
Rollerz Only , any ULA member's

ALL WELCOME


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

HAS ANYONE SEEN THE DVD FROM HOPTOBER FEST THAT WAS HANDED OUT BY KINGHTS C.C.? HOW DOES IT LOOK?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 13 2006, 06:49 PM~4614279
> *HAS ANYONE SEEN THE DVD FROM HOPTOBER FEST THAT WAS HANDED OUT BY KINGHTS C.C.? HOW DOES IT LOOK?
> *


I SEEN IT BUT THAT SHIT KEEPS ON GETTING STUCK ,I DONT KNOW IF ITS ONLY MY DVD OR WHAT ! :dunno:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Hope the info helps anyone rebuilding a classic![attachmentid=423886]


----------



## Homie Styln

I heard that Joe's was a pretty good turn out.  Some of the guys from Dallas Lowriders are going to go to Las Lomas next Sat for anyone who wants to join us.. 
Jesse, Sal & Manny are going to take thier hoppers out, it was mentioned in the meeting last week, if you recall Jesse & Sal said they were taking thier cars out there.  

As for the Video I didn't have any trbl playing it on my lap top.. Has anyone else had any trbl? The video is pretty good.


----------



## Homie Styln

As for the Video I didn't have any trbl playing it on my lap top.. Has anyone else had any trbl? The video is pretty good.


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

For Sale:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=232873&hl=


----------



## Forgiven 63

We couldnt see it also.........
it was like it was in " Chopped & Screwed " mode


----------



## snl47

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 13 2006, 09:27 PM~4614850
> *I SEEN IT BUT THAT SHIT KEEPS ON GETTING STUCK ,I DONT KNOW IF ITS ONLY MY DVD OR WHAT !  :dunno:
> *


I had the same problem but I was able to burn the DVD to a new one and the new one seems fine so far. Jose from Garland's Finest had the same problem..


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 13 2006, 08:27 PM~4614850
> *I SEEN IT BUT THAT SHIT KEEPS ON GETTING STUCK ,I DONT KNOW IF ITS ONLY MY DVD OR WHAT !  :dunno:
> *


mine started to do that but i just cleaned it and it stoped.


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Jan 15 2006, 11:06 PM~4630614
> *For Sale:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=232873&hl=
> *


LRM responded to your letra.....


what do you think of that?


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Jan 16 2006, 10:26 AM~4632502
> *LRM responded to your letra.....
> what do you think of that?
> *


what???


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Jan 16 2006, 10:00 AM~4632713
> *what???
> *


they printed your letra on the march 2006 issue on pg 20


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 16 2006, 07:02 AM~4631706
> *We couldnt see it also.........
> it was like it was in  " Chopped & Screwed " mode
> *


YEAH MINE WAS DOING THAT ALSO KEEPS ON TURNING OFF AT SOME SPOTS AND THEN STARTS ALL OVER !


----------



## snl47

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 16 2006, 12:53 PM~4633170
> *YEAH MINE WAS DOING THAT ALSO KEEPS ON TURNING OFF AT SOME SPOTS AND THEN STARTS ALL OVER !
> *


Tiny, be on the lookout for an email from me tonight,, I got the design done for you.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Jan 16 2006, 11:56 AM~4633187
> *Tiny, be on the lookout for an email from me tonight,, I got the design done for you.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Jan 13 2006, 08:49 PM~4614279-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAS ANYONE SEEN THE DVD FROM HOPTOBER FEST THAT WAS HANDED OUT BY KINGHTS C.C.? HOW DOES IT LOOK?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHECKED IT OUT...IT WAS COOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2006, 10:27 PM~4614850
> *I SEEN IT BUT THAT SHIT KEEPS ON GETTING STUCK ,I DONT KNOW IF ITS ONLY MY DVD OR WHAT !  :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TINY YOU MUST HAVE GOT THE BOOTLEG VERSION
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 16 2006, 09:02 AM~4631706
> *We couldnt see it also.........
> it was like it was in  " Chopped & Screwed " mode
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BalleronaBudget

Where can I get a copy?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jan 16 2006, 04:22 PM~4635270
> *CHECKED IT OUT...IT WAS COOL.
> TINY YOU MUST HAVE GOT THE BOOTLEG VERSION
> 
> uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: SHIT I THINK I DID !


----------



## Homie Styln

Bootleggers :angry: Mine worked fine, it was a pretty decent video too.. :biggrin: 
I'll sell you a good copy :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln

Manny from Dallas Lowriders is also going to bring out the single pump Regal.. 
Hit'n back bumper nasty and yes it's got a new clip and is painted all white now..  
We'll be at Las Lomas Sat nite so come out and chill and for those who dare come hop your shit... :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

DAMN IT SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO GET GOOD , THE ONLY BAD THING IS THAT THEY AIN'T HAVING THE MORALES-VS-PAQUIO FIGHT THERE LIKE KNIGHTS C.C. TOLD US .


----------



## Homie Styln

How you find that out Tiny, did you call them?


----------



## ULA

:cheesy:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 16 2006, 08:04 PM~4636901
> *How you find that out Tiny, did you call them?
> *



YEAH I CALLED THEM ON THAT # THAT YOU POSTED .


----------



## Homie Styln

Well there's alway DG's down the street to catch the fight and then go back and check out the hop. We'll take the guys with the hoppers with us so we know we won't miss the hop,LOL,LOL,LOL :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

Ok, I found this out last nite....

Reserved Tables for club's, Will be on a 
" First come-First Served" bases
Club must buy 10 Ticket's to Reserve a Table.


----------



## ULA

LAS LOMAS


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

what do i need to do to join the ula


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Jan 19 2006, 09:31 PM~4662392
> *what do i need to do to join the ula
> *


are you from the dfw area !


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Jan 19 2006, 09:31 PM~4662392
> *what do i need to do to join the ula
> *


if u r from the dfw area, u need to join the meetings that r held every other wednesday. the next one is on the 25th so if u want join we'll post u the directions on how to get there.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

U L A !!!!


----------



## VGP

To all the Dallas speeders check out the D/FW Riders Topics for important info

D/FW Riders Topic Link


----------



## VENOM65

shit they didnt just start that shit they pulled me over for going 4 miles over the speed limit in fort worth, punk ass fort worth huras. :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## Forgiven 63

DAMM 4mph THAT F*CKED UP....

Mother F*ckin Politicians
there behind all this shit :angry: 

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## VENOM65

but i didnt pay it. i got that probation shit so as long as i dont go to ft worth for 3 months it will be all good.


----------



## VENOM65

or is it not get a ticket any where in texas.


----------



## Homie Styln

[attachmentid=431025]


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jan 16 2006, 08:30 PM~4637179
> *ITS ALL ABOUT NO LOVE FIELD~  :uh:
> *


 I guess BRICKHOUSE was right! :uh:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jan 20 2006, 02:13 PM~4667724
> *I guess BRICKHOUSE was right!  :uh:
> *


 right about what


----------



## 214RIDERZ

:biggrin: EVERYONE GOING TO JOES THEN


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jan 20 2006, 03:36 PM~4668272
> *:biggrin: EVERYONE GOING TO JOES THEN
> *


Nah,I think everybody will be at Las Lomas....


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jan 20 2006, 03:36 PM~4668272
> *:biggrin: EVERYONE GOING TO JOES THEN
> *


Yep. I'll be there. Hey what happened to the drink last week?[/FONT]


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Jan 20 2006, 03:38 PM~4668290
> *Nah,I think everybody will be at Las Lomas....
> *


Oh,shit I guess it is Joes..... Just saw the other post!!:cheesy:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 20 2006, 02:07 PM~4667666
> *[attachmentid=431025]
> *



WHAT HAPPEN TO LAS LOMAS JOHN ?


----------



## 214RIDERZ

I GOT U DOG THIS WEEKEND HOMIE JSUT FOR U DOG ORTIZ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Can't say for sure, just didn't look like it worked out with the owner as well as it was presented, they had a wedding set for Sat nite, now how this was just told to us now is beyond me, also there now talking about us getting security. So from my propective this site is dead.. :0 Hey there loss, guess we'll stay at Joe's for now.. Which ain't bad..
Joe's has been good to us..


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 20 2006, 05:53 PM~4669318
> *Can't say for sure, just didn't look like it worked out with the owner as well as it was presented, they had a wedding set for Sat nite, now how this was just told to us now is beyond me, also there now talking about us getting security. So from my propective this site is dead.. :0  Hey there loss, guess we'll stay at Joe's for now.. Which ain't bad..
> Joe's has been good to us..
> *



DAMN THATS KIND OF MESSED UP FOR PEOPLE THAT DONT HAVE ACCESS TO THE INTERNET , THEY PROBABLY STILL THINK ITS GOING TO BE AT THAT OTHER SPOT .


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 20 2006, 05:53 PM~4669318
> *Can't say for sure, just didn't look like it worked out with the owner as well as it was presented, they had a wedding set for Sat nite, now how this was just told to us now is beyond me, also there now talking about us getting security. So from my propective this site is dead.. :0  Hey there loss, guess we'll stay at Joe's for now.. Which ain't bad..
> Joe's has been good to us..
> *


[email protected]&K IT! If they don't want our CA$H we'll do something different....... :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jan 21 2006, 09:31 AM~4673055
> *[email protected]&K IT! If they don't want our CA$H we'll do something different.......  :biggrin:
> *



NO SHIT BRO, THE WAY IT SOUNDS IT'S LIKE THE OWNER HAS THE SAME ATTITUDE ABOUT LOWRIDERS AS A LOT OF OTHER PEOPLE , SAYING THAT WE NEED OUR OWN SECURITY , THATS BULLSHIT !!!


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jan 20 2006, 03:13 PM~4667724
> *I guess BRICKHOUSE was right!  :uh:
> *


AINT NO LOVE IN THE FIELD HOMIE! I THOUGHT YOU KNEW!!
:nono:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 21 2006, 12:23 PM~4673580
> *NO SHIT BRO, THE WAY IT SOUNDS IT'S LIKE THE OWNER HAS THE SAME ATTITUDE ABOUT LOWRIDERS AS A LOT OF OTHER PEOPLE , SAYING THAT WE NEED OUR OWN SECURITY , THATS BULLSHIT !!!
> *


Yea if you dont have a taco hat they dont want your business! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS+Jan 20 2006, 08:38 PM~4670245-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN THATS KIND OF MESSED UP FOR PEOPLE THAT DONT HAVE ACCESS TO THE INTERNET , THEY PROBABLY STILL THINK ITS GOING TO BE AT THAT OTHER SPOT .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOP DOG '64_@Jan 21 2006, 09:31 AM~4673055
> *[email protected]&K IT! If they don't want our CA$H we'll do something different.......  :biggrin:
> *



I guess some people just don't get that having the the support of the ULA is money that they are loosing out on. Just look at the Autozone car show.
They will regret it later..........


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

THOSE PEOPLE GOT SCARED WHEN THEY FINALLY REALIZE THE SIZE OF THE TURNOUT WAS GONNA BE. I GUESS OUR MONEY AIN'T *SEE Y'ALL AT JOE'S*


----------



## Rolled Brim

TTT


----------



## BalleronaBudget

ttt


----------



## VENOM65

joes was the off the hook this weekend. this is the way we should do it every weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

fucken rain ruined our whole night. luckily it didnt come any earlier.


----------



## M HERNANDEZ

Great turnout,,,,,lots of people and rides,,,and best of all, it's with people (Joes') who wants us there! Why ruin a good thing, "if it's not broken, don't fix it!".

I'm not taking nothing away from returning back to Keller's, cruising on Greenville, or even Las Lomas, but if no one else is willing to work with you why bother, and enjoy what you have.

Big props to Dallas Lowriders and Bad Boyz for the hop!

Mike
Royal Image '65


----------



## majestix65

*Don't know how true this is, but I recieved it in an e-mail and it can't hurt to pass it on.*

Dallas and the state of Texas will launch a 30-day speeding ticket frenzy. The state estimates that 9 million dollars will be generated in speeding tickets. 1 million will go to pay state troopers and Dallas Police officers overtime. There will be 50 police officers and state troopers in the Metroplex on duty at all times patrolling the 10 main intersections and highways.

They are the following:


I-35E north and south 
I-20 east and west 
I-30 east and west 
75 north and south 
635 entire loop 
114 east and west 
183 east and west 
175 north and south 
North Dallas Tollway north and south 
George Bush Turnpike east and west 
360 north and south


Now 5 mph above the limit can justify a ticket and every officer is supposed to pull a car over and write a ticket every 10 minutes. They have issued 30 brand new unmarked Crown Victoria cruisers and they are bringing all their part timers on full time. If you work in Dallas or the surrounding areas you must take one of these interstates, routes, or parkways. It's up to you how fast you are doing when they do.

WBAP-820 AM confirmed all of this yesterday morning.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

ULA Meeting this Wednesday same place and time as usual


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Jan 23 2006, 10:18 AM~4686472
> *Don't know how true this is, but I recieved it in an e-mail and it can't hurt to pass it on.
> 
> Dallas and the state of Texas will launch a 30-day speeding ticket frenzy. The state estimates that 9 million dollars will be generated in speeding tickets. 1 million will go to pay state troopers and Dallas Police officers overtime. There will be 50 police officers and state    troopers in the Metroplex on duty at all times patrolling the 10 main intersections and highways.
> 
> They are the following:
> I-35E north and south
> I-20 east and west
> I-30 east and west
> 75 north and south
> 635 entire loop
> 114 east and west
> 183 east and west
> 175 north and south
> North Dallas Tollway north and south
> George Bush Turnpike east and west
> 360 north and south
> Now 5 mph above the limit can justify a ticket and every officer is supposed to pull a car over and write a ticket every 10 minutes. They have issued 30 brand new unmarked Crown Victoria cruisers and they are bringing all their part timers on full time. If you work in Dallas or the surrounding areas you must take one of these interstates, routes, or parkways. It's up to you how fast you are doing when they do.
> 
> WBAP-820 AM confirmed all of this yesterday morning.
> *


BULLSHIT BULLSHIT BULLSHIT. REPOST HOMIE.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jan 23 2006, 12:50 PM~4687331
> *ULA Meeting this Wednesday same place and time as usual
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

Anyone have anything they want to be put on the agenda for this weeks meeting. pm with the info before tomorrow afternoon (12:00)


----------



## BalleronaBudget

Anybody know about this......

It was posted today on the ULA forum......


"The Individuals and Majestics are having a picnic January 29, 2005 at Trinity River Park. All members from ULA are invited and encouraged to come."

Did they put the wrong year or was the date on the post wrong???????


----------



## HEARTBREAKER

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Jan 23 2006, 08:05 PM~4690151
> *Anybody know about this......
> 
> It was posted today on the ULA forum......
> "The Individuals and Majestics are having a picnic January 29, 2005 at Trinity River Park. All members from ULA are invited and encouraged to come."
> 
> Did they put the wrong year or was the date on the post wrong???????
> *


2006 :biggrin:


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 23 2006, 04:11 PM~4688060
> *BULLSHIT BULLSHIT BULLSHIT. REPOST HOMIE.
> *


That's why I put what I put at the top of my post.


----------



## majestix66

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Jan 24 2006, 06:22 AM~4692445
> *That's why I put what I put at the top of my post.
> *


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

Don't forget ULA Meeting tonight same place and time


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jan 25 2006, 07:51 AM~4700613
> *Don't forget ULA Meeting tonight same place and time
> *




uffin:


----------



## Homie Styln

To all my homies I've been down with the Flu since Sat day night. I won't be at the ULA meeting tonite, George is going to take the meeting for me. I'll return next meeting. 
As for any events going on this weekend unless it's nice (70%+) I'll be chill'n at home 
Majestic bring some flyers to the ULA meeting tonite..

If for some reason something comes up that George can't answer you can he can call me but this shouldn't happen, Joe will also be there..

The Las Lomas cruise spot fell apart, so it was good idea that Jesse brought up that we tell them we were roll'n out there and see what happens and I guess there weren't ready for us, they also were asking us about security so I'm not sure if we still want to pursue this. I did hear from Nacho that Joe's is going to do some expanding in the back area. 

TECHNIQUES Valentines Day Dance, let's all get on board and support this event.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

CAN I GET A RECAP ON WHAT HAPPENED AT LAST NIGHTS ULA MEETING?


----------



## VENOM65

alotta of shit.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 26 2006, 03:44 PM~4710995
> *alotta of shit.
> *


DAMN THAT JUST WHAT I NEED TO KNOW, THANKS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

$20 a month per car club starting in feb, there are now 4 spokepeople in the ula just in case one cant make it, spokesmen are john- dallas lowriders,george- intokables,tim- cartel,and synbad -97.9 the beat. secretary is sophia, treasurer is chilo-intokables, sargeant at arms is ramon from estillo. thats petty muc it so if u have any questions pm a *****.

:biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 26 2006, 02:50 PM~4711018
> *$20 a month per car club starting in feb, there are now 4 spokepeople in the ula just in case one cant make it, spokesmen are john- dallas lowriders,george- intokables,tim- cartel,and synbad -97.9 the beat. secretary is sophia, treasurer is chilo-intokables, sargeant at arms is ramon from estillo. thats petty muc it so if u have any questions pm a *****.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Good memory we should make you secretary for the ULA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

ha ha ha yea right.


----------



## VENOM65

ha ha ha yea right.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jan 26 2006, 03:04 PM~4711100
> *Good memory we should make you secretary for the ULA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 thank u


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 26 2006, 03:50 PM~4711018
> *$20 a month per car club starting in feb, there are now 4 spokepeople in the ula just in case one cant make it, spokesmen are john- dallas lowriders,george- intokables,tim- cartel,and synbad -97.9 the beat. secretary is sophia, treasurer is chilo-intokables, sargeant at arms is ramon from estillo. thats petty muc it so if u have any questions pm a *****.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


THANKS, ANYTHING ON WHAT COMMING UP?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Where is the party for this weekend?


----------



## VENOM65

majestics is having a picnic onthe 29th at trinity park in ft. worth. so be sure to bring your picnic basket. won bologna and shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Ha ha ha yea allready.


----------



## TXHYDRASHOCK

UNITED LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION??? WTF? :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65

what do mean wtf. you've never heard of this or what.


----------



## TXHYDRASHOCK

UNITED ***** LOWRIDING BAIL JUMPING GANG BANGING ASSOCIATION!!!!!


----------



## VGP

:0


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 26 2006, 04:07 PM~4711545
> *what do mean wtf. you've never heard of this or what.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## gamezg

I think that dude venom65 should be the secretary too :thumbsup:


----------



## BIRDYLUV

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 26 2006, 04:50 PM~4711018
> *$20 a month per car club starting in feb, there are now 4 spokepeople in the ula just in case one cant make it, spokesmen are john- dallas lowriders,george- intokables,tim- cartel,and synbad -97.9 the beat. secretary is sophia, treasurer is chilo-intokables, sargeant at arms is ramon from estillo. thats petty muc it so if u have any questions pm a *****.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


SO PEOPLE HAVE TO PAY TO GO TO MEETINGS NOW?


----------



## HEARTBREAKER

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 26 2006, 03:44 PM~4711328
> *majestics is having a picnic onthe 29th at trinity park in ft. worth. so be sure to bring your picnic basket. won bologna and shit.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

I may not make it. I have pneumonia and a respiratory condition. May not be around for the next month or so.. George take the helm for a while.. If you have any questions PM me or call me..


----------



## BIG TEX

smells like chinese food...... :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

john did u eat some old bologna or what i know how u old school vatos with fried bologna and shit, give me some. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by BIG TEX_@Jan 26 2006, 10:39 PM~4713766
> *smells like chinese food...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT DOES CHINESE FOOD GOT TO DO WITH ALL STARS?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

John I hope you get better old scooter. Mr. Ortiz


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Jan 26 2006, 05:52 PM~4712325
> *SO PEOPLE HAVE TO PAY TO GO TO MEETINGS NOW?
> *


No, it's just the monthly dues


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jan 27 2006, 08:09 AM~4715668
> *No, it's just the monthly dues
> *


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jan 27 2006, 07:51 AM~4715809
> *
> *


It'll take place of evrytime we have a event trying to get everyone to pay for it at the last minute. It's just to make sure that we have the funds for the picnics we have and maybe even do a third picnic instead of just doing Easter and Hoptoberfest. We can have more for the kids to enjoy at the picnics also maybe giving $$ out at the hop for Hoptoberfest. At the end of the year th X-Mas party the ULA pay for instead of each person paying. There's more, but too much to go on and on here. I'll have minutes at the meeting for everyone that didn't get to attend this past meeting. Hope this helps underrstand the reason behind the monthly dues.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

Nobody has any pics from the BLVD Dallas show, I know it was a couple years ago but I lost mine and was just curious??


----------



## Synbad979

Anybody that wasn't at this past meeting and has questions needs to come to the meeting on Feb 8th and ask them.

The dues are once a month and if ALL 30 car clubs are present that means we would have $600 available each month to cover the Easter Picnic, HOPtoberfest and Christmas party.

This also means that there could be money paid out for Hop Contests at the Picnic and HOPtoberfest......

And we could do a bigger TOY DRIVE for the kids this Christmas.

Just my thoughts.....


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jan 27 2006, 02:09 PM~4717157
> *Anybody that wasn't at this past meeting and has questions needs to come to the meeting on Feb 8th and ask them.
> 
> The dues are once a month and if ALL 30 car clubs are present that means we would have $600 available each month to cover the Easter Picnic, HOPtoberfest and Christmas party.
> 
> This also means that there could be money paid out for Hop Contests at the Picnic and HOPtoberfest......
> 
> And we could do a bigger TOY DRIVE for the kids this Christmas.
> 
> Just my thoughts.....
> *


ORALE !!! uffin:
CAN THE ULA WEB SITE ALSO BE UPDATED???


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Synbad979+Jan 27 2006, 01:09 PM~4717157-->
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody that wasn't at this past meeting and has questions needs to come to the meeting on Feb 8th and ask them.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 So no more questions can be asked here on LIL :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Synbad979_@Jan 27 2006, 01:09 PM~4717157
> *ALL 30 car clubs*


Is there a master list posted somewhere? Is that a question :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jan 27 2006, 01:09 PM~4717157
> *Anybody that wasn't at this past meeting and has questions needs to come to the meeting on Feb 8th and ask them.
> 
> The dues are once a month and if ALL 30 car clubs are present that means we would have $600 available each month to cover the Easter Picnic, HOPtoberfest and Christmas party.
> 
> This also means that there could be money paid out for Hop Contests at the Picnic and HOPtoberfest......
> 
> And we could do a bigger TOY DRIVE for the kids this Christmas.
> 
> Just my thoughts.....
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BalleronaBudget

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jan 26 2006, 04:04 PM~4711100
> *Good memory we should make you secretary for the ULA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Or somebody should post thenotes on here......

For those of us that can't make it.


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jan 27 2006, 01:09 PM~4717157
> *Anybody that wasn't at this past meeting and has questions needs to come to the meeting on Feb 8th and ask them.
> 
> The dues are once a month and if ALL 30 car clubs are present that means we would have $600 available each month to cover the Easter Picnic, HOPtoberfest and Christmas party.
> 
> This also means that there could be money paid out for Hop Contests at the Picnic and HOPtoberfest......
> 
> And we could do a bigger TOY DRIVE for the kids this Christmas.
> 
> Just my thoughts.....
> *


Just to let everyone know, I was not at this meeting so please don't put the dues thing on me.. This seems to keep happening to me  . This was something that was done by the ULA as a whole. If you weren't in agreement with it come to the next meeting, my stance is neutral on this subject. .. :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

It would be bad ass if the meetings could be a little closer in the middle of the D/FW area, You know some people work and the meetings sometime dont kick off till 8:30 or so! just my 2 cents to meet up in the middle!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Jan 27 2006, 12:15 PM~4717607
> *Or somebody should post thenotes on here......
> 
> For those of us that can't make it.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: i like this idea!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

If notes were posted on LIL then there wouldn't be any point of me typing them up at passing them out at the meetings. That the whole purpose of the meetings to go and find out what is going---event, shows, etc. That's why each cc should send a member to the meting to get the info.


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jan 27 2006, 09:19 AM~4715926
> *It'll take place of evrytime we have a event trying to get everyone to pay for it at the last minute.  It's just to make sure that we have the funds for the picnics we have and maybe even do a third picnic instead of just doing Easter and Hoptoberfest. We can have more for the kids to enjoy at the picnics also 2. maybe giving $$ out at the hop for Hoptoberfest. 3. At the end of the year th X-Mas party the ULA pay for instead of each person paying. There's more, but too much to go on and on here. I'll have minutes at the meeting for everyone that didn't get to attend this past meeting.  Hope this helps underrstand the reason behind the monthly dues.
> *


1. IF YOU ARE ALREADY HAVING TROUBLE COLLECTING MONEY BEFORE A PICNIC, CAN YOU IMAGINE HOW MANY MEMBERS THE ULA IS GOING TO LOSE DUE TO THE MONTHLY DUES. & THE PROBLEMS ITS GOING TO CAUSE, EX. ONE CLUB MIGHT BE THERE EVERY MEETING & PAY........THEN ANOTHER CLUB GOES EVERY TWO TO THREE MONTHS.......HOW DO YOU THINK THEY ARE GOING TO FEEL WHEN THEY GET CHARGED UP FOR PAST DUES.? THEY ARE GOING FEEL LIKE EVERYONES PICKING ON THEM.......THEN THAT CLUB WILL QUIT. 

2. SOME MEMBERS MIGHT NOT WANT THIER MONEY TO GO TO THE HOP WINNERS. ..........I THOUGHT THAT WAS WHAT THE BELT WAS FOR.


3. WHAT ABOUT THE MEMBERS THAT DONT GO TO THE CHRISTMAS PARTY? 



OVERALL, I THINK ITS A BAD IDEA BECAUSE ITS GOING TO START A LOT OF PROBLEMS. WEVE BEEN DOING ALRIGHT ALL THIS TIME SO WHY CHANGE IT..................MORE MONEY MORE PROBLEMS.



JUST MY .02


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jan 27 2006, 12:28 PM~4717336
> *:0 So no more questions can be asked here on LIL  :biggrin:
> Is there a master list posted somewhere?  Is that a question  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

If everyone feels so strong anout the dues, then we should discuss it at the next meeting. The CC that were at the last meeting didn't seem to have a problem everyone seem fine about.


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jan 27 2006, 02:22 PM~4717641
> *It would be bad ass if the meetings could be a little closer in the middle of the D/FW area, You know some people work and the meetings sometime dont kick off till 8:30 or so! just my 2 cents to meet up in the middle!!!!
> *


Hey I like Arlington :biggrin: An alternate location could be brought up in a meeting.. THIS IS JUST MY THOUGHTS SO DON"T TAKE THIS AS JOHN SAID WERE MOVING TO ARLINGTON... :angry:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jan 27 2006, 01:39 PM~4717715
> *1. IF YOU ARE ALREADY HAVING TROUBLE COLLECTING MONEY BEFORE A PICNIC, CAN YOU IMAGINE HOW MANY MEMBERS THE ULA IS GOING TO LOSE DUE TO THE MONTHLY DUES. & THE PROBLEMS ITS GOING TO CAUSE, EX. ONE CLUB MIGHT BE THERE EVERY MEETING & PAY........THEN ANOTHER CLUB GOES EVERY TWO TO THREE MONTHS.......HOW DO YOU THINK THEY ARE GOING TO FEEL WHEN THEY GET CHARGED UP FOR PAST DUES.? THEY ARE GOING FEEL LIKE EVERYONES PICKING ON THEM.......THEN THAT CLUB WILL QUIT.
> 
> 2. SOME MEMBERS MIGHT NOT WANT THIER MONEY TO GO TO THE HOP WINNERS. ..........I THOUGHT THAT WAS WHAT THE BELT WAS FOR.
> 3. WHAT ABOUT THE MEMBERS THAT DONT GO TO THE CHRISTMAS PARTY?
> OVERALL, I THINK ITS A BAD IDEA BECAUSE ITS GOING TO START A LOT OF PROBLEMS.  WEVE BEEN DOING ALRIGHT ALL THIS TIME SO WHY CHANGE IT..................MORE MONEY MORE PROBLEMS.
> JUST MY .02
> *



I FEEL YOU ON THIS ONE BRO, CAUSE A LOT OF CLUBS DONT SHOW UP TO EVERY MEETING INCLUDING MYSELF, AND IF WE HAD PROBLEMS BEFORE COLLECTING EVERY NOW AND THEN I CAN JUST IMAGINE WHAT ITS GOING TO BE LIKE TRYING TO DO THIS EVERY MONTH , I MYSELF THINK IT AINT GOING TO WORK CAUSE WHEN YOU GET MONEY INVOLVED I ALSO THINK ITS GOING TO BRING MORE PROBLEMS , BUT IF EVERYBODY DECIDES TO ROLL LIKE THIS I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM ON PAYING THE DUES I JUST BELIEVE THAT WE CAN AVOID FUTURE PROBLEMS WITHOUT THEM , THATS MY .02 ! :dunno:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 27 2006, 01:03 PM~4717856
> *Hey I like Arlington :biggrin: An alternate location could be brought up in a meeting.. THIS IS JUST MY THOUGHTS SO DON"T TAKE THIS AS JOHN SAID WERE MOVING TO ARLINGTON... :angry:
> *


NO I WONT GO THERE JOHN!!! BUT REALLY THE FORT WORTH CLUBS HAVE TO TRAVEL WAY OUT TO D-TOWN NOTHING AGAINST DALLAS, BUT MAN WHY DONT THE ULA HAVE A MEETING OVER THERE ONE MONTH AND A MEETING IN FORT WORTH THE NEXT MONTH OR EVEN IN A-TOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jan 27 2006, 03:07 PM~4717881
> *NO I WONT GO THERE JOHN!!! BUT REALLY THE FORT WORTH CLUBS HAVE TO TRAVEL WAY OUT TO D-TOWN NOTHING AGAINST DALLAS, BUT MAN WHY DONT THE ULA HAVE A MEETING OVER THERE ONE MONTH AND A MEETING IN FORT WORTH THE NEXT MONTH OR EVEN IN A-TOWN! :biggrin:
> *


EVEN IN A-TOWN! Like Arlington? It is the half way point bewteen both Cities, just my own thought... I would like to seee if everyone would be willing to have a meeting every so often closer to Ft Worth but I think we'd need to see commitment from Ft Worth clubs, the way they can do that is by showing up to more meetings and letingt it be known what they would like to see in return for coming out.  

THIS IS JUST MY THOUGHTS SO DON"T TAKE THIS AS JOHN SAID WERE MOVING TO ARLINGTON.. :0


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 27 2006, 03:14 PM~4717919
> *EVEN IN A-TOWN! Like Arlington? It is the half way point bewteen both Cities, just my own thought... I would like to seee if everyone would be willing to have a meeting every so often closer to Ft Worth but I think we'd need to see commitment from Ft Worth clubs, the way they can do that is by showing up to more meetings and letingt it be known what they would like to see in return for coming out.
> 
> THIS IS JUST MY THOUGHTS SO DON"T TAKE THIS AS JOHN SAID WERE MOVING TO ARLINGTON.. :0
> *


Just my opinion but when the quantity of people coming from Fort Worth is equal or somewhat close to equal to amount of Dallas supporters then its an issue but at this point its not even anywhere close!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 27 2006, 01:14 PM~4717919
> *EVEN IN A-TOWN! Like Arlington? It is the half way point bewteen both Cities, just my own thought... I would like to seee if everyone would be willing to have a meeting every so often closer to Ft Worth but I think we'd need to see commitment from Ft Worth clubs, the way they can do that is by showing up to more meetings and letingt it be known what they would like to see in return for coming out.
> 
> THIS IS JUST MY THOUGHTS SO DON"T TAKE THIS AS JOHN SAID WERE MOVING TO ARLINGTON.. :0
> *


  I FEEL YOU JOHN AND I UNDERSTAND WHERE YOUR COMING FROM ON THE FORT WORTH COMMITMENT, AND I SPEAK FOR THE REST OF THE BLVD ACES 817 CHAPTER WE WANTED TO MAKE THE LAST MEETING BUT WE HAD WORK TO DO AND MIAMI IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER! SEE WHAT CAN HAPPEN WE ALWAYS SUPPORT THE ULA ON POSITIVE EVENTS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jan 27 2006, 03:17 PM~4717927
> *Just my opinion but when the quantity of people coming from Fort Worth is equal or somewhat close to equal to amount of Dallas supporters then its an issue but at this point its not even anywhere close!
> *


SEE, NOW THIS IS ANOTHER REASON WHY THE DUES THING WOULDNT WORK. IM SURE IF THE FT.WORTH CLUBS ARE PAYING, THEYRE GOING TO WANT TO HAVE MEETINGS OVER THERE, & NOT TOO MANY DALLAS PEOPLE WOULD GO WHICH WOULD MAKE IT A SMALL MEETING.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

[ QUOTE(BRICKHOUSE @ Jan 27 2006, 03:17 PM) 
Just my opinion but when the quantity of people coming from Fort Worth is equal or somewhat close to equal to amount of Dallas supporters then its an issue but at this point its not even anywhere close!



SEE, NOW THIS IS ANOTHER REASON WHY THE DUES THING WOULDNT WORK. IM SURE IF THE FT.WORTH CLUBS ARE PAYING, THEYRE GOING TO WANT TO HAVE MEETINGS OVER THERE, & NOT TOO MANY DALLAS PEOPLE WOULD GO. 


TRUE MR A. MIGHT AS WELL CHANGE THE NAME FROM ULA TO DLA!!!! :angry:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jan 27 2006, 03:23 PM~4717966
> *[ QUOTE(BRICKHOUSE @ Jan 27 2006, 03:17 PM)
> Just my opinion but when the quantity of people coming from Fort Worth is equal or somewhat close to equal to amount of Dallas supporters then its an issue but at this point its not even anywhere close!
> SEE, NOW THIS IS ANOTHER REASON WHY THE DUES THING WOULDNT WORK. IM SURE IF THE FT.WORTH CLUBS ARE PAYING, THEYRE GOING TO WANT TO HAVE MEETINGS OVER THERE, & NOT TOO MANY DALLAS PEOPLE WOULD GO.
> TRUE MR A. MIGHT AS WELL CHANGE THE NAME FROM ULA TO DLA!!!! :angry:
> *


I live in fort worth so it would be closer for me as well but if you have only a handfull of people coming from fort worth and only a couple clubs it makes no sense to move it when 90% of the clubs are from Dallas? As more clubs from Ft Worth support it becomes a legitimate argument, get more clubs from Foritos involved and then it will have merit.


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jan 27 2006, 03:21 PM~4717959
> *SEE, NOW THIS IS ANOTHER REASON WHY THE DUES THING WOULDNT WORK. IM SURE IF THE FT.WORTH CLUBS ARE PAYING, THEYRE GOING TO WANT TO HAVE MEETINGS OVER THERE, & NOT TOO MANY DALLAS PEOPLE WOULD GO WHICH WOULD MAKE IT A SMALL MEETING.
> *


This isn't something that can be resolved on LIL, same with the dues issue. We need to hash this out in a meeting between everyone involved. That's what the ULA is about, resolving issues within our community. I will try and make it to the next meeting since so much is going on..  

THIS IS JUST MY THOUGHTS SO DON"T TAKE THIS AS JOHN SAID WERE MOVING TO ARLINGTON OR ANYTHING ON DUES!!!!! :angry:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jan 27 2006, 01:28 PM~4718004
> *I live in fort worth so it would be closer for me as well but if you have only a handfull of people coming from fort worth and only a couple clubs it makes no sense to move it when 90% of the clubs are from Dallas? As more clubs from Ft Worth support it becomes a legitimate argument, get more clubs from Foritos involved and then it will have merit.
> *


TRUE AND I UNDERSTAND WHERE YOUR COMING FROM ON THIS BUT I FELT IT WAS WRONG WHEN IT WAS SAID THAT IF YOU WANTED TO KNOW WHAT HAPPEN AT THE ULA THEN YOU NEED TO GO TO THE NEXT MEETING, AND NO NOTES WILL BE POSTED ON LAYITLOW, THE ULA SHOULD USE LAYITLOW AS A TOOL AND PUT NOTES FOR THE MEMEBERS THAT COULD MAKE IT! SHIT I KNOW I WOULD WANT TO KNOW WHATS GOING DOWN IN THE D/FW SO WHY NOT POST THE NOTES AND THOSE MEMBERS IN THE ULA CAN STILL PAY THERE DUES WHEN THE NEXT EVENT IS OR MAIL IT IN OR HOW EVER THE TREASURE WILL COLLECT THE MONEY JUST MY 2 CENTS BRICKHOUSE MUCH RESPECT! :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59

MIGHT AS WELL POST THINGS ON LIL CAUSE THE ULA WEBSITE IS NEVER UPDATED. AND OH YEA....... DUES SUCK :thumbsdown:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Jan 27 2006, 01:37 PM~4718072
> *MIGHT AS WELL POST THINGS ON LIL CAUSE THE ULA WEBSITE IS NEVER UPDATED. AND OH YEA....... DUES SUCK :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Jan 27 2006, 01:37 PM~4718072
> *MIGHT AS WELL POST THINGS ON LIL CAUSE THE ULA WEBSITE IS NEVER UPDATED. AND OH YEA....... DUES SUCK :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jan 27 2006, 04:39 PM~4718083
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


LIKE THEY SAY ... IF IT AIN'T BROKE ... DON'T FIX IT ....


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jan 27 2006, 03:34 PM~4718051
> *TRUE AND I UNDERSTAND WHERE YOUR COMING FROM ON THIS BUT I FELT IT WAS WRONG WHEN IT WAS SAID THAT IF YOU WANTED TO KNOW WHAT HAPPEN AT THE ULA THEN YOU NEED TO GO TO THE NEXT MEETING, AND NO NOTES WILL  BE POSTED ON LAYITLOW, THE ULA SHOULD USE LAYITLOW AS A TOOL AND PUT NOTES FOR THE MEMEBERS THAT COULD MAKE IT! SHIT I KNOW I WOULD WANT TO KNOW WHATS GOING DOWN IN THE D/FW SO WHY NOT POST THE NOTES AND THOSE MEMBERS IN THE ULA CAN STILL PAY THERE DUES WHEN THE NEXT EVENT IS OR MAIL IT IN OR HOW EVER THE TREASURE WILL COLLECT THE MONEY JUST MY 2 CENTS BRICKHOUSE MUCH RESPECT! :biggrin:
> *


I wasnt there for this last meeting so I cant comment too much on that homie but I do understand where your coming from, with what our member told us last night at our meeting, Much respect back!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 27 2006, 01:42 PM~4718112
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> LIKE THEY SAY ... IF IT AIN'T BROKE ... DON'T FIX IT ....
> *


http://www.unitedlowridersassociation.com/home/index.shtm


Sept Meetings
Wed: 9/21/05

SITE UPDATES 
9/20/05


UPDATES PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jan 27 2006, 04:44 PM~4718138
> *http://www.unitedlowridersassociation.com/home/index.shtm
> Sept Meetings
> Wed: 9/21/05
> 
> SITE UPDATES
> 9/20/05
> 
> 
> UPDATES PLEASE!!!!!!
> *


I was referring to the ULA in general ... DFW always gets much props from Texas and the lowriding community in general for being UNITED and up to date on current events ... and I do agree that the website needs to be updated


----------



## 214RIDERZ

DAMN EVERYONE FROM DALLAS IS UP N HERE RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

I'm not the secretary for LIL--I believe I'm secretary for the ULA


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 27 2006, 01:46 PM~4718162
> *I was referring to the ULA in general ... DFW always gets much props from Texas and the lowriding community in general for being UNITED and up to date on current events ... and I do agree that the website needs to be updated
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

KEEP IT UNITED


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jan 27 2006, 03:28 PM~4718004
> *I live in fort worth so it would be closer for me as well but if you have only a handfull of people coming from fort worth and only a couple clubs it makes no sense to move it when 90% of the clubs are from Dallas? As more clubs from Ft Worth support it becomes a legitimate argument, get more clubs from Foritos involved and then it will have merit.
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A LRM PROBLEM TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jan 27 2006, 01:47 PM~4718170
> *I'm not the secretary for LIL--I believe I'm secretary for the ULA
> *


When you type up notes for the next meeting from the previous meeting cant you copy and paste the notes on LIL so that the ULA members/D/FW RIDERZ can see what positive things that are going down for the month>?


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jan 27 2006, 03:34 PM~4718051
> *TRUE AND I UNDERSTAND WHERE YOUR COMING FROM ON THIS BUT I FELT IT WAS WRONG WHEN IT WAS SAID THAT IF YOU WANTED TO KNOW WHAT HAPPEN AT THE ULA THEN YOU NEED TO GO TO THE NEXT MEETING, AND NO NOTES WILL  BE POSTED ON LAYITLOW, THE ULA SHOULD USE LAYITLOW AS A TOOL AND PUT NOTES FOR THE MEMEBERS THAT COULD MAKE IT! SHIT I KNOW I WOULD WANT TO KNOW WHATS GOING DOWN IN THE D/FW SO WHY NOT POST THE NOTES AND THOSE MEMBERS IN THE ULA CAN STILL PAY THERE DUES WHEN THE NEXT EVENT IS OR MAIL IT IN OR HOW EVER THE TREASURE WILL COLLECT THE MONEY JUST MY 2 CENTS BRICKHOUSE MUCH RESPECT! :biggrin:
> *


We have said enough on this thread that there is a known issue that needs to be resolved. I'm would to request that we hold our comments for the next ULA meeting, there have been several very valid points made here to keep turning them over & over will only add to everyones agravation. 
So please Gentlemen & Ladies I ask we hold our comments until next meeting. The issues that need to be discussed should be directed toward the sect. Which is Girly_Lowrider (Sophia) she only takes down the issues so don't expect an answer from her on any issues to be added into the agenda. That's not for her or myself to decide, it up to the ULA as a whole to resolve these issues. 
On another note, I DO NOT MAKE POLICEY FOR THE ULA. My comments our my own, if I say this or say that unless I specifically say it's from the ULA, then it means it my own thoughts and/or opinion. I'm Homie Styln NOT the whole ULA...


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jan 27 2006, 03:54 PM~4718244
> *SOUNDS LIKE A LRM PROBLEM TO ME  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN

LETS JUST KEEP THIS SHIT AT THE MEETINGS AND IF ANYONE HAS ANY QUESTIONS OR PROBLEMS WITH WHAT IS HAPPENING THEN TAKE YOUR ASSES TO THE MEETINGS AND TALK ABOUT IT THEN


LIKE I WILL THIS NEXT MEETING ;SINCE I ALSO MISSED THEMEETING, BUT I CAN GARANTEE THAT NEXT MEETING ITS NOT GOING TO BE THE SAME AFTER WE LEAVE ABOUT BULLSHIT DUES


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 27 2006, 03:55 PM~4718255
> *We have said enough on this thread that there is a known issue that needs to be resolved. I'm would to request that we hold our comments for the next ULA meeting, there have been several very valid points made here to keep turning them over & over will only add to everyones agravation.
> So please Gentlemen & Ladies I ask we hold our comments until next meeting. The issues that need to be discussed should be directed toward the sect. Which is Girly_Lowrider (Sophia) she only takes down the issues so don't expect an answer from her on any issues to be added into the agenda. That's not for her or myself to decide, it up to the ULA as a whole to resolve these issues.
> On another note, I DO NOT MAKE POLICEY FOR THE ULA. My comments our my own, if I say this or say that unless I specifically say it's from the ULA, then it means it my own thoughts and/or opinion. I'm Homie Styln NOT the whole ULA...
> *


WTF? I thought you were sick homie?? Chengao you keep going y going y going....J/K


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jan 27 2006, 03:47 PM~4718170
> *I'm not the secretary for LIL--I believe I'm secretary for the ULA
> *


Yes I agree, Girly_Lowrider only does ULA meeting stuff so everyone should have her e-mail address cause she always sends out the agenda. So send items to be listed in the agenda to her not list them here on the ULA thread. Also don't send them to her at the last minute, give her a few days advinced notice so she has time remeber she does this on her own time so don't send her a war & peace novel just a quick line or 2 on the subject keep all your commnets for the meeting she doesn't need to see or list all that..


----------



## Homie Styln

Yes I'm not feeling well and it's gonna take about a month for my lungs to heal but I think I need to be there to help mediate these issues. I agree with Jesse about people coming to the meetings especially one that seems to have drawn alot of comments. 
This will be my last comment on this subject and hope it will be for everyone else..

REMEMBER WERE THE ULA WE HAVE THE RIGHT TO DISAGREE SO WE CAN WORK ON RESOLVING OUR ISSUES LOGICALLY AS ADULTS, IN THE END WE MAY NOT ALL AGREE BUT WE WILL ALL STICK TOGETHER THAT's WHAT WERE ABOUT NOTHING LESS...?!?!?!


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59

PERSONALLY I THINK THAT LIL IS A GOOD WAY TO COMMUNICATE SOMETIMES. NOT EVERYONE CAN MAKE MEETINGS AND THERE IS A SHITLOAD OF PEEPS ON HERE. I SAY BRING SHIT TO LIL, ITS FREE AND YOU COULD SAVE THE MONEY FROM THE ULA WEBSITE FOR PICNICS.


----------



## Homie Styln

Please send the issue to the sect. to have this added to the agenda at the next meeting..
Thx John


----------



## gamezg

All of yall ****** are fuckin crazy .WHO REALLY GIVES A SHIT.whats the big deal :biggrin:


----------



## snl47

The ULA website has been discussed at the meeting. I do not have the time to do the web site by myselft anymore. Some people have agreed to help with it so updates will be coming. As far as a new look for the site, it is currently close to 300mb in space, over 1200 pages and over 900 pictures. That is a big site and creating a new site would take too much time that I don't have. Everyone is welcome to the meetings and voice thier opinion. See you at the next meeting.


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

> _Originally posted by gamezg_@Jan 27 2006, 03:23 PM~4718454
> *All of yall ****** are fuckin crazy .WHO REALLY GIVES A SHIT.whats the big deal :biggrin:
> *


 i know right


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jan 27 2006, 02:47 PM~4718170
> *I'm not the secretary for LIL--I believe I'm secretary for the ULA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

I mentioned this to a few people before, but I was curious where some of your guys stayed. Here is a program from the internet that will show that. If your interested all you have to do is add your name and your zip code. It's pretty cool and it has different options that you can read over. I made one for the ULA, but anyone can feel free to use it. Here is the link:

http://www.frappr.com/ula


----------



## BalleronaBudget

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Jan 27 2006, 04:00 PM~4718302
> *LETS JUST KEEP THIS SHIT AT THE MEETINGS AND IF ANYONE HAS ANY QUESTIONS OR PROBLEMS WITH WHAT IS HAPPENING THEN TAKE YOUR ASSES TO THE MEETINGS AND TALK ABOUT IT THEN
> LIKE I WILL THIS NEXT MEETING ;SINCE I ALSO MISSED THEMEETING, BUT I CAN GARANTEE THAT NEXT MEETING ITS NOT GOING TO BE THE SAME AFTER WE LEAVE ABOUT BULLSHIT DUES
> *



No Doubt


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Jan 27 2006, 03:00 PM~4718302
> *LETS JUST KEEP THIS SHIT AT THE MEETINGS AND IF ANYONE HAS ANY QUESTIONS OR PROBLEMS WITH WHAT IS HAPPENING THEN TAKE YOUR ASSES TO THE MEETINGS AND TALK ABOUT IT THEN
> LIKE I WILL THIS NEXT MEETING ;SINCE I ALSO MISSED THEMEETING, BUT I CAN GARANTEE THAT NEXT MEETING ITS NOT GOING TO BE THE SAME AFTER WE LEAVE ABOUT BULLSHIT DUES
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Don't forget about Sun the Majestics / Individuals picnic at Trinity park in Ft Worth.
Depending on the weather I may not make it due to my illness (mental) they want me to stay inside unless it's real warm out and not windy outside..


----------



## radicalkingz

I GUESS ILL NEVER KNOW WHATS GOING DOWN AT THE MEETINGS I WASNT AT THE LAST ONE AND DAMN SURE WONT BE AT THE NEXT ONE SUPPORT THE ULA IM GAME TO BE TOLD TO SHOW UP OR DONT ASK QUESTIONS ON LIL WTF KIND OF SHIT IS THAT I SUPPORTED ULA SHOWS BY PHONE CALLS,EMAILS ETC ANYBODY FROM THE ULA NEED HELP AT AN EVENT OR FUNDRAISER IM THERE IF MY SCHEDULE PERMITS IT MY SCHEDULE DOES NOT ALLOW ME TO ATTEND MEETINGS ON THE DAYS THAT THERE SCHEDULED JUST LIKE PEOPLE WHO CANT SUPPORT SATURDAY EVENTS BECAUSE THERE JOBS DONT ALLOW THEM TO THIS SHOUDNT BE A DALLAS THING OR FORT WORTH THING ITS SUPPOSED TO BE A DFW ULA THING SO SOMEBODY BETTER KEEP US POSTED OR ILL CALL JOHN AND HAVE PREACH AT THE NEXT MEETING HAHAH PEACE OUT B.


----------



## Homie Styln

Brian, I think we can come to some sort of a solution, you don't have to the big gun out,LOL,LOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

ON A SAD NOTE , I JUST WANT TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT A REAL GOOD HOMIE FROM THE U.L.A. RECENTLY LOST HIS MOMS LAST WEEKEND , DANNY FROM "JOKERZ" C.C. , I JUST WANT TO ASK FOR EVERYBODY TO KEEP HIM AND HIS FAMILY IN YOUR PRAYERS , KEEP YOUR HEAD UP HOMIE YOUR JEFITA IS IN A WAY BETTER PLACE NOW BRO .


----------



## snl47

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 28 2006, 07:21 AM~4722285
> *ON A SAD NOTE , I JUST WANT TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT A REAL GOOD HOMIE FROM THE U.L.A. RECENTLY LOST HIS MOMS LAST WEEKEND , DANNY FROM "JOKERZ" C.C. , I JUST WANT TO ASK FOR EVERYBODY TO KEEP HIM AND HIS FAMILY IN YOUR PRAYERS , KEEP YOUR HEAD UP HOMIE YOUR JEFITA IS IN A WAY BETTER PLACE NOW BRO .
> *



Sorry to hear about your mom Danny,, call me if you need anything.

Ricardo


----------



## BIRDYLUV

MAYBE WE SHOULD HAVE ANOTHER LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION IN FTW. THEN HAVE ONE REP FROM EACH DISCUSS THE ISSUES :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 27 2006, 02:42 PM~4718112
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> LIKE THEY SAY ... IF IT AIN'T BROKE ... DON'T FIX IT ....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8Game

Wut up ULA??? 

John, don't OD on cough medicine. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

*I AM ONLY MAKE THIS ONE STATMENT ABOUT THE LAST COUPLE OF PAGES. IF I CAN'T MAKE IT TO THE ULA MEETING AND ASK WHAT HAPPENED, I DON'T NEED ANYONE SAYING I SHOULD HAVE WENT TO THE ONE I MISSED AND TO GO TO THE NEXT. DON'T KNOCK PEOPLE WHO CARE ENOUGH TO ASK.*


DANNY, I SENT YOU A P.M.


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Jan 28 2006, 06:11 PM~4724496
> *Wut up ULA???
> 
> John, don't OD on cough medicine.  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Homie don't worry about that I got it under control, just wait'n for my VIP invite to the club..... Hey I'll bring the cough syrup and it's all loaded up..LOL,LOL...


----------



## Homie Styln

Danny, Dallas Lowriders CC entire familia wants to extend our deepest sorrow for your loss homie, if there's anything we can do just let us know.. :angel: :tears:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 28 2006, 07:21 AM~4722285
> *ON A SAD NOTE , I JUST WANT TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT A REAL GOOD HOMIE FROM THE U.L.A. RECENTLY LOST HIS MOMS LAST WEEKEND , DANNY FROM "JOKERZ" C.C. , I JUST WANT TO ASK FOR EVERYBODY TO KEEP HIM AND HIS FAMILY IN YOUR PRAYERS , KEEP YOUR HEAD UP HOMIE YOUR JEFITA IS IN A WAY BETTER PLACE NOW BRO .
> *


 :0 I feel it bro, my prayers are with you and your family! :angel:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 28 2006, 06:21 AM~4722285
> *ON A SAD NOTE , I JUST WANT TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT A REAL GOOD HOMIE FROM THE U.L.A. RECENTLY LOST HIS MOMS LAST WEEKEND , DANNY FROM "JOKERZ" C.C. , I JUST WANT TO ASK FOR EVERYBODY TO KEEP HIM AND HIS FAMILY IN YOUR PRAYERS , KEEP YOUR HEAD UP HOMIE YOUR JEFITA IS IN A WAY BETTER PLACE NOW BRO .
> *



Danny our prayers are with you and your family carnal. Moe did call me wednesday night before the meeting wanting me to let everyone know and I did. Stay strong carnal like Tiny said she's in a better place now.


----------



## radicalkingz

OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO DANNY AND HIS FAMILY IN THIS TIME OF SORROW B


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

*Hay Danny, keep ur head up bro, just know that she is in a much better place homie...prayers goes out to you and yours  

Qube*


----------



## VENOM65

keep ur head up carnal i know what ur going through, need anything let us know.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Same here dawg keep your head up and stay strong and remember we are all here for anything.


----------



## dannysnty

i would like to thank every one for their tought s and prayers.it is hard for me my mom was my heart and soul i know she is in a better place,words cant explain the pain i have inside.i know god took her for a reason . from me and my familily we thank every one ............ ..... Daniel Serrano JR. "Danny"


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jan 30 2006, 09:20 AM~4733634
> *i would like to thank every one for their tought s and prayers.it is hard for me my mom was my heart and soul i know she is in a better place,words cant explain the pain i have inside.i know god took her for a reason .  from me and my familily we thank every one ............    .....        Daniel Serrano JR.    "Danny"
> *


I know how you feel I lost my mother in law last year in May due to cancer. My husband was close to her and it's hard to let them go. All we can do is remeber the memories and the times we had.


----------



## Synbad979

My condolences to Danny and everybody that has lost somebody!
I hope this helps alittle...

_I Did Not Die

Do not stand at my grave and forever weep.
I am not there; I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow.
I am the diamond glints on snow.
I am the sunlight on ripened grain.
I am the gentle autumn’s rain.
When you awaken in the morning’s hush
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft stars that shine at night.
Do not stand at my grave and forever cry.
I am not there. I did not die.

Melinda Sue Pacho_


----------



## Homie Styln

How bout we put a big cruise together for this Sat... Everyone in the OC -Irving - GP-or coming from Ft Worth area down Hwy 30, post up at the Wal-Mart parking next to the gas station at about 8:30 /9pm. For those coming in from East Dallas - Plano - Garland/Mesq. See about posting up in one the parking lot's in the West end. West end people can wait until we arrive and then we take off about 10:30. We can cruise through Deep Ellum - West End over to Lower Greenville and back again.. That's my thought's on this. I don't think there will be much of an issue as long as we just cruise through these areas and don't stick around driving in circles. That's why we'll hit each of these areas and then we can make a return trip and we could end up back at the West end parking lot or move onto Joe's..

THIS JUST A SUGGESTION FOR A CRUISE DON'T READ ANYTHING ELSE INTO THIS!!!!  

If someone else has a better idea on this cruise and where to post up at. 
Post up here......

Ol'Man John & yes I'am King of the Homies


----------



## Incognito

Will the king of the homies be there......How is your health.
I'm down for the cruise if there is enough cars supporting it, i don't want to go  and end up with only two or three cars.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jan 30 2006, 10:20 AM~4733634
> *i would like to thank every one for their tought s and prayers.it is hard for me my mom was my heart and soul i know she is in a better place,words cant explain the pain i have inside.i know god took her for a reason .  from me and my familily we thank every one ............    .....        Daniel Serrano JR.    "Danny"
> *



...


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jan 27 2006, 05:44 PM~4719156
> *I mentioned this to a few people before, but I was curious where some of your guys stayed.  Here is a program from the internet that will show that.  If your interested all you have to do is add your name and your zip code.  It's pretty cool and it has different options that you can read over.  I made one for the ULA, but anyone can feel free to use it.  Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.frappr.com/ula
> *


 :biggrin:

http://www.frappr.com/ula


----------



## Forgiven 63

Come get your Partey on....

10 - day's to the Dance


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Jan 31 2006, 06:16 PM~4744750
> *Will the king of the homies be there......How is your health.
> I'm down for the cruise if there is enough cars supporting it, i don't want to go  and end up with only two or three cars.
> *


I'm still not completely well but I'm better. We'll have to see how many people show interest for a cruise on Sat nite.. I should be able to get a few members to come out. I'd like to see about 20-30 cars out..


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 1 2006, 08:50 AM~4749959
> *I'm still not completely well but I'm better. We'll have to see how many people show interest for a cruise on Sat nite.. I should be able to get a few members to come out. I'd like to see about 20-30 cars out..
> *



Homie you can count the 24's in! :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 1 2006, 08:59 AM~4750000
> *Homie you can count the 24's in! :thumbsup:
> *


here comes trouble :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 1 2006, 09:59 AM~4750000
> *Homie you can count the 24's in! :thumbsup:
> *


ay ay...you know they're 10's, but yeah, you keep them clean :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Ha ha lol yea right. Sup fellas are you going cruising or what?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

COUNT ME IN TOO!


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 1 2006, 10:29 AM~4750568
> *Ha ha lol  yea right.  Sup fellas are you going cruising or what?
> *


i sold my cutlass and my regal is have way done i might not make it :angry:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 1 2006, 11:33 AM~4750969
> *i sold my cutlass and my regal is have way done i might not make it :angry:
> *



That's cool dawg. :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 1 2006, 10:14 AM~4750490
> *here comes trouble :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65

pinches 24's. pero estan limpios los mutherfuckers. a little spanglish fo that ass. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 2 2006, 12:29 PM~4758057
> *pinches 24's. pero estan limpios los mutherfuckers. a little spanglish fo that ass.  :biggrin:
> *


Ok, so what did you say? :0


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

Car


Who has this car? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Ha ha lol, thanks venom, what's up homie stylin? Where are going this weekend? Say Tiny you know Vargas and Hopkins fight next Sat/ the 11th.


----------



## Homie Styln

Thought we'd do a cruise, are you interested?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 3 2006, 09:35 AM~4766335
> *Thought we'd do a cruise, are you interested?
> *


Im always ready!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

Damn a cruise sounds tight as hell, but we are busy getting ready for MIAMI getting the rides cleaned up and trailers are ready, hope you guys have a good turn out with the cruise take pics but dont let HOMIE JOHN take them you know how he get when he is sippin on that lean back!!!!, but where going to hold it down for the D/FW AREA take care brothers!!!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln

FORTWORTHAZTEC, com'on man don't be so mean... So my pic's are little dark... :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

Yo - 24's J/k The 11th is Our Dance! Homie.....
Mabe the VFW is going to be showing it ....
Go Vargas ! ! ! :buttkick:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 3 2006, 08:55 AM~4766481
> *FORTWORTHAZTEC, com'on man don't be so mean... So my pic's are little dark... :0
> *


j/k John _*" Y-O-U-R M-Y B-O-Y B-L-U-E" *_ :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 3 2006, 09:01 AM~4766537
> *Yo - 24's  J/k  The 11th is Our Dance!  Homie.....
> Mabe the VFW is going to be showing it ....
> Go Vargas ! ! !  :buttkick:
> *



YOU WANNA PUT SOMETHING ON IT!!! 

SUGAR SHANE GONNA WOPE THAT AZZ!!!!!


----------



## peter cruz

Hopefully everybody from the ULA can come out and support our Texas Chapter at the Valentines Dance. Thanks ULA members.


----------



## Forgiven 63

Thank's Peter

Aztec - - - You say the Aztec War Lord is going to get his # called... ? ? ?

How much you want on it


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 3 2006, 09:11 AM~4766602
> *Thank's Peter
> 
> Aztec - - - You say the Aztec War Lord is going to get his # called... ? ? ?
> 
> How much you want on it
> *


Aztec War Lord????? shit he is luck that the FORTWORTHAZTEC doesnt get in the ring with his ass!!! that mofo is luck that the HOMETOWN BOYZ are going to be in town or I would go to the ring and wope his ass!!! hahahhaha

20/twin!!!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Feb 3 2006, 10:05 AM~4766560
> *YOU WANNA PUT SOMETHING ON IT!!!
> 
> SUGAR SHANE GONNA WOPE THAT AZZ!!!!!
> *


I thought he was fighting Hopkins?


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 3 2006, 11:06 AM~4766564
> *Hopefully everybody from the ULA can come out and support our Texas Chapter at the Valentines Dance.  Thanks ULA members.
> *


The ULA consistantly supports all ULA active members event. The Techniques have been a solid member and should have complete support from all ULA members.
So if you haven't bought your tickets people get mov'n. I believe they will reserve tables for a 10+ ticket purchase. Contact Jose or see the flyer for contact information.. So let's get this thing going. These dance's have always been off the hook and this one should be as well..  

Ol'Man John - Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 3 2006, 07:03 AM~4765660
> *Ha ha lol,  thanks venom, what's up homie stylin? Where are going this weekend?  Say Tiny you know Vargas and Hopkins fight next Sat/ the 11th.
> *



DAMN , I HOPE THE V.F.W. SHOWS IT AT THE VALENTINES DANCE !


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 3 2006, 10:32 AM~4766750
> *The ULA consistantly supports all ULA active members event. The Techniques have been a solid member and should have complete support from all ULA members.
> So if you haven't bought your tickets people get mov'n. I believe they will reserve tables for a 10+ ticket purchase. Contact Jose or see the flyer for contact information.. So let's get this thing going. These dance's have always been off the hook and this one should be as well..
> 
> Ol'Man John - Homie Styln 69 Impala
> *


Again gracias


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 3 2006, 09:14 AM~4766619
> *I thought he was fighting Hopkins?
> *


 :biggrin: nope!



COUNTDOWN TO
Fernando Vargas


VS.

Shane Mosley
Feature fighter profiles, expert analysis and forecasts for the showdown in Las Vegas. 



February 11, 2006
12:15 AM ET/PT Also available on
HBO ON DEMAND


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Feb 3 2006, 11:13 AM~4766614
> *Aztec War Lord????? shit he is luck that the FORTWORTHAZTEC doesnt get in the ring with his ass!!! that mofo is luck that the HOMETOWN BOYZ are going to be in town or I would go to the ring and wope his ass!!! hahahhaha
> 
> 20/twin!!!!
> *


HOMETOWN BOYS are coming to town!... :cheesy: :cheesy: 
when & where ?????


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 3 2006, 10:36 AM~4766771
> *DAMN ,  I HOPE THE V.F.W. SHOWS IT AT THE VALENTINES DANCE !
> *



Hell yea it will be tight, we all watch the fight then party down!


----------



## VENOM65

i got a hundred on mosley. let me know who wants to bet. uffin:


----------



## Synbad979

Coming to a Carshow near you!!!
Check her out on Dallasvida.com!!!

[attachmentid=447343]


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Feb 3 2006, 10:54 AM~4767205
> *HOMETOWN BOYS are coming to town!... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> when & where ?????
> *


FUNKY TOWN!!! AND FUZIONS!!! ON MAIN ST!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 3 2006, 11:35 AM~4767547
> *Coming to a Carshow near you!!!
> Check her out on Dallasvida.com!!!
> 
> [attachmentid=447343]
> *


damn!


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 3 2006, 12:35 PM~4767547
> *Coming to a Carshow near you!!!
> Check her out on Dallasvida.com!!!
> 
> [attachmentid=447343]
> *



yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 3 2006, 11:28 AM~4767505
> *i got a hundred on mosley. let me know who wants to bet.  uffin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 3 2006, 12:28 PM~4767505
> *i got a hundred on mosley. let me know who wants to bet.  uffin:
> *


----------



## Synbad979

Hmmmmmmmmmm Mosely HUH


Whoever wants to watch the fight and drink some beers let me know I can get a party going at Sason In Oak Cliff.......

Let me know CUZ that's where I will be watching the fight at!!


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE




----------



## Synbad979

There's more of her at Dallasvida.com!!


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Feb 3 2006, 01:36 PM~4767555
> *FUNKY TOWN!!! AND FUZIONS!!! ON MAIN ST!!! :biggrin:
> *


Back in the day Tejano Rodeo was the shit, shit just hasnt been the same since they closd it down. Been like 10 clubs in that same spot, noone can put it down like it was back in the day!


----------



## Synbad979

That's cuz Tejano isn't what it was back in the Day.....
Why Did all those artist decide that Tejano was Country Music???
And Why do they all wanna be George Strait???
That's why Tejano is dead and that's why there isn't a Tejano Station in Dallas, Austin and San Antonio......


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Feb 3 2006, 01:36 PM~4767555
> *FUNKY TOWN!!! AND FUZIONS!!! ON MAIN ST!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63

:angry: Forget that If I cover all Ya Iam going to end up losseing my ride......


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Feb 3 2006, 11:46 AM~4767628
> *Back in the day Tejano Rodeo was the shit, shit just hasnt been the same since they closd it down. Been like 10 clubs in that same spot, noone can put it down like it was back in the day!
> *


damn Homie TEJANO RODEO was back in the days!!! but your right they have had a shit loads of clubs there!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 3 2006, 11:51 AM~4767677
> *:angry:  Forget that If I cover all Ya Iam going to end up losseing my ride......
> *


so what no bet? 20/twin/twin niggaaaaaa...


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Feb 3 2006, 01:51 PM~4767682
> *damn Homie TEJANO RODEO was back in the days!!! but your right they have had a shit loads of clubs there!
> *


That place was always packed with bad ass hoes homie, after that shit closed down, forget about it! How is that club fuzion?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Feb 3 2006, 12:44 PM~4768130
> *That place was always packed with bad ass hoes homie, after that shit closed down, forget about it! How is that club fuzion?
> *


it's alright i guess i only went a couple of times! but it was alright! but where going to see whats crackin tomorrow night! HOMETOWN BOYZ


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Feb 3 2006, 02:26 PM~4768425
> *it's alright i guess i only went a couple of times! but it was alright! but where going to see whats crackin tomorrow night!  HOMETOWN BOYZ
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Incognito

Big Sal.....


----------



## Incognito

Big Happy


----------



## POORHISPANIC

So you paying or you won.... :biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979

Why is Sal wearing a dress???


----------



## 214RIDERZ

:biggrin: HEY SAL SEND THAT MY WAY IT MIGHT FIT ME A LIL BETTER DOG :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

What up to all My Homies in the ULA???

This Leonard still in Iraq Fallujah almost home my next month, hope you all make our Valentines Dance I wish I could be there "but somebody gonna keep these fools in check out here!!!

Wass Up... John, Mark, Mando, Tiny, Cesar, Louie, Joe, Brickhouse, Ricardo, Chucky, Jesse, Sal, and all the homies


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Feb 5 2006, 09:16 PM~4784954
> *So you paying or you won.... :biggrin:
> *


i won. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 5 2006, 11:43 PM~4786137
> *Why is Sal wearing a dress???
> *


thats the one u let me borrow.


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 6 2006, 07:03 AM~4786918
> *thats the one u let me borrow.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 5 2006, 11:43 PM~4786137
> *Why is Sal wearing a dress???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 5 2006, 11:43 PM~4786137
> *Why is Sal wearing a dress???
> *


its not a dress ita choir robe. :biggrin:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 3 2006, 01:50 PM~4767666
> *That's cuz Tejano isn't what it was back in the Day.....
> Why Did all those artist decide that Tejano was Country Music???
> And Why do they all wanna be George Strait???
> That's why Tejano is dead and that's why there isn't a Tejano Station in Dallas, Austin and San Antonio......
> *


  .....

only on 850/870 a.m.......

and it sucks cause I can only hear it clearly while driving on 635........


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Feb 6 2006, 12:11 PM~4788257
> * .....
> 
> only on 850/870 a.m.......
> 
> and it sucks cause I can only hear it clearly while driving on 635........
> *


true i can only hear it on a cheap ass old radio i pa cagarla it has a hanger as a anttena. :biggrin: that shit sounds better than the new one i just got.


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 6 2006, 12:52 PM~4787856
> *its not a dress ita choir robe.  :biggrin:
> *


For what choir???
The Oak Lawn Cross Dressers Choir?

Sal's gonna sing that song from the 3 amigos at the ULA Meeting On Wed.

Make sure it's in the agenda.....

And Sal Makes sure you give Big A his jersey back!!!


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Feb 5 2006, 10:53 PM~4784773
> *Big Sal.....
> *












Orale somebody call Willy Wonka one of the ummpa lummpas escaped to Oak Cliff!!!!

Wonka is offering a $5,000 reward for the return of the Oak Cliff Ummpa Lummpa!


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 6 2006, 01:15 PM~4788717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orale somebody call Willy Wonka one of the ummpa lummpas escaped to Oak Cliff!!!!
> 
> Wonka is offering a $5,000 reward for the return of the Oak Cliff Ummpa Lummpa!
> *



how long did it take u to think of that. u must like me all u been doing all day is looking at that pic.


----------



## Synbad979

What's with the   ....
Oh you don't understand clowning huh....
My Bad.....


----------



## Synbad979

ULA MEMBERS....IF You want to Reserve a table better get at me ASAP!


----------



## Synbad979

Tables will be reserved on first come first serve.......
Better let me know now or at the meeting on wednesday!!!!!
Tables will be held until 8:30pm! 
IF atleast one member of the group is present then you won't have to worry.....


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE




----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

What's up ULA/DFW? I need more info, spokesperson please contact me.


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 6 2006, 01:41 PM~4788461
> *true i can only hear it on a cheap ass old radio i pa cagarla it has a hanger as a anttena. :biggrin: that shit sounds better than the new one i just got.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

Hey SAL wassup bro.....that jersey will fit me better lol.....


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Feb 7 2006, 09:05 AM~4794194
> *Hey SAL wassup bro.....that jersey will fit me better lol.....
> *



say homie... thats your 59? thats a firme ass ride man..been looking for 1 .... 4-ever.. have had no luck. mis respetos homie..


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

Okay we have our meeting Wednesday and I'm finalizing the agenda. Once again if you have or need something to be put on the agenda let me know asap so I can add it to the agenda.


----------



## Synbad979

OKAY OKAY LISTEN UP.......

THE FIGHT IS ON THE 25th....HBO is doing a special on the fighters on Saturday.....
The Valentine's Dance is this Saturday.......
THE FIGHT IS ON THE 25th!!!
AGAIN THE FIGHT IS ON THE 25th......look it even gives the date on the flyer!!!


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 7 2006, 02:00 PM~4795334
> *OKAY OKAY LISTEN UP.......
> 
> THE FIGHT IS ON THE 25th....HBO is doing a special on the fighters on Saturday.....
> The Valentine's Dance is this Saturday.......
> THE FIGHT IS ON THE 25th!!!
> AGAIN THE FIGHT IS ON THE 25th......look it even gives the date on the flyer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 7 2006, 01:00 PM~4795334
> *OKAY OKAY LISTEN UP.......
> 
> THE FIGHT IS ON THE 25th....HBO is doing a special on the fighters on Saturday.....
> The Valentine's Dance is this Saturday.......
> THE FIGHT IS ON THE 25th!!!
> AGAIN THE FIGHT IS ON THE 25th......look it even gives the date on the flyer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OK... :dunno:


----------



## Synbad979

WTF is everybody doing their taxes or what......


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Feb 7 2006, 02:43 AM~4793727
> *What's up ULA/DFW?  I need more info, spokesperson please contact me.
> *


Very, very interested!


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 7 2006, 09:49 PM~4799700
> *WTF is everybody doing their taxes or what......
> *


i did mine at h r block got more than what i expected :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Feb 8 2006, 01:07 AM~4801118
> *Very, very interested!
> *


We have a meeting tonight at the Hwy Cafe on Northwest Hwy starts about 8-8:30.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Feb 8 2006, 06:42 AM~4801625
> *We have a meeting tonight at the Hwy Cafe on Northwest Hwy starts about 8-8:30.
> *



this is gonna be a day for arguing. i'm all for it. i'll be there. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 7 2006, 12:00 PM~4795334
> *OKAY OKAY LISTEN UP.......
> 
> THE FIGHT IS ON THE 25th....HBO is doing a special on the fighters on Saturday.....
> The Valentine's Dance is this Saturday.......
> THE FIGHT IS ON THE 25th!!!
> AGAIN THE FIGHT IS ON THE 25th......look it even gives the date on the flyer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nobody wants to go see vargas get his ass wooped at sason synbad.


----------



## snl47

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Feb 7 2006, 02:43 AM~4793727
> *What's up ULA/DFW?  I need more info, spokesperson please contact me.
> *



Contact Incognito or Homie Styln


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Feb 8 2006, 07:26 AM~4801741
> *Contact Incognito or Homie Styln
> *


Synbad or Tim as well


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Feb 8 2006, 08:26 AM~4801741
> *Contact Incognito or Homie Styln
> *


Come to the meeting for information on the ULA..


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 8 2006, 02:26 PM~4803487
> *Come to the meeting for information on the ULA..
> *


You need to pm him Homie Styln the guy is from Michigan or something.....Don't think he can make it to a meeting .......


----------



## Homie Styln

No I think this person just moved here from up north..


----------



## VENOM65

what up ULA had a good time at the metting last night lets do it again. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

BIG SHOUT OUT TO THE ULA !!!! THE BLVD ACES ARE HEADED TO THE BIG MIAMI FOR THE 1 ST STOP FOR THE LRM SHOW!!!! WILL POST PICS TONIGHT!!!! REP THAT LONE STAR STATE :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

already show them boys how we do it in TEXAS baby. :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Have a gsafe trip to Miami and be careful on the way to and from...


----------



## da Low Joes Guys

what happened to the foot ball pot for the pro bowl?


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by da Low Joes Guys_@Feb 11 2006, 08:13 AM~4825781
> *what happened to the foot ball pot for the pro bowl?
> *


Here it is carnales......


----------



## quazar

good luck to everyone. go nfc. yeah baby.


----------



## ramon0517

whats up javier, what did you forget my number - just because i moved to the subburbs you act like you cant call somebody.... :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

like LIL JOE said 

Thanks to all the car clubs and solo's that attended our 3rd annual Valentines Dance.

Majestix c.c.
Presidentez c.c
Estilo c.c.
Intocables c.c.
Majestics c.c.
Dallas Lowriders c.c.
Phaylanx c.c.
Nuestro Estilo c.c.
Jimmy from Sherman
And Special thanks to VIEJITOS C.C. from Oklahoma 
I hope you guys had fun.
And the winners
1st place car club participation was DALLAS LOWRIDERS CAR CLUB
2nd place car club participation was MAJESTICS CAR CLUB
Beer rafle winners
1st place 15- 20bottle cases was MR SAL from Dallas Lowriders car club
2nd place 2- 20bottle cases was Lorenza Ybarra
3rd place 1-20bottle case was Antonio Aguilar
And Joe Ruiz from Phaylanx c.c. and JB Customs won a bottle of Crown Royal.
Now where the pic's? i saw alot of camara's.

Thank for comeing everyone.


----------



## Homie Styln

DALLAS LOWRIDERS in the house, you know we always show Techniques the love.. We support all active ULA members events, when we go some where we go big..
We had a real good time, send our best to your Pres Leonard. We'll party big time when he gets back..
DALLAS LOWRIDERS Baby you know how we do it, always roll'n deep..  :0


----------



## Homie Styln

Go to this link on LIL to see pic's of the Techniques Valentines Dance...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...20#entry4843967


----------



## Guest




----------



## Homie Styln

What's up ULA


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

ttt


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 15 2006, 09:15 AM~4853138
> *What's up ULA
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

SO , WHO'S GOING TO JOE'S TONIGHT ? :biggrin:


----------



## Str8Game

:scrutinize:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 18 2006, 10:53 AM~4874406
> *SO , WHO'S GOING TO JOE'S TONIGHT ?  :biggrin:
> *


To cold for me.. :0


----------



## geovela86

Man its to cold to go anywheres tonite.......

George V. 
PHAYLANX C.C.


----------



## Incognito

*Let's not for get about the EL CHUCO Y LA CHE event that will be held at the Latino Cultural Center located at 2600 Live Oak. This is a comedy event. and what David requested at the ULA meeting is support from us and take some cars out there and display them at the parking lot of the Latino center, there will be media coverage, I will post more info as I get it. But for now the question is who is down to go to this. here is the flyer..*


----------



## MR._T

[attachmentid=468195]


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Feb 18 2006, 05:23 PM~4876435
> *Let's not for get about the EL CHUCO Y LA CHE event that will be held at the Latino Cultural Center located at 2600 Live Oak. This is a comedy event. and what David requested at the ULA meeting is support from us and take some cars out there and display them at the parking lot of the Latino center, there will be media coverage, I will post more info as I get it. But for now the question is who is down to go to this. here is the flyer..
> *



*Are they gonna serve * *GREEN BEER?*










:biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

for the ula members who bring there ride out will we have to pay admission or what


----------



## Synbad979

Yea but they are discounted tickets....
The Money goes to helping out this theatre company that also does programs for kids to teach them about acting and stuff like that.
The tickets are only like $12
The other people that come will have to pay $25


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 20 2006, 09:32 PM~4890776
> *Yea but they are discounted tickets....
> The Money goes to helping out this theatre company that also does programs for kids to teach them about acting and stuff like that.
> The tickets are only like $12
> The other people that come will have to pay $25
> *


 I was told that the people taken their rides were not going to have to pay admission.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

Does anyon have any new events for March or April coming up so I can add them to the calendar. I will have the calendars for these months at tomorrow meeting.
Also, does anyon have anything they want to have put on the agenda also. Please let me know asap.


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Feb 21 2006, 08:49 AM~4892840
> *I was told that the people taken their rides were not going to have to pay admission.
> *


You were told wrong unless David Lozano worked something out with ULA after the meeting because at the meeting he said the tickets would be discounted for ULA members......


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

THEY WOULD LIKE US TO BRING OUR RIDES OUT FOR DISPLAY AND WE STILL HAVE TO PAY TO SEE THE SHOW MAN THATS WACK


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 21 2006, 12:14 PM~4894448
> *You were told wrong unless David Lozano worked something out with ULA after the meeting because at the meeting he said the tickets would be discounted for ULA members......
> *


Do we know if he'll be at the meeting tomorrow, I have it on the agenda as a reminder?


----------



## Homie Styln

I understand what people are saying about paying but this is cultural event. There is also a buffet before the show that's included. We have been invited to the primere of this show. This may lead to other main stream events. There is going to be a lot of media coverage and possibly some Dallas city officals.
We need to represent the ULA with as many members as possible to show eveyone outside the lowriding community what type of strength in numbers the ULA has and can bring to events. There's power in numbers..   

Also I thought the price for tickets for ULA was $15 per person. 
I'm taking my whole family.


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

WELL I GUESS WHAT EVER HAPPENS IS COOL YOU CAN COUNT ME IN


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 21 2006, 01:53 PM~4895038
> *I understand what people are saying about paying but this is cultural event. There is also a buffet before the show that's included. We have been invited to the primere of this show. This may lead to other main stream events. There is going to be a lot of media coverage and possibly some Dallas city officals.
> We need to represent the ULA with as many members as possible to show eveyone outside the lowriding community what type of strength in numbers the ULA has and can bring to events. There's power in numbers..
> 
> Also I thought the price for tickets for ULA was $15 per person.
> I'm taking my whole family.
> *


This is what is posted on the City of Dallas web-site:


Cara Mia Theatre Company 
March 17, 18, 24, 25
Presents El Chuco y La Che, a comedic poetic homage to the letter "Ch" of the Chicano/Spanish alphabet. Told through the voice of sharp - witted pachuco, it is a hilarious trip through his memories of a bi-cultural barrio filled with colorful characters and customs. Written and performed by Rodney Garza.

Where: Latino Cultural Center, 2600 Live Oak St 
When: 8:15 pm
Admission: $12 General Admission, $10 students/seniors

Sponsored by: 
Contact Name: Cara Mia Theatre Company
Contact Phone: 214-946-9499

Link ----->www.dallasculture.org

I think the ULA should ask Mr. Lozano to waive the admission charge only to the ULA members that will actually show their cars, and charge the people that are not going to display a car. If you really look at it we are paying the regular admission charge. 
I'll pass on the buffet.

My 2 cents


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Feb 21 2006, 03:43 PM~4895713
> *This is what is posted on the City of Dallas web-site:
> Cara Mia Theatre Company
> March 17, 18, 24, 25
> Presents El Chuco y La Che, a comedic poetic homage to the letter "Ch" of the Chicano/Spanish alphabet. Told through the voice of sharp - witted pachuco, it is a hilarious trip through his memories of a bi-cultural barrio filled with colorful characters and customs. Written and performed by Rodney Garza.
> 
> Where: Latino Cultural Center, 2600 Live Oak St
> When: 8:15 pm
> Admission: $12 General Admission, $10 students/seniors
> 
> Sponsored by:
> Contact Name: Cara Mia Theatre Company
> Contact Phone: 214-946-9499
> 
> Link ----->www.dallasculture.org
> 
> I think the ULA should ask Mr. Lozano to waive the admission charge only to the ULA members that will actually show their cars, and charge the people that are not going to display a car. If you really look at it we are paying the regular admission charge.
> I'll pass on the buffet.
> 
> My 2 cents
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## geovela86

Iagree about who is not showing cars should pay. I am going with my wife and I will pay since i dont have a car able to take to the show. For those who do have cars should not have to pay at all. It is going to be your cars that are going to make it look good for the people that are attending, that are outside the U.L.A. He did say we have to pay more then whats on the website...... Has anyone called him on that yet. He has left me a message to conform that I going for sure....


----------



## Homie Styln

Well then, this seems different then what we were told or maybe I mis-understood. :0 I agree with Mondo with this new information about the cost.
Maybe Jorge can contact David and ask him to come to the meeting and clarify some of these questions.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Hopefully he will negotiate with everyone, the event is on a Friday and he requested we be there at 4:30pm with the rides, that's more than 3 hours before the play begins. That means that most of us will have to get out of work early or take a day off and try and make it there during "Friday Rush Hour Traffic". 
(depending on the weather) 

I hope everyone understands my point.


----------



## Synbad979

They haven't posted the official press release on the City of Dallas Website yet...
So here it is....

CARA MÍA THEATRE COMPANY
presents
EL CHUCO Y LA CHE,
With special opening night with lowriders, silent auction and after-party

Dallas, TX - Cara Mía Theatre Company presents El Chuco y La Che, a one-man
show written and performed by San Antonio’s Rodney Garza, (a member of
Teatro Campesino’s 25th Anniversary Tour of Zoot Suit). Show runs March
17-25, Fridays and Saturdays at 8:15 p.m. at the Latino Cultural Center.
Special opening night performance on March 17 includes lowrider display in
the parking lot (the first time ever at the Latino Cultural Center!), silent
auction and after-party with food, drinks and music. Tickets are $25 on
opening night and $10-$12 all other nights.

Contact 214.946.9499 or [email protected] for more information.
Photos, links and other information available at www.caramiatheatre.net.

El Chuco y La Che is a comically poetic homage to the letter 'Ch' of the
Chicano/Spanish alphabet. Told through the voice of a sharp-witted,
zoot-suited pachuco, El Chuco y La Che is a hilarious trip through his
memories of a bi-cultural barrio filled with colorful characters and
customs. From childhood chomping on chupones to El Chapulin Colorado to
Cheech & Chong and El Chupacabras, the 'Ch' related alliteration abounds,
providing a rollicking spectrum of the Chicano/Latino experience. Written
and performed by Rodney Garza, this one-person show is part stand-up comedy,
part performance poetry and part rasquachi teatro. This combination results
in the highest form of Chicano art, “The Art of Spreading Chisme”.

Special opening night performance on March 17 begins at 7:15 p.m. with the
first-ever lowrider display at the Latino Cultural Center, provided by the
United Lowrider Association. A silent auction benefiting Cara Mía Theatre
Company and Arte Oak Cliff will be held in the Latino Cultural Center lobby
before the show. Performance begins at 8:15 p.m. with an after-party with
food, drinks and music immediately following. Tickets to opening night are
$25 per person.

Details:
Who: Cara Mía Theatre Company
What: El Chuco y La Che, a one-man show written and performed by Rodney
Garza, from San Antonio, Texas
When: Fridays and Saturdays at 8:15 p.m., March 17-25 with Special Opening
Night Performance on March 17 with lowriders, silent auction and after-party
Where: Latino Cultural Center, 2600 Live Oak, Dallas, Texas 75204
How much: $25 for Opening Night Performance. $10-$12 on all other nights.
Discounts, group rates and large rates available. Contact 214.946.9499 or
[email protected] for details.

About Rodney Garza:
Rodney Garza is a performance poeteatrista/actor-director/activista from
Aztlan. A veteran of the professional stage, he recently collaborated in
June of 2005 with Cara Mía Theatre’s production of CARPA YANAGUANA for the
1st Annual TeatroFest in San Antonio. He has been a Resident Guest Artist
with Teatro Campesino (San Juan Bautista); Guadalupe Cultural Arts Center
(San Antonio); Talento Bilingue de Houston (Houston); Academia Aztlan
(Austin); Jump-Start Theater Company (San Antonio); and El Centro De La Raza
(Seattle).

*About Cara Mía Theatre Company:
Cara Mía Theatre Company, founded in 1996, is a non-profit theatre company
whose mission is to broaden appreciation and understanding of Chicano and
Latino culture through theatre, literature and educational programming.

Cara Mía is supported, in part, by the Dallas Office of Cultural Affairs,
The Texas Commission on the Arts, TACA, Univision Canal 23, Recuerdo 94.1
FM, La Voz del Pueblo 1270 AM, Al Día and The Herculano & Elida Hernandez
Foundation.*

Additional information on Cara Mía Theatre Company can be found online at
www.caramiatheatre.net or by calling 214.946.9499. For sponsorship
opportunities, please contact [email protected].

United Lowriders Association:
The United Lowriders Association strives to uphold a positive image within
the lowriding community and maintain that same positive image in local
communities as well. The ULA aims to alter that negative stereotype image of
what a lowrider is and its involvements. With the assistance of every
member, the ULA to date has successfully organized car shows, family
functioned picnics, unified parades, toy drives in association with the
local police department for the needy children, in addition to charitable
public appearances in our community. The ULA has, and is still being
recognized for its strength and unity by media groups, entertainment
companies, car show promoters, nonprofit organizations in addition to
national lowriding organizations similar to this one.

More information can be found at
www.unitedlowridersassociation.com/home/index.shtm.


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Feb 22 2006, 01:54 PM~4902223
> *Hopefully he will negotiate with everyone, the event is on a Friday and he requested we be there at 4:30pm with the rides, that's more than 3 hours before the play begins. That means that most of us will have to get out of work early or take a day off and try and make it there during "Friday Rush Hour Traffic".
> (depending on the weather)
> 
> I hope everyone understands my point.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 22 2006, 11:16 AM~4901464
> *Well then, this seems different then what we were told or maybe I mis-understood. :0  I agree with Mondo with this new information about the cost.
> Maybe Jorge can contact David and ask him to come to the meeting and clarify some of these questions.
> *


Ok here's the reason for the price difference. Synbad posting gave better details in his posting above....
You can also check out this web site.. http://www.caramiatheatre.net/

Special Opening Night Performance: $25 'It's the primere opening night...
The ULA members are going to get in opening night for $15. For those that can't make it due to time and travel that's Ok, this not a car show. They would just like to have some lowrider cars at the primere opening for this event. 
This is to help promote something within our own cultural and
to further enlighten our own hente as well as the media about lowriding..
How many time has anyone been paid to go to a video shoot? Sometimes maybe but not always..  


All Other Nights: $10 - $12

BUY TICKETS ONLINE HERE >>

Latino Cultural Center, 2600 Live Oak, Dallas, Texas 75204 


Press Release and Production Photos >>

Lowrider Photos >> 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

First Lowriders Ever at Latino Cultural Center provided by United Lowriders Association


----------



## Synbad979

I am sure everybody will understand that some people can't get out of work.
If you can't make it thats cool. 
Like John said this isn't a carshow it is a cultural event that wants to recognize Lowriders as part of Latino Culture.
There will be alot of media opening night and they want to make a statement.
This is great exposure for the ULA...


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

jokerz c. c. will be in da house


----------



## Synbad979

ttt


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## dannysnty

already thats what im talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 23 2006, 04:33 PM~4912949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

Man What a weekend it will be the LCC and then the picnic!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Houston WE HAVE A PROBLEM!!!! :twak: :wave: :rofl:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

PICNICS = :thumbsup: 


:biggrin: 


uffin:


----------



## majestix65

..


----------



## Synbad979

ttt


----------



## Homie Styln

Should be a good time at the park homies. We'll also have a hop, but that goes without saying.. We had about 4-5 really good picnic last year at Keist park and I would expect it to be the same this year. First ULA Sun in the park picnic for 2006.. Starting the year off right..


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Feb 24 2006, 08:59 AM~4918058
> *PICNICS =  :thumbsup:
> :biggrin:
> uffin:
> *


----------



## majestix65

There seems to be some confusion on why this picnic is happening on the March 19th, the same day as the Bumper 2 Bumper show. 


The ULA was started to give the metroplex riders a backbone against all shows/promoters. Not all shows/promoters are created equal, as we all know some are shady and some are legit. The ULA isn't just an organization in place to pick on certain subject matters and then rally the troops against those problems. The ULA actually has a complex genetic make-up of clubs, business owners, and individuals who all have different agendas on what's best for them and their situations. So when we decide to do something, we don't just fly off the seat of our pants, we try and come to the best all-around solution of what's right. When this happens, everyone has the potential to lose. Business lose advertisment, clubs lose trophys and everyone loses the enjoyment of the sport. But the ULA has learned that there is strength in numbers. So when a promoter just doesn't answer questions, or doesn't produce flyers, or doesn't pay out, or doesn't provide proper security, something has to be done. We've all been burned and sometimes taking it back to basics (old school chilling at the park where we all started out) is the best thing to do.

I know the ULA has no ill feelings towards anyone that attends the show.
****************WE DO WHAT WE DO*****************


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Feb 25 2006, 06:36 AM~4925115
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'>NOT GOOD. :nono:*


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Don't you just love the drama! :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

:0


----------



## Emperor Goofy

looks like its not a Houston war anymore but a TX promoter War... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Synbad979

There is no war......

There is a difference in opinion and that is it.....

But because there are things going on in Houston then it has been assumed by the promoter that this is retaliation against him.

And certain people,who didn't send representatives to attended the ULA meetings, are fanning the flames and its starting to look like maybe they have a finacial interest in this show.

I mean if that's is the reason for all the drama then just say so, I don't think anybody was gonna get made if the host carclub was getting a kickback from the promoter, good for that carclub they got their hustle on.

And some people have even made me out to be the cause for this because I work for a radio station that is doing it's second annual carshow. So I will address this once and only once.

I personally have supported everything the ULA does and I think some people perceive that as favoritism on my behalf. I can't help that I don't have the power to control people's thoughts.

Now I have showed up at as many events as I could regardless if I had the backing of the Station or not.

When I have the backing of the station, then I get to do call ins to the station to promote the event and ULA on the radio.

When the station has other commitments then I just show up and try to bring stuff to give out the kids and some of you.

The promoter didn't approach 97.9 the Beat about advertising the show, or myself, since I am also using my position as editor of Dallasvida.com to promote the ULA, so the station has no interest in the show because they were never asked to support this show.(and that was the promoter's decision not mine.)

He has apparently paid for advertising on KNON and CASA 106.7-as told to me by the KNON DJ's that recorded the commercial that will be played on both stations.

Now I am responsible for bringing the ULA to the attention of the people that make the decisions at the radio station but other than me, who else have you seen from the radio station show up at ULA events...... It's Just me.....

So if you want to blame me then fine do it, it's not a problem for me but come out and just say I'm a hater if that's what you feel.
The promoter did...He has never talked to me via this site, a phone call or an email. He just assumes he knows what I am about.

Now I was the one that make the little flyer about the picnic and since I am going to the picnic and I have gotten the bosses at the station to allow me to have one of the new vehicles come to the park then I took it upon myself to place the station logo on the flyer.

I got no hate for promoters I worked for Rincon and I've assisted other promoters, I helped a Radio Station do a carshow because no other Radio station was around that was supporting Latinos and accepting Latinos for being apart of the Urban Community.

I been trying to work something out so that Shorty can get a carshow in Dallas/Ft. Worth again......

And you can ask Jon Chuck--I butted heads with him last year.

Now there is CASA and LA KALLE they both been in the market for over 6months now but how many of their employees have shown up to the ULA events???

I didn't charge ULA for making the flyer, I have never asked ULA for Money to come out to any of the picnic. I have never charged an individual carclub for coming to one of there carshows at any car part store or resturant.

I do what I do so that the ULA as a whole can get noticed and those that think that lowriding is a negative thing can see the positive things the ULA does for the community and each other.

Bottomline those that want to go to the show can go... nobody has said anything disrespectful to you for wanting to go.

The ULA is going to Kiest Park, from what I have seen they haven't condemed anybody for wanting to go.

They simply made a choice and since this is America they got the right to do so.....

So there is no reason to attack the choices that was made freely by all parties involved in all events.

I have personal relationships with people who will be working the show and performing at the show this isn't gonna be a problem for them or me so why is there so much drama being stirred up??

Nobody has answered that and if there isn't a solid answer then everybody do what you want and don't condem anybody else for making the choice they made.


----------



## radicalkingz

MY INTENT IS NOT TO DISRESPECT ANYONE OR DRAW A FINE LINE AND MAKE PEOPLE CHOOSE SIDES TO ME ITS NOT ABOUT THE MONEY HOW MUCH ARE YOU WILLING TO PAY FOR SUPPORT BUT AS FOR JOHN THE SPOKESPERSON FOR THE ULA WAS INFORMED I WILL AND ALWAYS HAVE SUPPORTED FELLOW ULA EVENTS BUT WE AS A WHOLE NEED TO START LOOKING INTO THE PROBLEM RATHER THAN ASSUME I WILL PERSONALLY ATTEND THE SHOW AND FOR THE MEMBERS THAT DONT SHOW THERES NO HATING BE SAFE AT THE PICNIC BECAUSE AT THE END OF THE DAY WE WILL STILL BE UNITED. PEACE OUT  

SINCERELY

BRIAN ONTIVOROS

P.S SYNBAD

HAVE ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME AT # 817-680-4011


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Feb 27 2006, 09:09 AM~4936471
> *:dunno:
> 
> NOT GOOD.  :nono:
> *


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59

GOD DAMN SYNBAD, I ALMOST FELL ASLEP READING ALL OF THAT. HOW LONG DID THAT POST TAKE YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Feb 27 2006, 04:19 PM~4939442
> *GOD DAMN SYNBAD, I ALMOST FELL ASLEP READING ALL OF THAT. HOW LONG DID THAT POST TAKE YOU :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .
> *


Your avatar keeps us all awake... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

right on synbad :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

Not that long Speedy Gonzalez taught me how to type


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Feb 27 2006, 03:40 PM~4939598
> *Your avatar keeps us all awake... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 I agree


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 27 2006, 10:24 PM~4941845
> *I agree
> *


Everytime I see it makes me wana go buy me a breast sandwich! :biggrin:


----------



## ULA




----------



## ULA




----------



## dannysnty

so who"s all ready for kiest park :wave:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 28 2006, 11:08 AM~4945385
> *so who"s all ready for kiest park :wave:
> *



Sup Sir Danny Ill be there ready to play some volleyball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

you no im ready :barf: :scrutinize:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 28 2006, 11:28 AM~4945586
> *Sup Sir Danny Ill be there ready to play some volleyball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


will be ready hopefully i wont be hungover :biggrin:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Feb 27 2006, 04:19 PM~4939442
> *GOD DAMN SYNBAD, I ALMOST FELL ASLEP READING ALL OF THAT. HOW LONG DID THAT POST TAKE YOU :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 28 2006, 01:13 PM~4946457
> *will be ready hopefully i wont be hungover :biggrin:
> *



Allready dawg I'll see yall there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddys63

any body know were to register a name to make it legal trademark


----------



## mrouija

Write on Synbad. We may have butted heads, but Synbad is a cool cat, and he does it for the love of the sport, not for some personal gain. I have much respect for him.


----------



## radicalkingz

WE HAVE HAD BOTH EVENTS MEANING BUMPER TO BUMPER AND LOS MAGNIFICOS MARKED DOWN TO ATTEND THIS YEAR IN DFW AND HOUSTON ALONG WITH ULA EVENTS. I READ THESE FORUMS AND SOMETIMES WONDER IF THE PROMOTERS GET A KICK OUT OF THE WAY AND HOW EASY IT IS TO GET THINGS TO PAN OUT FOR A WIN WIN SITIUATION FOR THEM, YOU HAVE ONE PROMOTER THAT DOES NOT SHOW TO A ULA MEETING TO LET US KNOW WHATS GOING DOWN FOR A SHOW,THEN WE HAD ONE THAT SKIPPED OUT THE DOOR WITH THE PRIZE WINNINGS AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST YOU HAVE ONE THAT TELLS US IF YOU DO NOT WANT YOUR CAR TO GET FUCKED UP BY THE PEOPLE WHO ARE THERE TO SEE THE CONCERT FOR US TO GO OUT AND BYE AND PUT UP DO NOT TOUCH SIGNS. I THINK I MIGHT JUST SHOW UP TO THE NEXT ULA MEETING AND REQUEST THAT WE START TAKING MONEY DONATIONS SO WE CAN PURCHASE SOME 3-D GLASSES AND START READING BETWEEN THE LINES I PERSONALLY WILL BE ATTENDING THE MARCH 19TH SHOW AND HOPE TO SEE OTHER ULA MEMBERS THERE AND FOR THE ONES THAT GO TO THE PARK BE SAFE AND HAVE FUN BECUASE AT THE END OF THE DAY WE WILL STILL BE UNITED. 

NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE BUT WE ALREADY HAVING SHOW ISSUES AND THE SEASON IS JUST BEGINNING I THOUGHT WE AS A WHOLE WHERE GOING TO SHOW LRM WHAT THEY WERE MISSING IN THE DFW AREA BYE SUPPORTTING OTHER SHOWS IN FULL FORCE BUT THEN AGIAN I BET YOU THE PEOPLE SAYING F LRM WILL STILL BE SEEN IN H-TOWN AND SAN-ANTO.


----------



## Homie Styln

The ULA is and always will be united....


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Feb 28 2006, 04:12 PM~4946916
> *any body know were to register a name to make it legal  trademark
> *


you can either register with the state you live in or thru the US Government....
If it's a car club name I know that some car clubs mail their charter back to themselves to establish the date of creation. The post mark on the envelope seems to be a good and legal way of verifying that info.


----------



## bigdaddys63

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 28 2006, 05:32 PM~4948384
> *you can either register with the state you live in or thru the US Government....
> If it's a car club name I know that some car clubs mail their charter back to themselves to establish the date of creation. The post mark on the envelope seems to be a good and legal way of verifying that info.
> *


any numbers ore website?


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Feb 28 2006, 09:07 PM~4948759
> *any numbers ore website?
> *


http://www.sos.state.tx.us/corp/tradefaqs.shtml

http://www.uspto.gov/teas/index.html


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

look at synbad always being helpful :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Feb 27 2006, 12:13 PM~4938438
> *MY INTENT IS NOT TO DISRESPECT ANYONE OR DRAW A FINE LINE AND MAKE PEOPLE CHOOSE SIDES TO ME ITS NOT ABOUT THE MONEY HOW MUCH ARE YOU WILLING TO PAY FOR SUPPORT BUT AS FOR JOHN THE SPOKESPERSON FOR THE ULA WAS INFORMED I WILL AND ALWAYS HAVE SUPPORTED FELLOW ULA EVENTS BUT WE AS A WHOLE NEED TO START LOOKING INTO THE PROBLEM RATHER THAN ASSUME I WILL PERSONALLY ATTEND THE SHOW AND FOR THE MEMBERS THAT DONT SHOW THERES NO HATING BE SAFE AT THE PICNIC BECAUSE AT THE END OF THE DAY WE WILL STILL BE UNITED. PEACE OUT
> 
> SINCERELY
> 
> BRIAN ONTIVOROS
> 
> P.S SYNBAD
> 
> HAVE ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME AT # 817-680-4011
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
NO DISRESPECT ON ANYONE AS WELL COMING FROM THE FORTWORTHAZTEC, MY THING IS THAT I FELT THAT IT WAS WRONG TO HAVE A PIC-NIC ON THE SAME DAY OF CAR-SHOW, BUT MUCH LUV TO THE ULA AND TO THE ULA MEMBERS GOING TO THE SHOW AND TO THE ONES GOING TO THE PIC-NIC MUCH LUV. SPOKE TO JOHN HOMIE STYLIN YESTERDAY ASWELL, AND AS YOU ALL KNOW IT WAS A LONG TALK BUT WE UNDERSTOOD EACH OTHER, SYNBAD I UNDERSTAND AND RESPECT WHAT YOU HAVE DONE FOR THE ULA AND LOWRIDING COMMUNITY MUCH PROPS, LIKE I SAID I JUST FELT IT WAS WRONG TO HAVE A ULA PIC-NIC/ANOTHER ULA PRODUCTION AS YOU PUT IT ON THE FLYIER ON THE SAME DAY OF A SHOW THAT COMES FROM H-TOWN WE NEED AS MANY SHOWS HERE IN THE D/FW AS WE CAN, WE ALREADY LOST ON AND LIKE "B" SAID I BET THERE WILL BE MANY FROM THE ULA GOING TO S.A. AND H-TOWN FOR LRM SHOWS!!!! BUT WE ALL NEED TO STAND UNITED, ALL TEXAS CLUBS AND TEXAS SOLO RIDERZ!!!! 

ONE LUV AND THATS TEXAS LUV!!!!  

P.S. SYNBAD

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS YOU CAN HIT ME UP AT!

817-707-4390

TURTLE
BLVD ACES


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

:thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

N E THANG GOING ON THIS WEEKEND


----------



## El_Jefe_'36

Que onda gente!! This is an announcement to let you all know that the Viejitos Car Club - Austin, Tejas Chapter is hosting a Bar-B-Que Benefit this Saturday March 4, 2006 @ Advanced Auto, located at the corner of 7th Street & Pleasant Valley. This benefit will help us gather enough funds to assist us with our 1st Year Anniversary Car Show in June, with free food and music for everyone! The date, time, and location of our anniversary will be announced soon; along with registration forms that will be dropped off at local venues or you can send me your E-mail and I'll send you the form when finished. Thank you all for the support and acceptance you have shown this past year, it's greatly appreciated!  

Each Bar-B-Que plate is $5 and will include: 1 Chicken leg quarter, rice, beans, potato salad, and bread. So come down and support your local car club and treat yourself to a hot tasty lunch!!! :0 :biggrin:

We estimate the food to be ready at 11:00 a.m. and we will be out there until 3:00 p.m., but will stay longer if people continue to buy plates (unless we run out of food).

For more info, please contact one of the following:
Rigo Charo: 512.228.9262 (President)
Mike Suda: 512.278.8983 (Vice President)


----------



## BIRDYLUV

> _Originally posted by Viejitos_ATX_@Mar 2 2006, 11:38 AM~4959541
> *]Each Bar-B-Que plate is $5 </span>and will include:[/u] 1 Chicken leg quarter, rice, beans, potato salad, and bread.  So come down and support your local car club and treat yourself to a hot tasty lunch!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> For more info, please contact one of the following:
> Rigo Charo: 512.228.9262  (President)
> Mike Suda: 512.278.8983  (Vice President)
> *


----------



## El_Jefe_'36

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Mar 2 2006, 06:38 PM~4963344
> *
> *



We are throwing a Bar-B-Que benefit this Saturday March 4, 2006 to raise money to help us out on our 1st Anniversary Car Show that will be held in June. The Bar-B-Que plates sold at our benefits are $5, but the food at our 1st Anniversary Car Show will be free for the public. I hope that clears up any confusion.

We will be hosting a Bar-B-Que benefit Saturday March 4, 2006 and on March 18, 2006 at the Advanced Auto at the corner of 7th Street & Pleasant Valley. We will also be throwing a Car Wash Benefit on April 8, 2006 at the same location. We're trying to raise enough money to pay for the expenses of our 1st Anniversary Car Show. We would appreciate everyone's support!!


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

What up ULA, from LOW 4 LIFE


----------



## Incognito

*What's up ULA!!!!! let's not forget that tickets for ULA members is $15.00*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Cara Mía Theatre Company March 1, 2006 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
-- EL CHUCO Y LA CHE, a Pachuco's homage to the letter "Ch" - March 17-25
-- Special Opening Night with Lowriders, Silent Auction and Pachuco Pachanga
-- About the UNITED LOWRIDERS ASSOCIATION
-- About ARTE OAK CLIFF and the Silent Auction

Hay viene el Pachuco!

Rodney Garza (a member of Teatro Campesino's 25th Anniversary tour of ZOOT SUIT) hails from San Antonio, Texas to perform his BILINGUAL one-man show, EL CHUCO Y LA CHE March 17-25 at the Latino Cultural Center. Para todo el pueblo Hispano, EL CHUCO Y LA CHE is a Pachuco's homage to the letter "Ch" of the Chicano/Spanish alphabet. You don't want to miss this poeticomic display of charla y chismografia!

On Friday, March 17, join us for a very Special Opening Night Performance of EL CHUCO Y LA CHE with a lowrider display in the parking lot and a silent auction benefitting Cara Mía and Arte Oak Cliff before the show. Stay for our pachanga with food, drinks and music afterwards! 

*BUY YOUR TICKETS ONLINE now at www.caramiatheatre.net or contact 214.946.9499 or [email protected] for reservations or more information. *


EL CHUCO Y LA CHE, a Pachuco's homage to the letter "Ch" - March 17-25 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
EL CHUCO Y LA CHE is a comically poetic homage to the letter 'Ch' of the Chicano/Spanish alphabet. Told through the voice of a sharp-witted, zoot-suited pachuco, EL CHUCO Y LA CHE is a hilarious trip through his memories of a bi-cultural and bilingual barrio filled with colorful characters and customs. From childhood chomping on chupones to El Chapulin Colorado to Cheech & Chong and El Chupacabras, the 'Ch' related alliteration abounds, providing a rollicking spectrum of the Chicano/Latino experience. 
Written and performed by Rodney Garza, this one- person show is part stand-up comedy, part performance poetry and part rasquachi teatro. This combination results in the highest form of Chicano art, “The Art of Spreading Chisme”. 

EL CHUCO Y LA CHE runs March 17-25, Fridays and Saturdays at 8:15 p.m. at the Latino Cultural Center. Special Opening Night performance on Friday, March 17 $25 per person. All other nights $10-$12 general admission. BUY YOUR TICKETS ONLINE at www.caramiatheatre.net or contact 214.946.9499 or [email protected] for reservations, group sales, fundraising opportunities and other information. 

EL CHUCO Y LA CHE at www.caramiatheatre.net 


*Special Opening Night with Lowriders, Silent Auction and Pachuco Pachanga 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
On Friday, March 17, join us for a one-of-a-kind Opening Night Performance of EL CHUCO Y LA CHE, featuring the first lowrider display ever at the Latino Cultural Center in Dallas, a silent auction and a pachuco pachanga with food, drinks and music! 
Provided by the United Lowriders Association, some of the finest custom-built lowriders in the metroplex will be on display in the LCC parking lot at 7:15 p.m. Representing the distinct stylings and artistry of modern Mexican-American/Chicano culture, these lowriders are the first to be exhibited at the Latino Cultural Center in Dallas. *
Also before the show, a silent auction benefitting Cara Mía and Arte Oak Cliff will take place in the theatre lobby beginning at 7:15 p.m. Performances by Cara Mía, Allegra Ballet Folklorico, artwork by Sara Cardona and passes to Vistas Film Festival, among other items will be on auction. Show your support for Latino arts in Dallas and join us on Friday, March 17 for the Opening Night performance and pachanga of EL CHUCO Y LA CHE. 

BUY TICKETS ONLINE 


*About the UNITED LOWRIDERS ASSOCIATION 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The United Lowriders Association (ULA) strives to uphold a positive image within the lowriding community and maintain that same positive image in local communities as well. The ULA aims to alter that negative stereotype image of what a lowrider is and its involvements. With the assistance of every member, the ULA has successfully organized car shows, family functioned picnics, unified parades, toy drives in association with the local police department for needy children, in addition to charitable public appearances in our community. 
Click here for ULA's website * 

About ARTE OAK CLIFF and the Silent Auction 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Arte Oak Cliff, which was created in 1998 as a non- profit organization, is focused on providing community-based arts and cultural programming in the Oak Cliff community and support to Dallas area Latino artists and organizations through their work at the Ice House Cultural Center in Oak Cliff. 
Proceeds from the Silent Auction on March 17 will be split equally between Cara Mía and Arte Oak Cliff. Cara Mía will use the proceeds to specifically fund a free theatre residency for children at Wesley Rankin Community Center in West Dallas. Arte Oak Cliff will use proceeds for its annual Dia de los Niños festival, which is a free festival at the Ice House Cultural Center for families to enjoy live Latino theatre, dance, music, films and hands-on visual arts workshops for children. 

Members of Arte Oak Cliff include Alegre Ballet Folklorico, Cara Mía Theatre Company, Ice House Guitar, the Mural Art Project, MACA Theatre Company, Ritmo Latino Dance and Vistas Film Festival. 

For more info on THE ICE HOUSE CULTURAL CENTER 


Cara Mía Theatre Company is supported in part by... 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
City of Dallas Office of Cultural Affairs 
The Texas Commission on the Arts 
TACA 
Univision Canal 23 
Al Día 


Quick Links... 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Our Website 
Products 
Services 
More About Us 



Cara Mía Theatre Company 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
email: [email protected] 
phone: 214.946.9499 
web: http://www.caramiatheatre.net 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Mar 3 2006, 03:56 PM~4970619
> *What's up ULA!!!!! let's not forget that tickets for ULA members is $15.00
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Cara Mía Theatre Company March 1, 2006
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> -- EL CHUCO Y LA CHE, a Pachuco's homage to the letter "Ch" - March 17-25
> -- Special Opening Night with Lowriders, Silent Auction and Pachuco Pachanga
> -- About the UNITED LOWRIDERS ASSOCIATION
> -- About ARTE OAK CLIFF and the Silent Auction
> 
> Hay viene el Pachuco!
> 
> Rodney Garza (a member of Teatro Campesino's 25th Anniversary tour of ZOOT SUIT) hails from San Antonio, Texas to perform his BILINGUAL one-man show, EL CHUCO Y LA CHE March 17-25 at the Latino Cultural Center. Para todo el pueblo Hispano, EL CHUCO Y LA CHE is a Pachuco's homage to the letter "Ch" of the Chicano/Spanish alphabet. You don't want to miss this poeticomic display of charla y chismografia!
> 
> On Friday, March 17, join us for a very Special Opening Night Performance of EL CHUCO Y LA CHE with a lowrider display in the parking lot and a silent auction benefitting Cara Mía and Arte Oak Cliff before the show. Stay for our pachanga with food, drinks and music afterwards!
> 
> BUY YOUR TICKETS ONLINE now at www.caramiatheatre.net or contact 214.946.9499 or [email protected] for reservations or more information.
> 
> 
> EL CHUCO Y LA CHE, a Pachuco's homage to the letter "Ch" - March 17-25
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> EL CHUCO Y LA CHE is a comically poetic homage to the letter 'Ch' of the Chicano/Spanish alphabet. Told through the voice of a sharp-witted, zoot-suited pachuco, EL CHUCO Y LA CHE is a hilarious trip through his memories of a bi-cultural and bilingual barrio filled with colorful characters and customs. From childhood chomping on chupones to El Chapulin Colorado to Cheech & Chong and El Chupacabras, the 'Ch' related alliteration abounds, providing a rollicking spectrum of the Chicano/Latino experience.
> Written and performed by Rodney Garza, this one- person show is part stand-up comedy, part performance poetry and part rasquachi teatro. This combination results in the highest form of Chicano art, “The Art of Spreading Chisme”.
> 
> EL CHUCO Y LA CHE runs March 17-25, Fridays and Saturdays at 8:15 p.m. at the Latino Cultural Center. Special Opening Night performance on Friday, March 17 $25 per person. All other nights $10-$12 general admission. BUY YOUR TICKETS ONLINE at www.caramiatheatre.net or contact 214.946.9499 or [email protected] for reservations, group sales, fundraising opportunities and other information.
> 
> EL CHUCO Y LA CHE at www.caramiatheatre.net
> 
> 
> Special Opening Night with Lowriders, Silent Auction and Pachuco Pachanga
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> On Friday, March 17, join us for a one-of-a-kind Opening Night Performance of EL CHUCO Y LA CHE, featuring the first lowrider display ever at the Latino Cultural Center in Dallas, a silent auction and a pachuco pachanga with food, drinks and music!
> Provided by the United Lowriders Association, some of the finest custom-built lowriders in the metroplex will be on display in the LCC parking lot at 7:15 p.m. Representing the distinct stylings and artistry of modern Mexican-American/Chicano culture, these lowriders are the first to be exhibited at the Latino Cultural Center in Dallas.
> Also before the show, a silent auction benefitting Cara Mía and Arte Oak Cliff will take place in the theatre lobby beginning at 7:15 p.m. Performances by Cara Mía, Allegra Ballet Folklorico, artwork by Sara Cardona and passes to Vistas Film Festival, among other items will be on auction. Show your support for Latino arts in Dallas and join us on Friday, March 17 for the Opening Night performance and pachanga of EL CHUCO Y LA CHE.
> 
> BUY TICKETS ONLINE
> 
> 
> About the UNITED LOWRIDERS ASSOCIATION
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> The United Lowriders Association (ULA) strives to uphold a positive image within the lowriding community and maintain that same positive image in local communities as well. The ULA aims to alter that negative stereotype image of what a lowrider is and its involvements. With the assistance of every member, the ULA has successfully organized car shows, family functioned picnics, unified parades, toy drives in association with the local police department for needy children, in addition to charitable public appearances in our community.
> Click here for ULA's website
> 
> About ARTE OAK CLIFF and the Silent Auction
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Arte Oak Cliff, which was created in 1998 as a non- profit organization, is focused on providing community-based arts and cultural programming in the Oak Cliff community and support to Dallas area Latino artists and organizations through their work at the Ice House Cultural Center in Oak Cliff.
> Proceeds from the Silent Auction on March 17 will be split equally between Cara Mía and Arte Oak Cliff. Cara Mía will use the proceeds to specifically fund a free theatre residency for children at Wesley Rankin Community Center in West Dallas. Arte Oak Cliff will use proceeds for its annual Dia de los Niños festival, which is a free festival at the Ice House Cultural Center for families to enjoy live Latino theatre, dance, music, films and hands-on visual arts workshops for children.
> 
> Members of Arte Oak Cliff include Alegre Ballet Folklorico, Cara Mía Theatre Company, Ice House Guitar, the Mural Art Project, MACA Theatre Company, Ritmo Latino Dance and Vistas Film Festival.
> 
> For more info on THE ICE HOUSE CULTURAL CENTER
> 
> 
> Cara Mía Theatre Company is supported in part by...
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> City of Dallas Office of Cultural Affairs
> The Texas Commission on the Arts
> TACA
> Univision Canal 23
> Al Día
> 
> 
> Quick Links...
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Our Website
> Products
> Services
> More About Us
> 
> Cara Mía Theatre Company
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> email: [email protected]
> phone: 214.946.9499
> web: http://www.caramiatheatre.net
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY




----------



## 214RIDERZ

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

Remember ULA meeting this week same place and time. Does anyone have anything they would like to have on the agenda. Let me know.


----------



## Synbad979

:angel:


----------



## TechniquesOG

:thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

Welcome back state side leonard!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 7 2006, 04:35 PM~4996640
> *Welcome back state side leonard!!!
> *


*Thanks Homie :thumbsup: *


----------



## monte88

:biggrin: so are u guys planning on having some sort of shirts made up..if so ill take some..it would be a good idea


----------



## 214RIDERZ

HELLO TO ALL THE ULA MEMEBERS I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK U FOR THE SUPPORT MY CAR WAS STOLEN MONDAY MORNING FROM IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE I HAD ALOT OF PEOPLE WALK UP TO ME N ASK IF THEY COULD HELP OUT N ANY WAY MADE ME OPEN MY EYES MORE TO SEE THAT THERE R MORE WILLING PEOPLE OUT THERE TO HELP OUT THIS IS WHY ITS CALLED THE UNITED LOWRIDERS MEANING AS ONE EQUAL ID LIKE TO THANKS JOHN FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS FOR LOOKING OUT FOR ME N EVERYONE ELSE .THANKS AGAIN BIG SHAWN MAJESTICS CAR CLUB DALLAS TX IF ANYONE IS TO KNOW ANYTHING PLEASE CONTACT ME


----------



## VGP

:0 :tears:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 9 2006, 01:02 AM~5007521
> *HELLO TO ALL THE ULA MEMEBERS I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK U FOR THE SUPPORT MY CAR WAS STOLEN MONDAY MORNING FROM IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE I HAD ALOT OF PEOPLE WALK UP TO ME N ASK IF THEY COULD HELP OUT N ANY WAY MADE ME OPEN MY EYES MORE TO SEE THAT THERE R MORE WILLING PEOPLE OUT THERE TO HELP OUT THIS IS WHY ITS CALLED THE UNITED LOWRIDERS MEANING AS ONE EQUAL ID LIKE TO THANKS JOHN FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS FOR LOOKING OUT FOR ME N EVERYONE ELSE .THANKS AGAIN BIG SHAWN MAJESTICS CAR CLUB DALLAS TX IF ANYONE IS TO KNOW ANYTHING PLEASE CONTACT ME
> *


what tha fuck hit me up big shawn :angry: :angry:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 9 2006, 01:02 AM~5007521
> *HELLO TO ALL THE ULA MEMEBERS I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK U FOR THE SUPPORT MY CAR WAS STOLEN MONDAY MORNING FROM IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE I HAD ALOT OF PEOPLE WALK UP TO ME N ASK IF THEY COULD HELP OUT N ANY WAY MADE ME OPEN MY EYES MORE TO SEE THAT THERE R MORE WILLING PEOPLE OUT THERE TO HELP OUT THIS IS WHY ITS CALLED THE UNITED LOWRIDERS MEANING AS ONE EQUAL ID LIKE TO THANKS JOHN FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS FOR LOOKING OUT FOR ME N EVERYONE ELSE .THANKS AGAIN BIG SHAWN MAJESTICS CAR CLUB DALLAS TX IF ANYONE IS TO KNOW ANYTHING PLEASE CONTACT ME
> *


that sux homie :angry: ill keep eye out for it


----------



## WHATITDO

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 9 2006, 01:02 AM~5007521
> *HELLO TO ALL THE ULA MEMEBERS I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK U FOR THE SUPPORT MY CAR WAS STOLEN MONDAY MORNING FROM IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE I HAD ALOT OF PEOPLE WALK UP TO ME N ASK IF THEY COULD HELP OUT N ANY WAY MADE ME OPEN MY EYES MORE TO SEE THAT THERE R MORE WILLING PEOPLE OUT THERE TO HELP OUT THIS IS WHY ITS CALLED THE UNITED LOWRIDERS MEANING AS ONE EQUAL ID LIKE TO THANKS JOHN FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS FOR LOOKING OUT FOR ME N EVERYONE ELSE .THANKS AGAIN BIG SHAWN MAJESTICS CAR CLUB DALLAS TX IF ANYONE IS TO KNOW ANYTHING PLEASE CONTACT ME
> *


 :uh: quit begging.....


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by WHATITDO_@Mar 9 2006, 05:24 PM~5012660
> *:uh: quit begging.....
> *


You would be beggin if it was yuor ride.


----------



## 214RIDERZ

FOR REAL THANSK HOMIE KEEP AN EYE OUT DOG N THANKS GIRLY STOP HATIN HOMEBOY IF IT WAS UR RIDE U BE ONTTOP OF IT TOO SO CHILL


----------



## VENOM65

Yea chillout because thats some fucked up shit homie.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 9 2006, 06:02 PM~5012464
> *that sux homie  :angry: ill keep eye out for it
> *


Thats some fucked up shit homie :angry: ...but ill also keep an eye fo yo ride...


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

:angry:


> _Originally posted by WHATITDO_@Mar 9 2006, 06:24 PM~5012660
> *:uh: quit begging.....
> *


Show some respect ! :angry:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 9 2006, 12:02 AM~5007521
> *HELLO TO ALL THE ULA MEMEBERS I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK U FOR THE SUPPORT MY CAR WAS STOLEN MONDAY MORNING FROM IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE I HAD ALOT OF PEOPLE WALK UP TO ME N ASK IF THEY COULD HELP OUT N ANY WAY MADE ME OPEN MY EYES MORE TO SEE THAT THERE R MORE WILLING PEOPLE OUT THERE TO HELP OUT THIS IS WHY ITS CALLED THE UNITED LOWRIDERS MEANING AS ONE EQUAL ID LIKE TO THANKS JOHN FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS FOR LOOKING OUT FOR ME N EVERYONE ELSE .THANKS AGAIN BIG SHAWN MAJESTICS CAR CLUB DALLAS TX IF ANYONE IS TO KNOW ANYTHING PLEASE CONTACT ME
> *


DAMN HOMIE THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT WILL KEEP AN EYE OUT IN THE 817!! :angry:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

THANKS EVERYONE THANKS DANNY FOR KEEPIN AN EYE OUT I GOT A PHONE CALL TONGIHT FROM SOMEONE BUT THEY ASKED THE REWARD N I TOLD HIM IN HE WAS LIKE OH OK THEN HUNG UP CRAZY SHIT DOG THANKS 817 ACES FOR KEEPING AN EYE OUT ON UR SIDE HOMIE......N YEA IT IS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT HOMIE TOO SEE A TRUE RIDER TO LOOSE LIKE THIS I NEVER WISH THIS ON ANYONE HOMIE SOMEONE THAT ACTUALLY PUT HARD EARNED MONEY IN THE RIDES TOO LOOSE OUT THANSK AGAIN FOR ALL THE SUPPORT


----------



## Guest

WITH ALL DUE RESPECT I FEEL THAT THE ULA IS A CANCER ON THE ENTIRE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND ENCOURAGE ALL ''REAL RIDERS'' TO BAND UP AND COME TOGETHER AS ONE AS TRUE TEXAS UNITY AND JOIN THE ILC...RUBEN BALDERAS, ''TEXAS MADE''CC PRES. AND ''ILC'' FOUNDER...


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by THEUNBANABLETEXAN_@Mar 10 2006, 04:42 AM~5016276
> *WITH ALL DUE RESPECT  I FEEL THAT THE ULA IS A CANCER ON THE ENTIRE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND ENCOURAGE ALL ''REAL RIDERS'' TO BAND UP AND COME TOGETHER AS ONE AS TRUE TEXAS UNITY AND JOIN THE ILC...RUBEN BALDERAS, ''TEXAS MADE''CC PRES. AND ''ILC'' FOUNDER...
> *


sounds like you r a cancer dont hate just particapate homie ULA :thumbsup: ilc :thumbsdown:  :happysad: :barf: ilc :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak: :nono:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 10 2006, 08:21 AM~5017067
> *sounds like you r a cancer dont hate just particapate homie ULA :thumbsup: ilc :thumbsdown:    :barf:
> *


my bad with all do respect too. :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by THEUNBANABLETEXAN_@Mar 10 2006, 02:42 AM~5016276
> *WITH ALL DUE RESPECT  I FEEL THAT THE ULA IS A CANCER ON THE ENTIRE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND ENCOURAGE ALL ''REAL RIDERS'' TO BAND UP AND COME TOGETHER AS ONE AS TRUE TEXAS UNITY AND JOIN THE ILC...RUBEN BALDERAS, ''TEXAS MADE''CC PRES. AND ''ILC'' FOUNDER...
> *


























































:uh:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by THEUNBANABLETEXAN_@Mar 10 2006, 03:42 AM~5016276
> *WITH ALL DUE RESPECT  I FEEL THAT THE ULA IS A CANCER ON THE ENTIRE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND ENCOURAGE ALL ''REAL RIDERS'' TO BAND UP AND COME TOGETHER AS ONE AS TRUE TEXAS UNITY AND JOIN THE ILC...RUBEN BALDERAS, ''TEXAS MADE''CC PRES. AND ''ILC'' FOUNDER...
> *


 :0 

Boo You!


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by THEUNBANABLETEXAN_@Mar 10 2006, 02:42 AM~5016276
> *WITH ALL DUE RESPECT  I FEEL THAT THE ULA IS A CANCER ON THE ENTIRE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND ENCOURAGE ALL ''REAL RIDERS'' TO BAND UP AND COME TOGETHER AS ONE AS TRUE TEXAS UNITY AND JOIN THE ILC...RUBEN BALDERAS, ''TEXAS MADE''CC PRES. AND ''ILC'' FOUNDER...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 23 2006, 06:30 PM~4914193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 10 2006, 10:39 AM~5017634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elJefe'67

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 10 2006, 09:39 AM~5017634
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by THEUNBANABLETEXAN_@Mar 10 2006, 02:42 AM~5016276
> *WITH ALL DUE RESPECT  I FEEL THAT THE ULA IS A CANCER ON THE ENTIRE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND ENCOURAGE ALL ''REAL RIDERS'' TO BAND UP AND COME TOGETHER AS ONE AS TRUE TEXAS UNITY AND JOIN THE ILC...RUBEN BALDERAS, ''TEXAS MADE''CC PRES. AND ''ILC'' FOUNDER...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by THEUNBANABLETEXAN_@Mar 10 2006, 02:42 AM~5016276
> *WITH ALL DUE RESPECT  I FEEL THAT THE ULA IS A CANCER ON THE ENTIRE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND ENCOURAGE ALL ''REAL RIDERS'' TO BAND UP AND COME TOGETHER AS ONE AS TRUE TEXAS UNITY AND JOIN THE ILC...RUBEN BALDERAS, ''TEXAS MADE''CC PRES. AND ''ILC'' FOUNDER...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## VGP

:0 :dunno: damn snake lover :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by THEUNBANABLETEXAN_@Mar 10 2006, 02:42 AM~5016276
> *WITH ALL DUE RESPECT  I FEEL THAT THE ULA IS A CANCER ON THE ENTIRE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND ENCOURAGE ALL ''REAL RIDERS'' TO BAND UP AND COME TOGETHER AS ONE AS TRUE TEXAS UNITY AND JOIN THE ILC...RUBEN BALDERAS, ''TEXAS MADE''CC PRES. AND ''ILC'' FOUNDER...
> *


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 10 2006, 09:54 AM~5017705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now!?!?! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

> _Originally posted by THEUNBANABLETEXAN_@Mar 10 2006, 02:42 AM~5016276
> *WITH ALL DUE RESPECT  I FEEL THAT THE ULA IS A CANCER ON THE ENTIRE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND ENCOURAGE ALL ''REAL RIDERS'' TO BAND UP AND COME TOGETHER AS ONE AS TRUE TEXAS UNITY AND JOIN THE ILC...RUBEN BALDERAS, ''TEXAS MADE''CC PRES. AND ''ILC'' FOUNDER...
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 10 2006, 07:50 AM~5017401
> *:0
> 
> Boo You!
> *



What up devilDog.... :thumbsup: :machinegun:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 9 2006, 06:20 PM~5012946
> *FOR REAL THANSK HOMIE KEEP AN EYE OUT DOG N THANKS GIRLY STOP HATIN HOMEBOY IF IT WAS UR RIDE U BE ONTTOP OF IT TOO SO CHILL
> *



I'm sorry to hear about your ride homie that's fucked up... we should find these fools and :twak: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Mar 10 2006, 02:55 PM~5019325
> *I'm sorry to hear about your ride homie that's fucked up... we should find these fools and  :twak:  :machinegun:  :twak:
> *


im with him :twak: :machinegun: :guns:  :twak:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 10 2006, 12:59 PM~5019362
> *im with him :twak:  :machinegun:  :guns:    :twak:
> *



I'm in, just give me a call.  :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## SixFoSS

:0


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

I told you hes only talking like a real bad ass because he lives 7 hrs away in the valley where there are only cows to talk to.But if he was in the DFW that wouldnt happen.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 10 2006, 03:33 PM~5020030
> *I told you hes only talking like a real bad ass because he lives 7 hrs away in the valley where there are only cows to talk to.But if he was in the DFW that wouldnt happen.
> *


True That!!


----------



## 214RIDERZ

HEY ID LIKE TO THANKS EVERYONE FOR THERE CONCERN STILL HAVNT FOUND OUT ANYTHING YET HOPING SOMEONE WILL COME FORWARD WITH SOMETHING SOON BUT WHO KNOWS THANKS AGAIN TO ALL THAT HAS HELPED I GOT YALLS BACKS ALSO ALL DAY EVERYDAY THANSK AGAIN


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 10 2006, 05:12 PM~5020910
> * HEY ID LIKE TO THANKS EVERYONE FOR THERE CONCERN STILL HAVNT FOUND OUT ANYTHING YET HOPING SOMEONE WILL COME FORWARD WITH SOMETHING SOON BUT WHO KNOWS THANKS AGAIN TO ALL THAT HAS HELPED I GOT YALLS BACKS ALSO ALL DAY EVERYDAY THANSK AGAIN
> *


Fa sho homie...gotta look out for one another


----------



## 214RIDERZ

YEA HOMIE IT SUCKS THANKS FOR UR CONCERN DOG :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Mar 10 2006, 01:52 PM~5019300
> *What up devilDog.... :thumbsup:  :machinegun:
> *


Sup TOP! You got me all motivated and shit...I wanted to round up some of the people I work with and send them to the quarter-deck today. Give them a little PT session :biggrin: 

Well, I saw you were back in the states, I am glad to see your safe leatherneck!

Do me a favor...I am going to send you a list of nasty nuggets that still owe me money in North Cacalaka. Hit them up for me :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

:0 



> _Originally posted by THEUNBANABLETEXAN_@Mar 10 2006, 03:42 AM~5016276
> *
> THEUNBANABLETEXAN  Today, 03:42 AM |  | Post #1365
> 
> Unregistered
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: What happened :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP

:0 



> _Originally posted by THEUNBANABLETEXAN_@Mar 10 2006, 03:42 AM~5016276
> *
> THEUNBANABLETEXAN  Today, 03:42 AM |  | Post #1365
> 
> Unregistered
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: What happened :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG+Mar 10 2006, 01:55 PM~5019325-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your ride homie that's fucked up... we should find these fools and  :twak:  :machinegun:  :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PURPLE [email protected] 10 2006, 01:59 PM~5019362
> *im with him :twak:  :machinegun:  :guns:    :twak:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VENOM65_@Mar 10 2006, 02:56 PM~5019781
> *I'm in, just give me a call.   :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


I am in..."there is nothing worse then a Marine and his rifle!"


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 10 2006, 07:36 PM~5021891
> *I am in..."there is nothing worse then a Marine and his rifle!"
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 10 2006, 08:39 AM~5017634
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE WILL BE KICKING IT AT THE PARK ALSO ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Last year at Keist Park... This year should be another good time at the park..
So come out and chill'n grill with the Dallas Lowriders and many others from the ULA 

[attachmentid=496831]
[attachmentid=496832]
[attachmentid=496833]
[attachmentid=496835]
[attachmentid=496836]
[attachmentid=496837]
[attachmentid=496841]
[attachmentid=496842]
[attachmentid=496843]


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 10 2006, 06:14 PM~5021784
> *Sup TOP!  You got me all motivated and shit...I wanted to round up some of the people I work with and send them to the quarter-deck today.  Give them a little PT session  :biggrin:
> 
> Well, I saw you were back in the states, I am glad to see your safe leatherneck!
> 
> Do me a favor...I am going to send you a list of nasty nuggets that still owe me money in North Cacalaka.  Hit them up for me  :biggrin:
> *



*No Problem Leatherneck email me [email protected] :machinegun: *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 10 2006, 06:36 PM~5021891
> *I am in..."there is nothing worse then a Marine and his rifle!"
> *



In Iraq :machinegun: :twak: :guns: all the time with these dam Iraqi


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 11 2006, 11:57 AM~5025992
> *Last year at Keist Park... This year should be another good time at the park..
> So come out and chill'n grill with the Dallas Lowriders and many others from the ULA
> 
> [attachmentid=496831]
> [attachmentid=496832]
> [attachmentid=496833]
> [attachmentid=496835]
> [attachmentid=496836]
> [attachmentid=496837]
> [attachmentid=496841]
> [attachmentid=496842]
> [attachmentid=496843]
> *


*I remember homie!!!!!*


----------



## Homie Styln

Were all going to this new drive-in, in Ennis check out the picture below, gots a middle eastern look don't you think? :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: 

[attachmentid=498263]


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 12 2006, 12:31 PM~5032487
> *Were all going to this new drive-in, in Ennis check out the picture below, gots a middle eastern look don't you think? :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> 
> [attachmentid=498263]
> *


Good drive-in entry..LOLOL


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

when is every 1 going to the drive inn


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 12 2006, 09:28 PM~5036473
> *when is every 1 going to the drive inn
> *



:dunno: :dunno:

waiting on John homie


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Mar 13 2006, 11:04 AM~5038621
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> waiting on John homie
> *


jonh lets do the damn thang


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 12 2006, 10:28 PM~5036473
> *when is every 1 going to the drive inn
> *


Went out there Saturday, pretty chill but its a long ass way out there, not really the kind of place I would want to take my ride to either, all unpaved with a bunch of those white rocks, took my dads 69 GTO out there and it was pretty chill but not the kind of place I would want to take my low at least until it gets paved..


----------



## Mr. A

:uh:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 13 2006, 04:25 PM~5040880
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

:thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Mar 13 2006, 04:55 PM~5041081
> *:thumbsup:
> *


You already back top?


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 13 2006, 03:56 PM~5041092
> *You already back top?
> *



Yeah been back a week but still in NC a waiting release.. to go home


----------



## TechniquesOG

Maybe when I get back we can have a few cold ones homie...


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Mar 13 2006, 05:00 PM~5041136
> *Maybe when I get back we can have a few cold ones homie...
> *


Just let me know homie, that Riskys up on Azle and 28th in Foritos is the spot. Let me know well go and kick it homie, or we can do that DG's thang!


----------



## Incognito

*Just wanted to remind everyone about this Friday El Chuco Y La Che going on at the Latino Cultural Center* *Pick up a copy of the free bilingual automotive newspaper AUTO REVISTA.*
*There is a full-page ad in color about the event. *

*Reminder I know people work on Fridays but we need to have the cars set up by 6:00 pm because there will be vallet parking and they are going to use the entrance to the parking lot for that and they start at 6:30 pm.*

*Everything looks good so far we have about 50 cars from the ULA that have committed to this, and counting. **LET'S SHOW THEM HOW THE ULA DOES IT.[/**B] 
Hope to see ya there...*


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Mar 13 2006, 10:58 PM~5042814
> *Just wanted to remind everyone about this Friday El Chuco Y La Che going on at the Latino Cultural Center Pick up a copy of the free bilingual automotive newspaper AUTO REVISTA.
> There is a full-page ad in color about the event.
> 
> Reminder I know people work on Fridays but we need to have the cars set up by 6:00 pm  because there will be vallet parking and they are going to use the entrance to the parking lot for that and they start at 6:30 pm.
> 
> Everything looks good so far we have about 50 cars from the ULA that have committed to this, and counting. LET'S SHOW THEM HOW THE ULA DOES IT.[/B]
> Hope to see ya there...
> *


*
will we be able 2 but discounted tickets at the door*


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 13 2006, 02:26 PM~5040194
> *Went out there Saturday, pretty chill but its a long ass way out there, not really the kind of place I would want to take my ride to either, all unpaved with a bunch of those white rocks, took my dads 69 GTO out there and it was pretty chill but not the kind of place I would want to take my low at least until it gets paved..
> *



im with you on that 1 homie,, very true... but its kool i went up there on my ride.. and i just drove into that bitch smooth and slowly... and it was all gravy...but its up 2 every 1... im still down to go...


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Mar 14 2006, 11:07 AM~5045788
> *im with you on that 1 homie,, very true... but its kool i went up there on my ride.. and i just drove into that bitch smooth and slowly... and it was all gravy...but its up 2 every 1... im still down to go...
> *


Dont get me wrong homie, if everyone goes out I am down to go and drink some cold ones and just have a good time but I just dont think its a good place to take your ride. All those hillbillys out there in their "Pick em up Trucks" peeling out of there kicking rocks up is what I was thinking about mainly. Still a chill place to all go and just kick back watch some movies and drink some cold ones but not a cruise spot like some were trying to make it. Shit I had to pack a fuckin lunch for that trip bro, was far but I did have a good time out there, concessions were real cheap too, good family event....


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 14 2006, 03:12 PM~5046956
> *Dont get me wrong homie, if everyone goes out I am down to go and drink some cold ones and just have a good time but I just dont think its a good place to take your ride. All those hillbillys out there in their "Pick em up Trucks" peeling out of there kicking rocks up is what I was thinking about mainly. Still a chill place to all go and just kick back watch some movies and drink some cold ones but not a cruise spot like some were trying to make it. Shit I had to pack a fuckin lunch for that trip bro, was far but I did have a good time out there, concessions were real cheap too, good family event....
> *


"GOOD FAMILY EVENT" THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT. :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

:thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 14 2006, 05:34 PM~5048408
> *"GOOD FAMILY EVENT" THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT. :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 14 2006, 06:28 AM~5044980
> *will we be able 2 but discounted tickets at the door
> *


*yes you can get the discounted tickets at the door but it has to be arranged prior to Friday.*


----------



## Emperor Goofy

*HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL 1yr Anniversary Picnic
SUNDAY April 2nd 2006
12-5pm
MacGregor Park , Old Spanish [email protected] MLK Houston Tx

Cash$$$ for Hop Contest
Awards for Tug o WAR,Tire Toss and Jalapeno eating contest
Awards for Best Of Lowrider Car,Truck, and Bike

Flyer will be out soon..more info call HLC spokeman "Goofy" (832 275 4306)
All are welcome...come out and support TEXAS!!! *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 14 2006, 10:05 PM~5050523
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL 1yr Anniversary Picnic
> SUNDAY April 2nd 2006
> 12-5pm
> MacGregor Park , Old Spanish [email protected] MLK Houston Tx
> 
> Cash$$$ for Hop Contest
> Awards for Tug o WAR,Tire Toss and Jalapeno eating contest
> Awards for Best Of Lowrider Car,Truck, and Bike
> 
> Flyer will be out soon..more info call HLC spokeman "Goofy" (832 275 4306)
> All are welcome...come out and support TEXAS!!!
> *


Wish I was around to see this... have a great time HLC
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

who all is going this friday to the pahuco show


----------



## TechniquesOG

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 13 2006, 11:17 AM~5039774
> *jonh lets do the damn thang
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jun 8 2005, 08:26 PM~3245801
> *<span style='color:red'>Comments, Questions, Concerns, and Ideas
> 
> Postem'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
ULA WEBSITE UPDATES? WHEN WILL IT BE UPDATED?
HOW MANY ACTIVE CLUBS ARE IN THE ULA?
IS THERE A CLUB ROSTER?*


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 15 2006, 08:06 AM~5052585
> *ULA WEBSITE UPDATES? WHEN WILL IT BE UPDATED?
> HOW MANY ACTIVE CLUBS ARE IN THE ULA?
> IS THERE A CLUB ROSTER?
> *



doesn't look like it's been up date I understand there more now then before?


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 14 2006, 02:12 PM~5046956
> *Dont get me wrong homie, if everyone goes out I am down to go and drink some cold ones and just have a good time but I just dont think its a good place to take your ride. All those hillbillys out there in their "Pick em up Trucks" peeling out of there kicking rocks up is what I was thinking about mainly. Still a chill place to all go and just kick back watch some movies and drink some cold ones but not a cruise spot like some were trying to make it. Shit I had to pack a fuckin lunch for that trip bro, was far but I did have a good time out there, concessions were real cheap too, good family event....
> *



VERY ,VERY, VERY, TRUE... ..


----------



## STATION X

> ULA WEBSITE UPDATES? WHEN WILL IT BE UPDATED?
> HOW MANY ACTIVE CLUBS ARE IN THE ULA?
> IS THERE A CLUB ROSTER?
> ANYONE KNOW?


----------



## VENOM65

> ULA WEBSITE UPDATES? WHEN WILL IT BE UPDATED?
> HOW MANY ACTIVE CLUBS ARE IN THE ULA?
> IS THERE A CLUB ROSTER?
> ANYONE KNOW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call george from INTOKABLES he has the list of clubs.
Click to expand...


----------



## snl47

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 15 2006, 08:32 AM~5052222
> *who all is going this friday to the pahuco show
> *


 We'll be there


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Mar 15 2006, 02:31 PM~5054540
> *We'll be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This has to be Ricardo?? Ride????


----------



## snl47

Sup Leonard,, yeah its me.


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Mar 15 2006, 02:21 PM~5054766
> *This has to be Ricardo?? Ride????
> *


 clean homie


----------



## Incognito

> ULA WEBSITE UPDATES? WHEN WILL IT BE UPDATED?
> HOW MANY ACTIVE CLUBS ARE IN THE ULA?
> IS THERE A CLUB ROSTER?





> doesn't look like it's been up date I understand there more now then before?





> ULA WEBSITE UPDATES? WHEN WILL IT BE UPDATED?
> HOW MANY ACTIVE CLUBS ARE IN THE ULA?
> IS THERE A CLUB ROSTER?
> ANYONE KNOW?
> 
> 
> 
> Very very soon!!!!!!!!!!!!! be patient .
Click to expand...


----------



## TopCopOG

:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos49

damn thats cleean ride bro, i will be making the trip


----------



## 214RIDERZ

JUST CURIOSE TO KNOW IF ANYONE HAS HEARD ANYTHING ABOUT MY RIDE BEING STOLEN AT ALL IF SO IM ME ON HERE OR MANY PEOPLE HAVE MY NUMBER THANKS BIG SHAWN D.F.W MAJESTICS


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 16 2006, 01:43 AM~5058310
> *JUST CURIOSE TO KNOW IF ANYONE HAS HEARD ANYTHING ABOUT MY RIDE BEING STOLEN AT ALL IF SO IM ME ON HERE OR MANY PEOPLE HAVE MY NUMBER THANKS BIG SHAWN D.F.W MAJESTICS
> *



I'm sorry to hear about you ride homie Dam Thiefs... somebody got to know something you can hide a car like this unless it's no longer in TX???


----------



## SEXXXYLATINABUNNY

:wave:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Mar 15 2006, 02:31 PM~5054540
> *We'll be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN RICARDO, WHERE YOU BEEN HIDING THAT AT , MAN IT'S CLEAN ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Tiny what you doin up this early?


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 16 2006, 09:27 AM~5058827
> *Tiny what you doin up this early?
> *


right :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS

*Police Make Public Intoxication Arrests Inside Bars *
POSTED: 4:04 pm CST March 15, 2006 

IRVING, Texas -- Irving police have taken their fight against drunken driving to a new level. Irving officers and state agents targeted 36 bars and clubs Friday and arrested some allegedly intoxicated patrons before they departed the businesses. 

The officers also kept watch on bartenders who might have over-served patrons. 
Texas Alcoholic Beverage Commission agents arrested 30 people Friday night. Most of the suspects now face charges of public intoxication. 

The agents and Irving police officers traveled from bar to bar and worked undercover, according to an NBC 5 report. 
The report also said that some agents shared tables with suspected drunken patrons. Some patrons were subjected to field sobriety tests inside bars. 

Agents and officers said the operation represented an effort to reduce drunken driving. 
Sgt. Chris Hamilton, of the TABC, said some inebriated bar patrons "end up killing themselves or someone else" after departing the businesses. 

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Homie Styln

[attachmentid=505184]


----------



## dallastejas

> *Police Make Public Intoxication Arrests Inside Bars *
> POSTED: 4:04 pm CST March 15, 2006
> 
> IRVING, Texas -- Irving police have taken their fight against drunken driving to a new level. Irving officers and state agents targeted 36 bars and clubs Friday and arrested some allegedly intoxicated patrons before they departed the businesses.
> 
> The officers also kept watch on bartenders who might have over-served patrons.
> Texas Alcoholic Beverage Commission agents arrested 30 people Friday night. Most of the suspects now face charges of public intoxication.
> 
> The agents and Irving police officers traveled from bar to bar and worked undercover, according to an NBC 5 report.
> The report also said that some agents shared tables with suspected drunken patrons. Some patrons were subjected to field sobriety tests inside bars.
> 
> Agents and officers said the operation represented an effort to reduce drunken driving.
> Sgt. Chris Hamilton, of the TABC, said some inebriated bar patrons "end up killing themselves or someone else" after departing the businesses.
> 
> Thats messed up...what next,they'll be in our houses too!!!!!!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> *Police Make Public Intoxication Arrests Inside Bars *
> POSTED: 4:04 pm CST March 15, 2006
> 
> IRVING, Texas -- Irving police have taken their fight against drunken driving to a new level. Irving officers and state agents targeted 36 bars and clubs Friday and arrested some allegedly intoxicated patrons before they departed the businesses.
> 
> The officers also kept watch on bartenders who might have over-served patrons.
> Texas Alcoholic Beverage Commission agents arrested 30 people Friday night. Most of the suspects now face charges of public intoxication.
> 
> The agents and Irving police officers traveled from bar to bar and worked undercover, according to an NBC 5 report.
> The report also said that some agents shared tables with suspected drunken patrons. Some patrons were subjected to field sobriety tests inside bars.
> 
> Agents and officers said the operation represented an effort to reduce drunken driving.
> Sgt. Chris Hamilton, of the TABC, said some inebriated bar patrons "end up killing themselves or someone else" after departing the businesses.
> 
> Thats messed up...what next,they'll be in our houses too!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Loving da avatar homie.... :thumbsup: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 16 2006, 12:37 PM~5060818
> *[attachmentid=505184]
> *


Orale homie Styln... getting fancy artist... Kool


----------



## snl47

Thanks for the props Tiny and viejitos..


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 16 2006, 07:27 AM~5058827
> *Tiny what you doin up this early?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## majestix66

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 16 2006, 07:25 AM~5058825
> *DAMN RICARDO, WHERE YOU BEEN HIDING THAT AT , MAN IT'S CLEAN !  :thumbsup:
> *


Damn Ricardo your shit looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by majestix66_@Mar 17 2006, 01:21 AM~5065219
> *Damn Ricardo your shit looks good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Mar 15 2006, 03:31 PM~5054540
> *We'll be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL CAR BRO, WITH 13'S REVERSE IT WOULD BE SHIT, JUST MY 2 CENTS HOMIE YOU GOT IT LOOKING REAL GOOD THOUGH!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JERRYCORTEZ

ttt


----------



## Synbad979

Great Turnout despite the rain, I spoke to the people from Cara Mia, the Latino Cultural Center, Former State Rep and Dallas City Councilman Domingo Garcia and they were very impressed with the ULA !!!!!

[attachmentid=507995]
[attachmentid=507999]
[attachmentid=508002]
[attachmentid=508005]


----------



## Incognito

[*B]Good turn out despite the rain. Thanks to every one that showed up.*[/B]
*Nuestro Estilo
D-Town Bombs
Dallas Low Riders
Techniques
Phylanx
Torres Empire
Infiniti
Viejitos Car Club (came down from Oklahoma) 
Smooth & Low
Estilo
Jokerz
Shadow (for his displays)*
*Knightz*
I appologize if i left anybody out.


----------



## Incognito

one more


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Mar 19 2006, 01:44 PM~5080475
> *[B]Good turn out despite the rain. Thanks to every one that showed up.*
> *Nuestro Estilo
> D-Town Bombs
> Dallas Low Riders
> Techniques
> Phylanx
> Torres Empire
> Infiniti
> Viejitos Car Club (came down from Oklahoma)
> Smooth & Low
> Estilo
> Jokerz
> Shadow (for his displays)*
> *Knightz*
> I appologize if i left anybody out.
> [/b]





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

ttt for the ULA


----------



## Str8Game

nice. :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 20 2006, 12:52 PM~5086553
> * ttt for the ULA
> *


U.L.A. MEETING THIS WEDSNESDAY ! :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 21 2006, 12:19 AM~5090994
> *U.L.A. MEETING THIS WEDSNESDAY !  :thumbsup:
> *


you know tiny ready for some cold ones :biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 21 2006, 01:19 AM~5090994
> *U.L.A. MEETING THIS WEDSNESDAY !  :thumbsup:
> *


TIME FOR MORE BOYCOTTING, LOL, IF SOMEONE BRINGS UP A BOYCOTT COUNT ME IN!! SPEAK ON IT FOR ME BIG T! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh: :angel: NO TE CREES HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

Hey everyone the hwy cafe has been closed down so we need to move the ULA meeting to another spot. Ceasar from Irving Customs father in law has a bar and he said we could do it there and that he would cookout,close the bar down for the ula and let us have the meeting there. The only thing is that the bar is on lombardy just passed old denton road. the physical adress is 2911 lombardy rd. i'll let everyone know if i get any more info.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 21 2006, 05:42 PM~5094918
> *Hey everyone the hwy cafe has been closed down so we need to move the ULA meeting to another spot. Ceasar from Irving Customs father in law has a bar and he said we could do it there and that he would cookout,close the bar down for the ula and let us have the meeting there. The only thing is that the bar is on lombardy just passed old denton road. the physical adress is 2911 lombardy rd. i'll let everyone know if i get any more info.
> *


  WTF  Flooded? :0


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 21 2006, 04:46 PM~5094933
> * WTF  Flooded? :0
> *



now i did'nt say it got flooded but i would'nt be surprised. :roflmao:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 21 2006, 05:52 PM~5094960
> *now i did'nt say it got flooded but i would'nt be surprised.  :roflmao:
> *


Hey dog we got 10 inches of rain up here, so who knows :dunno:


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 21 2006, 05:42 PM~5094918
> *Hey everyone the hwy cafe has been closed down so we need to move the ULA meeting to another spot. Ceasar from Irving Customs father in law has a bar and he said we could do it there and that he would cookout,close the bar down for the ula and let us have the meeting there. The only thing is that the bar is on lombardy just passed old denton road. the physical adress is 2911 lombardy rd. i'll let everyone know if i get any more info.
> *


IS IT THE ONE NEXT TO EL PAISANO RESTAURANT? IF IT IS, BECAREFUL WHERE YOU PARK. ......THEY BE TOWING LIKE A MUGG OVER THERE.


----------



## Texas Massacre

Any one in d/fw need a 1984 cadillac frame cheap, bare frame stock never cut. It would be good for someone to strap and not have to tear there car down. It is in my way if it is not pick up soon it will go to the scrap yard.


----------



## Homie Styln

If you haven't heard Hwy Cafe closed down. Were moving the ULA meeting to Villares (Billards) Uno at 2911 Lombardy St over off Harry Hines. The person who owns it is gonna serve up fajitas for us, all he ask is we buy the beer. The place is gonna be reserved for the ULA. :0 

[attachmentid=512409]


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 21 2006, 03:50 PM~5094666
> *you know tiny ready for some cold ones :biggrin:
> *



SHIT YOU KNOW IM READY HOMIE, I BEEN WAITING SINCE SUNDAY !


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 21 2006, 04:32 PM~5094864
> *TIME FOR MORE BOYCOTTING, LOL, IF SOMEONE BRINGS UP A BOYCOTT COUNT ME IN!! SPEAK ON IT FOR ME BIG T!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :ugh:  :angel: NO TE CREES HOMIE!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 21 2006, 09:11 PM~5096079
> *SHIT YOU KNOW IM READY HOMIE, I BEEN WAITING SINCE SUNDAY !
> *


im trying to get roy to go pero qreo que le pegan :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 21 2006, 06:33 PM~5095165
> *IS IT THE ONE NEXT TO EL PAISANO RESTAURANT? IF IT IS, BECAREFUL WHERE YOU PARK. ......THEY BE TOWING LIKE A MUGG OVER THERE.
> *


Everyone keep this in mind about the parking. Thanks Tony A...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 22 2006, 02:22 PM~5100209
> *Everyone keep this in mind about the parking. Thanks Tony A...
> *


Homie whats around that area?


----------



## TechniquesOG

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil joe

Oh ok its closed to Pandoras :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Mar 22 2006, 06:22 PM~5101402
> *Oh ok  its closed to Pandoras :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

Is it true it was your brithday?


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

How does one get to go to da ULA meetings????


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 22 2006, 10:55 PM~5103034
> *How does one get to go to da ULA meetings????
> *


Anyway you can, just "be on time" :biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 23 2006, 01:05 AM~5103584
> *Anyway you can, just "be on time"  :biggrin:
> *


How was the new place?? Anyone go?


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 23 2006, 10:12 AM~5104839
> *How was the new place?? Anyone go?
> *


Parking sucked :thumbsdown: but the beers were cold and the food was good :biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 23 2006, 10:22 AM~5104886
> *Parking sucked  :thumbsdown: but the beers were cold and the food was good  :biggrin:
> *


Yea I used to live around the corner from there and I never saw that place empty, was always packed with no parking....


----------



## Homie Styln

The parking sucked but the guy did provide us with good hospitality.. Good turn out, thanks to everyone for coming out to this spot on short notice..


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

so da meeting went well....except for da parking....ill be there for da next one


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 23 2006, 05:49 PM~5107514
> *so da meeting went well....except for da parking....ill be there for da next one
> *


 :thumbsup: April 5th :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 23 2006, 08:33 PM~5108501
> *:thumbsup: April 5th  :biggrin:
> *


Is it gonna be at the same spot....


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 23 2006, 09:40 AM~5105024
> *The parking sucked but the guy did provide us with good hospitality.. Good turn out, thanks to everyone for coming out to this spot on short notice..
> *


sound like it was great :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X

THIS SATURDAY AT DALLAS FAIR PARK


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 24 2006, 12:49 PM~5112989
> *THIS SATURDAY AT DALLAS FAIR PARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 5811MSgtP

uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

Ok fellas my pics from the Latino Culture Center are now up. Sorry for the delay, but I really want to thank Ricardo for his help...Knowledge is power...Thank You very much Sir! Now, enjoy the pics!!!  

1 luv!!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 24 2006, 11:49 AM~5112989
> *THIS SATURDAY AT DALLAS FAIR PARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What time we headin' out there? 

uffin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 24 2006, 11:35 PM~5116085
> *Ok fellas my pics from the Latino Culture Center are now up.  Sorry for the delay, but I really want to thank Ricardo for his help...Knowledge is power...Thank You very much Sir!  Now, enjoy the pics!!!
> 
> 1 luv!!!
> *


nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG

:biggrin:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 25 2006, 11:45 AM~5117551
> *nice pics  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

I just put up some pics of the ULA meeting on 3/8/06. Not the last meeting, but the one before that. Enjoy


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 25 2006, 11:49 AM~5117871
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I just put up some pics of the ULA meeting on 3/8/06.  Not the last meeting, but the one before that.  Enjoy
> *


 where homie???


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Mar 25 2006, 12:52 PM~5117892
> *where homie???
> *


They are all on my site. Just go in and go to the "Pictures" section and you will see the "ULA Meeting 3/08/06", "Latino Culture Center Pics 3/17/06", and the "Bumper 2 Bumper Car Show Pics 3/19/06" that I put up this week :biggrin: 

www. VGP Inc .com


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

NICE PICS HOMIE


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

ANY U.L.A. MEMBERS ROLLING OUT TO JOE'S TONIGHT , IT LOOKS LIKE A GOOD DAY TO GET OUR DRINK ON ! :biggrin:


----------



## ramon0517

hey jesse, these are some great pictures - good job.... say hi to debbie for me - thanks - belinda :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 25 2006, 12:27 PM~5118091
> *They are all on my site.  Just go in and go to the "Pictures" section and you will see the "ULA Meeting 3/08/06", "Latino Culture Center Pics 3/17/06", and the "Bumper 2 Bumper Car Show Pics 3/19/06" that I put up this week  :biggrin:
> 
> www. VGP Inc .com
> 
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by ramon0517+Mar 25 2006, 03:31 PM~5118571-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey jesse, these are some great pictures - good job....  say hi to debbie for me - thanks - belinda :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup girl! Thanks, I really enjoy doing it and hopefully I will get better. I'll tell Debbie you said hello...send my best to your family :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Mar 25 2006, 06:26 PM~5119242
> *Thanks homie
> *


Anytime Marine...Semper Fi


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 25 2006, 10:17 PM~5120616
> *Sup girl!  Thanks, I really enjoy doing it and hopefully I will get better.  I'll tell Debbie you said hello...send my best to your family  :biggrin:
> Anytime Marine...Semper Fi
> *



orale thanks..USMC


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 25 2006, 10:17 PM~5120616
> *Sup girl!  Thanks, I really enjoy doing it and hopefully I will get better.  I'll tell Debbie you said hello...send my best to your family  :biggrin:
> Anytime Marine...Semper Fi
> *



orale thanks..USMC


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Mar 26 2006, 06:51 PM~5124426
> *orale thanks..USMC
> *


  

Nice tat bro...the 2 loves of your life or que carnal?


----------



## snl47

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 25 2006, 12:35 AM~5116085
> *Ok fellas my pics from the Latino Culture Center are now up.  Sorry for the delay, but I really want to thank Ricardo for his help...Knowledge is power...Thank You very much Sir!  Now, enjoy the pics!!!
> 
> 1 luv!!!
> *


It's all good homie, let me know when you need a hand.


----------



## dannysnty

how was every ones weekend :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln

Let's have a good turn out this Sunday at Keist Park..


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 26 2006, 07:02 PM~5124821
> *
> 
> Nice tat bro...the 2 loves of your life or que carnal?
> *


simon :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Mar 27 2006, 08:18 PM~5131219
> *simon :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Majestics 214

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 27 2006, 08:15 PM~5131196
> *Let's have a good turn out this Sunday at Keist Park..
> *


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*going on all over the place* :twak:  :dunno:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

This show was added to the ULA calendar, it's a show that happens every second Sunday of each month during the summer at HOOTERS. They give out small awards and the entry fee is only $10.00 it will be in two weeks in Irving accross from Irving Mall. 
Flyers will be handed out at the next ULA meeting.


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 28 2006, 06:43 AM~5133760
> *going on all over the place :twak:    :dunno:
> *


VIVA LA RAZA!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Mar 28 2006, 08:11 AM~5133847
> *VIVA LA RAZA!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


I think the protest should be brought up at the next ULA meeting, put that on the agenda! :thumbsup: We need to organize a cruise/march.....this is something that affects all of us minorities and non-minorities alike.........


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Mar 28 2006, 07:11 AM~5133847
> *VIVA LA RAZA!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 28 2006, 08:52 AM~5133988
> *I think the protest should be brought up at the next ULA meeting, put that on the agenda! :thumbsup: We need to organize a cruise/march.....this is something that affects all of us minorities and non-minorities alike.........
> *


I AGREE WE SHOULD ALL GO TO PARK SUNDAY 
CHILL, GRILL & PROTEST :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Mar 28 2006, 11:42 AM~5134608
> *I AGREE WE SHOULD ALL GO TO PARK SUNDAY
> CHILL, GRILL & PROTEST :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: CHILL, GRILL & PROTEST 
COME ON HOMIE THE HOMEBOY AS A GOOD........

Iam Down with that for sure........


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 28 2006, 09:52 AM~5133988
> *I think the protest should be brought up at the next ULA meeting, put that on the agenda! :thumbsup: We need to organize a cruise/march.....this is something that affects all of us minorities and non-minorities alike.........
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

I think we should as an organization do something. For those that do vote we need to let these conservative politicians who seem to be somewhat racist know were not going to stand for this any longer.. I keep hearing that people coming from Mexico are taking jobs and getting free services, from medical care to education. Now they want to make coming into the USA illegally a felony and deny them basic humanitarian add. The so-called conservative Christian right is doing all this. How can you call yourself a Christian and deny people basic service, sound more like greed. They listen to Televangelist who calls for the assignation on a world leader cause he doesn’t agree with our countries politics. How Christian is that? Now I can’t believe that every person here from Mexico is a bad person or on welfare or constantly running off to a hospital. I do know they for the most part are hard working people just trying to get ahead in life. There here, that’s a fact, were giving them jobs here. Are they also going to arrest the people who hire them and charge them with a felony? It already supposed to be illegal to hire any illegal alien from any country. So why aren’t they going to the actual source of the problem the white businessmen who are hiring them, and have been making jobs available to them. It white America politicians looking for someone to blame all our problems with the economy and health care cost on illegal aliens. How stupid is that. 
Every person who believes that we all have some rights, even if we come into this country illegally if we start working. What they don’t tell you is how much illegal aliens contribute to this country. They pay taxes if they get a paycheck and even if they get paid under the table, they still have to buy food, gas, clothing and other essentials to live on. There are over 1 million illegal residents in Texas, what do you think would happen to our economy if we took all of them out of here? Who’s going to pick all the produce we eat.
Bottom line is if they really want to stop people from Mexico from coming here they would arrest and imprison the people who hire them, that would eliminate the reason for coming here but then the politicians would have to arrest there friends. These are just my own thoughts and comments. 

IF YOU CAN VOTE DO SO, IF YOUR NOT REGISTARED TO VOTE GO DO IT. IF YOU CAN’T VOTE BUT KNOW PEOPLE WHO CAN GET THEM TO VOTE. 
IT’S TIME FOR HISPANIC’S TO STAND UP AND BE COUNTED. The Texas legislator’s rezoned the all the districtes to weaken our vote don’t let them get away with this.

VIVA LA RAZA Unity in number is strength and politicians only see votes..


----------



## Homie Styln

:0 I know what's com'n next. Colin Powell...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 28 2006, 10:34 AM~5134921
> *I think we should as an organization do something. For those that do vote we need to let these conservative politicians who seem to be somewhat racist know were not going to stand for this any longer.. I keep hearing that people coming from Mexico are taking jobs and getting free services, from medical care to education. Now they want to make coming into the USA illegally a felony and deny them basic humanitarian add. The so-called conservative Christian right is doing all this. How can you call yourself a Christian and deny people basic service, sound more like greed.  They listen to Televangelist who calls for the assignation on a world leader cause he doesn’t agree with our countries politics. How Christian is that? Now I can’t believe that every person here from Mexico is a bad person or on welfare or constantly running off to a hospital. I do know they for the most part are hard working people just trying to get ahead in life. There here, that’s a fact, were giving them jobs here. Are they also going to arrest the people who hire them and charge them with a felony? It already supposed to be illegal to hire any illegal alien from any country. So why aren’t they going to the actual source of the problem the white businessmen who are hiring them, and have been making jobs available to them. It white America politicians looking for someone to blame all our problems with the economy and health care cost on illegal aliens. How stupid is that.
> Every person who believes that we all have some rights, even if we come into this country illegally if we start working. What they don’t tell you is how much illegal aliens contribute to this country. They pay taxes if they get a paycheck and even if they get paid under the table, they still have to buy food, gas, clothing and other essentials to live on. There are over 1 million illegal residents in Texas, what do you think would happen to our economy if we took all of them out of here? Who’s going to pick all the produce we eat.
> Bottom line is if they really want to stop people from Mexico from coming here they would arrest and imprison the people who hire them, that would eliminate the reason for coming here but then the politicians would have to arrest there friends. These are just my own thoughts and comments.
> 
> IF YOU CAN VOTE DO SO, IF YOUR NOT REGISTARED TO VOTE GO DO IT. IF YOU CAN’T VOTE BUT KNOW PEOPLE WHO CAN GET THEM TO VOTE.
> IT’S TIME FOR HISPANIC’S TO STAND UP AND BE COUNTED. The Texas legislator’s rezoned the all the districtes to weaken our vote don’t let them get away with this.
> 
> VIVA LA RAZA Unity in number is strength and politicians only see votes..
> *



:uh: DAMN JOHN , THATS ALOT OF WRITING , :biggrin: J/P ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 28 2006, 11:35 AM~5134929
> *:0 I know what's com'n next. Colin Powell...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 28 2006, 11:34 AM~5134921
> *I think we should as an organization do something. For those that do vote we need to let these conservative politicians who seem to be somewhat racist know were not going to stand for this any longer.. I keep hearing that people coming from Mexico are taking jobs and getting free services, from medical care to education. Now they want to make coming into the USA illegally a felony and deny them basic humanitarian add. The so-called conservative Christian right is doing all this. How can you call yourself a Christian and deny people basic service, sound more like greed.  They listen to Televangelist who calls for the assignation on a world leader cause he doesn’t agree with our countries politics. How Christian is that? Now I can’t believe that every person here from Mexico is a bad person or on welfare or constantly running off to a hospital. I do know they for the most part are hard working people just trying to get ahead in life. There here, that’s a fact, were giving them jobs here. Are they also going to arrest the people who hire them and charge them with a felony? It already supposed to be illegal to hire any illegal alien from any country. So why aren’t they going to the actual source of the problem the white businessmen who are hiring them, and have been making jobs available to them. It white America politicians looking for someone to blame all our problems with the economy and health care cost on illegal aliens. How stupid is that.
> Every person who believes that we all have some rights, even if we come into this country illegally if we start working. What they don’t tell you is how much illegal aliens contribute to this country. They pay taxes if they get a paycheck and even if they get paid under the table, they still have to buy food, gas, clothing and other essentials to live on. There are over 1 million illegal residents in Texas, what do you think would happen to our economy if we took all of them out of here? Who’s going to pick all the produce we eat.
> Bottom line is if they really want to stop people from Mexico from coming here they would arrest and imprison the people who hire them, that would eliminate the reason for coming here but then the politicians would have to arrest there friends. These are just my own thoughts and comments.
> 
> IF YOU CAN VOTE DO SO, IF YOUR NOT REGISTARED TO VOTE GO DO IT. IF YOU CAN’T VOTE BUT KNOW PEOPLE WHO CAN GET THEM TO VOTE.
> IT’S TIME FOR HISPANIC’S TO STAND UP AND BE COUNTED. The Texas legislator’s rezoned the all the districtes to weaken our vote don’t let them get away with this.
> 
> VIVA LA RAZA Unity in number is strength and politicians only see votes..
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 28 2006, 12:52 PM~5135450
> *:uh: DAMN JOHN , THATS ALOT OF WRITING ,  :biggrin:  J/P !  :thumbsup:
> *


Tiny I can write just like I talk, a lot.... :0


----------



## Homie Styln

Weather looks bad on Sun, what do y'all think about changing the picnic to Sat and adding a cruise against the new immigration law in support of those who come here to work and to find a better life? :0


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 28 2006, 01:35 PM~5135721
> *Weather looks bad on Sun, what do y'all think about changing the picnic to Sat and adding a cruise against the new immigration law in support of those who come here to work and to find a better life? :0
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

I am down and out right now, but I am there to support the cause, just let me know...I will even have a camera in hand :biggrin: 

Para mi genta

[attachmentid=521071]

Y para la raza

[attachmentid=521072]


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 28 2006, 01:04 PM~5135824
> *I am down and out right now, but I am there to support the cause, just let me know...I will even have a camera in hand  :biggrin:
> 
> Para mi genta
> 
> [attachmentid=521071]
> 
> Y para la raza
> 
> [attachmentid=521072]
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 28 2006, 10:49 AM~5134657
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


_Whatever we let happen is our own fault, governments should fear their people, people shouldnt fear their governments!_-V for Vendetta......... :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 28 2006, 03:54 PM~5136180
> *Whatever we let happen is our own fault, governments should fear their people, people shouldnt fear their governments!-V for Vendetta......... :thumbsup:
> *


AY GUEY!!!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 28 2006, 08:52 AM~5133988
> *I think the protest should be brought up at the next ULA meeting, put that on the agenda! :thumbsup: We need to organize a cruise/march.....this is something that affects all of us minorities and non-minorities alike.........
> *


----------



## dallastejas

Already,I might not be from messico...But my peoples are!!!!!!:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 28 2006, 01:54 PM~5136180
> *Whatever we let happen is our own fault, governments should fear their people, people shouldnt fear their governments!-V for Vendetta......... :thumbsup:
> *



Yeah V.. for Vendetta... That me right John..LOLOLOLOL


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 28 2006, 10:34 AM~5134921
> *I think we should as an organization do something. For those that do vote we need to let these conservative politicians who seem to be somewhat racist know were not going to stand for this any longer.. I keep hearing that people coming from Mexico are taking jobs and getting free services, from medical care to education. Now they want to make coming into the USA illegally a felony and deny them basic humanitarian add. The so-called conservative Christian right is doing all this. How can you call yourself a Christian and deny people basic service, sound more like greed.  They listen to Televangelist who calls for the assignation on a world leader cause he doesn’t agree with our countries politics. How Christian is that? Now I can’t believe that every person here from Mexico is a bad person or on welfare or constantly running off to a hospital. I do know they for the most part are hard working people just trying to get ahead in life. There here, that’s a fact, were giving them jobs here. Are they also going to arrest the people who hire them and charge them with a felony? It already supposed to be illegal to hire any illegal alien from any country. So why aren’t they going to the actual source of the problem the white businessmen who are hiring them, and have been making jobs available to them. It white America politicians looking for someone to blame all our problems with the economy and health care cost on illegal aliens. How stupid is that.
> Every person who believes that we all have some rights, even if we come into this country illegally if we start working. What they don’t tell you is how much illegal aliens contribute to this country. They pay taxes if they get a paycheck and even if they get paid under the table, they still have to buy food, gas, clothing and other essentials to live on. There are over 1 million illegal residents in Texas, what do you think would happen to our economy if we took all of them out of here? Who’s going to pick all the produce we eat.
> Bottom line is if they really want to stop people from Mexico from coming here they would arrest and imprison the people who hire them, that would eliminate the reason for coming here but then the politicians would have to arrest there friends. These are just my own thoughts and comments.
> 
> IF YOU CAN VOTE DO SO, IF YOUR NOT REGISTARED TO VOTE GO DO IT. IF YOU CAN’T VOTE BUT KNOW PEOPLE WHO CAN GET THEM TO VOTE.
> IT’S TIME FOR HISPANIC’S TO STAND UP AND BE COUNTED. The Texas legislator’s rezoned the all the districtes to weaken our vote don’t let them get away with this.
> 
> VIVA LA RAZA Unity in number is strength and politicians only see votes..
> *



Dam John you should run for congressman !!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

If the weather is good lets do something saturday.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

If the weather is good lets do something saturday.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

If the weather is good lets do something saturday.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

If the weather is good lets do something saturday.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

If the weather is good lets do something saturday.


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 28 2006, 03:09 PM~5136689
> *If the weather is good lets do something saturday.
> *


sat or sunday what day im confused :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 28 2006, 04:34 PM~5136833
> *sat or sunday what day im confused :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Neither :dunno: 

Not looking so good :angry: 



Wed
Mar 29 T-Showers 
70°/61° 60% 
70°F

Thu
Mar 30 Scattered Strong Storms / Wind 
76°/61° 40% 
76°F

Fri
Mar 31 Isolated T-Storms 
81°/58° 30% 
81°F

Sat
Apr 1 Scattered T-Storms 
80°/64° 40% 
80°F

Sun
Apr 2 Scattered T-Storms 
83°/62° 60% 
83°F 

Link to actual wheather site


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

Sat
Apr 1 Scattered T-Storms 
80°/64° 40% 
80°F

Sun
Apr 2 Scattered T-Storms 
83°/62° 60% 
83°F 



its gonna be that warm and its still gonna rain..... :angry:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

Sat
Apr 1 Scattered T-Storms 
80°/64° 40% 
80°F

Sun
Apr 2 Scattered T-Storms 
83°/62° 60% 
83°F 



its gonna be that warm and its still gonna rain..... :angry:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

Sat
Apr 1 Scattered T-Storms 
80°/64° 40% 
80°F

Sun
Apr 2 Scattered T-Storms 
83°/62° 60% 
83°F 



its gonna be that warm and its still gonna rain..... :angry:


----------



## 83SCutDog

just wanted to say that we got a new shop # for B's Hydraulics it's my signature! :biggrin:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 28 2006, 03:09 PM~5136691
> *If the weather is good lets do something saturday.
> *


Que onda big PIMP did you post this enough times o que... :biggrin: 

Saturday could be bad for a cookout I think, because a lot of people work on Saturdays..


----------



## radicalkingz

SORRY FOR ANY INCONVEINIANCE WITH THE PHONE # ISSUE BUT ITS OFFICIAL WE HAVE A NEW NUMBER 817-704-3315 AND A NEW FAX # 817-886-3469 AND YES WE ARE STILL OPEN AND IN THE SAME LOCATION THANKS AGAIN B 
 

--------------------

B's Hydraulics and Audio Customs
2203 North main street Fort Worth Texas 76106 
PRO-HOPPER QAULITY IN LOWRIDING PARTS
817-704-3315 or 817-995-5820 www.bshydraulics.com


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*Friday thru Sunday no rain so lets protest but before we do lets make sure we all know the real meaning of the protest. On fox 4 news they asked a mexican girl what was the meaning of all this and she laugh and asked her friend why are we protesting . That was embarrasing to me and alot of latinos cause now people think were doing it just to do. *  :angry:   :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## geovela86

If the ULA want to be notice now is the time to speak out for our people. I say lets protest not only this weekend. They have now announced that there will be a walk from the catherdal on ross to city hall on april 9th also. We need to be there to show out support ......


George V
Phayhlanx C.C.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 28 2006, 10:25 PM~5138851
> *If the ULA want to be notice now is the time to speak out for our people. I say lets protest not only this weekend. They have now announced that there will be a walk from the catherdal on ross to city hall on april 9th also. We need to be there to show out support ......
> George V
> Phayhlanx C.C.
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 28 2006, 09:48 PM~5138599
> *Friday thru Sunday no rain so lets protest but before we do lets make sure we all know the real meaning of the protest. On fox 4 news they asked a mexican girl what was the meaning of all this and she laugh and asked her friend why are we protesting . That  was embarrasing to me  and alot of latinos cause now people think were doing it just to do.    :angry:      :nono:  :scrutinize:
> *



Thats what I am saying bro!!! These KIDS now a days know that it's the right thing to do from text books and repeated learning, but they are protesting just to do it...they will call anything a cause. Hearing it on the radio and seeing it on the streets made me proud of our young ones, but then watching it on the news was a disappointment. :uh:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 28 2006, 09:48 PM~5138599
> *Friday thru Sunday no rain so lets protest but before we do lets make sure we all know the real meaning of the protest. On fox 4 news they asked a mexican girl what was the meaning of all this and she laugh and asked her friend why are we protesting . That  was embarrasing to me  and alot of latinos cause now people think were doing it just to do.    :angry:      :nono:  :scrutinize:
> *


they always seem to pick just the right people to comment on camera .... :uh: ....

but it's not like if they couldnt find someone who knew why they were there......

they just chose to show that clip.....

& yesterday's protest seemed to be a little calmer at City Hall & only a few quick seconds of that was shown ...

as for today's protest........ the students got out of hand and they decided to show more than a few seconds on that... :uh:

I guess it's just a "media thing"...


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Mar 28 2006, 11:06 PM~5139170
> *they always seem to pick just the right people to comment on camera .... :uh: ....
> 
> but it's not like if they couldnt find someone who knew why they were there......
> 
> they just chose to show that clip.....
> 
> & yesterday's protest seemed to be a little calmer at City Hall & only a few quick seconds of that was shown ...
> 
> as for today's protest........ the students got out of hand and they decided to show more than a few seconds on that... :uh:
> 
> I guess it's just a "media thing"...
> *


Of course you know that's what they were going to do...pick the idiots, the freshmen's, the ones fucking off! That's the news for you, but the thing is, is to not give them that opportunity to take advantage of us ( them ). Yesterday is a perfect example...the same amount of kids protested, but becuase they were passionate in what they were doing and what they believed in. Today...they saw that they could get away with it and have another day out of school and use this as an excuse..."milking the cow" as they say!


----------



## geovela86

well the only good thing is, yeah they showed the ones that were acting like fools. there was no reason to jump into the water in front of city hall. but if that is the worst that happened then that is alot better then other protest that have hapened from other races. at least hispanics are able to keep their cool and not start trouble causing fights and other stupid stuff like that.....


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 28 2006, 11:20 PM~5139231
> *well the only good thing is, yeah they showed the ones that were acting like fools. there was no reason to jump into the water in front of city hall. but if that is the worst that happened then that is alot better then other protest that have hapened from other races. at least hispanics are able to keep their cool and not start trouble causing fights and other stupid stuff like that.....
> *


True that bro, no fighting is good!!! Did you see the ones jumping into the water? they were kids...not even in highschool :uh: I did see that a lot of people did get hurt...how about that girl losing here hand? WTF is a 15 year old doing driving anyway :uh: Me and my belt would have been in the middle of it all :twak:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 28 2006, 11:20 PM~5139231
> *well the only good thing is, yeah they showed the ones that were acting like fools. there was no reason to jump into the water in front of city hall. but if that is the worst that happened then that is alot better then other protest that have hapened from other races. at least hispanics are able to keep their cool and not start trouble causing fights and other stupid stuff like that.....
> *


very true.......


well I hope that all of you with the ULA will have a good turn out for this protest that is being planned....


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

Take today as an example, i went to Kiest Park becuz my lil homie asked me for a ride up there, so after a few times rollin around and supporting them, thats when I get boxed in (school buses on my left, more cars on my right), thats these fools in front of me get out of their ride and throw a cup at the cops then run away. Theres always a few that ruin it for the rest. :angry: :angry: :angry: 


Fo real...we need to get together then go protest...show them that the ULA, clubs and lowriders are all united and have our support....


----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 28 2006, 05:31 PM~5137282
> *Neither  :dunno:
> 
> Not looking so good  :angry:
> Wed
> Mar 29  T-Showers
> 70°/61° 60%
> 70°F
> 
> Thu
> Mar 30  Scattered Strong Storms / Wind
> 76°/61° 40%
> 76°F
> 
> Fri
> Mar 31  Isolated T-Storms
> 81°/58° 30%
> 81°F
> 
> Sat
> Apr 1  Scattered T-Storms
> 80°/64° 40%
> 80°F
> 
> Sun
> Apr 2  Scattered T-Storms
> 83°/62° 60%
> 83°F
> 
> Link to actual wheather site
> *



is this picnic ever going to happen DAM weather


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 28 2006, 04:31 PM~5137282
> *Neither  :dunno:
> 
> Not looking so good  :angry:
> Wed
> Mar 29  T-Showers
> 70°/61° 60%
> 70°F
> 
> Thu
> Mar 30  Scattered Strong Storms / Wind
> 76°/61° 40%
> 76°F
> 
> Fri
> Mar 31  Isolated T-Storms
> 81°/58° 30%
> 81°F
> 
> Sat
> Apr 1  Scattered T-Storms
> 80°/64° 40%
> 80°F
> 
> Sun
> Apr 2  Scattered T-Storms
> 83°/62° 60%
> 83°F
> 
> Link to actual wheather site
> *



i think its the government they dont want the mexicans to have picnics. their controlling the weather. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*These are strickly my opinion's I dont mean to make any one mad and if I did I am sorry.*


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 29 2006, 07:02 AM~5140516
> *These are strickly my opinion's I dont mean to make any one mad and if I did I am sorry.
> *


dont know what channel you were looking at i saw some US flags it wasnt many but they were there,i say we have our picnic on sunday if the weather lets us and organize a big cruise for the 9th.we need to be ready if we are going to go out there like my homie roy said lets know why we are out there.im sure we will get some media attention when they see 50 lowriders crusing toghter pro testing


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 29 2006, 07:37 AM~5140628
> *dont know what channel you were looking at i saw some US flags it wasnt many but they were there,i say we have our picnic on sunday if the weather lets us and organize a big cruise for the 9th.we need to be ready if we are going to go out there like my homie roy said lets know why we are out there.im sure we will get some media attention when they see 50 lowriders crusing toghter pro testing
> *


Thats what i'm talking about!!!!!!


----------



## PIQUE86

:angry:


----------



## PIQUE86

FUCKEN t.v media just aired the stupid lil 1's that had no fucken clue what was going on... that makes us look bad .!!! why didnt the media show the 1's that did had clue on what the whole protest is all about???Media knows where they were going 4.. ..all fucken morning ive been overlistening my friends radio of some putos just fucken mocking us raza ;; left and right.. for example. KZPS Classic Rock Station playing "Mexican Radio" song etc.. Chales thats fucked up .. IM PISSED,,, them radio jockeys just having the balls 2 talk shit behind that microphone.. bet they wont do that shit in person .. :angry:


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 28 2006, 11:59 PM~5139120
> *Thats what I am saying bro!!!  These KIDS now a days know that it's the right thing to do from text books and repeated learning, but they are protesting just to do it...they will call anything a cause.  Hearing it on the radio and seeing it on the streets made me proud of our young ones, but then watching it on the news was a disappointment.  :uh:
> *


Yeah, I think any little progress they made by walking out was canceled out by running up and down the halls of city hall and jumping in the water. It portrayed them as a wild bunch of kids. Then to hear all the adults call in on channel 4's viewer choice and say things like, "tell them to go get their immigrant parents and go back to Mexico". "spoiled mexican brats". Of course I'm not sure but the worst callers sound as if they were black. 
To organize it even better, an on-line petition should be started and every high school kid should sign it before they leave class. On that site should be a concise statment of why they are protesting. Then the organizers of each high school should handout this concise statements to everyone protesting. This way the kids are armed with knowledge. (I mean, we send kids to Iraq for reasons they don't even know, but we arm them with ammo.) Then if the media has any questions, BAM hit'em with some appropriate answers.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Mar 29 2006, 09:31 AM~5140855
> *Yeah, I think any little progress they made by walking out was canceled out by running up and down the halls of city hall and jumping in the water. It portrayed them as a wild bunch of kids. Then to hear all the adults call in on channel 4's viewer choice and say things like, "tell them to go get their immigrant parents and go back to Mexico". "spoiled mexican brats". Of course I'm not sure but the worst callers sound as if they were black.
> To organize it even better, an on-line petition should be started and every high school kid should sign it before they leave class. On that site should be a concise statment of why they are protesting. Then the organizers of each high school should handout this concise statements to everyone protesting. This way the kids are armed with knowledge. (I mean, we send kids to Iraq for reasons they don't even know, but we arm them with ammo.) Then if the media has any questions, BAM hit'em with some appropriate answers.
> *


Amen!


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Mar 29 2006, 08:31 AM~5140855
> *Yeah, I think any little progress they made by walking out was canceled out by running up and down the halls of city hall and jumping in the water. It portrayed them as a wild bunch of kids. Then to hear all the adults call in on channel 4's viewer choice and say things like, "tell them to go get their immigrant parents and go back to Mexico". "spoiled mexican brats". Of course I'm not sure but the worst callers sound as if they were black.
> To organize it even better, an on-line petition should be started and every high school kid should sign it before they leave class. On that site should be a concise statment of why they are protesting. Then the organizers of each high school should handout this concise statements to everyone protesting. This way the kids are armed with knowledge. (I mean, we send kids to Iraq for reasons they don't even know, but we arm them with ammo.) Then if the media has any questions, BAM hit'em with some appropriate answers.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 28 2006, 11:45 PM~5139708
> *Fo real...we need to get together then go protest...show them that the ULA, clubs and lowriders are all united and have our support....
> *


Anyone on here thinking about joining or starting up some kind of protest better really think about, because you know that if something negative or if the smallest fight or accident goes down at one these protest's they (media) is going to put it on the front page or the first story on the 10 o'clock news. We are already getting bad/negative press as it is we don't need anymore negative stereo types pinned on LOWRIDERS. You want to protest do so but I don't think lowrider cars have anything to do with this issue this is about people not cars or cruising. 
My opinion


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Mar 29 2006, 08:13 AM~5140786
> *FUCKEN t.v media just aired the stupid lil 1's that had no fucken clue what was going on...  that makes us look bad .!!! why didnt the media show the 1's that did had clue on what the whole protest is all about???Media knows where they were going 4.. ..all fucken morning ive been overlistening my friends radio of some putos just  fucken mocking us raza ;; left and right..  for example. KZPS Classic Rock Station playing "Mexican Radio" song etc.. Chales thats fucked up .. IM PISSED,,, them radio jockeys just having the balls 2 talk shit behind that microphone.. bet they wont do that shit in person .. :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 29 2006, 10:28 AM~5141169
> *Anyone on here thinking about joining or starting up some kind of protest better really think about, because you know that if something negative or if the smallest fight or accident goes down at one these protest's they (media) is going to put it on the front page or the first story on the 10 o'clock news. We are already getting bad/negative press as it is we don't need anymore negative stereo types pinned on LOWRIDERS. You want to protest do so but I don't think lowrider cars have anything to do with this issue this is about people not cars or cruising.
> My opinion
> *


Thats true homie......Your 2 cents well spoken


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 29 2006, 10:28 AM~5141169
> *Anyone on here thinking about joining or starting up some kind of protest better really think about, because you know that if something negative or if the smallest fight or accident goes down at one these protest's they (media) is going to put it on the front page or the first story on the 10 o'clock news. We are already getting bad/negative press as it is we don't need anymore negative stereo types pinned on LOWRIDERS. You want to protest do so but I don't think lowrider cars have anything to do with this issue this is about people not cars or cruising.
> My opinion
> *


I know a lot of you guys speak from expirence. I am kind of curious, when was the the last time a protest was done concerning Latin Americans where "10,000" people were involved? I dont think I have ever been to one. Especially where the whole community gets involved like local business, churches, well respected pillars of the community, politicians, and local Juan and Juanitas.


----------



## geovela86

AS FAR AS ANY PROTEST THE ONLY THING WE CAN DO IS JOIN THE ONE ON APRIL 9TH CASA 106.7 IS GOING TO HEAD THAT ONE. SO FAR THERE ARE NO OTHERS THAT I HAVE HEARD ABOUT.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 29 2006, 11:09 AM~5141485
> *AS FAR AS ANY PROTEST THE ONLY THING WE CAN DO IS JOIN THE ONE ON APRIL 9TH CASA 106.7 IS GOING TO HEAD THAT ONE. SO FAR THERE ARE NO OTHERS THAT I HAVE HEARD ABOUT.
> *


where is the protest gonna start?????


----------



## geovela86

ITS GOING TO START AT THE CATHERDAL IN DOWNTOWN ON ROSS AVE AND WALK TO CITY HALL IT STARTS AT 1PM......


----------



## Homie Styln

To All I was around during the Farm protesting by Caesar Chavez also known as 
'The Movement'.. This issue has galvanized the community. Something that hasn’t happened within the 30 years. My question is where are our leaders, the blacks have Jesse Jackson, Al Sharperson and others. Who is our community will take charge. We need strong leadership at a high level to show these politicians that we as people do not agree with this particular bill. That’s not to say that we don’t think there should be some kind of
immigration reform but this bill does seem to fit what needs to be done. Should we start making criminal out of people who want to help others because that part of what’s in this bill.. The issue isn’t just about immigration it about how we / our society has decided to treat people who over the last 35+ year have been coming into our country illegally to work.
These people our hente and not the cause of our problems here at home (USA).
The problems we have are due to bad decisions that the party in charge has made over the last several years. The economy is not doing that well, were stuck in protracted war that on the surface appears that we went into this on suspect information that has turned out not to be true. Medical cost is sky high, food, and gas and just about everything else
has increased. This bill to me seems to be just a smoke screen to get Americans riled up
So they may forget about the elections coming up later this year and the real issues.
The illegal immigrants that are here are not leaving no matter what happens with this bill
All this bill will do is pit American against American on this issue.
I guess someone needs to explain to me how we would go about removing 10 million +
Illegal immigrants out here to begin with. What we need is a smarter way to track and keep track of people who are here illegally.

To all please get out and vote, if you can’t vote encourage people you know who can vote. Why is it that in Texas most of the major politicians are white, where are Hispanics and blacks. It because we don’t vote!!!! So homie jumps into your lowrider and cruise over to the post office and pick some registration forms.


----------



## Homie Styln

I know this coming so here it is.. :0 

[attachmentid=522272]


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 29 2006, 11:14 AM~5141537
> *ITS GOING TO START AT THE CATHERDAL IN DOWNTOWN ON ROSS AVE AND WALK TO CITY HALL IT STARTS AT 1PM......
> *


Is it today? :0


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 29 2006, 11:02 AM~5141962
> *Is it today? :0
> *


i think its on the 9th


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 29 2006, 11:59 AM~5141940
> *I know this coming so here it is.. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hahahah...I had the pic waiting for you :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Well let's have a poll here - Sat or Sun...

Fri
Mar 31

Partly Cloudy
85°/63° 20%
85°F
Sat
Apr 1

Scattered T-Storms
83°/62° 30%
83°F
Sun
Apr 2

Isolated T-Storms
83°/62° 30%
83°F


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Mar 29 2006, 09:31 AM~5140855
> *Yeah, I think any little progress they made by walking out was canceled out by running up and down the halls of city hall and jumping in the water. It portrayed them as a wild bunch of kids. Then to hear all the adults call in on channel 4's viewer choice and say things like, "tell them to go get their immigrant parents and go back to Mexico". "spoiled mexican brats". Of course I'm not sure but the worst callers sound as if they were black.
> To organize it even better, an on-line petition should be started and every high school kid should sign it before they leave class. On that site should be a concise statment of why they are protesting. Then the organizers of each high school should handout this concise statements to everyone protesting. This way the kids are armed with knowledge. (I mean, we send kids to Iraq for reasons they don't even know, but we arm them with ammo.) Then if the media has any questions, BAM hit'em with some appropriate answers.
> *




SIMON !!!

also; yesterdays protest ........im glad it didnt but could of been worse ,, if the mayates would of been the majority.. k no? pinche riots would of bust out and shit... like the Rodney King and Watts Riots... even the Cowboys Parade back in the early 90's.. all were started by the chanates,,""" nos disrespect to my fellow brotha's...""" then we would of been really mocked at ..con mas rason k no??


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 29 2006, 11:59 AM~5141940
> *I know this coming so here it is.. :0
> 
> [attachmentid=522272]
> *




LMAO :biggrin:


march is on the 9th... begins at the Cathedral..

what time i dunno...


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

I say keep it on Sunday it's say isolated rain--so that doesn't mean it will rain, but we never know we live in Texas.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 29 2006, 12:12 PM~5142057
> *I say keep it on Sunday it's say isolated rain--so that doesn't mean it will rain, but we never know we live in Texas.
> *


If anything, this is something you ( we ) should stand in the rain for. :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 29 2006, 11:12 AM~5142057
> *I say keep it on Sunday it's say isolated rain--so that doesn't mean it will rain, but we never know we live in Texas.
> *


 :thumbsup: some of us work on saturday and most of us have sundays off,


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 29 2006, 12:14 PM~5142079
> *:thumbsup: some of us work on saturday and most of us have sundays off,
> *


 :angel: As long as it is after church :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 29 2006, 11:14 AM~5142074
> *If anything, this is something you ( we ) should stand in the rain for.  :biggrin:
> *


I won't stand in the rain I have a tent that I'll have. :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 29 2006, 12:21 PM~5142152
> *I won't stand in the rain I have a tent that I'll have.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 29 2006, 11:14 AM~5142079
> *:thumbsup: some of us work on saturday and most of us have sundays off,
> *



SUNDAY SOUNDS BETTER , IF IT LOOKS LIKE RAIN THAT DAY WE CAN GET THERE EARLY AND POST UP AT THE PAVILLION !


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 29 2006, 12:26 PM~5142749
> *SUNDAY SOUNDS BETTER , IF IT LOOKS LIKE RAIN THAT DAY WE CAN GET THERE EARLY AND POST UP AT THE PAVILLION !
> *


True and I have a tent that I'll get my brother in law to take it.


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 29 2006, 02:26 PM~5142749
> *SUNDAY SOUNDS BETTER , IF IT LOOKS LIKE RAIN THAT DAY WE CAN GET THERE EARLY AND POST UP AT THE PAVILLION !
> *


*Saturday or Sunday just let us know *


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 29 2006, 12:33 PM~5142793
> *[/FONT]*Sunday  , Saturday its all good just let us know :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]





SAY ROY ,US POOR PEOPLE OVER HERE GOT TO WORK ON SATURDAYS BRO , WE CANT AFFORD TO TAKE SATURDAYS OFF !


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 29 2006, 09:37 AM~5140628
> *dont know what channel you were looking at i saw some US flags it wasnt many but they were there,i say we have our picnic on sunday if the weather lets us and organize a big cruise for the 9th.we need to be ready if we are going to go out there like my homie roy said lets know why we are out there.im sure we will get some media attention when they see 50 lowriders crusing toghter pro testing
> *


*My bad there was 1 U S flag * :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> SAY ROY ,US POOR PEOPLE OVER HERE GOT TO WORK ON SATURDAYS BRO , WE CANT AFFORD TO TAKE SATURDAYS OFF !
> [/My bad Sunday it is :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

SUNDAY GUYS AND BE READY CAUSE I HAVE ALOT OF BEER.


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

thats gonna b my homie Sunday :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 29 2006, 12:33 PM~5142793
> *Saturday or Sunday just let us know
> *


Saturday so we can get drunk & dont worry about getting up the next day....Except to get that big ol' glass of water you left in the fridge.... :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 29 2006, 12:37 PM~5142826
> *SUNDAY GUYS AND BE READY CAUSE I HAVE ALOT OF BEER.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Mar 29 2006, 02:38 PM~5142836
> *Saturday so we can get drunk & dont worry about getting up the next day....Except to get that big ol' glass of water you left in the fridge.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Synbad979

The Protest on April 9th is not organized by CASA 106.7, they are just gonna have their vehicles there so that their ratings can go up. So they can look like they knew what was going on.

Now since I also work for a radio station, I know this I won't be wearing a station shirt while I'm marching because I'm not doing it as a publicity stunt I am doing it because this is another way the Government is going to harrash Latinos whether or not they are citizens of the USA or undocumented Gente.

The Protest is being organized by the Mexican Consulate and LULAC, MALDEF, NCLR and other community leaders and organizations.

Mando is right taking lowriders to the event is tricky, now the thing to do is to have every member of ULA wear their car club shirts and walk to city hall with the protesters.

If Sam has the shirts ready by the next meeting then we could all wear those shirts and walk with the protesters.

As John explained there hasn't been protests like this since Cesar Chavez was marching for the UFW in Califas and in the Rio Grand Valley.

Another protest is going down on May 1st and here is the info on that.

There will be NO WALKOUTS especially here in North Texas. If you got friends, children or cousins then spead this to them.

Due to the Fact that the TAKS TEST is coming April 18-21st THERE WILL BE NO WALKOUTS. This is the last chance some seniors will have at graduating and the school districts have already stated that students involved in anymore walk outs will be suspended so with that in mind, we will do another type of protest and show the government how much they are dependant on Latinos for the economy of the UNITED STATES.

Latinos will not show up at school and tell your parents to stay home from work and just chill with you at home!

STUDENTS SHOULD JUST STAY HOME DON'T GO OUT!

JUST STAY HOME AND WATCH TV OR PLAY VIDEO GAMES ON YOUR X-BOX OR PLAYSTATION. 

DON'T GO TO THE MALLS OR MOVIES OR ANYPLACE THAT YOU WOULDN'T BE AT IF YOU WERE IN SCHOOL.

DON'T EAT AT ANY RESTURANTS ON MAY 1st.

DON'T BUY ANY GAS ON MAY 1st

STAY OUT OF TARGET, COSTCO, WALMART, K-MART and the GROCERY STORES!

DON'T BUY ANYTHING ON MAY 1st

We will make the movie "A Day Without a Mexican" a reality!

If you are going to be involved please do it with class. don't act stupid because not only will you make yourself look bad, but you will make ALL OF US look bad. Represent the Latino community with pride and honor. People will expect us to riot and go nuts but show them that we are BETTER than their stereotype.

May 1st will be the day without Latinos


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 29 2006, 01:01 PM~5142988
> *The Protest on April 9th is not organized by CASA 106.7, they are just gonna have their vehicles there so that their ratings can go up. So they can look like they knew what was going on.
> 
> Now since I also work for a radio station, I know this I won't be wearing a station shirt while I'm marching because I'm not doing it as a publicity stunt I am doing it because this is another way the Government is going to harrash Latinos whether or not they are citizens of the USA or undocumented Gente.
> 
> The Protest is being organized by the Mexican Consulate and LULAC, MALDEF, NCLR and other community leaders and organizations.
> 
> Mando is right taking lowriders to the event is tricky, now the thing to do is to have every member of ULA wear their car club shirts and walk to city hall with the protesters.
> 
> If Sam has the shirts ready by the next meeting then we could all wear those shirts and walk with the protesters.
> 
> As John explained there hasn't been protests like this since Cesar Chavez was marching for the UFW in Califas and in the Rio Grand Valley.
> 
> Another protest is going down on May 1st and here is the info on that.
> 
> There will be NO WALKOUTS especially here in North Texas. If you got friends, children or cousins then spead this to them.
> 
> Due to the Fact that the TAKS TEST is coming April 18-21st THERE WILL BE NO WALKOUTS. This is the last chance some seniors will have at graduating and the school districts have already stated that students involved in anymore walk outs will be suspended so with that in mind, we will do another type of protest and show the government how much they are dependant on Latinos for the economy of the UNITED STATES.
> 
> Latinos will not show up at school and tell your parents to stay home from work and just chill with you at home!
> 
> STUDENTS SHOULD JUST STAY HOME DON'T GO OUT!
> 
> JUST STAY HOME AND WATCH TV OR PLAY VIDEO GAMES ON YOUR X-BOX OR PLAYSTATION.
> 
> DON'T GO TO THE MALLS OR MOVIES OR ANYPLACE THAT YOU WOULDN'T BE AT IF YOU WERE IN SCHOOL.
> 
> DON'T EAT AT ANY RESTURANTS ON MAY 1st.
> 
> DON'T BUY ANY GAS ON MAY 1st
> 
> STAY OUT OF TARGET, COSTCO, WALMART, K-MART and the GROCERY STORES!
> 
> DON'T BUY ANYTHING ON MAY 1st
> 
> We will make the movie "A Day Without a Mexican" a reality!
> 
> If you are going to be involved please do it with class. don't act stupid because not only will you make yourself look bad, but you will make ALL OF US look bad. Represent the Latino community with pride and honor. People will expect us to riot and go nuts but show them that we are BETTER than their stereotype.
> 
> May 1st will be the day without Latinos
> *



DAMN BRO, EVERYTHING SOUNDS GOOD BUT NO WAL-MART , J/P :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

:uh:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 29 2006, 02:14 PM~5143066
> *:uh:
> *


let me backtrack...can we just go hide somewhere and throw a little cookout?  why we got to be at home :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 29 2006, 03:01 PM~5142988
> *The Protest on April 9th is not organized by CASA 106.7, they are just gonna have their vehicles there so that their ratings can go up. So they can look like they knew what was going on.
> 
> Now since I also work for a radio station, I know this I won't be wearing a station shirt while I'm marching because I'm not doing it as a publicity stunt I am doing it because this is another way the Government is going to harrash Latinos whether or not they are citizens of the USA or undocumented Gente.
> 
> The Protest is being organized by the Mexican Consulate and LULAC, MALDEF, NCLR and other community leaders and organizations.
> 
> Mando is right taking lowriders to the event is tricky, now the thing to do is to have every member of ULA wear their car club shirts and walk to city hall with the protesters.
> 
> If Sam has the shirts ready by the next meeting then we could all wear those shirts and walk with the protesters.
> 
> As John explained there hasn't been protests like this since Cesar Chavez was marching for the UFW in Califas and in the Rio Grand Valley.
> 
> Another protest is going down on May 1st and here is the info on that.
> 
> There will be NO WALKOUTS especially here in North Texas. If you got friends, children or cousins then spead this to them.
> 
> Due to the Fact that the TAKS TEST is coming April 18-21st THERE WILL BE NO WALKOUTS. This is the last chance some seniors will have at graduating and the school districts have already stated that students involved in anymore walk outs will be suspended so with that in mind, we will do another type of protest and show the government how much they are dependant on Latinos for the economy of the UNITED STATES.
> 
> Latinos will not show up at school and tell your parents to stay home from work and just chill with you at home!
> 
> STUDENTS SHOULD JUST STAY HOME DON'T GO OUT!
> 
> JUST STAY HOME AND WATCH TV OR PLAY VIDEO GAMES ON YOUR X-BOX OR PLAYSTATION.
> 
> DON'T GO TO THE MALLS OR MOVIES OR ANYPLACE THAT YOU WOULDN'T BE AT IF YOU WERE IN SCHOOL.
> 
> DON'T EAT AT ANY RESTURANTS ON MAY 1st.
> 
> DON'T BUY ANY GAS ON MAY 1st
> 
> STAY OUT OF TARGET, COSTCO, WALMART, K-MART and the GROCERY STORES!
> 
> DON'T BUY ANYTHING ON MAY 1st
> 
> We will make the movie "A Day Without a Mexican" a reality!
> 
> If you are going to be involved please do it with class. don't act stupid because not only will you make yourself look bad, but you will make ALL OF US look bad. Represent the Latino community with pride and honor. People will expect us to riot and go nuts but show them that we are BETTER than their stereotype.
> 
> May 1st will be the day without Latinos
> *


Do you happen to have a link or an addy where I can get more info on this Protest? I couldn't find anything about it on neither LULAC, MALDEF, NCLR nor the Mexican Consulate websites


----------



## VENOM65

IF THIS ACTUALLY HAPPENS DO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH SHIT WILL NOT GET DONE ON THAT DAY. IT WILL BE TOTAL FUCKIN CHAOS. YARDS ALL FUCKED UP, NO CONCRETE BEING POURED,ROADS BEING BUILT, FRUITS BEIING PICKED HOLY SHIT ETC ETC ETC ETC ETC. DDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 29 2006, 01:18 PM~5143091
> *let me backtrack...can we just go hide somewhere and throw a little cookout?   why we got to be at home  :uh:
> *



I DONT THINK SO BRO, CAUSE THAT WOULD MEAN YOU WOULD HAVE TO GO TO THE GROCERY STORE !


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 29 2006, 01:26 PM~5143152
> *I DONT THINK SO BRO, CAUSE THAT WOULD MEAN YOU WOULD HAVE TO GO TO THE GROCERY STORE !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 29 2006, 02:26 PM~5143151
> *IF THIS ACTUALLY HAPPENS DO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH SHIT WILL NOT GET DONE ON THAT DAY. IT WILL BE TOTAL FUCKIN CHAOS. YARDS ALL FUCKED UP, NO CONCRETE BEING POURED,ROADS BEING BUILT, FRUITS BEIING PICKED HOLY SHIT ETC ETC ETC ETC ETC. DDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.
> *


 :0


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 29 2006, 12:35 PM~5142814
> *SAY ROY ,US POOR PEOPLE OVER HERE GOT TO WORK ON SATURDAYS BRO , WE CANT AFFORD TO TAKE SATURDAYS OFF !
> *


que onda tiny you ready for some cold ones :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 29 2006, 02:26 PM~5143152
> *I DONT THINK SO BRO, CAUSE THAT WOULD MEAN YOU WOULD HAVE TO GO TO THE GROCERY STORE !
> *


I am sure we all can bring a little something form the casa que no?

Again i will say, cant we even bring the paletero? His cool wit me :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 29 2006, 01:30 PM~5143187
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



QUE ONDA DANNY, YOU READY TO GET TORE-UP SUNDAY ?


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 29 2006, 01:37 PM~5143235
> *QUE ONDA DANNY, YOU READY TO GET TORE-UP SUNDAY ?
> *


ya sabes quando no homie :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 29 2006, 01:38 PM~5143242
> *ya sabes quando no homie :biggrin:
> *


NOMAS NO TRAIGAS A EL ROY POR FAVOR , NO TE CREAS BRO ! :biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 29 2006, 03:21 PM~5143108
> *Do you happen to have a link or an addy where I can get more info on this Protest?  I couldn't find anything about it on neither LULAC, MALDEF, NCLR nor the Mexican Consulate websites
> *


This is a local DALLAS protest not a national protest the information on the March was given to me directly by Domingo Garcia, LULAC Member, former City Councilman and Texas State Representative, this past Tuesday at TEJANOS where representatives from all organizations met. If you need proof of this then go to the NBC 5 website and look it up.

Now as for the May 1st protest they will not put this on the websites because then the school officials and our gente's bosses would know that it was planned and may suspend students and fire people.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 29 2006, 03:04 PM~5143412
> *Now as for the May 1st protest they will not put this on the websites because then the school officials and our gente's bosses would know that it was planned and may suspend students and fire people.
> *


Damn the man!!! I will be wherever on May 1st!!! Besides I already asked for the day off :biggrin:


----------



## 1978 montecarlo

if we are going to do this i think we should do it with some us flags


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 29 2006, 03:41 PM~5143261
> *NOMAS NO TRAIGAS A EL ROY POR FAVOR , NO TE CREAS BRO !  :biggrin:
> *


por que no tiny what did i do :dunno:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by 1978 montecarlo_@Mar 29 2006, 02:07 PM~5143429
> *if we are going to do this i think we should do it with some us flags
> *


we could always have both


----------



## EX214GIRL

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 29 2006, 04:04 PM~5143412
> *This is a local DALLAS protest not a national protest the information on the March was given to me directly by Domingo Garcia, LULAC Member, former City Councilman and Texas State Representative, this past Tuesday at TEJANOS where representatives from all organizations met. If you need proof of this then go to the NBC 5 website and look it up.
> 
> Now as for the May 1st protest they will not put this on the websites because then the school officials and our gente's bosses would know that it was planned and may suspend students and fire people.
> *


Just thought it might be a nationwide thing ... that's all


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 29 2006, 02:07 PM~5143433
> *por que no tiny what did i do :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 29 2006, 02:09 PM~5143446
> *Just thought it might be a nationwide thing ... that's all
> *


that would be tight if the whole nation would do that


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 29 2006, 03:21 PM~5143547
> *that would be tight if the whole nation would do that
> *


I thought it was? I have been told that Philly and New York are planning the same?!?!?!


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 29 2006, 02:23 PM~5143565
> *I thought it was?  I have been told that Philly and New York are planning the same?!?!?!
> *


Yea,chicago,L.A. & some other places did it already..


----------



## EX214GIRL

> _Originally posted by dannysnty+Mar 29 2006, 04:21 PM~5143547-->
> 
> 
> 
> that would be tight if the whole nation would do that
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VGP_@Mar 29 2006, 04:23 PM~5143565
> *I thought it was?  I have been told that Philly and New York are planning the same?!?!?!
> *


That's why I asked ... I wanted more info ... It would have been even tighter if they did it actually on Cinco de Mayo - the whole nation! ... I would have a chill and grill at home :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 29 2006, 02:23 PM~5143565
> *I thought it was?  I have been told that Philly and New York are planning the same?!?!?!
> *


 :thumbsup: :0 :0 there goes the economy their loss


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

remember it has to all not a few all of us if you want to prove your point


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 29 2006, 03:37 PM~5143700
> *remember it has to all not a few all of us if you want to prove your point
> *


 Tru dat :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest




----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 29 2006, 03:06 PM~5143422
> *Damn the man!!!  I will be wherever on May 1st!!!  Besides I already asked for the day off  :biggrin:
> *


lol, me too homie, I'll be getting over that hangover from Fiestas, lol...


----------



## Guest

SUP ULA ??


----------



## Homie Styln

This whole thing may back fire on the politicos. They think were all just a bunch of dumb ass Mexican's. Were are part of the nation and getting bigger. Many Mexican Americans have fought for this country, many non-citizen have joined the armed forces and fought for this country. We cannot sit by idly and watch this law pass without voicing are concerns. It's not weather they should or shouldn’t be here, that issue was never resolved 30 years ago. They kept a blind eye cause it was supplying businessmen with cheap labor. Now 30+ years later they want to treat these people, our hente like their dirt and deny them basic services and make people who help them criminals. That's not right, I don't know the answer but I do not believe this is the correct one.
This is just a ploy by the conservatives to get our minds off the real issues like the economy, the price of gas, the countries hugh deficit and the war that now President Bush says will not be over by the time he leaves office and may linger for the next 10 years. The illegal alliens are not are major problem but they want us to think that!!!

As my dear'ol Dad used to tell me 'for God sakes son I fought in WWll for your right to vote so go vote'.


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 29 2006, 08:47 PM~5145521
> *This whole thing may back fire on the politicos. They think were all just a bunch of dumb ass Mexican's. Were are part of the nation and getting bigger.  Many Mexican Americans have fought for this country, many non-citizen have joined the armed forces and fought for this country. We cannot sit by idly and watch this law pass without voicing are concerns. It's not weather they should or shouldn’t be here, that issue was never resolved 30 years ago. They kept a blind eye cause it was supplying businessmen with cheap labor. Now 30+ years later they want to treat these people, our hente like their dirt and deny them basic services and make people who help them criminals. That's not right, I don't know the answer but I do not believe this is the correct one.
> This is just a ploy by the conservatives to get our minds off the real issues like the economy, the price of gas, the countries hugh deficit and the war that now President Bush says will not be over by the time he leaves office and may linger for the next 10 years. The illegal alliens are not are major problem but they want us to think that!!!
> 
> As my dear'ol Dad used to tell me 'for God sakes son I fought in WWll for your right to vote so go vote'.
> *


*dat boy done said sumthin :biggrin: *


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 29 2006, 05:47 PM~5145521
> *This whole thing may back fire on the politicos. They think were all just a bunch of dumb ass Mexican's. Were are part of the nation and getting bigger.  Many Mexican Americans have fought for this country, many non-citizen have joined the armed forces and fought for this country. We cannot sit by idly and watch this law pass without voicing are concerns. It's not weather they should or shouldn’t be here, that issue was never resolved 30 years ago. They kept a blind eye cause it was supplying businessmen with cheap labor. Now 30+ years later they want to treat these people, our hente like their dirt and deny them basic services and make people who help them criminals. That's not right, I don't know the answer but I do not believe this is the correct one.
> This is just a ploy by the conservatives to get our minds off the real issues like the economy, the price of gas, the countries hugh deficit and the war that now President Bush says will not be over by the time he leaves office and may linger for the next 10 years. The illegal alliens are not are major problem but they want us to think that!!!
> 
> As my dear'ol Dad used to tell me 'for God sakes son I fought in WWll for your right to vote so go vote'.
> *




:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## VGP

:thumbsup:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 29 2006, 03:04 PM~5143412
> *This is a local DALLAS protest not a national protest the information on the March was given to me directly by Domingo Garcia, LULAC Member, former City Councilman and Texas State Representative, this past Tuesday at TEJANOS where representatives from all organizations met. If you need proof of this then go to the NBC 5 website and look it up.
> 
> Now as for the May 1st protest they will not put this on the websites because then the school officials and our gente's bosses would know that it was planned and may suspend students and fire people.
> *


I heard a date has already been set & posted up on some websites.....to protest(no school, no work..& so on) the day after the DALLAS PROTEST..on April 10th Monday morning... :dunno:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 29 2006, 02:07 PM~5143433
> *por que no tiny what did i do :dunno:
> *


J/P HOMIE, COME ON DOWN AND GET YOU SOME DOMINO LESSONS IF YOU GET A CHANCE !


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 30 2006, 01:34 AM~5147049
> *J/P HOMIE, COME ON DOWN AND GET YOU SOME DOMINO LESSONS IF YOU GET A CHANCE !
> *


*Say homie don't get schooled in dominos the way you would get schooled in pool homie* :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 30 2006, 07:24 AM~5147762
> *Say homie don't get schooled in dominos the way you would get schooled in pool homie :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 30 2006, 06:24 AM~5147762
> *Say homie don't get schooled in dominos the way you would get schooled in pool homie :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YEAHHHHH RIGHT !


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 30 2006, 10:04 AM~5148478
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YEAHHHHH  RIGHT !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*



Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS@Mar 30 2006, 11:04 AM~5148478
:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YEAHHHHH  RIGHT !


Click to expand...

*JUST GIVE ME TIME AND PLACE AND HOW MUCH MONEY YOU WANT 2 LOSE UP 2 YOU HOMIE :dunno: :dunno: J/K :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Did anyone listen to 97.9 this morning? Synbad and Ricky Smiley were talking about the protest and the new law. I heard it got pretty interesting. Guess Ricky Smiley had to serve notice on some peep's.. I didn't get to hear it cause my radio won't pick up many stations in the building i'm in.. Heard there going to talk about it some more later..


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Mar 29 2006, 11:40 PM~5146743
> *I heard a date has already been set & posted up on some websites.....to protest(no school, no work..& so on) the day after the DALLAS PROTEST..on April 10th Monday morning... :dunno:
> *


Mondays are always a good day to call in.


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 30 2006, 09:04 AM~5148478
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YEAHHHHH  RIGHT !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sta loco ese guey no tiny


----------



## Synbad979

I found this old pic of Homie John from way back in 1952.......


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 30 2006, 05:52 PM~5152220
> *I found this old pic of Homie John from way back in 1952.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 29 2006, 10:28 AM~5141169
> *Anyone on here thinking about joining or starting up some kind of protest better really think about, because you know that if something negative or if the smallest fight or accident goes down at one these protest's they (media) is going to put it on the front page or the first story on the 10 o'clock news. We are already getting bad/negative press as it is we don't need anymore negative stereo types pinned on LOWRIDERS. You want to protest do so but I don't think lowrider cars have anything to do with this issue this is about people not cars or cruising.
> My opinion
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 30 2006, 06:52 PM~5152220
> *I found this old pic of Homie John from way back in 1952.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Hey I just saw on channel 5 how they want stores to stop selling the Homies figures...that they promote kids that is ok to have dog fights or the names or "Loco" are bad and should not be in bubble gum machines. This could lead young kids to grow up and join gangs. :0


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 30 2006, 10:12 PM~5153353
> *Hey I just saw on channel 5 how they want stores to stop selling the Homies figures...that they promote kids that is ok to have dog fights or the names or "Loco" are bad and should not be in bubble gum machines. This could lead young kids to grow up and join gangs. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 30 2006, 09:12 PM~5153353
> *Hey I just saw on channel 5 how they want stores to stop selling the Homies figures...that they promote kids that is ok to have dog fights or the names or "Loco" are bad and should not be in bubble gum machines. This could lead young kids to grow up and join gangs. :0
> *



DAMN JOHN , THEY ARE TRYING TO PUT YOU OUT OF BUSSINESS BRO !


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 30 2006, 01:12 PM~5150280
> *
> JUST GIVE ME TIME AND PLACE AND HOW MUCH MONEY YOU WANT 2 LOSE UP 2 YOU HOMIE :dunno:  :dunno: J/K :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




WE CAN START AT $5 A GAME BRO, IF ITS KOOL WITH YOU ! :thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

There's a grandma in desguise going to the stores that carries a permanent marker and draws a square over the figures so you can't see them or so kids can't see them when they go up to buy gum....when will the madness stop! :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

Severe wheather and tornados in Sherman...how is my buddy the Shermanator? Any info? :dunno:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Hope he has his truck tucked in for the night.... :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

where is Homie Stylin!? Niga is going to go out of business! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

:thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> Hey I just saw on channel 5 how they want stores to stop selling the Homies figures...that they promote kids that is ok to have dog fights or the names or "Loco" are bad and should not be in bubble gum machines. This could lead young kids to grow up and join gangs. :0 :angry: i seen that same shit thats white people 4 you y all of a sudden are they bringin that up they have been around 4 a couple of years but since all these mexican protest started they want to make the homies an issue thats bull shit :angry:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 30 2006, 11:16 PM~5153384
> *WE CAN START AT $5 A GAME BRO, IF ITS KOOL WITH YOU !  :thumbsup:
> *


*Damn dawg I got bills I thought we were talking a dollor a game never mind now you tryin to break a ***** :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 31 2006, 07:14 AM~5155120
> *Damn dawg I got bills I thought we were talking a dollor a game never mind now you tryin to break a ***** :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

OK, A FEW OF YOU KNOW THAT MY WIFE AND I ARE
EXPECTING OUR FIRST CHILD.....

WE FOUND OUT YESTERDAY WHAT THE BABY IS GOING TO BE....
BOY ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Techniques member in the makeing :0


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 31 2006, 09:00 AM~5155369
> *OK, A FEW OF YOU KNOW THAT MY WIFE AND I ARE
> EXPECTING OUR FIRST CHILD.....
> 
> WE FOUND OUT YESTERDAY WHAT THE BABY IS GOING TO BE....
> BOY ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Techniques member and the makeing  :0
> *



"And the making" or "in the making?" Either way the making is done...now its the baking time :biggrin: 

Congratulations bro! Better watch out what you teach him...he will be making house calls on you old man


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 31 2006, 10:04 AM~5155385
> *"And the making" or "in the making?"  Either way the making is done...now its the baking time :biggrin:
> 
> Congratulations bro!  Better watch out what you teach him...he will be making house calls on you old man
> *



Thank's Bro.....
LOL....... I can only hope, that one day he will bust on my ass......
That would mean I did something right....

Thank's Agin


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 31 2006, 08:00 AM~5155369
> *OK, A FEW OF YOU KNOW THAT MY WIFE AND I ARE
> EXPECTING OUR FIRST CHILD.....
> 
> WE FOUND OUT YESTERDAY WHAT THE BABY IS GOING TO BE....
> BOY ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !    :biggrin:   :biggrin:   :biggrin:
> 
> Techniques member in the makeing  :0
> *



ORALE FELICIDADES HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 31 2006, 09:11 AM~5155420
> *Thank's Bro.....
> LOL.......  I can only hope, that one day he will bust on my ass......
> That would mean I did something right....
> 
> Thank's Agin
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE  ...


----------



## Forgiven 63

Thank's - Tiny

Thank's - SiLvErReGaL


Cant wait to put that blue T-Shirt with Techniques on back
on my baby boy :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 31 2006, 09:11 AM~5155420
> *Thank's Bro.....
> LOL.......  I can only hope, that one day he will bust on my ass......
> That would mean I did something right....
> 
> Thank's Agin
> *


Hahaha...yeah, your right :biggrin: my boyz are 2 years old and 6 months old so we both can sit back con unos cervezas and watch them do all the work and play


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 31 2006, 11:11 AM~5156127
> *Thank's - Tiny
> 
> Thank's - SiLvErReGaL
> Cant wait to put that blue T-Shirt with Techniques on back
> on my baby boy  :biggrin:
> *


get one of those Onzies, i think they are called, with one of those little hats :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 31 2006, 12:13 PM~5156145
> *Hahaha...yeah, your right  :biggrin: my boyz are 2 years old and 6 months old so we both can sit back con unos cervezas and watch them do all the work and play
> *


 
I can see it now----------
set back have some beer's while the kid's work on our car's............

I like it


----------



## PIQUE86

LOL.....

Congrats 2 da future jefitos,,, same as me... my ruka is expecting my 2nd chavalito/a.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Mar 31 2006, 01:18 PM~5156469
> *LOL.....
> 
> Congrats 2 da future jefitos,,, same as me... my ruka is expecting my 2nd chavalito/a.
> *



:cheesy: Congrats Homeboy....


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 31 2006, 11:19 AM~5156178
> *I can see it now----------
> set back have some beer's while the kid's work on our car's............
> 
> I like it
> *


Oh yeah! Just remember the Mexican way....the more you have the less you have to do :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 31 2006, 04:27 PM~5157464
> *Oh yeah!  Just remember the Mexican way....the more you have the less you have to do  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 31 2006, 09:00 AM~5155369
> *OK, A FEW OF YOU KNOW THAT MY WIFE AND I ARE
> EXPECTING OUR FIRST CHILD.....
> 
> WE FOUND OUT YESTERDAY WHAT THE BABY IS GOING TO BE....
> BOY ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Techniques member in the makeing  :0
> *



Congrats Homie... a new member to the bike club !!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 30 2006, 03:19 PM~5150676
> *Did anyone listen to 97.9 this morning? Synbad and Ricky Smiley were talking about the protest and the new law. I heard it got pretty interesting. Guess Ricky Smiley had to serve notice on some peep's.. I didn't get to hear it cause my radio won't pick up many stations in the building i'm in.. Heard there going to talk about it some more later..
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP

Hey what happen to adding pix?????


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 31 2006, 08:00 AM~5155369
> *OK, A FEW OF YOU KNOW THAT MY WIFE AND I ARE
> EXPECTING OUR FIRST CHILD.....
> 
> WE FOUND OUT YESTERDAY WHAT THE BABY IS GOING TO BE....
> BOY ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Techniques member in the makeing  :0
> *


Congratulations Homie!
Techniques CC Baby


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 31 2006, 10:13 AM~5156145
> *Hahaha...yeah, your right  :biggrin: my boyz are 2 years old and 6 months old so we both can sit back con unos cervezas and watch them do all the work and play
> *


Like mine there already big now and ones a Marine just got back from Iraq like me and I'm trying to get him station in TX so we can lowride together. !!!! and have a few cervezas


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Mar 31 2006, 05:37 PM~5157922
> *Congratulations Homie!
> Techniques CC Baby
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 31 2006, 03:45 PM~5157976
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
what happen to Jose today he get the ride????


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 31 2006, 08:00 AM~5155369
> *OK, A FEW OF YOU KNOW THAT MY WIFE AND I ARE
> EXPECTING OUR FIRST CHILD.....
> 
> WE FOUND OUT YESTERDAY WHAT THE BABY IS GOING TO BE....
> BOY ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Techniques member in the makeing  :0
> *


congrats homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 1 2006, 09:12 AM~5161293
> *congrats homie :thumbsup:
> *


Wass Up Big Jokerz CC


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 30 2006, 03:20 PM~5150685
> *Mondays are always a good day to call in.
> *


   it is on April 10th after all...........


----------



## TechniquesOG

How was the park today???


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Apr 2 2006, 07:16 PM~5167162
> *How was the park today???
> *


MAN it was HOTT AS FUCK, but it was a good turn out, and a lot of NICE RIDES !!


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 2 2006, 06:17 PM~5167172
> *MAN it was HOTT AS FUCK, but it was a good turn out, and a lot of NICE RIDES !!
> 
> *


Thanks..... any pix anyone???

Man I wish the Marines would be done with me so i can get back to TX I'm missing all the fun


----------



## Homie Styln

Good turn out. Let me see what pic's I got. I wasn't taking the pic's I gave my camera to someone else so hopefully they took some good pic's.

As for the turn out is was badass. All the usual suspect and some we haven't seen for awhile.. Here a list and excuse me if I missed anyone I'm sorry, I only did one pass through the park, yes I walked around the park to say hello to as many people as I could. It was nice to see so omany ULA clubs at there Chill'n Grill'n and it was a grat day for it...

Intokables
Presidentez
Rollerz Only
Techniques
Lo Lows
Jokerz
Estillo
Texas Ranflas
Oak Cliff CC
Phylanx
Garlands Finest :0 
Individuals
Ghetto Dream (Jose)
Knightz
Majestix ( Made a pass through, they were in Austin this weekend)
Irving Customs
Homie Styln Collectables - Selling the Homies (That's me)
Many solo riders 
Many spectators which are always welcomed

and of course

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC  

So anyone else that was taking pic's please post them up..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

lets see some pics!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 2 2006, 08:29 PM~5167574
> *lets see some pics!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


lets see some pic


----------



## Forgiven 63

Thanks Ya............

Sunday at the park was Fun, cant wait till the next Picnic......


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Apr 1 2006, 09:17 PM~5163593
> *Wass Up Big Jokerz CC
> *


que onda leonard ready for some cold ones :biggrin:


----------



## ROBabyDoll

where da pic'z at??


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 2 2006, 07:27 PM~5167558
> *Good turn out. Let me see what pic's I got. I wasn't taking the pic's I gave my camera to someone else so hopefully they took some good pic's.
> 
> As for the turn out is was badass. All the usual suspect and some we haven't seen for awhile.. Here a list and excuse me if I missed anyone I'm sorry, I only did one pass through the park, yes I walked around the park to say hello to as many people as I could. It was nice to see so omany ULA clubs at there Chill'n Grill'n and it was a grat day for it...
> 
> Intokables
> Presidentez
> Rollerz Only
> Techniques
> Lo Lows
> Jokerz
> Estillo
> Texas Ranflas
> Oak Cliff CC
> Phylanx
> Garlands Finest  :0
> Individuals
> Ghetto Dream (Jose)
> Knightz
> Majestix ( Made a pass through, they were in Austin this weekend)
> Irving Customs
> Homie Styln Collectables - Selling the Homies (That's me)
> Many solo riders
> Many spectators which are always welcomed
> 
> and of course
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC
> 
> So anyone else that was taking pic's please post them up..
> *


 :thumbsup: good turn out cant wait till easter :biggrin:


----------



## PIQUE86

Very good turn out...


----------



## MAJESTIX

Austin, Texas

Lone Star Round Up Car Show Pix

2 pages still posting

click ----> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=252430&st=0


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 3 2006, 07:58 AM~5169921
> *que onda leonard ready for some cold ones :biggrin:
> *



Yeah as soon as I get back to TX in a few weeks orale Homie save some for me !! :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

We have our meeting this week. Is there anything anyone wants to have put on the agenda please let me know. I'm working on getting everything together. The meetign will be at the same place we had our last meeting at which is:

Villares Uno--2911 Lombardy--behind the El PAisano Restaurant.


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 2 2006, 09:27 PM~5167558
> *Good turn out. Let me see what pic's I got. I wasn't taking the pic's I gave my camera to someone else so hopefully they took some good pic's.
> 
> As for the turn out is was badass. All the usual suspect and some we haven't seen for awhile.. Here a list and excuse me if I missed anyone I'm sorry, I only did one pass through the park, yes I walked around the park to say hello to as many people as I could. It was nice to see so omany ULA clubs at there Chill'n Grill'n and it was a grat day for it...
> 
> Intokables
> Presidentez
> Rollerz Only
> Techniques
> Lo Lows
> Jokerz
> Estillo
> Texas Ranflas
> Oak Cliff CC
> Phylanx
> Garlands Finest  :0
> Individuals
> Ghetto Dream (Jose)
> Knightz
> Majestix ( Made a pass through, they were in Austin this weekend)
> Irving Customs
> Homie Styln Collectables - Selling the Homies (That's me)
> Many solo riders
> Many spectators which are always welcomed
> 
> and of course
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC
> 
> So anyone else that was taking pic's please post them up..
> *


POST PIX HOMIE uffin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 3 2006, 02:04 PM~5171531
> *We have our meeting this week. Is there anything anyone wants to have put on the agenda please let me know. I'm working on getting everything together. The meetign will be at the same place we had our last meeting at which is:
> 
> Villares Uno--2911 Lombardy--behind the El PAisano Restaurant.
> *


Put'n this out on short notice. Nifra's has offered to let us have the meeting there. Let me know what everyone thinks need to move on this quickly.. If we don't hear back by tomorrow afternoon then it's going to be at the pool hall.


----------



## ramon0517

ninfa's -- :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

so is the meeting going to be at ninfas :dunno:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 3 2006, 07:07 PM~5173523
> *Put'n this out on short notice. Nifra's has offered to let us have the meeting there. Let me know what everyone thinks need to move on this quickly.. If we don't hear back by tomorrow afternoon then it's going to be at the pool hall.
> *


Ninfa's sounds good, plenty of parking and it's right off the highway.

:thumbsup:


----------



## PIQUE86

NINFAS sounds good 2 me...


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

Ninfas will be better


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

Ninfa's...can anyone give the address....


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 4 2006, 10:00 AM~5176649
> *Ninfa's...can anyone give the address....
> *



Ninfa's Mexican Restaurant 
Address: 2701 N Stemmons Fwy, Dallas, TX 75207 
Phone: (214) 638-6865 









:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Nifra's it is then.. Can someone post a map.. Thx.. :0 
They will provide a extended happy hour with food for the ULA and have beer spl's, sorry Bud will not be part of the spl it will be Miller brands and possibly, corrs & Corona..
$10 a bucket


----------



## ULA

Ninfa's Mexican Restaurant 
2701 N Stemmons Fwy
Dallas, TX 
(214) 638-6865


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 4 2006, 10:09 AM~5177092
> *Nifra's it is then.. Can someone post a map.. Thx.. :0
> They will provide a extended happy hour with food for the ULA and have beer spl's, sorry Bud will not be part of the spl it will be Miller brands and possibly, corrs & Corona..
> $10 a bucket
> *


JOHN TELL THEM IF THEY CAN'T PROVIDE US WITH BUDWEISER SPECIALS WE AIN'T GOING , J/P ! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Apr 4 2006, 10:31 AM~5177218
> *Ninfa's Mexican Restaurant
> 2701 N Stemmons Fwy
> Dallas, TX
> (214) 638-6865
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac

It's a good drive from you guys but the invitation is open:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2006, 12:46 PM~5178057
> *It's a good drive from you guys but the invitation is open:
> *


*Thanks for the invite*


----------



## Incognito

*I took a few pix's here they are, I was busy on the grill...*


----------



## Incognito

*a few more* *Tiny thanks for the guacamole bro...*


----------



## TechniquesOG

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Nice PIX


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Apr 4 2006, 06:19 PM~5180109
> *I took a few pix's here they are, I was busy on the grill...
> *


Clean PIX


----------



## TOP DOG '64

This show was added to the ULA calendar, it's a show that happens every second Sunday of each month during the summer at HOOTERS. They give out small awards and the entry fee is only $10.00 it will be this Sunday in Irving accross from Irving Mall. 

LOOKS LIKE THE WEATHER IS GONNA BE GOOD!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Apr 4 2006, 07:25 PM~5180164
> *a few more Tiny thanks for the guacamole bro...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

nice pics :thumbsup: roy were are yours :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 5 2006, 08:23 AM~5182889
> *nice pics :thumbsup: roy were are yours :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


que onda danny , listo para unas frias !


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

*Apr 8 / Saturday / 4:30 pm - 8:30 pm Texas
2006 dates: Apr 8, May 13, Jun 10, Jul 8, Aug 12, Sept 9, and Oct 14
Late Great Chevys of Dallas present their 2006 cruise nights held at Rick's BBQ on the Northwest corner of Old Denton Road and the
George Bush Turnpike in Carrollton, Texas. Bigger, better awards and the best mix of muscle, restored, specialty, and vintage cars and
trucks in the metroplex! Awards will include dinners from Rick's BBQ for Class and Best of Show winners. 50/50 drawing and door
prizes. DJ featuring 50's and 60's music. Great family fun. Registration begins at 4:30, participant judging starts at 7pm, and awards
will be at 8pm. Entry: $10. Info: Richard at 817-690-1334 or Jim at 214-707-1278. Or, visit their website at www.lategreatchevys.org.*


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

Does anyone need registration forms for Magnificos Show in May deadline for pre registration is April 23. Let me know so I can take copies to tonights meeting.


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 5 2006, 01:23 PM~5184497
> *Does anyone need registration forms for Magnificos Show in May deadline for pre registration is April 23. Let me know so I can take copies to tonights meeting.
> *


Yes we need to have some forms for the meeting. Need to get these back to Jon Chuck..


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

john heres a copy of the article we will be posting in our local paper to promote the show let me know what you think this will be published on the 26th


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Apr 5 2006, 02:27 PM~5184913
> *john heres a copy of the article we will be posting in our local paper to promote the show  let me know what you think this will be published on the 26th
> *


Looks ok except it's Tomb Raider Baby.. :0  Either way it's the hopper of Death..

[attachmentid=526779]

[attachmentid=526780]


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 5 2006, 02:37 PM~5185024
> *Looks ok except it's Tomb Raider Baby.. :0   Either way it's the hopper of Death..
> *


no problem i can change that . well guess im outta here you guys have a Safe Weekend .l8r Homie


----------



## VENOM65

put tombraider, not tombraider baby just tombraider. 

like the movie "TOMBRAIDER"


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

almost forgot bring your Homies booth lots of Homie Lovers out here


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 5 2006, 02:47 PM~5185106
> *put tombraider, not tombraider baby just tombraider.
> 
> like the movie  "TOMBRAIDER"
> *


will do !!!! the OWNER HAS SPOKEN :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

I got some bad news on Keist Park from the parks and recreation lady. She advised me that any time we show up at this park in big numbers the police will be there and may make us leave because this would be considered an unscheduled event unless we have a permit. Also even with a permit we cannot be parked on the Hampton Rd side. We have to be over on the pavillion side by the baseball diamonds.. So we may need to find a new out of the way location unless everytime we meet up we want to pull a permit. I was thinking about the park over by the National Guard Armery off Northwest Hwy. It's out of the way so we may not catch much flack there. Just a thought.. We are getting bigger and with growth comes issues. We draw large crowds, what can we say.. :0


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Apr 5 2006, 02:47 PM~5185109
> *almost forgot bring your Homies booth lots of Homie  Lovers out here
> *


Ok let's get this str8 Tomb Raider - as for the homies I'll bring them can you cover me on the booth?


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

what time is the ULA meeting tonite..........


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 5 2006, 05:03 PM~5186042
> *what time is the ULA meeting tonite..........
> *


8PM :around:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 5 2006, 01:49 PM~5185122
> *I got some bad news on Keist Park from the parks and recreation lady. She advised me that any time we show up at this park in big numbers the police will be there and may make us leave because this would be considered an unscheduled event unless we have a permit. Also even with a permit we cannot be parked on the Hampton Rd side. We have to be over on the pavillion side by the baseball diamonds.. So we may need to find a new out of the way location unless everytime we meet up we want to pull a permit. I was thinking about the park over by the National Guard Armery off Northwest Hwy. It's out of the way so we may not catch much flack there. Just a thought.. We are getting bigger and with growth comes issues. We draw large crowds, what can we say.. :0
> *


Dam Homie there are always issue with us (ULA) as you say with growth comes issue and concerns for the police and parks & recreation…. Look like in time everything the ULA does sooner or later permit are going to be required.. I say look for parks without permits let show up and see what happens also I don’t think its a good idea to inform the PD the less they know the better off we are, if they see us so what all parks are a public place and nothing say we can be at a park like anyone else… that just my opinion
:0


----------



## DANNY'S 66

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Apr 5 2006, 08:27 PM~5186868
> *Dam Homie there are always issue with us (ULA) as you say with growth comes issue and concerns for the police and parks & recreation…. Look like in time everything the ULA does sooner or later permit are going to be required.. I say look for parks without permits let show up and see what happens also I don’t think its a good idea to inform the PD the less they know the better off we are, if they see us so what all parks are a public place and nothing say we can be at a park like anyone else… that just my opinion
> :0
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY'S 66

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Apr 4 2006, 09:19 PM~5180109
> *I took a few pix's here they are, I was busy on the grill...
> *


Here are a few more….




















































uffin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Apr 5 2006, 06:27 PM~5186868
> *Dam Homie there are always issue with us (ULA) as you say with growth comes issue and concerns for the police and parks & recreation…. Look like in time everything the ULA does sooner or later permit are going to be required.. I say look for parks without permits let show up and see what happens also I don’t think its a good idea to inform the PD the less they know the better off we are, if they see us so what all parks are a public place and nothing say we can be at a park like anyone else… that just my opinion
> :0
> *


AMEN HOMIE , BUT SINCE WE ARE IN THE LOWRIDING BUSSINESS THEY TEND TO LOOK AT US IN A NEGATIVE WAY , YOU KNOW THIS SHIT WILL NEVER CHANGE !


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 5 2006, 11:03 PM~5188371
> *AMEN HOMIE , BUT SINCE WE ARE LOWRIDING BUSSINESS THEY TEND TO LOOK AT US IN A NEGATIVE WAY , YOU KNOW THIS SHIT WILL NEVER CHANGE !
> *


I know people look at us in a very negative way they think just because we are lowriders where bad …Mexican gangsters ect.. and your right things will never change


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX 66_@Apr 5 2006, 08:31 PM~5187575
> *Here are a few more….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


NICE HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Apr 5 2006, 01:49 PM~5185122-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got some bad news on Keist Park from the parks and recreation lady. She advised me that any time we show up at this park in big numbers the police will be there and may make us leave because this would be considered an unscheduled event unless we have a permit. Also even with a permit we cannot be parked on the Hampton Rd side. We have to be over on the pavillion side by the baseball diamonds.. So we may need to find a new out of the way location unless everytime we meet up we want to pull a permit. I was thinking about the park over by the National Guard Armery off Northwest Hwy. It's out of the way so we may not catch much flack there. Just a thought.. We are getting bigger and with growth comes issues. We draw large crowds, what can we say.. :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 5 2006, 11:03 PM~5188371
> *AMEN HOMIE , BUT SINCE WE ARE LOWRIDING BUSSINESS THEY TEND TO LOOK AT US IN A NEGATIVE WAY , YOU KNOW THIS SHIT WILL NEVER CHANGE !
> *


Most of it is because of the location, I've always said that if you have events near or in a hood / residential areas you will always have problems. The neighborhood people that don't like the loud music, traffic jams etc. will always call the cops. Just look at what happens on Hampton & Carendon every year. 

We either have to go to events, car shows or private business where the cops can't mess with you and if they do, they have mess with all not just lowriders. Alot of the people that lowride (not all) look at street rods and customs in a negative way. (white thang) But they have events each week throughout the summer and they are not getting pushed around by the cops. And it's not because their white you would be suprised how much raza is involved in street rodding, customs, harley's, choppers etc. it's that negative attitude that lowriding and streetrodding don't mix. NOT TRUE we just went to Austin to the Lone Star Round Up and you would be suprised to see so many white boys lowriding. (bags & hydro's) 
Lowriding is more mainstreem now and is accepted by the majority of car people, don't get me wrong you will be hated on by few but that is happenning within our own lowriding circles. When one waitress had a problem with the lowriders at Kellers everyone one stopped going there. Everyone let that one dumbass white trash waitress run everyone off. In my opinion SHE WON! A year later we went to Kellers on a Sunday and had a hoppin contest for the ULA Belt and Mr Keller was there watching the HOP and we had no problems. Now we go to JOE'S BURGERS a place that only LOWRIDERS know it's there, when you get there the only people that see your ride is the same people that have seen it 100 times already that shit is boring. 

To a business man everyones money is green not white, black, or brown.  

Running away from racism is not going get us anywhere. 

That's my opinion take how you wanna take.


THE PICTUERES BELOW WERE TAKEN AT KELLERS IN 2004 WITH MR KELLER PRESENT  










































































*Oh and by the way good morning!* :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 6 2006, 08:26 AM~5189323
> *Most of it is because of the location, I've always said that if you have events near or in a hood / residential areas you will always have problems. The neighborhood people that don't like the loud music, traffic jams etc. will always call the cops. Just look at what happens on Hampton & Carendon every year.
> 
> We either have to go to events, car shows or private business where the cops can't mess with you and if they do, they have mess with all not just lowriders. Alot of the people that lowride (not all) look at street rods and customs in a negative way. (white thang) But they have events each week throughout the summer and they are not getting pushed around by the cops. And it's not because their white you would be suprised how much raza is involved in street rodding, customs, harley's, choppers etc. it's that negative attitude that lowriding and streetrodding don't mix. NOT TRUE we just went to Austin to the Lone Star Round Up and you would be suprised to see so many white boys lowriding. (bags & hydro's)
> Lowriding is more mainstreem now and is accepted by the majority of car people, don't get me wrong you will be hated on by few but that is happenning within our own lowriding circles. When one waitress had a problem with the lowriders at Kellers everyone one stopped going there. Everyone let that one dumbass white trash waitress run everyone off. In my opinion SHE WON! A year later we went to Kellers on a Sunday and had a hoppin contest for the ULA Belt and Mr Keller was there watching the HOP and we had no problems. Now we go to JOE'S BURGERS a place that only LOWRIDERS know it's there, when you get there the only people that see your ride is the same people that have seen it 100 times already that shit is boring.
> 
> To a business man everyones money is green not white, black, or brown.
> 
> Running away from racism is not going get us anywhere.
> 
> That's my opinion take how you wanna take.
> THE PICTUERES BELOW WERE TAKEN AT KELLERS IN 2004 WITH MR KELLER PRESENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way good morning!  :biggrin:
> *


"CAN YOU DIG IT???!!!"

:thumbsup:


----------



## PIQUE86

GOOD POINT TOP DOG '64...

I was up in Kiest Park this past Sunday.. and i got fucken pissed.. kuz i saw some putos acting like clowns.Them lil fuckers,, were crusing in regular cars with loud music.. and acting stupid.. the were joy riding inside the park.. they had all their clicka sticking their heads and bodies outside their rides...thats bullshit.. of course thats gonna catch the popo's attention quick.. shit like that can cause accident.FUCKEN COPS just trying to avoid shit thats all.. they had this look on their faces like if they had never cruised b-4 .. jajaja or seen firme ass rides..


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 5 2006, 02:49 PM~5185122
> *I got some bad news on Keist Park from the parks and recreation lady. She advised me that any time we show up at this park in big numbers the police will be there and may make us leave because this would be considered an unscheduled event unless we have a permit. Also even with a permit we cannot be parked on the Hampton Rd side. We have to be over on the pavillion side by the baseball diamonds.. So we may need to find a new out of the way location unless everytime we meet up we want to pull a permit. I was thinking about the park over by the National Guard Armery off Northwest Hwy. It's out of the way so we may not catch much flack there. Just a thought.. We are getting bigger and with growth comes issues. We draw large crowds, what can we say.. :0
> *



Why should there be a permit? Its a public park? Or you think thats a bullshit excuse ,so they can avoid conflicts, con la raza? example fights,gun shots,etc..beer drinking?What happens when the park is just full of general people?? They ask some 1 for a permit? They are just stereotyping .. thats all man..


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Apr 6 2006, 10:09 AM~5190268
> *GOOD  POINT  TOP DOG '64...
> 
> I was up in Kiest Park this past Sunday.. and i got fucken pissed.. kuz i saw some putos acting like clowns.Them lil fuckers,, were crusing in regular cars with loud music.. and acting stupid.. the were joy riding inside the park.. they had all their clicka sticking their heads and bodies outside their rides...thats bullshit.. of course thats gonna catch the popo's attention quick.. shit like that can cause accident.
> *


That's exactly what I'm talkin bout, if we continue to try and have events near hoods that's exaclty what gets us shut down. (dumb ass young hard heads)


----------



## Homie Styln

To all, looks like Ninfr'a really did not fill the bill as far as space goes. I went through the whole place and I just don't see anywhere in there that would accommodate us comfortably.
We will go back to the Pool Hall on Lombardy. Irma from Irving Customz Dad owns this place. I spoke with Irma and she advised me that her Dad has made arrangements with the car wash and the restaurant for parking. She also indicated that her Dad understood our concern about the area, so he also would have people patrol the cars parked over by the car wash and keep an eye out for everyone. He will also continue to do BBQ for a small donation to help cover his cost. We can also see about have the restaurant come over and take orders. The place did have ample room for everyone and after word there were some good games of pool going on. For those that are into dominoes I don’t think he’d mind if you started a game, while you put down a few brews. So let’s go back there and wait and see what’s going to happen with Hi Way Café. I have not heard from anyone from there contacting anyone in the ULA. If someone has please let me know so we can find out the status on the place.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 6 2006, 11:25 AM~5190566
> *To all, looks like Ninfr'a really did not fill the bill as far as space goes. I went through the whole place and I just don't see anywhere in there that would accommodate us comfortably.
> We will go back to the Pool Hall on Lombardy. Irma from Irving Customz Dad owns this place. I spoke with Irma and she advised me that her Dad has made arrangements with the car wash and the restaurant for parking. She also indicated that her Dad understood our concern about the area, so he also would have people patrol the cars parked over by the car wash and keep an eye out for everyone. He will also continue to do BBQ for a small donation to help cover his cost. We can also see about have the restaurant come over and take orders. The place did have ample room for everyone and after word there were some good games of pool going on. For those that are into dominoes I don’t think he’d mind if you started a game, while you put down a few brews. So let’s go back there and wait and see what’s going to happen with Hi Way Café. I have not heard from anyone from there contacting anyone in the ULA. If someone has please let me know so we can find out the status on the place.
> *




John the place is called NINFAS NINFAS NINFAS where the hell did u get and why do you keep posting NINFR'A. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 6 2006, 12:31 PM~5190603
> *John the place is nalled  NINFAS NINFAS NINFAS where the hell did u get and why do you keep posting NINFR'A. just my 2 cents.
> *


WHATS A NALLED?







J/P


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 6 2006, 11:35 AM~5190632
> *WHATS A NALLED?
> J/P
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 6 2006, 11:31 AM~5190603
> *John the place is nalled  NINFAS NINFAS NINFAS where the hell did u get and why do you keep posting NINFR'A. just my 2 cents.
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Apr 6 2006, 12:56 PM~5190741
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


I really could care less what it's nalled or how it's spilled. We ain't going there again for a meeting so I won't have to spill it or nalled it again.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 6 2006, 11:35 AM~5190632
> *WHATS A NALLED?
> J/P
> *


oops my bad. :biggrin: CALLED


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 6 2006, 01:06 PM~5190797
> *I really could care less what it's nalled or how it's spilled. We ain't going there again for a meeting so I won't have to spill it or nalled it again.. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 6 2006, 12:06 PM~5190797
> *I really could care less what it's nalled or how it's spilled. We ain't going there again for a meeting so I won't have to spill it or nalled it again.. :0  :biggrin:
> *



dont get mad your blood pressure might go up. chill out old man.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 6 2006, 11:25 AM~5190566
> *To all, looks like Ninfr'a really did not fill the bill as far as space goes. I went through the whole place and I just don't see anywhere in there that would accommodate us comfortably.
> We will go back to the Pool Hall on Lombardy. Irma from Irving Customz Dad owns this place. I spoke with Irma and she advised me that her Dad has made arrangements with the car wash and the restaurant for parking. She also indicated that her Dad understood our concern about the area, so he also would have people patrol the cars parked over by the car wash and keep an eye out for everyone. He will also continue to do BBQ for a small donation to help cover his cost. We can also see about have the restaurant come over and take orders. The place did have ample room for everyone and after word there were some good games of pool going on. For those that are into dominoes I don’t think he’d mind if you started a game, while you put down a few brews. So let’s go back there and wait and see what’s going to happen with Hi Way Café. I have not heard from anyone from there contacting anyone in the ULA. If someone has please let me know so we can find out the status on the place.
> *



KOOL , I WILL TAKE MY DOMINOES NEXT TIME , ROY FROM JOKERZ C.C. OWE'S ME ONE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 6 2006, 12:14 PM~5190294
> *That's exactly what I'm talkin bout, if we continue to try and have events near hoods that's exaclty what gets us shut down. (dumb ass young hard heads)
> *



NO OFFENSE!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 6 2006, 02:39 PM~5191756
> *KOOL , I WILL TAKE MY DOMINOES NEXT TIME , ROY FROM JOKERZ C.C. OWE'S ME ONE !  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 6 2006, 12:25 PM~5190566
> *To all, looks like Ninfr'a really did not fill the bill as far as space goes. I went through the whole place and I just don't see anywhere in there that would accommodate us comfortably.*


Hell yeah...they put my ass in the back of the damn place. What do I look like Parkes Rosadas? Besides room being the issue it had a lot of potential. Good food, good music, and shit we didnt leave until 12:30 and I heard they close at 10:00 :biggrin: I had a good time  

My bad :0 ...Danny y su carnal were not in this pic, but big ups to them :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 6 2006, 07:12 PM~5192875
> *Hell yeah...they put my ass in the back of the damn place.  What do I look like Parkes Rosadas?  Besides room being the issue it had a lot of potential.  Good food, good music, and shit we didnt leave until 12:30 and I heard they close at 10:00  :biggrin:  I had a good time
> 
> My bad :0 ...Danny y su carnal were not in this pic, but big ups to them :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY, I KNOW THAT HARRY FACED DUDE. ...............WASSUP MIKE. LONG TIME NO SEE.


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 6 2006, 04:39 PM~5191756
> *KOOL , I WILL TAKE MY DOMINOES NEXT TIME , ROY FROM JOKERZ C.C. OWE'S ME ONE !  :thumbsup:
> *


*when ever your ready homie*  :thumbsup: :tears:  :wave: :nono: :scrutinize:  :banghead:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Apr 6 2006, 09:09 PM~5193435
> *when ever your ready homie   :thumbsup:  :tears:    :wave:  :nono:  :scrutinize:    :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Apr 6 2006, 08:09 PM~5193435
> *when ever your ready homie   :thumbsup:  :tears:    :wave:  :nono:  :scrutinize:    :banghead:
> *


 :worship: :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 6 2006, 06:12 PM~5192875
> *Hell yeah...they put my ass in the back of the damn place.  What do I look like Parkes Rosadas?  Besides room being the issue it had a lot of potential.  Good food, good music, and shit we didnt leave until 12:30 and I heard they close at 10:00  :biggrin:  I had a good time
> 
> My bad :0 ...Danny y su carnal were not in this pic, but big ups to them :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit I'm missing all the fun !!!


----------



## Ccandi

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>These R Just A FEw pic's


----------



## VENOM65

LOOKIN GOOD TEXAS RANFLAS 

[attachmentid=528573]


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 7 2006, 05:45 AM~5195014
> *LOOKIN GOOD TEXAS RANFLAS
> 
> [attachmentid=528573]
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Apr 7 2006, 12:35 AM~5194390
> *Shit I'm missing all the fun !!!
> *


Come on dog stay motivated  They still got Latino Night on Saterdays at the Air Station?


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 7 2006, 07:09 AM~5195289
> *Come on dog stay motivated   They still got Latino Night on Saterdays at the Air Station?
> *


yeah but ... to many Marines in one place and you know how that goes !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Apr 7 2006, 08:23 AM~5195362
> *yeah but ... to many Marines in one place and you know how that goes !!! :biggrin:
> *


Any 3 Marines walking in the same direction is a Marine parade.. :0


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 7 2006, 09:14 AM~5195957
> *Any 3 Marines walking in the same direction is a Marine parade..  :0
> *


left right left right ... dam John get in step homie leftfoot right foot come on !!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Ccandi_@Apr 7 2006, 05:39 AM~5194993
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>These R Just A FEw pic's
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

BY THE WAY, I GOT A 64 IMPALA COUPE, 2 DOOR FOR SALE ITS A "PROJECT CAR" I DON'T HAVE NO PICS. BUT YOU CAN COME SCOPE IT OUT IF YOU WANT , $1500 FIRM ,THANKS !


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Apr 6 2006, 11:35 PM~5194390
> *Shit I'm missing all the fun !!!
> *


dont worry homie it will be worth the wait,i bet you can taste the cold ass beers que no :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 7 2006, 03:00 PM~5198125
> *dont worry homie it will be worth the wait,i bet you can taste the cold ass beers que no :biggrin:
> *


yup homie can't wait to get home :biggrin:


----------



## Ccandi

We Appreciate All THe Comments**  :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Ccandi_@Apr 8 2006, 05:37 AM~5201411
> *We Appreciate All THe Comments**   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG+Apr 7 2006, 06:49 AM~5195189-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Apr 7 2006, 06:50 AM~5195196
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG+Apr 7 2006, 06:49 AM~5195189-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Apr 7 2006, 06:50 AM~5195196
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Synbad took some pic's at the Dallas Protest march. I herd there was anywhere from 150,000 to over 400,000.. Ft Worth also had about 50,000...
Good job mi hente... :0  

[attachmentid=531373]

[attachmentid=531375]

[attachmentid=531376]

[attachmentid=531377]


----------



## BIRDYLUV

:0


----------



## Incognito

*How you like me now (Joe)!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Incognito

*Hooters in Irving*


----------



## MAJESTIX

:cheesy:


----------



## dannysnty

nice pics uffin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

Clean rides :thumbsup:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL




----------



## Ccandi

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Apr 10 2006, 01:33 PM~5213677
> *Clean rides :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

WHAT'S UP HOMIE..... I'm still here in Camp Lejeune NC looks like things are cooking in DFW


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE




----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Apr 11 2006, 05:58 AM~5218398
> *
> *


how's that ranfla coming along


----------



## PIQUE86




----------



## POORHISPANIC

Phaylanx site updated!


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 11 2006, 06:43 AM~5218516
> *how's that ranfla coming along
> *


its comin along ok hopefully ready foe paint real soon


----------



## Str8Game




----------



## Homie Styln

Someone tell layitlow to get a real ISP cause the one they use for hosting sucks. Tell them to call me I'm a network engineer. There in need of some serious bandwidth. What are they using 56k DIA connection.. Guess I'm getting frustrated, seems like it's always overloaded... :0


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 11 2006, 09:28 PM~5223465
> *Someone tell layitlow to get a real ISP cause the one they use for hosting sucks. Tell them to call me I'm a network engineer. There in need of some serious bandwidth. What are they using 56k DIA connection.. Guess I'm getting frustrated, seems like it's always overloaded... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln

:0 Too much flood control..


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

Check out shadows new site  









Hustle Hard


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Apr 11 2006, 01:55 PM~5220965
> *its comin along ok hopefully ready foe paint real soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP

Wass up ULA?????


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@Apr 13 2006, 09:51 AM~5232677
> *Wass up ULA?????
> *



:uh: Grace ? ? ?

What's up Ms. Thing


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 12 2006, 03:19 PM~5228570
> *:thumbsup:
> *


QUE ONDA DANNY , WHAT TIME ARE YOU ROLLING TO THE PARK SUNDAY ?


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 13 2006, 11:39 AM~5234237
> *QUE ONDA DANNY , WHAT TIME ARE YOU ROLLING TO THE PARK SUNDAY ?
> *


not sure i know its to dam early j/k :biggrin: were going for 8oam maybe earlier. what time are yall showing up?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 13 2006, 03:17 PM~5235547
> *not sure i  know its to dam early j/k :biggrin:  were going for 8oam maybe earlier. what time are yall showing up?
> *


SHIT PROBABLY AROUND 7 AM , TRYING TO GET A SPOT NEAR THE PAVILLION .


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 13 2006, 03:34 PM~5235676
> *SHIT PROBABLY AROUND 7 AM , TRYING TO GET A SPOT NEAR THE PAVILLION .
> *



I'll see you there in the morning about 6 am TINY. just trying to get a good spot also.


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 13 2006, 03:47 PM~5235766
> *I'll see you there in the morning about 6 am TINY. just trying to get a good spot also.
> *


dam homie yal dont be playing uh  we be there at 5 am j/p to early will see yall up there :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

ill b there as soon as the club lets out :biggrin:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Apr 13 2006, 07:02 AM~5232750
> *:uh:  Grace ? ? ?
> 
> What's up Ms. Thing
> *



It's me !!!


----------



## lowlow_66

> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@Apr 13 2006, 09:51 AM~5232677
> *Wass up ULA?????
> *


Hey Mrs. Perez :biggrin: we'll see you guys in texas in about a week.


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@Apr 13 2006, 07:51 AM~5232677
> *Wass up ULA?????
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 13 2006, 03:53 PM~5235796
> *dam homie yal dont be playing uh    we be there at 5 am j/p to early will see yall up there :biggrin:
> *


DAMN , I MIGHT JUST CAMP OUT FOR THE NIGHT !


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Apr 12 2006, 02:56 PM~5227978
> *Check out shadows new site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hustle Hard
> *


Looking good!


----------



## Ccandi

Check em out* if N.e.Ones interested!!


4 Sale*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 13 2006, 03:47 PM~5235766
> *I'll see you there in the morning about 6 am TINY. just trying to get a good spot also.
> *



ORALE SAL ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

:0


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Apr 14 2006, 01:07 PM~5241571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

?? whats the scoop? synbad>?


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM

[attachmentid=538801]
Have A Happy Easter


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Apr 15 2006, 07:00 AM~5246715
> *
> 
> ?? whats the scoop? synbad>?
> *


*I bet it's a DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC......how much yall want to bet....*


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Apr 15 2006, 03:26 PM~5249189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

[attachmentid=539832]


----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Apr 16 2006, 12:57 AM~5251779
> *[attachmentid=539832]
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

It was good day chilling at the park on a Sunday afternoon.....


----------



## Homie Styln

Good turn out - no major problems, just a couple bump in the road. But it's all Good..


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 17 2006, 08:50 AM~5258651
> *Good turn out - no major problems, just a couple bump in the road. But it's all Good..
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

were are the pics? :biggrin: good turn out '


----------



## MAJESTIX

ULA Easter picnic 



*post pix here --->* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=255435


----------



## MAJESTIX

This Sunday April 23rd.


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN

Mr Bounce wanted me to thank the guys who helped get his Lincoln out to the Easter Pic-nic. Jorge (Intocablez), Ceasar ("Irma Customs"  ), "Spiderman" and Sal (Dallas Lowriders). 

HE SAID, "THANKS PUTOS!!  
FOR THE OPPORTUNITY TO REPRESENT FORT WORTH EVEN THOUGH I'M NOT THERE AND TAKE CARE OF MY SHIT PUTOS!"

ADIOS :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 18 2006, 01:09 PM~5266555
> *Mr Bounce wanted me to thank the guys who helped get his Lincoln out to the Easter Pic-nic.  Jorge (Intocablez), Ceasar ("Irma Customs"  ), "Spiderman" and Sal (Dallas Lowriders).
> 
> HE SAID, "THANKS PUTOS!!
> FOR THE OPPORTUNITY TO REPRESENT FORT WORTH EVEN THOUGH I'M NOT THERE AND TAKE CARE OF MY SHIT PUTOS!"
> 
> ADIOS :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Seriously, It was nice to see the car out there! I was like :0 

Good job fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 18 2006, 12:09 PM~5266555
> *Mr Bounce wanted me to thank the guys who helped get his Lincoln out to the Easter Pic-nic.  Jorge (Intocablez), Ceasar ("Irma Customs"  ), "Spiderman" and Sal (Dallas Lowriders).
> 
> HE SAID, "THANKS PUTOS!!
> FOR THE OPPORTUNITY TO REPRESENT FORT WORTH EVEN THOUGH I'M NOT THERE AND TAKE CARE OF MY SHIT PUTOS!"
> 
> ADIOS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 18 2006, 12:09 PM~5266555
> *Mr Bounce wanted me to thank the guys who helped get his Lincoln out to the Easter Pic-nic.  Jorge (Intocablez), Ceasar ("Irma Customs"  ), "Spiderman" and Sal (Dallas Lowriders).
> 
> HE SAID, "THANKS PUTOS!!
> FOR THE OPPORTUNITY TO REPRESENT FORT WORTH EVEN THOUGH I'M NOT THERE AND TAKE CARE OF MY SHIT PUTOS!"
> 
> ADIOS :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: THAT SOUNDS LIKE HIM, TELL MR BOUNCE I SAID TO TAKE CARE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 18 2006, 11:09 PM~5268029
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT SOUNDS LIKE HIM, TELL MR BOUNCE I SAID TO TAKE CARE !  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS, I WILL DO THAT!


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 18 2006, 01:09 PM~5266555
> *Mr Bounce wanted me to thank the guys who helped get his Lincoln out to the Easter Pic-nic.  Jorge (Intocablez), Ceasar ("Irma Customs"  ), "Spiderman" and Sal (Dallas Lowriders).
> 
> HE SAID, "THANKS PUTOS!!
> FOR THE OPPORTUNITY TO REPRESENT FORT WORTH EVEN THOUGH I'M NOT THERE AND TAKE CARE OF MY SHIT PUTOS!"
> 
> ADIOS :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:.............. FUCKIN JESSE


----------



## GrimeyGrady




----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 18 2006, 12:09 PM~5266555
> *Mr Bounce wanted me to thank the guys who helped get his Lincoln out to the Easter Pic-nic.  Jorge (Intocablez), Ceasar ("Irma Customs"  ), "Spiderman" and Sal (Dallas Lowriders).
> 
> HE SAID, "THANKS PUTOS!!
> FOR THE OPPORTUNITY TO REPRESENT FORT WORTH EVEN THOUGH I'M NOT THERE AND TAKE CARE OF MY SHIT PUTOS!"
> 
> ADIOS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

Okay as you know we have our meeting today. I've been out of work for the last 2 days therefore I have not typed up the minutes or updated the calendar. So I'm going to leave John alone and let him talk about whatever he wants to talk about.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Where is the meeting location at today?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 19 2006, 07:48 AM~5271506
> *Okay as you know we have our meeting today. I've been out of work for the last 2 days therefore I have not typed up the minutes or updated the calendar. So I'm going to leave John alone and let him talk about whatever he wants to talk about.
> *



YOU SURE ABOUT THAT WHATEVER STUFF , J/P JOHN ! :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Apr 19 2006, 07:51 AM~5271524
> *Where is the meeting location at today?
> *


It's at the pool hall---2911 Lombardy behind El Pasiano Resturant


----------



## MAJESTIX

This Sunday April 23rd.


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 19 2006, 09:19 AM~5271656
> *It's at the pool hall---2911 Lombardy behind El Pasiano Resturant
> *


THE MEETING WILL BE AT THE POOL HALL AGAIN and until further notice this will be the meeting place for the ULA.. Keep in mind that this spot is owned by a members family.. So were supporting one of our own by going there..


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 19 2006, 09:21 AM~5272038
> *THE MEETING WILL BE AT THE POOL HALL AGAIN and until further notice this will be the meeting place for the ULA.. Keep in mind that this spot is owned by a members family.. So were supporting one of our own by going there..
> *


Remember John I won't have a agenda for tonight's meeting.


----------



## Synbad979

:uh: :uh: :uh: 
NO Agenda???
OMG OMG OMG
That means Homie John has been unleashed...... 
:0 :0 :0


----------



## Synbad979

Since we are meeting at a pool hall why don't we start a pool tournament ???

First Annual ULA POOL Championship

:biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Apr 19 2006, 10:28 AM~5272085
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> NO Agenda???
> OMG OMG OMG
> That means Homie John has been unleashed......
> :0 :0  :0
> *


That means bring some reading material! :uh:


----------



## dallastejas

..


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 18 2006, 12:09 PM~5266555
> *Mr Bounce wanted me to thank the guys who helped get his Lincoln out to the Easter Pic-nic.  Jorge (Intocablez), Ceasar ("Irma Customs"  ), "Spiderman" and Sal (Dallas Lowriders).
> 
> HE SAID, "THANKS PUTOS!!
> FOR THE OPPORTUNITY TO REPRESENT FORT WORTH EVEN THOUGH I'M NOT THERE AND TAKE CARE OF MY SHIT PUTOS!"
> 
> ADIOS :biggrin:
> *


Even though sumthing was on fire!!!!!


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Apr 19 2006, 12:21 PM~5273097
> *That means bring some reading material! :uh:
> *


Got pillows????J/k..... :biggrin:


----------



## tekbishop

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 19 2006, 10:23 AM~5272053
> *Remember John I won't have a agenda for tonight's meeting.
> *


can we get more info on the location...please...

what part of town is that place at? etc,etc....


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

:thumbsup:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## VGP

My pics from the ULA Easter picnic are now up...sorry so few, but it was hott! :biggrin: 

Enjoy!  


l
l
l
l
l
V


----------



## ramon0517

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
jesse - nice pic's say hello to deb for me and the babies - belinda


----------



## Ccandi

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 20 2006, 01:20 AM~5276711
> *My pics from the ULA Easter picnic are now up...sorry so few, but it was hott! :biggrin:
> 
> Enjoy!
> l
> l
> l
> l
> l
> V
> *


Nice Pictures** :thumbsup:


----------



## PIQUE86

NiCe PiCs.. NiCe PaGe VGP..........

WhO SaYs "JoEs" ThIs WeEkEnD??


----------



## stonedraiders1213

What's up ULA sorry me and my pops could make the ULA meeting but we here on a very short visit.. coming back from Iraq together we need to party with family and friend's Right JOHN :thumbsup: we all smoke the hookah


----------



## MAJESTIX

This Sunday April 23rd.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by ramon0517+Apr 20 2006, 06:19 AM~5277181-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> jesse - nice pic's  say hello to deb for me and the babies - belinda
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you ma'am. I sure will tell them hi y igualmente!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2006, 06:41 AM~5277217
> *Nice Pictures** :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PIQUE86_@Apr 20 2006, 08:08 AM~5277450
> *NiCe PiCs.. NiCe PaGe  VGP..........*


 :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 20 2006, 09:43 AM~5277637
> *This Sunday April 23rd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AZTEKA 68

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX 66_@Apr 20 2006, 08:17 PM~5282926
> *X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 20 2006, 09:43 AM~5277637
> *This Sunday April 23rd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Apr 19 2006, 08:45 PM~5273770
> *Even though sumthing was on fire!!!!!
> *



AAAWWW DAMN  ! MY HUBBY DID WARN ME ABOUT THE HATERS WITH "NO REAL RIDES." IT'S ALL GOOD, MORE POWER TO YOU, HOPE YOU GET ONE SOON  ! HE JUST WANTS ME TO LET YOU KNOW, WHOEVER YOU ARE {QUOTE FROM MR BOUNCE AKA SHIT TALKER} , "I WILL KEEP REPRESENTIN EVEN FROM WHERE I SIT AND I HAVE ANOTHER RIDE COMING OUT SOON. SO, KEEP HATIN PLAYA, CUZ I'M STILL TALKIN SHIT, HOPPIN AND LOVIN EVERY SECOND OF IT!"
--------------------------------------------------------------------

TO CEASAR, JORGE AND SAL:

TAKE CARE OF MY SHIT PUTOS. IF, YOU TAKE IT TO SAN ANTO, REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST. EVEN IF MY SHIT DOES SMOKE :biggrin:!!!!!! 

L8R ON PUTOS,

MR BOUNCE 
---------------------------------------------------------------------


F.Y.I
MR OR MRS DALLAS TEJAS;
THE CAR WAS "SMOKIN" AND "HOT",NOT ON FIRE. LETS GET IT RIGHT! IF YOU'RE GONNA BE ON HERE TELLIN STORIES, TELL THE TRUTH! K! PLEASE WHATEVER YOU DO, DON'T TAKE OFFENSE TO ANY OF THIS, IT'S ALL IN GOOD FUN AND HOPPIN .


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 21 2006, 11:33 AM~5286610
> *AAAWWW DAMN  !  MY HUBBY DID WARN ME ABOUT THE HATERS WITH "NO REAL RIDES."  IT'S ALL GOOD, MORE POWER TO YOU,  HOPE YOU GET ONE SOON  ! HE JUST WANTS ME TO LET YOU KNOW, WHOEVER YOU ARE {QUOTE FROM MR BOUNCE AKA SHIT TALKER} , "I WILL KEEP REPRESENTIN EVEN FROM WHERE I SIT AND I HAVE ANOTHER RIDE COMING OUT SOON.  SO, KEEP HATIN PLAYA, CUZ I'M STILL TALKIN SHIT, HOPPIN AND LOVIN EVERY SECOND OF IT!"
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> TO CEASAR, JORGE AND SAL:
> 
> TAKE CARE OF MY SHIT PUTOS. IF, YOU TAKE IT TO SAN ANTO, REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST.  EVEN IF MY SHIT DOES SMOKE :biggrin:!!!!!!
> 
> L8R ON PUTOS,
> 
> MR BOUNCE
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> F.Y.I
> MR OR MRS DALLAS TEJAS;
> THE CAR WAS "SMOKIN" AND "HOT",NOT ON FIRE.  LETS GET IT RIGHT!  IF YOU'RE GONNA BE ON HERE TELLIN STORIES, TELL THE TRUTH!  K!  PLEASE WHATEVER YOU DO, DON'T TAKE OFFENSE TO ANY OF THIS, IT'S ALL IN GOOD FUN AND HOPPIN .
> *


Tell Homie I said what's up I'm back from Iraq !!!


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Apr 21 2006, 06:43 PM~5286680
> *Tell Homie I said what's up I'm back from Iraq !!!
> *


I WILL DEFINITELY DO THAT! 
GLAD TO HEAR YOU MADE IT BACK SAFE, I'M MORE THAN SURE GRACE IS THE HAPPIEST WOMAN IN THIS WORLD RIGHT NOW . TELL HER VERO SAID, "HI!"


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 21 2006, 11:33 AM~5286610
> *AAAWWW DAMN  !  MY HUBBY DID WARN ME ABOUT THE HATERS WITH "NO REAL RIDES."  IT'S ALL GOOD, MORE POWER TO YOU,  HOPE YOU GET ONE SOON  ! HE JUST WANTS ME TO LET YOU KNOW, WHOEVER YOU ARE {QUOTE FROM MR BOUNCE AKA SHIT TALKER} , "I WILL KEEP REPRESENTIN EVEN FROM WHERE I SIT AND I HAVE ANOTHER RIDE COMING OUT SOON.  SO, KEEP HATIN PLAYA, CUZ I'M STILL TALKIN SHIT, HOPPIN AND LOVIN EVERY SECOND OF IT!"
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> MR OR MRS DALLAS TEJAS;
> THE CAR WAS "SMOKIN" AND "HOT",NOT ON FIRE.  LETS GET IT RIGHT!  IF YOU'RE GONNA BE ON HERE TELLIN STORIES, TELL THE TRUTH!  K!  PLEASE WHATEVER YOU DO, DON'T TAKE OFFENSE TO ANY OF THIS, IT'S ALL IN GOOD FUN AND HOPPIN .
> *


 "thats what was meant,and as a joke because I always tell Cease he be burnin stuff..everybody knows the car wasnt on fire!!!!Much props to it if anything..so I apologize for the misunderstanding..con todo respecto...Mr.DallasTejas..... :biggrin:


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Apr 21 2006, 07:35 PM~5287046
> *"thats what was meant,and as a joke because I always tell Cease he be burnin stuff..everybody knows the car wasnt on fire!!!!Much props to it if anything..so I apologize for the misunderstanding..con todo respecto...Mr.DallasTejas..... :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD I'M SURE. LIKE MY HUBBY WOULD SAY, "THIS JUST GOES OUT TO ONE SHIT TALKER FROM ANOTHER SHIT TALKER, NO DISRESPECT." THERE WAS NO OFFENSE TAKIN ON HIS SIDE, EVERYBODY KNOWS MR BOUNCE IS A SHIT TALKIN MAN. I JUST DID WHAT HE ASKED OF ME! SURELY, U KNOW HIM, OTHERWISE U WOULD NOT HAVE WRITTEN BACK OR EVEN COMMENTED!


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 21 2006, 01:33 PM~5286610
> *AAAWWW DAMN  !  MY HUBBY DID WARN ME ABOUT THE HATERS WITH "NO REAL RIDES."  IT'S ALL GOOD, MORE POWER TO YOU,  HOPE YOU GET ONE SOON  ! HE JUST WANTS ME TO LET YOU KNOW, WHOEVER YOU ARE {QUOTE FROM MR BOUNCE AKA SHIT TALKER} , "I WILL KEEP REPRESENTIN EVEN FROM WHERE I SIT AND I HAVE ANOTHER RIDE COMING OUT SOON.  SO, KEEP HATIN PLAYA, CUZ I'M STILL TALKIN SHIT, HOPPIN AND LOVIN EVERY SECOND OF IT!"
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> TO CEASAR, JORGE AND SAL:
> 
> TAKE CARE OF MY SHIT PUTOS. IF, YOU TAKE IT TO SAN ANTO, REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST.  EVEN IF MY SHIT DOES SMOKE :biggrin:!!!!!!
> 
> L8R ON PUTOS,
> 
> MR BOUNCE
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> F.Y.I
> MR OR MRS DALLAS TEJAS;
> THE CAR WAS "SMOKIN" AND "HOT",NOT ON FIRE.  LETS GET IT RIGHT!   IF YOU'RE GONNA BE ON HERE TELLIN STORIES, TELL THE TRUTH!  K!  PLEASE WHATEVER YOU DO, DON'T TAKE OFFENSE TO ANY OF THIS, IT'S ALL IN GOOD FUN AND HOPPIN .
> *


*WAS UP WITH MR BOUNCE *


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 20 2006, 12:20 AM~5276711
> *My pics from the ULA Easter picnic are now up...sorry so few, but it was hott! :biggrin:
> 
> Enjoy!
> l
> l
> l
> l
> l
> V
> *


nice pics as always.........


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

Mr. Bounce reppin his shit and backing it up, thats one real rider, doing it big as always bro, keep you head up and will see our here soon and dont sweat the haters just bouce that Lincohn and shake dem haters off!


----------



## SPOOKY

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Apr 22 2006, 12:54 AM~5290401
> *WAS UP WITH MR BOUNCE
> *




:dunno:


----------



## Homie Styln

Jesse aka Mr Bounce, still talk'n shit so you must be do'n ok homie.. Take care homie..
I got some pic's for you.. I'll send them off this week in a letter...


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 21 2006, 02:54 PM~5288135
> *IT'S ALL GOOD I'M SURE.  LIKE MY HUBBY WOULD SAY, "THIS JUST GOES OUT TO ONE SHIT TALKER FROM ANOTHER SHIT TALKER, NO DISRESPECT."  THERE WAS NO OFFENSE TAKIN ON HIS SIDE, EVERYBODY KNOWS MR BOUNCE IS A SHIT TALKIN MAN.  I JUST DID WHAT HE ASKED OF ME!  SURELY,  U KNOW HIM, OTHERWISE U WOULD NOT HAVE WRITTEN BACK OR EVEN COMMENTED!
> *


Nah,shit talkin aint me...Its all good though,cause i'm down for the lowrider movement 101%,even wit' the hooptie that I drive!!!!! :biggrinero tell him to take care of biz,& hope to see him back out soon!!!!!!!Peace..


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Apr 21 2006, 10:56 PM~5290767
> *Mr. Bounce reppin his shit and backing it up, thats one real rider, doing it big as always bro, keep you head up and will see our here soon and dont sweat the haters just bouce that Lincohn and shake dem haters off!
> *


*I'LLLLLL READY.............I'LL DRINK TO THAT....*


----------



## Incognito

*I want to thank everybody that made it out last night to celebrate my birthday, I had a really good time, I could not have asked for better friends to celebrate my birth day with..ULA was all in the house....thanks to my wife and chilo for trying to make it a surprise party.. We will continue to celebrate next week at FIESTA.....
I'LL READY...*


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Apr 22 2006, 07:33 PM~5293932
> *Nah,shit talkin aint me...Its all good though,cause i'm down for the lowrider movement 101%,even wit' the hooptie that I drive!!!!! :biggrinero tell him to take care of biz,& hope to see him back out soon!!!!!!!Peace..
> *


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Apr 23 2006, 03:36 PM~5298451
> *I want to thank everybody that made it out last night to celebrate my birthday, I had a really good time, I could not have asked for better friends to celebrate my birth day with..ULA was all in the house....thanks to my wife and chilo for trying to make it a surprise party.. We will continue to celebrate next week at FIESTA.....
> I'LL READY...
> *


MY BAD ,I COULD'NT MAKE IT OUT TO THE CLUB BRO, HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND IN SAN ANTONIO !


----------



## SHOELACES

what T.V. station was filming at the picnic?


----------



## Synbad979

there were 3 tv stations at the picnic.
WB33
ABC Channel 8
Univision 23


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Apr 24 2006, 03:53 PM~5305250
> *there were 3 tv stations at the picnic.
> WB33
> ABC Channel 8
> Univision 23
> *


DID ANY ONE SEE IT ON TV


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Apr 23 2006, 04:36 PM~5298451
> *I want to thank everybody that made it out last night to celebrate my birthday, I had a really good time, I could not have asked for better friends to celebrate my birth day with..ULA was all in the house....thanks to my wife and chilo for trying to make it a surprise party.. We will continue to celebrate next week at FIESTA.....
> I'LL READY...
> *


*FIESTA!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

:biggrin: *2 Every 1 goin 2 San Antonio be carefull drink a couple 4 me and come back home safe* :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86

*FOR EVERYONE GOING TO FIESTA, TRY AND GET IN CONTACT WITH OTHER CAR CLUBS TO MAYBE GO OUT TO A CLUB SATURDAY NIGHT. FOR SOME MEMBERS FROM PHAYLANX WILL OUT THERE. HAVE FUN AND BE SAFE OUT THERE. :biggrin: *


----------



## SPOOKY




----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by SPOOKY_@Apr 26 2006, 06:55 AM~5315801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf? :uh:


----------



## Incognito

*Is there another way to post pic's i can't browse and attach any pics anymore. I'm I the only one that can't do it or what........ *


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> *Is there another way to post pic's i can't browse and attach any pics anymore. I'm I the only one that can't do it or what........ *</span>
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>same problem here bro some 1 help :biggrin: *


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

If you want to post pictures here on layitlow follow these easy steps. 

1 Go to http://www.pichut.org

2 Hit the browse button under SELECT A FILE and select your favorite picture from your computer file like from My Documents file. Then hit your open file you can add 5 pictues at a time.

3 After you have all the pictures on there hit the upload button at the bottom.

4 A new page will come out with your picture html code. Highlight the code and copy it.

6 Go to your Layitlow.com favorite Forum Thread and hit your add reply button.

7 In the open box just paste the code and hit the Add Reply button.

8 Thats it you are done, no sign up, a free service.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.




----------



## MAJESTIX

:biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> <span style='color:blue'>Go to News & Announcements for explanation
> 
> Here is the link: click ----> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Incognito+Apr 23 2006, 03:36 PM~5298451-->
> 
> 
> 
> *I want to thank everybody that made it out last night to celebrate my birthday, I had a really good time, I could not have asked for better friends to celebrate my birth day with..ULA was all in the house....thanks to my wife and chilo for trying to make it a surprise party.. We will continue to celebrate next week at FIESTA.....
> I'LL READY...*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *George we had a good time at your Party!!!
> 
> Tha X was in tha House !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homie Styln_@Apr 24 2006, 09:22 PM~5306839
> *Mando, sorry we didn't make it out there. Everyone was hung over from Georges B-day party..... We'll be at your picnic for sure homie..
> *


*What ??? You can’t get a hang over from drinking water all night!!!* 

:biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

ANY ONE GOING TO JOES THIS SATURDAY


----------



## PIQUE86

any 1 ??


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 28 2006, 03:26 AM~5330579
> *ANY ONE GOING TO JOES THIS SATURDAY
> *


shawn u gonna roll out to joe's


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Apr 25 2006, 03:05 PM~5312210
> *:biggrin: 2 Every 1 goin 2 San Antonio be carefull drink a couple 4 me and come back home safe  :biggrin:
> *



ORALE ROY, I WILL DRINK A FEW 4 YOU HOMIE, IM OUTTA HERE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 28 2006, 01:26 AM~5330579
> *ANY ONE GOING TO JOES THIS SATURDAY
> *


GEORGE LOPEZ WILL BE HERE THIS SATURDAY I WILL ROLL OVER TO JOES AFTER THAT!


----------



## 214RIDERZ

YEA DOG IM GONNA ROLL HOMIE FOO SHOO MAN JSUT TO KCIK IT HOMIE TURTLE U GONNA ROLL TO JOES PROLLY ONLY BE A FEW OF US BUT FUCK IT IM DOWN TO KICK IT :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim

*SAN ANTO IS GOING TO BE POPPING!!*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 28 2006, 03:24 PM~5335183
> *YEA DOG IM GONNA ROLL HOMIE FOO SHOO MAN JSUT TO KCIK IT HOMIE TURTLE U GONNA ROLL TO JOES PROLLY ONLY BE A FEW OF US BUT FUCK IT IM DOWN TO KICK IT :biggrin:
> *


call me you got my number! 817-231-2596


----------



## 214RIDERZ

JOES WAS COO THIS ALST WEEKEND A FEW PEOPLE ENDED UP SHWOING UP N ALL TURTLE SORRY DIDNT CALL HOMIE ENDED UP ALL ALST MINUTE COME OUT THIS NEXT SATURDAY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Apr 28 2006, 04:38 PM~5335283
> *SAN ANTO IS GOING TO BE POPPING!!
> *



NO SHIT , IT WAS ON , GOT TO CHECK OUT THE MAVS PUT IT DOWN , THE WHOLE DAMN BAR WAS FULL OF DTOWN PEOPLE , SEEN A FEW CAR CLUBS FROM THE U.L.A. ALSO 
JOKERZ C.C.
ESTILO C.C.
INTOCABLES C.C.
OAK CLIFF C.C.
BAD BOYS 
DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C.
MAJESTIX C.C.
I KNOW THERE WAS A FEW MORE BUT CAN'T REMEMBER AT THIS TIME ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@May 1 2006, 04:31 AM~5347822
> *JOES WAS COO THIS ALST WEEKEND A FEW PEOPLE ENDED UP SHWOING UP N ALL TURTLE SORRY DIDNT CALL HOMIE ENDED UP ALL ALST MINUTE COME OUT THIS NEXT SATURDAY HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


shawn...fo sho this weekend,..bringin out da cutty...


----------



## Synbad979

Click here to see what Tomb Raider did in Fredricksburg Sunday!!Hopper of Death!!!


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 1 2006, 07:17 AM~5348227
> *NO SHIT , IT WAS ON , GOT TO CHECK OUT THE MAVS PUT IT DOWN , THE WHOLE DAMN BAR WAS FULL OF DTOWN PEOPLE , SEEN A FEW CAR CLUBS FROM THE U.L.A. ALSO
> JOKERZ C.C.
> ESTILO C.C.
> INTOCABLES C.C.
> OAK CLIFF C.C.
> BAD BOYS
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C.
> MAJESTIX C.C.
> I KNOW THERE WAS A FEW MORE BUT CAN'T REMEMBER AT THIS TIME !  :thumbsup:
> *


will be there next year :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 1 2006, 12:06 PM~5349496
> *will be there next year :biggrin:
> *


Every where I go I run into Jokerz..


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 1 2006, 03:39 PM~5351309
> *Every where I go I run into Jokerz..
> *


what about Big Joker?? :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

I've been look'n for the Big Joker.. :dunno:


----------



## Incognito




----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 1 2006, 03:39 PM~5351309
> *Every where I go I run into Jokerz..
> *


we were keeping an eye on you :scrutinize: j/p


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@May 1 2006, 04:46 PM~5351739
> *what about Big Joker?? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: que onda leonard


----------



## 214RIDERZ

IS THERE A U.L.A MEETING TONGIHT AT 8 N IF SO WERE AT :biggrin: SAME PLACE POOL HALL


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@May 3 2006, 11:07 AM~5362980
> *IS THERE A U.L.A MEETING TONGIHT AT 8 N IF SO WERE AT :biggrin: SAME PLACE POOL HALL
> *



same place same time loco.


----------



## Homie Styln

Meeting at the Pool hall tonite, we will continue to have the meetings at pool hall until further notice. I mentioned this last week so write it down... :0


----------



## ramon0517

sophia - we missed you last night. let us know how we can help you with the agenda for next time....


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ramon0517_@May 4 2006, 06:44 AM~5367829
> *sophia - we missed you last night.  let us know how we can help you with the agenda for next time....
> *


You are probably the only one that realized I wasn't there. I didn't have a chance to work on anything since it's close to the end of the school we have been busy. Sorry guys I'll be at the next one.


----------



## 214-CADDY

IN NEWSPAPER TODAY:

*The Dallas Morning News / Page 2G Thursday, May 4, 2006

Making the video* 
Dallas Mavericks playoff-song contest winner P.P.T is getting ready to shoot a video for a new single, according to group member *Pikahsso*. If you want to be in it, head over to Pike Park, 2807 Harry Hines Blvd., on Saturday at 11a.m. Oh, and wear all white. Don't ask why, because we don't know.

*GuideLive.com*


GO MAV'S :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@May 4 2006, 04:06 PM~5370160
> *IN NEWSPAPER TODAY:
> 
> The Dallas Morning News / Page 2G    Thursday,  May 4, 2006
> 
> Making the video
> Dallas Mavericks playoff-song contest winner P.P.T is getting ready to shoot a video for a new single, according to group member Pikahsso. If you want to be in it, head over to Pike Park, 2807 Harry Hines Blvd., on Saturday at 11a.m. Oh, and wear all white. Don't ask why, because we don't know.
> 
> GuideLive.com
> GO MAV'S :thumbsup:
> *


WEAR ALL WHITE??? IS IT ANOTHER PROTEST???
OH WELL...GOMAVS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 4 2006, 03:10 PM~5370556
> *WEAR ALL WHITE??? IS IT ANOTHER PROTEST???
> OH WELL...GOMAVS!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 4 2006, 03:10 PM~5370556
> *WEAR ALL WHITE??? IS IT ANOTHER PROTEST???
> OH WELL...GOMAVS!!! :thumbsup:
> *



dont be claiming my team your a (LAKER FAN) :thumbsdown: 


GO MAVS :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 4 2006, 04:34 PM~5370688
> *dont be claiming my team your a  (LAKER FAN) :thumbsdown:
> GO MAVS  :thumbsup:
> *


Lakers - I love the Lakers but can't stand Coby lil bitch Bryant.. Fu$k him. Hope they get knocked out in the first round.. Glory hound raping lil bitch.. The lil bitch got what he wanted a scoring title, lil selfish cry baby.. Lakers will never be shit again now that Shaq's gone. How ironic is it that Laker fans are now satisified they made the last playoff spot when we were used to only winning titles. Listening to him cry , oh they foul me to hard.. Tough suck it up, Shaq used to take all the hard fouls for him. So he should suck it up and stop crying about it, he claims to be a superstar, he should act like one raping crying lil prick... :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 4 2006, 05:36 PM~5371460
> *Lakers - I love the Lakers but can't stand Coby lil bitch Bryant.. Fu$k him. Hope they get knocked out in the first round.. Glory hound raping lil bitch.. The lil bitch got what he wanted a scoring title, lil selfish cry baby.. Lakers will never be shit again now that Shaq's gone. How ironic is it that Laker fans are now satisified they made the last playoff spot when we were used to only winning titles. Listening to him cry , oh they foul me to hard.. Tough suck it up, Shaq used to take all the hard fouls for him. So he should suck it up and stop crying about it, he claims to be a superstar, he should act like one raping crying lil prick... :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: CALM DOWN JOHN .


----------



## Incognito

test


----------



## SPOOKY

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 4 2006, 08:36 PM~5371460
> *Lakers - I love the Lakers but can't stand Coby lil bitch Bryant.. Fu$k him. Hope they get knocked out in the first round.. Glory hound raping lil bitch.. The lil bitch got what he wanted a scoring title, lil selfish cry baby.. Lakers will never be shit again now that Shaq's gone. How ironic is it that Laker fans are now satisified they made the last playoff spot when we were used to only winning titles. Listening to him cry , oh they foul me to hard.. Tough suck it up, Shaq used to take all the hard fouls for him. So he should suck it up and stop crying about it, he claims to be a superstar, he should act like one raping crying lil prick... :0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TechniquesOG

Happy Cinco de Mayo!!


----------



## PIQUE86

Happy 5 de Mayo every 1 .....


----------



## Ccandi




----------



## kustombuilder

Is there a United Lowriders Association in los angeles?


----------



## ULA

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 5 2006, 02:24 PM~5376331
> *Is there a United Lowriders Association in los angeles?
> *


LOS ANGELES: INLA


----------



## kustombuilder

Do you have there contact info?


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 6 2006, 10:58 AM~5380810
> *Do you have there contact info?
> *


There's a guy named Peter Cruz from Techniques that always post up on LIL or go to Techniques thread and pm him, I think he involved with the INLA..


----------



## TechniquesOG

Peter Cruz is the POC: LA INLA see our posting Techniques

Thanks John... :biggrin: 

Father & Son Found this on Google Iraq Techniques

click the link above


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 6 2006, 09:13 PM~5383049
> *There's a guy named Peter Cruz from Techniques that always post up on LIL or go to Techniques thread and pm him, I think he involved with the INLA..
> *



Hey Homie you seen Big Joker...LOL


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 6 2006, 09:13 PM~5383049
> *There's a guy named Peter Cruz from Techniques that always post up on LIL or go to Techniques thread and pm him, I think he involved with the INLA..
> *



*Hey Homie here I am in 1975...... Sorry I missed the car show today in Dallas May 7th hope everything went well for the DLR!!!*


----------



## dannysnty

hey lenoard puff puff pass :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

OK...All my pics are now up. I had a few people have downloading problems from the last show I uploaded pics for, so i made a few changes. It should help out those who have Dial-up or equal connection ... actually, even those with cable will be more pleased. If you see something wrong or have any problems please let me know, thanks and I hope you enjoy!

1 Luv!

 



l
l
l
l
l
l
V


----------



## ramon0517

nice pics - jesse - say hi to deb for me..... you always seem to out do yourself.... ps. congrats - you know what i mean - belinda

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Just to let everyone who didn't know. Jesse from Rollerz Only, his 2 children were injured in a senseless act of violence. This is one of the ULA's own so everyone keep these 2 children in your prayers.


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@May 7 2006, 09:57 AM~5384757
> *Hey Homie you seen Big Joker...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who are those 2 jokers??? :dunno:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VGP_@May 8 2006, 12:23 PM~5390963
> *OK...All my pics are now up.  I had a few people have downloading problems from the last show I uploaded pics for, so i made a few changes.  It should help out those who have Dial-up or equal connection ... actually, even those with cable will be more pleased.  If you see something wrong or have any problems please let me know, thanks and I hope you enjoy!
> 
> 1 Luv!
> 
> 
> l
> l
> l
> l
> l
> l
> V
> *



NICE PICS. HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 4 2006, 06:36 PM~5371460
> *Lakers - I love the Lakers but can't stand Coby lil bitch Bryant.. Fu$k him. Hope they get knocked out in the first round.. Glory hound raping lil bitch.. The lil bitch got what he wanted a scoring title, lil selfish cry baby.. Lakers will never be shit again now that Shaq's gone. How ironic is it that Laker fans are now satisified they made the last playoff spot when we were used to only winning titles. Listening to him cry , oh they foul me to hard.. Tough suck it up, Shaq used to take all the hard fouls for him. So he should suck it up and stop crying about it, he claims to be a superstar, he should act like one raping crying lil prick... :0
> *


DAMN!!


----------



## Synbad979

Here is the information on the Fund that has been established for Jesse and Daisy from Rollerz Only.

In case you didn't know she was shot in a drive by.

You can go to any Chase bank and give them money to put in the account, here is the account number:

2336054289

I talked to him today and he told me that she hasn't improved and later I saw on the news that her blood pressure dropped. 

So I haven't called him back cuz I know that if she has gotten worse they got a lot on their plate.

So if everybody can help out that would be great.

He really appreciated what Jon and Teresa did and wanted to thank EVERYBODY who was at the show and chipped in!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO JESSE AND HIS FAMILY .


----------



## Str8Game

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@May 8 2006, 06:00 PM~5392639
> *Here is the information on the Fund that has been established for Jesse and Daisy from Rollerz Only.
> 
> In case you didn't know she was shot in a drive by.
> 
> You can go to any Chase bank and give them money to put in the account, here is the account number:
> 
> 2336054289
> 
> I talked to him today and he told me that she hasn't improved and later I saw on the news that her blood pressure dropped.
> 
> So I haven't called him back cuz I know that if she has gotten worse they got a lot on their plate.
> 
> So if everybody can help out that would be great.
> 
> He really appreciated what Jon and Teresa did and wanted to thank EVERYBODY who was at the show and chipped in!!!
> *


On behalf of Jesse Prado, family and all of Rollerz Only, we would like to extend our deepest thank you to Jon/Teresa, car clubs (none cc members) and 97.9 The Beat (Synbad) for your generous gesture in this time for one of our members. Jesse is fully aware of all the love he is getting both here and in the community and wanted to say "thank you" for all the support and prayers. Again, thanks to all of you.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Say Tiny thanks for the cold ones bro.


----------



## Homie Styln

I spoke with Big Chris from RO. He wanted thank all those who donated to Jesse's family and to thank Jon & Teresa Chuck.. 
Jesse's little boy is doing good and is out of the hospital.. His little girl is still critical but seems to be improving a little. At this time it will take everyones prayers to help pull her all the way through.. So when you see this message take moment for for her..

I was going to post some other stuff but it just doesn't seem relevent at this time..


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@May 9 2006, 05:43 PM~5398888
> *Say Tiny thanks for the cold ones bro.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

MAN I HOPE JIMMY AND HIS FAMILY ARE OK , THEM TORNADOS BEEN HITTING NEAR HIS HOME IN ANNA TEXAS .


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

Just wanted to say thanks for the support and welcome to the D/FW area. I got a chance to meet some members of the ULA at the show and will try to meet more soon!


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 9 2006, 09:50 PM~5400307
> *MAN I HOPE JIMMY AND HIS FAMILY ARE OK , THEM TORNADOS BEEN HITTING NEAR HIS HOME IN ANNA TEXAS .
> *


one just hit last nite does any one know if their ok?


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@May 10 2006, 01:13 AM~5401080
> *Just wanted to say thanks for the support and welcome to the D/FW area.  I got a chance to meet some members of the ULA at the show and will try to meet more soon!
> *



WELCOME TO THE DFW HOMIE FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS. :thumbsup:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 10 2006, 08:58 AM~5402155
> *one just hit last nite does any one know if their ok?
> *


I spoke to Jimmy earlier today and everybody is ok, the tornado hit in Anna, about 20 miles from his home in Sherman...close call.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@May 10 2006, 03:41 PM~5404565
> *I spoke to Jimmy earlier today and everybody is ok, the tornado hit in Anna, about 20 miles from his home in Sherman...close call.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

Hey ULA lets get together this Saturday and go to a sports bar to watch the MAVS game .just an idea what do yall think :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@May 10 2006, 08:18 PM~5406140
> *Hey ULA lets get together this Saturday and go to a sports bar to watch the MAVS game .just an idea what do yall think  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



That sounds like a good idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@May 10 2006, 08:18 PM~5406140
> *Hey ULA lets get together this Saturday and go to a sports bar to watch the MAVS game .just an idea what do yall think  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA HOMIE, ARE YOU BUYING THE DRINKS ! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Comments from post on DFW thread regarding agenda...

I think even if I don't follow the agenda item for item it does give us all an idea on what's going on and has taken place. Agenda's are just place keepers to hold ideas. Since were not machines we tend at times to ad live or expand on subject's. So Sophia if you don't mind please continue with the agenda unless it has become to much trouble, in that case do not feel like you have to do this. If you decide not to make the agenda can you please continue to keep notes of our meetings? Please let me know.

If anyone has any issues with the way I run the meetings thier more then welcome to take over I will step down. I'm leaving in about 4 weeks anyway so I'll be gone until 2nd week of Aug so at this point someone needs to step up and take over. Upon my return in Aug there may be a new and improved spokes person.. So if someone would like to take over please feel free to, just bring it up at the next meeting.

To that end the next meeting will be at the Pool Hall. I've heard the HyWay Cafe opened up but we should have a vote to see if we want to continue to have meetings at the Pool Hall or go back to the HyWay Cafe. 
Irma's Dad has been working on opening up the back area by tearing down that wood fence to expand the parking. So I believe we owe him at least a vote on this at the next meeting. So until further notice we will meet at the Pool Hall...


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@May 10 2006, 08:18 PM~5406140
> *Hey ULA lets get together this Saturday and go to a sports bar to watch the MAVS game .just an idea what do yall think  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: what place do yall have in mind


----------



## dannysnty

anyone going to the hooters show this sunday in irving :dunno:


----------



## STATION X

ANYBODY SEE MANDO'S RIDE IN THAT YAO MING COMMERCIAL LAST NIGHT?
IT'S A TRIP... uffin:


----------



## STATION X

*HERE'S THE ULA THREAD*
YOU CAN TALK ABOUT MEETINGS, AGENDA'S ,ETC.
ENJOY :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 11 2006, 07:03 AM~5408287
> *Comments from post on DFW thread regarding agenda...
> 
> I think even if I don't follow the agenda item for item it does give us all an idea on what's going on and has taken place. Agenda's are just place keepers to hold ideas. Since were not machines we tend at times to ad live or expand on subject's. So Sophia if you don't mind please continue with the agenda unless it has become to much trouble, in that case do not feel like you have to do this. If you decide not to make the agenda can you please continue to keep notes of our meetings? Please let me know.
> 
> If anyone has any issues with the way I run the meetings thier more then welcome to take over I will step down. I'm leaving in about 4 weeks anyway so I'll be gone until 2nd week of Aug so at this point someone needs to step up and take over. Upon my return in Aug there may be a new and improved spokes person.. So if someone would like to take over please feel free to, just bring it up at the next meeting.
> 
> To that end the next meeting will be at the Pool Hall. I've heard the HyWay Cafe opened up but we should have a vote to see if we want to continue to have meetings at the Pool Hall or go back to the HyWay Cafe.
> Irma's Dad has been working on opening up the back area by tearing down that wood fence to expand the parking. So I believe we owe him at least a vote on this at the next meeting. So until further notice we will meet at the Pool Hall...
> *


Dam Homie... settle down ( :machinegun: ) like you tell me !!! 
where you going?

Me


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@May 11 2006, 11:12 AM~5409013
> *what sports bar can hold us?
> *


humperdinks , hooters, shit anywhere I know JOKERZ C C will get 2 gether and watch the game I think it would be tight if we all got together go to west end and watch the game o and get rowdy loud and proud


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

yahoo!!!!! Dallas Mevericks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE




----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@May 11 2006, 09:44 PM~5413126
> *
> *


Site is back up niga..... :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@May 11 2006, 09:03 PM~5413291
> *Site is back up niga..... :biggrin:
> *












check out some updated pics of my ride


----------



## POORHISPANIC

You balling outa control :0


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 11 2006, 08:12 AM~5408658
> *ANYBODY SEE MANDO'S RIDE IN THAT YAO MING COMMERCIAL LAST NIGHT?
> IT'S A TRIP... uffin:
> *



*Found the link to view the TV Commercial, go to this link and click on the image but your computer needs Flashplayer. Looks like this is just the first commercial comming out.

click link --->* http://garmin.yao.ming.com/tv_commercial










YaoTV, Spot Number One
*May 8, 2006 2:15:00 PM | in Automotive , Garmin News *
Garmin is debuting a new series of TV commercials... a couple of them featuring NBA superstar Yao Ming. The spots will run on more than a dozen cable channels beginning today and running into the summer travel season. See the first one here, and stay tuned to the blog to view the others!


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 14 2006, 07:24 AM~5426021
> *Found the link to view the TV Commercial, go to this link and click on the image but your computer needs Flashplayer. Looks like this is just the first commercial comming out.
> 
> click link --->  http://garmin.yao.ming.com/tv_commercial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding Homie!!!!
> :thumbsup: *


----------



## Synbad979

I spoke with Rollerz and Jesse's daughter is improving.
She is off the machines and in her own room.
She is still in critical condition and still needs a feeding tube.
So keep her in your prayers!


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@May 7 2006, 11:10 AM~5384803
> *Hey Homie here I am in 1975...... Sorry I missed the car show today in Dallas May 7th hope everything went well for the DLR!!!
> 
> 
> *


Love the historical pics homie! _OG!_ Oh and by the way, I was 1 when that pic was taken. :biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@May 12 2006, 01:51 AM~5414229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out some updated pics of my ride
> *


looks good homie!


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@May 12 2006, 12:51 AM~5414229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out some updated pics of my ride
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

DOES ANYBODY HAVE A WAY TO CONTACT CEASAR , WE NEED TO LET HIM KNOW THAT THE MAVS ARE PLAYING WEDNESDAY THE DAY OF OUR MEETING , SEE IF HIS PEOPLE CAN GET A TV READY FOR THE GAME .


----------



## ramon0517

the number to shop is (972) 785-1600


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 15 2006, 10:18 PM~5435833
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE A WAY TO CONTACT CEASAR , WE NEED TO LET HIM KNOW THAT THE MAVS ARE PLAYING WEDNESDAY THE DAY OF OUR MEETING , SEE IF HIS PEOPLE CAN GET A TV READY FOR THE GAME .
> *


*x100 *


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 16 2006, 07:30 AM~5436973
> *x100
> *



:0 TTT for your X100 and the 100 pages :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A




----------



## Girly_Lowrider

If anyone needs anything to be put on the agenda let me know by tomorrow morning. I will be working on it in the afternoon tomorrow.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE




----------



## EX214GIRL

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@May 12 2006, 02:51 AM~5414229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out some updated pics of my ride
> *


I love the color :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@May 15 2006, 12:21 PM~5432940
> *Love the historical pics homie! OG! Oh and by the way, I was 1 when that pic was taken.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie...... Dam I'm old now :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

DallasMavssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Incognito

*Is anybody going to the LRM show San Antonio???? we got declined so we won't be there I might go just to check it out....who is all going...*


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@May 16 2006, 04:20 PM~5440273
> *Is anybody going to the LRM show San Antonio???? we got declined so we won't be there I might go just to check it out....who is all going...
> *


we wont be able to go this time,drink one for me homie :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

Talked to ceaser last night he wanted me to post that the mavs game will be on at the ula meeting tonight on the big screen


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@May 17 2006, 09:13 AM~5444375
> *Talked to ceaser last night he wanted me to post that the mavs game will be on at the ula meeting tonight on the big screen
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY'S 66

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@May 17 2006, 11:13 AM~5444375
> *Talked to ceaser last night he wanted me to post that the mavs game will be on at the ula meeting tonight on the big screen
> *


Tonight: Game 5, 8:30 p.m. on TNT
*Dirk Nowitzki and the Mavs will look to close out the series with the Spurs tonight in San Antonio. 
Catch all the excitement at 8:30 p.m. CT on TNT*

uffin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX 66_@May 17 2006, 12:56 PM~5445275
> *SPURS NO VALEN VERGA! I was in harligen Sabado, there was just 4 of us mavs fans at the Buffalo Wild Wings and 75 spurs fans, I didnt think we were going to make it out of there, lol....they had alot of tears in their beers dough!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@May 17 2006, 12:04 PM~5445339
> *SPURS NO VALEN VERGA! I was in harligen Sabado, there was just 4 of us mavs fans at the Buffalo Wild Wings and 75  spurs fans, I didnt think we were going to make it out of there, lol....they had alot of tears in their beers dough!!! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP

Sup to the ULA!!! Good meeting tonight, sorry the Mavs didnt win tonight, but I think they were robbed!

I also would like to say Happy Birthday to Ramon...may you have many more bro!  

Here is a pic that I took tonight...


----------



## VGP

What? Who?? Where??? Hmmm, let me see if I can zoom in.... :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

:biggrin: What do we have here


----------



## VGP

:0 OH NO :biggrin: 

I thought I would give you a little teaser of whats to come :biggrin: 

Stay tuned for more, but now I must rest :uh:


----------



## ramon0517

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone that was there last night at the ULA meeting. I hope everyone had a good time - i know i did.... I also wanted to say thanks to Irma, Cesar & Billares Uno.... it was a great birthday - i couldn't ask for anything else. Everything was going good up until the Mav's lost - but its ok - we will get them back here at home.... GO MAV's

A very. very, very special thanks to Jesse from Majestics Car Club - thanks bro for taking all those pic's last night. your the man :worship: :biggrin: 

Once again - thank you - Ramon Guillen - Estilo Car Club - Dallas Tx


----------



## dallastejas

I'm in love wit the stripper!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## VENOM65

wanna wish ramon a happy birthday. :thumbsup:


----------



## ramon0517

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 18 2006, 10:47 AM~5450887
> *wanna wish ramon a happy birthday.  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## ramon0517

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,May 18 2006, 10:33 AM~5450795
> *I'm in love wit the stripper!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



:thumbsup: - yeah she was hot


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by ramon0517_@May 18 2006, 09:55 AM~5450526
> *Just wanted to say thanks to everyone that was there last night at the ULA meeting.  I hope everyone had a good time - i know i did....  I also wanted to say thanks to Irma, Cesar & Billares Uno....  it was a great birthday - i couldn't ask for anything else.  Everything was going good up until the Mav's lost - but its ok - we will get them back here at home....  GO MAV's
> 
> A very. very, very special thanks to Jesse from Majestics Car Club - thanks bro for taking all those pic's last night.  your the man    :worship:      :biggrin:
> 
> Once again - thank you - Ramon Guillen - Estilo Car Club - Dallas Tx
> *


I got to stop missing these meetings!


----------



## ramon0517

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@May 18 2006, 11:47 AM~5451302
> *I got to stop missing these meetings!
> *



yes you do bro! you need to come to them - you never know when something will nice will drop by :biggrin:


----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C.

Happy B-Day Ramon

nice stripper grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr my bad i was getting flash backs lol
:uh:


----------



## hataproof

WAS UP EVERYBODY HATA PROOF IS 4 SALE IF ANYBODY INTRESTED


----------



## ramon0517

> _Originally posted by D-Town Bombs C.C._@May 18 2006, 12:25 PM~5451574
> *Happy B-Day Ramon
> 
> nice stripper grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr my bad i was getting flash backs lol
> :uh:
> *



thanks bro! i hope you had a good time..... now that was a great meating..


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by ramon0517_@May 18 2006, 09:55 AM~5450526
> *A very. very, very special thanks to Jesse from Majestics Car Club - thanks bro for taking all those pic's last night.  your the man     :worship:       :biggrin:*


It was my pleasure :biggrin: no J/k kidding...it was more work then pleasure, but it was no problem!

Ramon, since it looks like you been on all day and not working, I will give you another teaser :biggrin: Here is what page 1 will look like  dont try to click on the picture links :nono:  

Ramon's teaser page


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@May 18 2006, 10:47 AM~5451302
> *I got to stop missing these meetings!
> *


X2.....


----------



## dannysnty

happy b-day ramon,vgp nice pics homie :thumbsup:


----------



## PINKY85

HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD BIRTHDAY RAMON. (BETTER LOVE YOUR GIRL HUH?) HEY BELINDA!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

FELIZ CUMPLEANOS RAMON ! :thumbsup:


----------



## elJefe'67

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@May 17 2006, 02:04 PM~5445339
> *SPURS NO VALEN VERGA! I was in harligen Sabado, there was just 4 of us mavs fans at the Buffalo Wild Wings and 75  spurs fans, I didnt think we were going to make it out of there, lol....they had alot of tears in their beers dough!!! :biggrin:
> *


HARLINGEN?? eres valluco bro??


----------



## elJefe'67

but yeah fuck those pinche fucking spurs...


----------



## elJefe'67

oh yeah i just heard ..JASON TERRY got suspended for game 6, he punched MICHEAL FINLEY in the nuts.


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@May 18 2006, 06:45 PM~5454142
> *oh yeah i just heard ..JASON TERRY got suspended for game 6, he punched MICHEAL FINLEY in the nuts.
> *


*what* :banghead:


----------



## elJefe'67

yeah, it was on espn


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 18 2006, 03:35 PM~5452761
> *vgp nice pics homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thank You sir!  

Ok, the first page is officially out! Pages 2 and 3 are now in the works. With San Anton this weekend I will do my best to get them done asap and also get out a sneak peak from the LRM car show. :biggrin: 

So now go check out Ramon and his wondering eyes :around: :biggrin: 

Member to click on the picture to view an enlarge image and also to scroll back and forward if you like. If you have any problems, please let me know, thanks

Brought to you by Belinda productions  

l
l
l
l
l
l
V


----------



## ramon0517

> _Originally posted by VGP_@May 18 2006, 09:37 PM~5454756
> *Thank You sir!
> 
> Ok, the first page is officially out!  Pages 2 and 3 are now in the works.  With San Anton this weekend I will do my best to get them done asap and also get out a sneak peak from the LRM car show.  :biggrin:
> 
> So now go check out Ramon and his wondering eyes :around:  :biggrin:
> 
> Member to click on the picture to view an enlarge image and also to scroll back and forward if you like.  If you have any problems, please let me know, thanks
> 
> Brought to you by Belinda productions
> 
> l
> l
> l
> l
> l
> l
> V
> *



thanks jesse - the pics are great!! cant wait to see the rest... becareful in san antonio and hopefully you guys will make it back safely... once again you out did yourself -- you are the man!!!!! when i grow up i want to be just like you.... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@May 18 2006, 06:45 PM~5454142
> *oh yeah i just heard ..JASON TERRY got suspended for game 6, he punched MICHEAL FINLEY in the nuts.
> *


FUCK THEM SPURS, HARRIS JUST GOTS TO STEP HIS GAME UP !


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 18 2006, 09:26 PM~5455066
> *FUCK THEM SPURS, HARRIS JUST GOTS TO STEP HIS GAME UP !
> *


 :thumbsup: will see what happens tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Pympsta2g2

Any hopping this sunday? :biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@May 19 2006, 07:09 AM~5456652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@May 18 2006, 07:42 PM~5454130
> *HARLINGEN?? eres valluco bro??
> *


Going to the valley, valluco, por jale! Na homie my camaradas familia is from Harligen I just go down and kick it with them aveces! Damn they got some nice ass honeys down there....


----------



## TOP DOG '64

*D-Town Bombers!* :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

The Hwy Cafe Bar & Grill has re-opened under a new name and is under new management, It has also been re-modeled.


----------



## TechniquesOG

* Good luck to all in SA LRM, and everything that going on back home in TX... I hoping to be home soon and away from the Marines... I've missed allot in the 13 mos... Great Job ULA and to all the newly up coming clubs in the last year...*


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 19 2006, 09:56 AM~5456833
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 damn thats far :nono:


----------



## elJefe'67

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 18 2006, 11:26 PM~5455066
> *FUCK THEM SPURS, HARRIS JUST GOTS TO STEP HIS GAME UP !
> *


i hear ya bro. we'll see tonight. we better pull it off tonight, cuz if we dont, its gonna be tough to win it in SAN ANTO if it goes to 7


----------



## elJefe'67

but its aight, i got confidence in my boys


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@May 19 2006, 04:17 PM~5459681
> *but its aight, i got  confidence in my boys
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elJefe'67

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@May 19 2006, 02:05 PM~5458170
> *Going to the valley, valluco, por jale!  Na homie my camaradas familia is from Harligen I just go down and kick it with them aveces! Damn they got some nice ass honeys down there....
> *


hell yeah bro, i try to go atleast once a year, cross into mexico and party my ass off..


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@May 19 2006, 04:16 PM~5459678
> *i hear ya bro. we'll see tonight. we better pull it off tonight, cuz if we dont, its gonna be tough to win it in SAN ANTO if it goes to 7
> *



MAN THIS IS FUCKED UP, ITS GOING TO BE HARD TO WIN IN SAN ANTO !


----------



## Homie Styln

What the hell happened to the Mav's. Well a game 7 is where champions live, so if the Mav's ever want to be considered serious contender for one they need to win game 7... Other wise always a brides maid never a bride for them.. :0 

I myself hope they can pull it off, I think they can. They have the players and the coach. It all comes down to desire, who wants it most, plus in game 7 Tim Duncan will get all the calls his way. The Lakers always had the same problem, you have to beat San Antonio and the ref's in order to win..... :angry: 

GO MAV's.......... :cheesy:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 20 2006, 12:57 PM~5463884
> *What the hell happened to the Mav's. Well a game 7 is where champions live, so if the Mav's ever want to be considered serious contender for one they need to win game 7... Other wise always a brides maid never a bride for them.. :0
> 
> I myself hope they can pull it off, I think they can. They have the players and the coach. It all comes down to desire, who wants it most, plus in game 7 Tim Duncan will get all the calls his way. The Lakers always had the same problem, you have to beat San Antonio and the ref's in order to win..... :angry:
> 
> GO MAV's.......... :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*MAVS WILL WIN GAME 7 AND THEY WILL WHEN BY DOUBLE DIDGET MFFL* :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@May 20 2006, 02:13 PM~5464171
> *MAVS WILL WIN GAME 7 AND THEY WILL WHEN BY DOUBLE DIDGET MFFL :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ROY, WTF YOU TALKIN ABOUT HOMIE, :biggrin: J/P BRO, HELL YEAH I HOPE THEY DO WIN BY DOUBLE FIGURES ! :thumbsup:


----------



## elJefe'67

i have to say, i didnt think those fuckers had it in them to come back from 3-1, but now that its here we need to really beat that ass down. 
like the way they did in game 2 :buttkick:


----------



## Incognito

I'm going to say it like Jimmy Johnson said it back when they beat the 49's in the NFC chapionship game. WE WILL WIN THE BALL GAME. hell yea this is our year, the sorry ass spurs are earning their money right about now......my ***** terry is going to help out this time......MDFKRS HOW ABOUT THEM MAVERICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@May 20 2006, 09:39 PM~5465949
> *I'm going to say it like Jimmy Johnson said it back when they beat the 49's in the NFC chapionship game. WE WILL WIN THE BALL GAME. hell yea this is our year, the sorry ass spurs are earning their money right about now......my ***** terry is going to help out this time......MDFKRS HOW ABOUT THEM MAVERICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@May 20 2006, 09:39 PM~5465949
> *I'm going to say it like Jimmy Johnson said it back when they beat the 49's in the NFC chapionship game. WE WILL WIN THE BALL GAME. hell yea this is our year, the sorry ass spurs are earning their money right about now......my ***** terry is going to help out this time......MDFKRS HOW ABOUT THEM MAVERICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 20 2006, 05:42 PM~5465036
> *ROY, WTF YOU TALKIN ABOUT HOMIE,  :biggrin:  J/P BRO, HELL YEAH I HOPE THEY DO WIN BY DOUBLE FIGURES !  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Synbad979

Where are we gonna watch the game?
Hooter's or Ok Sports bar???

The Official Maverick watch party will be at Dave & Buster's off Walnut Hill and 75, they are supposed to be giving out maverick stuff and some ex mavericks and other celebrities are supposed to be there...........

For everybody in North Dallas, Garland, Carollton, Farmer's Branch and Addison and Plano .....


----------



## Synbad979

IF MAVS WIN GAME 7 TONIGHT, WESTERN CONFERENCE FINALS TICKETS

WILL GO ON SALE TUES., MAY 23

DALLAS – If the Mavs defeat the Spurs in Game 7 of the Western Conference Semifinals tonight, single-game tickets for Game 1 (Wed., May 24 at 7:30 p.m. CT) and Game 2 (Fri., May 26 at 7:30 p.m. CT) of the 2006 Western Conference Finals will go on sale starting at 10 a.m. Tuesday, May 23rd. 

Tickets will be available online at mavs.com, via phone at 214.747.MAVS, and at the American Airlines Center® North Box Office. The Mavs will play the winner of the Clippers/Suns series, which concludes later tonight.

Tickets priced $16 and up will be available, and there will a 4 ticket limit per customer (customers may buy 2 tickets for each game or 4 tickets for one game). There will be approximately 2,500 tickets available for purchase for each game. 

A lottery system will be in place for those fans that choose to purchase their tickets at American Airlines Center. Beginning at 7 a.m., a lottery number will be given to each fan that arrives early. At approximately 9 a.m. or when all the lottery numbers have been given out (whichever comes first), there will be a drawing to determine the first person in line. 

Please note that game tickets are available through all channels simultaneously, and as a reminder lottery numbers (at American Airlines Center) do not guarantee anyone the right to purchase game tickets. Tickets will be sold upon availability. American Airlines Center® policy prohibits camping out on the premises.

Complimentary parking will be available in Lot G on the east side of American Airlines Center.


----------



## Homie Styln

The Mav's will win, then that's what I said about USC & UCLA, this might not be a good thing.. :0


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

D A L L A S M A V S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dannysnty

*how about them mavs* :biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 23 2006, 09:07 AM~5479593
> *how about them mavs :biggrin:
> *


Time to bitch slap the Suns!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@May 23 2006, 12:30 PM~5481026
> *Time to bitch slap the Suns!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>MAVS will win in 6 then bring on those sorry ass miami heat ******</span>*


----------



## VENOM65

THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT GO MAVS


----------



## TOP DOG '64

*Here's a few reminders for Sunday:

Move-In: 9:00am - 12:00noon (ramps for curve will be provided)

Hop Contest: 3:00pm

No Glass Containers Please!!!

Security: Dallas Police Department

Please keep your picnic area clean

Picnic ends at 5:00pm

If you have questions please post....

Magazine Coverage by:









======================================================================







*


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 24 2006, 07:32 AM~5486050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few reminders for Sunday:
> 
> Move-In: 9:00am - 12:00noon (ramps for curve will be provided)
> 
> Hop Contest: 3:00pm
> 
> No Glass Containers Please!!!
> 
> Security:  Dallas Police Department
> 
> Please keep your picnic area clean
> 
> Picnic ends at 5:00pm
> 
> If you have questions please post....
> 
> Magazine Coverage by:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*


cool :thumbsup:*


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@May 23 2006, 02:46 PM~5481869
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>MAVS will win in 6 then bring on those sorry ass miami heat ******</span>
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8Game

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 24 2006, 08:32 AM~5486050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few reminders for Sunday:
> 
> Move-In: 9:00am - 12:00noon (ramps for curve will be provided)
> 
> Hop Contest: 3:00pm
> 
> No Glass Containers Please!!!
> 
> Security:  Dallas Police Department
> 
> Please keep your picnic area clean
> 
> Picnic ends at 5:00pm
> 
> If you have questions please post....
> 
> Magazine Coverage by:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*



*


----------



## TechniquesOG

What's Up Homies !!!!!



my LA Homies


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 24 2006, 07:32 AM~5486050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few reminders for Sunday:
> 
> Move-In: 9:00am - 12:00noon (ramps for curve will be provided)
> 
> Hop Contest: 3:00pm
> 
> No Glass Containers Please!!!
> 
> Security:  Dallas Police Department
> 
> Please keep your picnic area clean
> 
> Picnic ends at 5:00pm
> 
> If you have questions please post....
> 
> Magazine Coverage by:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======================================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

sorry I' missing another great picnic this holiday I hope to come home soon drink one for me homies.*


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@May 23 2006, 02:46 PM~5481869
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>MAVS will win in 6 then bring on those sorry ass miami heat ******</span>
> *


I wouldnt say Miami..... :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,May 26 2006, 07:22 AM~5499812
> *I wouldnt say Miami..... :biggrin:
> *


*man i dont care who they play,at long as they beat the sun's :biggrin: *


----------



## Homie Styln

For all those going to the Majestix picnic on Sun, come to the Dallas Lowriders car wash on Sat in the OC to get your ride cleaned up for the picnic. Location corner of Dawes and Westmoreland at the Auto Zone.. 8am - 2pm


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 26 2006, 10:23 AM~5500584
> *man i dont care who they play,at long as they beat the sun's :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

yall ready for this sunday :biggrin:


----------



## PIQUE86

:biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

:wave:


----------



## Synbad979

Majestix picnic Hop Video

Justs click on it.....


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Everyone check out Lowrider Mag. month of July they got 2 pages on the ULA Hoptoberfest.Allready!!! ULA


----------



## Homie Styln

DALLAS LOWRIDERS Give a BIG SHOUT OUT To the MAJESTIX for throwing an off the hook picnic once again. Looking forward to next years.. I may even have a car to take to it.. And there was good weather this year.. 
Thx again from DALLAS LOWRIDERS







The little dogs going at it..


----------



## Homie Styln

The 3 Amiga’s


Tony A.. Don’t know sure where he was going?


----------



## Homie Styln

Did anyone know about this KNON thing going on today at Joe's in the afternoon? They were saying the ULA would be there. This was never discussed at any ULA meeting. I spoke with KNON and they said they would discontinue stating the ULA would be there and that they would only mention the cars clubs that would be there? 
The ULA does not want put it's name on something that is not brought up in a meeting. If something were to go wrong at an event it could then be put back onto the ULA. :0


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 29 2006, 09:38 PM~5516557
> *Did anyone know about this KNON thing going on today at Joe's in the afternoon? They were saying the ULA would be there. This was never discussed at any ULA meeting. I spoke with KNON and they said they would discontinue stating the ULA would be there and that they would only mention the cars clubs that would be there?
> The ULA does not want put it's name on something that is not brought up in a meeting. If something were to go wrong at an event it could then be put back onto the ULA. :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@May 29 2006, 06:27 PM~5516097
> *Everyone check out Lowrider Mag. month of July they got 2 pages on the ULA Hoptoberfest.Allready!!!  ULA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PIQUE86

da picnic was bad ass... major props 2 all car clubs that were out there,,,


----------



## dannysnty

what's every one doing this sat,were going to hit up joe's.any thing else going on


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@May 23 2006, 03:46 PM~5481869
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>MAVS will win in 6 then bring on those sorry ass miami heat ******</span>
> *


fo'sho fo'sho


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 30 2006, 10:42 AM~5519965
> *what's every one doing this sat,were going to hit up joe's.any thing else going on
> *


Joes?????  :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 30 2006, 10:42 AM~5519965
> *what's every one doing this sat,were going to hit up joe's.any thing else going on
> *


AVER QUE ONDA BRO, SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

yea Joes is a good idea.I dont think there is anything else is going on.


----------



## Str8Game




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

if any of you guys are intrested heres whats going down in austin this saturday


----------



## BIRDYLUV

TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR INDIVIDUALS CC DALLAS CH. WE LOST A REAL "RYDER FOR LIFE" OUR HOMIE JONO. HE PASSED AWAY TODAY FROM HEART FAILURE. HE WAS A TRUE HOMIE AND ALL THE WAY DOWN FOR THE "I" .
THIS CAT WAS ALWAYS RIDIN FOR THE"I" AND ALWAYS REPPED HARD. HE HAD HIS TICKET TO L.A. (30TH ANNIVERSARY)AND WAS EXCITED ABOUT HIS FIRST TIME FLYING AND TO WITNESS HISTORY IN THE MAKING WITH THE DUDES WE ONLY SEE ON TRUUCHA VIDEOS. WHEN THIS DUDE SAID "I FO LIFE " HE MEANT IT CAUSE HE REPPED TIL THE END . HE WILL BE GREATLY MISSED BY EVERYONE WHO KNEW HIM. RIDIN WITH THE ANGELS............................

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~REST IN PARADISE HOMEBOY~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@May 31 2006, 09:47 PM~5529743
> *TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR INDIVIDUALS CC DALLAS CH. WE LOST A REAL "RYDER FOR LIFE" OUR HOMIE JONO. HE PASSED AWAY TODAY FROM HEART FAILURE. HE WAS A TRUE HOMIE AND ALL THE WAY DOWN FOR THE "I" .
> THIS CAT WAS ALWAYS RIDIN FOR THE"I" AND ALWAYS REPPED HARD. HE HAD HIS TICKET TO L.A. (30TH ANNIVERSARY)AND WAS EXCITED ABOUT HIS FIRST TIME FLYING AND TO WITNESS HISTORY IN THE MAKING WITH THE DUDES WE ONLY SEE ON TRUUCHA VIDEOS. WHEN THIS DUDE SAID "I FO LIFE " HE MEANT IT CAUSE HE REPPED TIL THE END . HE WILL BE GREATLY MISSED BY EVERYONE WHO KNEW HIM. RIDIN WITH THE ANGELS............................
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~REST IN PARADISE HOMEBOY~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Our sincere condolences homie, he is a better place though....~Majestix~


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@May 31 2006, 08:47 PM~5529743
> *TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR INDIVIDUALS CC DALLAS CH. WE LOST A REAL "RYDER FOR LIFE" OUR HOMIE JONO. HE PASSED AWAY TODAY FROM HEART FAILURE. HE WAS A TRUE HOMIE AND ALL THE WAY DOWN FOR THE "I" .
> THIS CAT WAS ALWAYS RIDIN FOR THE"I" AND ALWAYS REPPED HARD. HE HAD HIS TICKET TO L.A. (30TH ANNIVERSARY)AND WAS EXCITED ABOUT HIS FIRST TIME FLYING AND TO WITNESS HISTORY IN THE MAKING WITH THE DUDES WE ONLY SEE ON TRUUCHA VIDEOS. WHEN THIS DUDE SAID "I FO LIFE " HE MEANT IT CAUSE HE REPPED TIL THE END . HE WILL BE GREATLY MISSED BY EVERYONE WHO KNEW HIM. RIDIN WITH THE ANGELS............................
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~REST IN PARADISE HOMEBOY~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry to hear that! But he is in a better place.
He will still be at the Anniversary repping the "I"!
Man that pic was at our picnic that shows one day your here and then your gone
I will pray for his family!!


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@May 31 2006, 10:47 PM~5529743
> *TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR INDIVIDUALS CC DALLAS CH. WE LOST A REAL "RYDER FOR LIFE" OUR HOMIE JONO. HE PASSED AWAY TODAY FROM HEART FAILURE. HE WAS A TRUE HOMIE AND ALL THE WAY DOWN FOR THE "I" .
> THIS CAT WAS ALWAYS RIDIN FOR THE"I" AND ALWAYS REPPED HARD. HE HAD HIS TICKET TO L.A. (30TH ANNIVERSARY)AND WAS EXCITED ABOUT HIS FIRST TIME FLYING AND TO WITNESS HISTORY IN THE MAKING WITH THE DUDES WE ONLY SEE ON TRUUCHA VIDEOS. WHEN THIS DUDE SAID "I FO LIFE " HE MEANT IT CAUSE HE REPPED TIL THE END . HE WILL BE GREATLY MISSED BY EVERYONE WHO KNEW HIM. RIDIN WITH THE ANGELS............................
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~REST IN PARADISE HOMEBOY~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



My Condolences to his family and Individuals!!!


----------



## VENOM65

My Condolences to his family, and RIP BROTHER..... DALLAS LOWRIDERS.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

OUR CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO HIS FRIENDS AND FAMILY FROM PRESIDENTEZ C.C. !


----------



## Forgiven 63

Sorry to hear about Homeboy.
CONDOLENCES TO HIS FAMILY


----------



## gamezg

My Condolences to his family


----------



## Incognito

Our sincere condolences, any time we loose someone that was involved in lowriding it's a loss for us all..... our prayers are with him and his family..
INTOKABLEZ DE DALLAS.


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@May 31 2006, 08:47 PM~5529743
> *TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR INDIVIDUALS CC DALLAS CH. WE LOST A REAL "RYDER FOR LIFE" OUR HOMIE JONO. HE PASSED AWAY TODAY FROM HEART FAILURE. HE WAS A TRUE HOMIE AND ALL THE WAY DOWN FOR THE "I" .
> THIS CAT WAS ALWAYS RIDIN FOR THE"I" AND ALWAYS REPPED HARD. HE HAD HIS TICKET TO L.A. (30TH ANNIVERSARY)AND WAS EXCITED ABOUT HIS FIRST TIME FLYING AND TO WITNESS HISTORY IN THE MAKING WITH THE DUDES WE ONLY SEE ON TRUUCHA VIDEOS. WHEN THIS DUDE SAID "I FO LIFE " HE MEANT IT CAUSE HE REPPED TIL THE END . HE WILL BE GREATLY MISSED BY EVERYONE WHO KNEW HIM. RIDIN WITH THE ANGELS............................
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~REST IN PARADISE HOMEBOY~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so to hear that homie our prayers go out to him and all his familiy from the jokerz familiy :angel: :angel:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@May 31 2006, 11:37 PM~5530075
> *Man that pic was at our picnic that shows one day your here and then your gone*


That was what I was just thinking...he was cool people, we talked and he seemed high spirited like nothing could stop him. I mean look at that pic, you can see his joy in pleasing others. If only we knew....My family and I send our prayers to him and his family. RIP brother :angel: 

1 luv...no matter where you are!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

MY CONDOLENCES OUT TO HIM & THE "I"


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by gamezg_@Jun 1 2006, 02:40 PM~5533834
> *My Condolences to his family
> *


Sad to see lowridering loose a true rider. Homie will now be rid'n with the Angels.:angel:
Jono will be flying the Big I up there.. To Jono families and the entire Indivdual's family our condolences and prayers.. :tears:


----------



## Homie Styln

Hey we talked about this before. Let's go to the Galaxy drive-in Sat June 10.

We can roll out from Joe's...

CARS the new movie that's coming out...

Attention all car clubs!
Show-N-Shine Saturday June 10th!

If you are interested in participating in an informal "show-n-shine" car show prior to the showing of Pixar's "Cars" on Saturday, June 10th -- contact us asap! We hope to have as many car clubs come out once again this summer! If we have enough interest we will open the box office and snack bar early. Send us an email from our Contact Us page -- thanks! 

The Galaxy Drive-in is located in Garrett, Texas on Interstate 45, just north of Ennis at exit 255.
From Dallas, go 20.5 miles south of the I-20 & I-45 interchange, and at exit 255 for FM 879. 
Tickets are $6 for adults, $2 for children 5 to 11, and free for children younger than 5. Call 972-875-5505 for more information.


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 1 2006, 10:45 PM~5536462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How bout dem mavs homie, its over tommorrow, then its time to piss-tons on the pis-tons!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 2 2006, 09:17 AM~5538549
> *How bout dem mavs homie, its over tommorrow, then its time to piss-tons on the pis-tons!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@May 31 2006, 09:47 PM~5529743
> *TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR INDIVIDUALS CC DALLAS CH. WE LOST A REAL "RYDER FOR LIFE" OUR HOMIE JONO. HE PASSED AWAY TODAY FROM HEART FAILURE. HE WAS A TRUE HOMIE AND ALL THE WAY DOWN FOR THE "I" .
> THIS CAT WAS ALWAYS RIDIN FOR THE"I" AND ALWAYS REPPED HARD. HE HAD HIS TICKET TO L.A. (30TH ANNIVERSARY)AND WAS EXCITED ABOUT HIS FIRST TIME FLYING AND TO WITNESS HISTORY IN THE MAKING WITH THE DUDES WE ONLY SEE ON TRUUCHA VIDEOS. WHEN THIS DUDE SAID "I FO LIFE " HE MEANT IT CAUSE HE REPPED TIL THE END . HE WILL BE GREATLY MISSED BY EVERYONE WHO KNEW HIM. RIDIN WITH THE ANGELS............................
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~REST IN PARADISE HOMEBOY~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



My Condolences to his family :tears:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@May 31 2006, 08:47 PM~5529743
> *TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR INDIVIDUALS CC DALLAS CH. WE LOST A REAL "RYDER FOR LIFE" OUR HOMIE JONO. HE PASSED AWAY TODAY FROM HEART FAILURE. HE WAS A TRUE HOMIE AND ALL THE WAY DOWN FOR THE "I" .
> THIS CAT WAS ALWAYS RIDIN FOR THE"I" AND ALWAYS REPPED HARD. HE HAD HIS TICKET TO L.A. (30TH ANNIVERSARY)AND WAS EXCITED ABOUT HIS FIRST TIME FLYING AND TO WITNESS HISTORY IN THE MAKING WITH THE DUDES WE ONLY SEE ON TRUUCHA VIDEOS. WHEN THIS DUDE SAID "I FO LIFE " HE MEANT IT CAUSE HE REPPED TIL THE END . HE WILL BE GREATLY MISSED BY EVERYONE WHO KNEW HIM. RIDIN WITH THE ANGELS............................
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~REST IN PARADISE HOMEBOY~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My Condolences to his family and Individuals!!!
*Always missed but never forgotten*


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 1 2006, 08:01 PM~5535797
> *Hey we talked about this before. Let's go to the Galaxy drive-in Sat June 10.
> 
> We can roll out from Joe's...
> 
> CARS the new movie that's coming out...
> 
> Attention all car clubs!
> Show-N-Shine Saturday June 10th!
> 
> If you are interested in participating in an informal "show-n-shine" car show prior to the showing of Pixar's "Cars" on Saturday, June 10th -- contact us asap!    We hope to have as many car clubs come out once again this summer!  If we have enough interest we will open the box office and snack bar early.    Send us an email from our Contact Us page -- thanks!
> 
> The Galaxy Drive-in is located in Garrett, Texas on Interstate 45, just north of Ennis at exit 255.
> From Dallas, go 20.5 miles south of the I-20 & I-45 interchange, and at exit 255 for FM 879.
> Tickets are $6 for adults, $2 for children 5 to 11, and free for children younger than 5. Call 972-875-5505 for more information.
> *


Orale Homie so is this like the fiesta 4 on whitter & paramount??? wish I could be there.. some day I'll be home for good and back in TX. Drink one for me and enjoy the rest of the weekend JOHN !!! Lates Homies

GO MAVERICKS


----------



## TechniquesOG

*Josh Howard shut down Steve Nash in the second half Saturday as the Mavs advanced to the NBA Finals*


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jun 4 2006, 08:52 AM~5548776
> *Josh Howard shut down Steve Nash in the second half Saturday as the Mavs advanced to the NBA Finals
> 
> 
> *



HELL YEAH, IT'S ON NOW , BRING ON SHAQ ! :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 4 2006, 10:55 AM~5549133
> *
> *


Dam Marines got me on lock down until I can get through all this BS of being here I got extended until 31 Aug 06.. Hopefully soon I can go home I'm tired of being here..

:angry: :machinegun: :guns: :banghead:


----------



## TechniquesOG

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Death Dealer

Whats up people...


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 4 2006, 02:36 PM~5549689
> *Whats up people...
> *


What's going on in H-town homie. Were just chill'n here in north Texas. Been hot here..
Do you know if anyone gonna make our picnic.. Also keep us posted on anything going on with the H-Town ULA..


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 4 2006, 02:36 PM~5549689
> *Whats up people...
> *


What's going on in H-town homie. Were just chill'n here in north Texas. Been hot here..
Do you know if anyone gonna make our picnic.. Also keep us posted on anything going on with the H-Town ULA..


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jun 4 2006, 08:52 AM~5548776
> *Josh Howard shut down Steve Nash in the second half Saturday as the Mavs advanced to the NBA Finals
> 
> 
> *


*go mavs shaq aint got nothing*


----------



## Synbad979

GO MAVS


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 1 2006, 08:01 PM~5535797
> *Hey we talked about this before. Let's go to the Galaxy drive-in Sat June 10.
> 
> We can roll out from Joe's...
> 
> CARS the new movie that's coming out...
> 
> Attention all car clubs!
> Show-N-Shine Saturday June 10th!
> 
> If you are interested in participating in an informal "show-n-shine" car show prior to the showing of Pixar's "Cars" on Saturday, June 10th -- contact us asap!    We hope to have as many car clubs come out once again this summer!  If we have enough interest we will open the box office and snack bar early.    Send us an email from our Contact Us page -- thanks!
> 
> The Galaxy Drive-in is located in Garrett, Texas on Interstate 45, just north of Ennis at exit 255.
> From Dallas, go 20.5 miles south of the I-20 & I-45 interchange, and at exit 255 for FM 879.
> Tickets are $6 for adults, $2 for children 5 to 11, and free for children younger than 5. Call 972-875-5505 for more information.
> *


John isn't Phaylanx having their 15th year Anniversay party that same day at the Doubletree Hotel. hey I may not be at the meetings, but I still know what's going on.


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jun 5 2006, 02:00 PM~5555809
> *John isn't Phaylanx having their 15th year Anniversay party that same day at the Doubletree Hotel. hey I may not be at the meetings, but I still know what's going on.
> *


Good one........ yea John what she said.....


----------



## POORHISPANIC

That is correct, We will be having our anniversary dance on June the 10th.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jun 5 2006, 06:05 PM~5557363
> *That is correct, We will be having our anniversary dance on June the 10th.
> *


WHATS THE ADDY AND WHAT TIME DOES IT START ?


----------



## POORHISPANIC

It's at the Double Tree Market Center from 9pm till 1am.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jun 5 2006, 06:15 PM~5557431
> *It's at the Double Tree Market Center from 9pm till 1am.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## quazar

yes it will be on this saturday. but please dress to impress. for more info you can call me at 214 207 5897 . the event starts at 9 00 pm . come out and party for a few hours at the doubletre hotel.tanks joe ruiz.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Yahoo.


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Jun 5 2006, 05:40 PM~5556814
> *Good one........ yea John what she said.....
> *



:0 


yup homie stylin... think were gonna have 2 reschedule..


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jun 5 2006, 02:00 PM~5555809
> *John isn't Phaylanx having their 15th year Anniversay party that same day at the Doubletree Hotel. hey I may not be at the meetings, but I still know what's going on.
> *


 :0


----------



## Synbad979

ULA has been invited to Sason once again for the Official Oak Cliff Mavericks watch party!!

This Thursday the Game starts at 8:00 - 8:30pm

They will have drinks specials for ULA Members so wear your Club shirts or Maverick Gear.

This past Saturday it was $2.00 Bud Lights, so hit me up or Sal, cuz he set it up with Sason, and let me know who is coming.....


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 6 2006, 11:12 AM~5561507
> *ULA has been invited to Sason once again for the Official Oak Cliff Mavericks watch party!!
> 
> This Thursday the Game starts at 8:00 - 8:30pm
> 
> They will have drinks specials for ULA Members so wear your Club shirts or Maverick Gear.
> 
> This past Saturday it was $2.00 Bud Lights, so hit me up or Sal, cuz he set it up with Sason, and let me know who is coming.....
> *



DAMN BRO, ONLY BUD LIGHT, WHY NOT BUDWEISER 2 !


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 6 2006, 01:27 PM~5561619
> *DAMN BRO, ONLY BUD LIGHT, WHY NOT BUDWEISER 2 !
> *


I am sure it can be all longnecks so I will find out and let you now......


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jun 5 2006, 06:15 PM~5557431
> *It's at the Double Tree Market Center from 9pm till 1am.
> *


Where is the after party going to be at............ 1am is too ealry...


----------



## Synbad979

Latin Energy Fest


Damn it went down at Fair Park.......


----------



## Homie Styln

OK EVERYONE CHANGE OF VENUE FOR DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC. 
I'll post the new location once it confirmed by the parks department tomorrow. Mnt Creek Park would not allow us to park on the grass area due to fire hazard. 
I think everyone will like the new location..


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 6 2006, 03:26 PM~5563288
> *I am sure it can be all longnecks so I will find out and let you now......
> *


ANY U.L.A. CAR CLUB MEMBERS ROLLING OUT TO THIS SPOT TOMMORROW FOR THE BIG GAME ?


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 6 2006, 09:29 PM~5565004
> *OK EVERYONE CHANGE OF VENUE FOR DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC.
> I'll post the new location once it confirmed by the parks department tomorrow. Mnt Creek Park would not allow us to park on the grass area due to fire hazard.
> I think everyone will like the new location..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## quazar

after party at george incognito room.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 6 2006, 09:29 PM~5565004
> *OK EVERYONE CHANGE OF VENUE FOR DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC.
> I'll post the new location once it confirmed by the parks department tomorrow. Mnt Creek Park would not allow us to park on the grass area due to fire hazard.
> I think everyone will like the new location..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Jun 7 2006, 02:59 PM~5568864
> *after party at george incognito room.
> *


I don't even have a room........ you are the one with the rooms...there. maybe your room..... carnal..


----------



## dannysnty

after party at jb kustoms :biggrin: j/p


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jun 7 2006, 04:13 PM~5569380
> *after party at jb kustoms :biggrin: j/p
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jun 7 2006, 04:13 PM~5569380
> *after party at jb kustoms :biggrin: j/p
> *


*After party in Joe's Room... for sure.*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Jun 7 2006, 04:27 PM~5569431
> *After party in Joe's Room... for sure.
> *


ES TODO, THATS ON MY WAY HOME ! :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

what happen to joe :dunno: no after party


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 7 2006, 12:57 PM~5568247
> *ANY U.L.A. CAR CLUB MEMBERS ROLLING OUT TO THIS SPOT TOMMORROW FOR THE BIG GAME ?
> *



Ill be at the Westend Hooters!!Yahoo!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jun 7 2006, 06:52 PM~5570174
> *Ill be at the Westend Hooters!!Yahoo!!
> *


IT MUST BE NICE HOMIE ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 7 2006, 07:06 PM~5570241
> *IT MUST BE NICE HOMIE !  :biggrin:
> *


Ah come on big dawg, na Im just trying to make it.


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jun 7 2006, 06:52 PM~5570174
> *Ill be at the Westend Hooters!!Yahoo!!
> *


 Dammm i'l be working on the ride's  i might just take a tv and some beers to the shop :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

New location for our picnic..


----------



## Synbad979

Tonight Mavs watch party at Sason In OC!!!

Drink Specials during the game
Coors Light
Bud and Budlight included!!!!

So far I hear Some people from Oak Cliff Car Club, Dallas lowriders, Phylanx, and others might be in attendance........

Let me know hit me on my cell or pm me b4 3:30pm!!!

This is the Official Spot in OC for the Mavs watch parties!!!
ULA has been invited to watch ALL the games at Sason!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 7 2006, 09:28 PM~5570829
> *New location for our picnic..
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: hope that some of us can make it out there


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 7 2006, 08:28 PM~5570829
> *New location for our picnic..
> 
> 
> *


 :0 flagpolehill:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

*Jason Terry broke out of his slump Thursday just in time to save the Mavs in their opener against the Heat*


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jun 9 2006, 05:47 AM~5578682
> *Jason Terry broke out of his slump Thursday just in time to save the Mavs in their opener against the Heat
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jun 9 2006, 08:33 AM~5579145
> *
> 
> 
> *


The Mav's in 5.. But gotta give Shaq his prop's, he taken this team as far it going to go, just not over the hill.. Wonder what bit#$ ass Koby is thinking while he sits his cry baby ass at home.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jun 9 2006, 07:42 AM~5579198
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 5 2006, 11:31 AM~5554430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO MAVS
> *


----------



## SPOOKY

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 9 2006, 01:14 PM~5580048
> *The Mav's in 5.. But gotta give Shaq his prop's, he taken this team as far it going to go, just not over the hill.. Wonder what bit#$ ass Koby is thinking while he sits his cry baby ass at home.
> *


:thumbsup:








"love me or hate me, its one or the other, always has been. hate my game, my swagger, hate my fade away. hate my hunger. hate that i'm a veteran, a champion, hate that. hate it with all your heart. and hate that i'm loved for the exact same reason". ...KOBE BRYANT

KOBE SIT BACK AN WATCH THA FINALS!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jun 9 2006, 11:29 PM~5583197
> *A car wash is being held on Saturday, June 10 to raise money for the funeral of Dirty Sanchez's brother-n-law.  Please come out and support Dirty Sanchez and his family in this time of sorrow.  The car wash is being held at 2708 8th Avenue in Fort Worth, TX.  If you need directions, call Chris at 817-819-3789 in the morning.  We hope to see everyone there.
> *


It is a sad, sad story. It was posted in the Off Topic Forum, just becuase. I believe he didnt want to get to much attention, but after this past week talking to Michael everything that they have been through and everything that the will go through we do think they deserve some help, so hence the car wash.

Here is the link so please feel free to read up:

Off Topic Link for Mike's Brother in Law

Sorry for being such late notice, but you never know what can heppen at any giving time. We didnt expect something like this either.

RIP :angel:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jun 10 2006, 05:47 AM~5584307
> *It is a sad, sad story.  It was posted in the Off Topic Forum, just becuase.  I believe he didnt want to get to much attention, but after this past week talking to Michael everything that they have been through and everything that the will go through we do think they deserve some help, so hence the car wash.
> 
> Here is the link so please feel free to read up:
> 
> Off Topic Link for Mike's Brother in Law
> 
> Sorry for being such late notice, but you never know what can heppen at any giving time.  We didnt expect something like this either.
> 
> RIP  :angel:
> *


Sorry for the lost… our condolences go out to the family… RIP


----------



## Synbad979

My Condolences to all his family.


----------



## ramon0517

*just wanted to say happy 15th anniversary to Phaylanx Car Club.... i also wanted to say thanks to joe and all his members - the party was great, looks like we all had a great time..... for all that could not make it - you all missed a hell of a party... *
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by ramon0517_@Jun 11 2006, 10:37 AM~5588967
> *just wanted to say happy 15th anniversary to Phaylanx Car Club.... i also wanted to say thanks to joe and all his members - the party was great, looks like we all had a great time..... for all that could not make it - you all missed a hell of a party... </span>
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





Good party :thumbsup:

congrats <span style=\'color:blue\'>PHAYLANX on your 15th year!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

*CONGRATS. PHAYLANX C.C. ON YOUR ANNIVERSARY ! * :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

THATS WHAT YOU CALL A PARTY!!!!! WE GOT YOKED UP!!!! CONGRATS ON THA 15 YEARS!!!!!! GOOD LUCK IN THA YEARS TO COME!!!!!

DALLAS LOWRIDERS HAD A BAD ASS TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quazar

THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME TO OUR 15 YEAR ANIVERSARY . IT WAS SOMTHING TO REMEMBER FOR SURE .HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED IT AND HAD FUN. LIKE TO THANK MAJESTIX, DALLAS LOWRIDERS, ESTILO, LOW LOWS, D-TOWN BOBMS, CARTEL, INTOKABLES, LM CUSTOMS, IRVING CUSTOMS,PRESIDENTES, JB KUSTOMS, AND OAK CLIFF CAR CLUB FOR THE SUPPORT. JOE RUIZ.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Jun 12 2006, 07:56 AM~5593541
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME TO OUR 15 YEAR ANIVERSARY . IT WAS SOMTHING TO REMEMBER FOR SURE .HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED IT AND HAD FUN. LIKE TO THANK MAJESTIX, DALLAS LOWRIDERS, ESTILO, LOW LOWS, D-TOWN BOBMS, CARTEL, INTOKABLES, LM CUSTOMS, IRVING CUSTOMS,PRESIDENTES, JB KUSTOMS, AND OAK CLIFF CAR CLUB FOR THE SUPPORT. JOE RUIZ.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

See Told you guys if Joe Took off His shirt the Mavs Would win!!!!

Somebody post some pics from the Party.......

Great party Joe & Phaylanx!!!


----------



## ULA

*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*










*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*


----------



## Homie Styln

To All ULA Members. This weekend is the show that Time has asked the ULA to support. 
I would like to see as many members as possible make it out to Fair Park. Tim said there gonna give us the VIP treatment. This event support a black history in event in texas called Juneteenth. I would encourage all memeber to work toward getting out to this event and support Tim on this. Tim has been a dedicated member of the ULA so let's do this for Tim and this event. For more information contact Tim for set up time and other information. This is a shine and show event.....


----------



## Homie Styln

Joe the party was Great, thx for inviting all of us to this special occassion...
Wish 15 more more homie..


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 12 2006, 04:59 PM~5596459
> *To All ULA Members. This weekend is the show that Tim has asked the ULA to support.
> I would like to see as many members as possible make it out  to Fair Park. Tim said there gonna give us the VIP treatment. This event support a black history in event in texas called Juneteenth. I would encourage all memeber to work toward getting out to this event and support Tim on this. Tim has been a dedicated member of the ULA so let's do this for Tim and this event. For more information contact Tim for set up time and other information. This is a shine and show event.....
> *












uffin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jun 9 2006, 07:33 AM~5579145
> *
> 
> 
> *


IT'S ON TONITE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 13 2006, 11:51 AM~5600952
> *IT'S ON TONITE !  :thumbsup:
> *


u know it :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

I heard the ULA meeting went good last night. I may not be able to attend another meeting prior to my vacation. Hope to see everyone at our Dallas Lowriders picnic.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

WHAT WAS TALKED ABOUT AT THE MEETING, FOR THOSE THAT DID NOT GET A CHANCE MAKE IT ? :dunno:


----------



## BIG TEX

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 15 2006, 11:34 AM~5611980
> *WHAT WAS TALKED ABOUT AT THE MEETING, FOR THOSE THAT DID NOT GET A CHANCE MAKE IT ?  :dunno:
> *


IT WAS SO DAM HOT IN THERE COULDNT PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT WUZ SED! 
 TURN A/C ON !


----------



## dannysnty

*



Originally posted by BIG TEX@Jun 15 2006, 11:13 AM~5612150
IT WAS SO DAM HOT IN THERE COULDNT PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT WUZ SED! 
  TURN A/C ON !


Click to expand...

x1000000000000 i tought my fat ass was going to pass out :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jun 15 2006, 02:45 PM~5613331
> *
> I think we seriously need to discuss these issues with Irma's dad with all respect to her, for one it was hot in there it was hot last meeting, second I know that the majority voted to keep beer buckets at $18 and donate for the free food that he gives out, THE ONLY ONES THAT ARE PAYING THE PRICE are the ones that stay late and drink, the ones that don't drink get to have free food, a decition has been made already but i don't think enough people spoke up to change that, or were not paying attention. My 2 cents.</span>*


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Jun 15 2006, 03:31 PM~5613488
> *I think we seriously need to discuss these issues with Irma's dad with all respect to her, for one it was hot in there it was hot last meeting, second I know that the majority voted to keep beer buckets at $18 and donate for the free food that he gives out, THE ONLY ONES THAT ARE PAYING THE PRICE are the ones that stay late and drink, the ones that don't drink get to have free food, a decition has been made already but i don't think enough people spoke up to change that, or were not paying attention. My 2 cents</span>.</span>
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Jun 15 2006, 03:31 PM~5613488
> *I think we seriously need to discuss these issues with Irma's dad with all respect to her, for one it was hot in there it was hot last meeting, second I know that the majority voted to keep beer buckets at $18 and donate for the free food that he gives out, THE ONLY ONES THAT ARE PAYING THE PRICE are the ones that stay late and drink, the ones that don't drink get to have free food, a decition has been made already but i don't think enough people spoke up to change that, or were not paying attention. My 2 cents</span>.</span>
> *



LET'S GET THIS GOING , I WOULD RATHER PAY LESS 4 THE BEER , I CAN EAT BEFORE I GET THERE , AND IT IS HOT AS HELL IN THERE, I DON'T KNOW WHY THEY CAN'T MATCH THE PRICES THEY HAD AT HWY CAFE , $15 A BUCKET WAS KOOL ! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 19 2006, 12:35 PM~5458343
> *The Hwy Cafe Bar & Grill has re-opened under a new name and is under new management, It has also been re-modeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the new owner at HWY CAFE, is willing to give better beer prices and food specials,,, i tried to tell evryone but,,, :uh:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 16 2006, 09:32 AM~5617040
> *the new owner at HWY CAFE, is willing to give better beer prices and food specials,,,  i tried to tell evryone but,,,  :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Synbad979

In regards to all the issues.....
Don't mean to sound like a asshole but it's like voting for the President...IF you didn't cast a vote how you gonna bitch about how he runs the country??

We apparently have an issue with the meeting place...a vote was already taken, so what now we take another vote???? Because not everybody was there?

June 28th it the next meeting....We have been offered a partnership with an organization so I am requesting that EVERY CAR Club please send a rep to the meeting on the 28th.

If we have issues regarding the beer and food then JUNE 28th would be the time to Rediscuss this and EVERY Car Club needs a Rep there so that we don't have to keep discussing the same issues over and over cuz 5 or 6 car clubs were at the meeting.

Issues discussed involve the whole ULA not a part of ULA so ALL the Car Clubs Need to Send atleast one Rep to speak on behalf of their respective club.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

I think when we took that last vote everyone was drunk. Lets try voting at the start of the meeting.ha lol na but foreal it was hot as hell!


----------



## VGP

:uh:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 16 2006, 12:41 PM~5618790
> *In regards to all the issues.....
> Don't mean to sound like a asshole but it's like voting for the President...IF you didn't cast a vote how you gonna bitch about how he runs the country??
> 
> We apparently have an issue with the meeting place...a vote was already taken, so what now we take another vote???? Because not everybody was there?
> 
> June 28th it the next meeting....We have been offered a partnership with an organization so I am requesting that EVERY CAR Club please send a rep to the meeting on the 28th.
> 
> If we have issues regarding the beer and food then JUNE 28th would be the time to Rediscuss this and EVERY Car Club needs a Rep there so that we don't have to keep discussing the same issues over and over cuz 5 or 6 car clubs were at the meeting.
> 
> Issues discussed involve the whole ULA not a part of ULA so ALL the Car Clubs Need to Send atleast one Rep to speak on behalf of their respective club.
> *



I MYSELF AIN'T GOT NO PROBLEM WITH THIS SPOT AS LONG AS THEY GET THE AC GOING IM STRAIGHT, TO ME IT'S KOOL CAUSE WE GET TO PLAY POOL ALL NIGHT, BUT LIKE I SAID I RATHER PAY LESS 4 THE BEER THEN TO HAVE FOOD THERE , BUT REGARDLESS IM STILL GOING TO GET MY DRINK ON ONE WAY OR THE OTHER ! :biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jun 16 2006, 06:37 PM~5619744
> *I think when we took that last vote everyone was drunk. Lets try voting at the start of the meeting.ha lol  na but  foreal it was hot as hell!
> *



Hmmm We might have to make a Man Law that says no Drinking till after the meeting!!! :rofl:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 16 2006, 06:58 PM~5620242
> *Hmmm We might have to make a Man Law that says no Drinking till after the meeting!!! :rofl:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

List the issues,,,

Air Conditioning 
Chairs & Tables
More space for meetings
Beer & Drink specials
Parking
etc.


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 16 2006, 06:58 PM~5620242
> *Hmmm We might have to make a Man Law that says no Drinking till after the meeting!!! :rofl:
> *


 :nono: now youre hitting below the belt :biggrin: j/p


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 17 2006, 05:56 AM~5622112
> *List the issues,,,
> 
> Air Conditioning
> Chairs & Tables
> More space for meetings
> Beer & Drink specials
> Parking
> etc.
> *


*As long as we get these issues resolved we should not have a problem with this spot.
Parking has been resolved. 
AC is a must.
Beer & Drink specials A MUST  
a suggestion he can sell fajita tacos tha's it... we don't need a big menu.
another suggestion cover the two pool tables on the far end to use as tables he has plenty of pool tables anyways. 
he is letting us shoot pool for free *


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Jun 17 2006, 12:53 PM~5623489
> *As long as we get these issues resolved we should not have a problem with this spot.
> Parking has been resolved.
> AC is a must.
> Beer & Drink specials A MUST
> a suggestion he can sell fajita tacos tha's it... we don't need a big menu.
> another suggestion cover the two pool tables on the far end to use as tables he has plenty of pool tables anyways.
> he is letting us shoot pool for free
> *


THATS RIGHT ON THE MONEY ! :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jun 16 2006, 04:37 PM~5619744
> *I think when we took that last vote everyone was drunk. Lets try voting at the start of the meeting.ha lol  na but  foreal it was hot as hell!
> *



SAY BRO, WHY YOU VOTE TO KEEP THE BEER PRICES THE SAME , YOU KNOW EVERYBODY DOING BAD RIGHT NOW ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 17 2006, 03:02 PM~5623926
> *SAY BRO, WHY YOU VOTE TO KEEP THE BEER PRICES THE SAME , YOU KNOW EVERYBODY DOING BAD RIGHT NOW !  :biggrin:
> *



Na I didnt even vote dawg.And yea I understand im doing bad my self. :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jun 17 2006, 06:51 PM~5624560
> *Na I didnt even vote dawg.And yea I understand im doing bad my self. :biggrin:
> *


J/P HOMIE ! :biggrin:


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jun 12 2006, 01:38 PM~5595074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Phaylanx 15th anniversary pics are up people!...click on our ice sculpture...

http://www.phaylanx.net/index1.html


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jun 18 2006, 08:34 AM~5626623
> *Phaylanx 15th anniversary pics are up people!...click on our ice sculpture...
> 
> http://www.phaylanx.net/index1.html
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ramon0517

*just wanted to wish all the father's out there a very HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!!!!
hope everyone got what they wanted on this special day - i also hope to see everyone out at the park supporting D-TOWN BOMBS... *


----------



## ramon0517

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jun 18 2006, 09:34 AM~5626623
> *Phaylanx 15th anniversary pics are up people!...click on our ice sculpture...
> 
> http://www.phaylanx.net/index1.html
> *



nice pic's - :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

how was the d town bombs show :dunno: we had some last minute issues and could not make it


----------



## Synbad979

The D-Town Bombs Show was great the Rec Center was really happy with the turn out and the pics will be posted soon.....

Those In Attendance
D-Town Bombs
Oak Cliff Car Club
Estilo
Intokablez
Smooth N Low
Dallas Lowriders
The solo rider from West Side
Majestix
Lo Lows
Garland's Finest
Knights

And I think that was it, If I missed your club I apologize.....


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 19 2006, 10:45 PM~5635827
> * I TOOK TIME OUT TO GO TO THEIR SHITTY WEBSITE AND LOCATE THE PERSON IN CHARGE OF THE SHOWS AND EVENTS, IT SUCKS THAT WE WILL NOT BE HAVING A CAR SHOW UP HERE IN NORTHERN CALIFORNIA, AND OTHER PLACES AS WELL, THANKS TO WELL ESTABLISHED CAR CLUBS SUCH AS UCE, INDIVIDUALS, SOCIOS, SHARKSIDE, BLVD KINGS, LUXURIOUS, INSPIRATIONS, CHICANO LEGACY, LOW CONSPIRACY, LOW VINTAGE, IMPALAS, LOWLYSTICS, CARNALES CUSTOMS, 408 RYDAHS, BAY AREA BOSSES, SLY SLICK AND WICKED, MAJESTICS, ROLLERZ ONLY, DUKES, OLDIES, LOW CREATIONS, STYLISTICS, BLVD ACES, STYLE KINGS, AND THE LIST GOES ON............ THANKS TO THESE CLUBS AND MANY MORE WE HAVE BEEN ABLE TO KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE WITHOUT THE SUPERSHOW, IT SUCKS THAT WE WONT BE ABLE TO QUALIFY TO PLACE AT VEGAS BUT YOU KNOW WHAT FUCK THEM!!!!!
> LOWRIDING LOOKS LIKE IT IS GETTING STRONGER AGAIN, SO LETS KEEP ROLLIN TOGETHER, WITHOUT VIOLENCE THE WAY WE HAVE BEEN AND LETS KEEP SUPPORTING EACH OTHER, AND ALL OUR BAY AREA CLUBS, BECUASE WITHOUT US THERE WOULD BE NO LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!!!! AND THEY KNOW THAT, I THINK THAT IN ORDER TO GET OUR POINT ACROSS WE NEED TO STOP PURCHASING THEIR WACK ASS MAGAZINES AND START/CONTINUE SUPPORTING MAGAZINES THAT REALLY ARE KEEPING THE CULTURE ALIVE SUCH AS STREETLOW MAGAZINE, TRADITIONAL MAGAZINE, BLVD MAGAZINE.........
> 
> HERE IS THE E-MAIL ADRESS TO THE PERSON THAT IS IN CHARGE OF THE SHOWS AND EVENTS.......... FEEL FREE TO WRITE HIM A PROFFESIONAL E MAIL EXPRESSING YOUR THOUGHTS ON THE CANCELLED SHOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Go-Lo Entertainment / Lowrider Events Tour and Entertainment Manager (car show and entertainment info)
> Jon Henriquez
> [email protected]
> *


WHAT ABOUT DALLAS??? :angry:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=268827


----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C.

We just wanted to say thank you to all the car clubs that came out to our the car show. I hope everybody had a good time. Lets keep the shows coming. 

Thank You

Oak Cliff Car Club
Estilo
Intokablez
Smooth N Low
Dallas Lowriders
The solo rider from West Side
Majestix
Lo Lows
Garland's Finest
Knights

We will be in the house for all upcoming events and picnics.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by D-Town Bombs C.C._@Jun 20 2006, 07:48 AM~5637745
> *We just wanted to say thank you to all the car clubs that came out to our the car show. I hope everybody had a good time. Lets keep the shows coming.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Oak Cliff Car Club
> Estilo
> Intokablez
> Smooth N Low
> Dallas Lowriders
> The solo rider from West Side
> Majestix
> Lo Lows
> Garland's Finest
> Knights
> 
> We will be in the house for all upcoming events and picnics.
> *


Congrats on the show! :thumbsup: You guys have a good location, plenty of shade and it sits on a main street,,, Good job we look forward to your next event. (Picnic maybe :biggrin


----------



## quazar

YES . GREAT TURNOUT.THE SHADE IS AGOOD POINT.THE HOLIDAY IS SOMETHING TO CONSIDER, SOMETIMES IT HELPS, BUT SOMETIMES IT WILL HURT YOU. OTHER THAN THAT GREAT JOB D-TOWN BOBMS. JOE RUIZ


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64+Jun 20 2006, 09:40 AM~5638306-->
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the show! :thumbsup:  You guys have a good location, plenty of shade and it sits on a main street,,, Good job we look forward to your next event. (Picnic maybe :biggrin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-quazar_@Jun 20 2006, 02:35 PM~5640292
> *YES . GREAT TURNOUT.THE SHADE IS AGOOD POINT.THE HOLIDAY IS SOMETHING TO CONSIDER, SOMETIMES IT HELPS, BUT SOMETIMES IT WILL HURT YOU. OTHER THAN THAT GREAT JOB D-TOWN BOBMS. JOE RUIZ
> *


*Great show, liked the entertaintment, well organized, paleta man was there, AC restrooms. Over all good show. Bad ass Trophies, eventhough Edward was supposed to take the pingpong table out so I could woop somebody on it but it didn't happen maybe next time.... *


----------



## Synbad979

Check the video from D-Town Bombs Carshow Click here!!


----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C.

Ummmmmmmmmm a picnic not a bad idea.


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 19 2006, 11:23 AM~5632526
> *The D-Town Bombs Show was great the Rec Center was really happy with the turn out and the pics will be posted soon.....
> 
> Those In Attendance
> D-Town Bombs
> Oak Cliff Car Club
> Estilo
> Intokablez
> Smooth N Low
> Dallas Lowriders
> The solo rider from West Side
> Majestix
> Lo Lows
> Garland's Finest
> Knights
> 
> And I think that was it, If I missed your club I apologize.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Techniques c.c. was there

Great show,and place.


----------



## dannysnty

sounds like we really missed out  will be there next time uffin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jun 21 2006, 04:26 PM~5646786
> *sounds like we really missed out  will be there next time uffin:
> *


X2 HOMIE !


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*WHEN IS D TOWN GOING TO HAVE CRUISE NITE WE ALWAYS POST UP AT JOES BUT WE NEED TO HAVE A CRUISE NITE * :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 21 2006, 12:12 AM~5643037
> *Check the video from D-Town Bombs Carshow Click here!!
> *


nice video & nice song you picked to go with it...


----------



## Homie Styln

Let's do a cruise and also let's go to the drive-in next Sat nite.. I still haven't seen CARS..


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 22 2006, 05:10 PM~5652898
> *Let's do a cruise and also let's go to the drive-in next Sat nite.. I still haven't seen CARS..
> *



:uh:  :dunno: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 22 2006, 06:32 PM~5653009
> *:uh:    :dunno:  :nono:  :scrutinize:
> *


Not this Sat, next Sat...


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 22 2006, 09:01 PM~5653376
> *Not this Sat, next Sat...
> *


*sounds good* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PIQUE86

lets go... im down homies.. next saturday..


----------



## dannysnty

let's roll :biggrin:


----------



## PIQUE86

LeTs RoLL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Synbad979

we rolling till the tires go flat


----------



## PIQUE86

hope it doesnt rain man 2 - morrow at the picnic ..... ojala y no... GO MEXICO!!!!!!!!


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Jun 24 2006, 09:03 AM~5661212
> *hope it doesnt rain man 2 - morrow at the picnic ..... ojala y no... GO MEXICO!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Homie Styln

Hope Your Ready cause it's here homie, so bring your grill and for all you hoppers, get ready to hop your shit..

Weather - Sunday 94 partly cloudy...


----------



## Death Dealer

Lets hope the weather stays fair for yall. :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 24 2006, 08:57 PM~5663610
> *Lets hope the weather stays fair for yall. :thumbsup:
> *


Thx, Homie...


----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C.

On behalf of D-Town Bombs C.C. we had a hell of a time today....good job & we look forward to next year!

P.S. Our goal before your next picnic is to have 3 of our members trained for THE BEER BONG..... :barf: oops sorry need more training.


----------



## PIQUE86

Major Props 2 the "1st Annual Dallas Lowriders Car Club Picnic"....i had a good time... pretty sure lots of peeps are with me k no? CONGRATS GUYS... BIG SHOUT OUT 2 my boy " Pollo" king of the beer bong..


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 22 2006, 05:10 PM~5652898
> *Let's do a cruise and also let's go to the drive-in next Sat nite.. I still haven't seen CARS..
> *


Went out there last weekend....got the feeling I was at ...'The good ol' Astro'for those who know what i'm talkin about!!!!!!Those white folks out there would appreciate the ranflitas out there fo sho'!!!!Just dont speed on the way out there popos be on the hunt....


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Jun 26 2006, 08:14 AM~5669369
> *Went out there last weekend....got the feeling I was at ...'The good ol' Astro'for those who know what i'm talkin about!!!!!!Those white folks out there would appreciate the ranflitas out there fo sho'!!!!Just dont speed on the way out there popos be on the hunt....
> *



 true that,, im with you on that homito,,, them "smokies" are out there.. dont think 2 much raza will be speeding though... we aint no "fast and the furious" vatos.. we ride smooth and low.. hope we can make it out there.....


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Jun 26 2006, 10:11 AM~5670041
> *  true that,,  im with you on that homito,,, them "smokies" are out there.. dont think 2 much  raza will be speeding though... we aint no "fast and the furious" vatos.. we ride smooth and low.. hope we can make it out there.....
> *


I'll be there,wont take no ranfla out there but will be there,just make sure you hide the budweisers till it gets dark.. :0


----------



## Synbad979

Here is the FIRST Video from the picnic....Second one is coming soon!! Stay Tuned!!!

First Video--Click Here


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 26 2006, 04:06 PM~5672147
> *Here is the FIRST Video from the picnic....Second one is coming soon!! Stay Tuned!!!
> 
> First Video--Click Here
> *



Any pics of the hop....(Mr. Bounse) blue lincoln. I missed it...


----------



## Homie Styln

Thx to all the clubs, solo riders, hente and business owners who came out to our 1st Annual Picnic, we had a blast... To those that didn't show, well you just missed out.. But we ain't done yet so stayed tuned cause you know how Dallas Lowriders does it, BIG..............



> I would like to thank everyone that came out to our first picnic. It was a big success. we will make it bigger and better next year. I would also like to thank the FUN HOUSE CREW for puttin it down on the music.
> CARTEL
> ESTILO
> TEXAS RANFLAS
> MAJESTIX
> WEST SIDE CC/CALIFORNIA
> PRESIDENTEZ
> GETTO DREAMZ
> INTOKABLEZ
> D-TOWN BOMBS
> KNIGHTS
> LOW LOWS/ TUG OF WAR CHAMPS,BEST CLUB PARTICIPATION, BEST BIKE JESSIE HERNANDEZ.
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> INDIVIDUALS/BEST OF SHOW CAR-OSO
> ROYAL IMAGE
> SMOOTH N LOW
> JOKERZ
> BAD BOYS KUSTOMS
> PHAYLANX
> OAK CLIFF/ BEST OF SHOW TRUCK/ JON JON
> GARLAND FINEST
> THE FUN HOUSE CREW
> MAJESTICS DFW/ SHAWN
> BOUT MY BIZNIZ RAPPERS
> 
> SAL MATA
> Ol'Man John


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

The park was off the damm chain!!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 26 2006, 06:24 PM~5672980
> *Thx to all the clubs, solo riders, hente and business owners who came out to our 1st Annual Picnic, we had a blast... To those that didn't show, well you just missed out.. But we ain't done yet so stayed tuned cause you know how Dallas Lowriders does it, BIG..............
> 
> I would like to thank everyone that came out to our first picnic. It was a big success. we will make it bigger and better next year. I would also like to thank the FUN HOUSE CREW for puttin it down on the music.
> CARTEL
> ESTILO
> TEXAS RANFLAS
> MAJESTIX
> WEST SIDE CC/CALIFORNIA
> PRESIDENTEZ
> GETTO DREAMZ
> INTOKABLEZ
> D-TOWN BOMBS
> KNIGHTS
> LOW LOWS/ TUG OF WAR CHAMPS,BEST CLUB PARTICIPATION, BEST BIKE JESSIE HERNANDEZ.
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> INDIVIDUALS/BEST OF SHOW CAR-OSO
> ROYAL IMAGE
> SMOOTH N LOW
> JOKERZ
> BAD BOYS KUSTOMS
> PHAYLANX
> OAK CLIFF/ BEST OF SHOW TRUCK/ JON JON
> GARLAND FINEST
> THE FUN HOUSE CREW
> MAJESTICS DFW/ SHAWN
> BOUT MY BIZNIZ RAPPERS
> 
> SAL MATA
> Ol'Man John
> 
> *



We had a good time at your picnic, we look forward to more events like this one. Summer is just getting started! :biggrin: 

Here is a video from Sunday: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzdVzIIavTc


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 27 2006, 08:17 AM~5675603
> *We had a good time at your picnic, we look forward to more events like this one. Summer is just getting started!  :biggrin:
> 
> Here is a video from Sunday:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzdVzIIavTc
> *



nice video Top Dog


----------



## ramon0517

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 27 2006, 08:17 AM~5675603
> *We had a good time at your picnic, we look forward to more events like this one. Summer is just getting started!  :biggrin:
> 
> Here is a video from Sunday:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzdVzIIavTc
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 26 2006, 06:06 PM~5672147
> *Here is the FIRST Video from the picnic....Second one is coming soon!! Stay Tuned!!!
> 
> First Video--Click Here
> *


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 27 2006, 07:52 AM~5675758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 27 2006, 07:17 AM~5675603
> *We had a good time at your picnic, we look forward to more events like this one. Summer is just getting started!  :biggrin:
> 
> Here is a video from Sunday:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzdVzIIavTc
> *


I see ya rolling on Plano Rd!!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 27 2006, 07:52 AM~5675758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 27 2006, 09:52 AM~5675758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*hell yeah* :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*I see funky town is holding iy down cruising with no trouble y dont we try to do the same on hampton and clarendon like it was back in the days just an idea* :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Synbad979

Cuz they have NO Cruizing sign posted and the Residents on Claredon will call the cops as soon as we get to the first stop sign.......

Remember Claredon Goes through a residential neighborhood.

Main St. in Fort Worth is in a business district so the cops won't trip till a business complains.

Last time I was on Main St. I thought I saw no cruizing signs posted also.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 27 2006, 05:08 PM~5678539
> *Cuz they have NO Cruizing sign posted and the Residents on Claredon will call the cops as soon as we get to the first stop sign.......
> 
> Remember Claredon Goes through a residential neighborhood.
> 
> Main St. in Fort Worth is in a business district so the cops won't trip till a business complains.
> 
> Last time I was on Main St. I thought I saw no cruizing signs posted also.
> *


WE KICKED IT IN A PARKING LOT WITH NO TRESPASSING SIGNS THAT WAS ABOUT IT AND THE COPS WERE ALL OVER BUT, THEY DIDN'T MESS WITH US. FOR IT TO WORK IT WE ALL WILL HAVE TO CHILL. WE ALL KNOW THAT THOUGH.

*MY ONLY ADVISE IS IT IS 2006 YOU SHOULD HAVE INSURANCE, CURRENT TAGS AND INSPECTION STICKERS. THERE IS NO EXCUSE FOR THAT GET YOUR SHIT CURRENT. *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 27 2006, 03:08 PM~5678539
> *Cuz they have NO Cruizing sign posted and the Residents on Claredon will call the cops as soon as we get to the first stop sign.......
> 
> Remember Claredon Goes through a residential neighborhood.
> 
> Main St. in Fort Worth is in a business district so the cops won't trip till a business complains.
> 
> Last time I was on Main St. I thought I saw no cruizing signs posted also.
> *


True there are NO CRUIZING signs posted but that is only in Stock Yards where the tourist are at! If we keep it at 28th st and back to Long we should be okay just obey the law and we should have any problems.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 27 2006, 04:00 PM~5678776
> *WE KICKED IT IN A PARKING LOT WITH NO TRESPASSING SIGNS THAT WAS ABOUT IT AND THE COPS WERE ALL OVER BUT, THEY DIDN'T MESS WITH US. FOR IT TO WORK IT WE ALL WILL HAVE TO CHILL. WE ALL KNOW THAT THOUGH.
> 
> MY ONLY ADVISE IS IT IS 2006 YOU SHOULD HAVE INSURANCE, CURRENT TAGS AND INSPECTION STICKERS. THERE IS NO EXCUSE FOR THAT GET YOUR SHIT CURRENT.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIRDYLUV

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 27 2006, 09:30 PM~5679558
> *True there are NO CRUIZING signs posted but that is only in Stock Yards where the tourist are at! If we keep it at 28th st and back to Long we should be okay just obey the law and we should have any problems.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 27 2006, 06:08 PM~5678539
> *Cuz they have NO Cruizing sign posted and the Residents on Claredon will call the cops as soon as we get to the first stop sign.......
> 
> Remember Claredon Goes through a residential neighborhood.
> 
> Main St. in Fort Worth is in a business district so the cops won't trip till a business complains.
> 
> Last time I was on Main St. I thought I saw no cruizing signs posted also.
> *


you see it worked in ft worth it can work in dallas :0


----------



## Synbad979

We have to find a spot that is in a commercial district and like they said everybody needs insurance and current tags......

And the drinking needs to happen after the cruiz'n not while we are posted up in a parking lot.....

Cops didn't trip over 16 cars....what will they do in Ft. Worth if it's 30, 50 or 60 cars?

I'm not trying to be negative but I think the cops figured it was a one time thing....

Now this is what we can do....

1. Find a parking lot or business and get with the businesses or property managers to make sure they don't have a problem with us posting up there.

2. Pick the spot we will all meet up at and then cruise to the parking lot.

Now we got Joe's to post up at, for sure, but we need a spot like Stroker's in Dallas!!

other options:
Ok Sports Corral - We need to talk to the manager to make sure we have parking and security watching the cars while we inside

Rhythm City on Saturday Nights - I can talk to AP Rhino about parking spaces and no cover for the car clubs.

Umm that's all i got right now but we can discuss it tonight at the meeting.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 28 2006, 09:09 AM~5682623
> *We have to find a spot that is in a commercial district and like they said everybody needs insurance and current tags......
> 
> And the drinking needs to happen after the cruiz'n not while we are posted up in a parking lot.....
> 
> Cops didn't trip over 16 cars....what will they do in Ft. Worth if it's 30, 50 or 60 cars?
> I'm not trying to be negative but I think the cops figured it was a one time thing....
> 
> Now this is what we can do....
> 
> 1. Find a parking lot or business and get with the businesses or property managers to make sure they don't have a problem with us posting up there.
> 
> 2. Pick the spot we will all meet up at and then cruise to the parking lot.
> 
> Now we got Joe's to post up at, for sure, but we need a spot like Stroker's in Dallas!!
> 
> other options:
> Ok Sports Corral - We need to talk to the manager to make sure we have parking and security watching the cars while we inside
> 
> Rhythm City on Saturday Nights - I can talk to AP Rhino about parking spaces and no cover for the car clubs.
> 
> Umm that's all i got right now but we can discuss it tonight at the meeting.
> *



THEN WILL JUST HAVE TO FIND A BIGGER PARKING LOT!!! :biggrin: 

But like I said just as long as we keep out of COWTOWN we should be just fine! 

And Main st isnt the only cruzing spot we have and we can even take that shit to Miller Ave, or even to Seminary where the Town Center Mall was at!


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

if we cant go any where in dallas , funky town here i come :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jun 28 2006, 02:14 PM~5684122
> *if we cant go any where in dallas , funky town here i come :0
> *


WUZZ UP ROY, YOU GOING TO THE U.L.A. MEETING TONITE ?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jun 28 2006, 01:14 PM~5684122
> *if we cant go any where in dallas , funky town here i come :0
> *



WHAT ABOUT DEEP ELUM? I THINK THATS HOW YOU SPELL IT! THE COPS DONT BOTHER YOU OUT THERE DO THEY>?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 28 2006, 04:03 PM~5684330
> *WHAT ABOUT DEEP ELUM? I THINK THATS HOW YOU SPELL IT! THE COPS DONT BOTHER YOU OUT THERE DO THEY>?
> *


DEEP ELLUM IS A HOT SPOT ALREADY THAT WOULD FO SHO GET SHUT DOWN. IT GETS REALLY CONGESTED RIGHT NOW WITH ALL THE CLUB GOERS AND THEY SHUT DOWN SOME OF THE STREETS TOO. 

*BUT ALL IN ALL I AM DOWN FOR ANY CRUISN!*


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 28 2006, 05:05 PM~5684642
> *DEEP ELLUM IS A HOT SPOT ALREADY THAT WOULD FO SHO GET SHUT DOWN. IT GETS REALLY CONGESTED RIGHT NOW WITH ALL THE CLUB GOERS AND THEY SHUT DOWN SOME OF THE STREETS TOO.
> 
> BUT ALL IN ALL I AM DOWN FOR ANY CRUISN!
> *



im with you on that 1 homito..estas en lo correcto.... im down 4 whatevers man... except Funkytown... didnt like my last 2 experiences up there... years ago of course.. hopefully x's have changed since then..k NO ??

im going to the drive inn this weekend maybe 2-morrow night or saturday night..


----------



## PIQUE86

whats the scoop at the ULA meeting last night any 1 can give some input?sorry couldnt make it out there..


----------



## Synbad979

Deep Ellum isn't a good spot the bike cops are out there specifically to spot people just cruizin'.

Greenville Ave. is the same way.

We have to stay out of the tourist spots just like cowtown.

During last nights meeting we just discussed the past show:
Dallas Lowrider Picnic
D-Town Bombs Benefit for Grauwyler Rec Center
The event a couple of weeks ago at Fair Park

New Shows
Tempolocos on 8-12
Shorty's Show on 8-13
The LRM Show on 7-30

We talked about the Partnership that Bajito Onda wants with ULA.

We will talk about that again on the 12th of July.


----------



## Synbad979

Had to put it up on myspace cuz it was to long for youtube......

Lo Lows, My apologies Cuz I messed up the name on the video.....

Dallas Lowrider picnic video !!! Extended Video Click Here


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*nice asses*


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 29 2006, 02:07 PM~5689645
> *Had to put it up on myspace cuz it was to long for youtube......
> 
> Lo Lows, My apologies Cuz I messed up the name on the video.....
> 
> Dallas Lowrider picnic video !!! Extended Video Click Here
> *


awww how cute.....

(the little boys playing tug-o-war)...
nice pg by the way


----------



## BIRDYLUV

BACK IN THE DAY USED TO BE ON , ON 7TH ST. FROM UNIVERSITY & 7TH ST DOWN 7TH TO TRINITY PARK. THERES A NEW TARGET AND OTHER STORES WITH A BIG ASS PARKING LOT......USED TO BE ON BACK IN THE 80'S BACK WHEN STREET LIFE CC WAS AROUND. JUST A THOUGHT IF MAIN DOESNT WORK.


----------



## dannysnty

so what's going on for this sat.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

yeaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHOELACES

WHAT ABOUT OLD FORREST LN. WHERE THEY CRUISED BACK IN THE LATE 80'S EARLY 90'S, AND IS PRETTY MUCH DEAD AT NIGHT NOW?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

ATTENTION ALL D/FW RIDERS!!!! JUST GOT OF THE PHONE WITH SOME CONNECTS AND HELP FROM MY BUDDIES AT B'S HYDRAULICS WE CAN KICK IT ALL NIGHT AT THE FAMSA PARKING LOT RIGHT NEXT TO BILLY BOBS GOT THE OKAY FROM PARKING LOT MANGER GOT HIS NUMBER IF WE HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE POLICE WE CAN GIVE HIM A CALL ALL THEY ASK IS TO KEEP IT CLEAN!!!!! SO IT;S ON TOMORROW NIGHT!!! NO BURN OUTS NOT ACTING A FOOL!!! YOU CAN HOP IF YOU GOTTEM!! BUT LETS KEEP IT CLEAN SO THEY WILL LET US COME BACK!!! IF ANYONE HAS ANY QUESTION CALL ME 817-231-2596

THIS IS FOR ALL RIDERZ LET BRING IT BACK!!!!


----------



## radicalkingz

Texas Giant

Posts: 376
Joined: Nov 2004
From: Ft. Worth Tx




QUOTE(FORTWORTHAZTEC @ Jun 30 2006, 02:43 PM) 
ATTENTION ALL D/FW RIDERS!!!! JUST GOT OF THE PHONE WITH SOME CONNECTS AND HELP FROM MY BUDDIES AT B'S HYDRAULICS WE CAN KICK IT ALL NIGHT AT THE FAMSA PARKING LOT RIGHT NEXT TO BILLY BOBS GOT THE OKAY FROM PARKING LOT MANGER GOT HIS NUMBER IF WE HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE POLICE WE CAN GIVE HIM A CALL ALL THEY ASK IS TO KEEP IT CLEAN!!!!! SO IT;S ON TOMORROW NIGHT!!! NO BURN OUTS NOT ACTING A FOOL!!! YOU CAN HOP IF YOU GOTTEM!! BUT LETS KEEP IT CLEAN SO THEY WILL LET US COME BACK!!! IF ANYONE HAS ANY QUESTION CALL ME 817-231-2596

THIS IS FOR ALL RIDERZ LET BRING IT BACK!!!! 



YES IT IS OFFICIAL KEEP IT GOOD CLEAN, SHIT, TALKING FUN AND IF YOU DRINK KEEP IT ON THE DL AND IN A CUP IF YOU GET CAUGHT THATS ALL YOU AND HELP US KEEP THE PARKING LOT CLEAN SO WE CAN CONTINUE HAVING A CHILL SPOT IF THIS KEEPS GOING GOOD ONE THING WE WILL PROMOTE IS HAVING A CERTAIN COLORED STICKER FOR ULA CAR CLUBS AND A DIFFERENT COLOR FOR SOLO RIDERS TO TRY AND ELIMINATE PROBLEMS BUT OTHER THAN THAT LET'S DO THA DAMN THING I GOT A 50 DOLLAR BILL ON THE CLEANEST RIDE OUT THERE 50 DOLLARS ON BEST SINGLE, AND DOUBLE PUMP HOPPERS [BESIDES MINE] :0 :biggrin: TIME 10PM TO ? PEACEOUT B


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC




----------



## 83SCutDog

:thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

SOUNDS ALL GOOD SOUNDS LIKE A SPOT FOR FT WORTH :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by 84BLU-ICEREGAL_@Jun 30 2006, 01:56 PM~5695218
> *WHAT ABOUT OLD FORREST LN. WHERE THEY CRUISED BACK IN THE LATE 80'S EARLY 90'S,  AND IS PRETTY MUCH DEAD AT NIGHT NOW?
> *


 :biggrin: I REMEMBER SNEEKING OUT TO GO THER WITH THE HOMIES I MISS THOSE DAYS, I DON'T MISS THE ASS WHOOPINGS I'D GET WHEN I GOT HOME @ 4AM :uh:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 30 2006, 01:50 PM~5695607
> *ATTENTION ALL D/FW RIDERS!!!! JUST GOT OF THE PHONE WITH SOME CONNECTS AND HELP FROM MY BUDDIES AT B'S HYDRAULICS WE CAN KICK IT ALL NIGHT AT THE FAMSA PARKING LOT RIGHT NEXT TO BILLY BOBS GOT THE OKAY FROM PARKING LOT MANGER GOT HIS NUMBER IF WE HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE POLICE WE CAN GIVE HIM A CALL ALL THEY ASK IS TO KEEP IT CLEAN!!!!!  SO IT;S ON TOMORROW NIGHT!!! NO BURN OUTS NOT ACTING A FOOL!!! YOU CAN HOP IF YOU GOTTEM!! BUT LETS KEEP IT CLEAN SO THEY WILL LET US COME BACK!!! IF ANYONE HAS ANY QUESTION CALL ME 817-231-2596
> 
> THIS IS FOR ALL RIDERZ LET BRING IT BACK!!!!
> *



JUST IN CASE WE CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE ,WHAT ARE THE MAIN INTERSECTIONS TO GET THERE ?


----------



## Ccandi

THANX 4 THE INVITATION @ UR DALLAS LOWRIDER PICNIC! WE HAD A BLAST!</span></span>










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 1 2006, 11:23 AM~5699012
> *JUST IN CASE WE CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE ,WHAT ARE THE MAIN INTERSECTIONS TO GET THERE ?
> *


IF YOU ARE COMMING FROM 30 INTO DOWNTOWN GO NORTH ON 35W AND EXIT 28TH MAKE A LEFT(WESTBOUND) AND TAKE IT TO MAIN. IT IS RIGHT AFTER YOU PASS OVER ON A BIG BRIDGE.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 1 2006, 10:12 AM~5699182
> *IF YOU ARE COMMING FROM 30 INTO DOWNTOWN GO NORTH ON 35W AND EXIT 28TH MAKE A LEFT(WESTBOUND) AND TAKE IT TO MAIN. IT IS RIGHT AFTER YOU PASS OVER ON A BIG BRIDGE.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 1 2006, 11:12 AM~5699182
> *IF YOU ARE COMMING FROM 30 INTO DOWNTOWN GO NORTH ON 35W AND EXIT 28TH MAKE A LEFT(WESTBOUND) AND TAKE IT TO MAIN. IT IS RIGHT AFTER YOU PASS OVER ON A BIG BRIDGE.
> *


THANKS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

WHUT IT DEW!!! MAN _*FORT WORTH MAIN ST *_WAS OFF THE HOOK, NO HATIN NO PROBLEMS FROM THE COPS, MUCH SUPPORT FROM THE PARKING LOT MANGER!!! _*MUCH PROPS TO "B" FROM B'S HYDRAULICS FRONTIN ALL THE MONEY FOR THE HOP!!!*_ MUCH PROPS TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP!!!

_*
MAJESTICS

BLVD ACES 

MYSTIC STYLES

ROLLERZ ONLY

FOR U 2 ENVY

AZTEC CREATIONZ

GHETTO DREAMS

INDVIDUALS

B'S HYDRAULICS

AND ALL THE HOMIES FROM THE HOOD!!!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 2 2006, 12:51 AM~5701824
> *WHUT IT DEW!!! MAN FORT WORTH MAIN ST WAS OFF THE HOOK, NO HATIN NO PROBLEMS FROM THE COPS, MUCH SUPPORT FROM THE PARKING LOT MANGER!!! MUCH PROPS TO "B" FROM B'S HYDRAULICS FRONTIN ALL THE MONEY FOR THE HOP!!! MUCH PROPS TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP!!!
> MAJESTICS
> 
> BLVD ACES
> 
> MYSTIC STYLES
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> 
> FOR U 2 ENVY
> 
> AZTEC CREATIONZ
> 
> INDVIDUALS
> 
> B'S HYDRAULICS
> 
> AND ALL THE HOMIES FROM THE HOOD!!!!!
> *


GHETTO DREAMS


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

SORRY ABOUT!!! MUCH PROPS TO *GHETTO DREAMS!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

:thumbsup: THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT!!! LOWRIDING IS ALIVE AND WELL IN FORT WORTH TEXAS!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

http://www.majestix.cc/index69.htm</a>


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 2 2006, 02:21 AM~5702123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT!!! LOWRIDING IS ALIVE AND WELL IN FORT WORTH TEXAS!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 2 2006, 01:21 AM~5702123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT!!! LOWRIDING IS ALIVE AND WELL IN FORT WORTH TEXAS!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURN-OUT, HOPEFULLY WE CAN ROLL OUT THERE ONE OF THIS WEEKENDS !


----------



## Synbad979

Did anybody catch the news.....

There was a shooting at Joe's Sunday night???


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jul 3 2006, 05:04 PM~5710472
> *Did anybody catch the news.....
> 
> There was a shooting at Joe's Sunday night???
> *


I HEARD RIGHT WHEN THE NEWS WAS GOING OFF I'LL CATCH IT TONIGHT AT 9PM ON FOX-4


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 3 2006, 05:10 PM~5710504
> *I HEARD RIGHT WHEN THE NEWS WAS GOING OFF I'LL CATCH IT TONIGHT AT 9PM ON FOX-4
> *


Here's the story from NBC 5:

DALLAS -- Dallas police are looking for at least one person after a woman was fatally shot in the head during a robbery attempt overnight Sunday.

The shooting took place at about 1:40 a.m. off of South Carroll Avenue when a married couple had stopped for a bite to eat after spending a night on the town.

Officials said an armed man approached the couple and the husband drove off. The gunman opened fire, striking the woman, 27-year-old Teresa Sandoval, in the head.

Police said the gunman then fled the scene in a black SUV.

Sandoval's husband pulled over at a nearby tire store on the 200 block of South Carroll Avenue and then called 911.

Sandoval was transported to Baylor Medical Center in Dallas. Sandoval survived for several hours after the shooting but was pronounced dead shortly after 11 a.m.

Investigators said those in the black SUV are most likely involved with at least three overnight robberies, NBC 5 reported.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

THATS FUCKED UP!!!! :angry:


----------



## dannysnty

any one that goes out there be careful if they were going to fuck with a innocent person.you never know they can start jacking one of us.


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 4 2006, 01:10 AM~5712646
> *THATS FUCKED UP!!!! :angry:
> *


yea it is...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jul 4 2006, 03:59 AM~5712914
> *any one that goes out there be careful if they were going to fuck with a innocent person.you never know they can start jacking one of us.
> *


That is a reality check, letting us know we need to ALWAYS watch our backs. It is a damn shame. I am thankful that none of us was involved on either side of the gun.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jul 4 2006, 02:59 AM~5712914
> *any one that goes out there be careful if they were going to fuck with a innocent person.you never know they can start jacking one of us.
> *


*that spot is 1block away from the dope houses and crack houses, it's not a good area for anyone to be. we were out there a few times last year and those assholes were selling drugs in the alley behind joes burgers. :uh: 
it can happen anywhere but going there just makes it easier for them to do dirt and run back into the hood. 
i agree with synbad we need to get away from the hood spots and look for commercial areas with restaurants and stores where the rides can be seen and appreciated... 
for us joes is pretty much done! :angry: 

dallas has alot more to offer than just that spot. 

good luck to everyone in ft.worth we hope you guys can keep it going, all it takes is a little planning and it can happen. *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 4 2006, 10:15 AM~5713440
> *that spot is 1block away from the dope houses and crack houses, it's not a good area for anyone to be. we were out there a few times last year and those assholes were selling drugs in the alley behind joes burgers. :uh:
> it can happen anywhere but going there just makes it easier for them to do dirt and run back into the hood.
> i agree with synbad we need to get away from the hood spots and look for commercial areas with restaurants and stores where the rides can be seen and appreciated...
> for us joes is pretty much done!  :angry:
> 
> dallas has alot more to offer than just that spot.
> 
> good luck to everyone in ft.worth we hope you guys can keep it going, all it takes is a little planning and it can happen.
> *


IT DAMN SURE DOES. I AM DOWN FOR ANY SOPT OFF OF NW HWY EAST OR WEST. FT WORTH WAS COOL THE PAST COUPLE OF WEEKENDS BUT I DON'T KNOW THE STREETS OF FT WORTH LIKE I KNOW THE STREETS OF DALLAS. I WAS TALKING TO SOME OF THE GUYS AND MAYBE A COMPROMISE COULD BE MADE SWITCH SPOTS BACK AND FORTH SO EACH CITY GETS SOME LOVE.

SPEAKING OF NW HWY WHAT ABOUT NEAR GARLAND BETWEEN JUPITER AND SHILOH? BIKERS USE IT ON THURSDAYS WHY NOT US ON THE WEEKENDS PLEANT OF PARKING LOTS, PLACES THAT STAY OPEN. NOT SO MUCH A NIGHT LIFE SCENE BUT A NICE WIDE STREET WITH PARALLEL SIDE STREETS. IT WOULD REALLY BE A GOOD SPOT.

MY $0.02 UNTIL THEN IT'S FT. WORTH


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.




----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 4 2006, 09:30 AM~5713510
> *IT DAMN SURE DOES. I AM DOWN FOR ANY SOPT OFF OF NW HWY EAST OR WEST. FT WORTH WAS COOL THE PAST COUPLE OF WEEKENDS BUT I DON'T KNOW THE STREETS OF FT WORTH LIKE I KNOW THE STREETS OF DALLAS. I WAS TALKING TO SOME OF THE GUYS AND MAYBE A COMPROMISE COULD BE MADE SWITCH SPOTS BACK AND FORTH SO EACH CITY GETS SOME LOVE.
> 
> SPEAKING OF NW HWY WHAT ABOUT NEAR GARLAND BETWEEN JUPITER AND SHILOH? BIKERS USE IT ON THURSDAYS WHY NOT US ON THE WEEKENDS PLEANT OF PARKING LOTS, PLACES THAT STAY OPEN. NOT SO MUCH A NIGHT LIFE SCENE BUT A NICE WIDE STREET WITH PARALLEL SIDE STREETS. IT WOULD REALLY BE A GOOD SPOT.
> 
> MY $0.02 UNTIL THEN IT'S FT. WORTH
> *


i think that sounds good to rotate,my car is under consruction,all i got is my daily driver but im down to cruise  as far as joe's we havent gone there in a while,and with just what happen i dont think will go back.unless we have a good turn out......


----------



## EL LOKOTE




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

QUOTE(TOP DOG '64 @ Jul 4 2006, 10:15 AM) 
that spot is 1block away from the dope houses and crack houses, it's not a good area for anyone to be. we were out there a few times last year and those assholes were selling drugs in the alley behind joes burgers. 
it can happen anywhere but going there just makes it easier for them to do dirt and run back into the hood. 
i agree with synbad we need to get away from the hood spots and look for commercial areas with restaurants and stores where the rides can be seen and appreciated... 
for us joes is pretty much done! 

dallas has alot more to offer than just that spot. 

good luck to everyone in ft.worth we hope you guys can keep it going, all it takes is a little planning and it can happen. 


IT DAMN SURE DOES. I AM DOWN FOR ANY SOPT OFF OF NW HWY EAST OR WEST. FT WORTH WAS COOL THE PAST COUPLE OF WEEKENDS BUT I DON'T KNOW THE STREETS OF FT WORTH LIKE I KNOW THE STREETS OF DALLAS. I WAS TALKING TO SOME OF THE GUYS AND MAYBE A COMPROMISE COULD BE MADE SWITCH SPOTS BACK AND FORTH SO EACH CITY GETS SOME LOVE.

SPEAKING OF NW HWY WHAT ABOUT NEAR GARLAND BETWEEN JUPITER AND SHILOH? BIKERS USE IT ON THURSDAYS WHY NOT US ON THE WEEKENDS PLEANT OF PARKING LOTS, PLACES THAT STAY OPEN. NOT SO MUCH A NIGHT LIFE SCENE BUT A NICE WIDE STREET WITH PARALLEL SIDE STREETS. IT WOULD REALLY BE A GOOD SPOT.

MY $0.02 UNTIL THEN IT'S FT. WORTH 



JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW I TALKED TO THE MANAGER OF THE STORE WE HAD OUR HANG OUT AT AND WE AGREED THAT IT WOULD BE WISE TO HAVE IT TWICE A MONTH AND THAT LOCATION, THIS WOULD BE GOOD FOR ALL RIDERZ AND CLUBS, SO THAT WAY THAT SPOT DOESNT GET PLAYED OUT AND WE CAN TAKE CRUISE TO D-TOWN AS WELL, SO WHERE IS THERE A GOOD SPOT OUT IN DALLAS I AM READY TO ROLL!!! 

BUT IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE MORE ULA MEMBERS OUT IN FORT WORTH TO SUPPORT OUR CRUISES JUST LIKE FORT WORTH GOES OUT TO D-TOWN CRUISES JUST MY 2 CENTS, BUT I AM DOWN FOR WHATEVER!!!!


FORTWORTHAZTEC!!!
F.W.L.O.


----------



## VENOM65

Happy 4th to all the DFW RIDERS. HAVE A SAFE HOLIDAY.


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Hey what about that spot I see DLriders at at 30 and Crockerhill exit where Walmart is...the parking lots are not full and there's alot of lighting and plenty of restaurants to eat at while chillin....Venom- I never heard anyone telling you guys to move?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jul 4 2006, 06:15 PM~5716496
> *Hey what about that spot I see DLriders at at 30 and Crockerhill exit where Walmart is...the parking lots are not full and there's alot of lighting and plenty of restaurants to eat at while chillin....Venom- I never heard anyone telling you guys to move?
> *


DATE:????????
TIME:????????


----------



## POORHISPANIC

I seen them over there chillin a couple of times and never saw the cops there...the more the merrier I say! :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 4 2006, 09:30 AM~5713510
> *SPEAKING OF NW HWY WHAT ABOUT NEAR GARLAND BETWEEN JUPITER AND SHILOH? BIKERS USE IT ON THURSDAYS WHY NOT US ON THE WEEKENDS PLEANT OF PARKING LOTS, PLACES THAT STAY OPEN. NOT SO MUCH A NIGHT LIFE SCENE BUT A NICE WIDE STREET WITH PARALLEL SIDE STREETS. IT WOULD REALLY BE A GOOD SPOT.
> 
> MY $0.02 UNTIL THEN IT'S FT. WORTH
> *


The sonic is a good spot, for those of you that don't know every thursday nite the sonic hosts bike nite, on a good nite you may see over hundred bikes out there. Most sonics are cool with hosting stuff like cruise nights and bike nights, they have a small budget set aside for mothly events. That area is cool cuz there is a sams, frys, and the old massey cadillac large parking lots, and side streets that people can park on and still be on the main strip. (like crenshaw blvd) if any of you have time stop by on thursday nite if you like fast bikes you will like this spot...

The Observer did a article on this spot
click link ----> http://www.dallasobserver.com/issues/2003-...ature_full.html


----------



## Synbad979

I used to take a station vehicle out to the sonic on bike night.....

We would probably have to talk to the manager to see what night ULA can post up.

There is a street between sonic and the soccer field I know that cars can park there.

But this is another topic that needs to be discussed at the meeting next week....

The parking area at the pool hall has been expanded so everybody that come should have a parking space. 

Sooooooo..........Next week we need to have everybody at the meeting to discuss this and the proposition presented to us by Bajito Onda cuz it will involve ALL the car clubs.....

So atleast send a rep for your car club to the meeting.....


----------



## dannysnty

that sonic's sounds good to me,or the walmart we have been up there before just to post up and chill.no cops yet ethier one would be cool..


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59

THAT ***** SAID F.W.L.O. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

:uh: :uh: WHAT'CH YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jul 5 2006, 02:10 PM~5720333
> *that sonic's sounds good to me,or the walmart we  have been up there before just to post up and chill.no cops yet ethier one would be cool..
> *



yea thats a good spot. I never see the laws there.


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jul 4 2006, 09:15 PM~5716496
> *Hey what about that spot I see DLriders at at 30 and Crockerhill exit where Walmart is...the parking lots are not full and there's alot of lighting and plenty of restaurants to eat at while chillin....Venom- I never heard anyone telling you guys to move?
> *


*thats a damn good spot* :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

The place Joe is referring to is where we have our meetings. We have never been asked to move or leave. When we caravan we always meet in the Walmart gas station parking lot across the street from our meeting place. It is right off 30 and Cockrell Hill..


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Come on Homie....there is nothing poor about Joe :biggrin: , this is Fernando with Phaylanx....I go to eat at some of those places and I cruise by checking out the cool rides...I thought you guys were trying to start a new hangout....oh my bad, I also hit the walmart from time to time...Sal knows...lol :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

THAT WOULD BE A BAD ASS SPOT TO CHILL !!!!! THERE'S A TACO CABANA FOR ALL THA DRINKERS!!!!! :biggrin: THE OTHER NITE WE WERE THERE TILL ABOUT 2:30 DRINKING AND PLAYING MUSIC AND NEVER HEARD A WORD !!!! COPS EVEN ROLLED BY!!!! DIDNT MESS WITH US !!!  & WE COULD ROLL UP AND DOWN COCKRELL HILL!!!!   


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!!!! JUST MY .02 CENTS!!!!

ANYONE ELSE DOWN??????


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 5 2006, 09:34 PM~5722030
> * THAT WOULD BE A BAD ASS SPOT TO CHILL !!!!! THERE'S A TACO CABANA FOR ALL THA DRINKERS!!!!! :biggrin: THE OTHER NITE WE WERE THERE TILL ABOUT 2:30 DRINKING AND PLAYING MUSIC AND NEVER HEARD A WORD !!!! COPS EVEN ROLLED BY!!!! DIDNT MESS WITH US !!!   & WE COULD ROLL UP AND DOWN COCKRELL HILL!!!!
> SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!!!! JUST MY .02 CENTS!!!!
> 
> ANYONE ELSE DOWN??????
> *


Sorry Fernando, Yes that's a cool spot. We've been in the Walmart parking lot by the gas station and never been messed with. We could give it a try. How bout Sat people meet up at gas station about 8:30 roll to Frajoles and head out to Ft Worth?


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 5 2006, 10:58 PM~5722084
> *Sorry Fernando, Yes that's a cool spot. We've been in the Walmart parking lot by the gas station and never been messed with. We could give it a try. How bout Sat people meet up at gas station about 8:30 roll to Frajoles and head out to Ft Worth?
> *


*that sounds good ill b at frijoles waiting on yall who else is going to frijoles*


----------



## POORHISPANIC

That sounds pretty good....how late do they serve dinner at Frijoles? :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

SOUNDS GOOD TO ME LETS DO IT.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 5 2006, 08:34 PM~5722030
> * THAT WOULD BE A BAD ASS SPOT TO CHILL !!!!! THERE'S A TACO CABANA FOR ALL THA DRINKERS!!!!! :biggrin: THE OTHER NITE WE WERE THERE TILL ABOUT 2:30 DRINKING AND PLAYING MUSIC AND NEVER HEARD A WORD !!!! COPS EVEN ROLLED BY!!!! DIDNT MESS WITH US !!!   & WE COULD ROLL UP AND DOWN COCKRELL HILL!!!!
> SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!!!! JUST MY .02 CENTS!!!!
> 
> ANYONE ELSE DOWN??????
> *



I'M DOWN TO ROLL ANYWHERE SO LETS DO IT. D-TOWN OR FT. WORTH


----------



## dannysnty

so 8:30 at the walmart parking lot  or chicano time 9:30 j/p :biggrin:


----------



## dallastejas

Sup Mr.Ortiz..I see ya on the way out from the 8 to 5!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

where at?


----------



## dallastejas

Plano Rd.I'm in that green stang!!!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

oh yea thats cool.Allready.


----------



## dallastejas

I holler at ya...


----------



## ramon0517

whats up ULA - just droppin' in to say what's up and see what will be going on this weekend.........


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by ramon0517_@Jul 7 2006, 07:43 AM~5730714
> *whats up ULA - just droppin' in to say what's up and see what will be going on this weekend.........
> *



FT. WORTH ON MAIN STREET ON SATURDAY NITE.


----------



## MAJESTIX

> _Originally posted by ramon0517_@Jul 7 2006, 08:43 AM~5730714
> *whats up ULA - just droppin' in to say what's up and see what will be going on this weekend.........
> *


for those of you not going to Ft.Worth, we will be rollin' out to Kellers Drive-In Saturday nite 9:00/10:00pm.....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jul 7 2006, 11:09 AM~5732184
> *for those of you not going to Ft.Worth, we will be rollin' out to Kellers Drive-In Saturday nite 9:00/10:00pm.....
> *


hey any directions to the DRIVE-IN ?????


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*when yall fools leave walmart are yall going 2 frijoles or straight to ft worth*


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 7 2006, 04:13 PM~5732927
> *hey any directions to the DRIVE-IN ?????
> *


Keller's Drive-In 
6537 E Northwest Hwy, Dallas, TX 75231 
(across from Tejano West)

75-South exit N.W. Hwy go East cross Abrams 1/2 block on L/S next door to Hwy Cafe uffin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

THANKS HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Tonite July 8, Dallas Lowriders will be meeting at the Wal-Mart gas station parking lot off I-30 & Cockrell Hill 8pm. Leaving at 8:30 sharp.. Will proceed to Fajolies in Arlington to meet other club members and ULA members who will gather at Farjolies at 8pm. We will all caravan together to Ft Worth. So let's watch out for each other and be safe caravaning on the freeway. Let's keep it a safe speed 55-60, were not in a Nascar race to get there. 
If you have any questions call me 817-368-1648 Homie John


----------



## Homie Styln

Also for those from the ULA that are going to H-Town LRM, let me know were going to try and hook up with H-Town ULA see if we can get both grps in the same area. 
Let me know who's going so I can let the guy from the H-town ULA know so he can see about setting this up.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

*just wanted to let everyone know Kellers went real good last night. :thumbsup:

i got there a little late but when i pulled up everyone had their line-ups lookin good. :thumbsup:

D-town Bombs, Phaylanx and Dallas Lowriders had a few members and to all the solo riders that were representin! :thumbsup: 

we had no problems being there food, drinks, bathrooms it was all good, dallas needs a good safe spot to kick-it...*

uffin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*when are yall going back to kellers*


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Phaylanx started at 8pm at the Walmart/Taco Cabana spot then cruised to Joe's Burgers and lastly to Kellers....Like we said before...have gas/diesel will travel! :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jul 9 2006, 06:14 PM~5743041
> *when are yall going back to kellers
> *


*We will talk about it at the next ULA meeting...*


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 9 2006, 05:01 PM~5742710
> *just wanted to let everyone know Kellers went real good last night. :thumbsup:
> 
> i got there a little late but when i pulled up everyone had their line-ups lookin good. :thumbsup:
> 
> D-town Bombs, Phaylanx and Dallas Lowriders had a few members and to all the solo riders that were representin!  :thumbsup:
> 
> we had no problems being there food, drinks, bathrooms it was all good, dallas needs a good safe spot to kick-it...
> 
> uffin:
> *


any pics


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 9 2006, 05:01 PM~5742710
> *just wanted to let everyone know Kellers went real good last night. :thumbsup:
> 
> i got there a little late but when i pulled up everyone had their line-ups lookin good. :thumbsup:
> 
> D-town Bombs, Phaylanx and Dallas Lowriders had a few members and to all the solo riders that were representin!  :thumbsup:
> 
> we had no problems being there food, drinks, bathrooms it was all good, dallas needs a good safe spot to kick-it...
> 
> uffin:
> *



:biggrin: kool


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 8 2006, 07:13 AM~5735992
> *Tonite July 8, Dallas Lowriders will be meeting at the Wal-Mart gas station parking lot off I-30 & Cockrell Hill 8pm. Leaving at 8:30 sharp.. Will proceed to Fajolies in Arlington to meet other club members and ULA members who will gather at Farjolies at 8pm. We will all caravan together to Ft Worth. So let's watch out for each other and be safe caravaning on the freeway. Let's keep it a safe speed 55-60, were not in a Nascar race to get there.
> If you have any questions call me 817-368-1648 Homie John
> *



So you didn't make the Imperial show then ???


----------



## TechniquesOG

The Homies at the Imperial Show


----------



## ULA

Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
2443 Walnut Hill Lane
Dallas, Texas 75229 
Ph: 972-243-1111

www.pugsleys.com


----------



## PIQUE86




----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jul 11 2006, 07:10 AM~5752155
> *Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
> 2443 Walnut Hill Lane
> Dallas, Texas 75229
> Ph: 972-243-1111
> 
> www.pugsleys.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jul 9 2006, 06:14 PM~5743041
> *when are yall going back to kellers
> *


I talked to a few people last nite and it looks like it's gonna happen again this Saturday nite.... 

We will talk more about it at the next meeting on Wednesday.


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 11 2006, 02:07 PM~5754330
> *I talked to a few people last nite and it looks like it's gonna happen again this Saturday nite....
> 
> We will talk more about it at the next meeting on Wednesday.
> *


Hey don't forget about my lady's 30th year party this weekend...


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jun 27 2006, 09:02 AM~5675789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHERE DO YOU GET THE PRE-REG FORMS? CALLED THE PHONE NUMBER ON THE FLYER THEY DONT HAVE PRE-REG FORMS THEY DO PROMOTION ONLY.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jul 11 2006, 09:10 AM~5752155
> *Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
> 2443 Walnut Hill Lane
> Dallas, Texas 75229
> Ph: 972-243-1111
> 
> www.pugsleys.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Synbad979

Due to Technical Difficulties Shorty's Show is on Hold for now....
There are some details that need to be worked out and we are on it.....
Pre Reg is on hold so just chill for a minute....

Del From Bajito Onda is going to try to make the meeting tonight.....

So who ever has questions please write them down so we can ask her.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

I thought we were not messing with them?


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 12 2006, 12:13 PM~5760191
> *I thought we were not messing with them?
> *


 :0 :0 who


----------



## VGP

:uh:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

That Bajito Onda lady.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jun 21 2006, 06:27 PM~5647165
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'>This Saturday nite at Kellers Drive-In across from Tejano West Nite Club, went last week and it went real well. (food, drinks, music etc)
> Felt like 2002 again...  :biggrin:*


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jul 11 2006, 09:10 AM~5752155
> *Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
> 2443 Walnut Hill Lane
> Dallas, Texas 75229
> Ph: 972-243-1111
> 
> www.pugsleys.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

uffin: WOW things are changing since I've been gone it's been over a year now.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Jul 11 2006, 04:49 PM~5754692
> *Hey don't forget about my lady's 30th year party this weekend...
> *


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 13 2006, 11:14 AM~5766345
> *-----> KELLERS VIDEO 2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Jul 11 2006, 02:49 PM~5754692
> *Hey don't forget about my lady's 30th year party this weekend...
> *


tell celina edward's ready to get his drink on :biggrin: she knows what im talking about


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC




----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 13 2006, 11:14 AM~5766345
> *This Saturday nite at Kellers Drive-In across from Tejano West Nite Club, went last week and it went real well. (food, drinks, music etc)
> Felt like 2002 again...  :biggrin:
> *


2002? THAT WAS THE YEAR OF THE DEUCE. :thumbsup:


----------



## PIQUE86

so every 1 at kellers 2 morrow night then?>


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

I'll be at the VFW for CELINAS B-day party!!!!yahoo!!


----------



## Synbad979

Somebody put up a ULA page on myspace so click below

ULA DFW on myspace


----------



## MAJESTIX

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jul 14 2006, 03:46 PM~5774212
> *Somebody put up a ULA page on myspace so click below
> 
> ULA DFW on myspace
> *


:thumbsup:

www.myspace.com/majestixcarclub


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Check out the Bong Champ in action at JB Kustoms going on as we speak!
http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/members/members.html


----------



## BalleronaBudget

Subject: ARKANSAS SUPER CAR SHOW 5



Hello Exhibitors,



That time of the year has come again and as always we look forward to seeing you at this years Super Show. You will notice that this year we have added sweeps stakes categories, moved the early registration date back, hired new judges, changed the venue and have a new media partner in Clear Channel Radio. These changes are made in our effort to continue to grow the event and bring you the show that you and your vehicles deserve.



This years sweep stakes categories are:

$1000 Best Car

$1000 Best Truck

$500 Best Classic Car/Truck

$500 Best Hot Rod Car/Truck

$500 Best Euro

$150 Best Sport Bike

$150 Best Custom Bike



You should receive your registration information in the mail in the next few days. If not as always you can print a form from the website. Online registration will be available in the next couple of weeks.



We are also working on forming the Arkansas Super Club those interested in more info send an email with super club in the subject line.



If you have any questions or would like posters and postcards do not hesitate to write or call me at 501-562-1495 or Byron at 501-960-5395.





Sincerely



Dwain Collins, President/Founder


Kreations N Kulors Events
8921 Gardner Rd Suite B
Little Rock, Arkansas 72202
http://arkansassupercarshow.com


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Jul 15 2006, 11:14 AM~5777779
> *Subject: ARKANSAS SUPER CAR SHOW 5
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Exhibitors,
> 
> 
> 
> That time of the year has come again and as always we look forward to seeing you at this years Super Show. You will notice that this year we have added sweeps stakes categories, moved the early registration date back, hired new judges, changed the venue and have a new media partner in Clear Channel Radio. These changes are made in our effort to continue to grow the event and bring you the show that you and your vehicles deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> This years sweep stakes categories are:
> 
> $1000 Best Car
> 
> $1000 Best Truck
> 
> $500 Best Classic Car/Truck
> 
> $500 Best Hot Rod Car/Truck
> 
> $500 Best Euro
> 
> $150 Best Sport Bike
> 
> $150 Best Custom Bike
> 
> 
> 
> You should receive your registration information in the mail in the next few days. If not as always you can print a form from the website. Online registration will be available in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> We are also working on forming the Arkansas Super Club those interested in more info send an email with super club in the subject line.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any questions or would like posters and postcards do not hesitate to write or call me at 501-562-1495 or Byron at 501-960-5395.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely
> 
> 
> 
> Dwain Collins, President/Founder
> Kreations N Kulors Events
> 8921 Gardner Rd Suite B
> Little Rock, Arkansas 72202
> http://arkansassupercarshow.com
> *


IS THERE GOING TO BE A HOP :dunno:


----------



## BalleronaBudget

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jul 16 2006, 01:43 AM~5781200
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE A HOP :dunno:
> *


There has been an exhibition over the last 2 years, but since the only real hoppers to show are from the ULA in Dallas (1 car each year) Not really a contest.

Call Dwain or Byron and you can work out a deal to show.


----------



## ULA




----------



## Mr.Ortiz

yahooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dannysnty

:wave: were is everyone :biggrin:


----------



## r77monte

Saturday night at kellers hamburgers, we were what you called discriminated against , we were not allowed to buy food or drinks or park in there parking lot I think we should get together and do something about it I myself think it unfare we are no different of those with hot rods and motorcycles not only that we have our family with us what harm can we do.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

What? I thought it was all cool there at Kellers?


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by r77monte_@Jul 17 2006, 10:52 AM~5788014
> *Saturday night at kellers hamburgers, we were what you called discriminated against , we were not allowed to buy food or drinks or park in there parking lot I think we should get together and do something about it I myself think it unfare  we are no different of those with hot rods and motorcycles not only that we have our family with us what harm can we do.
> *


that's fucked up homie,i guess they dont want our money :angry: i tought they were being cool with us going back


----------



## TOP DOG '64

We (majestix) will be speaking with the owner this week, there are a couple of issues that have come up. One of the issues is the car wash is not part of Kellers it is it's own business, and last week when all the lowriders were there we parked at the car wash not Kellers. 

1. The waitresses are not allowed to sell beer or food if you are not on their (kellers) property. Which makes sense. 

2. The cars are supposed to be parked with the hot rods in the kellers parking lot. (Not the car wash next door)

3. There are two waitresses that are discriminating against us.(lowriders)

4. The CAR WASH cannot be used for parking because there is nobody picking up the trash and the trash cans are over full. So we get blamed for the mess.


We will try to meet with Mr. Keller but I don't think he knows what is going on with these two waitresses. 

And I agree now it's not about going there but we are not going to sit back and let them discriminate against us we have the same rights they do. If we have to we will take it to the next level. 

If we have to we will call FOX 4 - Saul Garza! :biggrin: 

I will let everyone know what comes out of our meeting.


----------



## VGP

hmmmm :scrutinize:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

We (majestix) will be speaking with the owner this week, there are a couple of issues that have come up. One of the issues is the car wash is not part of Kellers it is it's own business, and last week when all the lowriders were there we parked at the car wash not Kellers. 

1. The waitresses are not allowed to sell beer or food if you are not on their (kellers) property. Which makes sense. 

2. The cars are supposed to be parked with the hot rods in the kellers parking lot. (Not the car wash next door)

3. There are two waitresses that are discriminating against us.(lowriders)

4. The CAR WASH cannot be used for parking because there is nobody picking up the trash and the trash cans are over full. So we get blamed for the mess.


We will try to meet with Mr. Keller but I don't think he knows what is going on with these two waitresses. 

And I agree now it's not about going there but we are not going to sit back and let them discriminate against us we have the same rights they do. If we have to we will take it to the next level. 

If we have to we will call FOX 4 - Saul Garza! :biggrin: 

I will let everyone know what comes out of our meeting.


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 17 2006, 12:33 PM~5788677
> *We (majestix) will be speaking with the owner this week, there are a couple of issues that have come up. One of the issues is the car wash is not part of Kellers it is it's own business, and last week when all the lowriders were there we parked at the car wash not Kellers.
> 
> 1. The waitresses are not allowed to sell beer or food if you are not on their (kellers) property. Which makes sense.
> 
> 2. The cars are supposed to be parked with the hot rods in the kellers parking lot. (Not the car wash next door)
> 
> 3. There are two waitresses that are discriminating against us.(lowriders)
> 
> 4. The CAR WASH cannot be used for parking because there is nobody picking up the trash and the trash cans are over full. So we get blamed for the mess.
> We will try to meet with Mr. Keller but I don't think he knows what is going on with these two waitresses.
> 
> And I agree now it's not about going there but we are not going to sit back and let them discriminate against us we have the same rights they do. If we have to we will take it to the next level.
> 
> If we have to we will call FOX 4 - Saul Garza!  :biggrin:
> 
> I will let everyone know what comes out of our meeting.
> *


saul garza :scrutinize: :thumbsup: i knew something wasnt right


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

DAMN ANOTHER DAMN RACIST WAITRESS, DIDN'T SOMEBODY HAVE A PROBLEM LAST YEAR WITH THIS SAME ISSUE, I THINK THAT MR. KELLER KNOWS WHATS GOING ON, CAUSE HE KEEPS HAVING THIS IGNORANT ASS PEOPLE WORKING FOR HIM ! :dunno:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 17 2006, 01:26 PM~5788935
> *DAMN ANOTHER DAMN RACIST WAITRESS, DIDN'T SOMEBODY HAVE A PROBLEM LAST YEAR WITH THIS SAME ISSUE, I THINK THAT MR. KELLER KNOWS WHATS GOING ON, CAUSE HE KEEPS HAVING THIS IGNORANT ASS PEOPLE WORKING FOR HIM !  :dunno:
> *



T you know what type of waitress work for him, I'm sure their minimum wage. :uh: She is probably tellin him a bunch of damn lies. We will try to get it straight and if not it's like I said before Dallas has alot more to offer....


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 17 2006, 01:39 PM~5789027
> *T you know what type of waitress work for him, I'm sure their minimum wage. :uh:  She is probably tellin him a bunch of damn lies. We will try to get it straight and if not it's like I said before Dallas has alot more to offer....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

Why don't we settle on a place that has air conditioning.....
Its to damn hot to be sitting outside.


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jul 17 2006, 05:41 PM~5789936
> *Why don't we settle on a place that has air conditioning.....
> Its to damn hot to be sitting outside.
> *



:roflmao: 

COME ON SYNBAD! 

IT'S SUMMERTIME! :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jul 17 2006, 04:41 PM~5789936
> *Why don't we settle on a place that has air conditioning.....
> Its to damn hot to be sitting outside.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Ok here's an idea....we have gotten together in the past for boycotting, parties, picnics, and we have made LRM made changes when they would come to Dallas. So if we can make a nationwide magazine change I know we can do it with a burger joint. Ok so here's my idea... why not get all together one saturday and bombrush Kellers with all the cars at the same time so we can ALL PARK where the hotrods would normally be....now then we would be parked where we are supposed to be to get service and we won't get discriminate against....We done it in the past so why not do it again just that this time not Flagpole Hill or Joe Pool Lake...but Kellers!.....oh by the way..this is my idea and not a Phaylanx Idea!...


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 17 2006, 02:03 PM~5788523
> *We (majestix) will be speaking with the owner this week, there are a couple of issues that have come up. One of the issues is the car wash is not part of Kellers it is it's own business, and last week when all the lowriders were there we parked at the car wash not Kellers.
> 
> 1. The waitresses are not allowed to sell beer or food if you are not on their (kellers) property. Which makes sense.
> 
> 2. The cars are supposed to be parked with the hot rods in the kellers parking lot. (Not the car wash next door)
> 
> 3. There are two waitresses that are discriminating against us.(lowriders)
> 
> 4. The CAR WASH cannot be used for parking because there is nobody picking up the trash and the trash cans are over full. So we get blamed for the mess.
> We will try to meet with Mr. Keller but I don't think he knows what is going on with these two waitresses.
> 
> And I agree now it's not about going there but we are not going to sit back and let them discriminate against us we have the same rights they do. If we have to we will take it to the next level.
> 
> If we have to we will call FOX 4 - Saul Garza!  :biggrin:
> 
> I will let everyone know what comes out of our meeting.
> *


hey mando, i was there before you guys were. and if you remember, i was parked under there carport . hell i was surrouned by hot rods when i got there. and they still would not sell us food or beer. fred and myself went in to talk to the people inside about there waitresses and they told us that any one in a lowrider would not be served. i say dont talk to keller, call saul garza and set his ass up.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 17 2006, 12:33 PM~5788677
> *We (majestix) will be speaking with the owner this week, there are a couple of issues that have come up. One of the issues is the car wash is not part of Kellers it is it's own business, and last week when all the lowriders were there we parked at the car wash not Kellers.
> 
> 1. The waitresses are not allowed to sell beer or food if you are not on their (kellers) property. Which makes sense.
> 
> 2. The cars are supposed to be parked with the hot rods in the kellers parking lot. (Not the car wash next door)
> 
> 3. There are two waitresses that are discriminating against us.(lowriders)
> 
> 4. The CAR WASH cannot be used for parking because there is nobody picking up the trash and the trash cans are over full. So we get blamed for the mess.
> We will try to meet with Mr. Keller but I don't think he knows what is going on with these two waitresses.
> 
> And I agree now it's not about going there but we are not going to sit back and let them discriminate against us we have the same rights they do. If we have to we will take it to the next level.
> 
> If we have to we will call FOX 4 - Saul Garza!  :biggrin:
> 
> I will let everyone know what comes out of our meeting.
> *




WHY NOT TRY THE TACO CABANA OR WALMART PARKING LOT ON 30 AND COCKRELL HILL THIS WEEKEND???? SINCE THEY'RE BULLSHITIN AT KELLERS!!!!! FOR ALL THOSE WHO AINT GOIN TO HEAT WAVE!!!! JUST MY .02 CENTS!!!!! ANYBODY DOWN?????

COM'ON AND LET THA GOOD TIMES ROLL!!!!!! uffin: uffin: uffin:

WE GOT A WHOLE WEEK TO PLAN!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 17 2006, 11:51 PM~5792590
> *WHY NOT TRY THE TACO CABANA OR WALMART PARKING LOT ON 30 AND COCKRELL HILL THIS WEEKEND???? SINCE THEY'RE BULLSHITIN AT KELLERS!!!!! FOR ALL THOSE WHO AINT GOIN TO HEAT WAVE!!!! JUST MY .02 CENTS!!!!! ANYBODY DOWN?????
> 
> COM'ON  AND LET THA GOOD TIMES ROLL!!!!!! uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> 
> WE GOT A WHOLE WEEK TO PLAN!!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## PIQUE86

Man i posted up in the back of kellers sat night for a lil while..shit i was surrounded of gringos.. they didnt fuck with me though...  i got service from a waitress didnt have a problem... but who knows.. those just my 2 cents.. if ya want to bombard Kellers whenever ???im down... lets get all our raza down there shit.. fuck them putos.. and if ya want to call Saul Garza lets call his ass 2... shit ... im bouty homies..


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jul 17 2006, 08:35 PM~5791082
> *Ok here's an idea....we have gotten together in the past for boycotting, parties, picnics, and we have made LRM made changes when they would come to Dallas. So if we can make a nationwide magazine change I know we can do it with a burger joint.  Ok so here's my idea... why not get all together one saturday and bombrush Kellers with all the cars at the same time so we can ALL PARK where the hotrods would normally be....now then we would be parked where we are supposed to be to get service and we won't get discriminate against....We done it in the past so why not do it again just that this time not Flagpole Hill or Joe Pool Lake...but Kellers!.....oh by the way..this is my idea and not a Phaylanx Idea!...
> *




LETS BOMBARD kELLERS HELL YEAH.... LETS PROVE TO THEM WE CAN OUTNUMBER THEM 2..


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 18 2006, 02:46 AM~5793174
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

:uh:


----------



## dannysnty

taco cabana sounds good uffin:


----------



## VGP




----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 18 2006, 12:51 AM~5792590
> *WHY NOT TRY THE TACO CABANA OR WALMART PARKING LOT ON 30 AND COCKRELL HILL THIS WEEKEND???? SINCE THEY'RE BULLSHITIN AT KELLERS!!!!! FOR ALL THOSE WHO AINT GOIN TO HEAT WAVE!!!! JUST MY .02 CENTS!!!!! ANYBODY DOWN?????
> 
> COM'ON  AND LET THA GOOD TIMES ROLL!!!!!! uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> 
> WE GOT A WHOLE WEEK TO PLAN!!!!
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 17 2006, 01:39 PM~5789027
> *T you know what type of waitress work for him, I'm sure their minimum wage. :uh:  She is probably tellin him a bunch of damn lies. We will try to get it straight and if not it's like I said before Dallas has alot more to offer....
> *


SO IF DALLAS HAS MORE 2 OFFER Y R U GUYS HAVING SO MAY PROBLEMS? HERE N FORITOS BRO ITS BEEN ALL GOOD. SO Y DONT U GUYS COME ON DOWN AND KICK IT WITH US?


----------



## Forgiven 63

well I will Just trow my 2 cent up in this.... :around: 

I personaly have never had any problems at Kellers. But I see
where some of the Homies are comeing from. If there are 
waitresses and car hop's that refuse to serve lowriders,
than let's give Mr. Keller the benefit of doubt. And give him a chance to 
correct this Shit..... 

Now, chilling at Taco Cabana or the WalMart Parking is cool.
But How long will that last. these are businesses and they would want
us to come in and buy something, not just chill in the parking lot.
mabe it would work out if somebody talked to the managers and they
didnt mind us chilling. Shit if the Homies from Ft.Worth made it happened.
We can make it happened in Dallas too... 

That way we can do the every other weekend thing.....

Whatever we do, 
Let show them the ULA does thing's the right way.
And that we are not to be Fucked with.......


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

JUST CHECKED OUT THE SEPT. ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, THEY GOT A SPREAD OF THE U.L.A. KICKING IT AT JOE'S BURGERS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## gamezg

just wanna let everyone know that TOMBRAIDER is about a days worth of work away from being done. so i just wanna say. FT. WORTH YALL BETTER BE READY CAUSE I WILL BE THERE AND BRING YOUR HOPPERS. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by gamezg_@Jul 18 2006, 10:48 PM~5799466
> *just wanna let everyone know that TOMBRAIDER is about a days worth of work away from being done. so i just wanna say. FT. WORTH YALL BETTER BE READY CAUSE I WILL BE THERE AND BRING YOUR HOPPERS.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 18 2006, 06:51 PM~5799121
> *JUST CHECKED OUT THE SEPT. ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, THEY GOT A SPREAD OF THE U.L.A. KICKING IT AT JOE'S BURGERS !  :thumbsup:
> *


MUCH PROPS TO THE U.L.A. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by gamezg_@Jul 18 2006, 08:48 PM~5799466
> *just wanna let everyone know that TOMBRAIDER is about a days worth of work away from being done. so i just wanna say. FT. WORTH YALL BETTER BE READY CAUSE I WILL BE THERE AND BRING YOUR HOPPERS.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## dannysnty

*U L A :biggrin: *


----------



## VGP

Whats up with the ULA website??? Slick Rick what you doing man, dont leave me in the dark, I got a couple of pics for you


----------



## PIQUE86




----------



## dallastejas

Speaking of Saul Garza....Anybody seen the commercial."Cruisin' to Oxnard"on Fox 4 where the news guy is rollin in a 65 drop top,looks like a Dallas Lowrider car I believe???


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Jul 19 2006, 11:55 AM~5803232
> *Speaking of Saul Garza....Anybody seen the commercial."Cruisin' to Oxnard"on Fox 4 where the news guy is rollin in a 65 drop top,looks like a Dallas Lowrider car I believe???
> *


i belive it is a dl car much probs to dL


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

When is Shorties car show again?


----------



## ULA

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 18 2006, 08:51 PM~5799121
> *JUST CHECKED OUT THE SEPT. ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, THEY GOT A SPREAD OF THE U.L.A. KICKING IT AT JOE'S BURGERS !  :thumbsup:
> *


CHECK IT OUT!

LRM ARTICLE FOR JOE'S BURGERS:

LINK ----> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&#entry5803421


----------



## VGP




----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by gamezg_@Jul 18 2006, 08:48 PM~5799466
> *just wanna let everyone know that TOMBRAIDER is about a days worth of work away from being done. so i just wanna say. FT. WORTH YALL BETTER BE READY CAUSE I WILL BE THERE AND BRING YOUR HOPPERS.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 18 2006, 09:51 PM~5799121
> *JUST CHECKED OUT THE SEPT. ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, THEY GOT A SPREAD OF THE U.L.A. KICKING IT AT JOE'S BURGERS !  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

It's clear they don't really want us there. The people they hire most likley reflect the establishments values. Even if there low paid, most fast food places pay low, so why at this place do they act this way?
This man either doesn't need or doesn't want our money so why keep pushing it..
It's may be illegal what he's doing but like I said why keep asking him to let us go there. :0


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 19 2006, 01:15 PM~5803794
> *It's clear they don't really want us there. The people they hire most likley reflect the establishments values. Even if there low paid, most fast food places pay low, so why at this place do they act this way?
> This man either doesn't need or doesn't want our money so why keep pushing it..
> It's may be illegal what he's doing but like I said why keep asking him to let us go there.  :0
> *


We had a hard time getting in touch with him, one of his managers from the other location (Harry Hines) was nice enough to give him our number. He called *today* and we actually had a good meeting with him. I want to speak to the car clubs that were there last Saturday night to explain the situation, before I post anything I want to be sure that the presidents from the Lowrider Car Clubs agree with what Mr. Keller has to say & offer. I don't want to post anything before I speak with some of your club reps because people just start taking action when in fact the only people that know what is really going on are the ones that walked up and tried to reason with the manager. (myself & JC) I am meeting with my club tonight to discuss this matter, some of you that are making comments don't realize that the issue is with my car club not yours and there was only 2 waitresses that were being difficult. We have *never* asked Mr.Keller if we could hang out there, we used to chill there back in 2001-2003 without any problems, this was the *first* time we have ever been turned down by Kellers. We want to make sure Mr. Keller knows what is going on before we take any kind of action and I understand that some of you are getting impatient but I am working on it. 

Ask yourself:
If you went to a restaurant and they did not want to serve you would you just go to another? 

Or would you at least try to get down to the bottom of it? 

We have resolved the issue, now I just want us to make the smart decision and not blow it by going back and forth on layitlow.

Please be patient, you will be notified if not on layitlow by phone call and or the next ULA meeting.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 19 2006, 01:15 PM~5803794
> *It's clear they don't really want us there. The people they hire most likley reflect the establishments values. Even if there low paid, most fast food places pay low, so why at this place do they act this way?
> This man either doesn't need or doesn't want our money so why keep pushing it..
> It's may be illegal what he's doing but like I said why keep asking him to let us go there.  :0
> *


DAMN JOHN, YOU HIT IT RIGHT ON THE HEAD. FUCK MR KELLER AND HIS PLACE.


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 19 2006, 01:47 PM~5804019
> *We had a hard time getting in touch with him, one of his managers from the other location (Harry Hines) was nice enough to give him our number. He called today and we actually had a good meeting with him. I want to speak to the car clubs that were there last Saturday night to explain the situation, before I post anything I want to be sure that the presidents from the Lowrider Car Clubs agree with what Mr. Keller has to say & offer. I don't want to post anything before I speak with some of your club reps because people just start taking action when in fact the only people that know what is really going on are the ones that walked up and tried to reason with the manager. (myself & JC) I am meeting with my club tonight to discuss this matter, some of you that are making comments don't realize that the issue is with my car club not yours and there was only 2 waitresses that were being difficult. We have never asked Mr.Keller if we could hang out there, we used to chill there back in 2001-2003 without any problems, this was the first time we have ever been turned down by Kellers. We want to make sure Mr. Keller knows what is going on before we take any kind of action and I understand that some of you are getting impatient but I am working on it.
> 
> Ask yourself:
> If you went to a restaurant and they did not want to serve you would you just go to another?
> 
> Or would you at least try to get down to the bottom of it?
> 
> We have resolved the issue, now I just want us to make the smart decision and not blow it by going back and forth on layitlow.
> 
> Please be patient, you will be notified if not on layitlow by phone call and or the next ULA meeting.
> *


----------



## VGP




----------



## TOP DOG '64

Do what is best for your car club, I will do what is best for my car club.


----------



## ULA

CHECK IT OUT!

LRM ARTICLE FOR JOE'S BURGERS:

LINK ----> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&#entry5803421


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 19 2006, 02:49 PM~5804305
> *Do what is best for your car club, I will do what is best for my car club.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz

I SAY AFTER THE H-TOWN SHOW THE NEXT WEEKEND WE GO TO JOES AND SHOW HIS ESTABLISHMENT SOME LOVE AFTER ALL HES THE ONLY ONE THAT HAS OFFERED A CHILL SPOT THEN THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND WE GO TO FORT WORTH :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 19 2006, 03:15 PM~5803794
> *It's clear they don't really want us there. The people they hire most likley reflect the establishments values. Even if there low paid, most fast food places pay low, so why at this place do they act this way?
> This man either doesn't need or doesn't want our money so why keep pushing it..
> It's may be illegal what he's doing but like I said why keep asking him to let us go there.  :0
> *


 :0 I guess for the same reason Rosa Parks wanted to sit in the front! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jul 19 2006, 03:39 PM~5804803
> *I SAY AFTER THE H-TOWN SHOW THE NEXT WEEKEND WE GO TO JOES AND SHOW HIS ESTABLISHMENT SOME LOVE AFTER ALL HES THE ONLY ONE THAT HAS OFFERED A CHILL SPOT THEN THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND WE GO TO FORT WORTH  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## POORHISPANIC

There's just no love for lowriders anymore.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jul 19 2006, 03:54 PM~5804883
> *There's just no love for lowriders anymore.
> *


There is luv in Fort Worth!!!! :biggrin: but we need to get something crakin in DALLAS!!!!


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz+Jul 19 2006, 06:39 PM~5804803-->
> 
> 
> 
> I SAY AFTER THE H-TOWN SHOW THE NEXT WEEKEND WE GO TO JOES AND SHOW HIS ESTABLISHMENT SOME LOVE AFTER ALL HES THE ONLY ONE THAT HAS OFFERED A CHILL SPOT THEN THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND WE GO TO FORT WORTH  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 19 2006, 06:53 PM~5804878
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Your right...word on the street is that Panther City does show love for the Lowriders... :biggrin:


----------



## CALI-OG

moving to TEXAS soon!!!! i need to find a place to live!!! where all the action is at!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jul 19 2006, 04:54 PM~5804883
> *There's just no love for lowriders anymore.
> *


 :0


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jul 19 2006, 06:31 PM~5805115
> *:0
> *


Were running out of places to chill at...


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jul 19 2006, 05:33 PM~5805133
> *Were running out of places to chill at...
> *


true,im sure their is a place out there for us,im sure if all of us takes time from our busy day.to go out and find a spot,we would find one.  were looking but so far no luck.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

HERE'S MY 2 CENTS, I THOUGHT JOE'S BURGERS WAS A PRETTY GOOD SPOT TO CHILL ,I NEVER THOUGHT IN THE BEGINING IT COULD WORK OUT CAUSE OF THE LOCATION(EVERYBODY KNOWS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT ) ,BUT WHEN WE GOT EVERYBODY TOGETHER THAT PLACE WAS PACKED, THE OWNER WAS PRETTY KOOL ABOUT US THERE, HE NEVER HAD NO PROBLEMS WITH US BEING THERE ,AND ABOUT THE INCIDENT THAT HAPPEN THERE A WHILE BACK, THAT WAS A CAR JACKIN THAT COULD HAVE HAPPEN ANYWHERE NOT JUST JOE'S BURGERS , BUT REGARDLESS IM DOWN 4 WHATEVER THE UL.A. AS A WHOLE DECIDES TO DO ! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 19 2006, 04:39 PM~5805175
> *HERE'S MY 2 CENTS, I THOUGHT JOE'S BURGERS WAS A PRETTY GOOD SPOT TO CHILL ,I NEVER THOUGHT IN THE BEGINING IT COULD WORK OUT CAUSE OF THE LOCATION(EVERYBODY KNOWS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT ) ,BUT WHEN WE GOT EVERYBODY TOGETHER THAT PLACE WAS PACKED, THE OWNER WAS PRETTY KOOL ABOUT US THERE, HE NEVER HAD NO PROBLEMS WITH US BEING THERE ,AND ABOUT THE INCIDENT THAT HAPPEN THERE A WHILE BACK, THAT WAS A CAR JACKIN THAT COULD HAVE HAPPEN ANYWHERE NOT JUST JOE'S BURGERS , BUT REGARDLESS IM DOWN 4 WHATEVER THE UL.A.  AS A WHOLE DECIDES TO DO !  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WE NEED TO KICK IT AT JOES ASAP!!!


----------



## POORHISPANIC

What' up Tiny, you going to take your ride to Heatwave this weekend?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jul 19 2006, 05:59 PM~5805218
> *What' up Tiny, you going to take your ride to Heatwave this weekend?
> *



NAW BRO, I WON'T BE ABLE TO MAKE IT OUT THERE THIS WEEKEND, I THINK A FEW OF OUR MEMBERS ARE GOING THOUGH !


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by CALI-OG_@Jul 19 2006, 07:25 PM~5805079
> *moving to TEXAS soon!!!! i need to find a place to live!!! where all the action is at!!!  :biggrin:
> *


dallas homie, but if u bring that ruca that's on ur profile, shit u can stay at my crib. :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by CALI-OG+Jul 19 2006, 05:25 PM~5805079-->
> 
> 
> 
> moving to TEXAS soon!!!! i need to find a place to live!!! where all the action is at!!!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-topless_66_@Jul 19 2006, 07:56 PM~5805868
> *dallas homie, but if u bring that ruca that's on ur profile, shit u can stay at my crib. :biggrin:
> *



 


:roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Jul 19 2006, 06:56 PM~5805868
> * but if u bring that ruca that's on ur profile, shit u can stay at my crib. :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## PIQUE86

its whatevers homies... im down with whatevers,,,,, whatever ULA decides i roll with ya..


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 19 2006, 12:10 PM~5803361
> *When is Shorties car show again?
> *


It's Aug. 13 right after the Tiempos Locos show (Aug. 12, Longview, Tx)


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jul 20 2006, 05:42 AM~5807877
> *It's Aug. 13 right after the Tiempos Locos show (Aug. 12, Longview, Tx)
> *


Thank you!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 19 2006, 03:47 PM~5804019
> *We had a hard time getting in touch with him, one of his managers from the other location (Harry Hines) was nice enough to give him our number. He called today and we actually had a good meeting with him. I want to speak to the car clubs that were there last Saturday night to explain the situation, before I post anything I want to be sure that the presidents from the Lowrider Car Clubs agree with what Mr. Keller has to say & offer. I don't want to post anything before I speak with some of your club reps because people just start taking action when in fact the only people that know what is really going on are the ones that walked up and tried to reason with the manager. (myself & JC) I am meeting with my club tonight to discuss this matter, some of you that are making comments don't realize that the issue is with my car club not yours and there was only 2 waitresses that were being difficult. We have never asked Mr.Keller if we could hang out there, we used to chill there back in 2001-2003 without any problems, this was the first time we have ever been turned down by Kellers. We want to make sure Mr. Keller knows what is going on before we take any kind of action and I understand that some of you are getting impatient but I am working on it.
> 
> Ask yourself:
> If you went to a restaurant and they did not want to serve you would you just go to another?
> 
> Or would you at least try to get down to the bottom of it?
> 
> We have resolved the issue, now I just want us to make the smart decision and not blow it by going back and forth on layitlow.
> 
> Please be patient, you will be notified if not on layitlow by phone call and or the next ULA meeting.
> *


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 19 2006, 05:39 PM~5805175
> *HERE'S MY 2 CENTS, I THOUGHT JOE'S BURGERS WAS A PRETTY GOOD SPOT TO CHILL ,I NEVER THOUGHT IN THE BEGINING IT COULD WORK OUT CAUSE OF THE LOCATION(EVERYBODY KNOWS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT ) ,BUT WHEN WE GOT EVERYBODY TOGETHER THAT PLACE WAS PACKED, THE OWNER WAS PRETTY KOOL ABOUT US THERE, HE NEVER HAD NO PROBLEMS WITH US BEING THERE ,AND ABOUT THE INCIDENT THAT HAPPEN THERE A WHILE BACK, THAT WAS A CAR JACKIN THAT COULD HAVE HAPPEN ANYWHERE NOT JUST JOE'S BURGERS , BUT REGARDLESS IM DOWN 4 WHATEVER THE UL.A.  AS A WHOLE DECIDES TO DO !  :thumbsup:
> *


True,True....Joes is da' place!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jul 20 2006, 05:42 AM~5807877
> *It's Aug. 13 right after the Tiempos Locos show (Aug. 12, Longview, Tx)
> *


What other events are there for august and september?


----------



## Homie Styln

:0


> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Jul 19 2006, 12:55 PM~5803232
> *Speaking of Saul Garza....Anybody seen the commercial."Cruisin' to Oxnard"on Fox 4 where the news guy is rollin in a 65 drop top,looks like a Dallas Lowrider car I believe???
> *


The 65 convertable is a Dallas Lowrider car!!!!   
That's how we roll...


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 20 2006, 10:14 AM~5808468
> *:0
> 
> The 65 convertable is a Dallas Lowrider car!!!!
> That's how we roll...
> *



:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ramon0517

*whats up jesse (VGP) how are you bro.... havent seen any of your work lately, whats up with that bro..... lol ... well just wanted to say whats up to the ULA - i also wanted to see who all is going to the HEATWEAVE this weekend....... *


----------



## dannysnty

all the solo riders car clubs that are going out of town drive safe and be carefull


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by ramon0517_@Jul 20 2006, 10:33 AM~5808578
> *whats up jesse (VGP) how are you bro....  havent seen any of your work lately, whats up with that bro.....  lol ...  well just wanted to say whats up to the ULA - i also wanted to see who all is going to the HEATWEAVE this weekend.......
> *


Chilling here bro y tu? There havnt been any car shows lately so I dont got any new material. We need to get together more often so it gives me something to do.

I do got a couple up my sleeve, but I have to wait for some permission...oh hell...


----------



## VGP

This past Saturday I went to Celinas Brithday party and took some pics of them and the party. I had a bad ass time. Here was a little something I put together really fast. I got more and some really good ones, but I wanted to talk to Jorge before I do anything  , I hope this is ok bro...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 20 2006, 09:08 AM~5808745
> *This past Saturday I went to Celinas Brithday party and took some pics of them and the party.  I had a bad ass time.  Here was a little something I put together really fast.  I got more and some really good ones, but I wanted to talk to Jorge before I do anything   , I hope this is ok bro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I had a great time there!!! yahoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VGP

Also yesterday I went on a mission for the ULA. Here is a sneak peek of whats to come...I am just waiting to make sure the check that the ULA passed out dont bounce  :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 20 2006, 11:11 AM~5808762
> *I had a great time there!!! yahoo!!!!!!!!!
> *


I got a couple good ones of you guys too. I even got one I am going to save in my back pockets for blackmailing you whenever I need something


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

haha LOL I know you were gonna say something like that.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 20 2006, 11:24 AM~5808834
> *haha LOL  I know you were gonna say something like that.
> *


lol...I am not Big tyming like you guys on here. I am small tyme trying to make it in this world without being stepped on


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Your like me small time.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 20 2006, 11:46 AM~5808944
> *Your like me small time.
> *


Hahaha...whatever fool!


----------



## dannysnty

> Your like me small time.
> [/quote
> :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

:biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 20 2006, 07:13 AM~5808174
> *What other events are there for august and september?
> *



SAY BRO, DON'T YOU BE PAYING ATTENTION AT THE U.L.A. MEETINGS , J/P HOMIE ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 20 2006, 10:57 AM~5809521
> *SAY BRO, DON'T YOU BE PAYING ATTENTION AT THE U.L.A. MEETINGS , J/P HOMIE !  :biggrin:
> *


HA YEA DAWG BUT IM MAKING A CALENDER OF EVENTS.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 17 2006, 11:51 PM~5792590
> *WHY NOT TRY THE TACO CABANA OR WALMART PARKING LOT ON 30 AND COCKRELL HILL THIS WEEKEND???? SINCE THEY'RE BULLSHITIN AT KELLERS!!!!! FOR ALL THOSE WHO AINT GOIN TO HEAT WAVE!!!! JUST MY .02 CENTS!!!!! ANYBODY DOWN?????
> 
> COM'ON  AND LET THA GOOD TIMES ROLL!!!!!! uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> 
> WE GOT A WHOLE WEEK TO PLAN!!!!
> *


SO WHATS THE DEAL ? :dunno:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 20 2006, 11:48 AM~5809935
> *HA YEA DAWG BUT IM MAKING A CALENDER OF EVENTS.
> *


I just updated the calendar that I get together and I have them to pass out on Thursday's meeting next week.....

Don't foget this weekend is Heatwave, and the following weekend is Houston LRM for June........August 12--Tiempos Locos in Longview, Tx, August 13th Shorty's Show, but I'll have calendars at the meeting these are just a few the I can think off the top of my head.


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 20 2006, 10:57 AM~5809521
> *SAY BRO, DON'T YOU BE PAYING ATTENTION AT THE U.L.A. MEETINGS , J/P HOMIE !  :biggrin:
> *


come on tiny quit picking on him just cause he rolls 24's :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

ha ha yea he's picking on me cuz im a small timer just trying to make it in this world.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 20 2006, 03:02 PM~5810527
> *ha ha yea he's picking on me cuz im a small timer just trying to make it in this world.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 20 2006, 01:02 PM~5810527
> *ha ha yea he's picking on me cuz im a small timer just trying to make it in this world.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

ULA Members, 
We have been talking with the owner of Keller’s Drive-In and discussing the incident that happened last Saturday night. Mr. Keller has made it clear to us that he does not want to lose our business. He is willing to offer us a chance to have our own Lowrider Cruise Nights at Keller’s Drive-In. Most of you have already received an email or PM from me and know what I’m working on. Mr. Keller will be meeting with his employees this weekend and will be working out all the details. I will have all the info at the next ULA Meeting for all the ULA members to discuss. If you are interested in what is going down send representation or attend the next ULA Meeting. (Thursday 27th)

Mando Reyes
Majestix Car Club


----------



## VGP

:0 All of ya'll Fockers stoled my thunder with all this bull S*$t talk :angry: 


REPOST
Like a Mother F&^%er




> _Originally posted by VGP+Jul 20 2006, 11:02 AM~5808715-->
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling here bro y tu?  There havnt been any car shows lately so I dont got any new material.  We need to get together more often so it gives me something to do.
> 
> I do got a couple up my sleeve, but I have to wait for some permission...oh hell...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2006, 11:08 AM~5808745
> *This past Saturday I went to Celinas Brithday party and took some pics of them and the party.  I had a bad ass time.  Here was a little something I put together really fast.  I got more and some really good ones, but I wanted to talk to Jorge before I do anything   , I hope this is ok bro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VGP_@Jul 20 2006, 11:13 AM~5808771
> *Also yesterday I went on a mission for the ULA.  Here is a sneak peek of whats to come...I am just waiting to make sure the check that the ULA passed out dont bounce    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Incognito

Where is Vicente Fernandez, he was live on stage....


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 20 2006, 07:35 PM~5813049
> *:0 All of ya'll Fockers stoled my thunder with all this bull S*$t talk :angry:
> REPOST
> Like a Mother F&^%er
> 
> *












I LUB IT!

:biggrin:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 20 2006, 09:08 AM~5808745
> *This past Saturday I went to Celinas Brithday party and took some pics of them and the party.  I had a bad ass time.  Here was a little something I put together really fast.  I got more and some really good ones, but I wanted to talk to Jorge before I do anything   , I hope this is ok bro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VGP, post Vicente Fernandez, he was live on stage at the party...that's who we are looking at....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

ATT: ALL D/FW RIDERS I HAVE GOOD NEWS WE FOUND ANOTHER SPOT TO 
ROLL AND CHILL LIKE THE GOOD OLD DAY'S 

FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT KNOW MAIN ST. REAL WELL THERE IS A LITTLE TACO STAND ACROSS FROM THE FORT WORTH MERCARDO THAT JUST OPEN. WELL WE SPOKE TO THE OWNER AND SAID SHE WANT'S TO GIVE IT A CHANCE, THEY SELL GOOD MEXICAN BURRITOS\TACOS ETC...DRINKS. SHE STAY'S OPEN TILL 3:00 IN THE MORNING ON SATURDAY NIGHTS AND SHE HAS PIC-NIC TABLES. SHE DOESNT SELL BEER YET! BUT THERE ARE TWO STORES RIGH NEXT DOOR TO THE LITTLE TACO STAND ONE IS A DRIVE THRU AND THE OTHER IS A MOM AND POPS STORE, WE CAN USE THERE PARKING LOT ALSO! NOT TO TAKE AWAY FROM JOE'S BURGERS AND THERE WILL ONLY BE ONE JOES BURGER'S BUT IT'S THE FORT WORTH VERSION, AND THERE IS MAIN ST TO STILL CRUIZE GAS HOP!!! AND SCRAPE "HOMIE STYLIN" KNOW WUZ ZUP!!! BUT WE CAN CHILL AND CRUIZE AND MOST OF ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME!!! 

I TOLD HER THAT WE WILL SEE IN TWO WEEKS AFTER WE COME BACK FROM H-TOWN I KNOW THERE ARE A BUNCH FROM D/FW GOING. SO IN TWO WEEKS IT'S ON!!! 

TURTLE!!!


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Jul 20 2006, 09:52 PM~5813187
> *VGP, post Vicente Fernandez, he was live on stage at the party...that's who we are looking at....
> *


Hahahaha....yeah thats right..

Here is my story...this old dude was doing his thing...


























































And then some one in the background was like "Man I can do better then that," so the old guy was like ok thats see big mouth...so the guy in the background gets up and...










































































blowes everyone away  




:biggrin:


----------



## westsidebagos

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 20 2006, 09:52 PM~5813534
> *ATT: ALL D/FW RIDERS I HAVE GOOD NEWS WE FOUND ANOTHER SPOT TO
> ROLL AND CHILL LIKE THE GOOD OLD DAY'S
> 
> FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT KNOW MAIN ST. REAL WELL THERE IS A LITTLE TACO STAND ACROSS FROM THE FORT WORTH MERCARDO THAT JUST OPEN. WELL WE SPOKE TO THE OWNER AND SAID SHE WANT'S TO GIVE IT A CHANCE, THEY SELL GOOD MEXICAN BURRITOS\TACOS ETC...DRINKS. SHE STAY'S OPEN TILL 3:00 IN THE MORNING ON SATURDAY NIGHTS AND SHE HAS PIC-NIC TABLES. SHE DOESNT SELL BEER YET! BUT THERE ARE TWO STORES RIGH NEXT DOOR TO THE LITTLE TACO STAND ONE IS A DRIVE THRU AND THE OTHER IS A MOM AND POPS STORE, WE CAN USE THERE PARKING LOT ALSO! NOT TO TAKE AWAY FROM JOE'S BURGERS AND THERE WILL ONLY BE ONE JOES BURGER'S BUT IT'S THE FORT WORTH VERSION, AND THERE IS MAIN ST TO STILL CRUIZE GAS HOP!!! AND SCRAPE "HOMIE STYLIN" KNOW WUZ ZUP!!! BUT WE CAN CHILL AND CRUIZE AND MOST OF ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME!!!
> 
> I TOLD HER THAT WE WILL SEE IN TWO WEEKS AFTER WE COME BACK FROM H-TOWN I KNOW THERE ARE A BUNCH FROM D/FW GOING. SO IN TWO WEEKS IT'S ON!!!
> 
> TURTLE!!!
> *


  it sounds good, i'll be there


----------



## Synbad979

By Shortys Hydraulics & Cold Frunt Productions

A chance to win $100,000 car make over, by Shortys Hydraulics. (Specific Details coming!)

Indoor space available on a first come first serve basis. (Preregistration forms will be available by Friday June 2)

Every Car that enters will be placed in a drawing for $2,000 -Overall Best of Show winner is not eligible

$15,000 Cash and Trophies breakdown

Overall Best of show

1st $1,500

2nd $1,000

3rd $ 500

Overall Best of show Bike

1st $ 350

2nd $ 250

3rd $ 150

Most Club Entries

$ 500

Longest Distance

$ 250


Hop & Dance $4,500

Single Pump Truck

1st $ 500

2nd $ 250

3rd $ 150

Single Pump Car

1st $ 500

2nd $ 250

3rd $ 150

Double Pump Car

1st $ 500

2nd $ 250

3rd $ 150

Radical Hop

1st $ 500

2nd $ 250

3rd $ 150

Car & Truck Dance

1st $ 500

2nd $ 250

3rd $ 150
[/quote]

I got the pre reg form so im me and I'll get it to you......


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 20 2006, 09:20 PM~5813747
> *Hahahaha....yeah thats right..
> 
> Here is my story...this old dude was doing his thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then some one in the background was like "Man I can do better then that," so the old guy was like ok thats see big mouth...so the guy in the background gets up and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blowes everyone away
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCKEN POLLO, THAT FOOL CAN SING HIS ASS OFF ! :roflmao:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 20 2006, 09:20 PM~5813747
> *Hahahaha....yeah thats right..
> 
> Here is my story...this old dude was doing his thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then some one in the background was like "Man I can do better then that," so the old guy was like ok thats see big mouth...so the guy in the background gets up and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blowes everyone away
> :biggrin:
> *


dam we missed that :angry: i know someone had to record that crazy ass pollo :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Hey that fool can sing though.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Jul 20 2006, 08:36 PM~5813889
> * it sounds good, i'll be there
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## PIQUE86




----------



## PIQUE86

so whats the scoop for the weekend??


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Jul 21 2006, 10:04 AM~5816238
> *so whats the scoop for the weekend??
> *


Friday nights in Dallas,,,Lower Greenville Ave at Ross Ave on the East Side. 

There's always people ridin just make sure your ridin legit. 

If your lookin' for a spot on Friday....

*We will be out there tonight, at the CAR WASH or at the Taco Cabana.* 

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Jul 21 2006, 10:04 AM~5816238
> *so whats the scoop for the weekend??
> *


FORT WORTH MAIN ST. SATURDAY NIGHT


----------



## 214-CADDY

FRIDAY NIGHT - LETS RIDE!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE AT COCKRELL HILL & I 30 AT THA GOLDEN CORRAL PARKING LOT AT 8:30 PM ON SAT. NITE, SO IF ANY DFW RIDERS WANNA SHOW UP LETS GIVE IT A TRY , NOT TO TAKE AWAY FROM THA FT WORTH ACTION, BUT FUCK IT !!!! DALLAS NEEDS A PLACE TO ROLL!!!!! ALSO WE TALKED WITH THE MANAGER AND HE SAID HE'S LOOKING FOWARD TO SEE SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES OUT THERE!!!!! HE EVEN SAID WE CAN GET OUR DRINK ON AS LONG AS WE KEEP IT CLEAN!!!!! SO IF ANY RIDERS ARE DOWN POST A :thumbsup: TO LET US KNOW YOUR DOWN!!!!! SEE ALL YALL OUT THERE!!!!!


----------



## POORHISPANIC

I will swing by the Taco Cabana Saturday night so we can chill... :biggrin:


----------



## VGP




----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 21 2006, 10:38 PM~5820310
> *         DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE AT COCKRELL HILL & I 30 AT THA GOLDEN CORRAL PARKING LOT AT 8:30 PM ON SAT. NITE, SO IF ANY DFW RIDERS WANNA SHOW UP LETS GIVE IT A TRY , NOT TO TAKE AWAY FROM THA FT WORTH ACTION, BUT FUCK IT !!!! DALLAS NEEDS A PLACE TO ROLL!!!!! ALSO WE TALKED WITH THE MANAGER AND HE SAID HE'S LOOKING FOWARD TO SEE SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES OUT THERE!!!!! HE EVEN SAID WE CAN GET OUR DRINK ON AS LONG AS WE KEEP IT CLEAN!!!!! SO IF ANY RIDERS ARE DOWN POST A  :thumbsup: TO LET US KNOW YOUR DOWN!!!!! SEE ALL YALL OUT THERE!!!!!
> *


WE WILL BE AT THE HEAT WAVE BUT AFTER H-TOWN WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Homie Styln

Cool, looks like we may have a couple places to go now, Ft Worth by the taco stand on Main St just south of Northside Dr and I-30 Cockrell Hill in Dallas.. I'm working on going to both tomorrow, that's right the homie mobile will be going coast to coast, unless my ignition screws up like it did tonite and almost left me stranded.. :0


----------



## POORHISPANIC

C ya there Homie...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jul 21 2006, 10:00 PM~5820397
> *WE WILL BE AT THE HEAT WAVE BUT AFTER H-TOWN WE WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19

DO THA DAMN THANG MY PEOPLE


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 21 2006, 10:38 PM~5820310
> *         DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE AT COCKRELL HILL & I 30 AT THA GOLDEN CORRAL PARKING LOT AT 8:30 PM ON SAT. NITE, SO IF ANY DFW RIDERS WANNA SHOW UP LETS GIVE IT A TRY , NOT TO TAKE AWAY FROM THA FT WORTH ACTION, BUT FUCK IT !!!! DALLAS NEEDS A PLACE TO ROLL!!!!! ALSO WE TALKED WITH THE MANAGER AND HE SAID HE'S LOOKING FOWARD TO SEE SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES OUT THERE!!!!! HE EVEN SAID WE CAN GET OUR DRINK ON AS LONG AS WE KEEP IT CLEAN!!!!! SO IF ANY RIDERS ARE DOWN POST A  :thumbsup: TO LET US KNOW YOUR DOWN!!!!! SEE ALL YALL OUT THERE!!!!!
> *



i hear you homie.... d-town needs a place big time...


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 21 2006, 09:38 PM~5820310
> *         DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE AT COCKRELL HILL & I 30 AT THA GOLDEN CORRAL PARKING LOT AT 8:30 PM ON SAT. NITE, SO IF ANY DFW RIDERS WANNA SHOW UP LETS GIVE IT A TRY , NOT TO TAKE AWAY FROM THA FT WORTH ACTION, BUT FUCK IT !!!! DALLAS NEEDS A PLACE TO ROLL!!!!! ALSO WE TALKED WITH THE MANAGER AND HE SAID HE'S LOOKING FOWARD TO SEE SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES OUT THERE!!!!! HE EVEN SAID WE CAN GET OUR DRINK ON AS LONG AS WE KEEP IT CLEAN!!!!! SO IF ANY RIDERS ARE DOWN POST A  :thumbsup: TO LET US KNOW YOUR DOWN!!!!! SEE ALL YALL OUT THERE!!!!!
> *


that's just down the street ill see if i can make it :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer

Yall ready for the houston show?


----------



## VGP




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 21 2006, 09:38 PM~5820310
> *         DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE AT COCKRELL HILL & I 30 AT THA GOLDEN CORRAL PARKING LOT AT 8:30 PM ON SAT. NITE, SO IF ANY DFW RIDERS WANNA SHOW UP LETS GIVE IT A TRY , NOT TO TAKE AWAY FROM THA FT WORTH ACTION, BUT FUCK IT !!!! DALLAS NEEDS A PLACE TO ROLL!!!!! ALSO WE TALKED WITH THE MANAGER AND HE SAID HE'S LOOKING FOWARD TO SEE SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES OUT THERE!!!!! HE EVEN SAID WE CAN GET OUR DRINK ON AS LONG AS WE KEEP IT CLEAN!!!!! SO IF ANY RIDERS ARE DOWN POST A  :thumbsup: TO LET US KNOW YOUR DOWN!!!!! SEE ALL YALL OUT THERE!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 21 2006, 02:13 PM~5817301
> *Friday nights in Dallas,,,Lower Greenville Ave at Ross Ave on the East Side.
> 
> There's always people ridin just make sure your ridin legit.
> 
> If your lookin' for a spot on Friday....
> 
> We will be out there tonight, at the CAR WASH or at the Taco Cabana.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


GOODTIMES! :thumbsup:



















:biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Jul 23 2006, 08:40 AM~5826343
> *GOODTIMES!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Jul 23 2006, 09:40 AM~5826343
> *GOODTIMES!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mmm look at all that budlight!


----------



## elJefe'67

:thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## Mr.Ortiz

So its at Texas Stadium?


----------



## PIQUE86

nice pics,,,


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 24 2006, 10:46 AM~5832003
> *So its at Texas Stadium?
> *



i think it is Mr Ortiz.. i c texas stadium on the flyer..


----------



## WHIRLWIND

:thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz+Jul 24 2006, 11:46 AM~5832003-->
> 
> 
> 
> So its at Texas Stadium?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PIQUE86_@Jul 24 2006, 12:04 PM~5832064
> *i think it is Mr Ortiz.. i c  texas stadium on the flyer..
> *


Dont mind Ortiz...it's that thin air up there from riding so high with big rims :0


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 24 2006, 11:20 AM~5832395
> *Dont mind Ortiz...it's that thin air up there from riding so high with big rims  :0
> 
> 
> *


i was wondering what that was :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Hey Hey anyways......Where is the party?


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 24 2006, 12:20 PM~5832395
> *Dont mind Ortiz...it's that thin air up there from riding so high with big rims  :0
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jul 24 2006, 09:42 AM~5831979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Is sunday morning the set up time for this show? We are going to Longview Tx to show Tiempos Locos some support, but should be back saturday nite.*


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 24 2006, 12:14 PM~5832631
> *Hey Hey anyways......Where is the party?
> *


*Are you talking about the bachelor party? what's up with that.......*


----------



## Synbad979

They will be setting up Saturday Night.
The ULA needs to get all registration in to Shorty ASAP.
There will be an area for ULA to set up.




> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Jul 24 2006, 06:00 PM~5833908
> *Is sunday morning the set up time for this show? We are going to Longview Tx to show Tiempos Locos some support, but should be back saturday nite.
> *


----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C.




----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C.

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m57/dtownc/100_1375.jpg d-town bombs taco cabana


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

Is anybody going to be chillin at the Golden Corral this Saturday, and if so what time?


----------



## westsidebagos

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Jul 24 2006, 05:07 PM~5833982
> *Are you talking about the bachelor party? what's up with that.......
> *


  what's up george, finally you posted in


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by D-Town Bombs C.C._@Jul 24 2006, 07:42 PM~5835240
> *http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m57/dtownc/100_1375.jpg          d-town bombs taco cabana
> 
> *



REAL NICE LINE-UP DTOWN BOMBS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Jul 24 2006, 04:07 PM~5833982
> *Are you talking about the bachelor party? what's up with that.......
> *



Hey sup J.L. Im ready to party dawg!!! yahoo!!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by D-Town Bombs C.C._@Jul 24 2006, 07:39 PM~5835217
> *
> *


*Greenville Ave.*

:thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

The lineup looks great....


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

ULA Meeting tomorrow night don't forget........


----------



## ULA

Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
2443 Walnut Hill Lane
Dallas, Texas 75229 
Ph: 972-243-1111

www.pugsleys.com


----------



## PIQUE86




----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 25 2006, 06:43 AM~5837953
> *Hey sup J.L. Im ready to party dawg!!!  yahoo!!!
> *


where


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Anywhere......


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jul 26 2006, 12:29 PM~5846524
> *where
> *



IT'S A SECRET BRO, THEY DON'T WANT US POOR PEOPLE AROUND , :biggrin: J/P !


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Ha ha lol Big T you are a funny guy.Foreal where is the party though?


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jul 24 2006, 09:52 PM~5835329
> *Is anybody going to be chillin at the Golden Corral this Saturday, and if so what time?
> *


   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jul 26 2006, 07:50 PM~5849140
> *    :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



WE WILL BE POSTED UP NEXT WEEKEND!!!!! FO SHO!!!!! GOIN TO H-TOWN!!!!!


----------



## Str8Game

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jul 25 2006, 08:35 PM~5842426
> *The lineup looks great....
> *


----------



## PIQUE86

GUESS THA MAJORITY ARE GOING TO H-TOWN... SO GUESS AINT NO 1 CRUISING THIS WEEKEND O NO? I BE STUCK HERE IN D-TOWN.. CANT MAKE IT TO H-TOWN..


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Jul 24 2006, 08:35 PM~5835676
> * what's up george, finally you posted in
> *


What's up Tony...


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Jul 27 2006, 06:21 AM~5850787
> *    GUESS  THA MAJORITY ARE GOING TO H-TOWN... SO GUESS AINT NO 1  CRUISING THIS WEEKEND O NO? I BE STUCK HERE IN D-TOWN.. CANT MAKE IT TO H-TOWN..
> *


*im down to cruise hit me up pm me i think west side bagos will go too*


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jul 27 2006, 02:55 PM~5853926
> *Can big wheels people go too</span>?*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 27 2006, 02:56 PM~5853939
> *Can big wheels people go too?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jul 26 2006, 06:35 AM~5844672
> *Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
> 2443 Walnut Hill Lane
> Dallas, Texas 75229
> Ph: 972-243-1111
> 
> www.pugsleys.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

*ANYONE KNOW HOW I CAN GET A HOLD OF THE OWNER OF THIS WAGON?*


----------



## ULA

COMING EVENTS:


----------



## westsidebagos

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Jul 27 2006, 05:21 AM~5850787
> *    GUESS  THA MAJORITY ARE GOING TO H-TOWN... SO GUESS AINT NO 1  CRUISING THIS WEEKEND O NO? I BE STUCK HERE IN D-TOWN.. CANT MAKE IT TO H-TOWN..
> *


  what's up homie, i'll be in funky town tonight 28th / main. hit me up


----------



## westsidebagos

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jul 27 2006, 03:55 PM~5853926
> *im down to cruise  hit me up pm me i think west side bagos will go too
> *


  what's up homie, i'll be in funky town tonight, hit me up


----------



## westsidebagos

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 27 2006, 03:56 PM~5853939
> *Can big wheels people go too?
> *


  what's up homie, i'll be in funky town tonight, hit me up


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos+Jul 29 2006, 07:56 AM~5863765-->
> 
> 
> 
> what's up homie, i'll be in funky town tonight 28th / main. hit me up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2006, 07:58 AM~5863774
> * what's up homie, i'll be in funky town tonight, hit me up
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-westsidebagos_@Jul 29 2006, 08:00 AM~5863781
> * what's up homie, i'll be in funky town tonight, hit me up
> *


*Will be where ever homies!!! D-town if possible if not we can go to F-town see what's up.*


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Yall make sure and call me tonight!!!yahoo!!!


----------



## 214RIDERZ

ME N HEARTBREAKER WILL BE IN FUNKY TOWN AROUND 9 OR SO ANYONE IS WELCOME OUT TO KICK IT COME ON ANY RIDERZ THAT DIDNT GO TO HTOWN COME OUT N KICK BACK


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 28 2006, 10:44 AM~5858820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE KNOW HOW I CAN GET A HOLD OF THE OWNER OF THIS WAGON?
> *


I don't now but I do know where there's a wagon sitting behind a shop in case your looking for one....


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Jul 28 2006, 08:06 AM~5857879
> *Today Sunday car show @ Jupiter Chev.off Jupiter & 635,after party @ Club Purgatory!!!!
> Check-in time 9a.m.-2p.m. Show is @ 2p.m.-6p.m. Pre-register $15-Gate $20Music by MixxxMasta D.J.'s...Sponsered by Latin Life Mag. TTown Music,DSR AP-Rhino,D-Town Nites,ClubPurgotory,etc.etc.
> *


GOTTA CHECK THIS OUT! :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

:biggrin: JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW ME (SAL) AND GILBERT FROM BAD BOYS WILL BE HOPPING AGAINST EACH OTHER FOR A CASE A BEER AT JOES THIS WEEKEND. SO COME ON DOWN AND WATCH ME SPANK THAT ASS. :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 31 2006, 01:42 PM~5874888
> *:biggrin: JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW ME (SAL) AND GILBERT FROM BAD BOYS WILL BE HOPPING AGAINST EACH OTHER FOR A CASE A BEER AT JOES THIS WEEKEND. SO COME ON DOWN AND WATCH ME SPANK THAT ASS. :biggrin:
> *


*if you win can i drink some of that beer</span>* :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 31 2006, 11:42 AM~5874888
> *:biggrin: JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW ME (SAL) AND GILBERT FROM BAD BOYS WILL BE HOPPING AGAINST EACH OTHER FOR A CASE A BEER AT JOES THIS WEEKEND. SO COME ON DOWN AND WATCH ME SPANK THAT ASS. :biggrin:
> *



ORALE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 28 2006, 10:44 AM~5858820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE KNOW HOW I CAN GET A HOLD OF THE OWNER OF THIS WAGON?
> *


yes I know him his name is mike and he is one my club members of LOLOW'S


----------



## PIQUE86




----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 31 2006, 11:42 AM~5874888
> *:biggrin: JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW ME (SAL) AND GILBERT FROM BAD BOYS WILL BE HOPPING AGAINST EACH OTHER FOR A CASE A BEER AT JOES THIS WEEKEND. SO COME ON DOWN AND WATCH ME SPANK THAT ASS. :biggrin:
> *


Tell Gilbert Que sea Budweiser!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 31 2006, 01:42 PM~5874888
> *:biggrin: JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW ME (SAL) AND GILBERT FROM BAD BOYS WILL BE HOPPING AGAINST EACH OTHER FOR A CASE A BEER AT JOES THIS WEEKEND. SO COME ON DOWN AND WATCH ME SPANK THAT ASS. :biggrin:
> *


*WHY NOT AT KELLER'S FRIDAY NIGHT?* uffin:
*THEY SELL BEER BY THE CASE THERE.* :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jul 31 2006, 02:28 PM~5876089
> *if you win can i drink some of that beer</span> :biggrin:
> *



you already know. i dont drink beer anyway. you can split it with tiny. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

hey hey what about me?


----------



## Synbad979

WHOAAA Free beer???

Ortiz brings a pogo stick and we will "hop" for the beer!!


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 1 2006, 10:43 AM~5881583
> *WHOAAA Free beer???
> 
> Ortiz brings a pogo stick and we will "hop" for the beer!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 1 2006, 10:43 AM~5881583
> *WHOAAA Free beer???
> 
> Ortiz brings a pogo stick and we will "hop" for the beer!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

quote=VENOM65,Aug 1 2006, 12:39 PM~5881561]
you already know. i dont drink beer anyway. you can split it with tiny. :biggrin:
[/quote]
[/B]y tiny he might try to drink it all by himself * *


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> quote=VENOM65,Aug 1 2006, 12:39 PM~5881561]
> you already know. i dont drink beer anyway. you can split it with tiny. :biggrin:


[/B]y tiny he might try to drink it all by himself * 
[/quote]
:uh: *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Can the poor people have one?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 1 2006, 02:23 PM~5883046
> *Can the poor people have one?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Hey sup big T?


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 1 2006, 04:23 PM~5883046
> *Can the poor people have one?
> *



Oh Yea he's planning a wedding so he is poor.......For now, Heard Mr. Ortiz said there won't be a dollar dance ...IF you ain't got $50 you can't dance!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 1 2006, 06:31 PM~5883745
> *Oh Yea he's planning a wedding so he is poor.......For now, Heard Mr. Ortiz said there won't be a dollar dance ...IF you ain't got $50 you can't dance!! :biggrin:
> *


*i cant dance anyways* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Can't get any poorer than me fellas!... :biggrin:


----------



## snl47

posting for Jorge,,


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 1 2006, 04:31 PM~5883745
> *Oh Yea he's planning a wedding so he is poor.......For now, Heard Mr. Ortiz said there won't be a dollar dance ...IF you ain't got $50 you can't dance!! :biggrin:
> *


Ah hell anyways....come on fellas I never said that. Thats not true.... but foreal 50 and up..... Im joking........ See yall friday night at kellers. :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 1 2006, 02:23 PM~5883046
> *Can the poor people have one?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 1 2006, 04:31 PM~5883745
> *Oh Yea he's planning a wedding so he is poor.......For now, Heard Mr. Ortiz said there won't be a dollar dance ...IF you ain't got $50 you can't dance!! :biggrin:
> *



he's gonna be a lonely mofo out on the dance floor. might as well start break dancin. :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 2 2006, 08:16 AM~5887857
> *he's gonna be a lonely mofo out on the dance floor. might as well start break dancin.  :biggrin:
> *


mr.ortiz dont know nothing about that,he rolls "24"s j/p :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Hey hey fellas I never said that.........I dont break dance and I bought my 24's with nickles and dimes...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln

You know all those BIG WHEEL riders are trouble makers and there gangsta and hard core break dancers... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 2 2006, 11:06 AM~5888425
> *You know all those BIG WHEEL riders are trouble makers and there gangsta and hard core break dancers... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LOL

whast up Homie Stylin.. long time no see..


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Ah hell now yall guys got old man John started.


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 2 2006, 11:08 AM~5888448
> *Ah hell now yall guys got old man John started.
> *


Mr Ortiz I'm just calling'em like as see it.. Pique86, I'm in Cali on vacation be back the the end of Aug..


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Lil John I think you start more trouble then anyone I know........


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 2 2006, 11:49 AM~5888808
> *Lil John I think you start more trouble then anyone I know........
> *


Com'on Mr Ortiz, you know I hold you in the highest regards.. Now when's the break danceing start????


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Lil John are you coming to my event?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 1 2006, 02:25 PM~5883070
> *Hey sup big T?
> *



WUZZ UP ,TRYING TO GET READY FOR SATURDAY TO HELP SAL OUT WITH THAT CASE OF *"BUDWEISER"* :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Thats cool are you gonna make it to Kellers on Friday night?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 2 2006, 11:18 AM~5888999
> *Thats cool are you gonna make it to Kellers on Friday night?
> *



SHIT, I DON'T KNOW CAUSE IF I GO TO KELLERS FRIDAY, I WON'T HAVE NO BEER MONEY SATURDAY ! :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Okay cool well Ill see you Saturday night. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 2 2006, 12:05 PM~5888906
> *Lil John are you coming to my event?
> *


For sure homie, I wouldn't miss it... But I can't break dance and don't have $50.. :0


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Na its a FREE event JOHN,. .........Well good I hope you do come homie....


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 2 2006, 02:20 PM~5889421
> *Na its a FREE event JOHN,. .........Well good I hope you do come homie....
> *


*when is it* :0


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 2 2006, 12:20 PM~5889421
> *Na its a FREE event JOHN,. .........Well good I hope you do come homie....
> *


are you going to have pollo sing :dunno:


----------



## SHOELACES

say how many of ULA is going to Vegas this year with cars?


----------



## TOP DOG '64

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

The Cruise Night at Keller's is all set, just wanted to remind everyone about the parking situation and the other things we need to watch out for. 

*Set-Up:* We will be there to line-up the cars /car clubs at 8:30pm

*Parking:* Spectator parking will be behind Keller’s on the grass field (NO PARKING AT CAR WASH)

*Drinking:* Beer will be sold by Keller’s $1.75 each you must be 21years old with valid ID. If you are caught bringing in your own beer you will be asked to leave Keller’s.

*Waitresses:* Please be patient with the Keller’s employee’s this first cruise night will be a learning experience and we can work on making it better and discuss issues at the next ULA Meeting.

*Trash:* We will have trash bags on site, please use trash cans or turn in bottles to waitresses. DO NOT LEAVE TRASH IN THE PARKING AREA’S

*Loud Music:* Keep in mind that behind Keller’s is an apartment complex music will be allowed but please use common sense.

*Closing:* Keller’s will close down at 12:00a.m. We ask that everyone leave the property at that time so we do not get blamed for any extra trash left behind.

*Hopping:* At this time we are not planning any hopping at Keller’s we feel that would be too risky and we don’t think there is enough room to hop safely. If anyone wants to hop after Keller’s we can go to the Dart Rail Station only three blocks away or in front of Party City at N.W. Hwy & Abrams. That’s how we did it back in 2002 and we didn’t have any problems. (At your own risk)

Hope to see plenty of area car clubs show support we feel starting a tradition will work better and last longer in a controlled environment where drinking and hanging out is allowed. We know there will be issues and we plan on working them out as they happen.

If you have any questions post your comment, PM me or email me…..

[email protected]


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 3 2006, 07:33 AM~5894720
> *The Cruise Night at Keller's is all set, just wanted to remind everyone about the parking situation and the other things we need to watch out for.
> 
> Set-Up:  We will be there to line-up the cars /car clubs at 8:30pm
> 
> Parking:  Spectator parking will be behind Keller’s on the grass field (NO PARKING AT CAR WASH)
> 
> Drinking: Beer will be sold by Keller’s $1.75 each you must be 21years old with valid ID. If you are caught bringing in your own beer you will be asked to leave Keller’s.
> 
> Waitresses: Please be patient with the Keller’s employee’s this first cruise night will be a learning experience and we can work on making it better and discuss issues at the next ULA Meeting.
> 
> Trash: We will have trash bags on site, please use trash cans or turn in bottles to waitresses. DO NOT LEAVE TRASH IN THE PARKING AREA’S
> 
> Loud Music: Keep in mind that behind Keller’s is an apartment complex music will be allowed but please use common sense.
> 
> Closing: Keller’s will close down at 12:00a.m. We ask that everyone leave the property at that time so we do not get blamed for any extra trash left behind.
> 
> Hopping: At this time we are not planning any hopping at Keller’s we feel that would be too risky and we don’t think there is enough room to hop safely. If anyone wants to hop after Keller’s we can go to the Dart Rail Station only three blocks away or in front of Party City at N.W. Hwy & Abrams. That’s how we did it back in 2002 and we didn’t have any problems. (At your own risk)
> 
> Hope to see plenty of area car clubs show support we feel starting a tradition will work better and last longer in a controlled environment where drinking and hanging out is allowed. We know there will be issues and we plan on working them out as they happen.
> 
> If you have any questions post your comment, PM me or email me…..
> 
> [email protected]
> *



:thumbsup: Count us in. DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## VENOM65

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 2 2006, 12:17 PM~5889405
> *For sure homie, I wouldn't miss it... But I can't break dance and don't have $50.. :0
> *



John told me he was gonna breakdance for free. he said he was gonna where his jinco pants and everything. pop lockin as he walked through the door. and he even bought a helmet so he can head spin.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

:thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 3 2006, 07:33 AM~5894720
> *The Cruise Night at Keller's is all set, just wanted to remind everyone about the parking situation and the other things we need to watch out for.
> 
> Set-Up:  We will be there to line-up the cars /car clubs at 8:30pm
> 
> Parking:  Spectator parking will be behind Keller’s on the grass field (NO PARKING AT CAR WASH)
> 
> Drinking: Beer will be sold by Keller’s $1.75 each you must be 21years old with valid ID. If you are caught bringing in your own beer you will be asked to leave Keller’s.
> 
> Waitresses: Please be patient with the Keller’s employee’s this first cruise night will be a learning experience and we can work on making it better and discuss issues at the next ULA Meeting.
> 
> Trash: We will have trash bags on site, please use trash cans or turn in bottles to waitresses. DO NOT LEAVE TRASH IN THE PARKING AREA’S
> 
> Loud Music: Keep in mind that behind Keller’s is an apartment complex music will be allowed but please use common sense.
> 
> Closing: Keller’s will close down at 12:00a.m. We ask that everyone leave the property at that time so we do not get blamed for any extra trash left behind.
> 
> Hopping: At this time we are not planning any hopping at Keller’s we feel that would be too risky and we don’t think there is enough room to hop safely. If anyone wants to hop after Keller’s we can go to the Dart Rail Station only three blocks away or in front of Party City at N.W. Hwy & Abrams. That’s how we did it back in 2002 and we didn’t have any problems. (At your own risk)
> 
> Hope to see plenty of area car clubs show support we feel starting a tradition will work better and last longer in a controlled environment where drinking and hanging out is allowed. We know there will be issues and we plan on working them out as they happen.
> 
> If you have any questions post your comment, PM me or email me…..
> 
> [email protected]
> *


what time is the trophy presentation. :biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 3 2006, 01:01 PM~5896280
> *what time is the trophy presentation.  :biggrin:
> *


*ONLY ONE REPLY PER CAR CLUB PER MAJESTIX TOPICS PLEASE!* :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 3 2006, 11:10 AM~5895955
> *:biggrin:
> John told me he was gonna breakdance for free. he said he was gonna where his jinco pants and everything. pop lockin as he walked through the door. and he even bought a helmet so he can head spin.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 2 2006, 11:23 AM~5889028
> *Okay cool well Ill see you Saturday night. :biggrin:
> *


IF I GET A BREAK I MIGHT ROLL BY KELLERS FRIDAY SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO GET GOOD ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Allready big dawg!


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Aug 3 2006, 03:22 PM~5897204
> *IF I GET A BREAK I MIGHT ROLL BY KELLERS FRIDAY SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO GET GOOD !  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## dannysnty

does any one know when is the move in for the shorty's show?is it the same day of the show ?


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Aug 3 2006, 03:06 PM~5897544
> *does any one know when is the move in for the shorty's show?is it the same day of the show ?
> *



its on saturday. they said shorty and his crew will be there all night.


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 3 2006, 03:19 PM~5897685
> *its on saturday. they said shorty and his crew will be there all night.
> *


thanx sal


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 3 2006, 04:19 PM~5897685
> *its on saturday. they said shorty and his crew will be there all night.
> *


WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64+Aug 3 2006, 09:33 AM~5894720-->
> 
> 
> 
> The Cruise Night at Keller's is all set, just wanted to remind everyone about the parking situation and the other things we need to watch out for.
> 
> *Set-Up:*  We will be there to line-up the cars /car clubs at 8:30pm
> 
> *Parking:*  Spectator parking will be behind Keller’s on the grass field (NO PARKING AT CAR WASH)
> 
> *Drinking:* Beer will be sold by Keller’s *$1.75* each you must be 21years old with valid ID. If you are caught bringing in your own beer you will be asked to leave Keller’s.
> 
> *Waitresses:* Please be patient with the Keller’s employee’s this first cruise night will be a learning experience and we can work on making it better and discuss issues at the next ULA Meeting.
> 
> *Trash:* We will have trash bags on site, please use trash cans or turn in bottles to waitresses. DO NOT LEAVE TRASH IN THE PARKING AREA’S
> 
> *Loud Music:* Keep in mind that behind Keller’s is an apartment complex music will be allowed but please use common sense.
> 
> *Closing:* Keller’s will close down at 12:00a.m. We ask that everyone leave the property at that time so we do not get blamed for any extra trash left behind.
> 
> *Hopping:* At this time we are not planning any hopping at Keller’s we feel that would be too risky and we don’t think there is enough room to hop safely. If anyone wants to hop after Keller’s we can go to the Dart Rail Station only three blocks away or in front of Party City at N.W. Hwy & Abrams. That’s how we did it back in 2002 and we didn’t have any problems. (At your own risk)
> 
> Hope to see plenty of area car clubs show support we feel starting a tradition will work better and last longer in a controlled environment where drinking and hanging out is allowed. We know there will be issues and we plan on working them out as they happen.
> 
> If you have any questions post your comment, PM me or email me…..
> 
> [email protected]
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *$1.75 BEER???WHAT A BARGAIN!!!</span>*
> <!--QuoteBegin-UNPREDICTABLESS_@Aug 3 2006, 04:22 PM~5897204
> *IF I GET A BREAK I MIGHT ROLL BY KELLERS FRIDAY SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO GET GOOD !  :thumbsup:
> *



*<span style=\'color:green\'>FO' REAL!!! * :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

$1.75 for beer :around: :around:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Aug 4 2006, 06:41 AM~5901517
> *$1.75 for beer  :around:  :around:
> *



Pinches borachos, Yall goona look like this at the end of the night. :barf: :barf:


----------



## prissy1977

HEY DALLAS LOWRIDERS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 





MUCH LOVE,
DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Aug 4 2006, 06:41 AM~5901517
> *$1.75 for beer  :around:  :around:
> *



REAL GOOD PRICE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

$2.00 Coronas DAMN GOOD PRICE!!!


----------



## 214RIDERZ

MAN LAST NGIHT WAS REAL COOL LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

What's Up TX.... ULA been there with my Dad and the Homies from the Techniques Texas Chapter.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 4 2006, 11:21 PM~5906485
> *$2.00 Coronas DAMN GOOD PRICE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












*All tha way from L.A.* :biggrin: *----->*









I
I
I
I
I
I
I



*CHECK OUT THE VIDEO ------>* Keller's Cruise Night - 8/4/06


----------



## stonedraiders1213

:thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

just got back from JOES BURGERS it was a very good turnout lots of people lots of rides the hop was good. Bad Boys brought out the new double pump regal and did pretty good. they also brought out the single and did there thing. Nuestro estillo did there thing. And we DALLAS LOWRIDERS did our thing with our cars. Me and gilbert Nosed up and like i said i would spanked his ass. but its all in fun. but i know one thing BAD BOYS OWES ME A CASE OF BEER. So pay up sucka. thats all for now. we'll get some pics posted tommorrow. 


thanks to everyone that came out to joes tonight. Hope to do this again real soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

*Thanx to everyone that made it out Friday nite. :thumbsup:

We will meet with the owner of Kellers and get feedback from him, and we will be at the next ULA Meeting and will get feedback from the ULA clubs that were there.


DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C.

MAJESTICS C.C.

LOW-LOWS C.C.

ESTILO C.C.

INTOKABLEZ C.C.

NUESTRO ESTILO C.C.

GARLANDS FINEST C.C.

PRESIDENTEZ C.C.

NON-AFFILIATED RIDERZ.....

THANX!*


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 6 2006, 02:42 AM~5911040
> *just got back from JOES BURGERS it was a very good turnout  lots of people lots of rides the hop was good. Bad Boys brought out the new double pump regal and did pretty good. they also brought out the single and did there thing. Nuestro estillo did there thing. And we DALLAS LOWRIDERS did our thing with our cars. Me and gilbert Nosed up and like i said i would spanked his ass. but its all in fun. but i know one thing BAD BOYS OWES ME A CASE OF BEER. So pay up sucka. thats all for now. we'll get some pics posted tommorrow.
> thanks to everyone that came out to joes tonight. Hope to do this again real soon.  :thumbsup:
> *


*you tell them homie they can run but they cant hide me and tiny were looking foward to some cold ones maybe next time*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Aug 6 2006, 12:34 PM~5912679
> *you tell them homie they can run but they cant hide me and tiny were looking foward to some cold ones maybe next time
> *


 :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Sound's like things are pop'n. See everyone when I get back in 2 weeks. Hope Joe will have my Impala done by the time I get back..


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 5 2006, 12:02 PM~5907811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tha way from L.A.  :biggrin:  ----->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> I
> I
> I
> I
> I
> I
> CHECK OUT THE VIDEO ------> Keller's Cruise Night - 8/4/06
> *


GOOD TIMES!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

REAL GOOD WEEKEND ,KELLERS FRIDAY AND JOE'S BURGERS SATURDAY , NOW IT'S TIME TO RECUPERATE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.




----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 6 2006, 12:42 AM~5911040
> *just got back from JOES BURGERS it was a very good turnout  lots of people lots of rides the hop was good. Bad Boys brought out the new double pump regal and did pretty good. they also brought out the single and did there thing. Nuestro estillo did there thing. And we DALLAS LOWRIDERS did our thing with our cars. Me and gilbert Nosed up and like i said i would spanked his ass. but its all in fun. but i know one thing BAD BOYS OWES ME A CASE OF BEER. So pay up sucka. thats all for now. we'll get some pics posted tommorrow.
> thanks to everyone that came out to joes tonight. Hope to do this again real soon.  :thumbsup:
> *


damm they did'nt even pay up a case :angry:


----------



## STATION X

SELLING SOME PARTS.
*D/FW ONLY.*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5917805


----------



## PIQUE86

I had a good time at Kellers.. JOes.. well... i went in and out... was 2 drunk 2 chill... till next time


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 6 2006, 01:42 AM~5911040
> *just got back from JOES BURGERS it was a very good turnout  lots of people lots of rides the hop was good. Bad Boys brought out the new double pump regal and did pretty good. they also brought out the single and did there thing. Nuestro estillo did there thing. And we DALLAS LOWRIDERS did our thing with our cars. Me and gilbert Nosed up and like i said i would spanked his ass. but its all in fun. but i know one thing BAD BOYS OWES ME A CASE OF BEER. So pay up sucka. thats all for now. we'll get some pics posted tommorrow.
> thanks to everyone that came out to joes tonight. Hope to do this again real soon.  :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH, JOES WAS COO. ........MUCH PROPS TO THE BAD BOYS TEAM. IVE NEVER SEEN GILBERTS TRUCK DO LIKE IT DID.  THANKS TO DALLAS LOWRIDERS FOR PUTTING ON A GOOD SHOW & CLEANING UP AFTER EVERYONE LEFT.  I SPOKE TO ALOT OF PEOPLE I HAVEN SEEN IN A LONG TIME. ...........GOOD PEOPLE + GOOD BEER = GOOD TIMES.


----------



## Incognito

*What's up ULA.................... all the way from Orlando Florida. see ya soon......*


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Aug 7 2006, 08:22 PM~5920501
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>why you in florida vato  *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

WHATCHA KNOW BOUT THAT!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

DAYYYYUMMMMMMMMMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

http://www.myspace.com/dallaslowriders


----------



## 713ridaz

anybody needs some bucket seat for a 62-64 impala,,homie going down to show this weekend if anybody needs them..make offers via pm


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 7 2006, 07:52 PM~5921121
> * WHATCHA KNOW BOUT THAT!!!!!!! :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty




----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 7 2006, 12:36 PM~5917821
> *SELLING SOME PARTS.
> D/FW ONLY.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5917805
> *


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## STATION X

JUST ADDED SOME PARTS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5932164


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 8 2006, 10:11 PM~5929982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who all is going to both show's sat and sunday :dunno:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 9 2006, 08:14 AM~5932541
> *JUST ADDED SOME PARTS
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5932164
> *



X2


----------



## Forgiven 63




----------



## ULA

Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
2443 Walnut Hill Lane
Dallas, Texas 75229 
Ph: 972-243-1111

www.pugsleys.com


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

*Appreciate all the comments Homies, also the VFW is doing there Sunday brunch from 8-12 am for 4.00 a plate and you can eat inside the hall area not a bad deal for a fast breakfast car club’s or participates in the showing there rides during set-up can eat and not have to run somewhere else. Drinks to include alcohol beverages will be available inside the hall and later that day, I’m still working the price for the beer!!! :biggrin: , So come out and support these homies to include ME… :biggrin: Iraqi veteran USMC TopCop. There will be a jumper for the kids the VFW is supply one and whoever would like to set up a booth for selling item’s please contact me or my VP Jose his number is on the flyer if you do we ask if you can supply a small portion to the VFW. So come out and support our loco VFW in Arlington Men & Women who have served out great country and who have also lost them too….

Leonard MSgt USMC
President Techniques CC Texas Chapter*


----------



## TOP DOG '64

got on the calendar.... uffin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 12 2006, 09:01 AM~5952889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got on the calendar.... uffin:
> *


Same here... :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 12 2006, 08:01 AM~5952889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got on the calendar.... uffin:
> *



*Thanks Mando....... I hope to be home by then DAM Marine Corps*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC




----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 12 2006, 11:54 AM~5953388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good to Go :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

PARTING OUT THIS '68 IMPALA WAGON.


----------



## ULA




----------



## dannysnty

where is every one :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dallastejas

Hellooooooo....Sup Dani???? :wave: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## PIQUE86

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

:barf:


----------



## STATION X

SELLING SOME PARTS.
*D/FW ONLY.*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5917805




PARTING OUT THIS '68 IMPALA WAGON.








*$$$*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Aug 15 2006, 08:35 AM~5971368
> *where is every one :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



TRYING TO RECUPERATE FROM THAT DAMN HEAT AT TEXAS STADIUM !


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 15 2006, 11:56 AM~5972138
> *SELLING SOME PARTS.
> D/FW ONLY.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5917805
> PARTING OUT THIS '68 IMPALA WAGON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$$
> *


I got dibs on them windows playa....


----------



## Forgiven 63

1ST PLACE --- 20 CASES OF BEER</span>
2ND PLACE --- 3 CASES OF BEER
3RD PLACE --- 1 CASE OF BEER</span>


----------



## dannysnty

that heat was no joke on sunday


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Aug 14 2006, 07:59 PM~5968637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Aug 15 2006, 12:53 PM~5972614
> *TRYING TO RECUPERATE FROM THAT DAMN HEAT AT TEXAS STADIUM !
> *


For realz homie, it was 105 in the sunlite and 110 in the shade...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Aug 15 2006, 10:53 AM~5972614
> *TRYING TO RECUPERATE FROM THAT DAMN HEAT AT TEXAS STADIUM !
> *


X2


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Aug 15 2006, 01:53 PM~5972614
> *TRYING TO RECUPERATE FROM THAT DAMN HEAT AT TEXAS STADIUM !
> *


 :roflmao: *t you going to the ft worth show this sunday *


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Aug 15 2006, 02:22 PM~5973885
> *:roflmao: t you going to the ft worth show this sunday
> *



SHIT, DON'T KNOW YET BRO,THIS HEAT MAKES YOU THINK TWICE ABOUT THE OUTDOORS ! :dunno:


----------



## Incognito

*It was too hot to take any other pic's  *


----------



## Incognito

*More pics later... thanks to 
Smooth N Low
Knightz car club
Presidentez
for sticking together on the way back from Longview tx.*


----------



## Str8Game

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 15 2006, 11:56 AM~5972138
> *SELLING SOME PARTS.
> D/FW ONLY.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5917805
> PARTING OUT THIS '68 IMPALA WAGON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$$
> *


Hit up Luis from L & M, he's looking for some parts.


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Aug 15 2006, 04:25 PM~5974373
> *SHIT, DON'T KNOW YET BRO,THIS HEAT MAKES YOU THINK TWICE ABOUT THE OUTDOORS !  :dunno:
> *



107 DEGREES TODAY IN DALLAS! :uh:


----------



## PIQUE86

FUCK THE HEAT... :machinegun: :nono: :guns:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Aug 15 2006, 07:27 PM~5975241
> *Hit up Luis from L & M, he's looking for some parts.
> *


I HIT HIM UP A FEW WEEKS AGO, HE DIDN'T SEEM INTERESTED.
THANX ANYWAY.


----------



## Synbad979

This carshow is allowing beer!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 16 2006, 02:31 PM~5980970
> *This carshow is allowing beer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*I NOTICED THAT THERE IS A "LOWRIDER" CLASS, SO WILL WE BE ALL COMPETING AGAINEST EACH OTHER OR WILL WE BE ALLOWED IN THE OTHER CLASSES AS WELL? ANYONE?*
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 16 2006, 02:38 PM~5981025
> *I NOTICED THAT THERE IS A "LOWRIDER" CLASS, SO WILL WE BE ALL COMPETING AGAINEST EACH OTHER OR WILL WE BE ALLOWED IN THE OTHER CLASSES AS WELL? ANYONE?
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


WHO CARES - $10 ENTRY FEE + NAKED WOMEN + BYOB = :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

I was about to say the same thing.


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 15 2006, 12:31 PM~5972874
> *
> 
> 
> 1ST PLACE  --- 20 CASES OF BEER</span>
> 2ND PLACE  ---  3 CASES OF BEER
> 3RD PLACE  ---   1 CASE  OF BEER</span>
> *



:thumbsup:

Hey Homies The VFW Would Love To Give Every Category Trophies However They Will Be Giving 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place Trophies For Best Overall… Anyway This Is A Benefit To Support Our Veterans Who Have Given The Ultimate Sacrifice Past And Present. So Let’s Show Some Support… This Is Giving Back To The Community And To The Veterans, We All Have Had Somebody That Either Gave There Lives, Received Wounds That Will Live With Them Forever And That Have Already Sacrifices Now In Iraq & Afghan …. Believe Me Homies Coming Back From Iraq And Dealing With Them Iraqi Is Some Else. This Is Just My Opinion Having Been There And What It Means To Us In The Military Pasted & Present.


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 16 2006, 01:31 PM~5980970
> *This carshow is allowing beer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Did Somebody SAY BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

So where did this show come from ???? first I've seen of them!!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Aug 16 2006, 02:03 PM~5981129
> *WHO CARES - $10 ENTRY FEE + NAKED WOMEN + BYOB =  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Aug 16 2006, 03:15 PM~5981196
> *
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Hey Homies The VFW Would Love To Give Every Category Trophies However They Will Be Giving 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place Trophies For Best Overall… Anyway This Is A Benefit To Support Our Veterans Who Have Given The Ultimate Sacrifice Past And Present. So Let’s Show Some Support… This Is Giving Back To The Community And To The Veterans, We All Have Had Somebody That Either Gave There Lives, Received Wounds That Will Live With Them Forever And That Have Already Sacrifices Now In Iraq & Afghan …. Believe Me Homies Coming Back From Iraq And Dealing With Them Iraqi Is Some Else.  This Is Just My Opinion Having Been There And What It Means To Us In The Military Pasted & Present.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Aug 16 2006, 02:03 PM~5981129
> *WHO CARES - $10 ENTRY FEE + NAKED WOMEN + BYOB =  :biggrin:
> *


 :around: :around: :around:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Aug 16 2006, 02:15 PM~5981196
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Hey Homies The VFW Would Love To Give Every Category Trophies However They Will Be Giving 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place Trophies For Best Overall… Anyway This Is A Benefit To Support Our Veterans Who Have Given The Ultimate Sacrifice Past And Present. So Let’s Show Some Support… This Is Giving Back To The Community And To The Veterans, We All Have Had Somebody That Either Gave There Lives, Received Wounds That Will Live With Them Forever And That Have Already Sacrifices Now In Iraq & Afghan …. Believe Me Homies Coming Back From Iraq And Dealing With Them Iraqi Is Some Else.  This Is Just My Opinion Having Been There And What It Means To Us In The Military Pasted & Present.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 16 2006, 02:31 PM~5980970
> *This carshow is allowing beer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Anyone ever seen their hoes at that place?


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Aug 16 2006, 03:47 PM~5981623
> *Anyone ever seen their hoes at that place?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: x2 hopefully their's no tortas


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Aug 16 2006, 04:51 PM~5981657
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: x2 hopefully their's no tortas
> *


PREGNANT BITCHES WITH BULLET WOUNDS.

IT'S ON REGAL ROW, THATS TOO CLOSE TO "BARE FACTS".


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*is that am or pm *


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 16 2006, 06:41 PM~5982269
> *PREGNANT BITCHES WITH BULLET WOUNDS.
> 
> IT'S ON REGAL ROW, THATS TOO CLOSE TO "BARE FACTS".
> *


SOUNDS LIKE U KNOW THE SPOT...

SO LIKE I SAID WHO CARES BOUT TROPHIES....

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Aug 16 2006, 09:31 PM~5983428
> *SOUNDS LIKE U KNOW THE SPOT...
> 
> SO LIKE I SAID WHO CARES BOUT TROPHIES....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


YOU DO HAVE A POINT


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 16 2006, 09:47 PM~5983579
> *YOU DO HAVE A POINT
> *


If that shit is off Regal Row them hoes cant be too fine....  Probably like Lipstick, one fine bitch and 20 chunky soups!


----------



## Mr. A

:ugh:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

One of my homies just told me they had some nice hoes over there! :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Aug 17 2006, 08:16 AM~5986210
> *If that shit is off Regal Row them hoes cant be too fine....   Probably like Lipstick, one fine bitch and 20 chunky soups!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Aug 17 2006, 02:43 PM~5987941
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Synbad979

And Ramon from Estilo wonders why I raise hell.....

I was driving to work today and happened to be listening to ESPN Radio. It was between 10am and 10:17am when I heard the female host of the program, I believe it is the Dennis & engel show, make the following statement: 
"I wouldn't charge the mound against Padilla cuz he would probably reach into his sock and pull something out and stab you with it."

I can't believe that this lady, who apparently is a reporter for the Ft. Worth Star Telegram, would make a stupid statement like that.....
So after all we have done to move forward she has to make a statement to the Generally white audience for ESPN radio and further solidify a stereotype that ALL Latinos carry knives....

What a way to start the day........


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 17 2006, 03:08 PM~5988589
> *And Ramon from Estilo wonders why I raise hell.....
> 
> I was driving to work today and happened to be listening to ESPN Radio. It was between 10am and 10:17am when I heard the female host of the program, I believe it is the Dennis & engel show, make the following statement:
> "I wouldn't charge the mound against Padilla cuz he would probably reach into his sock and pull something out and stab you with it."
> 
> I can't believe that this lady, who apparently is a reporter for the Ft. Worth Star Telegram, would make a stupid statement like that.....
> So after all we have done to move forward she has to make a statement to the Generally white audience for ESPN radio and further solidify a stereotype that ALL Latinos carry knives....
> 
> What a way to start the day........
> *


that's old school we carry gun's now :roflmao: j/p


----------



## WestsideRider

:biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 17 2006, 04:08 PM~5988589
> *And Ramon from Estilo wonders why I raise hell.....
> 
> I was driving to work today and happened to be listening to ESPN Radio. It was between 10am and 10:17am when I heard the female host of the program, I believe it is the Dennis & engel show, make the following statement:
> "I wouldn't charge the mound against Padilla cuz he would probably reach into his sock and pull something out and stab you with it."
> 
> I can't believe that this lady, who apparently is a reporter for the Ft. Worth Star Telegram, would make a stupid statement like that.....
> So after all we have done to move forward she has to make a statement to the Generally white audience for ESPN radio and further solidify a stereotype that ALL Latinos carry knives....
> 
> What a way to start the day........
> *


Say homie thats why I stay the fuck away from that talk radio..........a couple years ago when the US had just gone into Bagdad, I was listening to the ticket and I heard those ******* fuckers say on there, "why are all those mexicans bringing down saddams statue!" Some sorry bastards.........fuck the talk radio, sorry bro almost said fuck the radio forgot you were a DJ, lol..... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

Russ Martin 105.3 :thumbsup: good talk radio


----------



## elJefe'67

"THE HARD LINE" :thumbsup:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 16 2006, 06:41 PM~5982269
> *PREGNANT BITCHES WITH BULLET WOUNDS.
> 
> IT'S ON REGAL ROW, THATS TOO CLOSE TO "BARE FACTS".
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Aug 16 2006, 05:47 PM~5981623
> *Anyone ever seen their hoes at that place?
> *


LOWRIDE'S ARE REAL LOW ON THE BOTTOM OF THAT FLYER :dunno:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Aug 17 2006, 06:39 PM~5989257
> *Russ Martin 105.3  :thumbsup: good talk radio
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Aug 17 2006, 09:58 PM~5990615
> *LOWRIDE'S ARE REAL LOW ON THE BOTTOM OF THAT FLYER :dunno:
> *



The way the flyer is done up it look's like all lowriders are in a class of there own.


----------



## TopCopOG

QUOTE(Synbad979 @ Aug 17 2006, 04:08 PM) 
And Ramon from Estilo wonders why I raise hell.....

I was driving to work today and happened to be listening to ESPN Radio. It was between 10am and 10:17am when I heard the female host of the program, I believe it is the Dennis & engel show, make the following statement: 
"I wouldn't charge the mound against Padilla cuz he would probably reach into his sock and pull something out and stab you with it."

I can't believe that this lady, who apparently is a reporter for the Ft. Worth Star Telegram, would make a stupid statement like that.....
So after all we have done to move forward she has to make a statement to the Generally white audience for ESPN radio and further solidify a stereotype that ALL Latinos carry knives....

What a way to start the day........



> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Aug 17 2006, 02:39 PM~5988829
> *Say homie thats why I stay the fuck away from that talk radio..........a couple years ago when the US had just gone into Bagdad, I was listening to the ticket and I heard those ******* fuckers say on there, "why are all those mexicans bringing down saddams statue!" Some sorry bastards.........fuck the talk radio, sorry bro almost said fuck the radio forgot you were a DJ, lol..... :biggrin:
> *



That some shit homies


----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## Synbad979

ULA members:

Here is basic info for the lowrider display, performance, and reception with
food and drinks on FRIDAY, SEPTEMBER 1 at the ROSEWOOD CENTER FOR FAMILY
ARTS (5928 Skillman, Dallas, Texas 75231). Here's the most important
information broken down:

WHO: Cara Mía Theatre Company & The United Lowriders Association
WHAT: The Opening Night Performance of MARTÍN by Jimmy Santiago Baca.
Lowrider display by the UNITED LOWRIDERS ASSOCIATION before the performance.
Reception with FOOD, BEER, WINE, & OTHER REFRESHMENTS afterwards.
WHERE: Rosewood Center for Family Arts (5928 Skillman & Northwest Hwy.,
Dallas, Texas 75231)
WHEN: Friday, September 1. Lowrider Display at 7:15 p.m. Performance at
8:15. Reception afterwards.
HOW MUCH: ULA MEMBERS - $15. (Regular price - $25)

WHO CARES: Cara Mía Theatre Company (www.caramiatheatre.net) is the only
Chicano theatre company in Dallas-Fort Worth. We create performances about
our culture - Mexican-American culture. With the support of the ULA and
other sponsors, Cara Mía is able to bring Chicano/Latino culture to the
mainstream media and general public. Media sponsors include WFAA Channel 8,
Univision Channel 23, La Voz del Pueblo 1270 AM, Recuerdos 94.1 AM, Auto
Revista, and Al Día. You (and your cars) wont want to miss out.

***CARA MÍA will be at the next ULA meeting on Thursday, August 24. Please
buy your tickets at this meeting.***

***CAR SETUP: Cars should be ready to be viewed at 7:15 p.m. on September 1.
Audience members will be arriving at that time to see the cars. Arrive at
whatever time is necessary to be ready at 7:15 p.m. Ramon Guillen, ULA
Seargent At Arms, will be the main point person for the ULA and car setup.

***PASS THIS NOTE ON TO MEMBERS OF YOUR CLUB and OTHER ULA MEMBERS.

ABOUT THE PLAY: Cara Mía Theatre Company begins its 10th Anniversary Season
with a stage adaptation of the Chicano epic poem Martín by Jimmy Santiago
Baca. Born part Chicano and Apache, Martín is abandoned as a child and
thrust upon the barrios of Albuquerque. Caught between Indio-Mejicano roots
and English-speaking society, he searches for identity while traveling the
southwestern United States. During his quest, Martín experiences a spiritual
renewal as he reconnects to his native roots and realizes his dreams of
family, love, and a home.

Thanks for being a part of Martín. Let me know if you have any questions -
214.769.4326.

Thanks,
David

---
DAVID LOZANO
artistic director
email// [email protected]
office// 214.946.9499
portable// 214.769.4326
fax// 214.447.9350

Cara Mía Theatre Company
www.caramiatheatre.net


----------



## VENOM65

Whats on for this weekend. everybody down to go to joes or what. DALLAS LOWRIDERS will be at joes saturday night see yall there. lets kick it, show joes some luv. :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 17 2006, 03:08 PM~5988589
> *And Ramon from Estilo wonders why I raise hell.....
> 
> I was driving to work today and happened to be listening to ESPN Radio. It was between 10am and 10:17am when I heard the female host of the program, I believe it is the Dennis & engel show, make the following statement:
> "I wouldn't charge the mound against Padilla cuz he would probably reach into his sock and pull something out and stab you with it."
> 
> I can't believe that this lady, who apparently is a reporter for the Ft. Worth Star Telegram, would make a stupid statement like that.....
> So after all we have done to move forward she has to make a statement to the Generally white audience for ESPN radio and further solidify a stereotype that ALL Latinos carry knives....
> 
> What a way to start the day........
> *



I carry a knife everywhere i go fuck it. and i'll stab your ass too. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

JOES JOES JOES JOE JOES JOES JOES. LETS DO THIS AND BRING YOUR KNIFE JUST IN CASE SOMEONE CHARGES THE MOUND. AND CARRY IT IN YOUR SOCK.


----------



## VENOM65

FUCK IT BRING ANYTHING YOU CAN STAB SOMEBODY WITH.


----------



## VENOM65

hey synbad. bring this one :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

i got these to take your pick. :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 18 2006, 09:46 AM~5993930
> *I carry a knife everywhere i go fuck it. and i'll stab your ass too.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214-CADDY




----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Aug 18 2006, 01:08 PM~5995311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

yall are some real trouble makers!Venom becarefull out there.


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*fuck the dumb shit im bringin my 40 cal with me* :0


----------



## prissy1977

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:SAL YOU ARE SO BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WestsideRider

:0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> *fuck the dumb shit im bringin my 40 cal with me* :0
> [/quote
> :uh: WITH OR WITHOUT A CLIP ! :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> ****** you know how agg town does it* :0
Click to expand...


----------



## 214RIDERZ

SUP WHO ALL IS GOING TO JEOS TOMMORROW NIGHT LETS DO THIS :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Me and the old slut will be there! :biggrin: ....my truck is up and down the street working all day!.... :roflmao:


----------



## dallastejas

I'll be there,with my newspaper WRAPPED AROUND MY ARMS & AROUND MY WAIST!!!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Aug 19 2006, 09:18 AM~6000030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Aug 18 2006, 04:51 AM~5992709
> *QUOTE(Synbad979 @ Aug 17 2006, 04:08 PM)
> And Ramon from Estilo wonders why I raise hell.....
> 
> I was driving to work today and happened to be listening to ESPN Radio. It was between 10am and 10:17am when I heard the female host of the program, I believe it is the Dennis & engel show, make the following statement:
> "I wouldn't charge the mound against Padilla cuz he would probably reach into his sock and pull something out and stab you with it."
> 
> I can't believe that this lady, who apparently is a reporter for the Ft. Worth Star Telegram, would make a stupid statement like that.....
> So after all we have done to move forward she has to make a statement to the Generally white audience for ESPN radio and further solidify a stereotype that ALL Latinos carry knives....
> 
> What a way to start the day........
> That some shit homies
> *


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Aug 19 2006, 09:14 AM~6000019
> *I'll be there,with my newspaper  WRAPPED AROUND MY ARMS & AROUND MY WAIST!!!   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


PHONE BOOKS ARE WAY BETTER! :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Aug 11 2006, 11:25 AM~5948349
> *Appreciate all the comments Homies, also the VFW is doing there Sunday brunch from 8-12 am for 4.00 a plate and you can eat inside the hall area not a bad deal for a fast breakfast car club’s or participates in the showing there rides during set-up can eat and not have to run somewhere else. Drinks to include alcohol beverages will be available inside the hall and later that day, I’m still working the price for the beer!!!   :biggrin: , So come out and support these homies to include ME… :biggrin:  Iraqi veteran USMC TopCop.    There will be a jumper for the kids the VFW is supply one and whoever would like to set up a booth for selling item’s please contact me or my VP Jose his number is on the flyer if you do we ask if you can supply a small portion to the VFW. So come out and support our loco VFW in Arlington Men & Women who have served out great country and who have also lost them too….
> 
> Leonard MSgt USMC
> President Techniques CC Texas Chapter
> 
> 
> *


I spoke to the VFW (Zane) they will be giving 1 trophy for best custom overall and then 1st,2nd, 3rd for custom show, we wish this could be more homies but our goal is to raise funds for the Veteran’s of Foreign War’s and to show our appreciate for there dedication, sacrifices these men & women have given this great nation. The VFW will be serving breakfast from 0900-1130 am as per my last message the plates are 4.00 ea., drinks, coffee, which is great during set up time you can feed yourself and later in the day “Beer” will be served they will have a bar inside the hall and again there will be plenty of food available binging sold by the VFW during the show. The Grand Prairie news paper will be on hand too and maybe the media which is a good thing for the ULA especially with the ULA *HOPTOBERFEST* happening at Joe pool lake in October 2006, anyway so lets show them what the ULA is and the community that we can give back plus support our Military members. I hope to see you out there representing your car club, don’t for get our “beer” raffle, there will be a jumper for the kids and anything else we can provide…. The DJ has donated his time to support this event big props … See you all Sept 10th…

Leonard MSgt USMC
Prez TECHNIQUES Texas Chapter


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Aug 14 2006, 08:59 PM~5968637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

son of a bitch.. damn that bitch was fucken hot ass hell...


----------



## TechniquesOG

I spoke to the VFW (Zane) they will be giving 1 trophy for best custom overall and then 1st,2nd, 3rd for custom show, we wish this could be more homies but our goal is to raise funds for the Veteran’s of Foreign War’s and to show our appreciate for there dedication, sacrifices these men & women have given this great nation. The VFW will be serving breakfast from 0900-1130 am as per my last message the plates are 4.00 ea., drinks, coffee, which is great during set up time you can feed yourself and later in the day “Beer” will be served they will have a bar inside the hall and again there will be plenty of food available binging sold by the VFW during the show. The Grand Prairie news paper will be on hand too and maybe the media which is a good thing for the ULA especially with the *ULA HOPTOBERFEST* happening at Joe pool lake in October 2006, anyway so lets show them what the ULA is and the community that we can give back plus support our Military members. I hope to see you out there representing your car club, don’t for get our “beer” raffle, there will be a jumper for the kids and anything else we can provide…. The DJ has donated his time to support this event big props … See you all Sept 10th…

Leonard MSgt USMC
Prez TECHNIQUES Texas Chapter


----------



## LOLOMomaGP

:thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Aug 21 2006, 07:33 AM~6009411
> *I spoke to the VFW (Zane) they will be giving 1 trophy for best custom overall and then 1st,2nd, 3rd for custom show, we wish this could be more homies but our goal is to raise funds for the Veteran’s of Foreign War’s and to show our appreciate for there dedication, sacrifices these men & women have given this great nation. The VFW will be serving breakfast from 0900-1130 am as per my last message the plates are 4.00 ea., drinks, coffee, which is great during set up time you can feed yourself and later in the day “Beer” will be served they will have a bar inside the hall and again there will be plenty of food available binging sold by the VFW during the show. The Grand Prairie news paper will be on hand too and maybe the media which is a good thing for the ULA especially with the ULA HOPTOBERFEST happening at Joe pool lake in October 2006, anyway so lets show them what the ULA is and the community that we can give back plus support our Military members. I hope to see you out there representing your car club, don’t for get our “beer” raffle, there will be a jumper for the kids and anything else we can provide…. The DJ has donated his time to support this event big props … See you all Sept 10th…
> 
> Leonard MSgt USMC
> Prez TECHNIQUES Texas Chapter
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Aug 19 2006, 09:18 AM~6000030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: I HOPE U GUYS KNOW THAT THERE IS A BURN BAN AT THIS PARK.


----------



## STATION X

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry6011218


----------



## ULA

Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
2443 Walnut Hill Lane
Dallas, Texas 75229 
Ph: 972-243-1111

www.pugsleys.com


----------



## STATION X

GOT SOME PARTS FOR '64,'68 '71-72 IMPALAS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=278328


----------



## Str8Game




----------



## dallastejas

I see the U.L.A on that DMX show!!!Isee Mr. Ortiz showcasing the Big Body Burban!!!!Yeeeaahhhhh....


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Aug 22 2006, 09:16 PM~6021441
> *I see the U.L.A on that DMX show!!!Isee Mr. Ortiz showcasing the Big Body Burban!!!!Yeeeaahhhhh....
> *


I forgot that came on tonight...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Aug 22 2006, 08:16 PM~6021441
> *I see the U.L.A on that DMX show!!!Isee Mr. Ortiz showcasing the Big Body Burban!!!!Yeeeaahhhhh....
> *


DAMN , I MISSED IT,IM GOING TO HAVE TO ASK MR ORTIZ 4 HIS AUTOGRAPH ! :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Aug 22 2006, 07:16 PM~6021441
> *I see the U.L.A on that DMX show!!!Isee Mr. Ortiz showcasing the Big Body Burban!!!!Yeeeaahhhhh....
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Aug 23 2006, 01:09 AM~6023130
> *DAMN , I MISSED IT,IM GOING TO HAVE TO ASK MR ORTIZ 4 HIS AUTOGRAPH ! :thumbsup:
> *


Imma hit him up 4 one too..he's right up the street from me!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

hahahha LOL I was acting a got damm fool.!!!I was throwed dawg!!!Thats some funny stuff!!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

Does anyone have the dates for the Texas Supershow in Odessa and The Magnificos Show in Houston for November? I'm working on the calendar getting updated with the events coming up. Also, if there any new events let me know so I can add them.


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 23 2006, 06:34 AM~6023633
> *hahahha  LOL  I was acting a got damm fool.!!!I was throwed dawg!!!Thats some funny stuff!!
> *


My boy told me he saw you @ :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: too!!!I would been working with that foo there too but the wifey be hatin'!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

shhh. Na that was not me dawg.haha is that some type of club or what?


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 23 2006, 12:27 PM~6025466
> *shhh. Na that was not me dawg.haha is that some type of club or what?
> *


:0 Yeeahh, :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Aug 23 2006, 01:09 AM~6023130
> *DAMN , I MISSED IT,IM GOING TO HAVE TO ASK MR ORTIZ 4 HIS AUTOGRAPH ! :thumbsup:
> *


i want to take a picture with him and have him sign it :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 23 2006, 12:27 PM~6025466
> *shhh. Na that was not me dawg.haha is that some type of club or what?
> *



I BELIEVE YOU HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 23 2006, 10:42 PM~6029861
> *
> *


DAMN I LIKE THAT HOMIE


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Aug 23 2006, 05:47 PM~6027809
> *I BELIEVE YOU HOMIE  ! :thumbsup:
> *



Yea Sup dawg Tiny? :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

*WE WILL BE SELLING RAFFEL TICKETS
AT TONITES MEETING*

THIS IS THE PIC OF THE 15 CASES OF BEER 
THAT SAL. WON LAST BEER RAFFEL.

THIS TIME IT'S 20 CASES !


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 24 2006, 06:39 AM~6031567
> *Yea Sup dawg Tiny? :biggrin:
> *


HERE READY 4 TONITE , FEELING KINDA THIRSTY ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Aug 24 2006, 09:53 AM~6032719
> *HERE READY 4 TONITE , FEELING KINDA THIRSTY ! :thumbsup:
> *


Hellyea Ill be there SIR!


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 24 2006, 08:38 AM~6032239
> *WE WILL BE SELLING RAFFEL TICKETS
> AT TONITES MEETING
> 
> THIS IS THE PIC OF THE 15 CASES OF BEER
> THAT SAL. WON LAST BEER RAFFEL.
> 
> THIS TIME IT'S 20 CASES !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hell yea hey are we gonna set it up like we did last time.ha ha just bullshittin.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Ahh hell na you can count me out.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Ahh hell na you can count me out.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 24 2006, 02:35 PM~6033772
> *hell yea hey are we gonna set it up like we did last time.ha ha just bullshittin.
> *



:scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 24 2006, 12:35 PM~6033772
> *hell yea hey are we gonna set it up like we did last time.ha ha just bullshittin.
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize: I KNEW IT ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ




----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 23 2006, 11:42 PM~6029861
> *
> *



Damn I guess that's the name of Homie's Ride......
homiestyl'n brought you to much bad luck.....

Change the name to Patron


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 24 2006, 08:38 AM~6032239
> *WE WILL BE SELLING RAFFEL TICKETS
> AT TONITES MEETING
> 
> THIS IS THE PIC OF THE 15 CASES OF BEER
> THAT SAL. WON LAST BEER RAFFEL.
> 
> THIS TIME IT'S 20 CASES !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :around: :around: :around: and then :barf:


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 24 2006, 03:13 PM~6035033
> *Damn I guess that's the name of Homie's Ride......
> homiestyl'n brought you to much bad luck.....
> 
> Change the name to Patron
> *


El Patron.....sounds good!!!!


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 24 2006, 11:35 AM~6033772
> *hell yea hey are we gonna set it up like we did last time.ha ha just bullshittin.
> *


Damm Homie you said you wouldn't say anything :biggrin: J/K now nobody going to buy Tickets :uh:


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 24 2006, 10:10 PM~6037780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 24 2006, 09:10 PM~6037780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice flyer :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Father & Son Found this on Google Iraq Techniques

click the link above


[/quote]

I want the ULA to have a big party for my good friend and loyal ULA member Leonard President of Techniques. He served our country well representing his club and lowriding in a very positive way. Showing people that lowriders are part of the fabric of our nation. His assignment was very dangerous. He served in Camp Fallujia training the Baghdad police. He spent many month in harms way. His wife and children were worried about him all the time but remained strong for him.
Leonard son is also scheduled to go back to Iraq as our several other members of the Techniques car club family.. So let's do something big for Leonard and his family upon his return to the FT Worth. He's currently back home in the good ol'USA in North Carolina waiting to be released from his duty to our nation.

Semper Fi Marine.. Leonard and his son playing in the BIG sand box.. Welcome home my friend, may God watch over Mario and all the other men and women serving in combat and return them all home safely..

The ULA solutes you Master Sargent Perez...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> Father & Son Found this on Google Iraq Techniques
> 
> click the link above


I want the ULA to have a big party for my good friend and loyal ULA member Leonard President of Techniques. He served our country well representing his club and lowriding in a very positive way. Showing people that lowriders are part of the fabric of our nation. His assignment was very dangerous. He served in Camp Fallujia training the Baghdad police. He spent many month in harms way. His wife and children were worried about him all the time but remained strong for him.
Leonard son is also scheduled to go back to Iraq as our several other members of the Techniques car club family.. So let's do something big for Leonard and his family upon his return to the FT Worth. He's currently back home in the good ol'USA in North Carolina waiting to be released from his duty to our nation.

Semper Fi Marine.. Leonard and his son playing in the BIG sand box.. Welcome home my friend, may God watch over Mario and all the other men and women serving in combat and return them all home safely..

The ULA solutes you Master Sargent Perez...  
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> Father & Son Found this on Google Iraq Techniques
> 
> click the link above


I want the ULA to have a big party for my good friend and loyal ULA member Leonard President of Techniques. He served our country well representing his club and lowriding in a very positive way. Showing people that lowriders are part of the fabric of our nation. His assignment was very dangerous. He served in Camp Fallujia training the Baghdad police. He spent many month in harms way. His wife and children were worried about him all the time but remained strong for him.
Leonard son is also scheduled to go back to Iraq as our several other members of the Techniques car club family.. So let's do something big for Leonard and his family upon his return to the FT Worth. He's currently back home in the good ol'USA in North Carolina waiting to be released from his duty to our nation.

Semper Fi Marine.. Leonard and his son playing in the BIG sand box.. Welcome home my friend, may God watch over Mario and all the other men and women serving in combat and return them all home safely..

The ULA solutes you Master Sargent Perez...  
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> Father & Son Found this on Google Iraq Techniques
> 
> click the link above


I want the ULA to have a big party for my good friend and loyal ULA member Leonard President of Techniques. He served our country well representing his club and lowriding in a very positive way. Showing people that lowriders are part of the fabric of our nation. His assignment was very dangerous. He served in Camp Fallujia training the Baghdad police. He spent many month in harms way. His wife and children were worried about him all the time but remained strong for him.
Leonard son is also scheduled to go back to Iraq as our several other members of the Techniques car club family.. So let's do something big for Leonard and his family upon his return to the FT Worth. He's currently back home in the good ol'USA in North Carolina waiting to be released from his duty to our nation.

Semper Fi Marine.. Leonard and his son playing in the BIG sand box.. Welcome home my friend, may God watch over Mario and all the other men and women serving in combat and return them all home safely..

The ULA solutes you Master Sargent Perez...  
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19

ALREADY LIKE FATHER LIKE SON.....MUCH LOVE HOMIES


----------



## ULA




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Aug 25 2006, 02:09 PM~6043033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY THERE SUNDAY ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Incognito

> Father & Son Found this on Google Iraq Techniques
> 
> click the link above


I want the ULA to have a big party for my good friend and loyal ULA member Leonard President of Techniques. He served our country well representing his club and lowriding in a very positive way. Showing people that lowriders are part of the fabric of our nation. His assignment was very dangerous. He served in Camp Fallujia training the Baghdad police. He spent many month in harms way. His wife and children were worried about him all the time but remained strong for him.
Leonard son is also scheduled to go back to Iraq as our several other members of the Techniques car club family.. So let's do something big for Leonard and his family upon his return to the FT Worth. He's currently back home in the good ol'USA in North Carolina waiting to be released from his duty to our nation.

Semper Fi Marine.. Leonard and his son playing in the BIG sand box.. Welcome home my friend, may God watch over Mario and all the other men and women serving in combat and return them all home safely..

The ULA solutes you Master Sargent Perez...  
[/quote]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

> Father & Son Found this on Google Iraq Techniques
> 
> click the link above


I want the ULA to have a big party for my good friend and loyal ULA member Leonard President of Techniques. He served our country well representing his club and lowriding in a very positive way. Showing people that lowriders are part of the fabric of our nation. His assignment was very dangerous. He served in Camp Fallujia training the Baghdad police. He spent many month in harms way. His wife and children were worried about him all the time but remained strong for him.
Leonard son is also scheduled to go back to Iraq as our several other members of the Techniques car club family.. So let's do something big for Leonard and his family upon his return to the FT Worth. He's currently back home in the good ol'USA in North Carolina waiting to be released from his duty to our nation.

Semper Fi Marine.. Leonard and his son playing in the BIG sand box.. Welcome home my friend, may God watch over Mario and all the other men and women serving in combat and return them all home safely..

The ULA solutes you Master Sargent Perez...  
[/quote]

:biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Aug 25 2006, 02:09 PM~6043033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

*Thanks Homies it means allot*


----------



## cartier01

anybody knows if main is on for today


----------



## TechniquesOG

> Father & Son Found this on Google Iraq Techniques
> 
> click the link above


I want the ULA to have a big party for my good friend and loyal ULA member Leonard President of Techniques. He served our country well representing his club and lowriding in a very positive way. Showing people that lowriders are part of the fabric of our nation. His assignment was very dangerous. He served in Camp Fallujia training the Baghdad police. He spent many month in harms way. His wife and children were worried about him all the time but remained strong for him.
Leonard son is also scheduled to go back to Iraq as our several other members of the Techniques car club family.. So let's do something big for Leonard and his family upon his return to the FT Worth. He's currently back home in the good ol'USA in North Carolina waiting to be released from his duty to our nation.

Semper Fi Marine.. Leonard and his son playing in the BIG sand box.. Welcome home my friend, may God watch over Mario and all the other men and women serving in combat and return them all home safely..

The ULA solutes you Master Sargent Perez...  
[/quote]

*Thanks John I appreciate the props and honor Homie !!! Thumps up to you It's been a long road and I'm almost home.* :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

* Want to say Big Thanks to John Homie Styln, Synbad979, Incognito, LaLo_19, Mr.Ortiz, Tiny UNPREDICTABLESS, Dannysnty... I hope to see you all at the next event Techniques is doing on Sept 10th, I'm tell my command I need to be home for this even if it's just for the weekend*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Aug 26 2006, 03:41 PM~6048697
> * Want to say Big Thanks to John Homie Styln, Synbad979, Incognito, LaLo_19, Mr.Ortiz, Tiny  UNPREDICTABLESS,  Dannysnty... I hope to see you all at the next event Techniques is doing on Sept 10th, I'm tell my command I need to be home for this even if it's just for the weekend
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE I WILL BE THERE FOR SURE...U KNOW I GOTTA SUPPORT THA TROOPS AND OF COURSE MY FATHER A FALLEN SOLDIER WHO SERVED IN VIETNAM...CUZ IF HE WAS HERE HE'LL MAKE ME GO..WITH HIM..I LOVE HOMIE..COME BACK SAFE..........


----------



## Synbad979

Some pics from Daisy's Carshow

I want to personally thank all the car clubs and people who showed up at Hot Rods & Hoggs in Arlington this past Sunday. The Prado family had a great turnout and they wanted to thank all the people that came out. And I want to thank 97.9 the Beat, Ch. 8, Fox 4, Univision, WB 33 and NBC 5 as well as the Fort Worth Star Telegram for sending camera men and reporters to the event. And a BIG thank you for DMX TV for putting the event on their show last week. 

And We will see everybody this Friday at the Play and at Keller's!!

Leonard we will see you soon!!


----------



## VENOM65

> Father & Son Found this on Google Iraq Techniques
> 
> click the link above


I want the ULA to have a big party for my good friend and loyal ULA member Leonard President of Techniques. He served our country well representing his club and lowriding in a very positive way. Showing people that lowriders are part of the fabric of our nation. His assignment was very dangerous. He served in Camp Fallujia training the Baghdad police. He spent many month in harms way. His wife and children were worried about him all the time but remained strong for him.
Leonard son is also scheduled to go back to Iraq as our several other members of the Techniques car club family.. So let's do something big for Leonard and his family upon his return to the FT Worth. He's currently back home in the good ol'USA in North Carolina waiting to be released from his duty to our nation.

Semper Fi Marine.. Leonard and his son playing in the BIG sand box.. Welcome home my friend, may God watch over Mario and all the other men and women serving in combat and return them all home safely..

The ULA solutes you Master Sargent Perez...  
[/quote]


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 28 2006, 08:45 AM~6058708
> *Some pics from Daisy's Carshow
> 
> I want to personally thank all the car clubs and people who showed up at Hot Rods & Hoggs in Arlington this past Sunday. The Prado family had a great turnout and they wanted to thank all the people that came out. And I want to thank 97.9 the Beat, Ch. 8, Fox 4, Univision, WB 33 and NBC 5 as well as the Fort Worth Star Telegram for sending camera men and reporters to the event. And a BIG thank you for DMX TV for putting the event on their show last week.
> 
> And We will see everybody this Friday at the Play and at Keller's!!
> 
> Leonard we will see you soon!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 28 2006, 11:45 AM~6058708
> *Some pics from Daisy's Carshow
> 
> I want to personally thank all the car clubs and people who showed up at Hot Rods & Hoggs in Arlington this past Sunday. The Prado family had a great turnout and they wanted to thank all the people that came out. And I want to thank 97.9 the Beat, Ch. 8, Fox 4, Univision, WB 33 and NBC 5 as well as the Fort Worth Star Telegram for sending camera men and reporters to the event. And a BIG thank you for DMX TV for putting the event on their show last week.
> 
> And We will see everybody this Friday at the Play and at Keller's!!
> 
> Leonard we will see you soon!!
> *


 :thumbsup:  
















:biggrin:


----------



## VGP

Some more pictures submitted by folks are in the Post Your Rides Sections.

Here is the link

Daisy Prado Benefit Car Show Topic


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Aug 26 2006, 02:41 PM~6048697
> * Want to say Big Thanks to John Homie Styln, Synbad979, Incognito, LaLo_19, Mr.Ortiz, Tiny  UNPREDICTABLESS,  Dannysnty... I hope to see you all at the next event Techniques is doing on Sept 10th, I'm tell my command I need to be home for this even if it's just for the weekend
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


orale  just be ready to get youre drink on homie :biggrin:


----------



## ULA




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.

OFFICAL MAGAZINE COVERAGE BY


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 28 2006, 09:45 AM~6058708
> *Some pics from Daisy's Carshow
> 
> I want to personally thank all the car clubs and people who showed up at Hot Rods & Hoggs in Arlington this past Sunday. The Prado family had a great turnout and they wanted to thank all the people that came out. And I want to thank 97.9 the Beat, Ch. 8, Fox 4, Univision, WB 33 and NBC 5 as well as the Fort Worth Star Telegram for sending camera men and reporters to the event. And a BIG thank you for DMX TV for putting the event on their show last week.
> 
> And We will see everybody this Friday at the Play and at Keller's!!
> 
> Leonard we will see you soon!!
> *


REAL GOOD TURN-OUT FOR A REAL GOOD CAUSE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

HELL YEA THIS SUNDAY ITS GOING DOWN AT TRINITY PARK EVERYONE IS WELCOME CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME COME OUT N ENJOY A GREAT DAY N THE SUN N HOPEFULLY THIS WEATHER WILL KEEP THINGS COOLER :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Aug 28 2006, 05:53 PM~6061658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICAL MAGAZINE COVERAGE BY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Aug 28 2006, 01:59 PM~6060295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Aug 28 2006, 09:45 AM~6058708
> *Some pics from Daisy's Carshow
> 
> I want to personally thank all the car clubs and people who showed up at Hot Rods & Hoggs in Arlington this past Sunday. The Prado family had a great turnout and they wanted to thank all the people that came out. And I want to thank 97.9 the Beat, Ch. 8, Fox 4, Univision, WB 33 and NBC 5 as well as the Fort Worth Star Telegram for sending camera men and reporters to the event. And a BIG thank you for DMX TV for putting the event on their show last week.
> 
> And We will see everybody this Friday at the Play and at Keller's!!
> 
> Leonard we will see you soon!!
> *



*I heard it was a great turnout and the Rain came down too.... but overall you guys have a great time .... I pray the benefit came out good for Daisy!!! & the family. your in my prayers* :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG

> I want the ULA to have a big party for my good friend and loyal ULA member Leonard President of Techniques. He served our country well representing his club and lowriding in a very positive way. Showing people that lowriders are part of the fabric of our nation. His assignment was very dangerous. He served in Camp Fallujia training the Baghdad police. He spent many month in harms way. His wife and children were worried about him all the time but remained strong for him.
> Leonard son is also scheduled to go back to Iraq as our several other members of the Techniques car club family.. So let's do something big for Leonard and his family upon his return to the FT Worth. He's currently back home in the good ol'USA in North Carolina waiting to be released from his duty to our nation.
> 
> Semper Fi Marine.. Leonard and his son playing in the BIG sand box.. Welcome home my friend, may God watch over Mario and all the other men and women serving in combat and return them all home safely..
> 
> The ULA solutes you Master Sargent Perez...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]

*Orale Homie Thanks*


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Aug 28 2006, 01:28 PM~6060062
> *orale  just  be ready to get youre drink on homie :biggrin:
> *



I will Homie.... I'm trying to make the car show too I need to get out of here !!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 28 2006, 10:55 AM~6059122
> *QUOTE(Synbad979 @ Aug 28 2006, 11:45 AM)
> Some pics from Daisy's Carshow
> 
> I want to personally thank all the car clubs and people who showed up at Hot Rods & Hoggs in Arlington this past Sunday. The Prado family had a great turnout and they wanted to thank all the people that came out. And I want to thank 97.9 the Beat, Ch. 8, Fox 4, Univision, WB 33 and NBC 5 as well as the Fort Worth Star Telegram for sending camera men and reporters to the event. And a BIG thank you for DMX TV for putting the event on their show last week.
> 
> And We will see everybody this Friday at the Play and at Keller's!!
> 
> Leonard we will see you soon!!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Aug 30 2006, 05:21 PM~6075297
> *sound's good maybe next time were going to the cara mia play
> *


$1.75 Budweiser & Bud Light









:biggrin:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 31 2006, 09:09 AM~6078431
> *$1.75 Budweiser & Bud Light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elJefe'67




----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Aug 1 2006, 11:21 PM~5886685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STATION X




----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Aug 30 2006, 07:53 PM~6075558
> *I will Homie.... I'm trying to make the car show too I need to get out of here !!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 214-CADDY

GOOD PARTY!:THUMBSUP:


----------



## 214-CADDY

> Father & Son Found this on Google Iraq Techniques
> 
> click the link above


I want the ULA to have a big party for my good friend and loyal ULA member Leonard President of Techniques. He served our country well representing his club and lowriding in a very positive way. Showing people that lowriders are part of the fabric of our nation. His assignment was very dangerous. He served in Camp Fallujia training the Baghdad police. He spent many month in harms way. His wife and children were worried about him all the time but remained strong for him.
Leonard son is also scheduled to go back to Iraq as our several other members of the Techniques car club family.. So let's do something big for Leonard and his family upon his return to the FT Worth. He's currently back home in the good ol'USA in North Carolina waiting to be released from his duty to our nation.

Semper Fi Marine.. Leonard and his son playing in the BIG sand box.. Welcome home my friend, may God watch over Mario and all the other men and women serving in combat and return them all home safely..

The ULA solutes you Master Sargent Perez...  
[/quote]

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64




----------



## TOP DOG '64

Congrats to Mr. & Mrs. Ortiz! :biggrin: 

Here are a few pix for the wedding day.....

video clip ---->www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5AUS5im7q4














































uffin:


----------



## Incognito

*
Leonard.. was in da house!!!*


----------



## Incognito

*Joe from JB Kustoms had to be helped out as you can see.....*


----------



## Incognito

*How about this drive in...who wants to go.*


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Aug 15 2006, 05:20 PM~5975198
> *More pics later... thanks to
> Smooth N Low
> Knightz car club
> Presidentez
> for sticking together on the way back from Longview tx.
> *


----------



## str8_tripn_82

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 4 2006, 06:30 PM~6103601
> *How about this drive in...who wants to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I do,I do :wave: -where is it?


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 4 2006, 06:30 PM~6103601
> *How about this drive in...who wants to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Sep 4 2006, 07:44 AM~6100249
> *Congrats to Mr. & Mrs. Ortiz!  :biggrin:
> 
> Here are a few pix for the wedding day.....
> 
> video clip ---->www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5AUS5im7q4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *



CONGRATS. ON YOUR WEDDING HOMIE, HAD A REAL GOOD TIME ! :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Sep 4 2006, 07:44 AM~6100249
> *Congrats to Mr. & Mrs. Ortiz!  :biggrin:
> 
> Here are a few pix for the wedding day.....
> 
> video clip ---->www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5AUS5im7q4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *



congrats on the wedding homie sorry i could'nt make it. :thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda}

first of all Mr Ortiz, congrats on your marriage............. God Bless you guys..... also ...............


*I just wanted to let you guys know that a year ago today (9/5) my husband, kids, baby sister and I were in a really bad car accident coming back from the San Antonio car show. I just wanted to let everyone know that I am so glad you guys have been there for me and my family...... Thanks to god we are all here, we got a second chance to live. I also want to thank all my family, they all have been there supporting me since day one.... To all my friends, thanks for all your prayers and for also being there at our time of need. A special thanks TO ALL THE ULA (synbad, joe ruiz, jorge, phaylanx, dallas lowriders - gosh, to many too name, the list will go on and on....) you guys were there and still are there for us, i appreciate everything you guys did for us, all the money that was raised, the flowers the prayers, just you guys showing support, what else can a girl ask for... And last but not least, a very special thanks to chilo and monica, you guys were my angels.... Chilo, thanks for pulling me out of the truck... Hey by the way I owe you a shirt dont I?? Well once again i wanted to say thanks to all that have been there for me and my family..... GOD has blessed me with the most wonderful family and friends in this world..... May god bless you guys like he has blessed me........ I LOVE YA'LL......... Belinda Guillen*


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Sep 5 2006, 09:51 AM~6107850
> *first of all Mr Ortiz, congrats on your marriage.............  God Bless you guys.....  also ...............
> 
> 
> im glad you guy's are doing good ula a big family*


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Sep 5 2006, 11:51 AM~6107850
> *first of all Mr Ortiz, congrats on your marriage.............  God Bless you guys.....  also ...............
> 
> 
> I just wanted to let you guys know that a year ago today (9/5) my husband, kids, baby sister and I were in a really bad car accident coming back from the San Antonio car show. I just wanted to let everyone know that I am so glad you guys have been there for me and my family...... Thanks to god we are all here, we got a second chance to live. I also want to thank all my family, they all have been there supporting me since day one.... To all my friends, thanks for all your prayers and for also being there at our time of need. A special thanks TO ALL THE ULA (synbad, joe ruiz, jorge, phaylanx, dallas lowriders - gosh, to many too name, the list will go on and on....) you guys were there and still are there for us, i appreciate everything you guys did for us, all the money that was raised, the flowers the prayers, just you guys showing support, what else can a girl ask for... And last but not least, a very special thanks to chilo and monica, you guys were my angels.... Chilo, thanks for pulling me out of the truck... Hey by the way I owe you a shirt dont I?? Well once again i wanted to say thanks to all that have been there for me and my family..... GOD has blessed me with the most wonderful family and friends in this world..... May god bless you guys like he has blessed me........ I LOVE YA'LL......... Belinda Guillen
> *



No need for thanks Family does what Family does!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

From both of us Thanks to everyone who came. We had a great time! We were happy to celebrate it with my personal family and my ULA family! It was the BOMB! A big thanks to MR TOP DOG. MAJESTIX!


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Sep 4 2006, 08:44 AM~6100249
> *Congrats to Mr. & Mrs. Ortiz!  :biggrin:
> 
> Here are a few pix for the wedding day.....
> 
> video clip ---->www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5AUS5im7q4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


LOL...she had to "back it up in there"!....

she looked very pretty.....nic pics.....


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Sep 5 2006, 10:37 AM~6108255
> *No need for thanks Family does what Family does!
> *


*No need for thanks.... from jorge AND CELINA
but your're welcome....*


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 2 2006, 11:07 AM~6091806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see ya'll there...
> *


----------



## Incognito

5Th. Annual Low rider car, classics, trucks, suvs, euros, 
and bicycle show – September 16, 2006 

ENTRY FEE: NO PRE REGISTRATION $15.00 (10x20) BIKES $10.00

PLENTY OF SPACE AVAILABLE.

Going In Time: 8 -12 p.m. on September 16, 2006 at Courtyard grounds Sherman TX. 
Exit # 58 off of highway 75, go to the light at Lamar st. and turn right.

Name: ______________________________________ Age___________ Phone ( ) __________________

Address: _________________________________________City______________State______Zip_________

Type of Entry &#130; Car &#130; Truck &#130; Bike

Year: _________________Make/Model: _____________________________________________

Club Affiliation: ____________________________________Vehicle Nickname: ________________________

Check the Following If They Will Be Displayed: &#130; Trunk &#130; Engine &#130; Undercarriage

Size of Display: &#130; 10x10 &#130; 10x20 &#130; 20x20

List Of Top Modifications: 1) ____________________2) _____________________3) ______________________
4) _________________5) _____________________6) ______________________7) _______________________

Courtyard grounds show rules and regulations: 
Entry Fees $15 at Move-in. Please no checks 
Approval: All entries are subject to approval. Intokablez Car Club reserves the right to refuse any entry not deemed appropriate. 
Fees: Entry fees are non-refundable unless Intokablez Car Club refuses entry. 
Liability: Intokablez car club promoters, sponsors and facility assume no responsibility or liability for any theft or damage of vehicles, and/or displays and related items during move-in, show hours or move out. 
Security: During move-in, show hours or move-out. Entrant therefore assumes all responsibility regarding entering his vehicle during show hours. 
Judging: All entries will be judged by Intokablez. De Dallas club members.
Safety: All fire regulations must be followed to the letter, or be subject to disqualification and banned from future events. All gas caps must be taped closed. All batteries must be disconnected and terminal posts taped. Entrant will be held fully responsible and liable for any damages that may occur from movement of said vehicle.
No alcohol allowed. 

As an entrant in a car show event, I hereby agree to the above stipulations and regulations set forth and fully understand my responsibilities.

Signature: ________________________________________________Date: _____________________

No passes received: ______________Signature:_________________________________

Hosted by


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 4 2006, 06:20 PM~6103526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe from JB Kustoms had to be helped out as you can see.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: MAN, JOE WAS GONE ! :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

1ST PLACE --- 20 CASES OF BEER</span>
2ND PLACE --- 3 CASES OF BEER
3RD PLACE --- 1 CASE OF BEER</span>


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 5 2006, 07:18 AM~6107158
> *congrats on the wedding homie sorry i could'nt make it.  :thumbsup:
> *



Good See you all


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 6 2006, 05:42 AM~6114512
> *
> <span style='color:blue'>  Get them Tickets Homies*


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 4 2006, 05:15 PM~6103496
> *
> Leonard.. was in da house!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Sep 6 2006, 09:48 AM~6115466
> *Can we watch the cowboy game there???? if not who's taking the screen </span>tv...  *


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Sep 6 2006, 09:49 AM~6115470
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


3:15 Kick off....... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE HAVING OUR 2ND ANNUAL FREAK FEST HALLOWEEN PARTY ON SAT OCTOBER 28TH.


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 6 2006, 06:03 PM~6119254
> *Can we watch the cowboy game there???? if not who's taking the screen tv...
> *


*They said no probelm the game will be in the bar area !! *


----------



## mrouija

Pre-registration for Austin ends this Sunday....
Pre-Registration Form


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

Hey ULA, this is Pido from LOW 4 LIFE DFW Chapter, I'm going back to Michigan to throw our annual lowrider show. Everybody from Texas is invited. As soon as I get off the night shift I'll start attending meetings. This is our 10 Annual & it's going to be BIG! Thanks again for showing me love in Texas, hopefully I'll see and meet more clubs & people soon.
















<a href=\'http://www.low-4-life.com\' target=\'_blank\'>MORE INFO Low 4 Life Website</a>


----------



## 214RIDERZ

CONGRADS ON THE WEDDING DOG I WASNT ABLE TO MAKE IT HOPE U BOTH A LIFETIME OF HAPPINESS BIG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 6 2006, 09:03 PM~6119254
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>you know we always have a screen 4 da boys* :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Sep 7 2006, 03:22 PM~6125480
> *you know we always have a screen 4 da boys :biggrin:
> *


u know how we do it :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

:0


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Sep 7 2006, 10:06 PM~6128192
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

THERE WELL BE FUN PRIZES FOR THE HOMIES THAT BRING OUT THERE RIDE'S[/b]


----------



## STATION X

*DOES ANYONE KNOW
THE "WEDDING SINGER"???*


----------



## STATION X

*X!!!
<img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h139/STATION-X-65/011001.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></span>*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Sep 7 2006, 03:22 PM~6125480
> *you know we always have a screen 4 da boys :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH 4 A FRONT ROW SEAT ? :dunno:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 8 2006, 10:32 AM~6130895
> *X!!!
> <img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h139/STATION-X-65/011001.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></span>
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 8 2006, 11:32 AM~6130895
> *ITS WAY OVERDUE BIG BET!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 8 2006, 01:17 PM~6131528
> *HOW MUCH 4 A FRONT ROW SEAT ? :dunno:
> *


Cant wait for Opening Day in D-town homie!!!


----------



## elJefe'67

:0


----------



## dallastejas

Cowboys!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 8 2006, 01:31 PM~6132095
> *Cant wait for Opening Day in D-town homie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH IM READY TO SEE HOW THEM BOYS PUT IT DOWN THIS YEAR !


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 8 2006, 05:30 PM~6132979
> *HELL YEAH IM READY TO SEE HOW THEM BOYS PUT IT DOWN THIS YEAR !
> *


*A HUEVO!!!*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THROUGHIN A CAR WASH TODAY ON WESTMORLAND AND DAWES IN OAKCLIFF!!!! SO COME BY AND CHILL,GET YOUR RIDE WASHED AND RIDE AROUND THA HOOD!!!!!


----------



## Incognito

*Hope to see ya there..*


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Sep 8 2006, 03:30 PM~6132974
> *Cowboys!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


dam bledsoe it's all good


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 11 2006, 08:36 AM~6147791
> *dam bledsoe it's all good
> *


WHERE THE BEER AT BRO, MY BAD I MEANT WHERES MY HOMIE MOSES AT ! :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 11 2006, 11:31 AM~6148834
> *WHERE THE BEER AT BRO, MY BAD I MEANT WHERES MY HOMIE MOSES AT !  :biggrin:
> *


he's hideing from us :scrutinize:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 11 2006, 01:16 PM~6149627
> *he's hideing from us :scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize: :twak:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 11 2006, 01:16 PM~6149627
> *he's hideing from us :scrutinize:
> *


Alright......he can run but he can't hide.... let me know where the party is at so I can help out... :biggrin: :biggrin: I don't want my homies to be like this :barf: 
the next day.. :biggrin:


----------



## quazar

you talking about me my *****.


----------



## Incognito

Techniques car show at the VFW..


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Sep 11 2006, 03:17 PM~6150665
> *you talking about me  my *****.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Sep 11 2006, 03:17 PM~6150665
> *you talking about me  my *****.
> *


But ofcurse not my ***** this is all you    just chillin like a MDFK. :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 11 2006, 02:57 PM~6150501
> *Alright......he can run but he can't hide.... let me know where the party is at so I can help out... :biggrin:  :biggrin: I don't want my homies to be like this  :barf:
> the next day.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: hopefully pollo will be there to help us carry some of us lol :biggrin: that get like this :barf: and cant walk


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Sep 8 2006, 10:32 AM~6130895
> *X!!!
> <img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h139/STATION-X-65/011001.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT MADE IT OUT TO OUR SHOW AND IT WAS GREAT SEEING YOU ALL AGAIN,,.. BIG THANKS TO VGP FOR THE PIX’S.


*INTOKABLEZ DE DALLAS 1ST & 3RD PLACE
MAJESTIC DFW 
MAJESTIX " TOP DOG 64 WON BEST OF SHOW " 
ESTILO 2ND PLACE
GARLAND'S FINEST 
LOW LOW'S
JOKERZ " WON THE BEER RAFFEL " 
PRESIDENTIZ
PHAYLANX
DALLAS LOWRIDERS " JOHN AND LALO REPED HARD FOR DL " *

AND ALSO THE SOLO RIDERZ AND THE CLASSIC THAT SHOWED MUCH LOVE.

WE CANT FORGET 

" Playa Style Productions " 
Dj Creations & Dj Eddie G.

BIG PROPS !!! TO ALL


----------



## STATION X

*<span style=\'color:green\'>$$$*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry6157132


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

bigg shoutout to the dallas u.l.a for doing the damm thang from the houston u.l.a.....


----------



## ULA

Bring your family, this is a different style of event it is more like a Festival not just a car show: 

ULA HOPTOBERFEST PICNIC 2006
Sunday October 1st. 2006
Keist Park
Dallas,Texas


----------



## VGP

:0


----------



## LaLo_19

DAMN LIKE THAT.....ITS GOING DOWN N THA PARK... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 13 2006, 07:40 AM~6161990
> *Bring your family, this is a different style of event it is more like a Festival not just a car show:
> 
> ULA HOPTOBERFEST PICNIC 2006
> Sunday October 1st. 2006
> Keist Park
> Dallas,Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 13 2006, 06:40 AM~6161990
> *Bring your family, this is a different style of event it is more like a Festival not just a car show:
> 
> ULA HOPTOBERFEST PICNIC 2006
> Sunday October 1st. 2006
> Keist Park
> Dallas,Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## prissy1977

Already Dallas Lowriders will be there!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 13 2006, 07:40 AM~6161990
> *Bring your family, this is a different style of event it is more like a Festival not just a car show:
> 
> Take the US-75 toward SHERMAN - go 61.7 mi
> 7. Take exit #58 onto S SAM RAYBURN FWY toward HOUSTON ST/LAMAR ST - go 0.2 mi
> 8. Turn on W LAMAR ST[TX-56] - go 0.4 mi
> 9. Turn on S TRAVIS ST - go < 0.1 mi
> 10. Arrive at the center of SHERMAN, TX </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

I got a little some-some for Jimmy's show...  :0  

REP'n DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC and you know this man, and yes I am King of the Homies...


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 13 2006, 08:46 PM~6167862
> *I got a little some-some for Jimmy's show...   :0
> 
> REP'n DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC and you know this man, and yes I am King of the Homies...
> *


X2


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Sep 13 2006, 11:13 PM~6169123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you forgot to put wig contest :biggrin: j/p


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Sep 13 2006, 11:13 PM~6169123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda}

I just wanted to remind you guys about Tim's B-day party tonight at Dave and Busters on Composite. So if you guys are not going out of town to Austin for the car show, please come by and mingle with Tim and show him some luv. I am sure he will appreciate it. Once again Please come, if you have any questions pls call Big A or Chas or me. Thanks


----------



## dannysnty

who is going to sherman and what time are yall going to be on the road :dunno:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 15 2006, 05:31 AM~6178704
> *who  is going to sherman and what time are yall going to be on the road :dunno:
> *


We are going to Sherman and we will be leaving at 9:00 am.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 15 2006, 07:10 AM~6179123
> *We are going to Sherman and we will be leaving at 9:00 am.
> *



We are going also, were leaving at 930am. yahoo!! make sure and take the beer JOKERZ! :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 15 2006, 07:17 AM~6179175
> *We are going also, were leaving at 930am. yahoo!! make sure and take the beer JOKERZ! :biggrin:
> *


just got it last nite thanks to lil joe :biggrin: we should be on the road by nine too but you know how that goes,some one always shows up late


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 15 2006, 07:10 AM~6179123
> *We are going to Sherman and we will be leaving at 9:00 am.
> *


hey sal,are yall meeting up some where :scrutinize:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Sep 15 2006, 06:15 AM~6178675
> *I just wanted to remind you guys about Tim's B-day party tonight at Dave and Busters on Composite.  So if you guys are not going out of town to Austin for the car show, please come by and mingle with Tim and show him some luv.  I am sure he will appreciate it.  Once again Please come, if you have any questions pls call Big A or Chas or me.  Thanks
> *


*

Tim the Cubano's birthday is tonite?. Which Dave and Busters will it be at?
Carol, Aunt Pat and myself will be there..

Just to let you all know my daughter in law Jackie's father had a bad heart attack yesterday. He was scheduled for emergency surgery this morning. Quadruple by pass.
Don't know the out come yet. Please say a quick prayor for him, his name is Alfredo and is a very nice man and has been to a couple of picnic's with me in the past..*


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 15 2006, 08:38 AM~6179756
> *Tim the Cubano's birthday is tonite?. Which Dave and Busters will it be at?
> Carol, Aunt Pat and myself will be there..
> 
> Just to let you all know my daughter in law Jackie's father had a bad heart attack yesterday. He was scheduled for emergency surgery this morning. Quadruple by pass.
> Don't know the out come yet. Please say a quick prayor for him, his name is Alfredo and is a very nice man and has been to a couple of picnic's with me in the past..
> *


sorry to hear that john, hopefully every things turns out ok


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 15 2006, 08:38 AM~6179756
> *Tim the Cubano's birthday is tonite?. Which Dave and Busters will it be at?
> Carol, Aunt Pat and myself will be there..
> 
> Just to let you all know my daughter in law Jackie's father had a bad heart attack yesterday. He was scheduled for emergency surgery this morning. Quadruple by pass.
> Don't know the out come yet. Please say a quick prayor for him, his name is Alfredo and is a very nice man and has been to a couple of picnic's with me in the past..
> *


HE WILL BE IN OUR PRAYERS !


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

http://us.f571.mail.yahoo.com/ym/us/ShowLe...=a&head=b&Idx=0


----------



## Homie Styln

Just got word that Jackie's Dad made it out of surgery OK and is doing good. Thx for everyone's prayors..


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 15 2006, 11:28 AM~6181447
> *Just got word that Jackie's Dad made it out of surgery OK and is doing good. Thx for everyone's prayors..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

That's good to hear!!


----------



## prissy1977

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 15 2006, 12:28 PM~6181447
> *Just got word that Jackie's Dad made it out of surgery OK and is doing good. Thx for everyone's prayors..
> *


 :thumbsup: God does answer prayers...... John glad to hear that...


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 15 2006, 01:28 PM~6181447
> *Just got word that Jackie's Dad made it out of surgery OK and is doing good. Thx for everyone's prayors..
> *


GOOD TO HEAR HOMIE.........CALL IF U NEED SOMETHING


----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Sep 15 2006, 04:15 AM~6178675
> *<span style='colorurple'>Chas wanted me to let you know that tim will be there at 9:30pm. Please try to be there before that time so we can surprise him. Big A should have some tables reserved in the game area section, please call me, Big A if there are any questions. Thanks*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 15 2006, 01:28 PM~6181447
> *Just got word that Jackie's Dad made it out of surgery OK and is doing good. Thx for everyone's prayors..
> *


Update, on my duaghter in-law Jackie's Dad.. He appears to be doing good and they are already getting ready to get him up and moving around.. I may try and do some kind of donation thing for him cause he doesn't have any sick bebefits and has a house payemnt to make. He won't be able to go back to work for about a month..


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 17 2006, 05:54 PM~6192247
> *Update, on my duaghter in-law Jackie's Dad.. He appears to be doing good and they are  already getting ready to get him up and moving around.. I may try and do some kind of donation thing for him cause he doesn't have any sick bebefits and has a house payemnt to make. He won't be able to go back to work for about a month..
> *


 :thumbsup: I LIKE THAT ALWAYS WILLIN TO HELP..........


----------



## Incognito

Lolows


----------



## Incognito

More pics























































http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC02298-1.jpg[/IMG

[img]http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC02284.jpg


----------



## Homie Styln

Dallas Lowriders - Homie Styln Delivery Service Panel Truck


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 18 2006, 06:18 PM~6199523
> *Dallas Lowriders - Homie Styln Delivery Service Panel Truck
> 
> 
> *


NICE TRUCK JOHN ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ULA




----------



## Str8Game




----------



## ULA

Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
2443 Walnut Hill Lane
Dallas, Texas 75229 
Ph: 972-243-1111

www.pugsleys.com


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 17 2006, 06:46 PM~6192876
> *Lolows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

*what's up ula  *


----------



## PIQUE86

nice pics.. whats up ULA !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STATION X




----------



## {belinda}

Hello everyone, pls do not foget to let sophia know who all will be in what event as soon as possible..... Pls see below...............


______________________________________________________________
Okay, everyone our Hoptoberfest Picnic is this weekend and I am trying to get a schedule of events made up, but I need to know what car clubs are interested in competeing in the Tug of War, Egg Toss and Skateboard Contest. These are the main events that we will be having, on top of these yes for those of you that have hoppers, will be have a hop. I'm going to have these events start at 1:00 and the hop at 2:00 or 3:00 p.m., but I don't want to have any events overlap. So if you can send me a pm or respond to this as far as what clubs want to participate in any of the events I would appreciate it and it will help get the schedule together, but please let me know by Friday morning.


----------



## ULA




----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C.

D-Town Bombs will be there, and for the events we will do our best to participate.


----------



## VENOM65

yea we will also try to participate in all we can as long my guys are not drunk. better yet even if they are drunk it will be funnier. :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 28 2006, 07:56 AM~6262524
> *yea we will also try to participate in all we can as long my guys are not drunk. better yet even if they are drunk it will be funnier.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 28 2006, 07:56 AM~6262524
> *yea we will also try to participate in all we can as long my guys are not drunk. better yet even if they are drunk it will be funnier.  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah if they are drunk it'll be better---so everyone can have a few laughs--


----------



## Incognito

Ok, here is a sketch of the park. the entrance is going to be from Kiest blvd. and just follow the arrows on the map.... this will kind of give you an idea of where the show cars need to park right in front of the entrance for the base ball fields. Hopefully this will help for the people who don't really know the park...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k168/mro...06/DSC_4557.jpg

ULA PICTURE!


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 29 2006, 11:13 AM~6271414
> *http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k168/mro...06/DSC_4557.jpg
> 
> ULA PICTURE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 29 2006, 11:13 AM~6271414
> *http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k168/mro...06/DSC_4557.jpg
> 
> ULA PICTURE!
> *


POLLO ALL IN THE WAY ,J/P NICE PIC HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

You aint got ends en mi casa!!!


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 4 2006, 09:19 AM~6303992
> *You aint got ends en mi casa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## dallastejas

[/quote]
Its spinnin *****..its spinninnnnn................... :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 4 2006, 11:19 AM~6303992
> *You aint got ends en mi casa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey is there a ULA meeting tonite ? ?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 5 2006, 08:57 AM~6311372
> *Hey is there a ULA meeting tonite ? ?
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 5 2006, 10:59 AM~6311380
> *:around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


 Is there ? :twak:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 5 2006, 09:16 AM~6311468
> *Is there ?    :twak:
> *


Im not sure. Im waiting on a answer too. :biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979

yea its meeting nite......

Damn I was getting dizzy.....


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 5 2006, 10:25 AM~6311912
> *yea its meeting nite......
> 
> Damn I was getting dizzy.....
> *


we will be there...


----------



## geovela86

TO ALL THE MEMBERS FROM THE ULA GOING TO VEGAS. HAVE A GOOD TRIP AND BE CAREFULL OUT THERE. :cheesy:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Oct 6 2006, 07:52 AM~6317934
> *TO ALL THE MEMBERS FROM THE ULA GOING TO VEGAS. HAVE A GOOD TRIP AND BE CAREFULL OUT THERE.  :cheesy:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Oct 6 2006, 09:02 AM~6317980
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *



x3


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Oct 6 2006, 12:15 PM~6318717
> *x3
> *


X4


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

sup VGP?


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 6 2006, 01:03 PM~6318915
> *sup VGP?
> *


Sup mang! I chirped you yesterday...probably didnt here me over the HONKKKKK!


:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 6 2006, 11:10 AM~6318944
> *Sup mang!  I chirped you yesterday...probably didnt here me over the HONKKKKK!
> :biggrin:
> *


I hit you back and you didnt answer. Whats up? :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 6 2006, 01:28 PM~6319019
> *I hit you back and you didnt answer. Whats up? :biggrin:
> *


Thats twice I saw you and you didnt answer...I needed a ride  


:0 11/2005


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 6 2006, 11:28 AM~6319019
> *I hit you back and you didnt answer. Whats up? :biggrin:
> *


Ahh hell my bad dawg, Next time throw a rock at me and Ill scoop you up. :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 6 2006, 01:48 PM~6319088
> *Ahh hell my bad dawg, Next time throw a rock at me and Ill scoop you up. :biggrin:
> *


Its all good, but I saw you looking at those 34". I hope my rock reaches that high :0 




:biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 6 2006, 12:12 PM~6319185
> *Its all good, but I saw you looking at those 34".  I hope my rock reaches that high  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STATION X

*SATURDAY*
*GO COWBOYS!!!*


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Oct 6 2006, 04:50 PM~6320050
> *SATURDAY
> GO COWBOYS!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Oct 6 2006, 02:50 PM~6320050
> *SATURDAY
> GO COWBOYS!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Hooters & the hooter girls will be there catering the event.....


----------



## elJefe'67

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 7 2006, 07:29 PM~6325538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooters & the hooter girls will be there catering the event.....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 7 2006, 05:29 PM~6325538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooters & the hooter girls will be there catering the event.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

:biggrin: I love Hooters wings:biggrin:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 9 2006, 11:33 AM~6333860
> *:biggrin: I love Hooters            wings:biggrin:
> *


X2...I went there yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

What happened to the C-Boys... :0


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 9 2006, 12:40 PM~6334607
> *What happened to the C-Boys... :0
> *


I'll be the first one to say BLEDSOE SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Rick's BBQ is having a BBQ cook off starting Saturday morning along with live music,1/2 price off inside orders, free BBQ outside until they run out, BUD girls handing out samples.
Put this in your calendar "Late Great Chevys" cruise night this Saturday Oct. 14th at Rick's BBQ in Carrollton.

Registration from 4:30 to 6:30. Awards at 8:00.

Rick's is located at the North West corner of the Bush Toll Road (Trinity Mills Road) and Old Denton Road in the Furneaux Creek Shopping Center.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 9 2006, 12:41 PM~6334611
> *I'll be the first one to say  BLEDSOE SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


MAN I HATE TO SAY THIS,BUT I THINK WE NEED A NEW QUARTER-BACK, THAT FOOL GAVE THIS GAME AWAY !


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Oct 9 2006, 04:31 PM~6335183
> *MAN I HATE TO SAY THIS,BUT I THINK WE NEED A NEW QUARTER-BACK, THAT FOOL GAVE THIS GAME AWAY !
> *


x2


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Oct 9 2006, 02:31 PM~6335183
> *MAN I HATE TO SAY THIS,BUT I THINK WE NEED A NEW QUARTER-BACK, THAT FOOL GAVE THIS GAME AWAY !
> *


That was BS man! Bledsoe [email protected]#$ sucker! :biggrin:


----------



## elJefe'67

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 9 2006, 02:41 PM~6334611
> *I'll be the first one to say  BLEDSOE SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BLEDSOE  :thumbsdown: - ROMO :happysad: :thumbsup:


----------



## elJefe'67

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 9 2006, 04:30 PM~6335176
> *Rick's BBQ is having a BBQ cook off starting Saturday morning along with live music,1/2 price off inside orders, free BBQ outside until they run out, BUD girls handing out samples.
> Put this in your calendar "Late Great Chevys" cruise night this Saturday Oct. 14th at Rick's BBQ in Carrollton.
> 
> Registration from 4:30 to 6:30. Awards at 8:00.
> 
> Rick's is located at the North West corner of the Bush Toll Road (Trinity Mills Road) and Old Denton Road in the Furneaux Creek Shopping Center.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## str8_tripn_82

What happened to Tony Romo?They should of put him instead of sorry ass Bledsoe


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*yall ****** are trippin im pissed but bledsoe is the best man 4 the job he aint going to be perfect every game we r 2-2 will be o k yall fools think we r goin undeafeted or what we r gonna lose sum games so just chill*


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Oct 9 2006, 06:48 PM~6336589
> *yall ****** are trippin im pissed but  bledsoe is the best man 4 the job he aint going to be perfect every game we r 2-2 will be o k yall fools think we r goin undeafeted or what we r gonna lose sum games so just chill
> *


He gets paid to much money to say my bad ill do better next game. ohwell... HELL na throw right or shit down....like pull up or shut up.... :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Oct 9 2006, 06:48 PM~6336589
> *yall ****** are trippin im pissed but  bledsoe is the best man 4 the job he aint going to be perfect every game we r 2-2 will be o k yall fools think we r goin undeafeted or what we r gonna lose sum games so just chill
> *


what you talking about willis :biggrin: we need romo


----------



## TOP DOG '64

ULA RePreSent!!!

-----></span> <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=291457\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=291457</a>


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Oct 9 2006, 06:48 PM~6336589
> *yall ****** are trippin im pissed but  bledsoe is the best man 4 the job he aint going to be perfect every game we r 2-2 will be o k yall fools think we r goin undeafeted or what we r gonna lose sum games so just chill
> *


 :uh: :twak: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

you think 2-2 is good, shit my sorry ass team the 49ers are 2n2.. Com'on even I expected more out the C-Boys then this. Ok give Bledsoe one more half next game and if he screws up bring back Rodger, shit for that matter get the old back up QB who's now a news announcer Babe Laufinburg.. Sorry but I think Bledsoe's washed up, he never was that good when he was younger, so it's not like he's gonna get better, he's as good as he's ever going to be..:0


----------



## topless_66

fuckin bledsoe, :twak:


----------



## STATION X

ANYBODY HAVE E. PRECISION ENGRAVING'S PHONE NUMBER?


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Oct 11 2006, 02:11 PM~6348325
> *fuckin bledsoe,  :twak:
> *


x2 :twak: :twak:


----------



## Incognito

_Any body going to San Antonio for the Game point car show???? I'm going who else?_


----------



## Incognito

_what's up with every body???? no body is posting!!!!

What up ULA............ a whole day passed by and there is no posts.. what's up with that...
what's up from:_


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Oct 12 2006, 08:37 PM~6358953
> *what's up with every body???? no body is posting!!!!
> 
> What up ULA............ a whole day passed by and there is no posts.. what's up with that...
> what's up from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


QUE ONDA JORGE, GOOD LUCK AT THE GAMEPOINT SHOW BRO, DRIVE SAFE OUT THERE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Oct 12 2006, 08:37 PM~6358953
> *what's up with every body???? no body is posting!!!!
> 
> What up ULA............ a whole day passed by and there is no posts.. what's up with that...
> what's up from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


goodluck out there and be safe


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Becarefull Jorge it's gonna be raining this weekend.


----------



## Synbad979

We need all ULA Clubs to come to the meeting this thursday.
We need to arrange some stuff to help out Joe and his family.
Tim will be running the meeting.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 14 2006, 12:12 PM~6367709
> *We need all ULA Clubs to come to the meeting this thursday.
> We need to arrange some stuff to help out Joe and his family.
> Tim will be running the meeting.
> *


 :0 I am there!


----------



## LaLo_19

YEA ME TO...........WHAT EVER I CAN DO....


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 14 2006, 10:12 AM~6367709
> *We need all ULA Clubs to come to the meeting this thursday.
> We need to arrange some stuff to help out Joe and his family.
> Tim will be running the meeting.
> *


We all need to get together and help them out as much as we can


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 14 2006, 10:12 AM~6367709
> *We need all ULA Clubs to come to the meeting this thursday.
> We need to arrange some stuff to help out Joe and his family.
> Tim will be running the meeting.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ULA

ULA Meeting Thursday October 19th at Pugsley's Bar & Grill
8:00pm


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 14 2006, 10:12 AM~6367709
> *We need all ULA Clubs to come to the meeting this thursday.
> We need to arrange some stuff to help out Joe and his family.
> Tim will be running the meeting.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ramon0517

I just wanted to let you guys know that tim (el cubano) wanted me to post this up::::::

*<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>"Attention all U.L.A. memebers, solo ryders, shop owners, hell just anyone out there, please make plans to attend tomorrows U.L.A. meeting..... We all need to be there and not just saying one or two members per club, I want everyone that can make it, to be there..... We need to do something for Joe and our first step is to show up to this meeting, please be there by 8:30pm at pugsleys and dont be late. We need to get the meeting started as soon as possible.. Any questions, call me....Tim"</span>*


----------



## ULA

*October Events*


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Oct 20 2006, 07:44 AM~6407180
> *October Events
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

MOVE-IN PIX FROM THIS MORNING...


----------



## Incognito

_Crazy Joe's show_

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6306716


----------



## TOP DOG '64

DIRTY JOE'S BENEFIT CAR SHOW 
Post Your Pix ---></span> <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=273022&st=0&p=6418497&#entry6418497\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=273022&st=0&p=6418497&#entry6418497</a>


----------



## dannysnty

good show nice turn out :thumbsup:


----------



## PIQUE86

nice pics..


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 21 2006, 08:31 AM~6413326
> *MOVE-IN PIX FROM THIS MORNING...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good times!


----------



## Homie Styln

Well we've been waiting to see the LRM schedule here in Dallas. No show again in Dallas or San Antonio. The ULA Dallas / Ft Worth will discuss our options.


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 24 2006, 09:01 PM~6437096
> *Well we've been waiting to see the LRM schedule here in Dallas. No show again in Dallas or San Antonio. The ULA Dallas / Ft Worth will discuss our options.
> *












214 NOT CHOSEN AGAIN!!!

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TechniquesOG

Screw LRM that BS.....


----------



## Forgiven 63

:dunno: ARE YOU SURPRISED ?

LETS JUST SUPPORT THE BIG AND SMALL SHOWS
THAT DO COME TO THE DFW....


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

Okay guys, let's not make this a big deal on layitlow. Let's all wait until our meeting next week and discuss it there, our business doesn't need to be put on layitlow.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Oct 25 2006, 10:16 AM~6440255
> *Okay guys, let's not make this a big deal on layitlow. Let's all wait until our meeting next week and discuss it there, our business doesn't need to be put on layitlow.
> *


 To late, John already made a topic... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Oct 25 2006, 07:22 AM~6439944
> *Screw LRM that BS.....
> *



X2 FUCK THOSE SORRY BASTARDS. AND FOR THE PEOPLE WHO ARE GONNA GET ON HERE SAYING STOP COMPLAINING AND CRYING FUCK YOU TO. 

FUCK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 25 2006, 10:25 AM~6440311
> *X2 FUCK THOSE SORRY BASTARDS. AND FOR THE PEOPLE WHO ARE GONNA GET ON HERE SAYING STOP COMPLAINING AND CRYING FUCK YOU TO.
> 
> FUCK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> *



Sal, STOP COMPLAINING AND CRYING 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 25 2006, 09:28 AM~6440322
> *Sal, STOP COMPLAINING AND CRYING
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65

HA HA LOL, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 25 2006, 10:33 AM~6440357
> *HA HA LOL,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 hno: :happysad: :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

WHY DONT WE JUST HOLD HANDS AND PRAY :biggrin: 

:machinegun: :machinegun: LRM


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 25 2006, 10:38 AM~6440404
> *WHY DONT WE JUST HOLD HANDS AND PRAY  :biggrin:
> 
> :machinegun:  :machinegun: LRM
> *



:angel: Let's ! ! !

:guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :burn: :burn: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## VGP

:0 :uh:


----------



## PIQUE86

FUCK LRM !!!!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 25 2006, 07:44 AM~6440100
> *:dunno:  ARE YOU SURPRISED ?
> 
> LETS JUST SUPPORT THE BIG AND SMALL SHOWS
> THAT DO COME TO THE DFW....
> *


 HELL YEAH , WE DON'T NEED TO BE SWEATING LOWRIDER MAGAZINE,THEY DON'T EVEN SELL NO BEER ANYWAYS ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

WE NEED BEER AT EVERY EVENT!!SO NO NO!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 25 2006, 10:50 AM~6441424
> *WE NEED BEER AT EVERY EVENT!!SO NO NO!
> *


I THINK THAT SOUNDS LIKE A NEW *"MAN LAW"!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

MAN LAW! NO BEER NO SHOW! HONK! HONK!


----------



## VGP

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Oct 25 2006, 12:53 PM~6441477
> *I THINK THAT SOUNDS LIKE A NEW "MAN LAW"! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


OCT, 25th 2007 @ 12:53PM
 " THE NO BEER , NO SHOW LAW WAS BORN "


----------



## Homie Styln

To all who are coming to our Halloween party, don't forget to bring a canned food item of other non-parishable item to be donated the Mission Arlington food bank.. Thx...


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 25 2006, 09:18 AM~6440269
> *To late, John already made a topic...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Man this is old news I'm way head of you guys. I spoke with some people in H-town and their talking about a picnic in H-Town on the day of the LRM show..
Either way I can say this Dallas Lowriders will not be going to any LRM shows this coming year 2007... We will be supporting all shows and events that support the ULA and the lowriding community. At this time we do not feel that LRM is supporting lowriding in the Texas region. This in no way reflects on our friend in Houston and we will make every effort to make other shows in the H-Town area.. :angry: :0


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 25 2006, 12:51 PM~6441905
> *Man this is old news I'm way head of you guys. I spoke with some people in H-town and their talking about a picnic in H-Town on the day of the LRM show..
> Either way I can say this Dallas Lowriders will not be going to any LRM shows this coming year 2007... We will be supporting all shows and events that support the ULA and the lowriding community. At this time we do not feel that LRM is supporting lowriding in the Texas region. This in no way reflects on our friend in Houston and we will make every effort to make other shows in the H-Town area.. :angry:  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 25 2006, 11:29 AM~6441724
> *OCT, 25th 2007 @ 12:53PM
> " THE NO BEER , NO SHOW LAW WAS BORN "
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Oct 25 2006, 10:53 AM~6441477
> *I THINK THAT SOUNDS LIKE A NEW "MAN LAW"! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



ha ha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 25 2006, 11:29 AM~6441724
> *OCT, 25th 2007 @ 12:53PM
> " THE NO BEER , NO SHOW LAW WAS BORN "
> *


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Oct 25 2006, 10:53 AM~6441477
> *I THINK THAT SOUNDS LIKE A NEW "MAN LAW"! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 25 2006, 07:44 AM~6440100
> *:dunno:  ARE YOU SURPRISED ?
> 
> LETS JUST SUPPORT THE BIG AND SMALL SHOWS
> THAT DO COME TO THE DFW....
> *


x2


----------



## TOP DOG '64

:roflmao:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 25 2006, 04:44 PM~6444164
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz+Oct 25 2006, 10:50 AM~6441424-->
> 
> 
> 
> WE NEED BEER AT EVERY EVENT!!SO NO NO!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-UNPREDICTABLESS_@Oct 25 2006, 10:53 AM~6441477
> *I THINK THAT SOUNDS LIKE A NEW "MAN LAW"! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz+Oct 25 2006, 11:06 AM~6441607-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAN LAW! NO BEER NO SHOW! HONK! HONK!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 25 2006, 11:29 AM~6441724
> *OCT, 25th 2007 @ 12:53PM
> Come on my ****** like it ever stoped us from taking beer inside the shows.
> Well they can't keep Incognito from sneaking beer in any Fkn way. :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Oct 25 2006, 06:23 PM~6444650
> *Come on my ****** like it ever stoped us from taking beer inside the shows.
> Well they can't keep Incognito from sneaking beer in any Fkn way. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Oct 25 2006, 06:23 PM~6444650
> *Come on my ****** like it ever stoped us from taking beer inside the shows.
> Well they can't keep Incognito from sneaking beer in any Fkn way. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOT US BRO, WE DON'T LIKE BREAKING RULES ! :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Oct 26 2006, 06:42 PM~6452422
> *NOT US BRO, WE DON'T LIKE BREAKING RULES ! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

Anyone have JBS customs website?


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Oct 27 2006, 06:46 AM~6455449
> *Anyone have JBS customs website?
> *


the only one i have is www.phaylanx.net


----------



## TOP DOG '64

This Saturday 28th we will be at Strokers Ice House (Bar & Grill) 12:00 - 4:00pm
There will be about ten lowriders on display and plenty of Choppers & Harley's on display. Strokers invited us to be a part of their 2006 Halloween Party Weekend stop by and check the rides and bikes...</span>

*Strokers web-site:* <a href=\'http://www.strokersdallas.com/content.php?p=icehouse\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.strokersdallas.com/content.php?p=icehouse</a> 

*Schedule of events:*


----------



## Synbad979

I got a call from Jesse Prado his daughter Daisy passed away this morning.

You call him at 817.705.4841

He didn't tell me when the funeral is or the wake.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

DAMM.................


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

DAMN SORRY TO HEAR THIS ,OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOURS JESSE .


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Oct 27 2006, 02:36 PM~6457630
> *DAMN SORRY TO HEAR THIS ,OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOURS JESSE .
> *


 X2.

Damm, I thought she was doing better. :tears: 
Iam realy sorry to hear about this.


----------



## geovela86

Sorry to hear about that. Our prayers go out to the family. From Phaylanx Car Club.


----------



## dannysnty

sorry to hear about the loss jesse,keep youre head up bro,my prayer's are with you :angel:


----------



## Incognito

_I can only imagine what the Prado family is going thru. to loose a son or a daughter will just tear my heart out. :tears: :angel: our prayers are with the Prado family. :angel: _


----------



## BIG TEX

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 27 2006, 10:33 AM~6456351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Saturday 28th we will be at Strokers Ice House (Bar & Grill) 12:00 - 4:00pm
> There will be about ten lowriders on display and plenty of Choppers & Harley's on display. Strokers invited us to be a part of their 2006 Halloween Party Weekend stop by and check the rides and bikes...</span>
> 
> Strokers web-site:  <a href=\'http://www.strokersdallas.com/content.php?p=icehouse\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.strokersdallas.com/content.php?p=icehouse</a>
> 
> Schedule of events:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Strokers Pix ---></span> <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=273022&st=60\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=273022&st=0&p=6418497&#entry6418497</a>


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

Here is the info for Daisy's Funeral Arrangements:

Jesse would like to invite everyone to the viewing for Daisy on Monday October 30th, from 6pm-8pm. A rosary will follow, starting at 8pm at Bean-Massey Burge Funeral Home:

Bean- Massey Burge Funeral Home
733 Dalworth St
Grand Prairie, TX 75050
972-263-7200


Funeral Services will be Tuesday at 12pm at St Matthews Catholic Church.

St Matthew Catholic Church
2021 New York Avenue
Arlington, TX 76010


Anyone that would like to make a contribution for funeral expenses, please contact Jesse 817-705-4841. Jesse appreciates all the thoughts and prayers


----------



## westsidebagos

i'm sorry to hear that,,but she's in a better place now, just let god take care of her and just stay strong,,our prayers go out to the prado family


----------



## str8_tripn_82

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 27 2006, 12:41 PM~6457664
> *X2.
> 
> Damm, I thought she was doing better.  :tears:
> Iam realy sorry to hear about this.
> *


X3


----------



## snl47

Jesse would like everyone to know the funeral home opens at 8am and everyone is welcome.


Bean- Massey Burge Funeral Home
733 Dalworth St
Grand Prairie, TX 75050
972-263-7200


----------



## str8_tripn_82

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 27 2006, 12:41 PM~6457664
> *X2.
> 
> Damm, I thought she was doing better.  :tears:
> Iam realy sorry to hear about this.
> *


X3


----------



## LaLo_19

MAN I KNOW IT MUST BE HARD ON THE FAMILY...........MY PRAYERS R WITH THE FAMILY..............FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS......... :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PINKY85

HEY GUYS ITS ME PINKY. I JUST WANTED TO SAY HI TO EVERYONE. TAKE CARE HOPE TO SEE YA'LL SOON.


----------



## Homie Styln

This has been a very sad month for the ULA membership. Eloy lost his girl friend in a tragic car accident, Joe was shot and Daisy passed away. As the Holidays approaches, everyone give thanks for what they have. For those who have had misfortune this year let's keep them in our prayers and pray for a better year for them and for all of us...

Life gives no guarantee for tomorrow. Death comes like a thief in the night..

I'll leave this note with my favorite bible passage..

John 3:16 
For God so loved the world that he gave his only be gotten Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life. 

Their name shall be written in the book of life...

Ol’Man John


----------



## PIQUE86

May God bless our fellow friends from the ULA..who are going thru these hard times..


----------



## mac2lac

I'm so sorry to hear about the Prado's family loss. Our prayers go out to you from me, my family, and my car club. I have 3 children of my own and I can't even stand to think of anything happening to them. I feel it deeply within me as I write this. I hope you and your family can somehow get through this rough time. Just remember you now have a guardian angel for the rest of your life and one day you will see her again.

Michael Cordova


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 31 2006, 09:45 AM~6478894
> *This has been a very sad month for the ULA membership. Eloy lost his girl friend in a tragic car accident, Joe was shot and Daisy passed away. As the Holidays approaches, everyone give thanks for what they have. For those who have had misfortune this year let's keep them in our prayers and pray for a better year for them and for all of us...
> 
> Life gives no guarantee for tomorrow. Death comes like a thief in the night..
> 
> I'll leave this note with my favorite bible passage..
> 
> John 3:16
> For God so loved the world that he gave his only be gotten Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.
> 
> Their name shall be written in the book of life...
> 
> Ol’Man John
> *


a-men :angel:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 31 2006, 11:45 AM~6478894
> *This has been a very sad month for the ULA membership. Eloy lost his girl friend in a tragic car accident, Joe was shot and Daisy passed away. As the Holidays approaches, everyone give thanks for what they have. For those who have had misfortune this year let's keep them in our prayers and pray for a better year for them and for all of us...
> 
> Life gives no guarantee for tomorrow. Death comes like a thief in the night..
> 
> I'll leave this note with my favorite bible passage..
> 
> John 3:16
> For God so loved the world that he gave his only be gotten Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.
> 
> Their name shall be written in the book of life...
> 
> Ol’Man John
> *


*x2* :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MAJESTIX

www.majestix.cc/shows.htm</span></a>


----------



## EX214GIRL

*ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON CHAPTER WILL BE ACCEPTING DONATIONS FOR DAISY PRADO'S FAMILY AT THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW ON SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 5, 2006. 

ANYONE WHO IS INTERESTED IN HELPING THE PRADO'S WITH DAISY'S FUNERAL COSTS, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO STOP BY THE ROLLERZ ONLY LINE UP AT THE SHOW.

ALL DONATIONS ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED.*


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Oct 31 2006, 06:40 PM~6481063
> *x2 :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


X3..


----------



## EX214GIRL

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Oct 27 2006, 08:26 PM~6459561
> *I can only imagine what the Prado family is going thru. to loose a son or a daughter will just tear my heart out. :tears:  :angel: our prayers are with the Prado family.  :angel:
> *


Hope ya'll made it back to home safe ... it was good seeing ya'll at the show ...


----------



## Homie Styln

Dallas Lowriders - Intokables - RO Dallas Chapter were at the Los_Mag-nificos show rep'n our clubs and the ULA - DFW.. We all came away winners.. Jesse Prado's bike in memory of Daisy won first place..


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 6 2006, 01:50 PM~6514670
> *Dallas Lowriders - Intokables - RO Dallas Chapter were at the Los_Mag-nificos show rep'n our clubs and the ULA - DFW.. We all came away winners.. Jesse Prado's bike in memory of Daisy won first place..
> *


CONGRATS. TO EVERYBODY THAT REPRESENTED THE DFW AREA ! :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 6 2006, 01:50 PM~6514670
> *Dallas Lowriders - Intokables - RO Dallas Chapter were at the Los_Mag-nificos show rep'n our clubs and the ULA - DFW.. We all came away winners.. Jesse Prado's bike in memory of Daisy won first place..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 6 2006, 03:50 PM~6514670
> *Dallas Lowriders - Intokables - RO Dallas Chapter were at the Los_Mag-nificos show rep'n our clubs and the ULA - DFW.. We all came away winners.. Jesse Prado's bike in memory of Daisy won first place..
> *


* :thumbsup: good to hear*


----------



## EX214GIRL

*THE ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON CHAPTER WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO THE SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND IN HOUSTON AND SHOWED THEIR SUPPORT FOR THE PRADO FAMILY ... JESSE AND HIS WIFE ASKED ME TO THANK EVERYONE WHO WAS INVOLVED AND TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR PRAYERS, DONATIONS AND HELP THROUGH THIS DIFFICULT TIME.

WE'D ALSO LIKE TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR OTHER FAMILY MEMBERS WHO MADE THE TRIP DOWN TO HOUSTON AND SUPPORTED US AND THE PRADO'S, SAN ANTONIO AND DALLAS CHAPTER - THANK YOU. THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME DOWN FROM THE ULA DALLAS AND SHOWED SUPPORT ... ALSO, A SPECIAL THANK YOU TO JON AND TERESA FOR ALL THEIR SUPPORT AND DONATIONS TO THE PRADO'S, AS WELL. AND TO ANY LOCAL CLUBS, SPECTATORS, ANYONE WHO DONATED TO DAISY'S FUND - WE GREATLY APPRECIATE YOUR HELP.

I ALSO JUST WANT TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT WE ARE STILL ACCEPTING DONATIONS FOR THE PRADO'S VIA PAYPAL AT [email protected]

ONCE AGAIN, ALL DONATIONS ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP.*


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Nov 6 2006, 02:57 PM~6514727
> *CONGRATS. TO EVERYBODY THAT REPRESENTED THE DFW AREA !  :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PINKY85_@Oct 30 2006, 04:34 PM~6474950
> *HEY GUYS ITS ME PINKY. I JUST WANTED TO SAY HI TO EVERYONE. TAKE CARE HOPE TO SEE YA'LL SOON.
> *


WUZZ UP PINKY, HOWS VEGAS !


----------



## dannysnty

:wave: :wave: :wave: any one selling a two pump set up new or used any brand p.m a ***** :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

wWHEN IS EVERYONE GONNA GO TO JOES AGAIN OR IS THAT SPOT DEAD


----------



## TopCopOG

Time for this Marine to come back to the big TX !!!!!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Nov 9 2006, 05:14 AM~6533796
> *Time for this Marine to come back to the big TX !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


ORALE LEONARD, I GOT A FEW BUDWEISERS READY ! :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Nov 9 2006, 05:14 AM~6533796
> *Time for this Marine to come back to the big TX !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


_When are you coming home??? let us know, when and where are we celebrating at. :biggrin: :biggrin: _


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Nov 10 2006, 04:47 PM~6543919
> *When are you coming home??? let us know, when and where are we celebrating at.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Orale Homies I will and we can party


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Nov 8 2006, 09:56 PM~6531855
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: any one selling a two pump set up new or used any brand p.m a *****  :biggrin:
> *


I got a set- up for ya,hit me up ASAP!!!!


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Nov 11 2006, 05:18 AM~6546407
> *Orale Homies I will and we can party
> *


_Like this....._


----------



## TechniquesOG

_Like this....._</span></span>

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/Lisette008.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/b][/quote]


* Yeah Homie I hear you !!!!!*


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Nov 12 2006, 08:41 AM~6551606
> *I got a set- up for ya,hit me up ASAP!!!!
> *


p.m sent


----------



## ULA




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

:thumbsup:


----------



## THA LIFE




----------



## LaidbackLuis

Sorry for posting here, but this is where all the true homies are at !  Anyone have an engine hoist I can borrow for the weekend?


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 14 2006, 02:52 AM~6563949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If the event is LRM sanctioned then would you qualify for next year's 2007 supershows??? :0


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## MsDani

:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija

Hey everyone, I wanted to give you an early head's up. It looks like we will be coming back to Dallas in 2007....

97.9 told me they have Fair Park on hold for March 18th, 2007. *BOTH BUILDINGS and they are planning on the concert being outside in the middle (weather permitting). The concert details are still being worked out but I will keep you posted. *


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 15 2006, 06:43 AM~6572334
> *Hey everyone, I wanted to give you an early head's up.  It looks like we will be coming back to Dallas in 2007....
> 
> 97.9 told me they have Fair Park on hold for March 18th, 2007.  BOTH BUILDINGS and they are planning on the concert being outside in the middle (weather permitting).  The concert details are still being worked out but I will keep you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 15 2006, 07:43 AM~6572334
> *Hey everyone, I wanted to give you an early head's up.  It looks like we will be coming back to Dallas in 2007....
> 
> 97.9 told me they have Fair Park on hold for March 18th, 2007.  BOTH BUILDINGS and they are planning on the concert being outside in the middle (weather permitting).  The concert details are still being worked out but I will keep you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool, flyer to the first show of the year here in Dallas..


----------



## ULA

ULA Meeting tonight Thursday November 16th at Pugsley's Bar & Grill
8:00pm


----------



## mrouija

Man, my Thursday's are off...I planned a radio station meeting for December 7th thinking that was a ULA meeting day... I will try to make the first meeting of 2007. Anyways, some people asked me for registration forms, so here they are:

*<a href=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/RegFormD07.pdf\' target=\'_blank\'>Dallas 2007 - Registration Form</a>*

I think having both buildings will offer plenty of space. I should have a lot more info after the December 7th meeting. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Real Hydraulics

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Nov 16 2006, 02:07 PM~6582017
> *ULA Meeting tonight Thursday November 16th at Pugsley's Bar & Grill
> 8:00pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still trying to make a meeting, weeknights are very hard for me(working the night shift), what up with a weekend meeting? Who should I talk to about this idea, who's in charge? Thanks, L4L


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYBODY THATS ROLLED OUT TO THE ODESSA SHOW THIS WEEKEND !


----------



## 5811MSgtP

Good Luck in Odessa


----------



## MAJESTIX

*Christmas Toys For Tots - Photo Shoot - Teen Model Search

D-Town Bombs C.C.
Latin Style C.C.
Majestix C.C.*


----------



## Homie Styln

T :biggrin: 
T  
T


----------



## turnin-heads

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM GENUINE LOWRIDERS*


----------



## TechniquesOG

*Orale homies happy holidays in the ULA*


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Homie Styln

To All Car Clubs, businesses & solo riders .. Please mark your calendar for Sun Dec 10th 11am - 4pm ULA toy drive at Pugley's Library off Wlanut Hill Ln and I-35 in Dallas.. Let's try and make this the best toy drive ever for the ULA in order to help the kids..
Sun Dec 10th 11am - 4pm :0


----------



## LaLo_19

PICS COMING SOON... NEW SHOP, SAME GAME... ALL WORK GUARANTEED ... ALL STYLES OF CUSTOMS, SPECIALIZING IN BUILDING LOWRIDERS FROM THE GROUND UP: WRAPPED FRAMES, ALL TYPES OF KANDY PAINTS, PEARLS, AND FLAKES... NO CUSTOM TOO BIG OR TOO SMALL... IF YOU CAN THINK IT "WE MAKE IT HAPPEN". PH.:972-266-8661 FAX:972-266-9773 

HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ
--------------------


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 26 2006, 01:48 PM~6639255
> *To All Car Clubs, businesses & solo riders .. Please mark your calendar for Sun Dec 10th  11am - 4pm ULA toy drive at Pugley's Library off Wlanut Hill Ln and I-35 in Dallas.. Let's try and make this the best toy drive ever for the ULA in order to help the kids..
> Sun Dec 10th  11am - 4pm :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ULA

ULA Meeting tonight Thursday November 30th at Pugsley's Bar & Grill
8:00pm










* l
l
l
l 
l
l
l
l
l
V*


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.




----------



## {belinda}

*per joe ruiz.................

NO ULA MEETING TONIGHT......... MEETING HAS BEEN CANCELLED DUE TO WEATHER...... PLS STAY HOME AND BE SAFE..... NO MEETING....... MEETING CANCELLED......*


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Nov 30 2006, 04:35 PM~6668794
> *per joe ruiz.................
> 
> NO ULA MEETING TONIGHT.........  MEETING HAS BEEN CANCELLED DUE TO WEATHER......  PLS STAY HOME AND BE SAFE.....  NO MEETING.......  MEETING CANCELLED......
> *


I think we need to have one next week prior to the Toy Drive...


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Nov 30 2006, 04:35 PM~6668794
> *per joe ruiz.................
> 
> NO ULA MEETING TONIGHT.........  MEETING HAS BEEN CANCELLED DUE TO WEATHER......  PLS STAY HOME AND BE SAFE.....  NO MEETING.......  MEETING CANCELLED......
> *


WHAT


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 30 2006, 04:50 PM~6668927
> *I think we need to have one next week prior to the Toy Drive...
> *


YEA WHAT HE SAID


----------



## TonyO

wow I remember this topic :0


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 30 2006, 05:04 PM~6669011
> *wow I remember this topic  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Nov 30 2006, 03:35 PM~6668794
> *per joe ruiz.................
> 
> NO ULA MEETING TONIGHT.........  MEETING HAS BEEN CANCELLED DUE TO WEATHER......  PLS STAY HOME AND BE SAFE.....  NO MEETING.......  MEETING CANCELLED......
> *


ULA Meeting next Thursday, December 7, 2006---Please make plans to attend this meeting is prior to the Toy Drive.


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 30 2006, 03:50 PM~6668927
> *I think we need to have one next week prior to the Toy Drive...
> *


_I agree with you John, we do need to have one even if it means to have one representative from every club to discuss the toy drive. We are trying to make this toy drive a great success.
David Lozano has put the toy drive flyer on his AUTO REVISTA news paper. And is trying to get media coverage out there. Together we can make this happen._


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 30 2006, 03:50 PM~6668927
> *I think we need to have one next week prior to the Toy Drive...
> *


_I agree with you John, we do need to have one even if it means to have one representative from every club to discuss the toy drive. We are trying to make this toy drive a great success.
David Lozano has put the toy drive flyer on his AUTO REVISTA news paper. And is trying to get media coverage out there. Together we can make this happen._


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 30 2006, 05:10 PM~6669067
> *ULA Meeting next Thursday, December 7, 2006---Please make plans to attend this meeting is prior to the Toy Drive.
> *


ALREADY


----------



## Homie Styln

I was going to talk about this at the ULA meeting and pass out flyers. Were doing a small shine and show in GP this Sat - 1-5pm.. There will food and entertainment.
Were going to take out the Tomb Raider and Jesse's Regal to hop. So if your not afraid to come out in the cold and arn't to busy Christmas shopping drop by or come show your car. Wearther for Sat mid 50's..
Location: Arron's on the corner on Pioneer (303) and Carrier Pkwy in Food for Less shopping area..


----------



## snl47

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 30 2006, 05:10 PM~6669067
> *ULA Meeting next Thursday, December 7, 2006---Please make plans to attend this meeting is prior to the Toy Drive.
> *



Next Thurs Dec 7th is the Christmas Parade for the Buckner Children's Home. Everythings the same as before, meet up at the Sam's parking lot on I30 and Buckner at 5:30. Parade starts at 6:30. Give me a call or email if you have any questions.

Ricardo


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Nov 30 2006, 09:12 PM~6670926
> *Next Thurs Dec 7th is the Christmas Parade for the Buckner Children's Home.  Everythings the same as before, meet up at the Sam's parking lot on I30 and Buckner at 5:30.  Parade starts at 6:30.  Give me a call or email if you have any questions.
> 
> Ricardo
> *


So whats the deal then meeting or no meeting next thursday ? :dunno:


----------



## {belinda}

rick from Latin Style wanted me to post this up..... he wants to know who will participate this weekend at the fashion show.... pls give him a call or contact Jama - number listed below........ thx





Thank you all so much for your participation in the photo shoot on the 18th. The girls had a fantastic time and the shoot was a huge success.

This is a reminder of the Event on December 2nd. The fashion show Starts @ 7:00 pm. @ the Fretz Park Rec Center. The Center is located at Belt line and Hillcrest or 6950 Belt Line Rd., Dallas Texas. Ticket prices are $12 or $10 with a new unwrapped toy donation for Toys for Tots.

Please contact Jama @ DalParis 214 - 647 - 1161 or [email protected] for information on Set Up times.

We are excited and very happy about having you all participate. The weather is scheduled to be 52 degrees and sunny so it should be fantastic for the event.

Thank you in advance for everything we look forward to see you there.

Tosawi Marshall


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 30 2006, 09:13 PM~6670461
> *I was going to talk about this at the ULA meeting and pass out flyers. Were doing a small shine and show in GP this Sat - 1-5pm.. There will food and entertainment.
> Were going to take out the Tomb Raider and Jesse's Regal to hop. So if your not afraid to come out in the cold and arn't to busy Christmas shopping drop by or come show your car. Wearther for Sat mid 50's..
> Location: Arron's on the corner on Pioneer (303) and Carrier Pkwy in Food for Less shopping area..
> *


FREE - FREE - FREE - FREE


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 1 2006, 12:30 PM~6674575
> *So whats the deal then meeting or no meeting next thursday ? :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## Homie Styln

Kick'n off a Thurs nite blast / get your twist on...




This Thurs Nite. VIP parking for all lowriders who show up.


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Dec 3 2006, 07:03 PM~6687318
> *Majestics AZ Chapters TOYS 4 TOTS 12/3/06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Dec 3 2006, 07:14 PM~6687406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 1 2006, 02:30 PM~6674575
> *So whats the deal then meeting or no meeting next thursday ? :dunno:
> *



From what I have been told the meeting will take place at the Parade for the Buckner's Childrens home.


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Dec 4 2006, 03:07 PM~6692258
> *From what I have been told the meeting will take place at the Parade for the Buckner's Childrens home.
> *


That's the first I've heard of that? What ever the case may be someone confirm this with Joe (JB)...


----------



## VENOM65

well all i know is that we need to figure something out and worrying about whether joe thanks its ok to do it that day is a bunch of crap. the meeting being canceled was not necesarry if joe cant make it than someone else needs to step up and take charge. if the parade needs to be dicussed than we need to have a meeting. i cant remember the last time we talked about the parade. bottom line is that we need to have a meeting for this event so we can get all the details to everyone who needs them. i'm just stating my opinion so if anyone takes offense to this than get over it.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Dec 4 2006, 02:07 PM~6692258
> *From what I have been told the meeting will take place at the Parade for the Buckner's Childrens home.
> *


DAMN, NOW IM REALLY CONFUSED ,I DON'T REALLY REMEMBER NOBODY TALKING ABOUT THE PARADE AT THE PAST MEETING , I KNOW WE NEED TO DISCUSS THE TOY DRIVE ON SUNDAY COMING UP ,I JUST DONT SEE HOW WE CAN HAVE A PARADE AND A MEETING ON THE SAME DAY , JUST MY 2 CENTS ! :dunno:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

ALSO I BARELY HEARD OF HOMIE ROY FROM JOKERZ C.C. BEING ON A ACCIDENT THIS PAST WEDSNESDAY ,HOPE YOU RECOVER SOON BRO, WE NEED YOU OUT THERE CLOWNING AROUND !


----------



## Synbad979

I need the contact names for who ever in In charge of Santa Cops and Hope For Children.

I am working on getting some television interviews and they need to be apart of it.


----------



## Synbad979

Damn that sucks, hope Roy is okay......


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Dec 4 2006, 06:25 PM~6693551
> *I need the contact names for who ever in In charge of Santa Cops and Hope For Children.
> 
> I am working on getting some television interviews and they need to be apart of it.
> *


That would be me.. I'm confirming everything with Officer Young this week..


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 4 2006, 06:23 PM~6693537
> *DAMN, NOW IM REALLY CONFUSED ,I DON'T REALLY REMEMBER NOBODY TALKING ABOUT THE PARADE AT THE PAST MEETING  , I KNOW WE NEED TO DISCUSS THE TOY DRIVE ON SUNDAY COMING UP ,I JUST DONT SEE HOW WE CAN HAVE A PARADE AND A MEETING ON THE SAME DAY , JUST MY 2 CENTS.
> 
> ALSO I BARELY HEARD OF HOMIE ROY FROM JOKERZ C.C. BEING ON A ACCIDENT THIS PAST FRIDAY ,HOPE YOU RECOVER SOON BRO, WE NEED YOU OUT THERE CLOWNING AROUND !
> *


I called Roy and he's doing ok. He hit a parked car on the freeway coming from work during the bad weather. He broke his femer, that's the big bone in your leg. He had an operation to have it fixed. They had to put a rod in his leg. He's in a lot of pain but he said he's doing ok. He just ask that everyone keep him in thier prayors. He is going to try and make the picnic if he can. The accident was actually last Wed.. Not sure why we didn't hear about this sooner.. :0


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 4 2006, 09:02 PM~6694189
> *That would be me.. I'm confirming everything with Officer Young this week..
> *



Okay I need officer young and representative of Hope for Children to be available for tv interviews possibly this Wed or thursday.

I need them to contact me... 
You got my number so please give it to them.


----------



## snl47

I brought up the Christmas Parade at the last meeting. The ULA has supported this parade for the past 4 years or so. Last year it was cancelled due to bad weather. The parade does not last long, it'll be over by 7:30.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Dec 5 2006, 07:47 AM~6696987
> *I brought up the Christmas Parade at the last meeting.  The ULA has supported this parade for the past 4 years or so.  Last year it was cancelled due to bad weather. The parade does not last long, it'll be over by 7:30.
> *



its not that the ula is not gonna support the parade. i think people just wanna get more details on it. i know the last time we did it we met up in a parking lot off of buckner and drove to the place. but some people have never been, so they wanna know where to go and how to get there.


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Dec 5 2006, 08:47 AM~6696987
> *I brought up the Christmas Parade at the last meeting.  The ULA has supported this parade for the past 4 years or so.  Last year it was cancelled due to bad weather. The parade does not last long, it'll be over by 7:30.
> *


I know it was mentioned in the last meeting, having to cancel last weeks ULA meeting threw this event off track. List the details here and on the DFW thread. I myself have never been able to attend this because of the start time. But provide the details and I'm sure those that can make it will make it. Like you said we've been doing this parade for 4 years, so those that can make please try and go again this year..


----------



## snl47

Its all good homie, the parade is the same as before. Meet up at the Sam's parking lot on I30 and Buckner at 5:30. Parade starts at 6:30. I don't know where the idea of having a meeting there came from. I'd like to know myself were the meeting will be. The parade should be over by 7:30 so that would still be plenty of time to get to Pugsley's. If anyone has any questions about the parade, give me a call or email.


----------



## Homie Styln

I don't want look like I'm trying say what's going on with the ULA but as far as I know the meeting will be at the usual location. Same time same place...
I think we also need to talk about Roy and what happened with him. He's not asking for anything but it's Christmas time and it's not the time to have be worrying things.
He's always been a down member of the ULA so let's think about helping him out...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Dec 5 2006, 08:27 AM~6697220
> *Its all good homie,  the parade is the same as before.  Meet up at the Sam's parking lot on I30 and Buckner at 5:30. Parade starts at 6:30.  I don't know where the idea of having a meeting there came from.  I'd like to know myself were the meeting will be.  The parade should be over by 7:30 so that would still be plenty of time to get to Pugsley's.  If anyone has any questions about the parade, give me a call or email.
> *



HONK! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 4 2006, 07:28 PM~6694336
> *I called Roy and he's doing ok. He hit a parked car on the freeway coming from work during the bad weather. He broke his femer, that's the big bone in your leg. He had an operation to have it fixed. They had to put a rod in his leg. He's in a lot of pain but he said he's doing ok. He just ask that everyone keep him in thier prayors. He is going to try and make the picnic if he can. The accident was actually last Wed.. Not sure why we didn't hear about this sooner.. :0
> *



just wanna say i hope roy gets better soon. get well soon loco so we can drink a few beers. when u get back the first bucket is on me. get better homito.


----------



## {belinda}

per Joe Ruiz & Tim Walls....................

There will NOT be a meeting this thursday.... EVERYONE MUST be at the toy drive this sunday at Pugsleys...... Don't forget about the parade on thursday on buckner. WE WILL HAVE A MEETING NEXT THURSDAY...... I repeat, we will have a meeting next week and it will be our last meeting of the year. Please try to attent this last meeting if possible..... If you have any questions, please contact joe or tim........ thx


----------



## {belinda}

WE WILL TALK ABOUT THE TOY DRIVE & DOING SOMETHING FOR ROY ON THURSDAY AFTER THE PARADE.... PLEASE ATTEND THE PARADE ON BUCKNER (this is for a good cause)...... DO NOT FORGET TO SHOW UP TO OUR TOY DRIVE ON SUNDAY DECEMBER 10TH AT PUGSLEY'S........... if any one has questions PLEASE call TIM (214)356-0352....... 


</span>


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Nov 30 2006, 04:13 PM~6669086
> *I agree with you John, we do need to have one even if it means to have one representative from every club to discuss the toy drive. We are trying to make this toy drive a great success.
> David Lozano has put the toy drive flyer on his AUTO REVISTA news paper. And is trying to get media coverage out there. Together we can make this happen.
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

WE WILL TALK ABOUT THE TOY DRIVE & DOING SOMETHING FOR ROY ON THURSDAY AFTER THE PARADE.... PLEASE ATTEND THE PARADE ON BUCKNER (this is for a good cause)...... DO NOT FORGET TO SHOW UP TO OUR TOY DRIVE ON SUNDAY DECEMBER 10TH AT PUGSLEY'S........... if any one has questions PLEASE call TIM (214)356-0352..

Well that's - that. No meeting see everyone at the toy drive.


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Dec 5 2006, 10:45 AM~6698130
> *per Joe Ruiz & Tim Walls....................
> 
> There will NOT be a meeting this thursday....  EVERYONE MUST be at the toy drive this sunday at Pugsleys......  Don't forget about the parade on thursday on buckner.  WE WILL HAVE A MEETING NEXT THURSDAY......  I repeat, we will have a meeting next week and it will be our last meeting of the year.  Please try to attent this last meeting if possible.....  If you have any questions, please contact joe or tim........  thx
> *


 :0 :0 

*Well Homies me and my homie won't make the parade this Thursday... I'm back in town for good ... No more USMC No more Iraqi..... Got you homies at the Toy Drive ... Someone give me directions to the Toy Drive Sorry I've been gone 18 months so help out a Homie...*


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Dec 5 2006, 05:03 PM~6700346
> *:0  :0
> 
> Well Homies me and my homie won't make the parade this Thursday... I'm back in town for good ... No more USMC No more Iraqi..... Got you homies at the Toy Drive ... Someone give me directions to the Toy Drive Sorry I've been gone 18 months so help out a Homie...
> *



It's right off 35 and Walnut Hill right behind the Burger King.....
Just pretend your going to Texas Showgirls but instead of making a right....Make left! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 3 2006, 08:12 PM~6686970
> *Kick'n off a Thurs nite blast / get your twist on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Thurs Nite. VIP parking for all lowriders who show up.
> *


No ULA meeting I may end up at this place..


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

I hope Roy feels better.........On another note just wanted to let everyone know that Mike is in the hospital as well. I'm not to sure what going on with him, but I do know that the doctors think he may have an ulser. He is having a procedure done tomorrow morning, they will be putting a camera down him to find out what is wrong with him for sure. So please keep him in your prayers.

Thanks 
Sophia


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 5 2006, 08:31 PM~6702729
> *I hope Roy feels better.........On another note just wanted to let everyone know that Mike is in the hospital as well. I'm not to sure what going on with him, but I do know that the doctors think he may have an ulser. He is having a procedure done tomorrow morning, they will be putting a camera down him to find out what is wrong with him for sure. So please keep him in your prayers.
> 
> Thanks
> Sophia
> *


DAMN , I HOPE EVERYTHING GOES GOOD WITH MIKE , KEEP US POSTED SOFIA .


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Dec 5 2006, 10:27 AM~6697220
> *Its all good homie,  the parade is the same as before.  Meet up at the Sam's parking lot on I30 and Buckner at 5:30. Parade starts at 6:30.  I don't know where the idea of having a meeting there came from.  I'd like to know myself were the meeting will be.  The parade should be over by 7:30 so that would still be plenty of time to get to Pugsley's.  If anyone has any questions about the parade, give me a call or email.
> *


Damnzz..In da' grove & I'm not there!!!! :tears: :tears:


----------



## ULA

2443 Walnut Hill Lane 
Dallas, Texas


----------



## {belinda}

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>Mr. VGP, it seems we missed your birthday yesterday..... well happy belated birthday... </span>


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 5 2006, 08:31 PM~6702729
> *I hope Roy feels better.........On another note just wanted to let everyone know that Mike is in the hospital as well. I'm not to sure what going on with him, but I do know that the doctors think he may have an ulser. He is having a procedure done tomorrow morning, they will be putting a camera down him to find out what is wrong with him for sure. So please keep him in your prayers.
> 
> Thanks
> Sophia
> *


sorry to hear about mike he will be in my prayer's p.m me if we could help yall out on anything


----------



## dannysnty

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>as every one know's last wednesday roy was coming home from work.he was going 70 mph,when traffic just came to a stop.he moved to the right to prevent from hitting the car's in front of him but did not know there was a parked van in front of him,he tryed to move back into his lane but it was to late.ive been busy with work and havent had time to come on lil to inform ever one.iwasnt sure if roy would mind me posting it on here he likes to keep thing's private.he's in alot of pain i was with him last nite and boy ive never seen someone in that much pain.on behalf of Roy and Teri they would like to thank every one for their praye'rs and concern's. he is going to try to make it to the toy drive this sunday.as far as helping him out we are going to help him out with what we can im sure if the ula want's to help out he would appreciated it,with the holiday's around the corner and him not being able to work he could use all the help we can give  he also wanted me to tell every one "to use youre seat belt when you drive it saves youre life" of course he wasnt wearing one  thanx, Danny  </span>*


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Dec 6 2006, 08:07 AM~6705660
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>Mr. VGP, it seems we missed your birthday yesterday.....  well happy belated birthday... </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


happy b-day jessie from all of us from Jokerz :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 5 2006, 08:31 PM~6702729
> *I hope Roy feels better.........On another note just wanted to let everyone know that Mike is in the hospital as well. I'm not to sure what going on with him, but I do know that the doctors think he may have an ulser. He is having a procedure done tomorrow morning, they will be putting a camera down him to find out what is wrong with him for sure. So please keep him in your prayers.
> 
> Thanks
> Sophia
> *


As for Mike he is okay, everything came out fine he just a serious bacterial infection. We are going to try to make it to the toy drive on Sunday depending on how he feels. 

Thanks for the prayers
Sophia


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 6 2006, 09:00 PM~6710843
> *As for Mike he is okay, everything came out fine he just a serious bacterial infection. We are going to try to make it to the toy drive on Sunday depending on how he feels.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers
> Sophia
> *



good to know that mike is ok. and also roy. hey tell mike to stop buying those tamales from the crack head lady on the corner and he wont get anynore infections. J/K :biggrin: its good to know that evreyone is doing alright i will keep them both in my prayers.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Dec 7 2006, 08:03 AM~6713325
> *good to know that mike is ok. and also roy. hey tell mike to stop buying those tamales from the crack head lady on the corner and he wont get anynore infections. J/K  :biggrin:  its good to know that evreyone is doing alright i will keep them both in my prayers.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Dec 6 2006, 08:45 PM~6709876
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'> :0 FOR THE RECORD I FORGOT TO PUT MY SEAT BELT ON :0 :biggrin:  *


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*THIS IS THE BIG DOGG ROY JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS FOR EVERY ONES THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS. IT WILL BE A LONG RECOVERY BUT IM GETTING BETTER EVERY DAY. JUST YESTERDAY I WENT TO P P ALL BY MY SELF JUST LIKE A BIG BOY LOL. :rofl: *


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.




----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Dec 7 2006, 03:24 PM~6716111
> * :0 FOR THE RECORD I FORGOT TO PUT MY SEAT BELT ON :0  :biggrin:
> *


sure you did :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 6 2006, 09:00 PM~6710843
> *As for Mike he is okay, everything came out fine he just a serious bacterial infection. We are going to try to make it to the toy drive on Sunday depending on how he feels.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers
> Sophia
> *


good to hear he is ok


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Dec 7 2006, 03:30 PM~6716165
> *THIS IS THE BIG DOGG ROY JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS FOR EVERY ONES THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS. IT WILL BE A LONG RECOVERY BUT IM GETTING BETTER EVERY DAY. JUST YESTERDAY I WENT TO P P ALL BY MY SELF JUST LIKE A BIG BOY LOL. :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Dec 20 2005, 02:35 AM~4442095
> *I did get a chance to talk to Mrs Kirby that morning of the show and she did mention that she was heading out early to visit with her husband, but everytime I looked she was there.  She did say that it meant a lot for them to have so many people there supporting others and not expecting anything in return.
> 
> :angel: RIP :angel:
> 
> I do want to add that this past Saturday I got to go to the "North Pole" where all the donated toys were collected and package for delivery.  Organized by DPD, Police cars and trucks were loaded with boxes of toys, games, bikes, food, and a list of families who were to recieve these items.  I actually went with one of these caravans to take pics and help out in any way I could.  It was great to see the reactions on thier faces when we arrived and handed them thier box full of goodies.
> 
> Here is a pic of just a few cars and trucks that went out that morning.  Everyone was loading up as much as they could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After arriving at one of the houses.  This mother couldn't help but cry the whole time we were there.  She was very greatful to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the truck that I followed with one of the officers wife that went along to help greet and hand over the gifts as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This young boy dropped everything to try to get on his new bike.  We later were told that, that is what he wanted for Christmas.  Even though he couldnt reach the ground he got on that bike and took off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an awsome expirence and I could see how one could get so invovled in such a thing and dedicate thier life for it...for them!
> 
> The families thank all of you who contributed and helped to make this a great Christmas for them.  Thank You and Thanks to the ULA for the support!
> *


TOY DRIVE THIS COMING SUNDAY ,LETS HELP OUT A FEW MORE KIDS THIS YEAR ,THIS PICTURE FROM LAST YEAR SHOWS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 8 2006, 12:25 AM~6720447
> *TOY DRIVE THIS COMING SUNDAY ,LETS HELP OUT A FEW MORE KIDS THIS YEAR ,THIS PICTURE FROM LAST YEAR SHOWS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT ! :thumbsup:
> *


 I agree, maybe this year of few of the ULA Members can go out and help deliver these gifts the families. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

just in time for christmas dallas...

car hauler for 1000

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=303863

in houston call me for detail 832 228 0230


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 8 2006, 12:25 AM~6720447
> *TOY DRIVE THIS COMING SUNDAY ,LETS HELP OUT A FEW MORE KIDS THIS YEAR ,THIS PICTURE FROM LAST YEAR SHOWS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT ! :thumbsup:
> *



THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT GUYS SO LETS MAKE THIS TOYDRIVE A GOOD ONE. AND I'M DOWN TO RIDE WITH SOME TOYS AND DELIVER THEM TO THE FAMILIAS. TO BE HONEST EVERYONE SHOULD BE DOWN TO GO AND DELIVER GIFTS TO THE KIDS WE DO THIS FOR. WHY ONLY DO THE TOY DRIVE LETS TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL AND GO DELIVER THESE TOYS. WHAT U GUYS THINK SI O NO.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 8 2006, 02:25 AM~6720447
> *TOY DRIVE THIS COMING SUNDAY ,LETS HELP OUT A FEW MORE KIDS THIS YEAR ,THIS PICTURE FROM LAST YEAR SHOWS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT ! :thumbsup:
> *



Hell Yea! Let's get out there Homies.

Let's help make a kids X-MAS agin. :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Dec 8 2006, 10:00 AM~6721688
> *THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT GUYS SO LETS MAKE THIS TOYDRIVE  A GOOD ONE. AND I'M DOWN TO RIDE WITH SOME TOYS AND DELIVER THEM TO THE FAMILIAS. TO BE HONEST EVERYONE SHOULD BE DOWN TO GO AND DELIVER GIFTS TO THE KIDS WE DO THIS FOR. WHY ONLY DO THE TOY DRIVE LETS TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL AND GO DELIVER THESE TOYS. WHAT U GUYS THINK SI O NO.
> *


*sal thats a very good idea i cant walk right know but i will still go just give us more details asap i got a wheel chair homie oh a kustom wheel chair* :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Dec 8 2006, 09:26 AM~6722129
> *sal thats a very good idea i cant walk right know but i will still go just give us more details asap i got a wheel chair homie oh a kustom wheel chair :0
> *


ROY IS IT PURPLE ? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Dec 8 2006, 08:00 AM~6721688
> *THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT GUYS SO LETS MAKE THIS TOYDRIVE  A GOOD ONE. AND I'M DOWN TO RIDE WITH SOME TOYS AND DELIVER THEM TO THE FAMILIAS. TO BE HONEST EVERYONE SHOULD BE DOWN TO GO AND DELIVER GIFTS TO THE KIDS WE DO THIS FOR. WHY ONLY DO THE TOY DRIVE LETS TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL AND GO DELIVER THESE TOYS. WHAT U GUYS THINK SI O NO.
> *



We need more info on when they go and deliver the toys. Let go out and help and put a smile of the faces of some the kids recieving the toys...I agree with Sal we need to take it to the next level and become some of Santa's Helpers and deliver.....


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Dec 8 2006, 09:26 AM~6722129
> *sal thats a very good idea i cant walk right know but i will still go just give us more details asap i got a wheel chair homie oh a kustom wheel chair :0
> *


este guey :roflmao: :roflmao: that's my boo


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Dec 8 2006, 08:00 AM~6721688
> *THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT GUYS SO LETS MAKE THIS TOYDRIVE  A GOOD ONE. AND I'M DOWN TO RIDE WITH SOME TOYS AND DELIVER THEM TO THE FAMILIAS. TO BE HONEST EVERYONE SHOULD BE DOWN TO GO AND DELIVER GIFTS TO THE KIDS WE DO THIS FOR. WHY ONLY DO THE TOY DRIVE LETS TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL AND GO DELIVER THESE TOYS. WHAT U GUYS THINK SI O NO.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 8 2006, 10:59 AM~6722641
> *We need more info on when they go and deliver the toys. Let go out and help and put a smile of the faces of some the kids recieving the toys...I agree with Sal we need to take it to the next level and become some of Santa's Helpers and deliver.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 8 2006, 12:59 PM~6722641
> *We need more info on when they go and deliver the toys. Let go out and help and put a smile of the faces of some the kids recieving the toys...I agree with Sal we need to take it to the next level and become some of Santa's Helpers and deliver.....
> *


It be great for a lowrider car to come & deliver a few toys to the kids,I wouldve went crazy when I was young if that happened!!!!!


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 8 2006, 12:59 PM~6722641
> *We need more info on when they go and deliver the toys. Let go out and help and put a smile of the faces of some the kids recieving the toys...I agree with Sal we need to take it to the next level and become some of Santa's Helpers and deliver.....
> *


*i got this bad ass dallas cowboys santa hat i will wear when we deliver the goods* :0


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Dec 8 2006, 03:08 PM~6724244
> *It be great for a lowrider car to come & deliver a few toys to the kids,I wouldve went crazy when I was young if that happened!!!!!
> *



I wanna deliver toys!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Dec 8 2006, 05:24 PM~6724377
> *I wanna deliver toys!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Gotta lotta room in that big body!!!!Imma give you ma' kids adress.. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.




----------



## brn2ridelo

TO EVERY 1 HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A SAFE AND MERRY CHRISTMAS
FROM ALL THE DESERT DREAMS C.C. MEMBERS


----------



## brn2ridelo

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ULA

post your toy drive pictures here 

*--->* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=273022

:wave:


----------



## Homie Styln

Common who took pic's of the toy drive, post'em up....


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## dallastejas




----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Dec 12 2006, 08:20 PM~6750321-->
> 
> 
> 
> Common who took pic's of the toy drive, post'em up....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ULA_@Dec 11 2006, 09:28 AM~6740068
> *post your toy drive pictures here
> 
> --->  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=273022*


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Dec 13 2006, 07:03 AM~6753336
> *QUOTE(ULA @ Dec 11 2006, 09:28 AM)
> post your toy drive pictures here
> 
> --->  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=273022
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PIQUE86

nics pics VGP....major props to all the car clubs in the ULA that participated in this years Toy Drive... we hope to part of it next year.....


----------



## {belinda}

just a reminder............ we will have our last ULA meeting of the year 2006......... need to get ready to bring in the new year (2007) please be at pugsleys at 8:00 pm. thanks a bunch, belinda.


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Dec 12 2006, 10:57 PM~6751404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bluethunder81

well i took pics ,i just dont know how to post the darn thing :angry:


----------



## lone star

2 gold pre filled accumulators with fittings ready to be installed. gold plating is nice. $200 (832) 228 0230 in houston


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

SO WHAT WENT DOWN ON THE MEETING FOR THOSE OF US THAT DID NOT MAKE IT ? :dunno:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 15 2006, 12:11 PM~6765920
> *SO WHAT WENT DOWN ON THE MEETING FOR THOSE OF US THAT DID NOT MAKE IT  ?  :dunno:
> *



i think nothing cuz hardly any body went from what i heard.


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*any one know how to get a hold of sam* :dunno:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO




----------



## Synbad979

For those that don't know, L&M Custom's Louie's Daughter was killed in a car wreck this Past Friday.

Apparently her boyfriend was driving and is in the hospital.

All ULA Members are asked to please make it out to Joe's Burger on Monday, Dec. 18th @ 7pm.

There will be a rosary at 8pm.

Belinda has all the info on it so if you have questions get hold of her.

I am sorry I don't have all the info.


----------



## Incognito

_We are trying to meet at Joe's because we are going to due a collection from all the carclubs, solo riders, and ULA members, to help out Luis. Once we collect it we are going to the Rosary and take Luis the money. This is what the ULA is all about helping eachother out in the time of need. Luis has been there from day one when the ULA was started. LET'S HELP HIM OUT....._


----------



## auto

There will be a rosary Tuesday at 8:00pm followed by an alnight viewing until 7:00am at St Augustine the address is 1054 N. St Augustine Dallas, Tx 75217.

There will be a mass Wednesday at 10:00am at the same location from which they will procede to Lincoln Memorial. The address is 8100 Fireside Dr. Dallas, TX 75217.

I talked to Luis and Ester today and they told me that it was a hit and run. There daughter and her boyfriend were coming home from a party, someone hit them from behind and caused the boyfriend to loose control and they hit a telephone pole, were she was killed instantly. He is still in the hospital suffering from internal injuries. 

This is very difficult for me to write because I've known them for such a long time and I can't even imagine how much they are hurting at this time. So please pray for both families that are suffering from this incident.

Ours prayers and love from the Cortez family


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by auto_@Dec 18 2006, 12:27 AM~6778267
> *There will be a rosary Tuesday at 8:00pm followed by an alnight viewing until 7:00am at St Augustine the address is 1054 N. St Augustine Dallas, Tx 75217.
> 
> There will be a mass Wednesday at 10:00am at the same location from which they will procede to Lincoln Memorial. The address is 8100 Fireside Dr. Dallas, TX 75217.
> 
> I talked to Luis and Ester today and they told me that it was a hit and run. There daughter and her boyfriend were coming home from a party, someone hit them from behind and caused the boyfriend to loose control and they hit a telephone pole, were she was killed instantly. He is still in the hospital suffering from internal injuries.
> 
> This is very difficult for me to write because I've known them for such a long time and I can't even imagine how much they are hurting at this time. So please pray for both families that are suffering from this incident.
> 
> Ours prayers and love from the Cortez family
> *


I cant even imagine or I wouldnt ever want to imagine what both families are going through right now..

but my prayers are with both....


----------



## {belinda}

per Joe, lets go ahead and meet at JOE's burgers tonight at 7pm, please get the word out. We will be collecting money there for Luis and family. Everyone needs to come out and support...... the rosary will not be until tuesday so we will only be doing the collection. thanks


----------



## {belinda}

<span style=\'color:red\'> R.I.P. MAGALI MORALES :angel: :angel:


----------



## {belinda}

:angel: :angel: :angel: RIP MAGALI MORALES :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Dec 18 2006, 03:25 PM~6781248
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>  R.I.P.  MAGALI MORALES :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Dec 18 2006, 03:24 PM~6781241
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>  R.I.P.   MAGALI MORALES :angel:  :angel:
> *


REST IN PEACE MAGALI MORALES , LUIS OUR CONDOLENCES AND PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY BRO FROM PRESIDENTEZ C.C. ,HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY TONIGHT AT JOE'S BURGERS !


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Dec 18 2006, 03:24 PM~6781241
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>  R.I.P.  MAGALI MORALES :angel:  :angel:
> *



Our... CONDOLENCES Morales Family Luis my prayers are with you !!!!
:tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: RIP


----------



## {belinda}

*Magali Morales 1979-2006</span>*

*VIEWING*
Tesday, December 19, 2006
12:00 - 4:00PM
Lincoln Funeral Home & Memorial Parks
8100 Fireside Dr
Dallas, Texas 75217-6842
214-398-8133

*2nd VIEWING*
all night vigil
Tuesday, December 19, 2006
8:00pm - 7:00 am

*Rosary *will be on Tuesday, December 19,2006
at 8:30 pm
St Agustine Catholic Church
1054 N. St. Agustine
Dallas, Texas 75217
214-398-1583

*MASS *
Wednesday, December 20, 2006
10:00 am
St. Agustine Catholic Church
1054 N. St. Agustine 
Dallas, Texas 75217

*GRAVESIDE SERVICE*
Wednesday, December 20, 2006
Immediately following Mass
Lincoln Funeral Home & Memorial Park
8100 Fireside Dr.
Dallas, Texas 75217-6842
214-398-8133

<span style=\'colorurple\'>*Immediately following the graveside service, the family will reunite at St. Agustine's Cafeteria.*

If anyone has any questions, please send me an email or call me 214-536-5769
thanks.......belinda


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

Joe asked if I would put this out on layitlow. It's a Basketball Tournament on December 21 at Ellis Field House the address is 9191 Polk St. Dallas 75232.

Also, Mean Mauri is also having a Celebrity Basketball Tournament on Wednesday at the Jay C Recreation Center in West Dallas. The time is 2:00 p.m.-9:00 p.m.. The cost is $5.00 as a donation or a unwrapped toy.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 19 2006, 07:49 AM~6784606
> *Joe asked if I would put this out on layitlow. It's a Basketball Tournament on December 21 at Ellis Field House the address is 9191 Polk St. Dallas 75232.
> 
> Also, Mean Mauri is also having a Celebrity Basketball Tournament on Wednesday at the Jay C Recreation Center in West Dallas. The time is 2:00 p.m.-9:00 p.m.. The cost is $5.00 as a donation or a unwrapped toy.
> *


WHATS THE DEAL WITH THAT BASKETBALL TOURNAMENT ON POLK ST. ? :dunno:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 19 2006, 09:14 PM~6787881
> *WHATS THE DEAL WITH THAT BASKETBALL TOURNAMENT ON POLK ST. ? :dunno:
> *


*tiny can i be on your team homie together we are unstopable :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 19 2006, 07:14 PM~6787881
> *WHATS THE DEAL WITH THAT BASKETBALL TOURNAMENT ON POLK ST. ? :dunno:
> *


Some guy by the name of Chris Johnson 214-676-7719 is in charge I was just asked to put it on layitlow. I think Joe said something about that he wanted a few cars out there-It was actually told by Ricardo.


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 19 2006, 09:49 AM~6784606
> *Joe asked if I would put this out on layitlow. It's a Basketball Tournament on December 21 at Ellis Field House the address is 9191 Polk St. Dallas 75232.
> 
> Also, Mean Mauri is also having a Celebrity Basketball Tournament on Wednesday at the Jay C Recreation Center in West Dallas. The time is 2:00 p.m.-9:00 p.m.. The cost is $5.00 as a donation or a unwrapped toy.
> *


Just saw this on the DMX show,is this tommorrow???


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Dec 19 2006, 08:47 PM~6788325
> *tiny can i be on your team homie together we are unstopable :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Dec 19 2006, 08:47 PM~6788325
> *tiny can i be on your team homie together we are unstopable :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: terry cant run that fast with the wheel chair :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Dec 19 2006, 09:40 PM~6788658
> *Just saw this on the DMX show,is this tommorrow???
> *


The Celebrity Basketball Tournament is today at Jay-C Recreation Center in West Dallas Mean Mauri us hosting this one-----There is one tomorrow at Ellis Field House on 9191 Polk St. Dallas, TX 75232, Chris Johnson 214-676-7719 is in charge of this one.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 20 2006, 08:55 AM~6790642
> *The Celebrity Basketball Tournament is today at Jay-C Recreation Center in West Dallas Mean Mauri us hosting this one-----There is one tomorrow at Ellis Field House on 9191 Polk St. Dallas, TX 75232, Chris Johnson 214-676-7719 is in charge of this one.
> *



DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE PLAYING IN THE CELEBRITY BASKETBALL TOURNAMENT TODAY AT THE JC REC CENTER. HOPEFULLY IF MY GUYS CAN GET OFF OF WORK IN TIME. OUR GAME STARTS AT 2 PM AGAINST DMX.


----------



## VGP

:0 2pm? No one works? I need a better job! :dunno:


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Dec 20 2006, 11:32 AM~6790833
> *:0  2pm?  No one works?  I need a better job!  :dunno:
> *


No shit! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 20 2006, 08:55 AM~6790642
> *The Celebrity Basketball Tournament is today at Jay-C Recreation Center in West Dallas Mean Mauri us hosting this one-----There is one tomorrow at Ellis Field House on 9191 Polk St. Dallas, TX 75232, Chris Johnson 214-676-7719 is in charge of this one.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## TechniquesOG

Merry Christmas to all the Homies !!!!!! be Safe

*From the TECHNIQUES FAMILY*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

*MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR, FROM PRESIDENTEZ C.C. ,IT'S BEEN A REAL HARD YEAR BUT ITS GOOD TO SEE HOW THE U.L.A. STILL STANDS TOGETHER THROUGH IT ALL ! * :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 21 2006, 06:55 PM~6800435
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR, FROM PRESIDENTEZ C.C. ,IT'S BEEN A REAL HARD YEAR BUT ITS GOOD TO SEE HOW THE U.L.A. STILL STANDS TOGETHER THROUGH IT ALL !  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

uffin:


----------



## {belinda}

*from Belinda and Ramon Guillen....... *


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 21 2006, 08:55 PM~6800435
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR, FROM PRESIDENTEZ C.C. ,IT'S BEEN A REAL HARD YEAR BUT ITS GOOD TO SEE HOW THE U.L.A. STILL STANDS TOGETHER THROUGH IT ALL !  :thumbsup:
> *


*that boy done said sumthing* :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ




----------



## TechniquesOG

*Happy Holidays*




Representing all over Texas...... (*TECHNIQUES TEXAS CHAPTER*)


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year from the nigas of Phaylanx Car Club.... :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.




----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEARS FROM JOKERZ .C.C.* :wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB


----------



## pfcc64




----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*hope every one has a great christmas*


----------



## mrouija

Hey guys, in 2007 we are going to launch the WWT (WEGO WORLD TOUR). It is going to be a new car show tour open to different promoters with different sizes of shows. We are still adding shows to the calendar and finalizing some sponsorship deals, but if you would go check out WWT Web Siteand let me know what you think. I would love to hear your feedback. 

This would be almost an exclusively Texas based tour...(and the cash prizes will probably be bigger than what is listed)


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

HONK! HONK!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 27 2006, 10:16 AM~6835458
> *Hey guys, in 2007 we are going to launch the WWT (WEGO WORLD TOUR). It is going to be a new car show tour open to different promoters with different sizes of shows. We are still adding shows to the calendar and finalizing some sponsorship deals, but if you would go check out WWT Web Siteand let me know what you think.  I would love to hear your feedback.
> 
> This would be almost an exclusively Texas based tour...(and the cash prizes will probably be bigger than what is listed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

:wave: To the ULA


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

*HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL OF MY U.L.A. HOMIES, DON'T DRINK 2 MUCH ! *


----------



## elJefe'67




----------



## elJefe'67

TO ALL YOU GUYS THAT ARE GONNA HIT THE STREETS SUNDAY NIGHT, BE CAREFUL AND DRIVE SAFE.......

Cops will be out in Force in Dallas 
Body: Dallas Police, Sheriffs and DPS will be participating in a Drunk Driver Crack down this New Year's Eve.

From What I understand the Semi that Houses a portable intake center will be parked in Downtown, this means that within minutes of pulling you over and taking you in they will be able to draw your blood and video tape you and take your finger prints and then take you to the Lew.

They will be using major roads and some highways such as 75, 35, Loop 12, and 30 for road blocks so that means if you have stickers that are out, headlights or any other thing that they can stop you for then you will be asked to get out of the vehicle and take a sobriety test. They will be issuing tickets for everything!!

The road blocks should start around 10pm or 12am and will last probably past 3am or 4am.

I am willing to bet my life that Northwest Hwy around DMX will be a spot for sure and so will Deep Ellum and Downtown so BE CAREFUL AND HAVE A DESIGNATED DRIVER ! ! !

Also if you know people with warrants you better get them to take care of them cuz on New Year's Day the Constables will be holding a Warrant Round Up also. Just like they did last year.
__________________________________________________


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Dec 29 2006, 06:02 PM~6856268
> *TO ALL YOU GUYS THAT ARE GONNA HIT THE STREETS SUNDAY NIGHT, BE CAREFUL AND DRIVE SAFE.......
> 
> Cops will be out in Force in Dallas
> Body: Dallas Police, Sheriffs and DPS will be participating in a Drunk Driver Crack down this New Year's Eve.
> 
> From What I understand the Semi that Houses a portable intake center will be parked in Downtown, this means that within minutes of pulling you over and taking you in they will be able to draw your blood and video tape you and take your finger prints and then take you to the Lew.
> 
> They will be using major roads and some highways such as 75, 35, Loop 12, and 30 for road blocks so that means if you have stickers that are out, headlights or any other thing that they can stop you for then you will be asked to get out of the vehicle and take a sobriety test. They will be issuing tickets for everything!!
> 
> The road blocks should start around 10pm or 12am and will last probably past 3am or 4am.
> 
> I am willing to bet my life that Northwest Hwy around DMX will be a spot for sure and so will Deep Ellum and Downtown so BE CAREFUL AND HAVE A DESIGNATED DRIVER ! ! !
> 
> Also if you know people with warrants you better get them to take care of them cuz on New Year's Day the Constables will be holding a Warrant Round Up also. Just like they did last year.
> __________________________________________________
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dallastejas

:biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*im gonna have a new years party at my pad if anyone doesnt have anything to do just pm me *


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Dec 29 2006, 11:37 PM~6859118
> *im gonna have a new years party at my pad if anyone doesnt have anything to do just pm me
> *


*
*


----------



## dannysnty

> *im gonna have a new years party at my pad if anyone doesnt have anything to do just pm me
> free beer or what :scrutinize: *


----------



## dannysnty

*to all the ula familiy be safe and dont drink and drive.and if you shoot aim at the ground cause what come's up must come down.take care and be safe from Jokerz familiy  *


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## EL LOKOTE




----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*JUST WANNA LET EVERY 1 NO TO PLEASE BE SAFE AND HAVE FUN ME AND EDWARD BEEN DRINKING SINCE 12 PM * :barf: :barf:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*i guess every 1 is still sleeping  *


----------



## brn2ridelo

:wave: :wave: HAPPY NEW YEAR :wave: :wave:
http://mysite.verizon.net/resuqdor/desertdreamsc.c


----------



## dannysnty

how was every one's new year :wave: :wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG

The Year of the Techniques 2007


----------



## PIQUE86

ke pasa ULA !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 214-CADDY

LRM DALLAS SUPER SHOW?


:0


----------



## {belinda}

Mr Tim Walls wanted to let you guys know that there will be a Martin Luther King Parade on Jan 13th in Garland and wanted to see who was interested in being in the parade. If you have any questions, please call him as soon as possible, 214-356-0352. They are asking the ULA to show some cars on that day and Tim has more info on this. thanks and we hope you can support this event.


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Jan 4 2007, 08:53 PM~6906284
> * LRM DALLAS SUPER SHOW?
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## STATION X

*GO COWBOYS!!!*


----------



## bluethunder81

:dunno: to supershow




:biggrin: GO COWBOYS


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jan 5 2007, 04:10 PM~6913070
> *GO COWBOYS!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## {belinda}

hi everyone, I wanted to let you guys know that tomorrow will be our first meting of the year. Please try to make an effort to attend this meeting. This will be an important meeting because we have lots of things to talk about. It's the new year, so let's start it off right. Once again, 1st meeting of the year 2007 is, Thursday, January 11th @ 8:00 pm - Pugsley's Library. I hope to see everyone.


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

*wuzzzz up to all the ULA*


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 10 2007, 07:28 AM~6950120
> *
> *


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Jan 10 2007, 12:35 PM~6952635
> *<span style='colorurple'>uP for Discussion....  *


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Jan 4 2007, 08:53 PM~6906284
> * LRM DALLAS SUPER SHOW?
> 
> 
> :0
> *



  :uh:


----------



## {belinda}

Hey ladies and gentlemen...... I just got a call from Joe Ruiz and he said that anyone attending the meeting will receive a FREE collectors eddition magazine, there is a box full of mag's and it will be first come, first serve. The magazines are from Tony V. See you guys later...........


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Jan 11 2007, 03:42 PM~6962637
> *Hey ladies and gentlemen......  I just got a call from Joe Ruiz and he said that anyone attending the meeting will receive a FREE collectors eddition magazine, there is a box full of mag's and it will be first come, first serve.  The magazines are from Tony V.  See you guys later...........
> *




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

sal,john and the rest of the dallas U.L.A. crew that came out to support us last year hope to see you guys out here again this year


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Jan 11 2007, 03:42 PM~6962637
> *Hey ladies and gentlemen......  I just got a call from Joe Ruiz and he said that anyone attending the meeting will receive a FREE collectors eddition magazine, there is a box full of mag's and it will be first come, first serve.  The magazines are from Tony V.  See you guys later...........
> *



Just wanted to say that we had a good turn out last night at the ULA meeting, hopefully we can keep the numbers up. Also, we wanted to thank Tony for giving the ULA any magazines he had leftover. I think we will have a good year from last nights meeting there are lots of things going on for the year. Let's make the best for the year.
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jan 12 2007, 06:04 AM~6968233
> *Just wanted to say that we had a good turn out last night at the ULA meeting, hopefully we can keep the numbers up. Also, we wanted to thank Tony for giving the ULA any magazines he had leftover. I think we will have a good year from last nights meeting there are lots of things going on for the year. Let's make the best for the year.
> :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jan 12 2007, 07:04 AM~6968233
> *Just wanted to say that we had a good turn out last night at the ULA meeting, hopefully we can keep the numbers up. Also, we wanted to thank Tony for giving the ULA any magazines he had leftover. I think we will have a good year from last nights meeting there are lots of things going on for the year. Let's make the best for the year.
> :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Was there any discussion of future weekly hang out spots?


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 12 2007, 10:55 AM~6968759
> *Was there any discussion of future weekly hang out spots?
> *


*i think we did the night thing for a while already why not try sunday afternoons*  :dunno: just my 2 cents


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jan 15 2007, 09:44 PM~6997753
> *i think we did the night thing for a while already why not try sunday afternoons   :dunno:  just my 2 cents
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: let's roll


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jan 15 2007, 09:44 PM~6997753
> *i think we did the night thing for a while already why not try sunday afternoons   :dunno:  just my 2 cents
> *



I THINK SATURDAYS ARE BETTER. BUT I'M DOWN EITHER WAY.


----------



## Homie Styln

Fuc#'it Homie Styln almost done, Sat, Sun don't matter-- fuc#it home's.. :0 
Homie's you can catch me in the streets tearing it up... I'm almost back. The Resurrection of Homie Styln part lll, don't miss it. The Resurrection I tell you, fuc#it.... :0


----------



## Guest

WUZZ UP ULA?  Gerardo 66 IMPALA


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

HEY SUP U L A! HONK! HONK!


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 17 2007, 09:22 AM~7010129
> *HEY SUP U L A! HONK! HONK!
> *


Love that horn...


----------



## TechniquesOG

*ULA you ready for our dance next month? you'll be able to bring your ride to the event armed security in the parking lot and you'll need a ticket to enter the event & parking lot.... Great location off loop 12 and great view top floor over looking the area.... it's going to be great get your tickets... NOW*


----------



## Forgiven 63

Tickets will not be SOLD the day of the Dance !
We must have a Pre-Date Guest List.
So, Buy YOur Tickets Now Homies

It's a New Dallas Location this Year...
Off of loop 12


----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 17 2007, 06:02 PM~7015033
> *ULA you ready for our dance next month? you'll be able to bring your ride to the event armed security in the parking lot and you'll need a ticket to enter the event & parking lot.... Great location off loop 12 and great view top floor over looking the area.... it's going to be great get your tickets... NOW
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 18 2007, 04:11 PM~7023364
> *
> 
> Tickets will not be SOLD the day of the Dance !
> You must have a Ticket for the event and to enter the parking lot
> So, Buy YOur Tickets Now Homies
> 
> It's a New Dallas Location this Year...
> Off of loop 12
> *


Great location off loop 12.... The Ticket gets you in the parking lot as well into the dance... Man Armed Security what more do you need inside & outside your ride will be safe so you can cruise afterwards …. The club is making this one bad ass dance


----------



## LaLo_19

:twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider

THEE ARTISTICS B.C. IS NOW LOOKING FOR MEMBERS IN TEXAS PM ME FOR MORE INFO


----------



## Homie Styln

Congradulations for appearing in LRM, to El Pachuco 69 Caprice. I love this car, Arelio Mystic Style and his Monte Carlo. Both are from Ft Worth. Nice job rep'n Ft Worth and DFW area... Put'n it down for North Texas....


----------



## bluethunder81

big props to them


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 20 2007, 04:55 PM~7041061
> *Congradulations for appearing in LRM, to El Pachuco 69 Caprice. I love this car, Arelio Mystic Style and his Monte Carlo. Both are from Ft Worth. Nice job rep'n Ft Worth and DFW area... Put'n it down for North Texas....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Techniques dance is coming get them tickets


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 20 2007, 06:55 PM~7041061
> *Congradulations for appearing in LRM, to El Pachuco 69 Caprice. I love this car, Arelio Mystic Style and his Monte Carlo. Both are from Ft Worth. Nice job rep'n Ft Worth and DFW area... Put'n it down for North Texas....
> *


already


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2007, 03:46 PM~7040586
> *THEE ARTISTICS B.C. IS NOW LOOKING FOR MEMBERS IN TEXAS PM ME FOR MORE INFO
> *


New Club? in Ft Worth


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## VENOM65

WHAT UP TO ALL MY ULA FAMILIA. uffin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

Nothing but kicking it


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 22 2007, 09:44 AM~7053139
> *Nothing but kicking it
> 
> 
> *


 :around: :around: :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

ULA MEETING THIS THURSDAY AT PUGSLEY LIBRARY 35 AND WALNUT HILL AT 8:00 P.M. EVERYONE TRY TO HAVE AT LEAST ONE MEMBER FROM THEIR CLUB.


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

Whats up wit to all ULA members, This is big Qube...long time no see homies, I'll be back in the game soon. You don't wanna be around when I hit the streets later. Keep up the good work!!! Be careful out there in those streets, ya'll know who I'm talkin about, Stay up :wave:


----------



## Forgiven 63

*
We Will Be Selling Tickets At The ULA Meeting Thursday.

Tickets Will Not Be Sold The Day Of The Dance.

So, Get Your Tickets Tursday Homies, Becues This Is A Dance Not To Be Missed

Let's Strat 2007 With A Blast...*


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Jan 22 2007, 04:34 PM~7056349
> *Whats up wit to all ULA members, This is big Qube...long time no see homies, I'll be back in the game soon. You don't wanna be around when I hit the streets later.  Keep up the good work!!! Be careful out there in those streets, ya'll know who I'm talkin about, Stay up :wave:
> *



What up Qube where u been at homie.


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 23 2007, 08:30 AM~7061826
> *What up Qube where u been at homie.
> *


Que Onda homie, whats new with you. I'm kool, was have-n some fedia issues, all taken care of now. Time to start puttin chedder back into el lows. See you soon dog. :wave: Say whats up to the rest of Dallas Lowriders 4 me.


----------



## Forgiven 63

*

WE WILL BE SELL TICKETS TONITE AT THE ULA MEETING HOMIES

SO, GET YOUR TICKETS TONITE, 
BECUES WE WILL NOT BE SELLING TICKETS THE DAY OF THE DANCE.*


----------



## Coca Pearl

Check this out on ebay in project car section would love to see this rollin the DFW street:








:thumbsup: 






2Pac!


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 25 2007, 09:59 AM~7081150
> *Check this out on ebay in project car section would love to see this rollin the DFW street:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 2Pac!
> *



then why dont you buy it and u can roll it. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 25 2007, 01:59 PM~7082162
> *then why dont you buy it and u can roll it.  :biggrin:
> *


What'z up Sal!

Don't have anywhere to put it. If I get it I'll park it at you house! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX

http://www.majestix.cc/GUEST_BOOK_ENTRIES</span></a>


----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jan 22 2007, 03:07 PM~7056068
> *
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>hello everyone......... its thursday and I just wanted to remind everyone about the meeting tonight. See you guys there.......*


----------



## TopCopOG

Anyone need a 91 Town car ????


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 25 2007, 05:41 AM~7080012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> WE WILL BE SELL TICKETS TONITE AT THE ULA MEETING HOMIES
> 
> SO, GET YOUR TICKETS TONITE,
> BECUES WE WILL NOT BE SELLING TICKETS THE DAY OF THE DANCE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

Who's goin to the Miami show Feb. 11...I think I'm rollin out


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Jan 31 2007, 12:43 AM~7135502
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'>LRM
> 
> :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:*


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 23 2007, 07:20 AM~7061765
> *
> 
> We Will Be Selling Tickets At The ULA Meeting Thursday.
> 
> Tickets Will Not Be Sold The Day Of The Dance.
> 
> So, Get Your Tickets Tursday Homies, Becues This Is A Dance Not To Be Missed
> 
> Let's Strat 2007 With A Blast...
> *


----------



## SiLvErReGaL




----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Jan 31 2007, 01:43 AM~7135502
> *Who's goin to the Miami show Feb. 11...I think I'm rollin out
> *


I'll go to M.I.A. but not for the show.............. :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 31 2007, 06:24 PM~7142185
> *I'll go to M.I.A. but not for the show.............. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: x2


----------



## dannysnty

happy b-day to belinda


----------



## PIQUE86

ttt


----------



## Death Dealer

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Jan 31 2007, 09:39 AM~7136645
> *LRM
> 
> :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

Man fuck LRM, I'm not goin cause of them, course I'll be at the show but I got other reasons for goin to, which you'll see why soon homies :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

I REMEMBER WHEN I WAS A KID GROWING UP IN SOUTH PHX,AZ THERE WAS A LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION ON CENTRAL AND BRODWAY IN THE EARLY 80'S IT WAS RAN BY A VERY NICE LADY BY THE NAME OF "JOSIE" THAT LADY KEEP ME AND MY FRIEND'S OFF THE STREET'S AND EVEN THOUGHT I HAD TIE'S TO LOW RIDER'S MY BROTHER AND COUSINS WERE FROM THE SOFISTACADED FEW IN PHX,AZ SHE SHOWED ME MY CALTURA AND TO BE PROUD OF MY RAZA I WANT TO SAY IT WAS JOSIE LOPEZ BUT IM NOT SURE. SHE HAD A 56 CHEVY BELAIR (BROWN AND WHITE) IT WAS IN LOWRIDER MAG. THANKS TO HER I MY SELF HAVE BEEN LOWRIDEING SENCE THE AGE OF 5 IT STARTED OUT WITH LOWRIDER BIKE'S TO SHOW CAR'S IM FROM SPIRIT CAR CLUB IN PHOENIX,ARIZA AND I HAVE A 63 IMP,52DELUXE,54 TROKITA AND IM WITH FRANK'S HYDRULIC'S WITH A 86 REGAL RADICAL THAT HIT'S 70"INCHS. I GOT 8 BOY'S AND 2 GIRL'S AND EVERY LAST ONE OF THEM KNOW ARE WAY OF LIFE ARE CALTURA AND THEY LOVE LOWRIDEING. THANK YOU "JOSIE" IF YOU KNOW HER OR NOT SHE MADE A DIFFERENCE IN MY LIFE AND SO DID THE UNITED LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION. THANK'S.. BIG ED MORENO PHX,AZ.


----------



## TechniquesOG

*That me circled in red.. Mr VP.. back in 1979 Montebello Quite Canyon where we had our meeting every Sunday @ 3pm and your car got inspected back then there was no car committee “but the Sgt of Arm’s Danny “Red” and “FatRat” Richard and if you didn’t pay your fine… shit bend over because the Sgt of Arms took out the paddle on your ass.. LOL *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Jan 31 2007, 05:31 PM~7141635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

i really think this should be a spot for our next ULA function check it out back in the day. just a few years back.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

WE NEED TO GO TO THE PARK AND CHILL AND GRILL AS SOON AS THIS SUN COMES OUT. HONK! HONK!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 1 2007, 03:46 PM~7149959
> *i really think this should be a spot for our next ULA function check it out back in the day. just a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE ARE GOING TO TRY AND GET THAT SPOT FOR OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC,LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE ON MAY 20TH ,WE WILL KEEP EVERYBODY POSTED ! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

About time all the DFW raza gets together. 

I've met alot of firme gente on layitlow and it would be cool to meet all of you crazy vatos in person....

Nothing better than Raza, fajitas, oldies and some cold ones.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 1 2007, 03:51 PM~7150009
> *WE ARE GOING TO TRY AND GET THAT SPOT FOR OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC,LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE ON MAY 20TH ,WE WILL KEEP EVERYBODY POSTED !  :thumbsup:
> *



OH YEA THATS KOOL, I HAVENT MADE A MEETING. MYBAD, BUT I WILL BE AT THE NEXT ONE. YAHOO...WHERE IS THIS?


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Feb 1 2007, 01:38 AM~7145202
> *Man fuck LRM, I'm not goin cause of them, course I'll be at the show but I got other reasons for goin to, which you'll see why soon homies :cheesy:
> *


Don't tell me that you rollin out to M.I.A. on what we talk about? :dunno:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 1 2007, 03:58 PM~7150070
> *OH YEA THATS KOOL, I HAVENT MADE A MEETING. MYBAD, BUT I WILL BE AT THE NEXT ONE. YAHOO...WHERE IS THIS?
> *



thats mountain creek park where presidentez is doing there picnic.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 1 2007, 03:58 PM~7150070
> *OH YEA THATS KOOL, I HAVENT MADE A MEETING. MYBAD, BUT I WILL BE AT THE NEXT ONE. YAHOO...WHERE IS THIS?
> *


IT LOOKS LIKE MOUNTAIN CREEK !


----------



## VENOM65

check out the attendance that day



look in the back


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 1 2007, 04:00 PM~7150097
> *IT LOOKS LIKE MOUNTAIN CREEK !
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: just down the street from my crib :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 1 2007, 04:41 PM~7150345
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: just down the street from my crib :biggrin:
> *


TRYING TO KEEP IT AROUND THE CLIFF BRO ! :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 1 2007, 06:41 PM~7150345
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: just down the street from my crib :biggrin:
> *


*no more long drives*


----------



## LaLo_19

WHEREVER IM DOWN I'LL BE THERE


----------



## PIQUE86

i HoP3 ItS Mt Cr33k !!!!!!!!!! Cant Wai+........


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 1 2007, 03:59 PM~7150084
> *Don't tell me that you rollin out to M.I.A. on what we talk about? :dunno:
> *


Naw homie, I'm shooting you a PM


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Feb 1 2007, 06:31 PM~7150809
> *no more long drives
> *



x 3


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Feb 1 2007, 06:53 PM~7151010
> *WHEREVER IM DOWN I'LL BE THERE
> *


x 2


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 1 2007, 05:51 PM~7150009
> *WE ARE GOING TO TRY AND GET THAT SPOT FOR OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC,LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE ON MAY 20TH ,WE WILL KEEP EVERYBODY POSTED !  :thumbsup:
> *


Back-2-back picnics! :0


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Feb 1 2007, 09:08 PM~7151792
> *Naw homie, I'm shooting you a PM
> *


Gotcha homie. Make it happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

ALOTTA PICNICS AND SHOWS THIS YEAR CANT WAIT FOR THEM TO START.


----------



## str8_tripn_82

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 2 2007, 08:57 AM~7156219
> *ALOTTA PICNICS AND SHOWS THIS YEAR CANT WAIT FOR THEM TO START.
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Feb 2 2007, 08:43 AM~7156131
> *Back-2-back picnics!  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19

ALREAY CANT WAIT


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

THE NEW SONIC DRIVE IN ON ILLINOIS BETWEEN COCKRELL HILL & WESTMORLAND!!! WE WILL BE OUT THERE FOR A WHILE!!! TRYIN TO GET SOMETHING ROLLIN!!! SO COME OUT AND CHILL WITH US !!!!!! \


SORRY FOR THE LATE NOTICE!!!!!!


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Feb 3 2007, 07:31 PM~7167496
> *THE NEW SONIC DRIVE IN ON ILLINOIS BETWEEN COCKRELL HILL & WESTMORLAND!!! WE WILL BE OUT THERE FOR A WHILE!!! TRYIN TO GET SOMETHING ROLLIN!!! SO COME OUT AND CHILL WITH US !!!!!!  \
> SORRY FOR THE LATE NOTICE!!!!!!
> *


how was it were the people thier cool :cheesy:


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 5 2007, 11:35 AM~7178854
> *how was it were the people thier cool :cheesy:
> *


yea what he said


----------



## 214-CADDY

________________________________________


Lowrider Magazine Tour Dates 2007

Feb. 11
Miami
Miami Dade County Fair & Expo

________________________________________
Mar. 4
Phoenix Arizona
Expo & State Fair
________________________________________
Apr. 1
Tampa
Florida State Fairgrounds
________________________________________
Apr. 15
San Bernardino
National Orange Show
________________________________________
June 3
San Diego
QualComm Stadium
________________________________________
July 8
Denver
Denver Coliseum
________________________________________
July 22
Houston
Reliant Arena
________________________________________
Aug. 5
Portland
Portland Expo Center
________________________________________
Aug. 26
San Mateo
San Mateo County Expo Center
________________________________________
Oct. 7
Las Vegas
Cashman Center


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Feb 5 2007, 04:09 PM~7181109
> *________________________________________
> Lowrider Magazine Tour Dates 2007
> 
> Feb. 11
> Miami
> Miami Dade County Fair & Expo
> 
> ________________________________________
> Mar. 4
> Phoenix Arizona
> Expo & State Fair
> ________________________________________
> Apr. 1
> Tampa
> Florida State Fairgrounds
> ________________________________________
> Apr. 15
> San Bernardino
> National Orange Show
> ________________________________________
> June 3
> San Diego
> QualComm Stadium
> ________________________________________
> July 8
> Denver
> Denver Coliseum
> ________________________________________
> July 22
> Houston
> Reliant Arena
> ________________________________________
> Aug. 5
> Portland
> Portland Expo Center
> ________________________________________
> Aug. 26
> San Mateo
> San Mateo County Expo Center
> ________________________________________
> Oct. 7
> Las Vegas
> Cashman Center
> *


----------



## {belinda}

*hey guys, just a reminder that there will be a meeting this thursday at pugsleys...... Remember that joe wants to start the meeting right at 8:30..... Pls be there by 8pm. If you are planning a picnic or an event be sure to let us know so we can put it on the calander.......... We also need to up date our contact list and the due's will be taken if you have not paid....... have a nice day....*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Feb 6 2007, 07:35 AM~7187786
> *hey guys, just a reminder that there will be a meeting this thursday at pugsleys......  Remember that joe wants to start the meeting right at 8:30.....  Pls be there by 8pm.  If you are planning a picnic or an event be sure to let us know so we can put it on the calander..........  We also need to up date our contact list and the due's will be taken if you have not paid.......  have a nice day....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Feb 6 2007, 08:35 AM~7187786
> *hey guys, just a reminder that there will be a meeting this thursday at pugsleys......  Remember that joe wants to start the meeting right at 8:30.....  Pls be there by 8pm.  If you are planning a picnic or an event be sure to let us know so we can put it on the calander..........  We also need to up date our contact list and the due's will be taken if you have not paid.......  have a nice day....
> *


WILL BE THERE


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Feb 3 2007, 11:27 AM~7164881
> *Everyone ready for another one?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Feb 6 2007, 04:52 PM~7192079
> *
> *



damn how many years ago was that. street customs is behind.


----------



## mac2lac

EVERYONE WELCOME!!!


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 23 2007, 07:20 AM~7061765
> *
> 
> <a href=\'http://imageshack.us\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/8339/mapmi4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> We Will Be Selling Tickets At The ULA Meeting Thursday.
> 
> Tickets Will Not Be Sold The Day Of The Dance.
> 
> So, Get Your Tickets Tursday Homies, Becues This Is A Dance Not To Be Missed
> 
> Let's Strat 2007 With A Blast...
> *


----------



## TopCopOG

Techniques Texas Chapter Valentines Dance Directions
*
Fine your way on the link above*


----------



## VGP

:cheesy:


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

What It Dew U.L.A Its Qube :wave: Got some heavy hitters on the way. :0


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Feb 8 2007, 03:08 PM~7210332
> *What It Dew U.L.A    Its Qube :wave: Got some heavy hitters on the way. :0
> *


LET'S SEE THEM!  

:scrutinize:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Feb 8 2007, 02:08 PM~7210332
> *What It Dew U.L.A    Its Qube :wave: Got some heavy hitters on the way. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## geovela86

Hey did anyone else have a problem with those DVD's that were being sold last night. I tried them on a DVD player and two laptops and was only able to watch about 10 minutes only


----------



## Homie Styln

For those interested, Dallas Lowriders went to the the new Sonic Burger on Illinois between Westmoreland & Cockrell Hill. I spoke with the manager, he's cool with us going out there on Sat nites. Just wants us to let him know so he can have more workers on duty. It's real nice, good parking and they have a real nice big playground for the kids..  We'll most likey start hanging out there..


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Feb 9 2007, 02:13 PM~7218982
> *Hey did anyone else have a problem with those DVD's that were being sold last night. I tried them on a DVD player and two laptops and was only able to watch about 10 minutes only
> *


Were having our meeting tonite. I'll let Big E know. Give me a call..


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 31 2007, 10:23 AM~7136835
> *
> *


*First I would like to say that my wife and I had a great time at the Valentine's dance. I want to put out there that my wife's phone was stolen from the table she was sitting at. Although I know that not everyone there is a member of the ULA we have always thought of the ULA as a family and that we are supposed to be united. We feel very disappointed that something like this would happen to us at a ULA event. It is not the cost of the phone that is upsetting (because material things can always be replaced), but the fact that someone stole the phone.*


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 31 2007, 10:23 AM~7136835


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Feb 11 2007, 12:38 AM~7230324
> *First I would like to say that my wife and I had a great time at the Valentine's dance.  I want to put out there that my wife's phone was stolen from the table she was sitting at.  Although I know that not everyone there is a member of the ULA we have always thought of the ULA as a family and that we are supposed to be united.  We feel very disappointed that something like this would happen to us at a ULA event.  It is not the cost of the phone that is upsetting (because material things can always be replaced), but the fact that someone stole the phone.
> *


 :guns: :guns:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Feb 11 2007, 01:38 AM~7230324
> *First I would like to say that my wife and I had a great time at the Valentine's dance.  I want to put out there that my wife's phone was stolen from the table she was sitting at.  Although I know that not everyone there is a member of the ULA we have always thought of the ULA as a family and that we are supposed to be united.  We feel very disappointed that something like this would happen to us at a ULA event.  It is not the cost of the phone that is upsetting (because material things can always be replaced), but the fact that someone stole the phone.
> *


I would hope that it may have just have fallen on the floor and it is found. Leonards know the head of secuirty there. Ask him to look. I know what you mean though. We went to an event, a small car show a couple of years ago (won't mention where) and someone took my daughter in-laws wallet with about $400 in it..


----------



## 214RIDERZ

YEA I HAD THE SAME PROBLEMS WIHT THOSE DVDS THEY WOULDNT PLAY ON EITHER OF MY DVD PLAYERS :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86

Who ever he was needs to make good on these dvd's i plan to take mine back to the next meeting


----------



## 214RIDERZ

YEA IM GONNA ALSO DO THE SAME THING BRING THEM TO THE ENXT MEETING MINE DIDNT WORK AS WELL


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up ULA just want to say that THE ARTISTICS B.C. is now in TEXAS and is now looking for members here in TEXAS also shoot me a email if you would like to join [email protected]
or pm me later
- juan


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Feb 9 2007, 01:13 PM~7218982
> *Hey did anyone else have a problem with those DVD's that were being sold last night. I tried them on a DVD player and two laptops and was only able to watch about 10 minutes only
> *


I GOT ONE A WHILE BACK AND IT DID THE SAME THING ,I THINK IT SHOWS GOOD FOR LIKE MAYBE 7 OR 8 MINUTES THEN IT FREEZES UP ,I JUST THOUGHT IT WAS MY SHIT NOT PLAYING IT RIGHT !


----------



## PIQUE86

shit im glad i didnt buy 1 ..


----------



## 214RIDERZ

SUP TINY DAMN DOG I WAS FUCKED UP LAST NIGHT


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 11 2007, 08:10 PM~7234906
> *SUP TINY DAMN DOG I WAS FUCKED UP LAST NIGHT
> *


YEAH I HEAR YOU, I WAS FEELING PRETTY GOOD MYSELF AT THE END !


----------



## 214RIDERZ

YEA I HAD A GOOD ASS TIME THO DOG


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 11 2007, 09:13 PM~7234938
> *YEAH I HEAR YOU, I WAS FEELING PRETTY GOOD MYSELF AT THE END !
> *



x2


----------



## geovela86

i think alot of people were feeling good last night


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Feb 11 2007, 02:38 AM~7230324
> *First I would like to say that my wife and I had a great time at the Valentine's dance.  I want to put out there that my wife's phone was stolen from the table she was sitting at.  Although I know that not everyone there is a member of the ULA we have always thought of the ULA as a family and that we are supposed to be united.  We feel very disappointed that something like this would happen to us at a ULA event.  It is not the cost of the phone that is upsetting (because material things can always be replaced), but the fact that someone stole the phone.
> *



Damm, Iam sad to hear about this ........
Sorry man 

I got a almost new T-mo. phone, you can have if it help's any


I'm just disappointed


----------



## Forgiven 63

But, I'm Glad to hear that everyone had a good time.........


----------



## geovela86

Just wanted to say that was a really nice place to have the dance at


----------



## VGP




----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 11 2007, 10:27 PM~7235048
> *Damm,  Iam sad to hear about this ........
> Sorry man
> 
> I got a almost new T-mo. phone, you can have if it help's any
> 
> 
> I'm just disappointed
> *


*Already replaced the phone thanks anyway i just wish i could find out who it was ,maybe its better that i dont know* :0


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Feb 11 2007, 10:34 PM~7235641
> *Already replaced the phone thanks anyway i just wish i could find out who it  was ,maybe its better that i dont know :0
> *


Damn homie, sorry to hear that. Like it was said especially from your own people. I could understand from outsiders, but withen the family, thats fucked up!

As I go back and edit my pictures, I see all these phones, cameras, and purses left on tables. I'm sure everybody felt safe and secure to leave them there and not worry, but I guess not....it's a shame! It only takes one person to fuck things up! It's all good, what comes around goes around!


----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C.

I wanted to say that on Saturday night all the ULA car clubs came together to show our support to our local D.Js. Lets do it again this Saturday night. By the way who won.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by D-Town Bombs C.C._@Feb 12 2007, 09:00 AM~7238442
> *I wanted to say that on Saturday night all the ULA car clubs came together to show our support to our local D.Js. Lets do it again this Saturday night. By the way who won.
> *


ESTILO C.C WITH $210.00


----------



## Forgiven 63

*Thank's to Everyone that made it out..........

It was a hell of a night.</span>*

<span style=\'color:blue\'>_Thanks form Techniques Texas_


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Feb 11 2007, 09:34 PM~7235641
> *Already replaced the phone thanks anyway i just wish i could find out who it  was ,maybe its better that i dont know :0
> *


 :scrutinize: that sux roy but you know what they say what go around comes around  you should have gone to new west with us fucker :biggrin:


----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C.

The West was packed and we got there around 12 and no parking. But we still got in. 

1 hour later :barf: :barf:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by D-Town Bombs C.C._@Feb 12 2007, 11:35 AM~7239558
> *The West was packed and we got there around 12 and no parking. But we still got in.
> 
> 1 hour later :barf:  :barf:
> *


que onda i feel you homie all that jack in the crack came out :barf:


----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C.

We should try to get 1 member from each car club to go a show some support to that Saturday crew on KNON. The ULA family came together for them and we should go tell them thanks for their support. 
What do ya think?


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by D-Town Bombs C.C._@Feb 12 2007, 11:46 AM~7239633
> *We should try to get 1 member from each car club to go a show some support to that Saturday crew on KNON. The ULA family came together for them and we should go tell them thanks for their support.
> What do ya think?
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: im down


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Lets all go to the WEST and Party down!!!! HONK!HONK!


----------



## geovela86

I can check with the club we can probaly do it. 


jejejejejejejeje :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 12 2007, 11:49 AM~7239667
> *Lets all go to the WEST and Party down!!!!  HONK!HONK!
> *


and where were you mr.trouble maker :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 12 2007, 12:24 PM~7239919
> *and where were you mr.trouble maker :biggrin:
> *


I WAS SICK DAWG. BUT IM BETTER NOW....


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 12 2007, 12:25 PM~7239928
> *I WAS SICK DAWG. BUT IM BETTER NOW....
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: i feel you


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 12 2007, 12:25 PM~7239928
> *I WAS SICK DAWG. BUT IM BETTER NOW....
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2007, 07:51 PM~7233966
> *Whats up ULA just want to say that THE ARTISTICS B.C. is now in TEXAS and is now looking for members here in TEXAS also shoot me a email if you would like to join [email protected]
> or pm me later
> - juan
> *


----------



## Str8Game




----------



## geovela86

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by D-Town Bombs C.C._@Feb 12 2007, 11:46 AM~7239633
> *We should try to get 1 member from each car club to go a show some support to that Saturday crew on KNON. The ULA family came together for them and we should go tell them thanks for their support.
> What do ya think?
> 
> 
> *


so what's the deal are we going who's down ,were do yall what to meet at or do we just show up any one got any info :dunno:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by D-Town Bombs C.C.+Feb 12 2007, 12:46 PM~7239633-->
> 
> 
> 
> We should try to get 1 member from each car club to go a show some support to that Saturday crew on KNON. The ULA family came together for them and we should go tell them thanks for their support.
> What do ya think?
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dannysnty_@Feb 14 2007, 05:35 PM~7262007
> *so what's the deal are we going  who's down ,were do yall what to meet at  or do we just show up any one got any info :dunno:
> *


What happened? What is this for again? Details please :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 14 2007, 05:27 PM~7262408
> *
> What happened?  What is this for again?  Details please  :biggrin:
> *


to help them raise money for the 89.3 station i think this is the last week


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 14 2007, 06:36 PM~7262477
> *to help them raise money for the 89.3 station i think this is the last week
> *


Oh....ok...thanks! :biggrin: 

What else is going down? We need a calender on this mug!


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 14 2007, 06:38 PM~7262509
> *Oh....ok...thanks!  :biggrin:
> 
> What else is going down?  We need a calender on this mug!
> *


IM N THA HOUSE


----------



## TechniquesOG

*Check out the thread on LIL under event's for the Techniques Valentines Dance Pix's.. Thanks VGP for all the hard work getting these photos Big Props !!!*

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## geovela86

Just wanted to add that Phaylanx now has a topic also. so any new updates hit us up on there.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Feb 15 2007, 11:31 AM~7267930
> *Just wanted to add that Phaylanx now has a topic also. so any new updates hit us up on there.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Synbad979

Alrighty then .....
I'm gonna give everybody an update on the Easter Picnic


Mountain Creek-NO PARKING ON THE GRASS

Norbuck Park-NOT AVAILABLE DUE TO SOFTBALL

Sandy Lake-NOT OPEN ON EASTER SUNDAY

Flag Pole Hill-NOT AVAILABLE DUE TO CONSTRUCTION


----------



## Forgiven 63

:uh: is that all we have to pick from ? ? ?


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 15 2007, 01:31 PM~7269745
> *Alrighty then .....
> I'm gonna give everybody an update on the Easter Picnic
> Mountain Creek-NO PARKING ON THE GRASS
> 
> Norbuck Park-NOT AVAILABLE DUE TO SOFTBALL
> 
> Sandy Lake-NOT OPEN ON EASTER SUNDAY
> 
> Flag Pole Hill-NOT AVAILABLE DUE TO CONSTRUCTION
> *


----------



## Synbad979

We can still do mountain creek but we can't park on the grass.

2 Parks in Lake Dallas are also being considered

IF you got ideas hit me up......


----------



## Forgiven 63

there's a park in garland were they have swap meets...
for the swap meets they let the cars and traler park on the grass.

I think it's Aubor Park 

Just a Idea


----------



## dannysnty

what if we can reserve an area at joe pool :ugh:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 16 2007, 06:18 AM~7275993
> *what if we can reserve an area at joe pool :ugh:
> *


SOMETHING DIFFERENT !:thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 15 2007, 03:31 PM~7269745
> *Alrighty then .....
> I'm gonna give everybody an update on the Easter Picnic
> Mountain Creek-NO PARKING ON THE GRASS
> 
> Norbuck Park-NOT AVAILABLE DUE TO SOFTBALL
> 
> Sandy Lake-NOT OPEN ON EASTER SUNDAY
> 
> Flag Pole Hill-NOT AVAILABLE DUE TO CONSTRUCTION
> *


*WHAT ABOUT BACHMAN LAKE?*


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 16 2007, 01:31 PM~7278125
> *WHAT ABOUT BACHMAN LAKE?
> *


Mmmmmm! Jet fuel and fajitas! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 15 2007, 08:22 PM~7272895
> *We can still do mountain creek but we can't park on the grass.
> 
> 2 Parks in Lake Dallas are also being considered
> 
> IF you got ideas hit me up......
> *


I spoke with Holly in Lake Dallas, she will look at the one park that she said would be able to handle 200+ cars.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Feb 16 2007, 02:14 PM~7278538
> *Mmmmmm! Jet fuel and fajitas!  :biggrin:
> *


Jet fuel!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 16 2007, 03:35 PM~7279856
> *Jet fuel!!! :biggrin:
> *


It gives it that spice ! Its burn your mouth...


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 16 2007, 04:37 PM~7279872
> *It gives it that spice ! Its burn your mouth...
> *


Different forget the lime homie! That extra addative!


----------



## geovela86

Whats up ULA, who is going to the autorama show this weekend??????? 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 15 2007, 07:22 PM~7272895
> *We can still do mountain creek but we can't park on the grass.
> 
> 2 Parks in Lake Dallas are also being considered
> 
> IF you got ideas hit me up......
> *


*TEXAS STADIUM,,, I'M SURE THEIR NEEDING BUSINESS. 
*


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 15 2007, 01:31 PM~7269745
> *Alrighty then .....
> I'm gonna give everybody an update on the Easter Picnic
> Mountain Creek-NO PARKING ON THE GRASS
> 
> Norbuck Park-NOT AVAILABLE DUE TO SOFTBALL
> 
> Sandy Lake-NOT OPEN ON EASTER SUNDAY
> 
> Flag Pole Hill-NOT AVAILABLE DUE TO CONSTRUCTION
> *


_Sandy Lake park opens on March 17th. is it just closed that day or what? Have you got in contact with them. If not i can go by there and see if anyone can give me information on reserving it for us, if that's possible._


----------



## ULA




----------



## Homie Styln

I've never been to this park but Sal said it was bad ass.. Heard though that over the years it's been over run by a seedy crowd (hotos) on Sunday's. So I say let give it a roll and take it back on Sundays. I'm down as soon as I get one of my Cars running again :0 ...
We can chill on Sat nite and cruise Sun afternoon.. We can never have to much cruising and chill'n.... That's for surrrr... :0   
Someone in the Ft worth area if you can get something going out there I'll be there also, Like the old 'Who' song said, I'm mobile...


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Feb 17 2007, 02:44 PM~7286234
> *Sandy Lake park opens on March 17th. is it just closed that day or what? Have you got in contact with them. If not i can go by there and see if anyone can give me information on reserving it for us, if that's possible.
> *


Give it a shot... We need some alternatives..


----------



## TopCopOG

*John Car*


----------



## 214RIDERZ

WE GOT TO GET SOMETHING GOING FOR EASTER WEEKEND FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda}

*Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
2443 Walnut Hill Lane
Dallas, Texas 75229
Ph: 972-243-1111</span>
*


----------



## Homie Styln

Here's some pic's of my Impala. My homie Louie and his home boys help get Homie Styln running and put back together. Still missing a few parts. It's on it's way to the uphostery shop in Ft Worth..Notice the wheels :0


----------



## Synbad979

I saw this report on Ch. 8 with Rebecca Lopez Reporting but Ch. 11 had the info on their website. I also understand Univision covered this.....

There will be a rally at 4pm at the Golden Corral on forest lane and marsh, this Wednesday. Please contact Carlos Quintanilla at 214.524.1741 

The Dallas Police are doing nothing to combat this drug, They aren't investigating anything. The young man who overdosed attended Marsh Middle School and according to the principal there has been atleast 100 incidents involving Cheese at Marsh Middle school and DISD and DPD aren't do anything. 

Who ever is making and pushing this drug is specifically targeting Latino kids. 

Courtesy of CBS 11 
NORTH TEXAS Some North Texas parents are renewing their fight against drugs. The group says 'cheese heroin' is spreading at alarming numbers in some middle and high schools and they want other parents to know their children could be affected - regardless of where they live or attend school. 
Some parents want school officials and police to take the problem seriously and stop the dangerous drug from spreading.

Parent Mwanna Williams has a lot of questions. "What's happening? What's going to happen, and what are we doing about it? Williams said. Her children, who are eight and 11-years-old, attend school in the Dallas Independent School District. 

Williams says there's a problem brewing in the DISD. "I've become aware of this; I would call an epidemic drug, named 'cheese' from several parents, as well as friends in the neighborhood." Williams and other parents believe the tan-powdery drug is taking over in some schools. 

The drug known as 'cheese' is a combination of the drugs in Tylenol PM and heroin.

Carlos Quintanilla says the drug is easy to conceal. "Then they cut it up and take their pens, their BIC pens they take out the thing, and they begin to snort it." 

Quintanilla's son attends Marsh Middle School and he's leading a crusade to get more parents and law enforcement officials involved.

No one from the DISD was available for an interview with CBS 11 News but they released these stats. Between August, 2005 and March, 2006, there were 54 felony offenses involving 'cheese' and nearly two dozen cases where district police found the drugs on school grounds. Officials say the drug has been found in 11 different schools. 

The concerned parents who spoke with CBS 11 News say they hope to have a group 100-strong by Wednesday. "It's a crime against our children. It's a crime that can't be accepted. It's a crime that can't be swept under the table, we need to attack this in the most aggressive manner and that's what we're going to do," Quintanilla said. 

DISD officials say they are working on the problem and that police officers continue to have a strong presence in the schools.


----------



## dannysnty

dam that's fucked up that shit is every were


----------



## geovela86

Thats messed up that someone would dumb enough to sell that $hit to kids. Why dont they give it to their own kids and family.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I saw that news clip of that little dude that had OD'd on Cheese or what ever the hell you call that bullshit !..... But you know what though, that lil kid aint a saint either. He's the idiot that got hooked to it and thats what he gets. Just my 2 cents.


John, the 69' is looking FIRME !!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 20 2007, 12:14 PM~7306714
> *I saw that news clip of that little dude that had OD'd on Cheese or what ever the hell you call that bullshit !..... But you know what though, that lil kid aint a saint either. He's the idiot that got hooked to it and thats what he gets. Just my 2 cents.
> John, the 69' is looking FIRME !!!!!
> *



:uh: :twak: 

I cant say I lived a clean life ese, so I know what some of these lil homies are
going trow. even if they are not saint's they are still kid's.......

I was only 12 whan I first got high........ And look at me know.........
living clean and a lowrider machine..........  


To young to play with drug's and to young to die. :angel:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I hear where you're coming from David. Bueno seria que lil dudes like that got into the real lifestyle of lowriding.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Willing to help out:

With the perfect weather coming around the corner I know alot of you dudes out there are gonna start putting in some wrench time in your garages. I wanted to let everyone know that I am willing to help out if you guys need an extra hand. Like I told David, (Techniquessexythree) I have ALOT to learn but I learn with hands on experience. I've found it very hard to build my 64 with lack of experience. So if you ever need help and wouldnt mind showing a fellow rider the tricks of the trade hit me up.


----------



## Coca Pearl

Lowrider Last Supper


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 20 2007, 12:14 PM~7306714
> *I saw that news clip of that little dude that had OD'd on Cheese or what ever the hell you call that bullshit !..... But you know what though, that lil kid aint a saint either. He's the idiot that got hooked to it and thats what he gets. Just my 2 cents.
> John, the 69' is looking FIRME !!!!!
> *



as far as the kid that died from that, the fact he is a kid. kids still look for guidance from grown up wheither its from the parents uncles aunts friends teachers or whoever they can get if from. cant blame the kid blame the dealer. same as the last response i cant say i have lived a clean life but i have straigthen my ass up. dont blame the kids at all, look at the role models.


----------



## geovela86

Whats up to Jay and everyone from Dallas Lowriders just saw them on DMXTv


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 19 2007, 10:19 PM~7302234
> *Here's some pic's of my Impala. My homie Louie and his home boys help get Homie Styln running and put back together. Still missing a few parts. It's on it's way to the uphostery shop in Ft Worth..Notice the wheels :0
> 
> *


what shop homie?


----------



## {belinda}

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## {belinda}

*Happy Birthday to Mr. Joe Ruiz*














:wave:


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 28 2007, 03:56 PM~7374460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Isnt that right by the Cole Manor Hoe-tel?


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Synbad979+Feb 28 2007, 03:56 PM~7374460-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BRICKHOUSE_@Feb 28 2007, 04:41 PM~7374860
> *Isnt that right by the Cole Manor Hoe-tel?
> *



Both of ya'll need a :twak:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 28 2007, 05:18 PM~7375449
> *Both of ya'll need a :twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

WHATS THE DEAL HOMIES, THIS IS QUBE...TO ALL WHO HAVE NEXTEL CALL ME UP WITH YOUR TWO WAY NUMBER 214 876 8342 OR SHOOT ME A PM. JUST TRYIN TO STAY CONNECTED WITH EVERYONE. SEE YOU AT THE SHOW :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Mar 5 2007, 02:26 PM~7411900
> *WHATS THE DEAL HOMIES, THIS IS QUBE...TO ALL WHO HAVE NEXTEL CALL ME UP WITH YOUR TWO WAY NUMBER 214 876 8342 OR SHOOT ME A PM.  JUST TRYIN TO STAY CONNECTED WITH EVERYONE. SEE YOU AT THE SHOW :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 28 2007, 06:18 PM~7375449
> *Both of ya'll need a :twak:
> *


I just used to butter alot of pan over there back in the day! 20 dolla an hour! Just dont lay on the beds, lol....


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 5 2007, 02:36 PM~7411936
> *:wave:
> *


Sup wit it homie...see you soon :0


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Mar 5 2007, 11:33 PM~7415239
> *Sup wit it homie...see you soon :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda}

*Don't forget we have a meeting this Thursday at 8:30pm.

Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
2443 Walnut Hill Lane
Dallas, Texas 75229
Ph: 972-243-1111
*


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

Attention Fellas .... 

Please let your ladies know 


Dallas Lowriders Ladies Hosts... 




LADIES NIGHT OUT 

Calling all Ladies from DFW Car CLubs.. 

Leave the men and children at home..








Let's show them how it's done ...

More info coming soon



(DRAMA FREE)


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 09:44 AM~7418060
> *Attention Fellas ....
> 
> Please let your ladies know
> Dallas Lowriders Ladies Hosts...
> LADIES NIGHT OUT
> 
> Calling all Ladies from DFW Car CLubs..
> 
> Leave the men and children at home..
> Let's show them how it's done ...
> 
> More info coming soon
> (DRAMA FREE)
> *



Look's like Mike need to put the leader of the night crew in check.....

get in the kitchen gurl.... cook us some food ! :angry:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Mar 6 2007, 07:29 AM~7417980
> *Don't forget we have a meeting this Thursday at 8:30pm.
> 
> Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
> 2443 Walnut Hill Lane
> Dallas, Texas 75229
> Ph: 972-243-1111
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 07:49 AM~7418090
> *Look's like Mike need to put the leader of the night crew in check.....
> 
> get in the kitchen gurl.... cook us some food ! :angry:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 07:52 AM~7418109
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hhahahahah LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 07:49 AM~7418090
> *Look's like Mike need to put the leader of the night crew in check.....
> 
> get in the kitchen gurl.... cook us some food ! :angry:
> *


Hey, I'm not like YOUR CHICK I DO WHAT I WANT......I DON"T live with my DAD !! :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 07:49 AM~7418090
> *Look's like Mike need to put the leader of the night crew in check.....
> 
> get in the kitchen gurl.... cook us some food ! :angry:
> *


Becareful of what you say they make take your ride from you and put you on punishment.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 07:54 AM~7418120
> *Hey, I'm not like YOUR CHICK I DO WHAT I WANT......I DON"T live with my DAD !! :biggrin:
> *



papi no me peges papi. i didnt even do nothing. 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 07:56 AM~7418123
> *Becareful of what you say they make take your ride from you and put you on punishment.
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 07:54 AM~7418120
> *Hey, I'm not like YOUR CHICK I DO WHAT I WANT......I DON"T live with my DAD !! :biggrin:
> *



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 07:56 AM~7418123
> *Becareful of what you say they make take your ride from you and put you on punishment.
> *





oooooh dont let her punk u like that ese. say something :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 09:54 AM~7418120
> *Hey, I'm not like YOUR CHICK I DO WHAT I WANT......I DON"T live with my DAD !! :biggrin:
> *



Daddy need to put his teenage daughter in check.......

No Dee M X gurl !

No 2000 uno !

No Mi Space !

No chat vroom !


* Get in the kitchen, and make us some Mole ! ! ! !*


----------



## Mr. A




----------



## VENOM65

DAMN SEXYTHREE LEFT THE TOPIC. HEY GIRLY U CANT B GETTING ON HERE IF U R GONNA BE SCARING PEOPLE AWAY. THAT AINT RIGHT. HE'S PROBABLY COOKING AND SHIT.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 09:01 AM~7418158
> *Daddy need to put his teenage daughter in check.......
> 
> No Dee M X gurl !
> 
> No 2000 uno  !
> 
> No Mi Space !
> 
> No chat vroom !
> 
> 
> Get in the kitchen, and make us some Mole ! ! ! !
> *



Ya se puso caliente la situacion !!! hno: 


But for real, some Mole con chocolate does sound good right about now !!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 09:56 AM~7418123
> *Becareful of what you say they make take your ride from you and put you on punishment.
> *



Punishment ? !

Gurl, Around here the woman wash the rides and we ride in them with the 
sancha!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

This is good....I need some popcorn too..


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 08:02 AM~7418167
> *DAMN SEXYTHREE LEFT THE TOPIC. HEY GIRLY U CANT B GETTING ON HERE IF U R GONNA BE SCARING PEOPLE AWAY. THAT AINT RIGHT. HE'S PROBABLY COOKING AND SHIT.
> *




NEBERMINE HIIIS BAC. I TE VA PUNKIAR :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:01 AM~7418158
> *Daddy need to put his teenage daughter in check.......
> 
> No Dee M X gurl !
> 
> No 2000 uno  !
> 
> No Mi Space !
> 
> No chat vroom !
> 
> 
> Get in the kitchen, and make us some Mole ! ! ! !
> *



So, have you told you GIRL she is on punshiment......


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 10:02 AM~7418167
> *DAMN SEXYTHREE LEFT THE TOPIC. HEY GIRLY U CANT B GETTING ON HERE IF U R GONNA BE SCARING PEOPLE AWAY. THAT AINT RIGHT. HE'S PROBABLY COOKING AND SHIT.
> *



:uh: I'm right here man.....

No, girly is scaring m away !


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:03 AM~7418174
> *Punishment ? !
> 
> Gurl, Around here the woman wash the rides and we ride in them with the
> sancha!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:0


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:03 AM~7418174
> *Punishment ? !
> 
> Gurl, Around here the woman wash the rides and we ride in them with the
> sancha!
> *


You say that now but can you tell that your girl's face.....I bet not because you get 
:twak: :twak:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:03 AM~7418174
> *Punishment ? !
> 
> Gurl, Around here the woman wash the rides and we ride in them with the
> sancha!
> *




HEY U BETTER NOT EDIT THIS LATER HOMIE. CUZ IF U DO U MAKE US ALL LOOK BAD.


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 09:05 AM~7418191
> *You say that now but can you tell that your girl's face.....I bet not because you get
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*IS THIS BIG ENOUGH FOR EVERYBODY ???*


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 10:03 AM~7418179
> *So, have you told you GIRL she is on punshiment......
> *



NO ! becues whan she on Punshment she wash's the homies rides too......

right now it's just mine ........ :biggrin: 


why dont I smell mole ? ? ? ? :dunno:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 08:05 AM~7418191
> *You say that now but can you tell that your girl's face.....I bet not because you get
> :twak:  :twak:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 10:05 AM~7418194
> *HEY U BETTER NOT EDIT THIS LATER HOMIE. CUZ IF U DO U MAKE US ALL LOOK BAD.
> *



I'm fighting for man's right's here

can, I get a man law put down ! ! ! ! !


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:06 AM~7418201
> *NO ! becues whan she on Punshment she wash's the homies rides too......
> 
> right now it's just mine ........  :biggrin:
> why dont I smell mole ? ? ? ?  :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 08:05 AM~7418194
> *HEY U BETTER NOT EDIT THIS LATER HOMIE. CUZ IF U DO U MAKE US ALL LOOK BAD.
> *


You know he is since he can not even come out the ULA Meetings...They have his ASS on LOCK DOWN


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 08:07 AM~7418207
> *You know he is since he  can not even come out the ULA Meetings...They have his ASS on LOCK DOWN
> *



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 10:05 AM~7418191
> *You say that now but can you tell that your girl's face.....I bet not because you get
> :twak:  :twak:
> *



I wipe the cat, The cat dont wipe me ! ! ! !!


Me -----> :twak: <---- CAT


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Damn that Mole is really smelling good.......Hasta con arroz !!! *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

LOCKDOWN. is that true Tech?


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:07 AM~7418205
> *I'm fighting for man's right's here
> 
> can,  I get a man law put down  ! ! ! ! !
> *



ALL WIVES MUST COOK MOLE FOR THE HOMIE,WASH THEIR CARS, STAY OFF LAYITLOW, ASK NO QUESTIONS WHEN THE SANCHA IS RIDING WITH US AND MILK THE COW IF U HAVE ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Girly Lowrider = 1 point

Techniques = 1 point


COME ON BREAK THE DAMN TIE !!!!


----------



## Mr. A

OCHIT!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 6 2007, 08:09 AM~7418222
> *LOCKDOWN. is that true  Tech?
> *


yep cause he won't say it while she's around..He'll be like 
hno: hno: can't talk she's here with me.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 09:10 AM~7418225
> *ALL WIVES MUST COOK MOLE FOR THE HOMIE,WASH THEIR CARS, STAY OFF LAYITLOW, ASK NO QUESTIONS WHEN THE SANCHA IS RIDING WITH US AND MILK THE COW IF U HAVE ONE.  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah I read that in section 69 paragraph 1.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 10:07 AM~7418207
> *You know he is since he  can not even come out the ULA Meetings...They have his ASS on LOCK DOWN
> *




I dont go to the ULA meeting that much becues it's hard out there for a pimp...

It's not eazy puting all these chicks in check !



But, I see you allways there with Mike ! 
My homie knows how to keeps his lady in check


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 10:07 AM~7418207
> *You know he is since he  can not even come out the ULA Meetings...They have his ASS on LOCK DOWN
> *




I dont go to the ULA meeting that much becues it's hard out there for a pimp...

It's not eazy puting all these chicks in check !



But, I see you allways there with Mike ! 
My homie knows how to keeps his lady in check


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 6 2007, 08:11 AM~7418233
> *OCHIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

Sal, that may be they way you work, but not for me......NO SANCHA will be in the ride, if there is he may not have the RIDE in one piece and she may not survive.....


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 08:11 AM~7418234
> *yep cause he won't say it while she's around..He'll be like
> hno:  hno: can't talk she's here with me.
> *


Girly lowrider 2 points

Tech 1 point


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 09:12 AM~7418238
> *I dont go to the ULA meeting that much becues it's hard out there for a pimp...
> 
> It's not eazy puting all these chicks in check !
> 
> 
> 
> But, I see you allways there with Mike !
> My homie knows how to keeps his lady in check
> *


TEch = 2

Girly = 1


The guys are winning !!!!!.... Vivan los hombres !!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 10:10 AM~7418225
> *ALL WIVES MUST COOK MOLE FOR THE HOMIE,WASH THEIR CARS, STAY OFF LAYITLOW, ASK NO QUESTIONS WHEN THE SANCHA IS RIDING WITH US AND MILK THE COW IF U HAVE ONE.  :biggrin:
> *




*MAN LAW !*


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:12 AM~7418238
> *I dont go to the ULA meeting that much becues it's hard out there for a pimp...
> 
> It's not eazy puting all these chicks in check !
> 
> 
> 
> But, I see you allways there with Mike !
> My homie knows how to keeps his lady in check
> *



LOL :0 :0


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:12 AM~7418240
> *I dont go to the ULA meeting that much becues it's hard out there for a pimp...
> 
> It's not eazy puting all these chicks in check !
> 
> 
> 
> But, I see you allways there with Mike !
> My homie knows how to keeps his lady in check
> *


It don't matter if Mike's there I get up and go around and say HI to everyone with or without him.......


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 10:11 AM~7418234
> *yep cause he won't say it while she's around..He'll be like
> hno:  hno: can't talk she's here with me.
> *



whan you ever see my chick at a ULA meeting ????

Never ! ! ! becues she knows her role !


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

This is serious>...


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 08:14 AM~7418250
> *It don't matter if Mike's there I get up and go around and say HI to everyone with or without him.......
> *


 

:0 :0


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:12 AM~7418238
> *I dont go to the ULA meeting that much becues it's hard out there for a pimp...
> 
> It's not eazy puting all these chicks in check !
> 
> 
> 
> But, I see you allways there with Mike !
> My homie knows how to keeps his lady in check
> *



What ever you don't go cause yuor girl is like Johnny's if I don't you are not going cause I SAID NO..that's what your girl tells you


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 09:12 AM~7418241
> *WHAT UP HOMIE.
> *


CHILLIN. ........WAITING FOR THE E-PUTASOS. :biggrin: .........WHEN YALL GOING TO SONIC AGAIN??


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 6 2007, 10:13 AM~7418243
> *Girly lowrider  2 points
> 
> Tech 1 point
> *



Ortiz is in the gurls side ? ? ? ? ? ?

what up homie ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

* This just in, The Man Law commitee gives props to TECH for staning his ground !!!!!  *


----------



## geovela86

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:14 AM~7418254
> *whan you ever see my chick at a ULA meeting ????
> 
> Never ! ! !  becues she knows her role !
> *



Let me talk to you chick and I'll get her out of that shit.......


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:14 AM~7418254
> *whan you ever see my chick at a ULA meeting ????
> 
> Never ! ! !  becues she knows her role !
> *




ROLL ME SOME TORTILLAS GO DAMMIT. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Tech = 3

Girly = 3


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 10:15 AM~7418258
> *:0  :0
> *



look's Like I have to talk to Mike .......... :angry: 


he's leting the gurls get wild.........


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 08:16 AM~7418270
> *ROLL ME SOME TORTILLAS GO DAMMIT.  :biggrin:
> *



I don't think so....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 09:16 AM~7418269
> *Let me talk to you chick and I'll get her out of that shit.......
> *


Ey no tag teaming, this aint wrestling.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 6 2007, 08:15 AM~7418264
> *CHILLIN. ........WAITING FOR THE E-PUTASOS.  :biggrin:  .........WHEN YALL GOING TO SONIC AGAIN??
> *


ITS SUPPOSED TO RAIN THIS SATURDAY. SO MAYBE NEXT SATURDAY. IF IT DONT RAIN WE'LL BE THERE THOUGH.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 10:16 AM~7418269
> *Let me talk to you chick and I'll get her out of that shit.......
> *



:nono: cant have anymore chicks runnng wild here


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:17 AM~7418273
> *look's Like I have to talk to Mike .......... :angry:
> he's leting the gurls get wild.........
> *


Don't care do want his number to call him now and tell, becuase I'll give it to you...It doesn't faze me for shit.


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 09:18 AM~7418278
> *ITS SUPPOSED TO RAIN THIS SATURDAY. SO MAYBE NEXT SATURDAY. IF IT DONT RAIN WE'LL BE THERE THOUGH.
> *


I PASSED BY THERE FRIDAY NIGHT. .....LOOKS PRETTY BIG. ........ALOT OF PARKING.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Hey whats the score?


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:18 AM~7418282
> *:nono:  cant have anymore chicks runnng wild here
> *


Oh well deal with it........Plus it's Mike's fault since he is the one that got me into the Lowrider Scene.....


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 08:19 AM~7418284
> *Don't care do want his number to call him now and tell, becuase I'll give it to you...It doesn't faze me for shit.
> *




ITS GETTING HOT IN HERE. PORFAVOR CAM DOWN EBRY JUAN :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 10:19 AM~7418284
> *Don't care do want his number to call him now and tell, becuase I'll give it to you...It doesn't faze me for shit.
> *



Woman speaking there mind !

Talkign back to there man !

What has this world come too ? ! ? ! ? !  




Look's like I'm going to have to put in some over time !


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 09:19 AM~7418284
> *Don't care do want his number to call him now and tell, becuase I'll give it to you...It doesn't faze me for shit.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:21 AM~7418299
> *Woman speaking there mind !
> 
> Talkign back to there man !
> 
> What has this world come too ? ! ? ! ? !
> Look's like I'm going to have to put in some over time !
> *


What's wrong can't handle it.... :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 10:20 AM~7418292
> *Oh well deal with it........Plus it's Mike's fault since he is the one that got me into the Lowrider Scene.....
> *



WHAT ! ! ! 

Wife's into Lowrideing ? ! ? !

All Man, There a lot of homies not doing there part !


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 6 2007, 08:19 AM~7418288
> *I PASSED BY THERE FRIDAY NIGHT. .....LOOKS PRETTY BIG. ........ALOT OF PARKING.
> *



YEA ITS PRETTY BIG AND THE COPS DONT MESS WITH U OR NOTHING.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I got something for yall in a minute !!!! :roflmao: 

By the way the score is....

Tech= 5

Girly = 6 :angry:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

hahhaa got damm...


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:22 AM~7418312
> *WHAT ! ! !
> 
> Wife's into Lowrideing ? ! ? !
> 
> All Man, There a lot of homies not doing there part !
> *



That's how is SUPPOSE to be.....


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 10:22 AM~7418311
> *What's wrong can't handle it.... :0
> *




I can handle it ...........

I just cant handle back talking woman, that dont cook no 
Got Damm Mole ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

So, what do you needthe number to call him and SNITCH me out, but you know what I really don't care call and be a SNITCH


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 10:23 AM~7418322
> *That's how is SUPPOSE to be.....
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 08:25 AM~7418329
> *So, what do you needthe number to call him and SNITCH me out, but you know what I really don't care call and be a SNITCH
> *




YOU KNOW I MY CLUB SNITCHES GET DUMPED IN DITCHES.


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:24 AM~7418327
> *I can handle it ...........
> 
> I just cant handle back talking woman, that dont cook no
> Got Damm Mole  ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


Why not since you are the one that started all this......

Oh, believe me I do cook.....I don't need anyone to tell me what I need to do..Like I said before I don't live with my DAD


----------



## VENOM65

WHAT I THE SCORE PEOPLE. CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE TLL ME THE SCORE.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 10:25 AM~7418329
> *So, what do you needthe number to call him and SNITCH me out, but you know what I really don't care call and be a SNITCH
> *



By saying I wopuld be snitching, you admit that you are out of line ! ! !

I wont snitch... I'm no rata


But, I will give him the latest MAN LAW info...........


----------



## LaidbackLuis

TECH = 8

Girl = 6


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Oh snap SNITCH...wow.....!!!!!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

David bring your wife around and I'll have a talk with her.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

TECH = 8

GIRLY = 7.5


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2007, 08:26 AM~7418337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THE SHOW WHERE EVERYONE GETS TO EAT MOLE AND TORTILLAS AT THE END OF THE SHOW.


----------



## Mr. A




----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 10:28 AM~7418355
> *David bring your wife around and I'll have a talk with her.
> *



cant have her picking up bad behavior


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

*



Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE@Mar 6 2007, 08:27 AM~7418347
By saying I wopuld be snitching, 
I wont snitch...  I'm no rata
But, I will give him the latest MAN LAW info...........

Click to expand...

*
No, I'm not out of line I just speak what's on my MIND.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 09:29 AM~7418362
> *THE SHOW WHERE EVERYONE GETS TO EAT MOLE AND TORTILLAS AT THE END OF THE SHOW.
> *


*THATS MY KIND OF SHOW !!!!*


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 08:28 AM~7418355
> *David bring your wife around and I'll have a talk with her.
> *





OH SHIT SHE CALLED U OUT OF YOUR SCREEN NAME NOW THAT AINT RIGHT AT ALL. SOMEONE IS GETTING


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:30 AM~7418370
> *cant have her picking up bad behavior
> *


It will be GOOD for her, that's okay since she'll be at the Picnic I'll talk to her there.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 10:29 AM~7418362
> *THE SHOW WHERE EVERYONE GETS TO EAT MOLE AND TORTILLAS AT THE END OF THE SHOW.
> *



Thank's to * ME  * !


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2007, 08:30 AM~7418375
> *THATS MY KIND OF SHOW !!!!
> *




TECH SAID THAT GIRLY WAS GONNA MAKE IT FOR US.


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2007, 09:26 AM~7418337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 08:31 AM~7418377
> *OH SHIT SHE CALLED U OUT OF YOUR SCREEN NAME NOW THAT AINT RIGHT AT ALL. SOMEONE IS GETTING
> *


He is, since he said he can't handle it


----------



## BackBump61

como trabajan


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 10:31 AM~7418377
> *OH SHIT SHE CALLED U OUT OF YOUR SCREEN NAME NOW THAT AINT RIGHT AT ALL. SOMEONE IS GETTING
> *



mabe I should Shut the fuck up........

you know what they say about a woman's scoren

*
Mabe !*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 09:31 AM~7418377
> *OH SHIT SHE CALLED U OUT OF YOUR SCREEN NAME NOW THAT AINT RIGHT AT ALL. SOMEONE IS GETTING
> *


Isnt that a major Man Law violation ? Its like calling a Doctor by his first name only... :0 


Therefore the score goes up in TECH's favor.


TECH= 15

Girly = 8


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:32 AM~7418385
> *Thank's to   ME   !
> *



So, does your girl know she needs to make MOLE for evryone since you volunteered her.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Mar 6 2007, 10:33 AM~7418395
> *como trabajan
> *



:biggrin: I'm fighting for man rights here homie.......


----------



## VENOM65

WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THE WOMEN THAT JUST SAT THERE AND DIDNT SAY NOTHING AND MADE DINNER WHEN U WANTED IT. IRONED UR CLOTHES CLEANED THE HOUSE TOOK CARE OF THE KIDS AND ALL THAT SHIT......................


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2007, 08:33 AM~7418401
> *Isnt that a major Man Law violation ? Its like calling a Doctor by his first name only... :0
> Therefore the score goes up in TECH's favor.
> TECH= 15
> 
> Girly = 8
> *



These are just numbers let see how it is up front with the GIRL around


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 09:34 AM~7418409
> *WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THE WOMEN THAT JUST SAT THERE AND DIDNT SAY NOTHING AND MADE DINNER WHEN U WANTED IT. IRONED UR CLOTHES CLEANED THE HOUSE TOOK CARE OF THE KIDS AND ALL THAT SHIT......................
> *


I married her. Minus the kids. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

damm tech is winning.........


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2007, 08:33 AM~7418401
> *Isnt that a major Man Law violation ? Its like calling a Doctor by his first name only... :0
> Therefore the score goes up in TECH's favor.
> TECH= 15
> 
> Girly = 8
> *



These are just numbers let see how it is up front with the GIRL around


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 10:34 AM~7418409
> *WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THE WOMEN THAT JUST SAT THERE AND DIDNT SAY NOTHING AND MADE DINNER WHEN U WANTED IT. IRONED UR CLOTHES CLEANED THE HOUSE TOOK CARE OF THE KIDS AND ALL THAT SHIT......................
> *



Gurly talked to them


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 08:34 AM~7418409
> *WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THE WOMEN THAT JUST SAT THERE AND DIDNT SAY NOTHING AND MADE DINNER WHEN U WANTED IT. IRONED UR CLOTHES CLEANED THE HOUSE TOOK CARE OF THE KIDS AND ALL THAT SHIT......................
> *


ain't much of them around no more


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 10:35 AM~7418413
> *These are just numbers let see how it is up front with the GIRL around
> *



If my wife is around you can bet, there mole ! ! !!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:35 AM~7418418
> *Gurly talked to them
> *


YEP sure did do you gotta a PROBLEM with it let me know so, I can get JACOB to beat you DOWN..... :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2007, 08:33 AM~7418401
> *Isnt that a major Man Law violation ? Its like calling a Doctor by his first name only... :0
> Therefore the score goes up in TECH's favor.
> TECH= 15
> 
> Girly = 8
> *





THAT WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. U GOTTA FIGHT FOR YOUR RIGHT TO ROLL WITH THE SANCHA IN UR LOW LOW WITH NO DISTRACTIONS FROM ANYONE INCLUDING THE WYFA.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Mar 6 2007, 09:36 AM~7418422
> *ain't much of them around no more
> *



I got one. Prefer local pick up unless you pay for shipping. :roflmao:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:36 AM~7418424
> *If my wife is around you can bet, there mole ! ! !!
> *


Can't have that we'll see....How long it will last for...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

TECH = 15

Girly = 11


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2007, 08:37 AM~7418428
> *I got one. Prefer local pick up unless you pay for shipping.  :roflmao:
> *


any warrenty


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Mar 6 2007, 08:36 AM~7418422
> *ain't much of them around no more
> *




I KNOW WHERE TO GET SOME. BUT WE CANT LET THEM HANG AROUND GIRLY CUZ THEN THEY WILL GO CRAZY, AND START DEMANDING SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 10:37 AM~7418426
> *YEP sure did do you gotta a PROBLEM with it let me know so, I can get JACOB to beat you DOWN..... :biggrin:
> *



Jacob your son or Jacob my son ?


Damm she is pulling out all the big gun's


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 08:38 AM~7418438
> *I KNOW WHERE TO GET SOME. BUT WE CANT LET THEM HANG AROUND GIRLY CUZ THEN THEY WILL GO CRAZY, AND START DEMANDING SHIT.  :biggrin:
> *



I'll break out of their shell.......


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Mar 6 2007, 08:38 AM~7418437
> *any warrenty
> *




ONLY ONE WARRANTY KEEP HER AWAY FROM THE INS.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:39 AM~7418441
> *Jacob your son or Jacob my son ?
> Damm she is pulling out all the big gun's
> *



MY JACOB...He will put you in your place


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 10:38 AM~7418432
> *Can't have that we'll see....How long it will last for...
> *



4 - Life ! ! ! ! !

I keep my pimp hand strong


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Mar 6 2007, 09:38 AM~7418437
> *any warrenty
> *



30 day money back guarantee good enough ?


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 08:38 AM~7418438
> *I KNOW WHERE TO GET SOME. BUT WE CANT LET THEM HANG AROUND GIRLY CUZ THEN THEY WILL GO CRAZY, AND START DEMANDING SHIT.  :biggrin:
> *


I guess that's why I've had mine for 12 years allready


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:40 AM~7418452
> *4 - Life ! ! ! ! !
> 
> I keep my pimp hand strong
> *


And she keeps the KNEE going up :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 08:39 AM~7418446
> *I'll break out of their shell.......
> *




HEY U BETTER STAY AWAY FROM OUR PERFECT WOMEN.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 10:40 AM~7418450
> *ONLY ONE WARRANTY KEEP HER AWAY FROM THE INS.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2007, 08:40 AM~7418453
> *30 day money back guarantee good enough ?
> *


comes with papers :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

TECH = 16

Girly = 14


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 08:41 AM~7418461
> *HEY U BETTER STAY AWAY FROM OUR PERFECT WOMEN.
> *



There is no such thing as a PERFECT WOMEN


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2007, 08:40 AM~7418453
> *30 day money back guarantee good enough ?
> *



HOW MUCH AND CAN SHE MAKE MOLE. CAN I BRING HER BACK AFTER HE 29TH DAY IF I DONT LIKE HER NO MORE. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Mar 6 2007, 09:41 AM~7418465
> *comes with papers :biggrin:
> *



One of them does and the other I just fixxed her up at Elrods Cost PLus. I got her a 10 yr visa.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 10:41 AM~7418459
> *And she keeps the KNEE going up  :biggrin:
> *


sure does, but becues I put the bang in that


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 10:42 AM~7418469
> *There is no such thing as a PERFECT WOMEN
> *



not with you around


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2007, 08:42 AM~7418473
> *One of them does and the other I just fixxed her up at Elrods Cost PLus. I got her a 10 yr visa.
> *


sold!!!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2007, 08:42 AM~7418473
> *One of them does and the other I just fixxed her up at Elrods Cost PLus. I got her a 10 yr visa.
> *



THE ONLY PAPER UR GETTING IS A ROLLING PAPER AND RECIEPT.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:43 AM~7418474
> *sure does,  but becues I put the bang in that
> *



What ever

Guys, this is FUN, but I have to go spend all of yous money and buy supplies for work


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 09:42 AM~7418469
> *There is no such thing as a PERFECT WOMEN
> *


OOOOO

Taling down about your own species :0 


We'll have to penalize you with 3 points and give them to TECH.


TECH = 19

GIRLY = 11


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2007, 08:44 AM~7418486
> *OOOOO
> 
> Taling down about your own species  :0
> We'll have to penalize you with 3 points and give them to TECH.
> TECH = 19
> 
> GIRLY = 11
> *


Oh well..........just like there is no PERFECT MAN in this world.........


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 10:44 AM~7418485
> *What ever
> 
> Guys, this is FUN, but I have to go spend all of yous money and buy supplies for work
> *



Later ! :biggrin: dont spend all of it now....


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 08:44 AM~7418485
> *What ever
> 
> Guys, this is FUN, but I have to go spend all of yous money and buy supplies for work
> *



WHATEVER U PROBABLY BROKE THE BROOM CUZ U WERE ALL PISSED. NOW U HAVE TO BUY A NEW ONE.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Okay Tech is the winner...


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:45 AM~7418492
> *Later !  :biggrin:  dont spend all of it now....
> *


You have to remember I work for DISD and we usually spend more that we have.... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 09:45 AM~7418496
> *WHATEVER U PROBABLY BROKE THE BROOM CUZ U WERE ALL PISSED. NOW U HAVE TO BUY A NEW ONE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65

SO DID THE GUYS WIN OR WHAT. WHAT WAS THE ENDING SCORE.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2007, 10:44 AM~7418486
> *OOOOO
> 
> Taling down about your own species  :0
> We'll have to penalize you with 3 points and give them to TECH.
> TECH = 19
> 
> GIRLY = 11
> *



 

Puting it down for man everywhere !


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 08:45 AM~7418496
> *WHATEVER U PROBABLY BROKE THE BROOM CUZ U WERE ALL PISSED. NOW U HAVE TO BUY A NEW ONE.
> *



Whatever........


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Where's the damn MOLE though !!!????......


TENEMOS HAMBRE !!!!!!!*


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:47 AM~7418507
> *
> 
> Puting it down for man everywhere !
> *



We will have a PART 2, but in PERSON :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

BUY SOME NEW PANS TO MAKE THE MOLE WHILE UR OUT THERE.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 09:46 AM~7418506
> *SO DID THE GUYS WIN OR WHAT. WHAT WAS THE ENDING SCORE.
> *



MEN = 20

GIRLY = 11


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 08:48 AM~7418515
> *BUY SOME NEW PANS TO MAKE THE MOLE WHILE UR OUT THERE.
> *



Don't need to I have plenty


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 08:48 AM~7418514
> *We will have a PART 2, but in PERSON :biggrin:
> *



OLY SHIT THIS IS FOREAL ESE.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 09:48 AM~7418520
> *Don't need to I have plenty
> *



pues andele a cocinar.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 10:48 AM~7418514
> *We will have a PART 2, but in PERSON :biggrin:
> *



hno:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

Just an FYI if any of you have kids that are 4 or will be 4 by or on Sept 1...the school I work at is having a PK Round Meeting if you are interested


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 09:50 AM~7418540
> *Just an FYI if any of you have kids that are 4 or will be 4 by or on Sept 1...the school I work at is having a PK Round Meeting if you are interested
> *


Will they be serving Mole ?


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:50 AM~7418535
> *hno:
> *


No it goes like this....... :buttkick: :buttkick: hno: hno:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2007, 08:51 AM~7418548
> *Will they be serving Mole ?
> *



No


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 09:52 AM~7418557
> *No
> *


Menudo ?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 10:51 AM~7418549
> *No it goes like this....... :buttkick:  :buttkick:  hno:  hno:
> *



:uh: REMATCH ?


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2007, 08:51 AM~7418548
> *Will they be serving Mole ?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:53 AM~7418566
> *:uh:  REMATCH ?
> *



Later not right now have to go spend some money before I lose it all back to the GOVERNMENT....Since it's Federal and Governement $$$$$ Not mine


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 09:53 AM~7418566
> *:uh:  REMATCH ?
> *


I say we do a rematch at 2:00 today.

You in TECH ?

Girly ?


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2007, 08:55 AM~7418580
> *I say we do a rematch at 2:00 today.
> 
> You in TECH ?
> 
> Girly ?
> *


Sorry, got a BUDGET Meeting at 1:30 maybe later on tonight.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2007, 10:55 AM~7418580
> *I say we do a rematch at 2:00 today.
> 
> You in TECH ?
> 
> Girly ?
> *




I GOT SOME MOLE TO EAT AT 2:00


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 10:56 AM~7418589
> *Sorry, got a BUDGET Meeting at 1:30 maybe later on tonight.
> *



BUDGET meeting about you spending all ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2007, 08:58 AM~7418598
> *BUDGET meeting about you spending all ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


Gotta have all the money spent by April

BYE GUYS see some of you at the meeting Thursday....Tech take you wife so I can meet her


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 6 2007, 08:55 AM~7418576
> *Later not right now have to go spend some money before I lose it all back to the GOVERNMENT....Since it's  Federal and Governement $$$$$ Not mine
> *



ALL SHIT SHES TALKING THE FEDS I'M OUTTA HERE GUYS. PEACE OUT


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Just saw this in todays comic section. What are the odds huh? .......* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2007, 09:09 AM~7418654
> *Just saw this in todays comic section. What are the odds huh? .......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## nessa5209

:roflmao:


----------



## nessa5209

mole is nasty anyways! :barf:


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

:wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Mar 6 2007, 06:13 PM~7421661
> *:wave:
> *


What's up homie?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2007, 08:34 AM~7418409
> *WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THE WOMEN THAT JUST SAT THERE AND DIDNT SAY NOTHING AND MADE DINNER WHEN U WANTED IT. IRONED UR CLOTHES CLEANED THE HOUSE TOOK CARE OF THE KIDS AND ALL THAT SHIT......................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2007, 10:09 AM~7418654
> *Just saw this in todays comic section. What are the odds huh? .......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: I think someone's about to get hit with a spatula...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Mar 6 2007, 09:53 PM~7423876
> *:roflmao: I think someone's about to get hit with a spatula...
> *



:0


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2007, 09:09 AM~7418654
> *Just saw this in todays comic section. What are the odds huh? .......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

:biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

ATTN ALL ULA FELLAS WE WILL BE GOING TO BUFFALO WILD WINGS ON MARCH 11TH TO WATCH THE MAVERICKS GAME. I WILL POST WHICH ONE WE WILL BE GOING TO LATER TODAY. 

SO WHATS UP YALL DOWN OR WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*I'M IN !!!!... 

Keep us posted.*


----------



## Emperor Goofy




----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 7 2007, 09:16 AM~7427005
> *I'M IN !!!!...
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

VENOM - When you gonna know what Buffalo Wings we gonna do this at ?


----------



## People's Choice

COULDN'T INVITE THE BLACK MAN LAST NIGHT, BUT THAT'S COOL, THAT'S A-OK.


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by nessa5209_@Mar 6 2007, 03:40 PM~7421380
> *mole is nasty anyways! :barf:
> *


what' are you talking about girl...mole be going hard with some rice :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 7 2007, 05:44 PM~7430634
> *what' are you talking about girl...mole be going hard with some rice :biggrin:
> *


Damn right it does !!


----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 6 2007, 08:45 PM~7422702
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*I have 1 like that she tryed telling me she wore the pants in the relationship i told her ok but im the belt that keeps the pants up* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

:uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 7 2007, 11:09 AM~7426948
> *ATTN ALL ULA FELLAS WE WILL BE GOING TO BUFFALO WILD WINGS ON MARCH 11TH TO WATCH THE MAVERICKS GAME. I WILL POST WHICH ONE WE WILL BE GOING TO LATER TODAY.
> 
> SO WHATS UP YALL DOWN OR WHAT  :biggrin:
> *


I'm down homie!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 7 2007, 02:37 PM~7428567
> *COULDN'T INVITE THE BLACK MAN LAST NIGHT, BUT THAT'S COOL, THAT'S A-OK.
> *


x2


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 7 2007, 07:26 PM~7431947
> *I have 1 like that she tryed telling me she wore the pants in the relationship i told her ok but im the belt that keeps the pants up :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 7 2007, 10:24 PM~7433541
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

Ok some of you have already hit me back with those two way numbers for nextel...where's everybody else??? Gotta stay connected with the ULA. Homies For Life. See yall at the show


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Mar 7 2007, 11:59 PM~7434169
> *:wave:
> *


WUZZ UP QUBE ,I GOT YOUR MESAGE HOMIE, I DON'T HAVE NEXTEL THOUGH .


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 8 2007, 01:58 AM~7434349
> *WUZZ UP QUBE ,I GOT YOUR MESAGE HOMIE, I DON'T HAVE NEXTEL THOUGH .
> *


x2


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Mar 8 2007, 12:20 AM~7434244
> *Ok some of you have already hit me back with those two way numbers for nextel...where's everybody else???  Gotta stay connected with the ULA. Homies For Life. See yall at the show
> *



why not go to the ula meeting tonite and get them in person.


----------



## VENOM65

hey tiny you going to bufallo wild wings with us on sunday.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 8 2007, 08:19 AM~7435484
> *hey tiny you going to bufallo wild wings with us on sunday.
> *


I DON'T YET BRO I CAN'T JUST RUN OUT THERE WITHOUT NO PERMISSION, GOT TO CHECK IN WITH THE P.O. ! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

HEY GUYS WE WILL BE GOING TO THE WILD WINGS ON 20 AND GREAT SOUTHWEST IN GRAND PRAIRIE. ITS RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE SAMS CLUB AND WAL MART.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 8 2007, 08:21 AM~7435497
> *I DON'T YET BRO I CAN'T JUST RUN OUT THERE WITHOUT NO PERMISSION, GOT TO CHECK IN WITH THE P.O. !  :biggrin:
> *



THATS COOL HOMIE, START ASKING NOW THAT WAY WE CAN GO DRINK IT UP. AND WATCH THE MAVS WIP UP ON THE LAKERS.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

What time you guys rolling up there Venom ?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 8 2007, 08:23 AM~7435517
> *THATS COOL HOMIE, START ASKING NOW THAT WAY WE CAN GO DRINK IT UP. AND WATCH THE MAVS WIP UP ON THE LAKERS.
> *


 :roflmao: NAW BRO IM JUST PLAYING,HELL YEAH IM SURE I CAN ROLL OUT THERE AND WATCH THEM MAVS PUT A BEAT DOWN ON THEM LAKERS , WHAT TIME IS EVERYBODY ROLLING, SHIT IM READY TO GET MY DRINK ON STARTED TODAY AT THE U.L.A. MEETING ,WUZ UP ORTIZ U READY ? :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 8 2007, 08:28 AM~7435553
> *:roflmao: NAW BRO IM JUST PLAYING,HELL YEAH IM SURE I CAN ROLL OUT THERE AND WATCH THEM MAVS PUT A BEAT DOWN ON THEM LAKERS , WHAT TIME IS EVERYBODY ROLLING, SHIT IM READY TO GET MY DRINK ON STARTED TODAY AT THE U.L.A. MEETING ,WUZ UP ORTIZ U READY ? :dunno:
> *



T Im always ready to drink buddy....HONK! HONK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 8 2007, 08:28 AM~7435553
> *:roflmao: NAW BRO IM JUST PLAYING,HELL YEAH IM SURE I CAN ROLL OUT THERE AND WATCH THEM MAVS PUT A BEAT DOWN ON THEM LAKERS , WHAT TIME IS EVERYBODY ROLLING, SHIT IM READY TO GET MY DRINK ON STARTED TODAY AT THE U.L.A. MEETING ,WUZ UP ORTIZ U READY ? :dunno:
> *




i'm gonna get there at 7 to get a table cuz the game starts at 8.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 8 2007, 08:25 AM~7435531
> *What time you guys rolling up there Venom ?
> *




I'LL BE THERE AT 7 TO GET A TABLE.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 8 2007, 09:34 AM~7435610
> *I'LL BE THERE AT 7 TO GET A TABLE.
> *



Cool !


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 8 2007, 08:17 AM~7435466
> *why not go to the ula meeting tonite and get them in person.
> *


 :biggrin: Good idea


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 7 2007, 10:09 AM~7426948
> *ATTN ALL ULA FELLAS WE WILL BE GOING TO BUFFALO WILD WINGS ON MARCH 11TH TO WATCH THE MAVERICKS GAME. I WILL POST WHICH ONE WE WILL BE GOING TO LATER TODAY.
> 
> SO WHATS UP YALL DOWN OR WHAT  :biggrin:
> *


IM DOWN.


----------



## People's Choice

YA'LL DON'T KNOW A DAMN THING ABOUT BASKETBALL!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 8 2007, 10:34 AM~7435610
> *I'LL BE THERE AT 7 TO GET A TABLE.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 8 2007, 10:03 AM~7436167
> *YA'LL DON'T KNOW A DAMN THING ABOUT BASKETBALL!!!!!!
> *



Ha ha yea what do you know?


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 8 2007, 12:03 PM~7436167
> *YA'LL DON'T KNOW A DAMN THING ABOUT BASKETBALL!!!!!!
> *


Sure don't homie but going to kick it.............


----------



## People's Choice

I'M THE GREATEST ULA ATHLETE OF ALL TIMES!!!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 8 2007, 11:07 AM~7436187
> *Sure don't homie but going to kick it.............
> *


and scream , " Goooooooooolaso"!!!! everytime we score a point.


----------



## People's Choice

Yea, that's about it right there...........goal!


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 8 2007, 11:19 AM~7436249
> *Yea, that's about it right there...........goal!
> *


PEOPLE'S CHOICE...SHIT NOT MY CHOICE :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice

SAY MAN, I'M EVERYBODY CHOICE, SO RECOGNIZE BROTHA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 8 2007, 11:39 AM~7436344
> *SAY MAN, I'M EVERYBODY CHOICE, SO RECOGNIZE BROTHA!!!!!!!!!!
> *


why would that be :uh:


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 8 2007, 11:39 AM~7436344
> *SAY MAN, I'M EVERYBODY CHOICE, SO RECOGNIZE BROTHA!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SAY BRO CALL ME MOB


----------



## People's Choice

WORDS CAN'T EXPLAIN HOW GREAT I AM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 8 2007, 12:10 PM~7436201
> *I'M THE GREATEST ULA ATHLETE OF ALL TIMES!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## People's Choice

DON'T HATE!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 8 2007, 01:53 PM~7436657
> *DON'T HATE!!!!!!!
> *


I wanted hate on a homie. That's bad for the la raza.................. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 8 2007, 01:53 PM~7436657
> *DON'T HATE!!!!!!!
> *


I wanted hate on a homie. That's bad for the la raza.................. :biggrin:


----------



## nessa5209

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 8 2007, 12:53 PM~7436657
> *DON'T HATE!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 8 2007, 12:53 PM~7436657
> *DON'T HATE!!!!!!!
> *


participate ? :dunno:


----------



## nessa5209

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 8 2007, 01:11 PM~7436748
> *participate ? :dunno:
> *


 :around:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 8 2007, 02:11 PM~7436748
> *participate ? :dunno:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 8 2007, 10:03 AM~7436167
> *YA'LL DON'T KNOW A DAMN THING ABOUT BASKETBALL!!!!!!
> *


I DON'T KNOW 2 MUCH,BUT I DO KNOW THAT WE ARE *#1 IN THE NBA* ,THATS ALL I REALLY CARE ABOUT AS LONG AS THEM MAVS KEEP ON WINNING WE ARE STRAIGHT ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

any body notece that Girly_Lowrider has not posted seen's......
the mole war  

I think she has been makeing Mole for tonites ULA meeting :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

THAT WOULD BE NICE , SOME MOLE WITH SOME COLD ASS BUDS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Hey Tech you going to the meeting tonight?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 8 2007, 04:18 PM~7437522
> *Hey Tech you going to the meeting tonight?
> *



sure are !

But not the ULA meeting 

I was offered a seat at the Man's Man's Meeting ....










First Law to be pass nouthing but 13's and 14's on all
G-Body's , Impala's , and Glasshouses ! ! !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Some mole with a few cold ones sounds good !


----------



## Forgiven 63

any Law's Ya want Passed ?

I'm now the voice of lowriders at the Man's Law Table


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 8 2007, 02:21 PM~7437558
> *sure are !
> 
> But not the ULA meeting
> 
> I was offered a seat at the Man's Man's Meeting ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First  Law to be pass nouthing but 13's and 14's on all
> G-Body's , Impala's , and Glasshouses ! ! !
> *


haha yea okay.......


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 8 2007, 04:24 PM~7437589
> *haha yea okay.......
> *



Damm Ortiz The Gurls side Lost _ * "get over it "*_

J/P homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis

None come to mind. Except that I want some mole.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 8 2007, 02:26 PM~7437599
> *Damm Ortiz  The Gurls side Lost   "get over it "
> 
> J/P homie
> *


ha ha very funny buddy...but your more of girl then I am because your the one with no balls to tell your lady,Im going out....I told you to buy some when you go to the store....but instead you rather argue with someones else's wife...like a chick...... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 8 2007, 03:31 PM~7437629
> *ha ha very funny buddy...but your more of girl then I am because your the one with no balls to tell your lady,Im going out....I told you to buy some when you go to the store....but instead you rather argue with someones else's wife...like a chick...... :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 8 2007, 04:31 PM~7437629
> *ha ha very funny buddy...but your more of girl then I am because your the one with no balls to tell your lady,Im going out....I told you to buy some when you go to the store....but instead you rather argue with someones else's wife...like a chick...... :biggrin:
> *



:0 Damm *****, How long you been holding that one ?

Oh and you didnt see all that shit was jokeing around... who was arguing ? ?

Only one geting mad is YOU !


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 8 2007, 04:31 PM~7437629
> *ha ha very funny buddy...but your more of girl then I am because your the one with no balls to tell your lady,Im going out....I told you to buy some when you go to the store....but instead you rather argue with someones else's wife...like a chick...... :biggrin:
> *



You Got Beef or what ***** ?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

you crazy homie I dont get mad ...... :roflmao: Im playing around...


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 8 2007, 04:40 PM~7437678
> *you crazy homie I dont mad ...... :roflmao:  Im playing around...
> *



:uh: Dont look like it ..................


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

Damn I feel some tension :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*ya!!, kiss and make up. *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 8 2007, 02:40 PM~7437681
> *:uh:    Dont look like it ..................
> *



Im messing around dawg....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Mar 8 2007, 03:43 PM~7437695
> *Damn I feel some tension :0
> *


Ya think !? :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 8 2007, 04:43 PM~7437702
> *Im messing around dawg....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 8 2007, 02:44 PM~7437704
> *Ya think !? :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 8 2007, 02:44 PM~7437704
> *Ya think !? :0
> *


Im playing dawg...no tension..


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Mar 8 2007, 04:44 PM~7437704-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think !? :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-switched...up_@Mar 8 2007, 04:43 PM~7437695
> *Damn I feel some tension :0
> *



No tension here


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 8 2007, 02:46 PM~7437708
> *Im playing dawg...no tension..
> *


Mr.Ortiz alwayz startin shit...just jokin


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Damn the both of you !!!....Now I got some damn tension for thinking there was tension. Who else got tension damn it !!!??? :angry: :angry: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Everybody knows Im a happy guy!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 8 2007, 04:47 PM~7437715
> *Damn the both of you  !!!....Now I got some damn tension for thinking there was tension. Who else got tension damn it !!!??? :angry:  :angry:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *



dont do what your wife said you were doing at midnight,, 
to take the stress off.......

you nasty homie !


----------



## {belinda}

I just wanted to remind everyone about the meeting 2-nite.........



oh, by the way.....................




sounds like everyone here on needs a pair of these..........










to have one of these.........


----------



## geovela86

man from just reading this all of you all need anger management classes, they work. HELPED ME OUT :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 8 2007, 03:49 PM~7437732
> *Everybody knows Im a happy guy!
> *



Oh so YOU'RE HAPPY that I got tension ?!?!? Thats it !!!!! :twak: 






























....damn you and TECH had me glued to the screen. I thought E-Bullets were gonna fly ! :roflmao:


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 8 2007, 02:47 PM~7437715
> *Damn the both of you  !!!....Now I got some damn tension for thinking there was tension. Who else got tension damn it !!!??? :angry:  :angry:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


Me damn it :biggrin: just kiding homie, I'm fuckin mad cause I'm hungry and don't know what I want


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

haha LOL!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Mar 8 2007, 03:51 PM~7437740
> *Me damn it :biggrin: just kiding homie, I'm fuckin mad cause I'm hungry and don't know what I want
> *


 
*MOLE* .... I heard there will be a Mole buffet tonight ? Is this confirmed TECH ?


----------



## geovela86

HEY SIN7 DID U EVER GET THE 13'S U WERE LOOKING FOR


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Were playing people..Its like good tv...


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 8 2007, 02:52 PM~7437748
> *
> MOLE .... I heard there will be a Mole buffet tonight ? Is this confirmed TECH ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I heard bout that, is it green or black...LOL


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Mar 8 2007, 04:54 PM~7437758
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I heard bout that, is it green or black...LOL
> *



Oh hell NO ! ! ! ! ! 

you dotn know what Mole is! ! ! !

Green or Black :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 8 2007, 03:54 PM~7437756
> *HEY SIN7 DID U EVER GET THE 13'S U WERE LOOKING FOR
> *


  no....

still searching though. 

You find some :cheesy: ?


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 8 2007, 02:50 PM~7437738
> *man from just reading this all of you all need anger management classes, they work. HELPED ME OUT  :biggrin:
> *


I think I'm the major one in Dallas that needs anger management :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Didnt I post a picture of Mole a few pages back ?


EDIT:

This is Mole my friend....


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 8 2007, 04:56 PM~7437771
> *  no....
> 
> still searching though.
> 
> You find some  :cheesy: ?
> *


no the only place i know to get them at is at irving customs. i am waiting to get my car back from the shop then i will get them. probaly be in a week or so.


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 8 2007, 02:56 PM~7437768
> *Oh hell NO ! ! ! ! !
> 
> you dotn know what Mole is! ! ! !
> 
> Green or Black  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I'm just bullshitin homie, everyone takin shit serious...I don't know if I'm goin to the meeting anymore now.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 8 2007, 03:57 PM~7437782
> *no the only place i know to get them at is at irving customs. i am waiting to get my car back from the shop then i will get them. probaly be in a week or so.
> *


I'm actually working with another Dallas area member to see if he can get me another set.

Hows the caddy coming homie ?


----------



## LaLo_19

User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: LaLo_19, geovela86, Sin7, switched...up, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, Mr.Ortiz
WAS UP PEOPLE


----------



## geovela86

people from the ULA here 

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: geovela86, [email protected], Mr.Ortiz, Sin7, LaLo_19, switched...up, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Mar 8 2007, 02:58 PM~7437786
> *I'm just bullshitin homie, everyone takin shit serious...I don't know if I'm goin to the meeting anymore now.
> *


Qube were all family quit talking like that.....


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 8 2007, 04:59 PM~7437793
> *I'm actually working with another Dallas area member to see if he can get me another set.
> 
> Hows the caddy coming homie ?
> *



well look at the hard kandy kustoms topic and u will see the pics of it so far. i like the way the paint came out.


----------



## LaLo_19

:thumbsup:


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 8 2007, 03:00 PM~7437799
> *Qube were all family quit talking like that.....
> *


 :tears: :roflmao: Still hungry...might hit Cheders


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 8 2007, 04:01 PM~7437803
> *well look at the hard kandy kustoms topic and u will see the pics of it so far. i like the way the paint came out.
> *



Cool I'm gonna check it out. 

Bet you're ready to get her back huh?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 8 2007, 04:00 PM~7437799
> *Qube were all family quit talking like that.....
> *


metele una cachetada....


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Mar 8 2007, 05:02 PM~7437811
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i have to admit, when i was talking to you and jaime about it i did not see what he was talking about. but now it looks clean, my wife liked it when she saw the pics. she is even talking about adding more patterns to it later after i get the car running


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 8 2007, 03:03 PM~7437826
> *metele una cachetada....
> *


send me a pm on what the hell this means damn it


----------



## LaLo_19

THA NEW HOST FOR THE ULA


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 8 2007, 05:02 PM~7437818
> *Cool I'm gonna check it out.
> 
> Bet you're ready to get her back huh?
> *



yeah i am. but just have to finish payin it off.


----------



## LaLo_19

MY BAD HE SHE IS...THE NEW HOST FOR THE ULA LET ME KNOW WHAT YA'LL THINK


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Mar 8 2007, 04:04 PM~7437832
> *send me a pm on what the hell this means damn it
> *


a friendly gesture..... more or less. A slap. :biggrin: 


again.....we all family in here.


----------



## geovela86

nevermind i am staying home tonight then


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Mar 8 2007, 03:05 PM~7437842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BAD HE SHE IS...THE NEW HOST FOR THE ULA LET ME KNOW WHAT YA'LL THINK
> *


*Awwww damn homie...I'm not hungry anymore :barf: *


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

I've never been to this new meeting spot...is there still food and beer???I haven't been since we used to have'em at the bar


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Mar 8 2007, 03:18 PM~7437925
> *I've never been to this new meeting spot...is there still food and beer???I haven't been since we used to have'em at the bar
> *


Yea its cool, beer and food...in a reserved room also just bigger.Its a sports bar.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Mar 8 2007, 04:18 PM~7437925
> *I've never been to this new meeting spot...is there still food and beer???I haven't been since we used to have'em at the bar
> *


I've never been either but this is one is a bar also.


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 8 2007, 03:19 PM~7437937
> *Yea its cool, beer and food...in a reserved room also just bigger.Its a sports bar.
> *


I thought I read a post that it was a library


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Mar 8 2007, 03:21 PM~7437956
> *I thought I read a post that it was a library
> *



LOL haha yea its called Pugsly's Library but its a sports bar.The lay waitresses are dressed like school girls. :biggrin:


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 8 2007, 03:23 PM~7437965
> *LOL haha yea its called Pugsly's Library but its a sports bar.The lay waitresses are dressed like school girls. :biggrin:
> *


Ohhh ok got you...I know I'm late


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I heard you get to spank them if they get your order wrong. Is this true ?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 8 2007, 03:26 PM~7437983
> *I heard you get to spank them if they get your order wrong. Is this true ?
> *


Ah Im not to sure about that one.....


----------



## nessa5209

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 8 2007, 03:51 PM~7437739
> *Oh so YOU'RE HAPPY that I got tension ?!?!? Thats it !!!!! :twak:
> ....damn you and TECH had me glued to the screen. I thought E-Bullets were gonna fly !  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

I am lookin for a house or apartment...so if you guys know somthin hit me up...tryin to look for hookups on the apartments, two bed two bath, big in sq. footage


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Mar 8 2007, 03:28 PM~7437995
> *I am lookin for a house or apartment...so if you guys know somthin hit me up...tryin to look for hookups on the apartments, two bed two bath, big in sq. footage
> *


Hey did you ever get them coil over cups?


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 8 2007, 03:29 PM~7438007
> *Hey did you ever get them coil over cups?
> *


got'em


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Mar 8 2007, 03:30 PM~7438013
> *got'em
> *


cool bro.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Mar 8 2007, 04:28 PM~7437995
> *I am lookin for a house or apartment...so if you guys know somthin hit me up...tryin to look for hookups on the apartments, two bed two bath, big in sq. footage
> *


what part of town ?


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 8 2007, 03:31 PM~7438019
> *what part of town ?
> *


dallas, plano, richardson,


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Mar 8 2007, 04:32 PM~7438024
> *dallas, plano, richardson,
> *


Plano and Richardson are your best bet. Allen is okay also....

How many sq ft you looking for ? Personally I'd rent a house homie. Aint nothing like living in privacy. Not to mention, having a garage is a plus !


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 8 2007, 03:36 PM~7438050
> *Plano and Richardson are your best bet. Allen is okay also....
> 
> How many sq ft you looking for ? Personally I'd rent a house homie. Aint nothing like living in privacy. Not to mention, having a garage is a plus !
> *


unless you know anyone sellin one...the bank would probably throw the book at me. I'll drop a deposit on one


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 8 2007, 03:36 PM~7438050
> *Plano and Richardson are your best bet. Allen is okay also....
> 
> How many sq ft you looking for ? Personally I'd rent a house homie. Aint nothing like living in privacy. Not to mention, having a garage is a plus !
> *


oh on the sq footage, if its an apartment...1000-2000 sq feet


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Mar 8 2007, 04:40 PM~7438071
> *oh on the sq footage, if its an apartment...1000-2000 sq feet
> *


Homie, look into renting a house. 

I just started renting a BRAND NEW 1400 sq ft home in Wylie back in August of last year. 3 bedrooms, 2 baths and 2 car garage for $995...... :thumbsup: 

The best part is that no one has lived there before.

I'll look around and PM you. As a matter of fact, there 3 houses in my neighborhood for rent.


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 8 2007, 03:42 PM~7438083
> *Homie, look into renting a house.
> 
> I just started renting a BRAND NEW 1400 sq ft home in Wylie back in August of last year. 3 bedrooms, 2 baths and 2 car garage for $995...... :thumbsup:
> 
> The best part is that no one has lived there before.
> 
> I'll look around and PM you. As a matter of fact, there 3 houses in my neighborhood for rent.
> *


let me know...asap,I'd rather just go through a homie, so I can drop a deposit and move in.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I'll get you the numbers tonight and PM them to you tomorrow.


----------



## geovela86

man when did this go from talking about cars to the home show.


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

I'm out people, anymore comments on my living arangment issue, hit me up 
214 876 8342 Qube


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 8 2007, 03:47 PM~7438114
> *man when did this go from talking about cars to the home show.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 8 2007, 04:47 PM~7438114
> *man when did this go from talking about cars to the home show.
> *


as of about 6 posts ago.... :biggrin: 

Just trying to help a homie out.


----------



## geovela86

oh ok


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 8 2007, 04:51 PM~7438150
> *oh ok
> *


I'm about to roll out in a few minutes. If I dont make it tonight. Someone pitch some booty for me please. 

Ya'll be carefull out there tonight homies.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 8 2007, 03:47 PM~7438114
> *man when did this go from talking about cars to the home show.
> *


 :uh: I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING BRO ! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 8 2007, 05:47 PM~7438114
> *man when did this go from talking about cars to the home show.
> *


For real homie................

Is this Home Depot or Lowe's........... :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 9 2007, 12:30 AM~7442556
> *For real homie................
> 
> Is this Home Depot or Lowe's........... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 9 2007, 08:39 AM~7443197
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Danny pm me you e-mail homie I got them pic's


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 9 2007, 01:30 AM~7442556
> *For real homie................
> 
> Is this Home Depot or Lowe's........... :biggrin:
> *


Neither hommie. 

Its  *El Homie Depot de Luis* ....


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> sure are !
> 
> But not the ULA meeting
> 
> I was offered a seat at the Man's Man's Meeting ....
> 
> Where were you last night........Are you still in the dog house or is you girl SUPPOSEDLY sick.......
> 
> 
> This is what happened
> 
> 
> HER NOYOU PLEASE, PRETTY PLEASE
> 
> and then this happend
> 
> HER YOU
> :twak: :twak: ----------okay, okay, I"M SORRY I ASKED


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

:roflmao: never said I was going Gurly....

it was more like this


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 9 2007, 09:01 AM~7443301
> *:roflmao:  never said I was going Gurly....
> 
> it was more like this
> *




or 



sometimes like this


----------



## Forgiven 63

me ------>  

you ------->


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 6 2007, 08:26 AM~7418337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam Homie yiu starting shit with women LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 9 2007, 07:01 AM~7443301
> *:roflmao:  never said I was going Gurly....
> 
> it was more like this
> *


dam !!!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Mar 9 2007, 10:10 AM~7443653
> *Dam Homie yiu starting shit with women LOL :biggrin:
> *


 just fight for our rights to eat mole homie ........... :biggrin:


----------



## ramon0517

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## geovela86

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Homies: I'm looking for some 13's with tires so if you know of somebody that has a new set or even a used set hit me up.


----------



## LaLo_19

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

It was cool hang with the homies at the ULA meeting last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PIQUE86

missed da meeting last night DAMN !!  whats da scoop 4 da weekend???


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

check out the pics in vehicles if intrested asking 2500/obo


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 9 2007, 08:15 AM~7443681
> *just fight for our rights to eat mole homie ...........  :biggrin:
> *


dam imagen if it were a tamale contest puro :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 9 2007, 03:22 PM~7445477
> *dam imagen if it were a tamale contest puro :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *



Oh dont get me started on tamales


----------



## 214RIDERZ

HEY DAVID FROM WHAT I HEARD LAST NGIHT AT THE U.L.A HOMIE SOUNDS LIKE UR KINDA LOOKING LIKE THIS HOMIE


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 9 2007, 03:29 PM~7445517
> *HEY DAVID FROM WHAT I HEARD LAST NGIHT AT THE U.L.A HOMIE SOUNDS LIKE UR KINDA LOOKING LIKE THIS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: I dont get the joke big dawg ? ? ? ? ? ?

Iam a dog ? or dog chilling ? or a sad dog ? a dog with a nice house ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## 214RIDERZ

LOL THIS ***** I HEARD UR IN THE DOG HOUSE DOG :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 9 2007, 01:32 PM~7445534
> *:uh:  I dont get the joke big dawg ? ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> Iam a dog ? or dog chilling ? or a sad dog ? a dog with a nice house ? ? ? ? ?
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 9 2007, 03:33 PM~7445535
> *LOL THIS ***** I HEARD UR IN THE DOG HOUSE DOG :biggrin:
> *



Oh ! 

No, I'm not in the dog house.... Gurly has not called my wife yet. :0


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 9 2007, 01:29 PM~7445517
> *HEY DAVID FROM WHAT I HEARD LAST NGIHT AT THE U.L.A HOMIE SOUNDS LIKE UR KINDA LOOKING LIKE THIS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN TECH U WERE CHILLIN IN THE DOG HOUSE BY THE FLOWERS. I HAVE TO SAY THAT IS A NICE DOG HOUSE. 

HEY 214 AINT THAT UR DOG AND UR BACK YARD.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 9 2007, 01:29 PM~7445517
> *HEY DAVID FROM WHAT I HEARD LAST NGIHT AT THE U.L.A HOMIE SOUNDS LIKE UR KINDA LOOKING LIKE THIS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT FUCKIN DOG HOUSE HAS A PORCH. AND ITS LIKE A LITTLE LOG CABIN DOG HOUSE. THATS THE WHITEST SHIT IVE EVER SEEN.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 9 2007, 01:29 PM~7445517
> *HEY DAVID FROM WHAT I HEARD LAST NGIHT AT THE U.L.A HOMIE SOUNDS LIKE UR KINDA LOOKING LIKE THIS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HEY 214 HOW MUCH THAT DOG HOUSE COST YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 9 2007, 03:38 PM~7445573
> *DAMN TECH U WERE CHILLIN IN THE DOG HOUSE BY THE FLOWERS. I HAVE TO SAY THAT IS A NICE DOG HOUSE.
> 
> HEY 214 AINT THAT UR DOG AND UR BACK YARD.
> *



What can I say, I like chilling in the backyard with the flowers


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 9 2007, 03:40 PM~7445587
> *THAT FUCKIN DOG HOUSE HAS A PORCH. AND ITS LIKE A LITTLE LOG CABIN DOG HOUSE. THATS THE WHITEST SHIT IVE EVER SEEN.
> *



sure is a nice dog house..... even has a roof ...........


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 9 2007, 01:47 PM~7445636
> *What can I say, I like chilling in the backyard with the flowers
> *



THAT ***** 214 JUST WANTED TO POST HIS DOG HOUSE ON LAYITLOW. AND HIS DOG


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 9 2007, 03:50 PM~7445655
> *THAT ***** 214 JUST WANTED TO POST HIS DOG HOUSE ON LAYITLOW. AND HIS DOG
> *



Right ! Ok, Homie you got a nice dog and dog house.....

Whan you can send me the blue prints... That's a bad ass dog house


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 9 2007, 03:29 PM~7445517
> *HEY DAVID FROM WHAT I HEARD LAST NGIHT AT THE U.L.A HOMIE SOUNDS LIKE UR KINDA LOOKING LIKE THIS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



So, who you hear that I was a dog from Big Homie ? ? ? ?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 9 2007, 03:29 PM~7445517
> *HEY DAVID FROM WHAT I HEARD LAST NGIHT AT THE U.L.A HOMIE SOUNDS LIKE UR KINDA LOOKING LIKE THIS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



So, who you hear that I was a dog from Big Homie ? ? ? ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 9 2007, 03:37 PM~7445933
> *So, who you hear that I was a dog from  Big Homie ? ? ? ?
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 9 2007, 03:29 PM~7445517
> *HEY DAVID FROM WHAT I HEARD LAST NGIHT AT THE U.L.A HOMIE SOUNDS LIKE UR KINDA LOOKING LIKE THIS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



So, who you hear that I was a dog from Big Homie ? ? ? ?


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 9 2007, 02:41 PM~7445953
> *So, who you hear that I was a dog from  Big Homie ? ? ? ?
> *


 :0


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 9 2007, 01:36 PM~7445557
> *Oh !
> 
> No, I'm not in the dog house....  Gurly has not called my wife yet. :0
> *


Send me her number and I will most definatley give her a call.  

If not I can wait until Easter to talk to her,p lus the good thing about that is that you will be right next to her with a dog leash attached to your neck


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 9 2007, 06:52 PM~7446600
> *Send me her number and I will most definatley give her a call.
> 
> If not I can wait until Easter to talk to her,p lus the good thing about that is that you will be right next to her with a dog leash attached to your neck
> *




:roflmao: 

There goes another person saying I'm a dog.....  

I'm not that damm ugly, I'm I ? ? ? ?


----------



## 214RIDERZ

:biggrin: SHUT UP VENOM U KNOW I SNUCK OVER UR FENCE N SNAPPED IT BIG TIMER :biggrin: I THINK IT WAS JOSE LOL FORM UR CLUB HOMIE LOL :0 :biggrin: BY THE WAY THAT IS A BAD ASS DOG CRIB :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 9 2007, 07:30 PM~7446770
> *:biggrin: SHUT UP VENOM U KNOW I SNUCK OVER UR FENCE N SNAPPED IT BIG TIMER :biggrin: I THINK IT WAS JOSE LOL FORM UR CLUB HOMIE LOL :0  :biggrin: BY THE WAY THAT IS A BAD ASS DOG CRIB :biggrin:
> *



:angry: Jose !



I dont know about ya but a pit bull is the only dog for me !


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

_*: DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE HAVIN A CAR WASH TODAY !!! *_IT WILL BE OFF OF WESTMORLAND & DAWES!!! AT GOOD DEALS TIRE &WHEELS !!!!! SO ROLL BY AND SUPPORT YOUR BOYS!!!!!! WILL BE CRUSIN AFTERWARDS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Whats up homies !

Hope the car wash goes cool. Its perfect weather !!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

_*SONIC TONITE!!!!*_


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Somebody take pics tonight !!!


----------



## 214monte

:thumbsup:


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

Say homies,which of you has a three or four pump setup for sale????????????????????????????????????????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86

WAT UP U.L.A. 

FROM PHAYLANX CC


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Mar 10 2007, 06:09 PM~7451603
> *SONIC TONITE!!!!
> *


Sonic was a cool hang out last night. Joe's was dead b4 I came on to Sonic. I now you'll got pic's.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Post them pics !!!


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 9 2007, 05:30 PM~7446770
> *:biggrin: SHUT UP VENOM U KNOW I SNUCK OVER UR FENCE N SNAPPED IT BIG TIMER :biggrin: I THINK IT WAS JOSE LOL FORM UR CLUB HOMIE LOL :0  :biggrin: BY THE WAY THAT IS A BAD ASS DOG CRIB :biggrin:
> *



you sneak over my fence ha ha yea right. think about what you just said 214. :biggrin:


----------



## nessa5209

:wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 12 2007, 08:25 AM~7460188
> *you sneak over my fence ha ha yea right. think about what you just said 214.  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 12 2007, 07:33 AM~7460219
> *:dunno:
> *



if u seen shawn u would understand.


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

NEED HELP:

Just blow a hose, need one custom made, what shop can do this?? ASAP


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Mar 12 2007, 01:52 PM~7462210
> *NEED HELP:
> 
> Just blow a hose, need one custom made, what shop can do this?? ASAP
> *


Irving Customz :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Mar 12 2007, 12:52 PM~7462210
> *NEED HELP:
> 
> Just blow a hose, need one custom made, what shop can do this?? ASAP
> *



Where you located at?


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 12 2007, 01:59 PM~7462255
> *Irving Customz  :dunno:
> *


Ceasar - Irving Customz 972-785-1600


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

BY ANY CHANCE DOES ANYONE ON HERE HAVE A REAR ANTENNA FOR A 64 IMPALA , I BROKE ONE OF MINE AND NEED TO REPLACE IT BEFORE THE SHOW .


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 13 2007, 03:48 PM~7470366
> *BY ANY CHANCE DOES ANYONE ON HERE HAVE A REAR ANTENNA FOR A 64 IMPALA , I BROKE ONE OF MINE AND NEED TO REPLACE IT BEFORE THE SHOW .
> *


You need a permanent antenna or just one to get you by for the show?

I have one Tiny.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 13 2007, 02:48 PM~7470366
> *BY ANY CHANCE DOES ANYONE ON HERE HAVE A REAR ANTENNA FOR A 64 IMPALA , I BROKE ONE OF MINE AND NEED TO REPLACE IT BEFORE THE SHOW .
> *


If you want to go ahead and buy a new one call Southwestern Classic Chevrolet - Arlington near the ballpark.

*Southwestern Classic Chevrolet
1100 E. Division
Arlington, TX. 76011
(817) 472-6062*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 14 2007, 06:05 AM~7474987
> *You need a permanent antenna or just one to get you by for the show?
> 
> I have one Tiny.
> *


I GOT ONE COMING ,BUT DONT KNOW IF IT WILL GET HERE BEFORE THE SHOW ,IM FIXING TO CHECK A COUPLE OF SPOTS AROUND HERE , IF EVERYTHING ELSE FAILS I WILL HIT U UP ,APPRECIATE THAT HOMIE .


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I PM'ed you my cell number Tiny...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

:thumbsup:


----------



## geovela86

Hope everyone is ready for this weekend. See u all out there.


----------



## STATION X

*BIG UPS TO JORGE (INTOKABLES) FOR THE SPREAD ON THE NEW LRM. * :thumbsup: 

*THEY MENTIONED THE ULA AT LEAST 18 TIMES IN THE ARTICLE.


DID I SAY THEY MENTIONED THE ULA IN THE ARTICLE?* :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 15 2007, 01:24 PM~7484499
> *BIG UPS TO JORGE (INTOKABLES) FOR THE SPREAD ON THE NEW LRM.     :thumbsup:
> 
> THEY MENTIONED THE ULA AT LEAST 18 TIMES IN THE ARTICLE.
> DID I SAY THEY MENTIONED THE ULA IN THE ARTICLE? :biggrin:
> *


Who did they mention ? :biggrin: 

Did you say the ULA ? As in the United Lowriders Association ?


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 15 2007, 02:24 PM~7484499
> *BIG UPS TO JORGE (INTOKABLES) FOR THE SPREAD ON THE NEW LRM.     :thumbsup:
> 
> THEY MENTIONED THE ULA AT LEAST 18 TIMES IN THE ARTICLE.
> DID I SAY THEY MENTIONED THE ULA IN THE ARTICLE? :biggrin:
> *


Congrats to Jorge..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 15 2007, 01:24 PM~7484499
> *BIG UPS TO JORGE (INTOKABLES) FOR THE SPREAD ON THE NEW LRM.     :thumbsup:
> 
> THEY MENTIONED THE ULA AT LEAST 18 TIMES IN THE ARTICLE.
> DID I SAY THEY MENTIONED THE ULA IN THE ARTICLE? :biggrin:
> *


already congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 15 2007, 12:24 PM~7484499
> *BIG UPS TO JORGE (INTOKABLES) FOR THE SPREAD ON THE NEW LRM.     :thumbsup:
> 
> THEY MENTIONED THE ULA AT LEAST 18 TIMES IN THE ARTICLE.
> DID I SAY THEY MENTIONED THE ULA IN THE ARTICLE? :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD JORGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Hello to all,my homie passed yesterday and I would like everyone to say a little prayer for his family when you have the time, he was one of my ture riders..Garlands FINEST car club.....heres his link check it out...thanks people...Mr.Ortiz RIP ARTURO OJEDA JR.

http://www.funeralquestions.com/obits/rest...ting_id%3d78629


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*RIP...*

fyi- there's an error on that link.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

http://www.funeralquestions.com/obits/rest...ting_id%3d78629

CLICK ON OBITUARIES......
HIS NAME IS ARTURO OJEDA JR.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 15 2007, 02:23 PM~7485149
> *Hello to all,my homie passed yesterday and I would like everyone to say a little prayer for his family when you have the time, he was one of my ture riders..Garlands FINEST car club.....heres his link check it out...thanks people...Mr.Ortiz  RIP ARTURO OJEDA JR.
> 
> http://www.funeralquestions.com/obits/rest...ting_id%3d78629
> *



Sorry for your loss...... :angel: prayers are with your club and with his family..

Presidentez Car Club....


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 15 2007, 02:23 PM~7485149
> *Hello to all,my homie passed yesterday and I would like everyone to say a little prayer for his family when you have the time, he was one of my ture riders..Garlands FINEST car club.....heres his link check it out...thanks people...Mr.Ortiz  RIP ARTURO OJEDA JR.
> 
> http://www.funeralquestions.com/obits/rest...ting_id%3d78629
> *


_Sorry to hear that homie.... our prayers are with him and his family_


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by STATION X+Mar 15 2007, 12:24 PM~7484499-->
> 
> 
> 
> *BIG UPS TO JORGE (INTOKABLES) FOR THE SPREAD ON THE NEW LRM. *    :thumbsup:
> 
> *THEY MENTIONED THE ULA AT LEAST 18 TIMES IN THE ARTICLE.
> DID I SAY THEY MENTIONED THE ULA IN THE ARTICLE?* :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 01:23 PM~7484841
> *Congrats to Jorge..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 02:11 PM~7485095
> *already congrats  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 15 2007, 02:13 PM~7485100
> *LOOKING GOOD JORGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## dannysnty

sorry to hear the bad news jose my prayers go out to him and his familiy :angel:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 15 2007, 01:24 PM~7484499
> *BIG UPS TO JORGE (INTOKABLES) FOR THE SPREAD ON THE NEW LRM.     :thumbsup:
> 
> THEY MENTIONED THE ULA AT LEAST 18 TIMES IN THE ARTICLE.
> DID I SAY THEY MENTIONED THE ULA IN THE ARTICLE? :biggrin:
> *


ORALE JORGE,CONGRATS HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 15 2007, 03:23 PM~7485149
> *Hello to all,my homie passed yesterday and I would like everyone to say a little prayer for his family when you have the time, he was one of my ture riders..Garlands FINEST car club.....heres his link check it out...thanks people...Mr.Ortiz  RIP ARTURO OJEDA JR.
> 
> http://www.funeralquestions.com/obits/rest...ting_id%3d78629
> *


MY CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO YOU AND HIS FAMILY BRO, I KNOW IT FEELS REAL BAD WHEN YOU LOSE A REAL CLOSE FRIEND, I BEEN THROUGH IT BEFORE , OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND HIS FAMILY !


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 15 2007, 04:23 PM~7485149
> *Hello to all,my homie passed yesterday and I would like everyone to say a little prayer for his family when you have the time, he was one of my ture riders..Garlands FINEST car club.....heres his link check it out...thanks people...Mr.Ortiz  RIP ARTURO OJEDA JR.
> 
> http://www.funeralquestions.com/obits/rest...ting_id%3d78629
> *



Sorry to hear about ur loss. Our prayers will be with his family and close friends.
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 15 2007, 04:23 PM~7485149
> *Hello to all,my homie passed yesterday and I would like everyone to say a little prayer for his family when you have the time, he was one of my ture riders..Garlands FINEST car club.....heres his link check it out...thanks people...Mr.Ortiz  RIP ARTURO OJEDA JR.
> 
> http://www.funeralquestions.com/obits/rest...ting_id%3d78629
> *


_
Sorry to hear about your homie Ortiz. May god be with his family.

RIP: ARTURO OJEDA _


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 16 2007, 07:30 AM~7489616
> *
> Sorry to hear about your homie Ortiz. May god be with his family.
> 
> RIP: ARTURO OJEDA
> *



Thanks homie and to everyone..................


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 15 2007, 02:23 PM~7485149
> *Hello to all,my homie passed yesterday and I would like everyone to say a little prayer for his family when you have the time, he was one of my ture riders..Garlands FINEST car club.....heres his link check it out...thanks people...Mr.Ortiz  RIP ARTURO OJEDA JR.
> 
> http://www.funeralquestions.com/obits/rest...ting_id%3d78629
> *




SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE LOSS OF YOUR HOMIE. MAY HE REST IN PEACE. KEEP YOUR HEAD UP HOMIE OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH U. 

DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 16 2007, 07:36 AM~7489639
> *SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE LOSS OF YOUR HOMIE. MAY HE REST IN PEACE. KEEP YOUR HEAD UP HOMIE OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH U.
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> *



thanks sir.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

Everyone ready for the SHOW this WEEKEND....................


----------



## nessa5209

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 16 2007, 08:48 AM~7489688
> *Everyone ready for the SHOW this WEEKEND....................
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nosad: 


Going out of town tonight on business.... :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by nessa5209_@Mar 16 2007, 04:28 PM~7492175
> *:yes:
> *


x2


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Mar 12 2007, 01:52 PM~7462210
> *NEED HELP:
> 
> Just blow a hose, need one custom made, what shop can do this?? ASAP
> *


Thanks for the info, got one from Irving Customs :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

~97.9 THE BEAT - CAR SHOW PIX~

HERE---></span><a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326500\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326500</a>


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 18 2007, 11:09 AM~7500657
> *~97.9 THE BEAT - CAR SHOW PIX~
> 
> HERE---></span><a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326500\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326500</a>
> *



GREAT PICS! :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 15 2007, 02:23 PM~7485149
> *Hello to all,my homie passed yesterday and I would like everyone to say a little prayer for his family when you have the time, he was one of my ture riders..Garlands FINEST car club.....heres his link check it out...thanks people...Mr.Ortiz  RIP ARTURO OJEDA JR.
> 
> http://www.funeralquestions.com/obits/rest...ting_id%3d78629
> *



SORRY TO HEAR OF THA LOSS HOMIE .......... 1 THING I'M SURE HE WOULD DO 

IS KEEP ON LOWRIDING IN ANY1's MEMORY,SO WE'LL KEEP DOING IT IN HIS.

PRAYORS GOIN OUT TO HIS FAMILY...................


----------



## domino1979

the show was off the hook, the parked looked good wtih all the cars inside and outand everyone chillen. congrats to richarf from phaylanx, and sal from dallas lowriders. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

JUST WANNA SHOOT THROUGH HERE AND LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE SPONSORS A FEW KIDS THAT BOX IN THE GOLDEN GLOVES. ON JUNE 23RD AND 24TH HE WILL BE DOING HIS OWN BOXING TOURNAMENT AT THE JAYCEE ZARAGOZA PARK IN WEST DALLAS (LEDBETTER). HE IS LOOKING FOR SPONSORS FOR THE TOURNAMENT, SO IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED PM ME OR CALL ME AT 214/723/8004. CAR CLUBS AND SHOPS. 

PLEASE RESPOND ITS FOR THE KIDS.


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

* :wave: U.L.A. :wave: *


----------



## ULA

Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
2443 Walnut Hill Lane
Dallas, Texas 75229 
Ph: 972-243-1111

www.pugsleys.com


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Synbad979+Feb 28 2007, 02:51 PM~7374418-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dannysnty_@Mar 22 2007, 06:00 PM~7532221
> *and no cheating going to the park the day before  and tapeing off youre area lets make it fair first come first
> *


Don't send one member to hold 20 spots!

Show-uP as a car club "TOGETHER"!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 21 2007, 11:13 AM~7522094
> *JUST WANNA SHOOT THROUGH HERE AND LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE SPONSORS A FEW KIDS THAT BOX IN THE GOLDEN GLOVES. ON JUNE 23RD AND 24TH HE WILL BE DOING HIS OWN BOXING TOURNAMENT AT THE JAYCEE ZARAGOZA PARK IN WEST DALLAS (LEDBETTER). HE IS LOOKING FOR SPONSORS FOR THE TOURNAMENT, SO IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED PM ME OR CALL ME AT 214/723/8004. CAR CLUBS AND SHOPS.
> 
> PLEASE RESPOND ITS FOR THE KIDS.
> *



Hey, will this interfer will your car club picnic....


----------



## VENOM65




----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 26 2007, 08:05 AM~7552452
> *
> 
> 
> *



KIDS WILL BE KIDS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :no: :loco: :yes: :loco: :buttkick:


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

Sup Homies...you heard the news???

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328655


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Mar 28 2007, 04:51 PM~7571388
> *Sup Homies...you heard the news???
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328655
> *


hopefully will see some good thing's out of Lrm


----------



## borrowed time 64

JUST GOT THEM IN TRUE HAND MADE O.G. TAPITAS {HATS, SMALL BRIM} FOR THE TRUE LOWRIDER. OTHER PLACES THEY RETAIL FOR $50.00 AND UP WE HAVE THEM FOR $45.00: DOBBS AND OTHER NAME BRANDS, ALSO WE HAVE THEM IN ALL COLORS...


----------



## majestix61

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Mar 28 2007, 06:14 PM~7572246
> *JUST GOT THEM IN TRUE HAND MADE O.G. TAPITAS {HATS, SMALL BRIM} FOR THE TRUE LOWRIDER. OTHER PLACES THEY RETAIL FOR $50.00 AND UP WE HAVE THEM FOR $45.00: DOBBS AND OTHER NAME BRANDS, ALSO WE HAVE THEM IN ALL COLORS...
> *



Damn Loco, Are you going to post up a booth at the Easter picnic?


----------



## borrowed time 64

> _Originally posted by majestix61_@Mar 29 2007, 03:05 AM~7574939
> *Damn Loco,  Are you going to post up a booth at the Easter picnic?
> *


YA HOMIE WE'RE GOING TO BE SET UP BY OUR LINE UP...WE WILL ALSO BE SELLING LOCS...


----------



## borrowed time 64

HERE GOES A PIC OF ONE...


----------



## ramon0517

:wave: whats up ULA..... here are some pics from this past meeting.........


----------



## ramon0517




----------



## 817Lowrider

sup ULA


----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 31 2007, 05:09 PM~7592082
> *sup ULA
> *



hey juan, it was really nice meeting you. We have a meeting this thursday if you would like to come by. It is at Pugsleys Library and meeting starts at 8:30pm 

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Apr 1 2007, 01:39 AM~7593811
> *hey juan, it was really nice meeting you.  We have a meeting this thursday if you would like to come by.  It is at Pugsleys Library and meeting starts at 8:30pm
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


I wish I could but I work nights  
let me know when yall have one in the morning LOL


----------



## {belinda}

*Just a reminder that we have a meeting this thursday April 5th. Please bring easter eggs, $20.00 & prizes for the easter egg hunt. John will be collecting these items at the meeting. This is the last meeting before the picnic and need to make sure everything is good. Meeting starts at 8:30......*


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG

*It's going to be COLD tomorrow*


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331347


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

HONK!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Apr 10 2007, 01:32 PM~7658962
> *HONK!
> *


ya llego el travieso :uh: ..... :biggrin: 

What's up homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda}

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

what's up ULA........


----------



## geovela86

Wat it dew ULA


----------



## TOP DOG '64

WE'LL HEADIN OUT TO KELLERS DRIVE-IN TODAY AROUND 3-4pm... :cheesy: 










DON'T SHOW UP AT 9PM TALKIN BOUT NOBODY THERE! :uh:


----------



## tijuanasean

I just moved here and wanted to know when and where the cruising goes on in DFW?


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

what up, ULA


----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 15 2007, 01:09 PM~7695416
> *WE'LL HEADIN OUT TO KELLERS DRIVE-IN TODAY AROUND 3-4pm... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T SHOW UP AT 9PM TALKIN BOUT NOBODY THERE!  :uh:
> *



How was it today !!!


----------



## geovela86

FIESTA in San Antonio April 26-29

If anyone is going to Fiesta in San Antonio the weekend of April 26 thru 29 i have an extra room left over at the Holiday Inn at Market Square. just a walk away from the Market where it all goes down. let me know no later 04/25/2007 if no takers will cancel that date.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Apr 17 2007, 07:54 AM~7710424
> *FIESTA in San Antonio April 26-29
> 
> If anyone is going to Fiesta in San Antonio the weekend of April 26 thru 29 i have an extra room left over at the Holiday Inn at Market Square. just a walk away from the Market where it all goes down. let me know no later  04/25/2007 if no takers will cancel that date.
> *


how much is the room?


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Apr 17 2007, 09:57 AM~7710440
> *how much is the room?
> *


its 545.45 plus taxes


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

k damm.


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Apr 17 2007, 10:15 AM~7710540
> *k damm.
> *


i know. ask tiny they are about that much. he is stayin in the same hotel


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Apr 17 2007, 09:14 AM~7710533
> *its 545.45 plus taxes
> *



:0


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Apr 17 2007, 08:17 AM~7710552
> *i know.  ask tiny they are about that much. he is stayin in the same hotel
> *



yea i know last year i paid 250 and it wasnt even close to downtown.thanks though.


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Apr 17 2007, 10:23 AM~7710583
> *yea i  know last year i paid 250 and it wasnt even close to downtown.thanks though.
> *


thats cool


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Apr 17 2007, 09:17 AM~7710552
> *i know.  ask tiny they are about that much. he is stayin in the same hotel
> *


dam big ballers :biggrin: j/k


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 17 2007, 10:38 AM~7710684
> *dam big ballers :biggrin: j/k
> *


U know how we do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln

This coming Sunday if the weather is nice DALLAS LOWRIDERS is throwing a cruise over by Grawyler Park (around 2pm). Were going to post up across the street at the smaller park. So come out and join us for a little cruise and small BBQ...


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 17 2007, 06:14 PM~7714260
> *This coming Sunday if the weather is nice DALLAS LOWRIDERS is throwing a cruise over by Grawyler Park (around 2pm). Were going to post up across the street at the smaller park. So come out and join us for a little cruise and small BBQ...
> *


sound's good to bad my car isnt ready yet


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 17 2007, 07:14 PM~7714260
> *This coming Sunday if the weather is nice DALLAS LOWRIDERS is throwing a cruise over by Grawyler Park (around 2pm). Were going to post up across the street at the smaller park. So come out and join us for a little cruise and small BBQ...
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Apr 17 2007, 09:17 AM~7710552
> *i know.  ask tiny they are about that much. he is stayin in the same hotel
> *


YEAH THATS ABOUT RIGHT FOR 3 DAYS ,THAT SHIT GETS EXPENSIVE ,BUT ITS ALL WORTH IT CAUSE YOU ARE RIGHT BY THE MARKET SQUARE , DAMN I READY TO GET MY DRINK ON OUT THERE !


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

S.A.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 17 2007, 09:38 AM~7710684
> *dam big ballers :biggrin: j/k
> *


SHIT, IM TRYING 2 SEE WERE MR. ORTIZ IS GOING 2 STAY ,THAT WAY I CAN HANG AROUND HIM ,AND HOPEFULLY BUM A FEW BEERS OFF HIM, I MIGHT HIT UP GOERGE FROM PHAYLANX 2 ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TINY WHERE ARE WE GONNA PARTY AT IN S.A.?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Apr 19 2007, 12:17 PM~7727861
> *TINY WHERE ARE WE GONNA PARTY AT IN S.A.?
> *


SHIT, DON'T KNOW YET BRO, I USUALLY STAY AROUND THE MARKET SQUARE, OR WE CAN GO TO ONE OF THEM CLUBS OUT THERE SATURDAY NIGHT .


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 19 2007, 11:19 AM~7727875
> *SHIT, DON'T KNOW YET BRO, I USUALLY STAY AROUND THE MARKET SQUARE, OR WE CAN GO TO ONE OF THEM CLUBS OUT THERE SATURDAY NIGHT .
> *


Are you reppin your club shirt out there?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Apr 19 2007, 12:26 PM~7727913
> *Are you reppin your club shirt out there?
> *


YEAH,LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND PICK A DAY WE ARE GOING 2 WEAR THEM ! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Damn, ya'll vatos drink a few cold ones for me...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 19 2007, 01:37 PM~7728973
> *YEAH,LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND PICK A DAY WE ARE GOING 2 WEAR THEM  !    :thumbsup:
> *


Allready!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

LETS EVERYBODY GET TOGETHER AND CHECK OUT THE GAME FRIDAY NIGHT AT THAT BAR INSIDE OF THE MARKET SQUARE ,THE MAVS PLAY AT 9PM FRIDAY NIGHT,WE WILL BE ON THE 2ND FLOOR TALKING SHIT !


----------



## geovela86

I usually wear mine at the market friday and saturday afternoon then change at night to whatever i am wearing to go out.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

That sounds good, both days, Hey T Im gonna call you that Friday night to see where yall are gonna be at?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

*I JUST CHECKED THE SCHEDULE FOR THE MAVERICK PLAY-OFF GAMES ----WE GOT A GAME ON FRIDAY NIGHT AND A GAME ON SUNDAY NIGHT --SO THAT MEANS WE HAVE TO WEAR OUR MAVS GEAR THEM DAYS ,SO THAT LEAVES SATURDAY FOR THE CAR CLUB SHIRTS ,WHAT EVERYBODY THINK ? * :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

yea allready..MAVS.


----------



## geovela86

anyone looking for a car check this out 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/315128249.html



1965 Impala Hard top $1600

original 327 3 speed on the column. air, all original.motor needs work. i do not have the papers. you can call wayne at 214-714-8049


----------



## TOP DOG '64

The people that were filming at the Easter Picnic called said the show will be one tonight:

We will be on TV tonight at 10:30pm "SLAB LAB TV" show, they shot footage at the last picnic.

PAX TV - KPXD
Time Warner Dallas: Channel 26 & 102 
Time Warner Carrollton: Channel 458


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 20 2007, 03:19 PM~7737436
> *The people that were filming at the Easter Picnic called said the show will be one tonight:
> 
> We will be on TV tonight at 10:30pm "SLAB LAB TV" show, they shot footage at the last picnic.
> 
> PAX TV - KPXD
> Time Warner Dallas: Channel 26 & 102
> Time Warner Carrollton: Channel 458
> *



thanks 4 da tip off top dop 64  :thumbsup:


----------



## 214loco

Checked out the show last night, it was off te hook. it was good seeing DFW lowriders on TV!! Much props to the ULA rides!!


----------



## 214loco

Does n e one know where DJ's wheel world move to??


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## Homie Styln

SUNDAY...
GRAWYLER PARK. After 2pm.. Post up by the smaller park across the street.. I may be running a little late picking up the impala today from the interior shop , this time for sure....So let's get down to do'n some cruising, you know less parking more driving up and down Harry Hines by the park... :0


----------



## bluethunder81

:uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## Homie Styln

Oh well guess no one wanted to cruising. Dallas Lowriders did, we were joined by Leonard from the TECHNIQUES.... :0


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 22 2007, 08:15 PM~7749767
> *Oh well guess no one wanted to cruising. Dallas Lowriders did, we were joined by Leonard from the TECHNIQUES.... :0
> *



... we goottta do something...on sunday afternoons..


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 22 2007, 08:15 PM~7749767
> *Oh well guess no one wanted to cruising. Dallas Lowriders did, we were joined by Leonard from the TECHNIQUES.... :0
> *


most of our cars should be ready soon you know where down to roll where ever


----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Apr 22 2007, 03:52 PM~7748675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

They keep moving my thread..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329562

Back from interior shop.. North Side Upholstery..Jesse 817-625-6751. Off Henderson St about 2 miles north of 28th..


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

*JUST ADDED A PLAQUE FOR "VOLLEYBALL CHAMPIONS" FOR OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC AT JOE POOL LAKE ON MAY 20TH,FOR WHOEVER WANTS TO PLAY OUT THERE ! *


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Check out upcoming events...

http://www.phaylanx.net/shows/shows.html


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Apr 17 2007, 09:42 AM~7710705
> *U know how we do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SO WHATS THE DEAL GOERGE, WERE ARE YOU CHECKING OUT THE GAME FRIDAY NIGHT ,I MIGHT JUST CHILL AT THE BAR INSIDE THE MARKET SQUARE IT USUALLY GETS PRETTY PACKED . :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Wait for me!!!!!!!!!!! wait for me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Apr 21 2007, 12:50 PM~7742434
> *Does n e one know where DJ's wheel world move to??
> *


I heard he was locked up?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Apr 24 2007, 09:07 AM~7761445
> *Wait for me!!!!!!!!!!!  wait for me!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WUZ UP BRO , YOU STILL GOING OUT THERE ?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 24 2007, 08:08 AM~7761459
> *WUZ UP BRO , YOU STILL GOING OUT THERE ?
> *


Ill be there!yahoo!! HONK!!HONK!!!


----------



## ramon0517

this is my car in the making, just thought I would give you a taste of what it started to look like. Thanks to R& R Customs




























ESTILO CAR CLUB de DALLAS, TEXAS.........................


----------



## TopCopOG

I heard people going to the ULA spot for the Game WEDNESDAY ????


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by ramon0517_@Apr 24 2007, 02:33 PM~7763593
> *this is my car in the making, just thought I would give you a taste of what it started to look like.  Thanks to R& R Customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESTILO CAR CLUB de DALLAS, TEXAS.........................
> *


Ya ves and I was just telling everyone that you did have a car, just hadnt seen it in a while, just like mine, lol...perfection takes que no bro...looking good homie..


----------



## Homie Styln

Finally a new windshield. My windshield was broken during the first rebuild. So it has been awhile since my car had one. So today I had a new windshield installed. Need some touch up work in the engine compartment. I have all chrome hard lines that still need to be installed. Need to put glove box back on and put the air / heating ducking back in. Install new stereo system.. Got a oil leak somewhere that needs to be fixed. Have to have the trailing arms repainted and the frame cleaned and re-pinned striped. Gotta to put new tires  on the car also cause the 2 back ones were burned in the fire.. So give me a couple of more weeks for Homie Styln to be road worthy...


----------



## sugardaddy

> _Originally posted by ramon0517_@Apr 24 2007, 01:33 PM~7763593
> *this is my car in the making, just thought I would give you a taste of what it started to look like.  Thanks to R& R Customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESTILO CAR CLUB de DALLAS, TEXAS.........................
> *


Mas Chingon.. Looks clean homie.

Sugardaddy


----------



## Synbad979

Good looking Car there Ricky Bobby......


----------



## Homie Styln

WEGO Tour show dates

(Past)3/18 - LMPevents 3rd Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Fair Park) (FULL POINTS)

5/6 - LMPevents 1st Annual Cinco De Mayo Celebration in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) (FULL POINTS)

6/3 - ASP 1st Annual in Houston (Reliant Arena) (FULL POINTS)

8/5 - 1st Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Market Hall) (HALF POINTS)

8/11 - Tiempos Locos Annual Show & Shine in Longview, TX (Maude Cobb Convention Center) (FULL POINTS)

8/26 - M&M Promotions 1st Annual Car Show & Festival in Houston, TX (HALF POINTS)

9/2 - Royal Touch's annual Car Show in Bryan, TX (HALF POINTS)

9/16 - LMPevents 2nd Annual Fiestas Patrias Festival in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) (HALF POINTS)

and the Tour Championship show....
Nov. - 25th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show in Reliant Center (FULL POINTS)

2007 Show Calendar


May 20th -- Presidintez Picnic -- Joe pool lake

May 27th -- Majestix Pinnic - -- same park as allways 

June 17th -- Dub car show - 16th Move in -- Market Hall

July 8th -- Dallas Lowriders Picnic -- Flag Pole Hill Park

July 15th --- TECHNIQUES CAR SHOW AT THE VFW ---

Augest 8th -- Texas CAR SHOW - 7th Move in -- Market Hall

Sept. 7th -- Playlanx Picnic ---- Samuel Park / East Dallas ! ! !!

These are the Show's and Picnic's that are already Set.

List of Show's and Picnic's that dates are not set yet

Jimmy's Sherman Latin Car Show

Shorty's 97.9 The Beat Car Show

Dirty Joe's car Show

ODESSA TX SUPER CAR SHOW

Hoptoberfest Picnic (usually 1st week of Oct)

Low Low's Picnic


----------



## geovela86

Last day is today, I have an extra room in San Antonio for this weekend. Check in is Tomorrow check out is Sunday. total cost of room 560.00. let me know by 4pm today


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by ramon0517_@Apr 24 2007, 02:33 PM~7763593
> *this is my car in the making, just thought I would give you a taste of what it started to look like.  Thanks to R& R Customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESTILO CAR CLUB de DALLAS, TEXAS.........................
> *


 :0  nice


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 23 2007, 08:45 PM~7757610
> *JUST ADDED A PLAQUE FOR "VOLLEYBALL CHAMPIONS" FOR OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC AT JOE POOL LAKE ON MAY 20TH,FOR WHOEVER WANTS TO PLAY OUT THERE  !
> *


*ES TODO!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by ramon0517_@Apr 24 2007, 02:33 PM~7763593
> *this is my car in the making, just thought I would give you a taste of what it started to look like.  Thanks to R& R Customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESTILO CAR CLUB de DALLAS, TEXAS.........................
> *


LOOKING GOOD RAMON.


----------



## dannysnty

every one going out of town be safe and drink one for me :cheesy:


----------



## ULA

Note: This not a ULA Event


----------



## Synbad979

They should show up at Skyline High School......
There is already a show there and it's for a good cause.


----------



## PIQUE86

talk 2 em Synbad.. we made head out to Skyline 2 morrow 2...


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Apr 27 2007, 03:57 PM~7787328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: This not a ULA Event
> *


IT'S GONNA BE ON! :thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC




----------



## POORHISPANIC

Today's show....

http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/skyline/sky.html


----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## Homie Styln

Dirk is look'n like a big choker as well as the whole Mav team, you'd think they were playing the world champs instead of the last team to make the playoffs. I didn't think it could happen but the Mav's are looking to become the only team to ever loose to an 8th seed team. Dirk was shooting nothing but air balls in the 4th qtr. Sorry but Dirk is no champion. I really thought he'd pick his game up. Sorry Mav fans... Guess I'll have to stick with the punk ass Lakers and lil bitch Koby... The real sad part is that if Golden State moves and and that's if they move on, they proably get swept cause there not that good..


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 29 2007, 11:59 PM~7800322
> *Dirk is look'n like a big choker as well as the whole Mav team, you'd think they were playing the world champs instead of the last team to make the playoffs. I didn't think it could happen but the Mav's are looking to become the only team to ever loose to an 8th seed team.  Dirk was shooting nothing but air balls in the 4th qtr. Sorry but Dirk is no champion. I really thought he'd pick his game up. Sorry Mav fans... Guess I'll have to stick with the punk ass Lakers and lil bitch Koby... The real sad part is that if Golden State moves and and that's if they move on, they proably get swept cause there not that good..
> *


X2 But I will stick with San Antonio Spurs. ( my hometown )


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Apr 24 2007, 10:07 AM~7761448
> *I heard he was locked up?
> *


Dj is not locked up. I seen him at Northpark Mall two weeks ago.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

WE HAD A BAD ASS TIME IN SAN ANTONIO THIS PAST WEEKEND AT THE FIESTAS, HAD A LOT OF U.L.A. MEMBERS OUT THERE CHILLIN TOGETHER ,THIS IS SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT I CAN THINK OF ,* ESTILO C.C. , INTOKABLES C.C. , GARLANDS FINEST C.C. ,DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. , JOKERZ C.C. , MAJESTIX C.C. , PHAYLANX C.C. , OAK CLIFF C.C. , AND OURSELVES PRESIDENTEZ C.C.* ,THERE MIGHT HAVE BEEN A FEW MORE BUT CAN'T REMEMBER ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 1 2007, 06:34 AM~7809570
> *WE HAD A BAD ASS TIME IN SAN ANTONIO THIS PAST WEEKEND AT THE FIESTAS, HAD A LOT OF U.L.A. MEMBERS OUT THERE CHILLIN TOGETHER ,THIS IS SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT I CAN THINK OF , ESTILO C.C. , INTOKABLES C.C. , GARLANDS FINEST C.C. ,DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. , JOKERZ C.C. , MAJESTIX C.C. , PHAYLANX C.C. , OAK CLIFF C.C. , AND OURSELVES PRESIDENTEZ C.C. ,THERE MIGHT HAVE BEEN A FEW MORE BUT CAN'T REMEMBER !  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## geovela86

:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 1 2007, 07:34 AM~7809570
> *WE HAD A BAD ASS TIME IN SAN ANTONIO THIS PAST WEEKEND AT THE FIESTAS, HAD A LOT OF U.L.A. MEMBERS OUT THERE CHILLIN TOGETHER ,THIS IS SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT I CAN THINK OF , ESTILO C.C. , INTOKABLES C.C. , GARLANDS FINEST C.C. ,DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. , JOKERZ C.C. , MAJESTIX C.C. , PHAYLANX C.C. , OAK CLIFF C.C. , AND OURSELVES PRESIDENTEZ C.C. ,THERE MIGHT HAVE BEEN A FEW MORE BUT CAN'T REMEMBER !  :thumbsup:
> *



todos reppin D Town Texas. :thumbsup:


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

WHAT IT DEW ULA


----------



## {belinda}

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

*Just a reminder -- Meeting at Pugsley's this Thursday, May 3rd @ 8:30pm*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

I HOPE IT'S A REAL FAST MEETING , THE MAVS GAME COMES ON THAT NIGHT !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 2 2007, 11:09 AM~7818686
> *I HOPE IT'S A REAL FAST MEETING , THE MAVS GAME COMES ON THAT NIGHT !
> *


You guys should be fine. The game is scheduled for 9:30, but It will more than likely start around 9:45ish.


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 2 2007, 11:09 AM~7818686
> *I HOPE IT'S A REAL FAST MEETING , THE MAVS GAME COMES ON THAT NIGHT !
> *


x2


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 1 2007, 06:34 AM~7809570
> *WE HAD A BAD ASS TIME IN SAN ANTONIO THIS PAST WEEKEND AT THE FIESTAS, HAD A LOT OF U.L.A. MEMBERS OUT THERE CHILLIN TOGETHER ,THIS IS SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT I CAN THINK OF , ESTILO C.C. , INTOKABLES C.C. , GARLANDS FINEST C.C. ,DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. , JOKERZ C.C. , MAJESTIX C.C. , PHAYLANX C.C. , OAK CLIFF C.C. , AND OURSELVES PRESIDENTEZ C.C. ,THERE MIGHT HAVE BEEN A FEW MORE BUT CAN'T REMEMBER !  :thumbsup:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

So whos going where this weekend?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 2 2007, 11:10 AM~7818698
> *You guys should be fine. The game is scheduled for 9:30, but It will more than likely start around 9:45ish.
> *


ORALE ,I NEED FRONT ROW SEATS AT THE BAR ! :thumbsup:


----------



## domino1979

phaylanx sending one to austin, and think everyone else is here :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TopCopOG

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@May 1 2007, 12:17 PM~7811973
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Just a reminder --  Meeting at Pugsley's this Thursday, May 3rd @ 8:30pm
> *


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

See you guys in Austin :wave:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

SEE YOU GUYS IN AUSTIN 2MORROW


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

Sup ULA this is Qube, click on the link
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=337128


----------



## Girly_Lowrider




----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG




----------



## 2low2rl

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@May 11 2007, 11:13 PM~7886671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha i love the two models cars on the flyer.


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@May 9 2007, 02:14 PM~7869218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

*will be there*


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 9 2007, 07:26 PM~7871369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WE WILL BE THERE*


----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

*HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL THE MOMS FROM THE U.L.A. !*


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 13 2007, 07:41 AM~7892941
> *HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL THE MOMS FROM THE U.L.A. !
> *


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Anyone have Mike's email address from *latin life magazine*?

post it or pm me 


THANX...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 14 2007, 11:36 AM~7899962
> *Anyone have Mike's email address from latin life magazine?
> 
> post it or pm me
> THANX...
> *


MANDO , I TALKED TO MIKE TODAY ,HE TOLD ME TO TELL YOU TO HIT HIM UP AT HIS # 214-330-5400 OR EMAIL [email protected] !


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 9 2007, 09:26 PM~7871369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@May 9 2007, 04:14 PM~7869218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THIS SUNDAY,RAIN OR SHINE !* :thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 14 2007, 11:36 AM~7899962
> *Anyone have Mike's email address from latin life magazine?
> 
> post it or pm me
> THANX...
> *


Just go to the new west he is there from open to close, lol..


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@May 12 2007, 12:31 AM~7887670
> *haha i love the two models cars on the flyer.
> *


Thanks didn't think anyone would catch that one...


----------



## Homie Styln

I've been looking for the exterior inserts that fit into the chrome side molding for my 1969 Impala.. If someone knows where I can find it let me know. I'm hoping I can find this insert in something other then black.


----------



## {belinda}

ULA Memebers, do not forget there is a meeting tonight at pugsleys - 8:30pm


----------



## {belinda}

happy birthday RAMON.......


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG

There's still plenty of pre-registration space available!! And now you can register online (and submit your payment through PayPal):

*REGISTER ONLINE!!!*

Hope to see you there!


















ALSO PM US FOR HOLIDAY INN DISCOUNTED RATES....


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@May 17 2007, 05:54 AM~7922008
> *ULA Memebers, do not forget there is a meeting tonight at pugsleys - 8:30pm
> 
> *


Jose will be there can't make it today..... Car Show 15 July to follow Next Meeting


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 16 2007, 08:51 PM~7920326
> *I've been looking for the exterior inserts that fit into the chrome side molding for my 1969 Impala.. If someone knows where I can find it let me know. I'm hoping I can find this insert in something other then black.
> *



John I have Mario looking for you in LA Cali


----------



## 214RIDERZ

WE WILL BE HOLDING A CAR WASH TOMMORROW FOR ONE OF OUR MEMEBERS HIS SISTER WAS DIOGNOSED WITH CANCER WE WOULD LIKE IF EVERYONE COULD COME OUT N SUPPORT THIS N WITH ANY KINDA OF FUNDS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED THIS IS THE ADDRESS WERE WE WILL BE HOLDING THE WASH AT IF U NEED ANY INFO PLEASE CONTACT ME OR ANY OF THE OTHER MEMEBERS OF THE D.F.W MAJESTICS ON THIS SITE THANKS BIG SHAWN 


THIS SI THE ADDRESS WERE IT WILL BE HELD A
2709 8th ave.
Fort Worth Texas
76110


ID ALSO LIKE TO THANSK EVERYONE FROM THE UNITED LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION FOR PUTTING IN MONEY ON THIS YESTERDAY IT IS GOING TO A GOOD CAUSE THANSK U ONCE AGAIN FROM BIG SHAWN D.F.W MAJESTICS :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X

*ANYBODY KNOW WHO HAS THE HOOK UP ON BOUNCE HOUSES AND/OR LIMOS???*
*PM ME THANX.*


----------



## elJefe'67

hey guys i just had my wrapped frame stolen from the side of my house, i hadnt even unloaded the damn thing, i was gonna take it back to Jesse so he can weld the wishbone brackets on it next weekend but they got me.......

i have a reward for it and if i get the trailer back too it'll be a bigger reward... hit me up if anybody hears anything or knows anything....

i live in grand prairie and it happened today around 4:30 - 4:45, my daughter saw it when she got home from school and it was gone when i got home from work......................


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

DAMN ,THATS FUCKED UP,I WILL KEEP MY EARS OPEN !


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

*A REAL BIG THANKS GOING OUT TO THE UNITED LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION FOR YOUR SUPPORT ON OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC ! * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 21 2007, 12:28 PM~7948859
> *A REAL BIG THANKS GOING OUT TO THE UNITED LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION FOR YOUR SUPPORT ON OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC !   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@May 18 2007, 06:13 PM~7932886
> *hey guys i just had my wrapped frame stolen from the side of my house, i hadnt even unloaded the damn thing, i was gonna take it back to Jesse so he can weld the wishbone brackets on it next weekend but they got me.......
> 
> i have a reward for it and if i get the trailer back too it'll be a bigger reward... hit me up if anybody hears anything or knows anything....
> 
> i live in grand prairie and it happened today around 4:30 - 4:45, my daughter saw it when she got home from school and it was gone when i got home from work......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sux bro,ill keep an eye out for it


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 21 2007, 02:28 PM~7948859
> *A REAL BIG THANKS GOING OUT TO THE UNITED LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION FOR YOUR SUPPORT ON OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC !   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Very nice show, congrats---------Thanks for PLAQUE and making us feel welcomed!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@May 22 2007, 10:52 AM~7955365
> *Very nice show, congrats---------Thanks for PLAQUE and making us feel welcomed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS 4 COMING DOWN PIDO ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

For those who aren't going to Houston
This is the station that I got my start at so since I don't ever forget where I came from I'll be supporting the guys at KNON.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

MAJESTIX VOLLEYBALL TOURNAMENT MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND, 24 PK TO ENTER MUST BE BUD LIGHT CANS, WINNER TAKE ALL... GET THERE EARLY SO WE CAN GET THIS THING ORGANIZED 12:00 PREFERIBLY ONCE BRACKETS ARE SET UP, YOUR ASSED OUT....THANKS X'S


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG

We just got word that more space is available to us enough to fit another 100 cars or so.... So we will extend the online registration till June 30th and will except the first 200 pre-registered!!! :biggrin: 

You can still register online (and submit your payment through PayPal):

*REGISTER ONLINE!!!*

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@May 22 2007, 12:35 PM~7955621
> *For those who aren't going to Houston
> This is the station that I got my start at so since I don't ever forget where I came from I'll be supporting the guys at KNON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is it too late to enter the car show ?
how do we enter ?


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 24 2007, 07:10 AM~7968500
> *is it too late to enter the car show ?
> how do we enter ?
> *


Swing by and pick me up


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@May 23 2007, 10:22 PM~7967782
> *We just got word that more space is available to us enough to fit another 100 cars or so.... So we will extend the online registration till June 30th and will except the first 200 pre-registered!!! :biggrin:
> 
> You can still register online (and submit your payment through PayPal):
> 
> REGISTER ONLINE!!!
> 
> Hope to see you there!
> *


May 30th is the deadline sorry for the confusion....


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 24 2007, 07:10 AM~7968500
> *is it too late to enter the car show ?
> how do we enter ?
> *


Go by the station,or whenever they be broadcasting live from pizza patron..


----------



## TechniquesOG

*<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>Techniques Texas Chapter is Hosting there 2nd Annual Benefit car show for the VFW - July 15, 2007

Proceeds Benefit Veterans of Foreign Wars</span>*


----------



## TechniquesOG

*See you Homies there Sunday*


----------



## TopCopOG

*Dam RAIN !!!!!!!! We will be there*


----------



## STATION X

*RAIN OR SHINE HOMIES, SEE YOU THERE.*


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 26 2007, 09:20 AM~7982730
> *RAIN OR SHINE HOMIES, SEE YOU THERE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## borrowed time 64

LOOK OUT HOMIES THERE ARE FEW TAPITAS LEFT, PLENTY OF LOCS... EVEN GOT SOME FOR THE LIL' ONES... SHE WANTS TO BE LIKE HER DADDY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

From checking out the weather this morning, looks it is going to rain most of the day. We will be there regardless, but if any of you car clubs or solo riders can't make it because of the weather we understand. Don't come out if you don't want to get wet. I am going to start working on doing something else in a couple months so if you can't make it to this one don't worry we ain't goin out like that! :biggrin: 

Come out in your daily driver, it's all good!


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA MEETING THIS THURSDAY, MAY 31ST @8:30PM - PUGSLEYS LIBRARY............ *


----------



## BIG TEX

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 16 2007, 09:51 PM~7920326
> *8/5 - 1st Annual Show in Dallas, TX  Market Hall
> 
> 8/11 - Tiempos Locos Annual Show & Shine in Longview, TX (Maude Cobb Convention Center)
> 
> 8/26 - M&M Promotions 1st Annual Car Show & Festival in Houston, TX
> 
> 9/2 - Royal Touch's annual Car Show in Bryan, TX
> 
> 9/16 - LMPevents 2nd Annual Fiestas Patrias Festival in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center)
> 
> Nov. - 25th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show in Reliant Center
> 
> 2007 Show Calendar
> 
> June 17th -- 3rd Coast car show - 16th Move in - Convention Center
> 
> July 8th -- Dallas Lowriders Picnic -- Flag Pole Hill Park
> 
> July 15th --- TECHNIQUES CAR SHOW AT THE VFW ---
> 
> Augest 8th -- Texas CAR SHOW - 7th Move in -- Market Hall
> 
> Sept. 7th -- Playlanx Picnic ---- Samuel Park / East Dallas ! ! !!
> 
> These are the Show's and Picnic's that are already Set.
> 
> List of Show's and Picnic's that dates are not set yet
> 
> Jimmy's Sherman Latin Car Show
> 
> Shorty's 97.9 The Beat Car Show
> 
> Dirty Joe's car Show
> 
> ODESSA TX SUPER CAR SHOW
> 
> Hoptoberfest Picnic (usually 1st week of Oct)
> 
> Low Low's Picnic
> 
> *



:0


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

We had a great time! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX

Just want to thank all the car clubs and solo riders that attended our 5th Annual Picnic. The weather wasn’t the best but everyone still made it out. 

Big Thanx:

TECHNIQUES C.C.
PRESIDENTEZ C.C.
BLVD. ACES C.C.
INTOKABLES C.C.
DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C.
GARLANDS FINEST C.C.
LOW LOWS C.C.
JOKERZ C.C.
PHAYLANX C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
OUTKAST C.C.
GHETTO DREAMS
IRVING CUSTOMS
BAD BOYZ HYDRAULICS

LAID MAGAZINE – FERNANDO DEANDA
DALLASVIDA.COM - SYNBAD 

Jason J for making the long trip rain or shine!  :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda}

*ATTN: ALL ULA/DFW CAR CLUBS, SOLO RYDERS, FEMALES, PEEPS

Hello everyone, I wanted to let you know that M DOT will be shooting a music video this coming Monday. If your interested, here is the information:

Music video shoot will be for the song "Check Your Boy Out"
There will be 2 shoots one in the morning and one in the afternoon

1st shoot will be @ Bruton Bazaar @ noon
2233 Prairie Creek Rd. Dallas, Texas 75227 (Pleasant Grove)

2nd shoot will be @ South Side on Lamar @ 6PM - until ???
1409 S. Lamar St. Dallas, Texas 75215

Once again, its for this coming MONDAY, June 4th
He is requesting a Convertable Impala (If you have one, please contact Freddy B). If he cannot get an Impala, any convertable will be good. They are also needing some females, lot of them. So for all the ladies that are interested per Tim, please get your nails & toes done and PLEASE use lotion. Car clubs I know alot of you guys have nice rides, so get them ready, & bring them out on Monday. ANYONE interested (and if you have nothing to do on Monday), please come by, it will be fun, who knows we may see your car or you on his video. If you need more info please call Freddy B @ 972-880-6719...... See you guys there.................*


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

*KELLERS KELLERS KELLERS*


----------



## tijuanasean

Where is Kellers and what time?

I've never been out there and my car just arrived from the auto shippers.


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

:thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda}

*Music video shoot will be for the song "Check Your Boy Out"
There will be 2 shoots one in the morning and one in the afternoon

1st shoot will be @ Bruton Bazaar @ noon
2233 Prairie Creek Rd. Dallas, Texas 75227 (Pleasant Grove)

2nd shoot will be @ South Side on Lamar @ 6PM - until ???
1409 S. Lamar St. Dallas, Texas 75215

If you need more info please call Freddy B @ 972-880-6719...... 
*


----------



## Homie Styln

Look at those supremes look'n good..  Homie Styln off to Hard Kandy for some touch up work. Jaime and Lalo, hook it up. 
Need to be ready for 3rd Coast Custom show June 17th... That's my homie Teto haul'n my car 214-878-2781. Give him a call if you need a tow. He's been hauling lowrider for years..


----------



## elJefe'67

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@May 18 2007, 07:13 PM~7932886
> *hey guys i just had my wrapped frame stolen from the side of my house, i hadnt even unloaded the damn thing, i was gonna take it back to Jesse so he can weld the wishbone brackets on it next weekend but they got me.......
> 
> i have a reward for it and if i get the trailer back too it'll be a bigger reward... hit me up if anybody hears anything or knows anything....
> 
> i live in grand prairie and it happened today around 4:30 - 4:45, my daughter saw it when she got home from school and it was gone when i got home from work......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 to everyone in the DFW area, i'm looking for another frame to buy, hit me up if you know of anyone that has one for sale..........................


----------



## elJefe'67

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 5 2007, 03:23 PM~8046497
> *Look at those supremes look'n good..   Homie Styln off to Hard Kandy for some touch up work. Jaime and Lalo, hook it up.
> Need to be ready for 3rd Coast Custom show June 17th... That's my homie Teto haul'n my car 214-878-2781. Give him a call if you need a tow. He's been hauling lowrider for years..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good homie...


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jun 7 2007, 02:01 PM~8060912
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 5 2007, 02:23 PM~8046497
> *Look at those supremes look'n good..   Homie Styln off to Hard Kandy for some touch up work. Jaime and Lalo, hook it up.
> Need to be ready for 3rd Coast Custom show June 17th... That's my homie Teto haul'n my car 214-878-2781. Give him a call if you need a tow. He's been hauling lowrider for years..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BAD Ass John !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5811MSgtP

*<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>Techniques Lets Do IT!!!</span>*


----------



## {belinda}

pic's from D-Town Bombs Picnic




Winner of the $$$$$$..... Jimmy from Sherman


















playing football...........


----------



## 214RIDERZ

HEY THAT PICNCI LOOKED GOOD TO BAD I GOT THERE SO LATE I EHARD SOMETHIGN BOUT SOMEONE GOT SHOT OR SOMETHING AFTER EVERYONE LEFT THERE


----------



## {belinda}

*REMINDER..............*
meeting thursday, June 14th Pugsleys Library - 8:30


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jun 11 2007, 12:26 AM~8080249
> * I HEARD SOMETHIGN BOUT SOMEONE GOT SHOT OR SOMETHING AFTER EVERYONE LEFT THERE
> *



WTF IS THAT TRU? :0


----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C.

We just wanted to say thank you to all of the car clubs that came out to our picnic yesterday. We hope everybody had a good time. 

What happened after the picnic was some nieghborhood kids shooting up in the air.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by D-Town Bombs C.C._@Jun 11 2007, 12:25 PM~8082932
> *We just wanted to say thank you to all of the car clubs that came out to our picnic yesterday. We hope everybody had a good time.
> 
> What happened after the picnic was some nieghborhood kids shooting up in the air.
> *



Get DPD for Security! :biggrin: 

Those little fuckers don't act up when they are being watched by DPD.

:twak:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG+May 25 2007, 07:25 AM~7975760-->
> 
> 
> 
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>Techniques Texas Chapter is Hosting there 2nd Annual Benefit car show for the VFW - July 15, 2007
> 
> Proceeds Benefit Veterans of Foreign Wars</span>*
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homie Styln_@Jun 16 2007, 10:06 PM~8118612
> *I hope all the ULA members, families and friends all come and support Leonard, his car show honors our Veterans. Dallas Loweriders has a family members fighting for us in Iraq.. I'm sure there are many ULA members who have family or friends over in Iraq or Afganistan.. Leonard spent over 1 year in Iraq, so let's all support this show..
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda}

hey peeps, this is belinda, I was trying to see if you guys can help me out. My little brothers truck (below) was stolen from my moms house this morning around 4am in West Dallas. I need to see if you guys can help out by keeping your eyes open. If you guys see this truck please let me know or call the cops for us. My brother only 22 yrs old, had busted his ass to have a little something so some busta can just come out and take his stuff. His truck had a touch screen radio, screens, system and some 24"s. We call the cops but they said they cant do much becuase the window was not busted. So can I please get your help and if you see it, please call the cops or let me know. Thanks 


http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k240/la_bella_princessa-12/******.jpg


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Jun 18 2007, 10:32 AM~8126520
> *hey peeps, this is belinda, I was trying to see if you guys can help me out.  My little brothers truck (below) was stolen from my moms house this morning around 4am in West Dallas.  I need to see if you guys can help out by keeping your eyes open.  If you guys see this truck please let me know or call the cops for us.  My brother only 22 yrs old, had busted his ass to have a little something so some busta can just come out and take his stuff.  His truck had a touch screen radio, screens, system and some 24"s.  We call the cops but they said they cant do much becuase the window was not busted.  So can I please get your help and if you see it, please call the cops or let me know.  Thanks
> http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k240/la_bella_princessa-12/******.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THATS FUCKED UP..........WILL KEEP AN EYE OUT THOUGH


----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jun 18 2007, 08:35 AM~8126555
> *DAMN THATS FUCKED UP..........WILL KEEP AN EYE OUT THOUGH
> *



thanks


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Jun 18 2007, 10:32 AM~8126520
> *hey peeps, this is belinda, I was trying to see if you guys can help me out.  My little brothers truck (below) was stolen from my moms house this morning around 4am in West Dallas.  I need to see if you guys can help out by keeping your eyes open.  If you guys see this truck please let me know or call the cops for us.  My brother only 22 yrs old, had busted his ass to have a little something so some busta can just come out and take his stuff.  His truck had a touch screen radio, screens, system and some 24"s.  We call the cops but they said they cant do much becuase the window was not busted.  So can I please get your help and if you see it, please call the cops or let me know.  Thanks
> http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k240/la_bella_princessa-12/******.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its sad that people cant have shit without some fools trying to have an easy come up, but thats why my truck will have stocks and no system, too much hassle and worries. I always know my shit will be there, nothing to steal, lol..gotta keep a truck like that locked up too many crackies out there in west Dino...well keep an eye out too...


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Jun 18 2007, 10:32 AM~8126520
> *hey peeps, this is belinda, I was trying to see if you guys can help me out.  My little brothers truck (below) was stolen from my moms house this morning around 4am in West Dallas.  I need to see if you guys can help out by keeping your eyes open.  If you guys see this truck please let me know or call the cops for us.  My brother only 22 yrs old, had busted his ass to have a little something so some busta can just come out and take his stuff.  His truck had a touch screen radio, screens, system and some 24"s.  We call the cops but they said they cant do much becuase the window was not busted.  So can I please get your help and if you see it, please call the cops or let me know.  Thanks
> http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k240/la_bella_princessa-12/******.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


May be we can luck out again. Mondo helped with locating Big Shawns Caddy, so you never know when we have so many eyes on the street.. :angry:


----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C.

Belinda I saw that truck on Hampton and twelve street by the new verio gas station this morning around 6:30 going south. I will keep an eye out still.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

![/b]
[/b][/quote]



Didn't make show we decided not to because of fathers day, but all of you that did support this show should address all the issues. 
Been hearing allot of things didn't go right, should not let this happen again next year or next show.
I hear there's someone else trying to put on a show $50 pre-registration :uh: and they want the keys to your ride before you leave the building. :nono:


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 20 2007, 12:51 PM~8141690
> *3rd Coast Car Show</span>
> Didn't make show we decided not to because of fathers day, but all of you that did support this show should address all the issues.
> Been hearing allot of things didn't go right, should not let this happen again next year or next show.
> I hear there's someone else trying to put on a show $50 pre-registration :uh: and
> <span style=\'color:red\'>they want the keys to your ride before you leave the building. :nono:
> *




:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Jun 20 2007, 12:55 PM~8141712
> *[/color]
> 
> :uh:
> *


When I take my lolo out clubin I valet park and don't even leave them park my ride nor have the key................. :nono: 

And to let someone that working a show to let them keep my keys........ :buttkick:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

they want the keys to your ride before you leave the building


> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Jun 20 2007, 11:55 AM~8141712
> *[/color]
> 
> :uh:
> *


yea now thats some stupid shit right there...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

THE KEYS FOR THE RIDES ,HELL NOOO ,YOU NEVER HEARD OF NO SHOW ASKING FOR NO DAMN KEYS, IM FIXING TO EMAIL THAT LADY ABOUT THIS !


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 20 2007, 01:00 PM~8142018
> *THE KEYS FOR THE RIDES ,HELL NOOO ,YOU NEVER HEARD OF NO SHOW ASKING FOR NO DAMN KEYS, IM FIXING TO EMAIL THAT LADY ABOUT THIS !
> *


wtf did i miss aint no one going to keep the keys for what to make copy's and catch you slipping :angry:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64+Jun 20 2007, 12:51 PM~8141690-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd Coast Car Show
> Didn't make show we decided not to because of fathers day, but all of you that did support this show should address all the issues.
> Been hearing allot of things didn't go right, should not let this happen again next year or next show.
> I hear there's someone else trying to put on a show $50 pre-registration :uh: and they want the keys to your ride before you leave the building. :nono:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> add this ----------
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-muhammad a chess_@Mar 2 2007, 04:33 PM~7391918
> *plenty food and cold beer  yes cold beer    ice cold beer
> *



I got sick on the food the lady was a ass and NO BEER !


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 20 2007, 12:51 PM~8141690
> *3rd Coast Car Show
> Didn't make show we decided not to because of fathers day, but all of you that did support this show should address all the issues.
> Been hearing allot of things didn't go right, should not let this happen again next year or next show.
> I hear there's someone else trying to put on a show $50 pre-registration :uh: and they want the keys to your ride before you leave the building. :nono:
> *



count me out ! 

That sounds like some shady shit right there :scrutinize:


----------



## 214-CADDY

*THIS SHOW HAPPENS EVERY YEAR IN MEMORY OF FALLEN GPD OFFICER RONNIE LERMA...*


----------



## bigdaddy

All Iam going to say about the show is that they had alot Lowriders show love and the shit was not returned.

Also, After the show was the most fucked up part to me....
They just shut off the lights and basically said " Go Home ! "
What kind of shit is that !

I been treated better in County..........

:thumbsdown:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 20 2007, 12:00 PM~8142018
> *THE KEYS FOR THE RIDES ,HELL NOOO ,YOU NEVER HEARD OF NO SHOW ASKING FOR NO DAMN KEYS, IM FIXING TO EMAIL THAT LADY ABOUT THIS !
> *


read # 7 :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 20 2007, 03:24 PM~8142532
> *read # 7  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damm look at #3 on the top too..........

*They got to be out they got damm minds for #7 *

and only 2 places for lowriders !

*Hood dreamz is rigth becues these hood mother fu*kers are dreaming ! 
and smokeing*



I think I will Pass.................


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jun 20 2007, 01:30 PM~8142572
> *Damm look at  #3 on the top too..........
> 
> They got to be out they got damm minds for #7
> 
> and only 2 places for lowriders !
> 
> Hood dreamz is rigth becues these hood mother fu*kers are dreaming !
> and smokeing
> I think I will Pass.................
> *


do they really have 10G's to give away "right now - right now" or are they hoping to make 50G's and maybe payout if they do good at the door???

$50 pre-reg :no: 

LOWRIDER CLASS only 2 prizes. 

OLD SCHOOL what do they consider as being old school?

BEST SLAB $1000
BEST LOWRIDER $500

:ugh:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 20 2007, 03:59 PM~8142735
> *do they really have 10G's to give away "right now - right now" or are they hoping to make 50G's and maybe payout if they do good at the door???
> 
> $50 pre-reg  :no:
> 
> LOWRIDER CLASS only 2 prizes.
> 
> OLD SCHOOL what do they consider as being old school?
> 
> BEST SLAB $1000
> BEST LOWRIDER $500
> 
> :ugh:
> *



oh shit.......


----------



## Forgiven 63

:nicoderm: 

BEST SLAB $1000
1st place DUB $500
2nd place DUB $250

1st place lowrider $500
2nd place lowrider $250


----------



## dallastejas

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 20 2007, 03:59 PM~8142735
> *do they really have 10G's to give away "right now - right now" or are they hoping to make 50G's and maybe payout if they do good at the door???
> 
> $50 pre-reg  :no:
> 
> LOWRIDER CLASS only 2 prizes.
> 
> OLD SCHOOL what do they consider as being old school?
> 
> BEST SLAB $1000
> BEST LOWRIDER $500
> 
> :ugh:
> *


Imma take my lac up thereI got Dummy lights on it ..thats ol school :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 20 2007, 03:59 PM~8142735
> *do they really have 10G's to give away "right now - right now" or are they hoping to make 50G's and maybe payout if they do good at the door???
> 
> $50 pre-reg  :no:
> 
> LOWRIDER CLASS only 2 prizes.
> 
> OLD SCHOOL what do they consider as being old school?
> 
> BEST SLAB $1000
> BEST LOWRIDER $500
> 
> :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Look's like im gonna pass on this show also.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Jun 20 2007, 03:38 PM~8142980
> *Imma take my lac up thereI got Dummy lights on it ..thats ol school :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19

NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE BUT IT SEEM LIKE EVERYONE IS TRYIN TO GET RICH OUT OF OUR COMMUNITY AND WE GET SHIT IN RETURN.........(THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY THAT IS AND ALL OF A SUDDEN PEOPLE TELL THEM SELVES IF HE CAN THROW A SHOW THEN I CAN..YEA RIGHT....FUCK AL THIS SHIT IT'S STUPID AND PEOPLE ARE LOOKIN FOPR A REAL QUICK COME UP....SO ANY BULLSHIT AS SHOW THAT CANT DO SHIT RIGHT THEN ME AND MY MEMBERS WONT BE GOIN NEITHER WILL MY EMPLOYESS FOM MY SHOP EITHER.................NEEDS TO BE ADRESSED AT THE U.L.A........


----------



## Incognito

We need to stop letting every dam promoter that comes in the door for the first time be part of the ULA by telling them to pay dues!! We don't need their money, then they turn around and try to make more money off of entry fees. 

This $50 show is a good example, what makes ya think that he's going to have a good turn out..... 

3rd. Coast car show had been advertised for over a year and look at the turn out that he had...

My 2 cents.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Jun 20 2007, 09:25 PM~8144840
> *We need to stop letting every dam promoter that comes in the door for the first time be part of the ULA by telling them to pay dues!! We don't need their money, then they turn around and try to make more money off of entry fees.
> 
> This $50 show is a good example, what makes ya think that he's going to have a good turn out.....
> 
> 3rd. Coast car show had been advertised for over a year and look at the turn out that he had...
> 
> My 2 cents.
> *



VERY GOOD POINT JORGE, THIS IS VERY TRUE ,BUT AT LEAST IN HOMIES DEFENSE HE DID ATTEND EVERY ULA MEETING FOR OVER A YEAR ,AND STILL THE SHOW WAS NOT AS GOOD AS I THINK IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN ,KIND OF MAKES YOU THINK ABOUT ALL THIS SHOWS THAT JUST POP OUT OF NOWHERE !


----------



## TOP DOG '64

The ULA and all the DFW car clubs should get back to the basics, like we did with LRM. 
Lower Registration Fees 
More wrist bands
Food & Drinks (move-in)

That way the car clubs and solo riderz have less to loose. 
That is how this ULA started because of LRM and their $50entry fees & 2 wrist bands. 

Even if this fool is saying half of the $50 will go back into the ULA, the ULA is not about making money we pull together when we need to. 

Doing business with promoters is not good, keep it simple.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 21 2007, 08:21 AM~8146643
> *The ULA and all the DFW car clubs should get back to the basics, like we did with LRM.
> Lower Registration Fees
> More wrist bands
> Food & Drinks (move-in)
> 
> That way the car clubs and solo riderz have less to loose.
> That is how this ULA started because of LRM and their $50entry fees & 2 wrist bands.
> 
> Even if this fool is saying half of the $50 will go back into the ULA, the ULA is not about making money we pull together when we need to.
> 
> Doing business with promoters is not good, keep it simple.
> *


*

If its not in writeing.. Im not buying it..... snatch and dash



Food & Drinks (move-in) would be nice too..*


----------



## People's Choice

Damn, should I still do my show at Lady Luck, cause now it seem like the car clubs are unhappy with the promoters.  Some promoters are good and I know for a fact that this show the WEGO TOUR is a good show and we do whatever we can for the car clubs, the sponsors, the people who gets the booths, and the people at the show :biggrin: , so don't let a few people get our blood pressure up cause it ain't worth it!!!!!! MY 2 CENTS....THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE AND I'M OUT THIS BITCH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 20 2007, 11:14 PM~8145593
> *VERY GOOD POINT JORGE, THIS IS VERY TRUE ,BUT AT LEAST IN HOMIES DEFENSE HE DID ATTEND EVERY ULA MEETING FOR OVER A YEAR ,AND STILL THE SHOW WAS NOT AS GOOD AS I THINK IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN  ,KIND OF MAKES YOU THINK ABOUT ALL THIS SHOWS THAT JUST POP OUT OF NOWHERE !
> *


ALREADY X2 AND TO THINK HE DID ATTEND AND WAS ON LAYITLOW ALL THE TIME BEFORE THA SHOW AND NOW HE AINT...................COME ON NOW


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Jun 20 2007, 09:25 PM~8144840
> *We need to stop letting every dam promoter that comes in the door for the first time be part of the ULA by telling them to pay dues!! We don't need their money, then they turn around and try to make more money off of entry fees.
> 
> This $50 show is a good example, what makes ya think that he's going to have a good turn out.....
> 
> 3rd. Coast car show had been advertised for over a year and look at the turn out that he had...
> 
> My 2 cents.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 21 2007, 07:29 AM~8146856
> *Damn, should I still do my show at Lady Luck, cause now it seem like the car clubs are unhappy with the promoters.     Some promoters are good and I know for a fact that this show the WEGO TOUR is a good show and we do whatever we can for the car clubs, the sponsors, the people who gets the booths, and the people at the show :biggrin:  , so don't let a few people get our blood pressure up cause it ain't worth it!!!!!!   MY 2 CENTS....THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE AND I'M OUT THIS BITCH!!!!!!!!!!
> *


So your saying this makes since?

Everyone needs to start speaking up at the ULA meetings, this flier was handed out at the ULA meeting back on May 31st when it was given to me that was the first thing that caught my attention the *KEYS*. 

Who is going to judge this show the same people that are judging BEST SLAB? :uh: 

$50 ENTRY FEE :uh:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 21 2007, 10:22 AM~8147343
> *So your saying this makes since?
> 
> Everyone needs to start speaking up at the ULA meetings, this flier was handed out at the ULA meeting back on May 31st when it was given to me that was the first thing that caught my attention the KEYS.
> 
> Who is going to judge this show the same people that are judging BEST SLAB?  :uh:
> 
> $50 ENTRY FEE  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sound's to fishy our car club wont be there good luck to any of the club's or solo riders that attend


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 21 2007, 08:29 AM~8146856
> *Damn, should I still do my show at Lady Luck, cause now it seem like the car clubs are unhappy with the promoters.    Some promoters are good and I know for a fact that this show the WEGO TOUR is a good show and we do whatever we can for the car clubs, the sponsors, the people who gets the booths, and the people at the show :biggrin:  , so don't let a few people get our blood pressure up cause it ain't worth it!!!!!!  MY 2 CENTS....THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE AND I'M OUT THIS BITCH!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Its all good homie, just keep entry fees low and live up to promises!!  REAL TALK!! :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 21 2007, 08:29 AM~8146856
> *Damn, should I still do my show at Lady Luck, cause now it seem like the car clubs are unhappy with the promoters.    Some promoters are good and I know for a fact that this show the WEGO TOUR is a good show and we do whatever we can for the car clubs, the sponsors, the people who gets the booths, and the people at the show :biggrin:  , so don't let a few people get our blood pressure up cause it ain't worth it!!!!!!  MY 2 CENTS....THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE AND I'M OUT THIS BITCH!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## Forgiven 63




----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 21 2007, 12:20 PM~8147996
> *Its all good homie, just keep entry fees low and live up to promises!!  REAL TALK!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## People's Choice

REAL TALK!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 21 2007, 03:19 PM~8149199
> *REAL TALK!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## People's Choice

WHY YOU DOING ME LIKE THAT TINY? :uh:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 21 2007, 04:05 PM~8149562
> *WHY YOU DOING ME LIKE THAT TINY?  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: IM JUST MESSING WITH YOU BRO ! :biggrin:


----------



## 214-CADDY

*THIS SHOW HAPPENS EVERY YEAR IN MEMORY OF FALLEN GPD OFFICER RONNIE LERMA...*


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 21 2007, 08:21 AM~8146643
> *The ULA and all the DFW car clubs should get back to the basics, like we did with LRM.
> Lower Registration Fees
> More wrist bands
> Food & Drinks (move-in)
> 
> That way the car clubs and solo riderz have less to loose.
> That is how this ULA started because of LRM and their $50entry fees & 2 wrist bands.
> 
> Even if this fool is saying half of the $50 will go back into the ULA, the ULA is not about making money we pull together when we need to.
> 
> Doing business with promoters is not good, keep it simple.
> *



x2 good point topdog64


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 21 2007, 07:29 AM~8146856
> *Damn, should I still do my show at Lady Luck, cause now it seem like the car clubs are unhappy with the promoters.    Some promoters are good and I know for a fact that this show the WEGO TOUR is a good show and we do whatever we can for the car clubs, the sponsors, the people who gets the booths, and the people at the show :biggrin:  , so don't let a few people get our blood pressure up cause it ain't worth it!!!!!!  MY 2 CENTS....THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE AND I'M OUT THIS BITCH!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Dam..... don't take it personal (people's choice) don't sweat it... roockie want to be promoter.. JlK... you're alright bro, I liked how you treated us in Houston when we rolled up, with a red carpet and shit.... that's what i'm talking about, we'll be at Lady luck for sure my *****!!!.... HERE WEGO TOUR :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

THANKS MY ***** AND EVERYBODY ELSE WHO SUPPORT THE WEGO TOUR!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL

Posting this up for a homie .... this is tomorrow ....


----------



## lowlow81

I'm need of pictures of the murals on Tombraider the hopper and Striptease ASAP, if anyone has these can you send them to me thanks!


----------



## lowlow81

First one to get me pictures will get a free kiss on the cheek from MS.DANI at Houston LRM!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Jun 22 2007, 03:47 PM~8156789
> *First one to get me pictures will get a free kiss on the cheek from MS.DANI at Houston LRM!!!
> *


YOU CAN GO UNDER PRESIDENTEZ CC HERE ON LOWRIDER GENERAL FOR SOME MURALS FROM "STRIPTEASE",IM GOING TO SEE IF I GOT SOME OTHER ONES,WHAT ARE THEY FOR ? :dunno:


----------



## SPOOKY

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Jun 22 2007, 05:47 PM~8156789
> *First one to get me pictures will get a free kiss on the cheek from MS.DANI at Houston LRM!!!
> *


L/S or R/S ? :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Jun 22 2007, 03:47 PM~8156789
> *First one to get me pictures will get a free kiss on the cheek from MS.DANI at Houston LRM!!!
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:
:biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2007, 11:45 AM~8155484
> *Posting this up for a homie .... this is tomorrow ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CAR SHOWS & EVENTS THAT SUPPORT THE COMMUNITIES...

:thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jun 7 2007, 02:01 PM~8060912
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 214-CADDY

ANY PICTURES FROM SATURDAYS CAR SHOW, HEARD R.O. & O.C. CAR CLUBS WERE THERE...

:ugh:


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA meeting this Thursday, June 28th @ 8:30 pm. --- Pugsley's Library - 35 & Walnut Hill *


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

THE HOMIE THAT DOES OUR SHIRTS TOLD ME TO TELL EVERYBODY IN THE U.L.A. THAT IF YOU WANT HIM TO PRINT THE U.L.A. LOGO ON THE SLEEVES OF YOUR SHIRTS HE COULD DO THEM FOR $2 A SHIRT ,HE IS LOCATED IN OAK CLIFF OFF DAVIS AND TYLER ,HIS NAME IS CLEM -----#214-941-6641 ,TELL HIM "TINY "SENT YOU !


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Jun 25 2007, 10:35 AM~8171449
> *ttt*


----------



## Eternal Life

FOR MORE INFO:832-297-2761


----------



## borrowed time 64

:wave:


----------



## PedroF

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 27 2007, 08:05 AM~8186084
> *FOR MORE INFO:832-297-2761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS FOR POSTING UP MY FLYER


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by PedroF_@Jun 28 2007, 12:47 PM~8195060
> *:biggrin: THANKS FOR POSTING UP MY FLYER
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN 78

who is planning on going to the hooddreamz show


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Who went to the show?


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jul 1 2007, 08:51 PM~8215280
> *Who went to the show?
> *


what show?


----------



## Synbad979

FYI-Just a Heads up....PM me if your club will be able to go....
__________________________________________________________________

The Boys and Girls Clubs of Denton County (a 501c-3 non-profit organization www.bgcdentoncounty.org will host a free Health Fair, Saturday, August 4, 2007 at Terry’s Grocery in Lewisville, Texas. The Health Fair will target Hispanics in Lewisville and the surrounding communities that require free medical check ups. Included at the Health Fair will be South Texas Dental providing free dental screening, Wal-Mart Vision Centers providing free eye exams, Amerigroup Texas providing information about CHIPS (Children’s Health Insurance Program for $50/month per family) My Life Care providing full body scans and other clinics and medical providers providing free screenings. Additionally, HispanicLending.com will be there to provide home buyer’s education seminars to help 1st time Hispanics home buyers. All companies will be providing bilingual associates to help those that speak English or Spanish.

It would be great if the Lowriders of Dallas could bring a few cars up to the event. All monies raised will be donated to the Boys and Girls Clubs of Denton County to kick off their fundraiser to bring a new facility to Lewisville.

When is your next meeting and I will attend and provide more information.
Thanks!
Rick Troutman
President
HispanicLending.com
972-898-3879


----------



## Synbad979

Saw the fire marshall on Saturday at the AA Center he said that if it wasn't for Dallas Lowriders there would have been 20 cars at that carshow on Saturday.

Did they win the $10,000?


----------



## str8_tripn_82

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jul 2 2007, 11:31 AM~8218703
> *Saw the fire marshall on Saturday at the AA Center he said that if it wasn't for Dallas Lowriders there would have been 20 cars at that carshow on Saturday.
> 
> Did they win the $10,000?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jul 2 2007, 12:31 PM~8218703
> *Saw the fire marshall on Saturday at the AA Center he said that if it wasn't for Dallas Lowriders there would have been 20 cars at that carshow on Saturday.
> 
> Did they win the $10,000?
> *


THERE WAS AROUND 5O CARS AT THE SHOW AT THE MOST ,IF IT WASN'T FOR THE U.L.A. HE WOULD HAVE NOT HAD REALLY NO CARS AT ALL ,THE CAR CLUBS THAT ATTENDED WERE:

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC

ESTILO CC

PHAYLANX CC

ROLERZ ONLY CC

GHETTO DREAMS CC

PRESIDENTEZ CC

AND A FEW SOLO RIDERS ,

HOMEBOY SAID HE WAS GOING TO PAY UP TODAY ,WE WILL SEE ! :scrutinize:


----------



## majestix65

> THERE WAS AROUND 5O CARS AT THE SHOW AT THE MOST ,IF IT WASN'T FOR THE U.L.A. HE WOULD HAVE NOT HAD REALLY NO CARS AT ALL ,THE CAR CLUBS THAT ATTENDED WERE:
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC
> 
> ESTILO CC
> 
> PHAYLANX CC
> 
> ROLERZ ONLY CC
> 
> GHETTO DREAMS CC
> 
> PRESIDENTEZ CC
> 
> AND A FEW SOLO RIDERS ,
> 
> HOMEBOY SAID HE WAS GOING TO PAY UP TODAY ,WE WILL SEE !
> :0


----------



## VENOM65

> THERE WAS AROUND 5O CARS AT THE SHOW AT THE MOST ,IF IT WASN'T FOR THE U.L.A. HE WOULD HAVE NOT HAD REALLY NO CARS AT ALL ,THE CAR CLUBS THAT ATTENDED WERE:
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC
> 
> ESTILO CC
> 
> PHAYLANX CC
> 
> ROLERZ ONLY CC
> 
> GHETTO DREAMS CC
> 
> PRESIDENTEZ CC
> 
> AND A FEW SOLO RIDERS ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he said he would pay us today.
> 
> HOMEBOY SAID HE WAS GOING TO PAY UP TODAY ,WE WILL SEE !
> :0
Click to expand...


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 2 2007, 12:57 PM~8218829
> *THERE WAS AROUND 5O CARS AT THE SHOW AT THE MOST ,IF IT WASN'T FOR THE U.L.A. HE WOULD HAVE NOT HAD REALLY NO CARS AT ALL ,THE CAR CLUBS THAT ATTENDED WERE:
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC
> 
> ESTILO CC
> 
> PHAYLANX CC
> 
> ROLERZ ONLY CC
> 
> GHETTO DREAMS CC
> 
> PRESIDENTEZ CC
> 
> AND A FEW SOLO RIDERS ,
> 
> HOMEBOY SAID HE WAS GOING TO PAY UP TODAY ,WE WILL SEE ! :scrutinize:
> *


was this the show where they kept the car keys??


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jul 2 2007, 03:46 PM~8219989
> *was this the show where they kept the car keys??
> *


NO KEYS WERE KEPT BRO !


----------



## outlawcrewcab

hey what do i need to due to join the ULA? Sammy Torres told me about it and has said he was going to take me one thursday but we always end up playing phone tag the day and i miss them ? i own Outlaw Motorsports. i do air ride, body drops, frame wraps, 4 links, donks, lambo and suicide doors. we are a full fab shop. we dont sell wheels or grills or lights. no paint just Metal work. I re did all the air ride oh his accord


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Jul 2 2007, 05:51 PM~8220415
> *hey  what do i need to due to join the ULA? Sammy Torres told me about it  and has said he was going to take me one thursday  but we always end up playing phone tag the day  and i miss them ? i own Outlaw Motorsports. i do air ride, body drops, frame wraps, 4 links, donks, lambo and suicide doors.  we are a full fab shop. we dont sell wheels or grills or lights. no paint  just Metal work. I re did all the air ride oh his accord
> *



We will be meeting at pugsley's library next thursday @ 8pm....
it's off 35 & Walnut Hill


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 2 2007, 01:57 PM~8218829
> *THERE WAS AROUND 5O CARS AT THE SHOW AT THE MOST ,IF IT WASN'T FOR THE U.L.A. HE WOULD HAVE NOT HAD REALLY NO CARS AT ALL ,THE CAR CLUBS THAT ATTENDED WERE:
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC
> 
> ESTILO CC
> 
> PHAYLANX CC
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> 
> GHETTO DREAMS CC
> 
> PRESIDENTEZ CC
> 
> AND A FEW SOLO RIDERS ,
> 
> HOMEBOY SAID HE WAS GOING TO PAY UP TODAY ,WE WILL SEE ! :scrutinize:
> *



Oh my bad guess the fire marshall just saw their plaque.....
Well Looks like it was another ULA event!!!
Hope that Homeboy pays up.......
Sorry you guys had to sit thru another bullshit show....atleast you weren't in the heat and humidity at the AA Center Parking lot.......


----------



## Str8Game

still waiting on a IOU from this past weekend :uh:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Jul 2 2007, 11:06 PM~8223404
> *still waiting on a IOU from this past weekend :uh:
> *


*X2*


----------



## ULA




----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jul 3 2007, 05:58 AM~8224877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
nice.................


----------



## 9-lives

SO WHATS UP !!! I SAY WE GET A POOL SHOOTER FROM EVERY CLUB AND GET IT ON @ THA NEXT ULA MEETING !?!?!!? WHO'S DOWN !!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

:uh: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O.




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO




----------



## PURPLE PASSION

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 2 2007, 01:57 PM~8218829
> *THERE WAS AROUND 5O CARS AT THE SHOW AT THE MOST ,IF IT WASN'T FOR THE U.L.A. HE WOULD HAVE NOT HAD REALLY NO CARS AT ALL ,THE CAR CLUBS THAT ATTENDED WERE:
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC
> 
> ESTILO CC
> 
> PHAYLANX CC
> 
> ROLERZ ONLY CC
> 
> GHETTO DREAMS CC
> 
> PRESIDENTEZ CC
> 
> AND A FEW SOLO RIDERS ,
> 
> HOMEBOY SAID HE WAS GOING TO PAY UP TODAY ,WE WILL SEE ! :scrutinize:
> *


*HOW COULD YOU FORGET US MAYBE YOU WERE DRUNK N E WAYZ WHO HAD THE BEER* :0 J/P


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jul 4 2007, 12:30 AM~8231911
> *HOW COULD YOU FORGET US MAYBE YOU WERE DRUNK N E WAYZ WHO HAD THE BEER :0  J/P
> *


:uh: THIS WAS THE HOODDREAMZ SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND , AND YEAH WE DID HAVE SOME BEER AT THIS SHOW ,DON'T WORRY BRO, CATCH US AT THE DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC ,WE WILL HOOK YOU UP FOR THEM BEERS THAT YOU GAVE US AT THE OTHER SHOW !


----------



## PIQUE86

ULA q-VO..


----------



## MAJESTIX

*We have decided not to take a chance with the weather tonight's forecast is 50% chance of rain. 

The Keller’s Cruise Night is cancelled for tonight; let's get ready for Sunday and the Dallas Lowriders Picnic.*


----------



## Homie Styln

Dallas Lowriders CC, Sorry Picnic CANCELED. The parks dept called and said the park is soaked. They have provided me with 3 new dates. Were looking at Aug 26.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Jul 2 2007, 10:06 PM~8223404
> *still waiting on a IOU from this past weekend :uh:
> *



X123156456445465454


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 6 2007, 12:32 PM~8248425
> *X123156456445465454
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

whats up with the site, nothing works?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 6 2007, 12:32 PM~8248425
> *X123156456445465454
> *


THAT FOOL DON'T EVEN ANSWER THE PHONE NOMORE ! :twak:


----------



## Eternal Life

LOL LOL


----------



## elJefe'67

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 6 2007, 05:26 PM~8249996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL LOL
> *


 :uh: thats not cool!! :angry:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

I got 2 CROME solenoid blocks for sale $100.00 and 2 12" CROME cylinders for sale.never used $120.00 hit me up.9.408.8906


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

oh yea HONK!HONK!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

OBSESSION C.C. would like to invite all lowriders out to ATLANT GA. to our 
annual cook out and hop 

Last year there was near 200 low lows present

We will be feeding every one on us 
"eating around 2 pm"

KJ CALI SWANGIN will be there all day filming his new dvd

Once again the only $$$$ you need is to put on your hood

for contact info call manny 404-427-7918 or PM your's truly

"vendors welcome"


----------



## 9-lives

WHAT'D UP !!!!! YOU GUYS READY FOR THA KLEAN UP CREW TO PUT IT ON YA ON THA POOL TABLE THURSDAY !!!!.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

:uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 9 2007, 11:04 AM~8266207
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:
> *


 NO PRACTICING HOMIE !!!!! :nono: :nono: :nono: :no: :no:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Jul 2 2007, 11:06 PM~8223404
> *still waiting on a IOU from this past weekend :uh:
> *


HE MIGHT SURPRISE US WITH OUR CASH MONEY AT THE MEETING THURSDAY ! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

*Beer Raffle for 15 cases of Beer ! ! ! !

If You need Raffle Ticktes, hit me up !

I got That " Super - SALE " on Raffle Tickets ! ! ! !*


----------



## ULA




----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 8 2007, 07:31 PM~8261389
> *I got 2 CROME solenoid blocks for sale $100.00 and 2 12" CROME cylinders for sale.never used  $120.00 hit me up.9.408.8906
> *


U ACCEPT LONESTAR... :scrutinize:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jul 11 2007, 04:07 PM~8285944
> *U ACCEPT LONESTAR... :scrutinize:
> *


SHIT ,I WOULD 2 FOR 1 ! :biggrin:


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

ULA meeting Thrusday right, time & location, please ????, if everything goes right this will be my first meeting, Pido, LOW 4 LIFE


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

ITS ON 35N GO ALL THE WAY TO WALNUT HILL AND TAKE A RIGHT ,AT THE FIRST LIGHT YOU COME TO TAKE A LEFT ,IYS RIGHT BEHIND BURGER KING, IT'S CALLED PUGSLEY'S LIBRARY !


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA MEETING tonight at 8:00 pm..... Pugsley Library - 35& Walnut Hill*


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 11 2007, 11:05 PM~8288979
> *ITS ON 35N GO ALL THE WAY TO WALNUT HILL AND TAKE A RIGHT ,AT THE FIRST LIGHT YOU COME TO TAKE A LEFT ,IYS RIGHT BEHIND BURGER KING, IT'S CALLED PUGSLEY'S LIBRARY !
> *


thanks bro, see you's tonight!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jul 11 2007, 03:07 PM~8285944
> *U ACCEPT LONESTAR... :scrutinize:
> *



YEp yep Im a poor mexican!


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 12 2007, 05:36 PM~8295033
> *YEp yep Im a poor mexican!
> *



You aint poor your married..... :biggrin:


----------



## str8_tripn_82

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jul 12 2007, 04:06 PM~8295289
> *You aint poor your married..... :biggrin:
> *


thatz why he's a poor messican.....cause he's married :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Jul 12 2007, 09:18 PM~8297824
> *thatz why he's a poor messican.....cause he's married :biggrin: j/k
> *



exactly, im a poor married mexican...


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

As President of LOW 4 LIFE CC, we would like to thank the ULA for allowing us to join your association. LOW 4 LIFE-DFW will support the ULA with honor, loyalty, and pride. Special thanks to all the members and clubs that made me feel right at home and welcomed me to Texas. Can't wait the continue too meet all the members and all the clubs, see you's at the events, Pido, L4L


----------



## People's Choice

THANKS FOR COMING TO THE ULA MEETING LAST NIGHT AND WE ARE HAPPY THAT YOU HAVE JOIN THE ULA!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG

* THE SHOW IS A GO SCREW THE RAIN... TECHNIQUES WILL BE THERE

HERE IS A MAP*

VFW MAP TO THE TECHNIQUES 2ND ANNUAL VFW BENEFIT CAR SHOW 15 JULY 2007 RAIN OR SHINE


Shot at 2007-07-13


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 13 2007, 01:19 PM~8302592
> * THE SHOW IS A GO SCREW THE RAIN... TECHNIQUES WILL BE THERE
> 
> HERE IS A MAP
> 
> VFW MAP TO THE TECHNIQUES 2ND ANNUAL VFW BENEFIT CAR SHOW 15 JULY 2007 RAIN OR SHINE
> 
> *


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Today at Kiest Park with the family....


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Jul 13 2007, 01:27 PM~8302143
> *As President of LOW 4 LIFE CC, we would like to thank the ULA for allowing us to join your association.  LOW 4 LIFE-DFW will support the ULA with honor, loyalty, and pride.  Special thanks to all the members and clubs that made me feel right at home and welcomed me to Texas.  Can't wait the continue too meet all the members and all the clubs, see you's at the events, Pido, L4L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Jul 13 2007, 01:27 PM~8302143
> *As President of LOW 4 LIFE CC, we would like to thank the ULA for allowing us to join your association.  LOW 4 LIFE-DFW will support the ULA with honor, loyalty, and pride.  Special thanks to all the members and clubs that made me feel right at home and welcomed me to Texas.  Can't wait the continue too meet all the members and all the clubs, see you's at the events, Pido, L4L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Glad to have you homie.. Their's Strength in numbers..

Homie John; Dallas Lowriders CC


----------



## monte88

CONGRATS PIDO ON JOINING..I HAVE DONE SOME READING ON IT AND IT SEEMS COOL..WILL THEY HAVE ANYTHING LIKE THIS UP HERE IN MICHIGAN?


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 16 2007, 10:53 AM~8318391
> *Glad to have you homie.. Their's Strength in numbers..
> 
> Homie John; Dallas Lowriders CC
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Jul 13 2007, 12:27 PM~8302143
> *As President of LOW 4 LIFE CC, we would like to thank the ULA for allowing us to join your association.  LOW 4 LIFE-DFW will support the ULA with honor, loyalty, and pride.  Special thanks to all the members and clubs that made me feel right at home and welcomed me to Texas.  Can't wait the continue too meet all the members and all the clubs, see you's at the events, Pido, L4L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

Now all you need to do is bring down some michigan snow!!!


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Jul 16 2007, 11:18 AM~8318542
> *CONGRATS PIDO ON JOINING..I HAVE DONE SOME READING ON IT AND IT SEEMS COOL..WILL THEY HAVE ANYTHING LIKE THIS UP HERE IN MICHIGAN?
> *


You guys should talk with the other clubs, shops and solo riders and get a ULA type org started. It's really helped here. Helped calm down the hate'n and helped us put together some really good events..


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 16 2007, 07:16 PM~8322674
> *You guys should talk with the other clubs, shops and solo riders and get a ULA type org started. It's really helped here. Helped calm down the hate'n and helped us put together some really good events..
> *



I HAVE TO AGREE WITH THAT. CUZ BEFORE THE ULA THERE WAS NOTHIN BUT BULLSHIT. HOORAY FOR THE ULA. LOL


----------



## TopCopOG

* Homies More PIX.. click the link below.. Again I want to Thank everyone for the support and all the car clubs from the ULA...
came to show BIG PROPS
*

VFW Benefit car Show Techniques.. PICTURES

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/slidesh...d=1184861973871


----------



## TechniquesOG

FIRST OF ALL I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT, IT WAS A WAY BIGGER TURN-OUT THEN LAST YEAR AGAIN THANKS TO EVERYBODY FOR COMING OUT THE VFW PERSONNEL WERE HAPPY WITH THE SUPPORT

HERES A FEW CLUBS THAT CAME OUT

MAJESTIX CC

PHAYLANX CC

LOW LOWS CC

ESTILO CC

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC

JOKERZ CC

INTOKABLEZ CC

HARD CANDY CUSTOMS

IRVING CUSTOMS

OUTKAST CC

VETERANOS CC

HARD KANDY KUSTOMS

JB CUSTOMS

ROLLERS ONLY



*IM SURE THERE WAS MORE BUT I CAN'T REMEMBER AT THIS TIME GETTING OLD lol, CONGRATS TO ALL THE BEER RAFFLE WINNERS, TOMMY, LALO, BEST OVER PRIZE MONEY DALLAS LOWRIDERS, ROLLERS ONLY, MAJESTIX, INTOKABLEZ... PRIZE MONEY WAS 200.00, 150.00, 100.00, 50.00 IT WAS THE BEST THE VFW COULD DO !!!!

AGAIN BIG PROPS TO ALL THE WINNERS AND ALL THE CAR CLUBS*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 17 2007, 07:32 AM~8325950
> * Homies More PIX.. click the link below.. Again I want to Thank everyone for the support and all the car clubs from the ULA...
> came to show BIG PROPS
> 
> 
> VFW Benefit car Show Techniques.. PICTURES
> *


CONGRATS. ON YOUR EVENT LEONARD ,AND MY APOLOGYS AGAIN FOR NOT ATTENDING YOUR EVENT !


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 17 2007, 08:58 AM~8327019
> *CONGRATS. ON YOUR EVENT LEONARD ,AND MY APOLOGYS AGAIN FOR NOT ATTENDING YOUR EVENT !
> *



Thanks Tiny.... No Problem next time Homie

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/slidesh...d=1184861973871


----------



## Str8Game

Anyone going to Houston, have a safe trip.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

uffin:


----------



## TopCopOG

* Homies anybody up for a party Aug 4th before the Lucky Lady car show Aug 5th???? at the same place our car was in a appreication for the ULA support by us and the VFW??? Let me get some input?*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

ATTN EVERYONE! :wave: Lil Jay aka Winkie IS PLAYING FOOTBALL!!

We are doing a fundraiser so that the team can play their first game at Texas Stadium August 25th!

Cowboy football tickets for $33 per person, includes free drink and hot dog! 
(Game is preseason against Colts on Aug 9th, 7pm)
:biggrin: **** This would be a fun outing for all of us and it's for a good cause!***** :biggrin: 

I’m also selling cookie dough and bread dough for $10 each.

Please help me send my fat boy to the stadium with his team! 

Car club members be prepared to be hit up at the meeting!!! 

~Monica :tongue: 
Ridin Dirty (wife)
Dallas Lowriders C.C.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 19 2007, 09:53 AM~8344615
> *ATTN EVERYONE!  :wave:  Lil Jay aka Winkie IS PLAYING FOOTBALL!!
> 
> We are doing a fundraiser so that the team can play their first game at Texas Stadium August 25th!
> 
> Cowboy football tickets for $33 per person, includes free drink and hot dog!
> (Game is preseason against Colts on Aug 9th, 7pm)
> :biggrin: **** This would be a fun outing for all of us and it's for a good cause!*****  :biggrin:
> 
> I’m also selling cookie dough and bread dough for $10 each.
> 
> Please help me send my fat boy to the stadium with his team!
> 
> Car club members be prepared to be hit up at the meeting!!!
> 
> ~Monica :tongue:
> Ridin Dirty (wife)
> Dallas Lowriders C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> DONT ASK ME I DONT HAVE ANY MONEY. BUT I 'LL BE AT THE GAME.
> *


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA meeting Thursday, July 26th
Pugsley's Library
Walnut Hill and 35
8:00pm*


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

Congrats to ALL ULA members and clubs who won in Houston-LRM, nice to see and meet more members, ULA reppin' DFW


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Jul 30 2007, 07:03 PM~8430218
> *we are lookin for 10 to20 show cars for a major car show at the dallas convention center,you will get free passes and no entry fee for ur ride, these cars will be on display only and not competen,lets show them some nice rides so next year we can compete on  lowrider  classes ,hit me up on the myspase page for vip on the banner below..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No thx I'm not playing 2nd fiddle to hot rods. If it was a shine & show for all cars that would be a different story.. But to go to a show and hope they let lowriders compete next year, no thx.. They can keep their show... :angry:


----------



## ULA




----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Aug 2 2007, 08:40 AM~8454291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Aug 2 2007, 08:40 AM~8454291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm down for this. This is what I'm talking about. Lowriders actually riding..


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 1 2007, 06:36 PM~8450105
> *No thx I'm not playing 2nd fiddle to hot rods. If it was a shine & show for all cars that would be a different  story.. But to go to a show and hope they let lowriders compete next year, no thx.. They can keep their show... :angry:
> *


its not that they are neglecting the lo lows, that's a crowd that they want,they want to showcase some nice rides and next year promote it as low rider show too,this is not a new show either its the 4th year in dallas...


----------



## Ms.NexBooty

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 20 2007, 02:26 AM~8344435
> * Homies anybody up for a party Aug 4th before the Lucky Lady car show Aug 5th????  at the same place our car was in a appreication for the ULA support by us and the VFW??? Let me get some input?
> *



where is this ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 19 2007, 10:26 AM~8344435
> * Homies anybody up for a party Aug 4th before the Lucky Lady car show Aug 5th????  at the same place our car was in a appreication for the ULA support by us and the VFW??? Let me get some input?
> *



Any word on this Top ?


----------



## Homie Styln

Heard there's trying to set up a cruise for Sat. We've been cruising Lower Greenville the last few Sat's. We've been stopping at Taco Cabana to eat & kick back.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 2 2007, 04:09 PM~8457530
> *Heard there's trying to set up a cruise for Sat. We've been cruising Lower Greenville the last few Sat's. We've been stopping at Taco Cabana to eat & kick back.
> *



yea Homie we cruising Saturday... we think around that whole DFW.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Aug 2 2007, 03:09 PM~8457530-->
> 
> 
> 
> Heard there's trying to set up a cruise for Sat. We've been cruising Lower Greenville the last few Sat's. We've been stopping at Taco Cabana to eat & kick back.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 2 2007, 03:52 PM~8457944
> *yea Homie  we cruising Saturday... we think around that whole DFW.
> *


 :0


----------



## tijuanasean

Did you guys cruise on Sat? How was it?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

(((DALLAS/FT. WORTH AREA LAYITLOW PICNIC)))


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 7 2007, 09:13 AM~8492667
> *(((DALLAS/FT. WORTH AREA LAYITLOW PICNIC)))
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

On behalf of The People's Choice and LMPevents, we would like to thank all of the car clubs, bike clubs and solo riders that attended the show this past Sunday. I want to thank the ULA for representing a fellow member. I know that it was extremely hot, but it seem like we all survived. I look forward to doing another car show at Lady Luck that will be bigger and better!!!!! Thanks again and see you at the next stop on the WEGO Tour. :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 8 2007, 11:17 AM~8503459
> *On behalf of The People's Choice and LMPevents, we would like to thank all of the car clubs, bike clubs and solo riders that attended the show this past Sunday.  I want to thank the ULA for representing a fellow member.  I know that it was extremely hot, but it seem like we all survived.  I look forward to doing another car show at Lady Luck that will be bigger and better!!!!!  Thanks again and see you at the next stop on the WEGO Tour. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86

Posting for a Friend..... For sale to ULA set of Chrome Cylinders 

2- 8" 
2- 10" 

Asking $250.00 or best offer 

Pm me for more info


----------



## impala_63

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 8 2007, 12:17 PM~8503459
> *On behalf of The People's Choice and LMPevents, we would like to thank all of the car clubs, bike clubs and solo riders that attended the show this past Sunday.  I want to thank the ULA for representing a fellow member.  I know that it was extremely hot, but it seem like we all survived.  I look forward to doing another car show at Lady Luck that will be bigger and better!!!!!  Thanks again and see you at the next stop on the WEGO Tour. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ULA

August 18, 2007 - Saturday @ 5:00pm

Starts: At Kiest Park - Hampton Rd & Kiest Blvd - Dallas

Ends: At Sams Parking Lot - Greenville Ave & Park Ln - Dallas


----------



## 9-lives




----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG

Thanks for all the support!!!


----------



## mrouija

Dallas, this is something we want to do...completely non-profit for the kids. But we would need donations, either $$$, service (paint, pinstriping, plating, etc.), or parts (I know tons of us have bike parts in our garages). Let me know if you would like to help out.










Also, we are looking for a 3rd and 4th team to participate. Ages 12-18, some sort of school or after school program (community center, etc.). Maybe there is an organization in Dallas that would like to participate.


----------



## Killa37

Talked to Ruben from veteranos cc and he wanted me to post for him that cruise is still on for saturday, it is not canceled.......questions call hiim, 214-770-9728


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Killa37_@Aug 17 2007, 10:40 AM~8576401
> *Talked to Ruben from veteranos cc and he wanted me to post for him that cruise is still on for saturday, it is not canceled.......questions call hiim, 214-770-9728
> *


Talked to Ruben from veteranos cc and he wanted me to post for him that cruise is still on for saturday, it is not canceled.......questions call hiim, 214-770-9728


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA meeting tomorrow, Thursday, September 6th.... Pugsleys Library on 35 & Walnut Hill........... Please be there at 8pm......... thanks*


----------



## ULA




----------



## Synbad979




----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Sep 7 2007, 12:51 PM~8739379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: LOW4LIFE--DFW


----------



## Incognito

_Bring your family, this is a different style of event it is more like a Festival not just a car show: 

Hispanic Heritage Celebration
Saturday September 15, 2007 
10:00:00 AM-5:00:00 PM 
Location:
Sherman Municipal Lawn - Sherman,Texas
www.ci.sherman.tx.us

Great Mexican Food, Great Music, Crafts, Dancers, Karate, Singers and a Low Rider Car Show
Judged Art Show and Sale, Kid's Art Show, Woodcarving Show and Sale, 5K and Fun Run, Continual Live Music, Pumpkin Patch, Pancake Breakfast, Tree and Shrub Sale, Pooch Promenade, Used Book Sale, Museum Tours, Rock Climbing/Big Sliding/T-Shirt Painting for Kids, Food Vendors and up to 100 Arts and Crafts Vendors.... _


----------



## Incognito

_Road to Sherman......
Take the US-75 toward SHERMAN - go 61.7 mi 
7. Take exit #58 onto S SAM RAYBURN FWY toward HOUSTON ST/LAMAR ST - go 0.2 mi 
8. Turn on W LAMAR ST[TX-56] - go 0.4 mi 
9. Turn on S TRAVIS ST - go < 0.1 mi 
10. Arrive at the center of SHERMAN, TX _


----------



## Incognito

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Incognito, UNPREDICTABLESS, Mr.Ortiz

_What's up my ******......._


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 10 2007, 04:29 PM~8760011
> *Road to Sherman......
> Take the US-75 toward SHERMAN - go 61.7 mi
> 7. Take exit #58 onto S SAM RAYBURN FWY toward HOUSTON ST/LAMAR ST - go 0.2 mi
> 8. Turn on W LAMAR ST[TX-56] - go 0.4 mi
> 9. Turn on S TRAVIS ST - go < 0.1 mi
> 10. Arrive at the center of SHERMAN, TX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 We'l be there!


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 10 2007, 04:31 PM~8760022
> *We'l be there!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
_Es todo vato loco!!!!!_


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Count the G-Unit in buddy!


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 10 2007, 04:41 PM~8760084
> *Count  the G-Unit in buddy!
> *


_Already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: _


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 10 2007, 05:27 PM~8760005
> *Bring your family, this is a different style of event it is more like a Festival not just a car show:
> 
> Hispanic Heritage Celebration
> Saturday September 15, 2007
> 10:00:00 AM-5:00:00 PM
> Location:
> Sherman Municipal Lawn - Sherman,Texas
> www.ci.sherman.tx.us
> 
> Great Mexican Food, Great Music, Crafts, Dancers, Karate, Singers and a Low Rider Car Show
> Judged Art Show and Sale, Kid's Art Show, Woodcarving Show and Sale, 5K and Fun Run, Continual Live Music, Pumpkin Patch, Pancake Breakfast, Tree and Shrub Sale, Pooch Promenade, Used Book Sale, Museum Tours, Rock Climbing/Big Sliding/T-Shirt Painting for Kids, Food Vendors and up to 100 Arts and Crafts Vendors....
> *


will be there for sure this year :thumbsup:


----------



## ULA

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 10 2007, 05:27 PM~8760005
> *Bring your family, this is a different style of event it is more like a Festival not just a car show:
> 
> Hispanic Heritage Celebration
> Saturday September 15, 2007
> 10:00:00 AM-5:00:00 PM
> Location:
> Sherman Municipal Lawn - Sherman,Texas
> www.ci.sherman.tx.us
> 
> Great Mexican Food, Great Music, Crafts, Dancers, Karate, Singers and a Low Rider Car Show
> Judged Art Show and Sale, Kid's Art Show, Woodcarving Show and Sale, 5K and Fun Run, Continual Live Music, Pumpkin Patch, Pancake Breakfast, Tree and Shrub Sale, Pooch Promenade, Used Book Sale, Museum Tours, Rock Climbing/Big Sliding/T-Shirt Painting for Kids, Food Vendors and up to 100 Arts and Crafts Vendors....
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 10 2007, 06:31 PM~8760022
> *We'l be there!
> *



Bet your ass will be there ! 

This is one event that I can truely say I look forward too.....

Bad Ass Event, and like " Incognito " said:
*  " more like a Festival not just a car show"*


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 10 2007, 04:31 PM~8760022
> *We'l be there!
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 11 2007, 10:37 AM~8766005
> *Bet your ass will be there !
> 
> This is one event that I can truely say I look forward too.....
> 
> Bad Ass Event, and like " Incognito " said:
> " more like a Festival not just a car show"
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 10 2007, 05:30 PM~8760019
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Incognito, UNPREDICTABLESS, Mr.Ortiz
> 
> What's up my ******.......
> *


 :uh: WHATS UP JORGE ,THEY HAVE A POOL TABLE OUT THERE ? :dunno:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 11 2007, 06:57 PM~8769641
> *:uh: WHATS UP JORGE ,THEY HAVE A POOL TABLE OUT THERE ? :dunno:
> *


_Naaa...... bro, but you can bring your........ how is that :biggrin: :biggrin: _


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 11 2007, 08:06 PM~8769713
> *Naaa...... bro, but you can bring your........ how is that  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 11 2007, 07:57 PM~8769641
> *:uh: WHATS UP JORGE ,THEY HAVE A POOL TABLE OUT THERE ? :dunno:
> *


what time you rollin out T


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Phaylanx alli va estar.... :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

What's everyone doing 9/22 after 5pm.....  Thinking about having a party at JB Kustoms...DJ with music, Grills doing fajitas and some water for the alcoholics....lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Sep 8 2007, 03:18 PM~8746891
> *:thumbsup: LOW4LIFE--DFW
> *


CAN ANY ONE CALL ME FOR BOOTH PRICE 832-297-2761
THANK
HOLY ROLLERZ 
FROM H-TOWN TX


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Sep 12 2007, 02:01 PM~8775375
> *What's everyone doing 9/22 after 5pm.....   Thinking about having a party at JB Kustoms...DJ with music, Grills doing fajitas and some water for the alcoholics....lol... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 12 2007, 07:14 AM~8772797
> *what time you rollin out T
> *


NO SE BRO, IF I DONT GO OUT OF TOWN ,I WILL PROBABLY BE AT THE SHOW AROUND NOON .


----------



## Synbad979

Man Im gonna miss Sherman again....
I have to speak at this event In Grand Prairie @ 5pm


----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C.

You know we are there. Bring the cards and the dice.
:biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 12 2007, 05:17 PM~8776785
> *NO SE BRO, IF I DONT GO OUT OF TOWN ,I WILL PROBABLY BE AT THE SHOW AROUND NOON .
> *


orale ill have some bud 's waiting for you :biggrin:


----------



## PIQUE86

es todo carnales.. :biggrin:

Summer is almost over ..


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 13 2007, 09:36 AM~8781422
> *orale ill have some bud 's waiting for you :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dallastejas

Wazzz hoppenin" PEOPLES!!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 11 2007, 11:37 AM~8766005
> *Bet your ass will be there !
> 
> This is one event that I can truely say I look forward too.....
> 
> Bad Ass Event, and like " Incognito " said:
> " more like a Festival not just a car show"
> *


YEAH IT IS A BAD ASS EVENT, I WAS SURPRISED THE TIME WE WENT ,I THOUGHT I WAS IN MEXICO FOR A MINUTE,WE WILL BE THERE SATURDAY !


----------



## POORHISPANIC

:biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Sep 13 2007, 08:41 PM~8786511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 10 2007, 05:30 PM~8760019
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Incognito, UNPREDICTABLESS, Mr.Ortiz
> 
> What's up my ******.......
> *


QUE ONDA JORGE ,GOOD SHOW YOU GUYS PUT OUT IN SHERMAN ,WE HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE !


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 16 2007, 08:59 PM~8804387
> *QUE ONDA JORGE ,GOOD SHOW YOU GUYS PUT OUT IN SHERMAN ,WE HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE !
> *


THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING...


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 16 2007, 08:59 PM~8804387
> *QUE ONDA JORGE ,GOOD SHOW YOU GUYS PUT OUT IN SHERMAN ,WE HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE !
> *


x2


----------



## TOP DOG '64

One of our car club members is on the cast of PRISON BREAK he is going to be the tattoo artist at the Panama Prison on this seasons shows. 
Look for Danny (Felipe's Brother) on the show he said at first he has small parts but as they get into the season he will have more time on screen tonight is the season premier... :biggrin:


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Sep 17 2007, 06:00 PM~8810926
> *One of our car club members is on the cast of PRISON BREAK he is going to be the tattoo artist at the Panama Prison on this seasons shows.
> Look for Danny (Felipe's Brother) on the show he said at first he has small parts but as they get into the season he will have more time on screen tonight is the season premier...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



congrats... what time ? channel??


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Tragedy Strikes Phaylanx cc AGAIN...Joe is ok and ready to rebuild...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Sep 17 2007, 05:51 PM~8811195
> *Tragedy Strikes Phaylanx cc AGAIN...Joe is ok and ready to rebuild...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN SORRY TO HEAR THIS BAD NEWS,AS LONG AS HE IS DOING GOOD,I KNOW HE PROBABLY FEELS LIKE SHIT,ITS THE SECOND TIME ONE OF HIS RIDES GOES THRU THIS .


----------



## POORHISPANIC

I forget how many times this car has been wrecked and rebuilt... :biggrin: Went by the shop today and he's allright...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

_*SEPT. 23 2007 

PARTIDAS MUSIC AND VIDEO WANTS US ALONG WITH ANY OTHER CLUBS TO COME OUT AND HAVE A SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW FROM 10:00 TO 3:OOPM!!!! THEY WILL HAVE FOOD, RAFFLES,AND GIVEAWAYS ALL DAY LONG!!! LIVE DJ IN THA MIXX!!! LOCAL ARTIST WELCOME!!!! ITS ALL FREE TO THA PUBLIC!!!!! CUSTOMER APPRECATION EVENT!!!

ITS LOCATED AT 3213 DAWES DR. IN THA HEIGHTS SHOPPING CENTER!!!!
CLOSE TO GOOD DEALS TIRE & WHEELS!!!!

IN OAK CLIFF!!!OFF OF WESTMORLAND!!!*_


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$




----------



## Str8Game

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Sep 17 2007, 08:35 PM~8812495
> *I forget how many times this car has been wrecked and rebuilt... :biggrin: Went by the shop today and he's allright...
> *


good to hear. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

Some pic's from the sherman show............



























































































a rat rod shop in sherman......... cool cars...........


----------



## {belinda}

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:
Ladies and Gentlemen just a reminder......... we have a ULA meeting tonight 8:30pm @ Pugsleys.... And for those of you guys that have not paid your dues, please do so tonight....... See you there.......thanks[/b]


----------



## Synbad979

NEW FLYER
SPEAD IT AROUND


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 13 2007, 10:55 PM~8787521
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks to all the people that came by the shop and celebrated with us. Here are some pics....
http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/mybday/mybday.html


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Sep 23 2007, 12:23 PM~8852293
> *Thanks to all the people that came by the shop and celebrated with us. Here are some pics....
> http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/mybday/mybday.html
> *


MY BAD FOR NOT SHOWING UP HOMIE,I WAS PLANNIG ON IT,BUT AT THE LAST MINUTE FUCKED AROUND AND GOT DRUNK IN THE HOOD ,LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD A GOOD TURN-OUT .


----------



## TOP DOG '64

One of our car club members is on the cast of PRISON BREAK he is going to be the tattoo artist at the Panama Prison on this seasons shows. 
Look for Danny (Felipe's Brother) on the show he said at first he has small parts but as they get into the season he will have more time on screen tonight is the season premier... :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

:thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 23 2007, 05:36 PM~8853985
> *MY BAD FOR NOT SHOWING UP HOMIE,I WAS PLANNIG ON IT,BUT AT THE LAST MINUTE FUCKED AROUND AND GOT DRUNK IN THE HOOD ,LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD A GOOD TURN-OUT .
> *


That's ok, you know there will be more chances....


----------



## 5811MSgtP

*Support the Homies !!!*


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Just got this today, for those of you looking to do something on Sunday. 
New Mall - Garland, Tx.

5th Annual Car & Truck Show

Sunday Sept 30, 2007 - 1-5pm

Benefitting victims of domestic violence.

At Firewheel Town Center. The mall is at 190 and Hwy 78 in Garland. We’re going to be in lot D2/D3 at the north end of the mall. Take Firewheel Parkway and head east into the mall and you can’t miss us.

More information: 972-276-0423 x 245

<a href=\'http://www.newbeginningcenter.org\' target=\'_blank\'>www.newbeginningcenter.org</a>


----------



## outlawcrewcab

when is the next ULA meeting? Sammy torres from torres empire told me about the ULA but he has been out of town for awhile i would like to come out and meet you all and see about joining


----------



## People's Choice

The next meeting is Oct. 4th at Pugsley's Library.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Check this out, Danny is standing in line waiting to get a drink... :biggrin: 

check out the full episode: http://www.fox.com/fod/player.htm?show=prison

Prison Break on FOX


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Sep 24 2007, 03:30 PM~8860470
> *One of our car club members is on the cast of PRISON BREAK he is going to be the tattoo artist at the Panama Prison on this seasons shows.
> Look for Danny (Felipe's Brother) on the show he said at first he has small parts but as they get into the season he will have more time on screen tonight is the season premier...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he said theres no shower scenes lets hope hes being honest, lol, na bigs ups to the homie for doing his thing....tripped out when I caught it the other night...


----------



## Homie Styln

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC Halloween Fright Fest Sat Oct 27th. Reserve your table by getting 12 tickets. Contact any member for tickets and more information...
Everyone is welcomed...


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA meeting this thursday, oct 4th...... Remember if you dont show up have a member from your club show up. There are lots of things to talk about and we also need to update the contact list. ALSO for those of you that have not paid your dues, now would be the time to pay up, remember HOPTOBERFEST is coming and is right around the corner........ 

October 4th
Pugsleys Library
35& Walnut Hill
8:30 PM

see you there*


----------



## elJefe'67

IF YOU ARE THINKING OF GOING DOWN LOOP 12 TOWARDS IRVING.......DON'T! THE IMMIGRATION HAS PLACED A ROAD BLOCK ON 12 AND IRVING BLVD.....PULLING ANYONE OVER THAT LOOKS HISPANIC......!! PEOPLE ARE GOING THROUGH THE GRASS TO AVOID GETTING PULLED OVER......THIS IS NOT BULL!!!


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Oct 1 2007, 05:18 PM~8909721
> *IF YOU ARE THINKING OF GOING DOWN LOOP 12 TOWARDS IRVING.......DON'T! THE IMMIGRATION HAS PLACED A ROAD BLOCK ON 12 AND IRVING BLVD.....PULLING ANYONE OVER THAT LOOKS HISPANIC......!! PEOPLE ARE GOING THROUGH THE GRASS TO AVOID GETTING PULLED OVER......THIS IS NOT BULL!!!
> *


Well this shit will just keep going on and on. You can protest all you want but the only way to stop this is for those who can vote to get off your ass and go vote these racist fools out of office. Look at Irving, it's got a whole grip of Hispanics yet the white lady mayor is pulling this shit. I hear all the time young Hispanics saying voting doesn't help. Then don't complain. Most White people vote, that's why there always running all this B/S... So get up off your asses and go register to vote.


----------



## Homie Styln

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC Halloween Fright Fest Sat Oct 27th. Reserve your table by getting 10 tickets. We will be selling tickets at the next ULA meeting.. Due to seating we can only reserve a limited number of table, the rest of the tables will be general seating.. So reserve your table while they last..  
You know this party will be off the hook, so why even think of going anywhere else..
So come party with your homies from Dallas Lowriders at the only lowrider Halloween party in town..


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Just uploaded the interview I did with "LA VIDA" it aired a while back, but couldn't upload. Thanks to BRICKHOUSE he was able to transfer it from DVD to mpeg....

check it out if you haven't already ---> [url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8caJAbl818[/url]


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 3 2007, 12:11 PM~8924086
> *Just uploaded the interview I did with "LA VIDA" it aired a while back, but couldn't upload. Thanks to BRICKHOUSE he was able to transfer it from DVD to mpeg....
> 
> check it out if you haven't already ---> [url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8caJAbl818[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 3 2007, 12:11 PM~8924086
> *Just uploaded the interview I did with "LA VIDA" it aired a while back, but couldn't upload. Thanks to BRICKHOUSE he was able to transfer it from DVD to mpeg....
> 
> check it out if you haven't already ---> [url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8caJAbl818[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD JOB HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

THANX!


BRING BACK THE LRM SHOWS BACK TO DALLAS!!!


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 1 2007, 09:27 PM~8911640
> *Well this shit will just keep going on and on. You can protest all you want but the only way to stop this is for those who can vote to get off your ass and go vote these racist fools out of office. Look at Irving, it's got a whole grip of Hispanics yet the white lady mayor is pulling this shit. I hear all the time young Hispanics saying voting doesn't help. Then don't complain. Most White people vote, that's why there always running all this B/S... So get up off your asses and go register to vote.
> *


too many give up, there may be alot of corruption in politics but we need to at least show up and let our voice be heard...we can all make a difference..one vote at a time...or lets all just impregnate a white girl and eliminate the white race forever... :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Oct 3 2007, 03:33 PM~8925134
> *too many give up, there may be alot of corruption in politics but we need to at least show up and let our voice be heard...we can all make a difference..one vote at a time...or lets all just impregnate a white girl and eliminate the white race forever... :cheesy:
> *



Do we have to impregnate them...... we cant just f#@* them ?

LOL

No, but you 2 have a point I remember whan I turned 18 the first thing I did
was register to vote, second was buy some swisher sweet's ................  

I think saying " voteing, dont help " is just a eazy way out.....


But I got to say..... that irving shit started becue Raza wasnt paying there
traffic tickets...... 

I dont know how yall feel about it But, sometimes I get upset whan the raza here
at work be talking about 3 - 5 tickets they got and how the cop's this and that 
and whan I ask " how much are the tickets they say " who cares Iam not paying 
them anyway ! " I mean Shit I have to pay every mother fucken ticket I get !
And raza be takeing them as a joke !

another thing that get's me upset.... Is when I was watching Ch. 23
and they were talking about how not to get pulled over in Irving....

* they said:*
Dont drive crazy, put your baby's in car seat's, dont run red lights ect.. ect...

I was like WTF ! you got to do that shit ! Everywhere !


Man, I support my Raza, But theres alot of raza, that fucks it up for others !

Man, I wont even get started becues ~ ~ Its time to go home ~ ~ :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 3 2007, 03:12 PM~8925003
> *THANX!
> BRING BACK THE LRM SHOWS BACK TO DALLAS!!!
> *



X2 anyone figer a way to get them to bring the Dallas Super Show back ?


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 3 2007, 03:12 PM~8925003
> *THANX!
> BRING BACK THE LRM SHOWS BACK TO DALLAS!!!
> *


x1000000000000


----------



## TOP DOG '64

New Tour, Dallas is being skipped again... :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 4 2007, 02:12 PM~8931409
> *New Tour, Dallas is being skipped again...  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is this LRM ?


----------



## outlawcrewcab

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 3 2007, 03:57 PM~8925257
> *Do we have to impregnate them...... we cant just f#@* them ?
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, but you 2 have a point I remember whan I turned 18 the first thing I did
> was register to vote, second was buy some swisher sweet's ................
> 
> I think saying " voteing, dont help "  is just a eazy way out.....
> But I got to say..... that irving shit started becue Raza wasnt paying there
> traffic tickets......
> 
> I dont know how yall feel about it But,  sometimes I get upset whan the raza here
> at work be talking about 3 - 5 tickets they got and how the cop's this and that
> and whan I ask " how much are the tickets they say "  who cares Iam not paying
> them anyway !  "  I mean Shit I have to pay every mother fucken ticket I get !
> And raza be takeing them as a joke !
> 
> another thing that get's me upset.... Is when I was watching Ch. 23
> and they were talking about how not to get pulled over in Irving....
> 
> they said:
> Dont drive crazy,  put your baby's in car seat's,  dont run red lights  ect.. ect...
> 
> I was like    WTF !    you got to do that shit !    Everywhere !
> Man, I support my Raza, But theres alot of raza, that fucks it up for others !
> 
> Man, I wont even get started becues ~ ~  Its time to go home ~ ~ :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT!! this is america. anyone is welcome. just do it the right way. Us legal people have to follow all the laws, pay tax's and such. if they want to be here do the same. get a visa or do what you need but come here legal, pay taxes and follow the laws. and talk about racist get ride of the white race? WOW.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Oct 4 2007, 02:26 PM~8931535
> *RIGHT!! this is america. anyone is welcome. just do it the right way. Us legal people have to follow all the laws, pay tax's and such. if they want to be here do the same. get a visa or do what you need but come here legal, pay taxes and follow the laws.  and talk about racist get ride of the white race? WOW.
> *



:uh: you lost me !


----------



## Bitter Sweet

On-line pre-registration is up and running. 
Online Registration and Mail-In Registration Forms

Don't forget, we are celebrating our 25th Annual with $25 pre-registration. And model cars MUST pre-register.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

*Check out the Pioneer Commercial we did >>> *[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZyOAz49LAE[/url]


----------



## Forgiven 63

I got a chrome rear end for a early 60's Impala if anyone is looking..
It off my 63 and it was plated about a year ago..... chrome is in perfect shape.

PM me........


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Just dropping in to say wuzzzzzzzzzzz up?


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 4 2007, 02:12 PM~8931409
> *New Tour, Dallas is being skipped again...  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


In my own personal opinion, it's easy to pass over Dallas as a tour stop. Why?

Dallas car clubs have really gotten their shit together in the last 6 years. Many clubs from Dallas will travel great distances to attend shows. Especially the San Antonio/Houston area. So if you were a promoter, why not go to a city where support isn't that great, and still expect a good turn out because of the out-of-town clubs? You get the both worlds. If you come to Dallas, you might not get a great turn out from outsiders. 

I'm just trying to make sense of it all, I'm clearly not an expert or claim to be.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 9 2007, 03:23 PM~8961684
> *Just dropping in to say wuzzzzzzzzzzz up?
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE,LONG TIME NO SEE !


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 1 2007, 10:27 PM~8911640
> *Well this shit will just keep going on and on. You can protest all you want but the only way to stop this is for those who can vote to get off your ass and go vote these racist fools out of office. Look at Irving, it's got a whole grip of Hispanics yet the white lady mayor is pulling this shit. I hear all the time young Hispanics saying voting doesn't help. Then don't complain. Most White people vote, that's why there always running all this B/S... So get up off your asses and go register to vote.
> *



Why dont the hispanics just get their paperwork right and become legal


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Oct 3 2007, 03:33 PM~8925134
> *too many give up, there may be alot of corruption in politics but we need to at least show up and let our voice be heard...we can all make a difference..one vote at a time...or lets all just impregnate a white girl and eliminate the white race forever... :cheesy:
> *



You wont get rid of us, we'll just all be one color :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 1 2007, 10:15 AM~8906201
> *
> TECHNIQUES</span>*


----------



## geovela86

Check out 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=367263


:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX

DOOR PRIZES

LIVE ENTERTAINMENT

FREE BBQ SAND. WITH PURCHASE OF DRINK

10% OFF EVERY THING IN STORE MENU,
FOR HERE OR TO GO

BOUNCE HOUSES FOR THE KIDS

SNOW CONES & ICE CREAM


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Oct 11 2007, 10:31 AM~8976359
> *Late Great Chevys Cruise Night this Saturday
> 
> Come join in for our last Cruise Night of the season this Saturday,
> October 13th. at Rick's BBQ in Carrollton
> 
> * New this year  personalized trophies with winners name,class and date.
> 
> As always all makes and models of cars are welcome with classes
> for all types.
> 
> Registration from 4:30 to 6:30. Awards at 8:00.
> Rick's is located at the North West corner of the Bush Toll Road (Trinity Mills Road) and Old Denton Road in the Furneaux Creek Shopping Center.
> 
> FREE BBQ SAND</span>. WITH PURCHASE OF DRINK
> 
> 10% OFF EVERY THING IN STORE MENU,
> FOR HERE  OR TO GO
> 
> BOUNCE HOUSES FOR THE KIDS
> 
> SNOW CONES & ICE CREAM</span>
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mrouija

Tim will be picking up pre-reg for Los Magnificos at next Thursday's ULA meeting..I hope to see you guys at the show!


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA Meeting this Thursday, October 18th @8:30pm - Pugsleys Library*


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 1 2007, 10:27 PM~8911640
> *Well this shit will just keep going on and on. You can protest all you want but the only way to stop this is for those who can vote to get off your ass and go vote these racist fools out of office. Look at Irving, it's got a whole grip of Hispanics yet the white lady mayor is pulling this shit. I hear all the time young Hispanics saying voting doesn't help. Then don't complain. Most White people vote, that's why there always running all this B/S... So get up off your asses and go register to vote.
> *


The Irving Mayor is a man not a lady.

But check this out I just found out that Congressman Pete Sessions was the man that got Irving PD and ICE together last year.

He also Commended the Irving PD on May 29th of this year for the Job they are going with ICE.

The issue in Irving is that the Cops are racially profiling. They are stopping Latinos because they are Latinos and some members of the ULA have told me about their experiences with the Irving PD.

And what makes it worse is legitimate Latino business owners are suffering because nobody is coming to their businesses.......


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 15 2007, 05:27 PM~9008120
> *The Irving Mayor is a man not a lady.
> 
> But check this out I just found out that Congressman Pete Sessions was the man that got Irving PD and ICE together last year.
> 
> He also Commended the Irving PD on May 29th of this year for the Job they are going with ICE.
> 
> The issue in Irving is that the Cops are racially profiling. They are stopping Latinos because they are Latinos and some members of the ULA have told me about their experiences with the Irving PD.
> 
> And what makes it worse is legitimate Latino business owners are suffering because nobody is coming to their businesses.......
> *



That's where shit is all fucked-uP, the majority of Americans think that illegal immigrants are all Latinos. 
Why aren’t they pulling over or harassing the Chinos, Indians and African immigrants!!!


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 15 2007, 08:45 PM~9008750
> *That's where shit is all fucked-uP, the majority of Americans think that illegal immigrants are all Latinos.
> Why aren’t they pulling over or harassing the Chinos, Indians and African immigrants!!!
> *


Because we are the easiest to deport.
They just have to ship us to the border.....Chinese, Africans, Haitians are more expensive to deport cuz they have to go overseas.

So Since there are more Latinos who are here without papers they are the targets.......


----------



## {belinda}

*JARRO KAFE. The address is:

10319 Finnell St 
Dallas, TX 75220
214-956-6800

The meeting will start at 8:30pm. Please do not go to Pugsleys - the place has closed and we will no longer meet there. If you have any questions please call me or send me and email ([email protected]) Also please pass the word to other members, we would hate for everybody to show up at Pugsleys and no one be there. This place is off Northwest Hwy and 35. Beer will be $2.50 - $3.50ea. *


----------



## {belinda}

DALLAS, TX to Jarro Kafe

Take exit #436/NORTHWEST HWY toward GRAPEVINE go 0.2 mi 11.7 mi 
Turn LEFT on W NORTHWEST HWY(TX-12-LOOP W) go 0.1 mi 11.8 mi 
Bear RIGHT on N STEMMONS FWY go 0.2 mi 12.0 mi 
Turn RIGHT on CENTEX DR go < 0.1 mi 12.0 mi 
Turn RIGHT on FINNELL ST go < 0.1 mi 12.0 mi 
Arrive at 10319 FINNELL ST, DALLAS, on the RIGHT 
10319 FINNELL ST, DALLAS, TX


----------



## Homie Styln

QUOTE(Homie Styln @ Oct 1 2007, 10:27 PM) 
Well this shit will just keep going on and on. You can protest all you want but the only way to stop this is for those who can vote to get off your ass and go vote these racist fools out of office. Look at Irving, it's got a whole grip of Hispanics yet the white lady mayor is pulling this shit. I hear all the time young Hispanics saying voting doesn't help. Then don't complain. Most White people vote, that's why there always running all this B/S... So get up off your asses and go register to vote.



> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 15 2007, 06:27 PM~9008120
> *The Irving Mayor is a man not a lady. Sorry the Mayor is Herbert Gears, the lady I mentioned was stated to be Mayor Pro-tem.. Her name is Beth Van Duyne and is a member of the City Council.. If you want to see the complete city council roster go to the following link. This will also help those who live in Irving who want to know who there city council man is.. You may also want to call them and let them know where you stand on this issue.. If your not registered to vote they won't really listen, so I said before get off your a&* and go register to vote... Pete Sessions needs to be voted out of office, he has tradionally shown his true colors..
> http://cityofirving.org/elected-officials/index.html
> 
> But check this out I just found out that Congressman Pete Sessions was the man that got Irving PD and ICE together last year.
> 
> He also Commended the Irving PD on May 29th of this year for the Job they are going with ICE.
> 
> The issue in Irving is that the Cops are racially profiling. They are stopping Latinos because they are Latinos and some members of the ULA have told me about their experiences with the Irving PD.
> 
> And what makes it worse is legitimate Latino business owners are suffering because nobody is coming to their businesses.......
> *


----------



## {belinda}

DALLAS, TX to Jarro Kafe

Take exit #436/NORTHWEST HWY toward GRAPEVINE go 0.2 mi 11.7 mi 
Turn LEFT on W NORTHWEST HWY(TX-12-LOOP W) go 0.1 mi 11.8 mi 
Bear RIGHT on N STEMMONS FWY go 0.2 mi 12.0 mi 
Turn RIGHT on CENTEX DR go < 0.1 mi 12.0 mi 
Turn RIGHT on FINNELL ST go < 0.1 mi 12.0 mi 
Arrive at 10319 FINNELL ST, DALLAS, on the RIGHT 
10319 FINNELL ST, DALLAS, TX


----------



## Synbad979

Hebert is a Man and the mayor of irving. 
Just met him face to face 3 weeks ago when I was asked to come to his office to talk about CHEESE........


----------



## Homie Styln

Here's another map. This location is on Northwest Hwy between I-35 and Loop 12...
If you come up I-35 go west on Northwest Hwy, if you come up Loop 12 go East on Northwest hwy..


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 16 2007, 12:18 PM~9014374
> *Hebert is a Man and the mayor of dallas.
> Just met him face to face 3 weeks ago when I was asked to come to his office to talk about CHEESE........
> *


Tom Leppert is the Mayor of Dallas he was just elected earlier this year???


----------



## Synbad979

Herbert is the mayor of IRVING...My Bad...
Leppert is Mayor of Dallas....

Met both of them and the look like men to me.....










Mr. Gears was elected Mayor in 2005. He previously served as a member of the Irving City Council from 1998-2004. Mr. Gears is also a financial consultant. As mayor, he represents the city on various local and regional boards and committees, including the Metroplex Mayors Association.


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 16 2007, 06:25 PM~9017010
> *Herbert is the mayor of IRVING...My Bad...
> Leppert is Mayor of Dallas....
> 
> Met both of them and the look like men to me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Gears was elected Mayor in 2005. He previously served as a member of the Irving City Council from 1998-2004. Mr. Gears is also a financial consultant. As mayor, he represents the city on various local and regional boards and committees, including the Metroplex Mayors Association.
> *


What's his position on the deportation and harassment of Hispanics in his city???
Like I said, it was stated Beth Van Duyne was Mayor Pro-Tem


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low+Oct 16 2007, 02:59 PM~9015061-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Homie [email protected] 16 2007, 03:30 PM~9015331
> *No date in Dallas????</span>
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2007, 03:34 PM~9015367
> *
> Thinking of San Antonio only for now.  Depending on the response and sponsors, I will think about Dallas.  That is not to say that I won't,  just depends on budget.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TECHNIQUES [email protected] 16 2007, 03:37 PM~9015392
> *
> Ha Ha Ha... funny how promoters want us to go to there show's but just plan forget about our City !
> 
> But hey I cant say shit, Cuz whan the show date come most are just to happy to
> drive accross the state..
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Homie [email protected] 16 2007, 05:07 PM~9016145
> *
> I agree, it seems to be getting that way.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2007, 09:37 PM~9018045
> *
> ha ha ha .... funny how attendees seem to forget that I didn't say I wasn't or didn't think of Dallas/ Ft. Worth area.  Takes planning and a lot more.  This I am sure you are aware of.  Right?  There are alot of places that I would like to take the tour, but in it's first year that's not possible.  Shit...if I had it my way, i'd hit every single town.  But we must speak realistically.
> 
> I haven't forgot about Dallas.... believe it or not, I used to live in a town not all that far from there years ago when i was about 9 yrs old.  Sulpher Springs to be exact.  But hey, that was 30 yrs ago.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2007, 09:44 PM~9018070
> *
> You show me some venues, expected crowd attendance, politics that are cool, possible sponsors  and your willingness to participate, and I'll show you the Gold Rush Tour in Dallas.
> 
> Are we on?
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 17 2007, 11:02 AM~9021408
> *
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>LOL....................  I dont know shit about All That, But I know this City.
> 
> And I know that LRM was Crazy to Forget about Dallas On there tours !
> 
> I know that WEGO got more than they expected from the Dallas Show !
> 
> And I know that If you want to talk about Lowrideing in The SouthWest
> You got to be Talking about The City Of DALLAS !
> LOL.............. Ill let John, Speek on it from here .........  **
> 
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63

And I know that If you want to talk about Lowrideing in The SouthWest 
You got to be Talking about Dallas / Ft. Worth


----------



## TOP DOG '64

SYNBAD, post up the numbers & sponsors that 97.9 had with the show at FAIR PARK... 

uffin:


----------



## Synbad979

He can't im me?

He can also talk to people's choice or John Chuck for Wego's Sponsors or look at their flyers.

So another tour and you guys want it to come to Dallas....
Who is this guy...What is he about....Has he screwed anybody over?

How Many Promoters already disappointed ULA this year???

How Many shows weren't what they said they gonna be??

Why am I gonna give up info to somebody I don't know anything about.....
Not good business for me.....


----------



## Homie Styln

QUOTE(lay-n-low @ Oct 16 2007, 08:44 PM) *
You show me some venues, expected crowd attendance, politics that are cool, possible sponsors and your willingness to participate, and I'll show you the Gold Rush Tour in Dallas.


Are we on?
==========================================

So how did you come up with San Antonio as a venue. They didn't have an LRM show this year and the 2006 LRM show wasn't very crowded, no dis-repect to San Antone, just wondering where you got your numbers from for a show there?

Dallas Lowriders isn't jumping off to any out town shows that don't have a good track record with successful shows under there belts. We went to several Wego show but we know Jon Chuck and he was already taking up where LRM left off here in DFW area. We also attended some looser shows this year, that won't happen this year. We'll go to out town shows for free if were asked to go but don't say your going to do something and then don't come through...

Who are your sponsors homie, who's put'n up your money so we'll know you are, who you say you are..

We'll be hanging out the parks more next year for sure..
We make the shows not the other way around, we own the cars that the people come to see..


----------



## $ReYeS$

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 17 2007, 08:57 PM~9026978
> *QUOTE(lay-n-low @ Oct 16 2007, 08:44 PM) *
> You show me some venues, expected crowd attendance, politics that are cool, possible sponsors  and your willingness to participate, and I'll show you the Gold Rush Tour in Dallas.
> Are we on?
> ==========================================
> 
> So how did you come up with San Antonio as a venue. They didn't have an LRM show this year and the 2006 LRM show wasn't very crowded, no dis-repect to San Antone, just wondering where you got your numbers from for a show there?
> 
> Dallas Lowriders isn't jumping off to any out town shows that don't have a good track record with successful shows under there belts. We went to several Wego show but we know Jon Chuck and he was already taking up where LRM left off here in DFW area. We also attended some looser shows this year, that won't happen this year. We'll go to out town shows for free if were asked to go but don't say your going to do something and then don't come through...
> 
> Who are your sponsors homie, who's put'n up your money so we'll know you are, who you say you are..
> 
> We'll be hanging out the parks more next year for sure..
> We make the shows not the other way around, we own the cars that the people come to see..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija

Thanks Homie John...we've always felt a lot of love from the entire dallas lowriding community. We can't wait to come back next year!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 18 2007, 10:19 AM~9029215
> *Thanks Homie John...we've always felt a lot of love from the entire dallas lowriding community.  We can't wait to come back next year!
> *



And we cant wait for another WEGO Show.... Yall really put it down at the Fair park show........ and the lady luck show was bad ass.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

:....::...................


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 18 2007, 10:35 AM~9029325
> *:....::...................
> *



:uh:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 17 2007, 03:09 PM~9024300
> *
> So another tour and you guys want it to come to Dallas....
> Who is this guy...What is he about....Has he screwed anybody over?
> 
> *



You know we don't give a damn bout car shows! :biggrin: 

I was just making a point that dallas is being passed up again because of the decisions LRM makes or the trends that are being set by them. :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 18 2007, 10:58 AM~9029457
> *You know we don't give a damn bout car shows!  :biggrin:
> 
> I was just making a point that dallas is being passed up again because of the decisions LRM makes or the trends that are being set by them.  :uh:
> *


X2 hit the it on the head !


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Oct 9 2007, 08:50 PM~8963849
> *In my own personal opinion, it's easy to pass over Dallas as a tour stop. Why?
> 
> Dallas car clubs have really gotten their shit together in the last 6 years. Many clubs from Dallas will travel great distances to attend shows. Especially the San Antonio/Houston area. So if you were a promoter, why not go to a city where support isn't that great, and still expect a good turn out because of the out-of-town clubs? You get the both worlds. If you come to Dallas, you might not get a great turn out from outsiders.
> 
> I'm just trying to make sense of it all, I'm clearly not an expert or claim to be.
> *


.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Oct 18 2007, 01:36 PM~9030482
> *.
> *



Good Point..... But I see it like this........
Alot of Dallas/ Ft. Worth Clubs travel to go to other Show's around the State.

But how many go ing full force ? If you were to do a show here......

Image how many Car Clubs would show In full force ! I would go down a list but 
it would take to long. But I think it would more than make up for out of towners.

I mean Look how many promoters " Not saying this one " have came made there
Cash and forgot about us ! LOL............ Just this year I can think of a few !


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 18 2007, 12:43 PM~9030551
> *Good Point..... But I see it like this........
> Alot of Dallas/ Ft. Worth Clubs travel to go to other Show's around the State.
> 
> But how many go ing full force ?  If you were to do a show here......
> 
> Image how many Car Clubs would show In full force !  I would go down a list but
> it would take to long.  But I think it would more than make up for out of towners.
> 
> I mean Look how many promoters " Not saying this one " have came made there
> Cash and forgot about us !  LOL............  Just this year I can think of a few !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

Meeting tonight at Jarro Kafe since Puglsey's closed.....
It would be in ULA's best interests if the President from all the car clubs attend tonights meeting.
I know some have rotations on who comes.....but this involves Hoptoberfest and since it's 3 days away the PRESIDENTS really really need to show up.

There are some issues that have come up........please attend the meeting


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 18 2007, 02:13 PM~9030782
> *Meeting tonight at Jarro Kafe since Puglsey's closed.....
> It would be in ULA's best interests if the President from all the car clubs attend tonights meeting.
> I know some have rotations on who comes.....but this involves Hoptoberfest and since it's 3 days away the PRESIDENTS really really need to show up.
> 
> There are some issues that have come up........please attend the meeting
> *




Jose will be there tonite ..................


----------



## majestix65

> Good Point..... But I see it like this........
> Alot of Dallas/ Ft. Worth Clubs travel to go to other Show's around the State.
> 
> But how many go ing full force ? If you were to do a show here......
> 
> Image how many Car Clubs would show In full force ! I would go down a list but
> it would take to long. But I think it would more than make up for out of towners.
> 
> From a car club point-of-view, I agree. But again, from a promoter's view, Dallas travels and shows well. If you can get the support from our city in another city, you're doing real well. I guess what we are all trying to say to some of the promoters is, "*stop being greedy and put on a bad-ass show here in Dallas*".
> 
> I mean Look how many promoters " Not saying this one " have came made there
> Cash and forgot about us ! LOL............ Just this year I can think of a few !
> 
> I hear you on this one, Majestix was protesting Rincon way back. That's when we learned to start asking for what we thought we deserved.


----------



## Forgiven 63




----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Oct 18 2007, 06:08 PM~9033622
> *
> I hear you on this one, Majestix was protesting Rincon way back. That's when we learned to start asking for what we thought we deserved.
> *


Ask us why we don't stress about car shows cuz we experienced Rincon's B/S a few times.

1. Car Shows not ending at posted times (show ends at 6 but your there til 9pm)

2. Advertising 25k in prizes and can't come up with $200prize amount.

3. Advertising cash prizes for certain classes then changing it the day of show.

4. Trophies without name plates. (just plain trophies)

:uh: :uh: :uh: 

*when is the next picnic! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 19 2007, 09:22 AM~9037438
> *Ask us why we don't stress about car shows cuz we experienced Rincon's B/S a few times.
> 
> 1. Car Shows not ending at posted times (show ends at 6 but your there til 9pm)
> 
> 2. Advertising 25k in prizes and can't come up with $200prize amount.
> 
> 3. Advertising cash prizes for certain classes then changing it the day of show.
> 
> 4. Trophies without name plates. (just plain trophies)
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> *when is the next picnic!  :biggrin:
> *


*
SUNDAY ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## Synbad979

NO Parking on the Side of the Road
NO Parking on the Grass
WE have to pick up all trash!!!

NO extra port a potties needed.

FIRST COME FIRST SERVE 
PARK OPENS AT 6am

We also need to know who is hopping!!!
Get at People's Choice or call Cesar TODAY !!!

ONE CAR FROM ALL CLUBS AT PAVILLION PARKING....
PART OF THE PARKING WILL BE MARKED OFF FOR THE HOP 

WHO EVER GETS TO THE PARK FIRST NEEDS TO ASK FOR A PARK RANGER AND ASK WHERE AROUND THE PAVILLION WE CAN PARK.....
WE MIGHT BE ABLE TO PARK ON SOME OF THE GRASS IF THE PARK RANGER ALLOWS.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 19 2007, 01:06 PM~9039117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO Parking on the Side of the Road
> NO Parking on the Grass
> WE have to pick up all trash!!!
> 
> NO extra port a potties needed.
> 
> FIRST COME FIRST SERVE
> PARK OPENS AT 6am
> 
> We also need to know who is hopping!!!
> Get at People's Choice or call Cesar TODAY !!!
> 
> ONE CAR FROM ALL CLUBS AT PAVILLION PARKING....
> PART OF THE PARKING WILL BE MARKED OFF FOR THE HOP
> 
> WHO EVER GETS TO THE PARK FIRST NEEDS TO ASK FOR A PARK RANGER AND ASK WHERE AROUND THE PAVILLION WE CAN PARK.....
> WE MIGHT BE ABLE TO PARK ON SOME OF THE GRASS IF THE PARK RANGER ALLOWS.
> *





:uh:


----------



## Synbad979

*This was sent to me on Myspace......Guess Next weeks meeting is gonna be 30mins long.......This starts This Thursday Oct. 25th*


THIS THURSDAY GRAND OPENING CARIBBEAN NIGHTS.

JARRO KAFE
10319 FINELL ST
DALLAS, TX 75220
( SERV RD AT NORTHWEST HWY AND I-35 )

EVERY THURSDAY TROPICAL MUSIC: SALSA, MERENGUE, AND BACHATA.

FREE SALSA LESSONS 9:00 - 10:00

FREE COVER ALL NIGHT.

DJ LEO MIX PLAYING THE BEST TROPICAL MUSIC IN DFW.


----------



## TOP DOG '64




----------



## Homie Styln

QUOTE(mrouija @ Oct 18 2007, 10:19 AM) *
Thanks Homie John...we've always felt a lot of love from the entire dallas lowriding community. We can't wait to come back next year!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Quote=TOP DOG '64,Oct 18 2007, 09:58 AM~9029457]
You know we don't give a damn bout car shows! :biggrin: 

I was just making a point that dallas is being passed up again because of the decisions LRM makes or the trends that are being set by them. :uh:
[/quote]

Well you all know how I feel about car shows and promoters. There's few good one's out there Jon Chuck, Nick Hernandez. Jon Chucks coming back next year, he's always been cool with us, same with 98.7 the Beat. So what's the big deal with LRM??? I don't get it?
As long as we can get another show here who cares if it's LRM. 2 big shows and all picnics we have and the year is set.. If the WEGO tour comes back again next year then we have our own Texas tour... How many people even takes cars to Vegas for the LRM super show? What we need is a good cruising area and get people out cruising.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

bump


----------



## THA LIFE

Wus good yall.....
Thanx for havin me out @ the hoptober fest... really had some fun....

Nice to meet you homie stylin......

What up synbad !!
What it do lalo @ hard kandy 
Dirty sanchez goes HARD IN DA PAINT
SKIM you is a real practical joker I enjoyed the jokes....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 24 2007, 01:54 PM~9074016
> *Wus good yall.....
> Thanx for havin me out @ the hoptober fest... really had some fun....
> 
> Nice to meet you homie stylin......
> 
> What up synbad !!
> What it do lalo @ hard kandy
> Dirty sanchez goes HARD IN DA PAINT
> SKIM you is a real practical joker I enjoyed the jokes....
> *


----------



## POORHISPANIC

I wanted to let everyone know about the John R. Good Elementary school Fall Fest in Irving, Tx. this coming Saturday the 27th. They are having their annual fundraiser and need help by asking if anyone wants to volunteer by bringing a lowrider car from 11am till 3pm only. They will be serving pizza to any volunteers that bring their rides for exibition. This is mainly for the kids to take pics next to the rides which the kids will NOT be allowed to touch. Anyone interested in going pm me to get more details. I will get back on here later today to add the exact address to the event. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## POORHISPANIC

1200 E. Union Bower in Irving. This is the correct address for the John R. Good Fall Festival if anyone is interested in going. The time is from 11am till 3pm only so come on out and help you a school in need.


----------



## Homie Styln

It's going down tonite Homies, so come get your Freak Nite Grove on.. Tickets will be available at the door. $5 per person.. For information call 817-368-1648


----------



## Homie Styln

[/quote]

I want to thank all those who came out to our Halloween party last nite. We had a good blast. So again until next year THANKS..

Techniques
Los Bajitos
Intokables
Southern Dynasty (Ennis)
Albert & Family / RO
OutKast
and the many solo-riders and the general public who came out and partied with us..
Special thanks to my home boy Leonard (Pres. Techniques) for hooking us up with the VFW Hall....

Although we didn't have a Best of Costume award this year we want to Tell Chilo you had the best costume for the evening homie..


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 23 2007, 11:40 AM~9065252
> *This was sent to me on Myspace......Guess Next weeks meeting is gonna be 30mins long.......This starts This Thursday  Oct. 25th
> THIS THURSDAY GRAND OPENING CARIBBEAN NIGHTS.
> 
> JARRO KAFE
> 10319 FINELL ST
> DALLAS, TX 75220
> ( SERV RD AT NORTHWEST HWY AND I-35 )
> 
> EVERY THURSDAY TROPICAL MUSIC: SALSA, MERENGUE, AND BACHATA.
> 
> FREE SALSA LESSONS 9:00 - 10:00
> 
> FREE COVER ALL NIGHT.
> 
> DJ LEO MIX PLAYING THE BEST TROPICAL MUSIC IN DFW.
> *


IS THERE A MEETING TODAY ?


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

Whats up ULA---LOW 4 LIFE...DFW


----------



## Synbad979

I think there's a meeting.....

I won't be making it I have to host a movie screening for American Gangster.

But I think the Location for the ULA toy Drive should be OK Sports Bar and maybe we should move the meeting over there........

Just my thoughts


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Nov 1 2007, 01:53 PM~9131628
> *I think there's a meeting.....
> 
> I won't be making it I have to host a movie screening for American Gangster.
> 
> But I think the Location for the ULA toy Drive should be OK Sports Bar and maybe we should move the meeting over there........
> 
> Just my thoughts
> *


I HEARD THAT HOMEBOY THAT OWNS THE AVENUE,SAID WE COULD HAVE OUR MEETINGS THERE ,HE WOULD GIVE US THE SPOT IN THE BACK FOR THE MEETINGS .


----------



## B===Donkey Puch

*FLIPSIDE LOWROD CAR CLUB ID IN THE HOUSE BOY !

*


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Nov 1 2007, 04:56 PM~9132775
> *I HEARD THAT HOMEBOY THAT OWNS THE AVENUE,SAID WE COULD HAVE OUR MEETINGS THERE ,HE WOULD GIVE US THE SPOT IN THE BACK FOR THE MEETINGS .
> *


What about the parking?
Who's comfortable leaving their ride out on greenville ave?
They don't have their own parking lot......


----------



## {belinda}

*The ULA meeting for November 15th will be in Arlington. They (Jarro Kafe) wanted us to move the meeting day to Tuesday and that he would close the place down just for us, but that was a NO GO. So Sam brought up going to his friends wrestling ring. Everyone last night (if you were there) agreed to go there and give it a shot. So next meeting will be @ * 

*
P. C. W. - THE GYM

Located at the Six Flags Mall

2922 Galleria Drive

Arlington Texas 76011

817.652.1555*


----------



## Homie Styln

DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

CONGRATS. TO ALL THE WINNERS FROM THE U.L.A. AT THE WEGO TOUR ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ULA

*ULA meeting this Thursday, November 15th, 8:30 PM new location D Bar
This is what was back then, HWY CAFE. The only thing is that they DO NOT sell food anymore. They did say you can bring your own take out or fast food as long as you buy drinks. Please be there, we have to talk about the toy drive and other small issues. Any questions, feel free to contact me. thanks, Belinda  *

*D Bar 
6521 E. Northwest Hwy 
Dallas, TX 75231 *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

YES!!!!





> _Originally posted by ULA_@Nov 13 2007, 07:03 AM~9216835
> *ULA meeting this Thursday, November 15th, 8:30 PM new location  D Bar
> This is what was back then, HWY CAFE.  The only thing is that they DO NOT sell food anymore.  They did say you can bring your own take out or fast food as long as you buy drinks.  Please be there, we have to talk about the toy drive and other small issues.  Any questions, feel free to contact me.  thanks, Belinda
> 
> D Bar
> 6521 E. Northwest Hwy
> Dallas, TX 75231
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda}

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>For ONLY $10.00 you can have your own personal copy of the 2008 Magnificos Calendar... 

Anyone interested please call Tim Walls A*K*A "The People's Choice"

He will be selling them this Thursday at the ULA meeting......

They are ONLY $10.00.........

What are you waiting for.........
Get your copy before they are gone.............

thanks for your support ...........</span>

(The calendar was made possible by sponsors such as M3 Graphics, <span style=\'color:green\'>Hard Kandy Kustomz, Sakari Bar & Grill, Auto Sound Solutions, Cavalino Tequila, La Paletera, Mark's Paving, Remco Insurance, Bubbles Car Wash, Krome Dome and many more.)

A PORTION OF THE SALES WILL BENEFIT THE HELEN CARMONA SCHOLARSHIP FUND AWARDED EACH YEAR DURING THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW.*


----------



## ULA

If you or your car club wants to be added to the ULA Email list please send a PM with name & email address.

Thanks!


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Thanks for posting link on the site. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64




----------



## Homie Styln

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC & VETERANOS CC 1st Annual Shine 'n Show Toy Drive Sun Dec 2..
Location to be announced..


----------



## People's Choice

I would like to say that I'm upset with the ULA. From the people who are the spokeperson to some of the car clubs. Nobody wants to show up for the meeting cause it's too far or you don't like the location. The next meeting is at the same place and we are going to decide on where we are going to have the meetings at for now on, mind you we have only a couple of meetings left for this year, so if you want your voice to be heard come to the meeting on the 29th and so you can be heard. We also need our spokespeople to be there to help out with the situation. What happen to united?


----------



## outlawcrewcab

i will def. be back i have been trying to make it for awhile. i did notice alot of crying for such a few people. but i guess that happens any time you have more then 5 people togther LOL Will some one e-mail me more info on the ULA as far as dues, and such? i would def. like to get our bussines involved with all of you. i am wanting to branch out more into the "lowrider" scene then just the truck scene since im lowrider at heart

[email protected]

and for the people last night asking about our CNC here is alink to some stuff we have cut latley feel free to check out rest of our work on there also
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...view=getnewpost


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Nov 16 2007, 09:58 AM~9241059
> *i did notice alot of crying for such a few people.  *


Hmmm.....and thats from an outsider looking in ( no offense OUTLAW folks ).


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 16 2007, 08:25 AM~9240861
> *I would like to say that I'm upset with the ULA.  From the people who are the spokeperson to some of the car clubs.  Nobody wants to show up for the meeting cause it's too far or you don't like the location.  The next meeting is at the same place and we are going to decide on where we are going to have the meetings at for now on, mind you we have only a couple of meetings left for this year, so if you want your voice to be heard come to the meeting on the 29th and so you can be heard.  We also need our spokespeople to be there to help out with the situation.  What happen to united?
> *



We had the meetings at KELLER'S/HWY CAFE for years and there was never an issue with the location or size, these problems started when the place closed for two weeks then we started moving it around from place to place. When the meetings were at HWY CAFE we had more Ft.Worth clubs show up back then. Some of you think this place is too small, well car clubs should only represent with 2 members. Some clubs show up with 5-6 people and all that does is slow down the meetings and make them run longer. (clownin' around) 

The new owners at the D-BAR are willing to work with us, and give everyone drink specials... 
Not too many restaurants or bars will be willing to give-up their place of business on Thursday nights... 

*MI DOS SENTAVOS! * :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 16 2007, 09:25 AM~9240861
> *I would like to say that I'm upset with the ULA.  From the people who are the spokeperson to some of the car clubs.  Nobody wants to show up for the meeting cause it's too far or you don't like the location.  The next meeting is at the same place and we are going to decide on where we are going to have the meetings at for now on, mind you we have only a couple of meetings left for this year, so if you want your voice to be heard come to the meeting on the 29th and so you can be heard.  We also need our spokespeople to be there to help out with the situation.  What happen to united?
> *


*X5............... *

on another note..........
*To all the Car Clubs, Solo Ryders, or just all my peeps that are headed to HOEDESSA, Texas this weekend. Be careful, have a safe trip, get drunk, get laid, whatever it is that you do best but most of all enjoy the car show..... 


Good Luck to ESTILO CAR CLUB......... 
and everyone else.......... 

See you guys when you come back, once again, have a safe trip......*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## Homie Styln

QUOTE(People's Choice @ Nov 16 2007, 08:25 AM) *
I would like to say that I'm upset with the ULA. From the people who are the spokeperson to some of the car clubs. Nobody wants to show up for the meeting cause it's too far or you don't like the location. The next meeting is at the same place and we are going to decide on where we are going to have the meetings at for now on, mind you we have only a couple of meetings left for this year, so if you want your voice to be heard come to the meeting on the 29th and so you can be heard. We also need our spokespeople to be there to help out with the situation. What happen to united?
---------------------------------------------------------------------


> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Nov 16 2007, 11:29 AM~9241633
> *We had the meetings at HWY CAFE for years and there was never an issue with the location or size, these problems started when the place closed for two weeks then we started moving it around from place to place. When the meetings were at HWY CAFE we had more Ft.Worth clubs show up back then. Some of you think this place is too small, well car club should only represent with 2 members. Some clubs show up with 5-6 people and all that does is slow down the meetings and make them run longer.
> 
> The new owners at the D-BAR are willing to work with us, and give everyone drink specials...
> Not too many restaurants or bars will be willing to give-up their place of business on Thursday nights...
> 
> MI DOS PESOS!   :biggrin:
> *


USA Bowl has a big conf room and are willing to let us use it for free. They also will have drink specials, although I don't think we should base our choice on drinking, if the meetings are just a time for everyone to get out and drink, then I'd just as soon stay home. So here is another business that is willing to give a conf room for us to host our meetings.
The USA bowl is just down the street from Pugley's and is centrally located for most everyone. 
I'm working on getting the USA bowl to also host the Christmas Toy Drive on the Sun Dec 16th..


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 16 2007, 02:02 PM~9242539
> * if the meetings are just a time for everyone to get out and drink, then I'd just as soon stay home.*


Deal! :cheesy:


----------



## Synbad979

My Apologies for Not Showing Up but I had other obligations.
So the ULA Toy Drive is December 16th?


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Nov 16 2007, 07:26 PM~9245064
> *So the ULA Toy Drive is December 16th?
> *



:0


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Nov 17 2007, 11:00 AM~9247943
> *:0
> *


 ULA Toy Drive Sun Dec 16th 11-4pm USA Bowl (formerly Don Carter bowl).. Let's do this big ULA, last year we had about 1,000+ toys, let's beat that this year..


----------



## TOP DOG '64

*
They specialize in Stainless & Aluminum polishing...*


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 17 2007, 09:57 PM~9250558
> * ULA Toy Drive Sun Dec 16th 11-4pm USA Bowl (formerly Don Carter bowl).. Let's do this big ULA, last year we had about 1,000+ toys, let's beat that this year..
> *


Santa Claus and the ULA & Santa Cops is coming to town...


----------



## PIQUE86

TTT :cheesy:  Sup ULA


----------



## Homie Styln

DALLAS LOWRIDERS & Vetaranos CC Toy Drive Sun Dec 2nd at Partida's Music & Video Store: benefiting Santa Clara Toy for Tots.
This will be a Shine'n Show weather permitting. Please come out and support this event for the Kids.

Dallas Lowriders & Vetaranos, it has to be off the hook homies.. Canned good will also be accepted..

Located at Westmoreland & Dawes, in the same center as the Auto Zone...

TTT


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

"Happy Thanksgiving ULA"


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

"Happy Thanksgiving ULA"


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 21 2007, 03:00 PM~9275948
> *"Happy Thanksgiving ULA"
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 20 2007, 09:57 PM~9270509
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS & Vetaranos CC Toy Drive Sun Dec 2nd at Partida's Music & Video Store: benefiting Santa Clara Toy for Tots.
> This will be a Shine'n Show weather permitting. Please come out and support this event for the Kids.
> 
> Dallas Lowriders & Vetaranos, it has to be off the hook homies..  Canned good will also be accepted..
> 
> Located at Westmoreland & Dawes, in the same center as the Auto Zone...
> 
> TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## Homie Styln

DALLAS LOWRIDERS & Vetaranos CC Toy Drive Sun Dec 2nd at Partida's Music & Video Store: benefiting Santa Clara Toy for Tots.
This will be a Shine'n Show weather permitting. Please come out and support this event for the Kids.
Dallas Lowriders & Vetaranos, it has to be off the hook homies.. Canned good will also be accepted..
Located at Westmoreland & Dawes, in the same center as the Auto Zone...


----------



## teal62impala

FOR SALE 10,000


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 20 2007, 08:57 PM~9270509
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS & Vetaranos CC Toy Drive Sun Dec 2nd at Partida's Music & Video Store: benefiting Santa Clara Toy for Tots.
> This will be a Shine'n Show weather permitting. Please come out and support this event for the Kids.
> 
> Dallas Lowriders & Vetaranos, it has to be off the hook homies..  Canned good will also be accepted..
> 
> Located at Westmoreland & Dawes, in the same center as the Auto Zone...
> 
> TTT
> *


 What time Johnn???


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Yea what time? We wanna go.......


----------



## Synbad979

Aztlan Tattoos needs some help. They are members of ULA

Last night while taking her children to the movies last night at the Holly wood USA theatres on Shiloh Rd. Sylvia realized her purse was missing. 

Sylvia has file a police report . This is very upseting because the tattoo shop rent & bill money were also in her wallet,including two gold rings her son had given to her, all her identification,insurance cards, this has left her with nothing.

If you have any information or can make any kind of donation Please contact Spartacus at (469)254-3721 or (214)324-7266 (3pm-10pm)

Everyone who knows Sylvia ,knows this shouldn't of happened,she would given the shirt off her back to help anyone.

((( Aztlan arts tattoo studio))
2354 oates drive dallas,texas 75228
214-324-7266


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

IS THE MEETING STILL GONNA BE ON THURSDAY WITH THE COWBOY GAME BEING ON?


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 26 2007, 12:44 PM~9308213
> *IS THE MEETING STILL GONNA BE ON THURSDAY WITH THE COWBOY GAME BEING ON?
> *



.... :0 ....


----------



## teal62impala

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=NhGHv3uckQI


----------



## People's Choice

I hope they have a TV in the place so we can watch the game.


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Nov 25 2007, 05:13 PM~9301929
> *Yea what time? We wanna go.......
> *


 X1765372542487264


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 27 2007, 04:09 PM~9318927
> *X1765372542487264
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE

<span style='font-family:Times'>YEAH ITS FINALLY HERE...I GOT FOOTAGE FROM IMPERIALS HAWAIAN GARDENS SHOW..SOME BROADWAY HOP ACTION...CASUALS HOP IN AZUSA...COMPTON FINEST ANNUAL PICNIC....EXCLUSIVE JAPAN FOOTAGE.....HOPTOBER FEST IN DALLAS...AND SOME STRAIT STREET ACTION....


A NOTE TO THOSE WHO HAVE SUPPORTED ME..A VERY SPECIAL THANX TO ALL OF YOU.... :biggrin: 

JEN FROM THE BIG "M" IN ARIZONA...THANX FOR GUIDING ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTIONS....

DIRTY SANCHEZ IN DALLAS... YOU ARE DA MAN HOMIE...STAY DOWN...

AND A PARTICULAR SOMEONE WHO HELPED ME GET OFF THE GROUND..YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE.. I AINT FORGOT BOUT YOU..DON'T TRIP!!!!

TO THE FIRST 50 CUSTOMERS WILL RECIEVE A FREE <span style='color:blue'><span style='font-family:Optima'>"HARD IN DA PAINT"</span> T-SHIRT AND BUMPER STICKER...PLEASE INDICATE YOUR SIZE

GREYHOUND FOR GETTING ME FROM STATE TO STATE ON DA INTERSTATE..</span></span> :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>TO PURCHASE CLICK HERE
<a href=\'http://myspace.com/comptonfalife\' target=\'_blank\'>PAY ME</a> :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 26 2007, 05:45 PM~9310182
> *I hope they have a TV in the place so we can watch the game.
> *


USA Bowl has big screens that they drop down all throughout the bowling alley and in the conf room..


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 26 2007, 05:45 PM~9310182
> *I hope they have a TV in the place so we can watch the game.
> *


USA Bowl has big screens that they drop down all throughout the bowling alley and in the conf room..


----------



## THA LIFE

:wave: HOMIE STYLIN


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 27 2007, 08:22 PM~9319603
> *:wave: HOMIE STYLIN
> *


What up homie..


----------



## Homie Styln

It's been a rough rebuild.. Hope to have it ready soon.. Now just need some touch up work.. Hope to be out 2008..






Just a little change up to Homie Styln..


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 26 2007, 04:45 PM~9310182
> *I hope they have a TV in the place so we can watch the game.
> *


_Were you not at the last meeting to know if they have a TV or not!!!! I could not make it so i don't know.... As the people's choice please find out if they do if not.... till next time!!! got's to watch the cowboys beat them Cheese heads!!!!!

Let us know please.... :biggrin: _


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

John your ride looks damm good buddy....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 27 2007, 08:10 PM~9319486
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>YEAH ITS FINALLY HERE...I GOT FOOTAGE FROM IMPERIALS HAWAIAN GARDENS SHOW..SOME BROADWAY HOP ACTION...CASUALS HOP IN AZUSA...COMPTON FINEST ANNUAL PICNIC....EXCLUSIVE JAPAN FOOTAGE.....HOPTOBER FEST IN DALLAS...AND SOME STRAIT STREET ACTION....
> A NOTE TO THOSE WHO HAVE SUPPORTED ME..A VERY SPECIAL THANX TO ALL OF YOU.... :biggrin:
> 
> JEN FROM THE BIG "M" IN ARIZONA...THANX FOR GUIDING ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTIONS....
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>TO PURCHASE CLICK HERE
> <a href=\'http://myspace.com/comptonfalife\' target=\'_blank\'>PAY ME</a></span> :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice

I was at the last meeting, but I was not paying attention to any TV because I had to run the meeting.


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## Latin Thug

:uh:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by People's Choice+Nov 26 2007, 04:45 PM~9310182-->
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have a TV in the place so we can watch the game.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Incognito_@Nov 27 2007, 08:51 PM~9320347
> *<span style='color:blue'>Yes, the manager said they have a TV there and the game will be on.
> 
> Who is bringing the CHIPS & SALSA??? :biggrin:*


----------



## People's Choice

NO EXCUSES EVERYBODY SHOULD BE THERE NOW SINCE THIS FUNKY ASS FOOTBALL GAME COMING ON. EVERYBODY GET THERE EARLY AND GET A GOOD SEAT AND BRING PLENTY OF TISSUES FOR AFTER THE GAME!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 28 2007, 01:37 PM~9324929
> *NO EXCUSES EVERYBODY SHOULD BE THERE NOW SINCE THIS FUNKY ASS FOOTBALL GAME COMING ON.  EVERYBODY GET THERE EARLY AND GET A GOOD SEAT AND BRING PLENTY OF TISSUES FOR AFTER THE GAME!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: 60 folks to watch a game on a 22" TV :0


----------



## People's Choice

AND...GET CLOSE TO THE TV OR SIT ON SOMEBODY LAP!!!


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 28 2007, 01:45 PM~9325013
> *AND...GET CLOSE TO THE TV OR SIT ON SOMEBODY LAP!!!
> *


 :uh: Watch your tone son :twak:


----------



## People's Choice

DON'T FORGET I'M OLDER THEN YOU!!!!!!! I MIGHT LOOK YOUNG,HANDSOME,AND SO PRETTY, BUT I'M STILL OLDER THEN YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 28 2007, 01:52 PM~9325078
> *DON'T FORGET I'M OLDER THEN YOU!!!!!!! I MIGHT LOOK YOUNG,HANDSOME,AND SO PRETTY, BUT I'M STILL OLDER THEN YOU!!!!!!!
> *


I told you once about your tone son! Next time I see you in my hood I am taking your money and your 18' rims :uh:


----------



## People's Choice

I HAVE NO MONEY AND NO DAMN 18' RIMS. HOW ABOUT I TAKE YOU TO THE PARK SINCE I NEVER DID WHEN YOU WAS LITTLE BOY, WOULD YOU ENJOY THAT JR. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 28 2007, 01:37 PM~9324929
> *NO EXCUSES EVERYBODY SHOULD BE THERE NOW SINCE THIS FUNKY ASS FOOTBALL GAME COMING ON.  EVERYBODY GET THERE EARLY AND GET A GOOD SEAT AND BRING PLENTY OF TISSUES FOR AFTER THE GAME!!!!!!!
> *


*SORRY I WILL NOT MAKE IT TOMORROW, I WILL ENJOY THE GAME IN MY OWN HOME ON THE 65" IN HD!*


----------



## LaLo_19

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 28 2007, 02:03 PM~9325152
> *SORRY I WILL NOT MAKE IT TOMORROW, I WILL ENJOY THE GAME IN MY OWN HOME ON THE 65" IN HD!
> *


im goin to dirty's crib :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 27 2007, 09:10 PM~9319486
> *<span style='color:blue'><span style='font-family:Times'>YEAH ITS FINALLY HERE...I GOT FOOTAGE FROM IMPERIALS HAWAIAN GARDENS SHOW..SOME BROADWAY HOP ACTION...CASUALS HOP IN AZUSA...COMPTON FINEST ANNUAL PICNIC....EXCLUSIVE JAPAN FOOTAGE.....HOPTOBER FEST IN DALLAS...AND SOME STRAIT STREET ACTION....
> A NOTE TO THOSE WHO HAVE SUPPORTED ME..A VERY SPECIAL THANX TO ALL OF YOU.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL MAN I JUST SEEN MY GOOFY ASS IN THAT CLIP......................
> 
> I KNOW IAM GOING TO BE A CLOWN WHEN PPL SEE THE SHIT I SAID *


----------



## People's Choice

You did look stupid


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 28 2007, 02:09 PM~9325185
> *
> ALL MAN I JUST SEEN MY GOOFY ASS IN THAT CLIP......................
> 
> I KNOW IAM GOING TO BE A CLOWN WHEN PPL SEE THE SHIT I SAID
> *


is that the clip when we were in the 63 ? :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by People's Choice+Nov 28 2007, 03:13 PM~9325212-->
> 
> 
> 
> You did look stupid
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: Iam not Thug Boy !
> 
> Ill Slap you Mother F-ing Ass !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Nov 28 2007, 03:14 PM~9325215
> *is that the clip when we were in the 63 ? :roflmao:
> *


 Yea...........................  

Well yet agin I make a fool of myself to the world !


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug+Nov 28 2007, 02:56 PM~9325112-->
> 
> 
> 
> I told you once about your tone son!  Next time I see you in my hood I am taking your money and your 18' rims  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-People's Choice_@Nov 28 2007, 03:02 PM~9325147
> *I HAVE NO MONEY AND NO DAMN 18' RIMS.  HOW ABOUT I TAKE YOU TO THE PARK SINCE I NEVER DID WHEN YOU WAS LITTLE BOY, WOULD YOU ENJOY THAT JR. :biggrin:
> *


I dont even think they 10's :scrutinize:


----------



## People's Choice

DON'T MAKE ME SLEEPY


----------



## teal62impala

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=okTBN_SjWVI&feature=related
wake up :twak:


----------



## People's Choice

WHEN PEOPLE SAY STUPID SHIT I FALL ASLEEP :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 28 2007, 03:28 PM~9325317
> *http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=okTBN_SjWVI&feature=related
> wake up :twak:
> *




That a good Jam.................  

Im still jaming to " INC RIDE " that you posted in the other topic.............


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 28 2007, 03:30 PM~9325327
> *WHEN PEOPLE SAY STUPID SHIT I FALL ASLEEP :biggrin:
> *



:nicoderm: O K


----------



## teal62impala

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by People's Choice+Nov 28 2007, 02:02 PM~9325147-->
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE NO MONEY AND NO DAMN 18' RIMS.  HOW ABOUT I TAKE YOU TO THE PARK SINCE I NEVER DID WHEN YOU WAS LITTLE BOY, WOULD YOU ENJOY THAT JR. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TECHNIQUES [email protected] 28 2007, 02:20 PM~9325258
> *:angry:  Iam not Thug Boy !
> 
> Ill Slap you Mother F-ing Ass !*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 28 2007, 02:24 PM~9325275
> *I dont even think they 10's  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:werd:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 28 2007, 03:41 PM~9325415
> *
> :werd:
> *


 in case you didnt know that was PC's old van *" DUCE " * *R I P*

it dead before its time .........


----------



## People's Choice

DON'T WAKE THE DEAD!!!!!


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 28 2007, 02:46 PM~9325443
> *in case you didnt know that was  PC's old van " DUCE "   R I P
> 
> it dead before its time .........
> *


RIP


----------



## People's Choice

I'LL LET THAT REST CAUSE NOW I GOT THE TIMHOE ROLLIN THRU THE HOOD!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 28 2007, 03:19 PM~9325675
> *I'LL LET THAT REST CAUSE NOW I GOT THE TIMHOE ROLLIN THRU THE HOOD!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


On 18's? :twak:


----------



## People's Choice

GOT THE TIMHOE ON THEM 20INCH WIRES!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 28 2007, 12:27 PM~9325301
> *FOR VENDOR BOOTH CALL 661-209-2586 ASK FOR D-MACK!!!!
> HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE ANY QUESTION POST THEM UP!!*
> [/b]


----------



## Homie Styln

ULA meeting tonite. Were voting on the new location... I say let's move to USA bowl


----------



## teal62impala

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=g0Y-XRcUnVc&feature=related


----------



## Homie Styln

We don't need a whole bunch of people there to vote. 
ONE vote per car club / business / Solo riders...

USA Bowl has way better accommodations. Large banquet room for up to 100+ people with large projection screen TV. TV's throughout the bowling alley in case we run into events, like what happening now. They've got a grill, full bar and beer cart.. 
Security in the parking lot.. It's close to the freeway and centrally located. Plus they said they'd give us specials on bowling or putting together a bowling league..


----------



## People's Choice

Just show up at the D bar the game will be on and tell us what you have to say about USA Bowl.


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Nov 29 2007, 08:04 AM~9329913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ULA meeting tonite. Were voting on the new location... *I say let's move to USA *bowl
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homie Styln_@Nov 29 2007, 08:24 AM~9330005
> *We don't need a whole bunch of people there to vote.
> ONE vote per car club / business / Solo riders...
> 
> USA Bowl has way better accommodations. Large banquet room for up to 100+ people with large projection screen TV. TV's throughout the bowling alley in case we run into events, like what happening now. They've got a grill, full bar and beer cart..
> Security in the parking lot.. It's close to the freeway and centrally located. Plus they said they'd give us specials on bowling or putting together a bowling league..
> *


I vote nay


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 29 2007, 11:08 AM~9330474
> *:uh:
> I vote nay
> *



:twak: 


:thumbsup: to Don Carters


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 29 2007, 10:11 AM~9330487
> *:twak:
> :thumbsup:  to Don Carters
> *


 :uh: To damn far away :thumbsdown: Or you going to bowl :dunno: :twak: Are you going to be there tonight or are you still on lockdown?


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 29 2007, 11:17 AM~9330530
> *:uh:  To damn far away :thumbsdown:  Are you going to be there tonight or are you still on lockdown?
> *



lockdown ? 

Nice one, comeing from the fool thats never at car shows or picnic's 



Man, the old Don Carters is near Kellers on Northwest and Skillman ...


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 29 2007, 10:20 AM~9330547
> *lockdown ?
> 
> Nice one,  comeing from the fool thats never at car shows or picnic's
> Man, the old Don Carters is near Kellers  on Northwest and Skillman ...
> *


Yeah, lockdown....thats what I heard :0 

I am at all shows  but family first :cheesy: besides my lady is in it 100 percent :werd:


----------



## teal62impala

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=N6CrZUFqWMk
we need to ride like this again!!!! :thumbsup:
for 2008


----------



## People's Choice

USA Bowl is over by Pugsley's Library


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 29 2007, 11:39 AM~9330679
> *USA Bowl is over by Pugsley's Library
> *


 OH............ well still in dallas county so whatever


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 29 2007, 09:08 AM~9330470
> *Just show up at the D bar the game will be on and tell us what you have to say about USA Bowl.
> *


*Tim do they still have that door to divide the conference room and the bar???

from what i heard, there is no more door and it's kind of loud*


----------



## People's Choice

I don't think so


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 29 2007, 12:10 PM~9331408
> *I don't think so
> *


:twak: No they dont. It wasnt loud last time...actually it was so quite in there you could here Kellers calling the tow trucks :uh:


----------



## Synbad979

WOW then the really need some business in the bar......



> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 29 2007, 01:14 PM~9331446
> *:twak:  No they dont.  It wasnt loud last time...actually it was so quite in there you could here Kellers calling the tow trucks  :uh:
> *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

bump.


----------



## Homie Styln

THIS SUN HOMIE's Dec 2nd: 
LOWRIDERS & Vetaranos CC Toy Drive Sun Dec 2nd at Partida's Music & Video Store: benefiting Santa Clara Toy for Tots. Partida's: 214-330-5894..
Partida's Music and Video 3213 Dawes Dr Dallas (Oak Cliff).. This is also a good place for finding Christmas gifts, lowriding stuff, music, hats, clothing, etc...

The shopping center is located on Westmoreland & Dawes just south of Clarendon. There's a Auto Zone in the front of the center so turn into that parking lot..
Partida's: 214-330-5894.. If it raining please still come by and drop off a toy. I'll be there rain or shine.. The new forecast is partly cloudy / sunny 70%...


----------



## Forgiven 63

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 30 2007, 10:27 AM~9339684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZTEKA 68

*This one is FOR SALE anyone interested call me...*

FOR SALE $9,000.00 CASH
NO TRADES!
13X7 WIRES
LIFTED IN FRONT ONLY 1-REDS PUMP 3-WORKAHOLIC BATTERIES
PIX OF THE TRUNK, INTERIOR AND ENGINE WILL BE UP THIS WEEKEND.
SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY!
NO TRADES!!!
Cell. (469) 878-7644


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 29 2007, 11:38 AM~9330664
> *http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=N6CrZUFqWMk
> we need to ride like this again!!!! :thumbsup:
> for 2008
> *


FOREAL WHEN ARE WE DOING THIS I NEVER GOT TO GO HERE SINCE I WAS ONLY 7 YEARS OLD, I WOUNLD MIND THERE BEING SOMETHING LIKE THIS AGAIN WOULD WOULD HAVE A GREAT TIME  HERES ANOTHER VIDEO OF THE GOOD OLD TIMES :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGOhNlcRow0


----------



## Homie Styln

Check out this artical on lowriding...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20071130/lf_nm_...ns_lowriders_dc


----------



## AZTEKA 68

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

QUOTE(teal62impala @ Nov 29 2007, 11:38 AM) *
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=N6CrZUFqWMk
we need to ride like this again!!!! thumbsup.gif
for 2008
==================================================


> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Dec 1 2007, 11:53 AM~9348332
> *FOREAL WHEN ARE WE DOING THIS I NEVER GOT TO GO HERE SINCE I WAS ONLY 7 YEARS OLD, I WOUNLD MIND THERE BEING SOMETHING LIKE THIS AGAIN WOULD WOULD HAVE A GREAT TIME   HERES ANOTHER VIDEO OF THE GOOD OLD TIMES :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGOhNlcRow0
> *


When I get my 69 back, I'll be out cruising all the time just like before.. I've been out 2 weekends in a row in the Cutty and haven't seen one other lowrider in Dallas.. I was on Lower Greenville, West End & Deep Ellum.. Crusied around for about 3 hrs..


----------



## str8_tripn_82

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Dec 1 2007, 10:53 AM~9348332
> *FOREAL WHEN ARE WE DOING THIS I NEVER GOT TO GO HERE SINCE I WAS ONLY 7 YEARS OLD, I WOUNLD MIND THERE BEING SOMETHING LIKE THIS AGAIN WOULD WOULD HAVE A GREAT TIME   HERES ANOTHER VIDEO OF THE GOOD OLD TIMES :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGOhNlcRow0
> *


Real good times!!!!! I was about 8yrs old and used to ride my bike there every sunday and just post up by myself and just look at the cars cruise by. That was my way of getting away from everything but I loved it. Wish those times could come again :tears:


----------



## ROBERTO G

read my sig ula


----------



## Homie Styln

On behalf of Dallas Lowriders CC, Vetaranos CC & Partida's Music store, THANK YOU, to all those who came out to help support us and the Santa Clara Toys for Tots.. We collect over 200 toys!!!! Remember the ULA Santa Cops Toy Drive is Sun Dec 16th at the USA Bowl (aka Don Carter).. Below are some pic's from the event today..


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 2 2007, 07:40 PM~9357618
> *On behalf of Dallas Lowriders CC, Vetaranos CC & Partida's Music store, THANK YOU, to all those who came out to help support us and the Santa Clara Toys for Tots.. We collect over 200 toys!!!!  Remember the ULA Santa Cops Toy Drive is Sun Dec 16th at the USA Bowl (aka Don Carter).. Below are some pic's from the event today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




*HAD A GOOD TIME...

GOOD EVENT AND GOOD FOR THE COMMUNITY! *

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 3 2007, 03:52 PM~9364140
> *HAD A GOOD TIME...
> 
> GOOD EVENT AND GOOD FOR THE COMMUNITY!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Once again, To, Mando (Majestix) and all those who came out Thx... Sorry didn't get any pictures of all the toys, but we collected 200+ toys..
Lo-Lows - Jokers - Garland Finest - Texas Ranflas - Rollerz Only - Mellow Kings - Majestix - Bad Boyz - and many solo riders, if I missed you sorry..
Eva Partida, thanks for letting use your place to hold this event... It turned out to be a nice until Mando showed up and brought the cold weather with, LOL,LOL...  

NEXT EVENT ULA TOY DRIVE.. Sun Dec 16th ULA Bowl... My phone is back in service so if you need me call or pm me..


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 3 2007, 04:38 PM~9364529
> *Once again, To, Mando (Majestix) and all those who came out Thx... Sorry didn't get any pictures of all the toys, but we collected 200+ toys..
> Lo-Lows - Jokers - Garland Finest - Texas Ranflas - Rollerz Only - Mellow Kings - Majestix - Bad Boyz - and many solo riders, if I missed you sorry..
> Eva Partida, thanks for letting use your place to hold this event... It turned out to be a nice until Mando showed up and brought the cold weather with, LOL,LOL...
> 
> NEXT EVENT ULA TOY DRIVE.. Sun Dec 16th ULA Bowl... My phone is back in service so if you need me call or pm me..
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Dec 3 2007, 05:38 PM~9364529--><div class=\'quotetop\'>QUOTE(Homie Styln @ Dec 3 2007, 05:38 PM) [snapback]9364529[/snapback]</div><div class=\'quotemain\'>Once again, To, Mando (Majestix) and all those who came out Thx... Sorry didn't get any pictures of all the toys, but we collected 200+ toys..
> Lo-Lows - Jokers - Garland Finest - Texas Ranflas - Rollerz Only - Mellow Kings - Majestix - Bad Boyz - and many solo riders, if I missed you sorry..
> Eva Partida, thanks for letting use your place to hold this event... It turned out to be a nice until Mando showed up and brought the cold weather with, LOL,LOL...
> 
> NEXT EVENT ULA TOY DRIVE.. Sun Dec 16th ULA Bowl... My phone is back in service so if you need me call or pm me..
> [/b]_


_


<!--QuoteBegin-Latin Thug_@Dec 3 2007, 05:45 PM~9364586
*:scrutinize:
*[/quote]


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Dec 3 2007, 12:36 PM~9362299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=jU6WG9sGI0M&feature=related
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=JbBi0XNAmNs&feature=related


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 4 2007, 02:16 PM~9371347
> *http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=jU6WG9sGI0M&feature=related
> 
> *



* I challenge you to a Brake Dance WAR !</span>*


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 4 2007, 04:16 PM~9372640
> * I challenge you to a Brake Dance WAR !</span>
> *


*

:werd: It's on niccah! *


----------



## TopCopOG

> [/size][/b]
> * I challenge you to a Brake Dance WAR !*


:werd: It's on niccah! 
[/quote]


SEE YOU THERE HOMIE..... OORAHHHHHHH


----------



## Homie Styln

> :werd: It's on niccah!


SEE YOU THERE HOMIE..... OORAHHHHHHH








[/quote]

We'll be there homie, and you know this man..


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

bump.....


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG+Dec 4 2007, 08:35 PM~9374691-->
> 
> 
> 
> SEE YOU THERE HOMIE..... OORAHHHHHHH[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Semper Fi Leather Neck!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.Ortiz_@Dec 5 2007, 03:55 PM~9381415
> *bump.....
> *


....on your head if you dont watch yourself son.


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 20 2007, 08:24 AM~9265298
> *Santa Clause and the ULA & Santa Cops is coming to town...
> 
> 
> *


USA Bowl backed out on us... :angry: 
*Eva Partida said we could use her place again so the Toy Drive will be Dec the 16th at Partida's in Oak Cliff, at Westmooreland Shopping Center
If you happen to be drinking please pick up all your trash, bottles, etc..*


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 20 2007, 08:24 AM~9265298
> *Santa Clause and the ULA & Santa Cops is coming to town...
> 
> 
> *


USA Bowl backed out on us... :angry: 
*Eva Partida said we could use her place again so the Toy Drive will be Dec the 16th at Partida's in Oak Cliff, at Westmooreland Shopping Center
If you happen to be drinking please pick up all your trash, bottles, etc..*


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 5 2007, 02:52 PM~9381837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



see you there Homies


----------



## TopCopOG

> SEE YOU THERE HOMIE..... OORAHHHHHHH


We'll be there homie, and you know this man..
[/quote]


TTT


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 5 2007, 03:57 PM~9381874
> *USA Bowl backed out on us... :angry:
> Eva Partida said we could use her place again so the Toy Drive will be Dec the 16th at Partida's in Oak Cliff, at Westmooreland Shopping Center
> If you happen to be drinking please pick up all your trash, bottles, etc..
> *


*



What about the ULA Meetings? Are they backing out on that also?*


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 6 2007, 08:53 AM~9387390
> *What about the ULA Meetings? Are they backing out on that also?
> *


hmmmm....


----------



## People's Choice

It's back at the D Bar for the ULA meeting this Thursday.


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Dec 6 2007, 09:32 AM~9387541
> *It's back at the D Bar for the ULA meeting this Thursday.
> *


Next?


----------



## People's Choice

Next Thursday


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 6 2007, 09:53 AM~9387390
> *What about the ULA Meetings? Are they backing out on that also?
> *



well i heard they moved it to a bowling alley somewhere near pugsley's :dunno:


----------



## People's Choice

They backed out, so we are having it at the D bar next Thursday.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 5 2007, 03:41 PM~9381776
> *USA Bowl backed out on us... :angry:
> Eva Partida said we could use her place again so the Toy Drive will be Dec the 16th at Partida's in Oak Cliff, at Westmooreland Shopping Center
> If you happen to be drinking please pick up all your trash, bottles, etc..
> *


*


What if we have bad weather on that day? 

If we had it at DAVE & BUSTERS we could at least watch the game & shoot some pool...*


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 6 2007, 12:47 PM~9388818
> *What if we have bad weather on that day?
> 
> If we had it at DAVE & BUSTERS we could at least watch the game & shoot some pool...
> *


If you want to call Dave & Buster and talk with them. I spoke with them last month and they either wanted us to rent the room or have a non-profit certification of which we don't have. You have to talk with the event cordinator, not the managers. I called both, the same events cordinator for both places.
When we went there the last time it was set up by the lady worked for the home for abused Children. They set it up under their non-profit id.... She is no longer around.. If someone else has another place to go on such short notice let me know ASAP....
As for the bowling alley, all I can say is that I spoke with the manager last Tues and everything was a go otherwise I wouldn't have brought it up, she even asked if we were going to have the meeting there last week. So at that point all was cool.. Don't know what happened between then and now, except I called yesterday to tell her about the meeting and some other lady got on the phone and started talking a bunch of shit. They wouldn't even donate the conf room for the toy drive even though the toy drive was on their schedule and the room was vacant.. :0 :angry: 

Eva Partidas was going see about putting the ULA toy drive in Latin Life, so need to know something by tomorrow, other wise it is what it is..


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Dec 6 2007, 12:24 PM~9388673
> *well i heard they moved it to a bowling alley somewhere near pugsley's :dunno:
> *


Sorry but them B's from the bowling alley backed out on us for the toy drive and the meetings. It wasn't the manager it was their events person.. Guess the manager doesn't have say over the banquet room.... I guess increasing their profits on Thurs nites isn't a top priority for them..


----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## teal62impala




----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 6 2007, 03:08 PM~9390384
> *If you want to call Dave & Buster and talk with them. I spoke with them last month and they either wanted us to rent the room or have a non-profit certification of which we don't have. You have to talk with the event cordinator, not the managers. I called both, the same events cordinator for both places.
> 
> Eva Partidas was going see about putting the ULA toy drive in Latin Life, so need to know something by tomorrow, other wise it is what it is..
> *


I called D&B on Thursday but it's too late to book the meeting room, they said they have X-mas parties going on...


----------



## AZTEKA 68

*This one is FOR SALE anyone interested call me...*

FOR SALE $9,000.00 CASH
NO TRADES!
13X7 WIRES
LIFTED IN FRONT ONLY 1-REDS PUMP 3-WORKAHOLIC BATTERIES
PIX OF THE TRUNK, INTERIOR AND ENGINE WILL BE UP THIS WEEKEND.
SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY!
NO TRADES!!!
Cell. (469) 878-7644


----------



## Homie Styln

Santa Cops is coming to town...


[/quote]
USA Bowl backed out on us... :angry: 
*Eva Partida said we could use her place again so the Toy Drive will be Dec the 16th at Partida's in Oak Cliff, in Oak Cliff at Westmooreland Shopping Center
If you happen to be drinking please pick up all your trash, bottles, etc..*


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 10 2007, 10:01 AM~9417627
> *Support the Homies...
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> Santa Cops is coming to town...


USA Bowl backed out on us... :angry: 
*Eva Partida said we could use her place again so the Toy Drive will be Dec the 16th at Partida's in Oak Cliff, in Oak Cliff at Westmooreland Shopping Center
If you happen to be drinking please pick up all your trash, bottles, etc..
[/quote]

TTT*


----------



## TopCopOG

> =Latin Thug,Dec 4 2007, 02:47 PM~9372875]
> [/size][/b]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I challenge you to a Brake Dance WAR !*


[/quote]

:biggrin:


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 10 2007, 07:42 PM~9421013
> *USA Bowl backed out on us... :angry:
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>SUNDAY KICK-OFF 3PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Dec 11 2007, 09:16 AM~9424745
> *SUNDAY KICK-OFF 3PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll see if we can get a TV put outside so we can watch the game..


----------



## TOP DOG '64

If you want to be added to the ULA Email List PM me your email address and I will add you to the list.


----------



## STATION X

*WHO REMEMBERS THE T.L.R.A. FROM WAY BACK???*


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

Sup ULA how's everyone...well I'm gettin ready 4 2008 hope you are doin the same...Qube


----------



## Homie Styln

> USA Bowl backed out on us... :angry:
> *Eva Partida said we could use her place again so the Toy Drive will be Dec the 16th at Partida's in Oak Cliff, in Oak Cliff at Westmooreland Shopping Center
> If you happen to be drinking please pick up all your trash, bottles, etc..
> *


*

TTT
[/quote]*


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## JapanTech

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Dec 6 2007, 03:34 PM~9390103-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 6 2007, 03:42 PM~9390153
> *This is going to be hot and different in 2008.. no one left out in the cold
> So lets finish this year 2007 with the toy drives and in 2008 start thinking our 5th Annual Valentines Dance same place as this year.. Again no one left out in the cold all clubs welcome. See you in 2008 TopCop @ [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TEXAZ_RIDAZ

> _Originally posted by CATACLYSMIC_@Dec 11 2007, 08:03 PM~9430842
> *Sup ULA  how's everyone...well I'm gettin ready 4 2008  hope you are doin the same...Qube
> *


X2.................TTT


----------



## TopCopOG

ttt


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

When there is something going down with lowriding, don't forget to hit up LOW 4 LIFE CC--DFW Chapter.............We'll try to get there & support, Peace out


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 9 2007, 10:08 PM~9414245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


For those of you that haven't seen it, I picked up a copy of "*HARD IN DA PAINT - VOL. 6*" at the Majestics Toy Drive and it has alot of footage from the ULA HOPTOBERFEST... :thumbsup: 

Hit up *THA LIFE* or *DIRTYSANCHEZ423*

http://www.myspace.com/COMPTONFALIFE

*You tube Video Clip --->* [url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAhpuVhbvKg[/url]


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just came back from lowjoes. he said wussup to thee ULA and I didnt know he is gonna stop selling wheels . I bought his last set!


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 14 2007, 12:20 PM~9452745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you that haven't seen it, I picked up a copy of "HARD IN DA PAINT - VOL. 6" at the Majestics Toy Drive and it has alot of footage from the ULA HOPTOBERFEST...  :thumbsup:
> 
> Hit up THA LIFE or DIRTYSANCHEZ423
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/COMPTONFALIFE
> 
> You tube Video Clip ---> [url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAhpuVhbvKg[/url]
> *



:thumbsup: - :thumbsup: - :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 14 2007, 11:20 AM~9452745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you that haven't seen it, I picked up a copy of "HARD IN DA PAINT - VOL. 6" at the Majestics Toy Drive and it has alot of footage from the ULA HOPTOBERFEST...  :thumbsup:
> 
> Hit up THA LIFE or DIRTYSANCHEZ423
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/COMPTONFALIFE
> 
> You tube Video Clip ---> [url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAhpuVhbvKg[/url]
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 20 2007, 08:24 AM~9265298
> *Santa Clause and the ULA & Santa Cops is coming to town...
> 
> 
> *


USA Bowl backed out on us... :angry: 
*Eva Partida said we could use her place again so the Toy Drive will be Dec the 16th at Partida's in Oak Cliff, at Westmooreland Shopping Center
If you happen to be drinking please pick up all your trash, bottles, etc..*


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 14 2007, 08:27 PM~9456176
> *USA Bowl backed out on us... :angry:
> <span style=\'color:red\'>The Toy Drive is tomorrow.. Let's do it BIG ULA.. We need to collect as many toys as we can..  There will be a TV in front of Partida's. *


----------



## Homie Styln

USA Bowl backed out on us... angry.gif
NEW LOCATION: Partida's Music & Video Store.
3213 Dawes. At the corner of Dawes & Westmooreland just south of Clarendon. Westmooreland Shopping Center. There is an Auto Zone in front..
There will be a TV outside Partida's...
Eva Partida said we could use her place again so the Toy Drive will be Dec the 16th at Partida's in Oak Cliff, at Westmooreland Shopping Center.. 214-330-5894
If your still doing some Christmas Shopping, Partida's has hard to find lowrider music and memorabilia. Lots of old LRM issues..
If you happen to be drinking please pick up all your trash, bottles, etc..


----------



## MAJESTIX

2007 ULA Toy Drive Pix...


----------



## 214-CADDY

LRM 2008 Lowrider Tour


*Mar. 2 - Phoenix - Arizona Expo & State Fair


Mar. 30 - Tampa - Florida State Fairgrounds


Apr. 13 - San Bernardino - National Orange Show


June 29 - Denver - Denver Coliseum


TBD (July) - Houston - Reliant Arena


Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center


TBD - Miami - Miami Dade Fair & Expo Center


Oct. 12 - Las Vegas - Cashman Center*


NO DALLAS STOP... :tears:


----------



## Synbad979

They not coming back to Dallas. unless somebody forks over the money for a LRM Sanctioned show.
Better get your pre-registration in for the Houston show !!!



> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Dec 19 2007, 04:53 PM~9485672
> *LRM 2008 Lowrider Tour
> Mar. 2 - Phoenix - Arizona Expo & State Fair
> Mar. 30 - Tampa - Florida State Fairgrounds
> Apr. 13 - San Bernardino - National Orange Show
> June 29 - Denver - Denver Coliseum
> TBD (July) - Houston - Reliant Arena
> Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center
> TBD - Miami - Miami Dade Fair & Expo Center
> Oct. 12 - Las Vegas - Cashman Center
> NO DALLAS STOP...   :tears:
> *


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Dec 19 2007, 07:57 PM~9487736
> *They not coming back to Dallas. unless somebody forks over the money for a LRM Sanctioned show.
> Better get your pre-registration in for the Houston show !!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Dec 19 2007, 05:57 PM~9487736
> *They not coming back to Dallas. unless somebody forks over the money for a LRM Sanctioned show.
> Better get your pre-registration in for the Houston show !!!
> *


Sorry Homies but screw LRM... I will not support LRM until they come back to Dallas.. It's always about money and screw the little guy..... 

Leonard Techniques CC OG


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Dec 19 2007, 07:11 PM~9488291
> *:uh:
> *


Marine !!!!! :0


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Dec 16 2007, 05:58 AM~9463523
> *2007 ULA Toy Drive Pix...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks Good Homies !!! Sorry I wasn't they I'm in LA taking care of family matters


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG+Dec 19 2007, 10:46 PM~9489142-->
> 
> 
> 
> Marine !!!!! :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Present and/or accounted for!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TopCopOG_@Dec 19 2007, 10:50 PM~9489177
> *I'm in LA taking care of family matters
> *


I heard....let me know if I could do anything!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

ULA.............................


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO




----------



## mrouija

Merry Christmas Dallas ULA from the W.W.T., Los Magnificos, LMPevents, etc....

We have the first date for next year, and of course, it's in Dallas, TX!










We will be moving the show outdoors this year. No indoor venue in Dallas (except for the Convention Center which was already booked), could hold the 20,000+ people that come out to this event. 

The good news is, it will seperate the cars more from the concert. I will post more info soon in the shows and events section.

I will also try to make it out to the next ULA meeting in January (I never got to congratulate you all on winning the W.W.T. Association Championship!)


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 24 2007, 10:20 AM~9520280
> *Merry Christmas Dallas ULA from the W.W.T., Los Magnificos, LMPevents, etc....
> 
> We have the first date for next year, and of course, it's in Dallas, TX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be moving the show outdoors this year.  No indoor venue in Dallas (except for the Convention Center which was already booked), could hold the 20,000+ people that come out to this event.
> 
> The good news is, it will seperate the cars more from the concert.  I will post more info soon in the shows and events section.
> 
> I will also try to make it out to the next ULA meeting in January (I never got to congratulate you all on winning the W.W.T. Association Championship!)
> *


We don't need no stinking LRM show, we got Jon Chuck and 97.9...


----------



## Homie Styln

[/quote]
QUOTE(214-CADDY @ Dec 19 2007, 04:53 PM) 
LRM 2008 Lowrider Tour
Mar. 2 - Phoenix - Arizona Expo & State Fair
Mar. 30 - Tampa - Florida State Fairgrounds
Apr. 13 - San Bernardino - National Orange Show
June 29 - Denver - Denver Coliseum
TBD (July) - Houston - Reliant Arena
Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center
TBD - Miami - Miami Dade Fair & Expo Center
Oct. 12 - Las Vegas - Cashman Center
NO DALLAS STOP... 
===================================


> They not coming back to Dallas. unless somebody forks over the money for a LRM Sanctioned show.
> ============================================
> Better get your pre-registration in for the Houston show !!!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Who cares unless your going to try to qualify for the Super Show in Vegas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Boricua Customs

Merry Christmas Everyone !!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## Mr.Ortiz

bump.....from a pimp.lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## ULA

NEXT ULA MEETING

THURSDAY JANUARY 17, 2008

TIME: 8:00PM

LOCATION: D-BAR (NEXT TO KELLERS DRIVE-IN)

ADDRESS: 6521 E. Northwest Hwy Dallas, TX.


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## low01

check out this web site www.nutritionalxpress.com


----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## 214-CADDY

:0 










:uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63

*Our 5TH Annual Valentines Dance Feb 9th*


To get Tickets ask any Techniques Member.

The Tickets our Free, But we will be accepting Donations at the door to help with cost.....  


So, Once agin if you want to have a GoodTime with your Wife, Girlfirend or Freak
PM me or Get at any other Techniques Texas Club Member for Free Tickets ! ! ! 

*We dont want No One to feel left out ! ! !*

ID and Tickets at the Door ! ! ! !


----------



## ULA

NEXT ULA MEETING

THURSDAY JANUARY 17, 2008

TIME: 8:00PM

LOCATION: D-BAR (NEXT TO KELLERS DRIVE-IN)

ADDRESS: 6521 E. Northwest Hwy Dallas, TX. 

*The new owner of The D-Bar is Manuel Mendoza, he has agreed to the following: 
1. He is going to install some type of partition/curtain to block off the noise from the bar area.
2. He is working on drink specials during the meeting. 
3. They are not serving food at this time, he is working with the city to get his food permit
4. He will add more chairs to the meeting area and maybe move the pool table for more room.

He is going to try and make it to the next ULA Meeting on Thursday 17th.*


----------



## MAJESTIX

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jan 8 2008, 01:53 PM~9640411
> *NEXT ULA MEETING
> 
> THURSDAY JANUARY 17, 2008
> 
> TIME: 8:00PM
> 
> LOCATION: D-BAR (NEXT TO KELLERS DRIVE-IN)
> 
> ADDRESS: 6521 E. Northwest Hwy Dallas, TX.
> 
> The new owner of The D-Bar is Manuel Mendoza, he has agreed to the following:
> 1. He is going to install some type of partition/curtain to block off the noise from the bar area.
> 2. He is working on drink specials during the meeting.
> 3. They are not serving food at this time, he is working with the city to get his food permit
> 4. He will add more chairs to the meeting area and maybe move the pool table for more room.
> 
> He is going to try and make it to the next ULA Meeting on Thursday 17th.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP

MAP LINK Valentines Dance 3911 S. Walton Walker Blvd. • Dallas, TX 75236


----------



## MAJESTIX

Pick uP the new Street Low Magazine #51 featured is last years 1st Annual D-Town Bombs Picnic at Grauwyler Park - Dallas

Find it at 7-11's, RaceTrack and QT


----------



## ULA

Upcoming Car Shows:


----------



## TechniquesOG

*How many Tickets you Homies need? Each person needs a ticket, I have 250 Tickets left remember will be asking for Donation @ the door so let me know... Get your tickets now donate later.*


----------



## TechniquesOG

ttt


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

NEW INFORMATION JUST RELEASED......ATTN. Dallas/Forth Worth Area, Texas
LOW 4 LIFE CC, for the first time will be having an open information meeting....









Low 4 Life CC-DFW Chapter will be holding an open meeting for interested lowrider, classic, & custom car and truck enthusiast. If you have or plan on having a lowrider, you are invited to attend our meeting to get more info on joining our car club. Low 4 Life CC has been evolved in the lowrider industry over 10 years and is the process of establishing a Texas presence. We are also a member of the ULA “United Lowrider Association” and we are registered with the NLCR “National Lowrider Club Registry”.

February 9, 2008 @ 1:00pm
Humperdink’s Restaurant & Bar
700 Six Flags Dr.
Arlington, TX 76011

For more info call: Alberto Garcia—989-737-0128
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.low-4-life.com
We are not trying to recruit other clubs members, we are simply uniting interested so-lo riders. Please no club jumpers and drama members!


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Don't forget about this shop:


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Jan 20 2008, 08:06 PM~9741859
> *NEW INFORMATION JUST RELEASED......ATTN. Dallas/Forth Worth Area, Texas
> LOW 4 LIFE CC, for the first time will be having an open information meeting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low 4 Life CC-DFW Chapter will be holding an open meeting for interested lowrider, classic, & custom car and truck enthusiast.  If you have or plan on having a lowrider, you are invited to attend our meeting to get more info on joining our car club.  Low 4 Life CC has been evolved in the lowrider industry over 10 years and is the process of establishing a Texas presence.  We are also a member of the ULA “United Lowrider Association” and we are registered with the NLCR “National Lowrider Club Registry”.
> 
> February 9, 2008 @ 1:00pm
> Humperdink’s Restaurant & Bar
> 700 Six Flags Dr.
> Arlington, TX  76011
> 
> For more info call:  Alberto Garcia—989-737-0128
> Email:  [email protected]
> Website:  www.low-4-life.com
> We are not trying to recruit other clubs members, we are simply uniting interested so-lo riders.  Please no club jumpers and drama members!
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Jan 20 2008, 08:06 PM~9741859
> *NEW INFORMATION JUST RELEASED......ATTN. Dallas/Forth Worth Area, Texas
> LOW 4 LIFE CC, for the first time will be having an open information meeting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low 4 Life CC-DFW Chapter will be holding an open meeting for interested lowrider, classic, & custom car and truck enthusiast.  If you have or plan on having a lowrider, you are invited to attend our meeting to get more info on joining our car club.  Low 4 Life CC has been evolved in the lowrider industry over 10 years and is the process of establishing a Texas presence.  We are also a member of the ULA “United Lowrider Association” and we are registered with the NLCR “National Lowrider Club Registry”.
> 
> February 9, 2008 @ 1:00pm
> Humperdink’s Restaurant & Bar
> 700 Six Flags Dr.
> Arlington, TX  76011
> 
> For more info call:  Alberto Garcia—989-737-0128
> Email:  [email protected]
> Website:  www.low-4-life.com
> We are not trying to recruit other clubs members, we are simply uniting interested so-lo riders.  Please no club jumpers and drama members!
> *


More stuff going on in Arlington. So we now have 2 clubs looking for members in the Arlington area. Very cool, hopefully we can get something going here on the weekends..


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## Homie Styln

96 ford Taurus for sale, it belongs to my daughter in-law. It's just a get around town /work car. Anyone interested let me know.. $750 / OBO.. Everythings works.. Decent shape..


----------



## Toro

1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023


----------



## TechniquesOG

MAP LINK Valentines Dance 3911 S. Walton Walker Blvd. • Dallas, TX 75236


----------



## Synbad979

I have been contacted by the organizers of the Mardi Gras Parade that will be taking place in Dallas on Saturday February 2, 2008.

They would like 10 lowrider cars to participate in the parade.

Please IM me if you or your club is interested so i can get all the information and forms to you.

Also each driver is required to have insurance and drivers license and will have to present it before the parade.


----------



## Homie Styln

I gotta go-cart for sale. It has roll bar cage. it needs some work on the brakes.. $275 / obo.. Pm me if interested


----------



## radicalkingz

for sale 6k obo


----------



## Synbad979

Ok 2 cars out of 10...Still Need 8 more cars to participate in the Mystiqal Parade on Feb. 5th. This is a mardi gras parade that will be in downtown.

Its all over Channel 8. they are the main sponsor.

Please IM me if you or your club is interested so i can get all the information and forms to you.

Also each driver is required to have insurance and drivers license and will have to present it before the parade.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

*SUNDAY
High: 70
Partly Cloudy*
*'
'
'
'*
Keller's Drive-In today, 3pm til ???  :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 22 2008, 05:45 PM~9758139
> *If anybody from Oak Cliff needs tickets let me know,  I can meet you in the hood     heres my # 214 356-1633 jose
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AZTEKA 68

If you have any questions please call, I check this topic once a day and have limited access to a computer...

***FOR SALE*** $9,000.00
NO TRADES!!!
Cell. (469) 878-7644


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 10 2008, 11:06 AM~9658088
> *
> *



*Homies…

If you need Tickets see my members Jose, David, I’m just about out once there gone that it no Ticket no entry in the Dance…. Jose will be at the next ULA Meeting I have mail out allot of tickets so I’m almost out I have 10 Tickets left after that last ten you need to contact my other members….

See you at the Dance this year Ticket went FAST !!!!!!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG

Homies…

*If you need Tickets see my members Jose, David, I’m OUT*

* Jose will be at the next ULA Meeting I have mail out allot of tickets so I’m out I have 0 Tickets left you need to contact my other members….

See you at the Dance this year Ticket went FAST !!!!!!!*


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

*Don't forget ULA Meeting this Thursday..*


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62

> _Originally posted by AZTEKA 68_@Jan 28 2008, 12:46 PM~9803512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any questions please call, I check this topic once a day and have limited access to a computer...
> 
> ***FOR SALE*** $9,000.00
> NO TRADES!!!
> Cell. (469) 878-7644
> 
> *


DAMN WHATS WRONG WITH THIS CAR? IT SHOULDVE BEEN SOLD ALREADY...


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 62_@Jan 30 2008, 05:29 PM~9824963
> *DAMN WHATS WRONG WITH THIS CAR? IT SHOULDVE BEEN SOLD ALREADY...
> *



Not much at all, it run's and drives good, just needs a new owner...


----------



## TechniquesOG

Homies…

*If you need Tickets see my members Jose, David, I’m OUT*

* Jose will be at the tonight's ULA Meeting I have mail out allot of tickets so I’m out I have 0 Tickets left you need to contact my other members….

See you at the Dance this year Ticket went FAST !!!!!!!*


----------



## SHOW & GO 214

*Check out some of our work >>> * 
U.L.A. [url=http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=389124&st]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=389124&st[/URL]


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Mando is this the shop off Walnut?




> _Originally posted by SHOW & GO 214_@Jan 31 2008, 08:27 AM~9830130
> *Check out some of our work >>>
> U.L.A. [url=http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=389124&st]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=389124&st[/URL]
> *


----------



## SHOW & GO 214

No, different shop/different business, better pricing...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Good because I was about to tell you about your HIGH ass prices.!lol..So me and you got the same last name so that means I get a better deal,Hell yea Ill drop one of my cars off today .Be there in 5 minutes...J/K 




> _Originally posted by SHOW & GO 214_@Jan 31 2008, 09:05 AM~9830431
> *No, different shop/different business, better pricing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZTEKA 68

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

bump :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 1 2008, 07:38 PM~9844618
> *WE WILL MEET UP AT 8PM!!!! BRING YOUR CAMERAS FELLAS!!!!
> LETS RIDE LIKE WE GOT SOMETHIN TO PROVE!!!
> 
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## SHOW & GO 214

*Here's some "BEFORE & AFTER" pics of Aluminum that was polished... *:biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG+Feb 4 2008, 06:48 AM~9860467-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-teal62impala_@Feb 4 2008, 08:41 AM~9860963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*That sounds just about right !!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## TechniquesOG

*IT ON THE TIME HAS COME*


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Feb 4 2008, 11:44 AM~9861325
> *IT's ON; THE TIME HAS COME
> 
> 
> *


Homie looks like this dang thing is going to be off the hook... Homie Styln will be in the house......


----------



## AZTEKA 68

*This one is FOR SALE anyone interested call me...*

IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS DO NOT PM PLEASE CALL THE NUMBER BELOW!

(469) 878-7644

DO NOT CALL ME WITH TRADES!!!


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

NEW INFORMATION JUST RELEASED......ATTN. Dallas/Forth Worth Area, Texas
LOW 4 LIFE CC, for the first time will be having an open information meeting....









Low 4 Life CC-DFW Chapter will be holding an open meeting for interested lowrider, classic, & custom car and truck enthusiast. If you have or plan on having a lowrider, you are invited to attend our meeting to get more info on joining our car club. Low 4 Life CC has been evolved in the lowrider industry over 10 years and is the process of establishing a Texas presence. We are also a member of the ULA “United Lowrider Association” and we are registered with the NLCR “National Lowrider Club Registry”.

February 9, 2008 @ 1:00pm
Humperdink’s Restaurant & Bar
700 Six Flags Dr.
Arlington, TX 76011

For more info call: Alberto Garcia—989-737-0128
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.low-4-life.com
We are not trying to recruit other clubs members, we are simply uniting interested so-lo riders. Please no club jumpers and drama members!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Feb 7 2008, 05:27 AM~9884687
> *NEW INFORMATION JUST RELEASED......ATTN. Dallas/Forth Worth Area, Texas
> LOW 4 LIFE CC, for the first time will be having an open information meeting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low 4 Life CC-DFW Chapter will be holding an open meeting for interested lowrider, classic, & custom car and truck enthusiast.  If you have or plan on having a lowrider, you are invited to attend our meeting to get more info on joining our car club.  Low 4 Life CC has been evolved in the lowrider industry over 10 years and is the process of establishing a Texas presence.  We are also a member of the ULA “United Lowrider Association” and we are registered with the NLCR “National Lowrider Club Registry”.
> 
> February 9, 2008 @ 1:00pm
> Humperdink’s Restaurant & Bar
> 700 Six Flags Dr.
> Arlington, TX  76011
> 
> For more info call:  Alberto Garcia—989-737-0128
> Email:  [email protected]
> Website:  www.low-4-life.com
> We are not trying to recruit other clubs members, we are simply uniting interested so-lo riders.  Please no club jumpers and drama members!
> *



AFTER YOUR MEETING HOMIE YALL CAN ROLL TO OUR DANCE !


----------



## Homie Styln

This show is for a good cause. The lady who throws this show uses the money to buy scholl supplies for needy childeren. She has them once a month..


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Feb 9 2008, 10:23 PM~9906387
> *Orale Homies Great TIME !!! POST THEM PIC !!!!!!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG

*I want to “Thank” everyone for coming out to our 5th Annual Valentines Dance 2008.. Props to Rollers Only for 1st Place & Dallas Lowriders 2nd Place for most members’ car club participation.

Big Props

Loc61
Rollers Only CC
Majestix
D-Town Bombs
Principales CC
Estilo CC
Intocables CC
Majestics CC DFW
Dallas Lowriders
Los Carnales CC
Irving Custome ERMA
Latin Style
Torres Family
Low4Life CC
Garland Finest CC
Homie Styln CC
Presidentez CC 
Phaylanx CC
Tina & Family
Chris Lopez & Family
Lupita Coronado Family 


Once again Big Thanks to all the ULA car club’s and families that showed us much luv this night !!! On behalf of the Techniques CC Familia Thank you for the support.. without you this wouldn’t of been a Great night !!!!

*


----------



## AZTEKA 68

Sold it yesterday, thank's to everyone that showed interest in the ride, it's now headed down to Houston... 

:cheesy:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

ULA Meeting rescheduled til next week....Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Feb 12 2008, 05:40 PM~9926772
> *ULA Meeting rescheduled til next week....Happy Valentine's Day
> *


Feb 21 next ULA Meeting


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

bumb


----------



## Forgiven 63




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

*VOTE FOR THE HOMIE DIRTYSANCHEZ423

IN THE ADEX GIVE AWAY*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391915


----------



## lil joe

El Mr. Ortiz!


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 15 2008, 02:10 PM~9950784
> *VOTE FOR THE HOMIE DIRTYSANCHEZ423
> 
> IN THE ADEX GIVE AWAY
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391915
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 18 2008, 02:10 PM~9971268
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU SIR! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## Girly_Lowrider

*ULA MEETING TOMORROW NIGHT AT D BAR AT 8:30 SEE EVERYONE THERE !!!!!*


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA PEEPS, do not forget about the ULA Meeting tomorrow....... Meeting held at The D Bar........ please be there......*...


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Feb 20 2008, 06:43 PM~9990162
> *
> ULA PEEPS, do not forget about the ULA Meeting tomorrow.......  Meeting held at The D Bar........ please be there.........
> *



:worship: :yessad:


----------



## TechniquesOG

*More Valentine PIX*

2008 Valentines Dance PIX there stil coming Click HERE


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Feb 19 2008, 08:44 AM~9977703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WE WILL BE THERE !!!!!!*


----------



## 5811MSgtP

CLICK THE LINK TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB TX & AZ CHAPTERS


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## TOP DOG '64

On the _SPEED CHANNEL_Saturday:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Feb 22 2008, 12:28 PM~10004554
> * sad day here at work , one of officers here from the central dept. was in a bad accident and didnt survive, he was also the officer who had the LOWRIDER COP CAR so our prayers go to him and his family, this happen while escorting Hillary Clinton (FYI- Blue Thunder is mechanic for the city of Dallas)
> *


I left a msg for Officer Chuck, the cop who does all our picnics. Going to see about the ULA making a donation to the family... Louie from L&M called, he knew the guy and said he spoke with him a few weeks back about getting the lowrider car road worthy again. Let's see if we can make this happen in memory of this guy, Victor Lozada-Tirada.
May he rest in peace and pray for his family, he was a father of 4...


----------



## Medusa




----------



## Homie Styln

To All ULA Members. The officer who was killed in the accident Friday 
Victor Lozada-Tirada funeral is this Friday. He is the officer who took care of the Dallas PD lowrider car. They going to have caravan for him. If interested in joining this caravan contact Louie at L&M 214-309-0511..


----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C.

What's up ULA family, and other car clubs out there.
Jaime, David and Joe from D-Town Bombs C.C. will be opening up Lady's Choice in Oak Cliff on 3022 West Davis this Saturday (March 1st) come by and jam out to old schol, cumbias, tejano and some freestyle from back in the days. You must 21 and up with proper ID.

We will post the weekly hours on Monday March 3.

So come out and party at the Lady's Choice this Saturday March 1, 2008.

See ya there.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

I'M LOOKING FOR SOME 17 KNOCK OFFS


----------



## People's Choice

I will take pre-reg with me to Houston and turn them in for the Dallas show, so if you have them ready give them to me at the next ULA meeting.


----------



## elchulo1982




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Synbad979

Need all ULA Car Club Presidents to send me an IM or call me on my cell
Ramon from Estilo
Tim
Tino from Principales
Hell even Sal has my number 

These guys have my cell so hit me up ASAP or IM me ASAP !! or EMAIL ME .....

Just get hold of me with a quickness....


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 27 2008, 02:22 PM~10043273
> *Need all ULA Car Club Presidents to send me an IM or call me on my cell
> Ramon from Estilo
> Tim
> Tino from Principales
> Hell even Sal has my number
> 
> These guys have my cell so hit me up ASAP or IM me ASAP !! or EMAIL ME .....
> 
> Just get hold of me with a quickness....
> *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

bump


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 25 2008, 07:30 PM~10028333
> *To All ULA Members. The officer who was killed in the accident Friday
> Victor Lozada-Tirada funeral is this Friday. He is the officer who took care of the Dallas PD lowrider car. They going to have caravan for him. If interested in joining this caravan contact Louie at L&M 214-309-0511..
> *


For those who are planning on attend the funeral procession please plan on going to a meeting tonite at the D-Bar @8pm... Louie is going to go over some information he has. 
Funeral detail: Preston Wood Baptist Church 6801 West Park Blv Plano, TX..
Need to be there at 9am 'Sharp"... For more information contact Louie..


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 28 2008, 06:20 AM~10048777
> *For those who are planning on attend the funeral procession please plan on going to a meeting tonite at the D-Bar @8pm... Louie is going to go over some information he has.
> Funeral detail: Preston Wood Baptist Church 6801 West Park Blv Plano, TX..
> Need to be there at 9am 'Sharp"... For more information contact Louie..
> *


 :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

:tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: 


[/quote]


----------



## Incognito

_



Originally posted by D-Town Bombs C.C.@Feb 26 2008, 06:52 AM~10032617
*What's up ULA family, and other car clubs out there.
Jaime, David and Joe from D-Town Bombs C.C. will be opening up Lady's Choice in Oak Cliff on 3022 West Davis this Saturday (March 1st) come by and jam out to old schol, cumbias, tejano and some freestyle from back in the days. You must 21 and up with proper ID.

We will post the weekly hours on Monday March 3.

So come out and party at the Lady's Choice this Saturday March 1, 2008.

See ya there.*

Click to expand...

_


> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## josie_p

> :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


[/quote]
 :angel:


----------



## Latin Thug




----------



## TOP DOG '64

Just checked out the news footage from the funeral, Fox 4 had the news-chopper view of all the Low-Lows and ABC 8 had the interviews and footage of the DPD Lowrider hittin switches.... I'm sure there's going to be more coverage this afternoon. They also said I-190 East & I-75 South will be closed for the funeral precession.




*video clip --->* [url]http://video.aol.com/video-detail/low-ride...icer/4107636575[/url]


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Feb 29 2008, 01:13 PM~10058708
> *Just checked out the news footage from the funeral, Fox 4 had the news-chopper view of all the Low-Lows and ABC 8 had the interviews and footage of the DPD Lowrider hittin switches....  I'm sure there's going to be more coverage this afternoon. They also said I-190 East & I-75 South will be closed for the funeral precession.
> 
> 
> video clip --->  [url]http://video.aol.com/video-detail/low-ride...icer/4107636575[/url]
> *


Fuck....i missed it all?


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Feb 29 2008, 01:13 PM~10058708
> *Just checked out the news footage from the funeral, Fox 4 had the news-chopper view of all the Low-Lows and ABC 8 had the interviews and footage of the DPD Lowrider hittin switches....  I'm sure there's going to be more coverage this afternoon. They also said I-190 East & I-75 South will be closed for the funeral precession.
> 
> 
> video clip --->  [url]http://video.aol.com/video-detail/low-ride...icer/4107636575[/url]
> *


I was there with Louie and other ULA members, they closed the Fwy going from where the procession started at Fair Park all the way to Prestonwood Baptist Church in Plano and then back to the cemetery. It was really amazing. We caravaned all the way with the Police and light flashing.. The DPD were very thankful for us coming out to pay respect to a fallen officer.. It was a sad day but Victor Lozada the officer who died, worked on building the community relationship and it showed that his work did not go unnoticed... The world will miss a man like this..


----------



## Synbad979

Much Respect to all the guys that went to the funeral. Saw the coverage on CW33 news and saw the sound bite they did with Roller'z Only.

I was at Bonham Elementary so I couldn't make it out there.

But Once again ULA shows the world we are community people just like everybody else.

We need to make sure that the DPD Lo-Lo is in the 97.9 the Beat's carshow.
Jon Chuck needs to waive the entrance fee for the car.

Just my opinion.


----------



## lil joe

heres a few pics!


----------



## lil joe

and more


----------



## lil joe

I'l post more pictures tomorrow!


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 29 2008, 09:22 PM~10062164
> *and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*TOPCOP DOD POLICE 
TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB 
LOS ANGELES TO TEXAS *


----------



## TechniquesOG

:tears: :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 29 2008, 09:23 PM~10062176
> *I'l post more pictures tomorrow!
> *


 Thanks HOMIE


----------



## Latin Thug

:angel:


----------



## lil joe

more pic's


----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe




----------



## lil joe

The last picture's!


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 29 2008, 08:28 PM~10061795
> *Much Respect to all the guys that went to the funeral. Saw the coverage on CW33 news and saw the sound bite they did with Roller'z Only.
> 
> I was at Bonham Elementary so I couldn't make it out there.
> 
> But Once again ULA shows the world we are community people just like everybody else.
> 
> We need to make sure that the DPD Lo-Lo is in the 97.9 the Beat's carshow.
> Jon Chuck needs to waive the entrance fee for the car.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> *


 I agree!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 29 2008, 08:28 PM~10061795
> *Much Respect to all the guys that went to the funeral. Saw the coverage on CW33 news and saw the sound bite they did with Roller'z Only.
> 
> I was at Bonham Elementary so I couldn't make it out there.
> 
> But Once again ULA shows the world we are community people just like everybody else.
> 
> We need to make sure that the DPD Lo-Lo is in the 97.9 the Beat's carshow.
> Jon Chuck needs to waive the entrance fee for the car.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> *


x2


----------



## bigstew22

Dam good pics


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Mar 2 2008, 09:30 AM~10069824
> *Dam good pics
> *


 Thanks homie!


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Mar 2 2008, 10:30 AM~10069824
> *Dam good pics
> *


x2....i wish i could have been there!


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Check out Joe's Happy Bday Song...... :biggrin: 
www.phaylanx.net


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

bump :biggrin:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Mar 1 2008, 10:34 PM~10068400
> *more pic's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_Very good pic's. I wish my car would of been ready to attend this!! Good job to Luis and every one that made this happen..._


----------



## Coca Pearl

FOR SALE:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10080705


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Mar 3 2008, 06:11 PM~10079447
> *<span style='color:blue'>X2 I AM SORRY I WASN'T ABLE TO MAKE IT.*


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

for sale.$950.00----9.408.8906


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Mar 3 2008, 06:11 PM~10079447
> *Very good pic's. I wish my car would of been ready to attend this!! Good job to Luis and every one that made this happen...
> *


x2 much props to every one that went :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

:thumbsup: :worship: :angel:


----------



## MAJESTIX

To all:
I am asking all my friends in the car community to be on the look out for a stolen car. I have attached a flyer in 2 different formats that I would ask you to print out and post on any bulletin boards you may have available. We are offering a reward of up to $10,000.00 REWARD for information that leads to its recovery. 
Thanking you in advance for you help. 
Sincerely, 
Cris Lofgren 
Classical Gas Enterprises 
(682) 429-1010 

[email protected]


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

*ULA MEETING TOMORROW NIGHT AT 8:30 AT THE D BAR SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW NIGHT.......SEND A REP FROM YOUR CLUB WE ARE UPDATING OUR CONTACT LIST......*


----------



## Homie Styln

I need to get $25 from every club or business for the annual Easter Egg hunt.</span><span style=\'color:red\'> Again this year the Easter Egg hunt will be in honor of Louie's daughter Magli... Easter is only 3 weeks away.. Flag Pole Hill park is reserved, I confirmed this today.. Need to get the application paid for.. Let's also see about dedicating the day to Officer Victor Lozada and see about getting the lo-lo Police car out there...  I'll call Officer Cerda about this.. 


I know there was some talk about going to Joe Pool Lake but, have you ever been to Joe Pool lake on Easter, it's jammed packed... At Flag Pole Hill were basically there by ourselves...


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 6 2008, 12:47 PM~10105105
> *I need to get $25 from every club or business for the annual Easter Egg hunt.</span><span style=\'color:red\'> Again this  year the Easter Egg hunt will be in honor of Louie's daughter Magli... Easter is only 3 weeks away.. Flag Pole Hill park is reserved, I confirmed this today.. Need to get the application paid for.. Let's also see about dedicating the day to Officer Victor Lozada and see about getting the lo-lo Police car out there...   I'll call Officer Cerda about this..
> I know there was some talk about going to Joe Pool Lake but, have you ever been to Joe Pool lake on Easter, it's jammed packed... At Flag Pole Hill were basically there by ourselves...
> *


 So flag pole hill it is?


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 6 2008, 12:47 PM~10105105
> *I need to get $25 from every club or business for the annual Easter Egg hunt.</span><span style=\'color:red\'> Again this  year the Easter Egg hunt will be in honor of Louie's daughter Magli... Easter is only 3 weeks away.. Flag Pole Hill park is reserved, I confirmed this today.. Need to get the application paid for.. Let's also see about dedicating the day to Officer Victor Lozada and see about getting the lo-lo Police car out there...   I'll call Officer Cerda about this..
> I know there was some talk about going to Joe Pool Lake but, have you ever been to Joe Pool lake on Easter, it's jammed packed... At Flag Pole Hill were basically there by ourselves...
> *


True, The last time we had a Easter Picnic at Joe Pool lake the line to get in 
was a couple miles long. Allot of local families go to the lakes for 
Easter......


----------



## Homie Styln

TO NIGHTS ULA MEETING IS CANCELED DUE TO INCLEMENT (Bad) WEATHER..


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 6 2008, 03:45 PM~10106461
> *RESCHEDULE TO NEXT THURSDAY!!!</span>*


----------



## Synbad979

Ok, here's the info I told some of you about or atleast the ones that got hold of me.

These are the locations the station will be hitting up. 
Let me know which one you can have some cars come to. I will be on the radio showing love to the car clubs that participate. we will also be shooting some video to put on the beat's website. So let me know !!! All Cars need to be on site at 1pm.
I will be at all 4 locations and the beat will be stopping by the Easter Picnic.

March 9, 2008 from 2pm till 4pm 
4721 E Lancaster Ave., Fort Worth, TX 76103

March 16, 2008 from 2pm till 4pm 
1625 N Story Rd., Irving, TX 75061

March 30, 2008 from 2pm till 4pm 
2550 W. Red Bird Ln #100, Dallas, TX

April 6, 2008 from 2pm till 4pm 
149 W Kingsley Rd Garland, TX 75041


----------



## Synbad979

TTT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

*THANKS!*


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 6 2008, 08:29 PM~10108963
> *Ok, here's the info I told some of you about or atleast the ones that got hold of me.
> 
> These are the locations the station will be hitting up.
> Let me know which one you can have some cars come to. I will be on the radio showing love to the car clubs that participate. we will also be shooting some video to put on the beat's website. So let me know !!! All Cars need to be on site at 1pm.
> I will be at all 4 locations and the beat will be stopping by the Easter Picnic.
> 
> March 9, 2008 from 2pm till 4pm
> 4721 E Lancaster Ave., Fort Worth, TX 76103
> 
> March 16, 2008 from 2pm till 4pm
> 1625 N Story Rd., Irving, TX 75061
> 
> March 30, 2008 from 2pm till 4pm
> 2550 W. Red Bird Ln #100, Dallas, TX
> 
> April 6, 2008 from 2pm till 4pm
> 149 W Kingsley Rd Garland, TX 75041
> *


*THANKS SYNBAD FOR THE INVITE AT TODAY 97.9 EVENT IN FT WORTH AND MY HOMIE JOHN*


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

97.9


----------



## Synbad979

I need to know who is coming to the Irving Levine's location
I have to make the commercial on Mon or Tuesday and I need to know who to put in the commercial.

So Get at me !

Man I forgot about the show in h-town 2day!

Thanks Leonard for showing up !!

I appreciate it !


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

*ULA Meeting tomorrow night at the D Bar at 8:30*


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 6 2008, 12:47 PM~10105105
> *I need to get $25 from every club or business for the annual Easter Egg hunt.
> 
> Again this  year the Easter Egg hunt will be in honor of Louie's daughter Magli... *



Will you be at the meeting collecting this tonight?


----------



## Homie Styln

Please bring your money ($25) for the Easter Egg Hunt, we only have one week till Easter Sunday.... If you have any questions call me 817-368-1648...
Also did anyone go fill out the forms for the picnic...


----------



## MAJESTIX

*We will be ridin' out to Keller's Drive-In this Sunday afternoon, 
around 3-4pm stop by and check it out...*


----------



## AZTEKA 68

uffin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

ULA Meeting next Thursday, March 20....


----------



## STATION X

*City Wide Easter Extravaganza!!!!Check this out!!! 
Body: 

Easter Extravaganza! Join LifePoint Church, CASA 106.7 FM, and the Dallas Parks and Recreation Department for a fun filled afternoon at Kiest Park, 3080 S. Hampton RD, located in the heart of beautiful Oak Cliff on Saturday, March 22nd at 2:00 PM. Come and experience all the family fun activities, and enjoy the games, races, food, Moonwalks, and face-painting. The Easter Bunny arrives @ 3:30 via a helicopter Egg drop delivering 10,000 Easter Eggs, and the Hunt begins for the GOLDEN EGGS! There will be four hunts for ages (0-4), (5-7), (8-11), and (12-Up). Don't forget to bring your Easter basket to fill with lots of EGGS & SURPRISES! Prizes will be awarded for winners of the Golden Eggs. For more information please visit www. lifepointdallas. com or email us [email protected], or contact 214.535.4461. *


----------



## The Snowman




----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 14 2008, 02:51 PM~10169162
> *
> City Wide Easter Extravaganza!!!!
> 
> *


 
Sound's like a good thing for the community...

Easter Saturday & Easter Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 12 2008, 05:11 PM~10153697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 15 2008, 06:27 AM~10173726
> *Sound's like a good thing for the community...
> 
> Easter Saturday & Easter Sunday  :thumbsup:
> *



*<span style=\'color:blue\'>SOUNDS GOOD</span>*


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Homie Styln

The ULA Easter Egg Hunt ain't going to be that good unless we can get everyone to either get me their money ($25) or make sure they bring eggs filled with candy to this weeks meeting. There is going to be a meeting this week prior to the picnic....


----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CAR & BIKE CLUB
A SHOW-N-SHINE BENEFITING THE CHILDREN OF ARCADIA PARK ELEMENTARY SCHOOL

DALLAS LOWRIDERS IS SPONSORING THIS SHOW.

APRIL 5TH,2008 @ ARCADIA PARK ELEMENTARY SCHOOL

REGISTRATION:8:30-10:00

SHOW 10:00-3:30

WE ARE ASKING A $10 DONATION AT TIME OF REGISTRATION 

ALL CAR CLUBS ARE WELCOME TO PARTICIPATE............

QUESTIONS?? CALL ERNEST @214-664-5412 OR EVA @214-694-4492


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTT


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by STATION X+Mar 14 2008, 04:50 PM~10169154-->
> 
> 
> 
> *City Wide Easter Extravaganza!!!!Check this out!!!
> Body:
> 
> Easter Extravaganza! Join LifePoint Church, CASA 106.7 FM, and the Dallas Parks and Recreation Department for a fun filled afternoon at Kiest Park, 3080 S. Hampton RD, located in the heart of beautiful Oak Cliff on Saturday, March 22nd at 2:00 PM. Come and experience all the family fun activities, and enjoy the games, races, food, Moonwalks, and face-painting. The Easter Bunny arrives @ 3:30 via a helicopter Egg drop delivering 10,000 Easter Eggs, and the Hunt begins for the GOLDEN EGGS! There will be four hunts for ages (0-4), (5-7), (8-11), and (12-Up). Don't forget to bring your Easter basket to fill with lots of EGGS & SURPRISES! Prizes will be awarded for winners of the Golden Eggs. For more information please visit www. lifepointdallas. com or email us [email protected], or contact 214.535.4461. *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TOP DOG '[email protected] 15 2008, 08:27 AM~10173726
> *Sound's like a good thing for the community...
> 
> Easter Saturday & Easter Sunday  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TechniquesOG_@Mar 15 2008, 09:15 AM~10173865
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>SOUNDS GOOD</span>
> *


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

EVERYONE DON'T FORGET ULA MEETING THIS THURSDAY

COUNT DOWN 6 DAY TIL EASTER PICNIC 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

TTT


----------



## MAJESTIX

These video's have been edited and new music added, checkem out....</span>

<a href=\'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moekCtdN1f8\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.youtube.com/v/iBzO7No-_Hw</a>

<a href=\'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGxjSb906GM\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.youtube.com/v/VGxjSb906GM</a>

<a href=\'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBzO7No-_Hw\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.youtube.com/v/moekCtdN1f8</a>


----------



## DALLAS-G

TTT


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

*DON'T FORGET WE HAVE A ULA MEETING TOMORROW NIGHT!!!*


----------



## Synbad979

What Meeting?? :loco:


----------



## Synbad979

$1 Draft Beer from 8-10pm
$3 Coronas All Night or till they run out !! :biggrin: 
$5 Patron Shots all Night Long

G-Rock in the Mix
Big Tuck on Stage

Where your Club Shirts NO DRESS CODE !!!!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 19 2008, 05:56 PM~10209164
> *What Meeting??  :loco:
> *


The one that everyone agreed on at the last meeting....to make sure we have everything covered for Easter


----------



## STATION X




----------



## Guest




----------



## Girly_Lowrider




----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 20 2008, 05:02 PM~10216509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Mar 20 2008, 10:12 PM~10218747
> *
> (NO ALCOHOL)
> *


I will try to make it....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 21 2008, 09:14 PM~10225759
> *I will try to make it....
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

where are the easter picnic pictures??? :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--




----------



## Synbad979

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
We are getting the Deposit back from the Park !!!
They Called Tim this morning and say we can come back !!!!

I wanna thank Jimmy from Sherman who took it upon himself to go by every car club and reminded them to pick up the trash and for bringing the trash bags !!

Here is a link for you to copy and paste its video from NBC 5 about the picnic !!

http://video.nbc5i.com/player/?id=232097


----------



## Homie Styln

ULA Easter Picnic: It was another GREAT Event put on by the ULA. We had coverage from channel 11 & Susie Solice from ch 5.. This years picnic was in honor of Officer Lozada..
The Easter Egg is aways in memory of Magli - Louie's daughter... Louie and his entire family again did most of the work on getting the egg's prepared and providing addittional prizes for the kids.. Thanks Louie & family, I'm sure Magli was looking down us and kept the rain away..  

We had a good size crowd again this year.. This event as most ULA events are open to the general public so even at the easter egg hunt there were non-members there, and that's OK... I'm sure when there kids went home and spoke about where they got there Easter eggs, they'll say a bunch of lowrider had a big picnic and let us join in on there Easter egg hunt.. That's good community relations.. To try and send kids away is Not the Spirit of the ULA..  

Next years event, were going to need more eggs... We had somewhere around 5,500 - 6,000.. And as everyone saw they went quick and I still saw a few kids arrive just a few minutes late and there wasn't an egg to be found...  

Synbad called me and said Jill Beam from the parks dept called and said everything looked good at the park and we (ULA) are welcomed back anytime to use the park for an event... :biggrin:


----------



## bluethunder81

HOWS IT GOING JOHN  


:angry: well i had to work again like every SUNDAY :angry: ANY MORE PICS


----------



## --JUICE--




----------



## TOP DOG '64

Need contact info:
Aurelio from Mystic Styles c.c. need his shop # and address, post it or PM me his cell. 

Thanx!


----------



## Synbad979

This Sunday 97.9 the Beat is going to be posted at the Levine's Location below
March 30, 2008 from 2pm till 4pm 
2550 W Red Bird Ln # 100, Dallas 

They will have all 12 of the Beat Calendar Models on hand and will be doing a photo shoot with the models. 

If you want your car to be in the 97.9 the Beat Custom Car Calendar then show up at 1pm or 1:30pm at the Levine's Location.

If you want more info hit me up on my cell or im me.


----------



## --JUICE--

more pics from the picnic


----------



## --JUICE--




----------



## TechniquesOG

ttt


----------



## BIG TEX

WHY NOT MAKE FLAGPOLE HIL THE CRUZ SPOT FOR SUNDAYS :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BIG TEX_@Mar 27 2008, 11:10 AM~10267348
> *WHY NOT MAKE FLAGPOLE HIL THE CRUZ SPOT FOR SUNDAYS  :cheesy:
> *




mabe cues the POLICE station is 3 blocks away ........ :dunno:


----------



## Synbad979

This Sunday 97.9 the Beat is going to be posted at the Levine's Location below
March 30, 2008 from 2pm till 4pm 
2550 W Red Bird Ln # 100, Dallas 

They will have all 12 of the Beat Calendar Models on hand and will be doing a photo shoot with the models. 

If you want your car to be in the 97.9 the Beat Custom Car Calendar then show up at 1pm or 1:30pm at the Levine's Location.

If you want more info hit me up on my cell or im me.


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## MAJESTIX

*Majestix Car Club - Easter 2008 at Flagpole Hill - Dallas,TeXas*


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

Anybody got a hookup on Workaholic batteries, shoot me a pm


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CAR & BIKE CLUB
A SHOW-N-SHINE BENEFITING THE CHILDREN OF ARCADIA PARK ELEMENTARY SCHOOL

DALLAS LOWRIDERS IS SPONSORING THIS SHOW.

APRIL 5TH,2008 @ ARCADIA PARK ELEMENTARY SCHOOL

REGISTRATION:8:30-10:00

SHOW 10:00-3:30

WE ARE ASKING A $10 DONATION AT TIME OF REGISTRATION 

ALL CAR CLUBS ARE WELCOME TO PARTICIPATE............

QUESTIONS?? CALL ERNEST @214-664-5412 OR EVA @214-694-4492


----------



## Homie Styln

Can someone help a homie out. I'm putting my 69 back together but I think I'm missing a bracket. Does anyone out there know someone who has 69 to 72 Impala with air cond or any 70's Chevy that has the air unit on the driver side of the engine. I think I'm missing one of those bracket or could be just need to see how the brackets I have go on.. Hit me back... Homie John... 817-368-1648


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by CATACLYSMIC_@Mar 30 2008, 10:29 AM~10288670
> *Anybody got a hookup on Workaholic batteries, shoot me a pm
> *


 :0


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 30 2008, 03:26 PM~10290714
> *:0
> *


I have 6 new werkers.. get with me..


----------



## MAJESTIX

* Easter Picnic 2008 --->* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_5TAKA3mVU


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTT


----------



## Guest




----------



## wildponey

In respect to the funeral, pictures and the event, I was reading about the fallen officer that had past away. Just reading about the comadity and relationship brought a nice feeling to me needless to say once looking at the pictures posted up on here just brought beautifull chills to me to see this event, ecspecially with your lowrider community. Keep up the great work and dont stop!
Peace :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

I'm almost back, see anything different with Homie Styln?


----------



## AZTEKA 68

pix from last year...



> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Apr 2 2007, 09:14 AM~7601180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 2 2008, 05:00 PM~10319784
> *I'm almost back, see anything different with Homie Styln?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UMM YOUR USING A BLANKET AS A HOOD :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## Homie Styln

Yea, I got cylinder going through the hood.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 5 2008, 04:29 PM~10343484
> *Yea, I got cylinder going through the hood.. :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Apr 5 2008, 07:51 PM~10344251
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING THE CHILDREN OF ARCADIA PARK ELEM.
> WE RAISED OVER 1000.00 FOR THE ACTIVITY FUND AT ARCADIA PARK ELEM.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH!!!!!!
> KNIGHTS C.C.
> 
> TECHNIQUES C.C.
> 
> SMOOTH N LOW C.C.
> 
> PRINCIPALES C.C.
> 
> OAK CLIFF C.C.
> 
> ESTILO C.C.
> 
> INTOKABLES C.C.
> 
> LOW 4 LYFE C.C.
> 
> HOMIE STYLIN
> 
> AND SOLO RIDER
> 
> FRANCISCO WITH HIS BEL AIR
> AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO TORRES EMPIRE FOR THE 100.00 DONATION
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

Any of you homies needin a Blue plexey-glass prewired switch box with 10 switches...it also has the chrome switch extentions with the blue jewels, never used- brand new :biggrin: ====$60


----------



## Shan US Outlaws

Trying to get car show together for April 18th. I was at the ULA meeting lastweek and have gotten together I just need to know how many people are interested in this please email me at [email protected] and let me know if your club is intrested or check out our website to see all the racing and things going on also.
www.usoutlaws.com

Thank you to everyone for letting me speak and considering the offer


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Sensei_@Apr 7 2008, 09:51 PM~10361032
> *The feature of the 35th Anniversary on Japanese Lowrider Magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STATION X

*Lone Star Round uP 2008 - Car Show Pix --->*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=403017


----------



## Shan US Outlaws

Because I tried to put this lowrider show together at the last minute not enough people can commit to coming because of Fiesta and the Big show on the 27th so I have elected not to do a lowrider only show and hop for this year. However as soon as we get next years date together I will be at the ULA meeting getting on the schdule so we can get it HOOKED UP for next year. Thanks again to everyone and I look forward to see you at a meeting this summer and have a great event for next year. There will be a car show with trophies at the event on the 18th it just won't be a stand alone lowrider show and hop. more info at www.usoutlaws.com if your interested I would love to see some of you there.


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 3 2008, 10:46 PM~10330235
> *UMM YOUR USING A BLANKET AS A HOOD :dunno:  :rofl:
> *


 hno:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## CHEVY 1




----------



## Incognito

*GRAND OPENING THIS SATURDAY AT LADY’S CHOICE 

Come support ULA members Jaime and David from D-Town Bombs car club on their opening day. 

In case you didn’t know they are the new owners of Lady’s Choice.

FREE FOOD!!! 

MUST BE 21 AND HAVE VALID ID


Lady’s choice

3022 W Davis

Dallas Tx 75211 *


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

http://dallas.craigslist.org/pts/638488634.html


----------



## Synbad979

More info Thursday at the meeting !!


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

325 two all chrome complete reds pumps


----------



## Homie Styln

A few new picks..





[img=http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/8315/mvc024svi2.jpg]


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 14 2008, 05:46 PM~10416282
> *A few new picks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [img=http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/8315/mvc024svi2.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


true mexican parking cars on the front yard


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Hey guys, I am looking for a 400 chevy transmission for a 71-76 Impala.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Apr 15 2008, 07:06 AM~10419933
> *Hey guys, I am looking for a 400 chevy transmission for a 71-76 Impala.
> *


 There's a few of them listed on Craigslist ---> http://dallas.craigslist.org/search/pts?qu...=min&maxAsk=max


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

anyone needin another showtime pump, its all chrome, new gear and brand new chrome motor never hooked up...its a prestolite motor :biggrin: 220 for pump


----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C.

_Come and party with us this Saturday 19.th Birthday bash for Jorge Lopez from Intokablez car club_


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by D-Town Bombs C.C._@Apr 17 2008, 05:19 PM~10440668
> *Come and party with us this Saturday 19.th Birthday bash for Jorge Lopez from Intokablez car club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by D-Town Bombs C.C._@Apr 17 2008, 05:19 PM~10440668
> *Come and party with us this Saturday 19.th Birthday bash for Jorge Lopez from Intokablez car club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


George, sorry I missed your party homie, happy birthday homie... May another year in the world bring you joy and happiness.... Every day above ground beat the alternative..


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Happy B-day Jorge and many more!!! Sorry I missed it, I got caught under a car working. :biggrin:


----------



## ULA




----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Apr 20 2008, 12:32 PM~10459820-->
> 
> 
> 
> George, sorry I missed your party homie, happy birthday homie... May another year in the world bring you joy and happiness....  Every day above ground beat the alternative..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.Ortiz_@Apr 20 2008, 07:01 PM~10462299
> *Happy B-day Jorge and many more!!! Sorry I missed it, I got caught under a car working.  :biggrin:
> *


_It's Kool, thanks... had a good time at Lady's choice...._


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Apr 21 2008, 11:11 AM~10466570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_This was the 1st ULA toy drive was it not? Dam my son was like 18 months old....._


----------



## Synbad979

Damn Man I missed Jorge's Party !
Owe you a beer homie !!


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by Synbad979+Apr 22 2008, 10:40 PM~10480888-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Man I missed Jorge's Party !
> Owe you a beer homie !!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of beer, will beer be sold at the car show Sunday and what kind???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-People's Choice_@Apr 23 2008, 02:16 PM~10485659
> *You have to ask Synbad about that cause I don't have a clue.
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

Pic's from move-in today at the Beat show.. Want to give shout out to Ernest Blvd Aces for getting my banner and magnetic strip done for me on such short notice. Also to my homie David from Techniques for getting my _Homie Styln _ T-Shirts ready for me.. I'll be selling my new _Homie Styln _ shirts at the show for $12.. So come help get this movement going, cause once your Homie Styln your str8 up 'G'..... 

_Homie Styln_ 'It's a life style'. Join the movement


----------



## Homie Styln

Anyone who saw the magnetic signs on my panel, if your interested in getting something like that Call Big Ernest (Sign Guy).. He also made my Homie Styln banner...


----------



## LOLOMomaGP

* Just want to mention that ' all ' the proceeds from this car show will be going to the Veteran of Foreign Wars. All is going to a very good cause remembering our Troops past and present. So please help us give back to our community and our Military members *


----------



## LOLOMomaGP




----------



## TOP DOG '64




----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@May 5 2008, 05:23 AM~10577490
> *
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 5 2008, 07:08 AM~10577731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*TECHNIQUES IN DA HOUSE THIS DAY*


----------



## TechniquesOG

Ft Worth hitting the street Saturday Night


----------



## TOP DOG '64

http://www.majestixcarclub.com/images/index.htm</span></a>


----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 12 2008, 06:27 AM~10633586
> *http://www.majestixcarclub.com/images/index.htm</span></a>
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:nicoderm:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 13 2008, 03:29 PM~10646658
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## AZTEKA 68

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 13 2008, 07:49 AM~10642943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



uffin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP

:biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979

_For those who don't know POLLO was killed early this morning. Thanks for the Laughs, the shots and the fun!! Can't judge his life but he will be missed!_










Two men were killed and a third wounded early Wednesday in what Dallas police believe was a home invasion. 

Three suspects, probably armed with an assault rifle and pistols, entered the home in the 3000 block of June Drive, near the intersection of Illinois Avenue and Westmoreland Road in Oak Cliff, police said. The suspects' faces were covered by bandanas, so a witness was not able to provide much of a description of the invaders, police said. 

The four men inside the home were playing video games before the gunmen burst into the house, police said. Investigators said the suspects went quickly to a room in the back of the house and apparently did not find what they were looking for. At that point, police said, three of the occupants of the house were shot. 

Two victims died, a third was wounded and a fourth man was not hurt. Police took that fourth victim into protective custody. 

The crime was reported to police shortly before 4 a.m. 

Police began a search for the suspects, but had found no one by early Wednesday.


----------



## 214loco

Ride.I.P. Bro :angel: :angel:


----------



## Homie Styln

I hope they catch the guys who did this... Pollo was a cool guy. And no one could out drink him...  



> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@May 14 2008, 10:26 AM~10653014
> *For those who don't know POLLO was killed early this morning. Thanks for the Laughs, the shots and the fun!! Can't judge his life but he will be missed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two men were killed and a third wounded early Wednesday in what Dallas police believe was a home invasion.
> 
> Three suspects, probably armed with an assault rifle and pistols, entered the home in the 3000 block of June Drive, near the intersection of Illinois Avenue and Westmoreland Road in Oak Cliff, police said. The suspects' faces were covered by bandanas, so a witness was not able to provide much of a description of the invaders, police said.
> 
> The four men inside the home were playing video games before the gunmen burst into the house, police said. Investigators said the suspects went quickly to a room in the back of the house and apparently did not find what they were looking for. At that point, police said, three of the occupants of the house were shot.
> 
> Two victims died, a third was wounded and a fourth man was not hurt. Police took that fourth victim into protective custody.
> 
> The crime was reported to police shortly before 4 a.m.
> 
> Police began a search for the suspects, but had found no one by early Wednesday.
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

I hope they catch the guys who did this... Pollo was a cool guy. And no one could out drink him...  



> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@May 14 2008, 10:26 AM~10653014
> *For those who don't know POLLO was killed early this morning. Thanks for the Laughs, the shots and the fun!! Can't judge his life but he will be missed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two men were killed and a third wounded early Wednesday in what Dallas police believe was a home invasion.
> 
> Three suspects, probably armed with an assault rifle and pistols, entered the home in the 3000 block of June Drive, near the intersection of Illinois Avenue and Westmoreland Road in Oak Cliff, police said. The suspects' faces were covered by bandanas, so a witness was not able to provide much of a description of the invaders, police said.
> 
> The four men inside the home were playing video games before the gunmen burst into the house, police said. Investigators said the suspects went quickly to a room in the back of the house and apparently did not find what they were looking for. At that point, police said, three of the occupants of the house were shot.
> 
> Two victims died, a third was wounded and a fourth man was not hurt. Police took that fourth victim into protective custody.
> 
> The crime was reported to police shortly before 4 a.m.
> 
> Police began a search for the suspects, but had found no one by early Wednesday.
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 14 2008, 02:09 PM~10654263
> *I hope they catch the guys who did this... Pollo was a cool guy.  And no one could out drink him...
> *


x2........... :angel:


----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C.

:angel: R.I.P POLLO :angel:


----------



## Homie Styln

I hope they catch the guys who did this... Pollo was a cool guy. And no one could out drink him...  



> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@May 14 2008, 10:26 AM~10653014
> *For those who don't know POLLO was killed early this morning. Thanks for the Laughs, the shots and the fun!! Can't judge his life but he will be missed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two men were killed and a third wounded early Wednesday in what Dallas police believe was a home invasion.
> 
> Three suspects, probably armed with an assault rifle and pistols, entered the home in the 3000 block of June Drive, near the intersection of Illinois Avenue and Westmoreland Road in Oak Cliff, police said. The suspects' faces were covered by bandanas, so a witness was not able to provide much of a description of the invaders, police said.
> 
> The four men inside the home were playing video games before the gunmen burst into the house, police said. Investigators said the suspects went quickly to a room in the back of the house and apparently did not find what they were looking for. At that point, police said, three of the occupants of the house were shot.
> 
> Two victims died, a third was wounded and a fourth man was not hurt. Police took that fourth victim into protective custody.
> 
> The crime was reported to police shortly before 4 a.m.
> 
> Police began a search for the suspects, but had found no one by early Wednesday.
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

I hope they catch the guys who did this... Pollo was a cool guy. And no one could out drink him...  



> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@May 14 2008, 10:26 AM~10653014
> *For those who don't know POLLO was killed early this morning. Thanks for the Laughs, the shots and the fun!! Can't judge his life but he will be missed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two men were killed and a third wounded early Wednesday in what Dallas police believe was a home invasion.
> 
> Three suspects, probably armed with an assault rifle and pistols, entered the home in the 3000 block of June Drive, near the intersection of Illinois Avenue and Westmoreland Road in Oak Cliff, police said. The suspects' faces were covered by bandanas, so a witness was not able to provide much of a description of the invaders, police said.
> 
> The four men inside the home were playing video games before the gunmen burst into the house, police said. Investigators said the suspects went quickly to a room in the back of the house and apparently did not find what they were looking for. At that point, police said, three of the occupants of the house were shot.
> 
> Two victims died, a third was wounded and a fourth man was not hurt. Police took that fourth victim into protective custody.
> 
> The crime was reported to police shortly before 4 a.m.
> 
> Police began a search for the suspects, but had found no one by early Wednesday.
> *


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@May 14 2008, 11:26 AM~10653014
> *For those who don't know POLLO was killed early this morning. Thanks for the Laughs, the shots and the fun!! Can't judge his life but he will be missed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two men were killed and a third wounded early Wednesday in what Dallas police believe was a home invasion.
> 
> Three suspects, probably armed with an assault rifle and pistols, entered the home in the 3000 block of June Drive, near the intersection of Illinois Avenue and Westmoreland Road in Oak Cliff, police said. The suspects' faces were covered by bandanas, so a witness was not able to provide much of a description of the invaders, police said.
> 
> The four men inside the home were playing video games before the gunmen burst into the house, police said. Investigators said the suspects went quickly to a room in the back of the house and apparently did not find what they were looking for. At that point, police said, three of the occupants of the house were shot.
> 
> Two victims died, a third was wounded and a fourth man was not hurt. Police took that fourth victim into protective custody.
> 
> The crime was reported to police shortly before 4 a.m.
> 
> Police began a search for the suspects, but had found no one by early Wednesday.
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by D-Town Bombs C.C._@May 14 2008, 12:27 PM~10654365
> *:angel:  R.I.P POLLO  :angel:
> *


*X2*


----------



## PIQUE86

RIP POLLO.. king of the "beer bong funnel" like homie stylin said.. no 1 could out drink this ***** !!


----------



## dannysnty

its hard to belive that happen i still cant belive it happen R.I.P :angel:


----------



## dannysnty

its hard to belive that happen i still cant belive it happen R.I.P :angel:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@May 14 2008, 09:26 AM~10653014
> *For those who don't know POLLO was killed early this morning. Thanks for the Laughs, the shots and the fun!! Can't judge his life but he will be missed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two men were killed and a third wounded early Wednesday in what Dallas police believe was a home invasion.
> 
> Three suspects, probably armed with an assault rifle and pistols, entered the home in the 3000 block of June Drive, near the intersection of Illinois Avenue and Westmoreland Road in Oak Cliff, police said. The suspects' faces were covered by bandanas, so a witness was not able to provide much of a description of the invaders, police said.
> 
> The four men inside the home were playing video games before the gunmen burst into the house, police said. Investigators said the suspects went quickly to a room in the back of the house and apparently did not find what they were looking for. At that point, police said, three of the occupants of the house were shot.
> 
> Two victims died, a third was wounded and a fourth man was not hurt. Police took that fourth victim into protective custody.
> 
> The crime was reported to police shortly before 4 a.m.
> 
> Police began a search for the suspects, but had found no one by early Wednesday.
> *




:tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## {belinda}

*R.I.P. POLLO........... YOU WILL BE MISSED, THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD TIMES.. *


----------



## geovela86

R.I.P BRO YOU WILL BE MISSED 









Clownin at the Phaylanx Anniv Party









Gettin ready to do what he did best 









Round two


----------



## chuckyducky

:angel: RIP HOMIE :angel:


----------



## JapanTech

> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@May 1 2008, 10:45 AM~10550992
> * Just want to mention that ' all ' the proceeds from this car show will be going to the Veteran of Foreign Wars. All is going to a very good cause remembering our Troops past and present. So please help us give back to our community and our Military members
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JapanTech

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 13 2008, 07:35 AM~10642627
> * Check out our thread for this party.. it going to be great !!!!
> 
> SUMMER TIME MELTDOWN PARTY DFW, ARLINGTON TX 21 JUNE 2008
> NEXT PARTY IS BELOW
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JapanTech

ALWAYS MISSED BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN

:angel:


----------



## $ReYeS$

R.I.P Homie :angel:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@May 14 2008, 11:26 AM~10653014
> *For those who don't know POLLO was killed early this morning. Thanks for the Laughs, the shots and the fun!! Can't judge his life but he will be missed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two men were killed and a third wounded early Wednesday in what Dallas police believe was a home invasion.
> 
> Three suspects, probably armed with an assault rifle and pistols, entered the home in the 3000 block of June Drive, near the intersection of Illinois Avenue and Westmoreland Road in Oak Cliff, police said. The suspects' faces were covered by bandanas, so a witness was not able to provide much of a description of the invaders, police said.
> 
> The four men inside the home were playing video games before the gunmen burst into the house, police said. Investigators said the suspects went quickly to a room in the back of the house and apparently did not find what they were looking for. At that point, police said, three of the occupants of the house were shot.
> 
> Two victims died, a third was wounded and a fourth man was not hurt. Police took that fourth victim into protective custody.
> 
> The crime was reported to police shortly before 4 a.m.
> 
> Police began a search for the suspects, but had found no one by early Wednesday.
> *


Thats some sad shit, My prayers go out for his family


----------



## 214loco

:angel: RIDE I.P Bro! :angel:


----------



## 214loco

:angel: RIDE I.P Bro! :angel:


----------



## 214loco

:angel: RIDE I.P Bro! :angel:


----------



## Lowrider Placas

Serving the entire DFW area and the rest of the USA.


----------



## {belinda}

Attention ULA:
Here is the information regarding (Encarnacio Montanez) Pollo's funeral services.

There is going to be a wake for him today 5/17/08 from 1:00 p.m. till 5:00 p.m. at Calvario Funeral Home located on 300 W.Davis St. Dallas, TX 75208 the Phone number is 214-946-8165. Tomorrow the viewing will be from 1:00 p.m. till 7:00 p.m. 

Monday 5/19/08 there will be Mass held at:
Blessed Sacrament Church 
231 N Marsalis Ave
Dallas, TX 75203
(214) 948-6535

After Mass we will proceed to Laurel Land Cemetray located at:
6000 S R L Thornton Fwy
Dallas, TX 75232
(214) 371-1336
****************************************************************** Joe Ruiz would like to call a MANDATORY meeting on Sunday 5/18/08 at 7:00 p.m. located at Joe's Burger of off I-30. We will be collecting money for Pollo's family. Please be there if you can to make a donation or send someone from your car club who can. Donate from your heart any questions call me at 214-536-5769.
Thanks
Belinda Castillo


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@May 17 2008, 09:45 AM~10676546
> *Attention ULA:
> Here is the information regarding (Encarnacio Montanez) Pollo's  funeral services.
> 
> There is going to be a wake for him today 5/17/08 from 1:00 p.m. till 5:00 p.m. at Calvario Funeral Home located on 300 W.Davis St. Dallas, TX 75208 the Phone number is 214-946-8165. Tomorrow the viewing will be from 1:00 p.m. till 7:00 p.m.
> 
> Monday 5/19/08 there will be Mass held at:
> Blessed Sacrament Church
> 231 N Marsalis Ave
> Dallas, TX 75203
> (214) 948-6535
> 
> After Mass we will proceed to Laurel Land Cemetray located at:
> 6000 S R L Thornton Fwy
> Dallas, TX 75232
> (214) 371-1336
> ****************************************************************** Joe Ruiz would  like to call a MANDATORY meeting on p.m. located at Joe's Burger of off I-30.  We will be collecting money for Pollo's family. Please be there if you can to make a donation or send someone from your car club who can. Donate from your heart any questions call me at 214-536-5769.
> Thanks
> Belinda Castillo
> *


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@May 17 2008, 11:45 AM~10676546
> *Attention ULA:
> Here is the information regarding (Encarnacio Montanez) Pollo's  funeral services.
> 
> There is going to be a wake for him today 5/17/08 from 1:00 p.m. till 5:00 p.m. at Calvario Funeral Home located on 300 W.Davis St. Dallas, TX 75208 the Phone number is 214-946-8165. Tomorrow the viewing will be from 1:00 p.m. till 7:00 p.m.
> 
> Monday 5/19/08 there will be Mass held at:
> Blessed Sacrament Church
> 231 N Marsalis Ave
> Dallas, TX 75203
> (214) 948-6535
> 
> After Mass we will proceed to Laurel Land Cemetray located at:
> 6000 S R L Thornton Fwy
> Dallas, TX 75232
> (214) 371-1336
> ****************************************************************** Joe Ruiz would  like to call a MANDATORY meeting on Sunday 5/18/08 at 7:00 p.m. located at Joe's Burger of off I-30.  We will be collecting money for Pollo's family. Please be there if you can to make a donation or send someone from your car club who can. Donate from your heart any questions call me at 214-536-5769.
> Thanks
> Belinda Castillo
> *


What time is that mass going to start? :dunno:


----------



## Toro

IMPALAS MAGAZINE*IMPALAMAGAZINE.COM IS HERE*
IMPALAS MAGAZINE


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

R.I.P from Garlands FINEST car club.!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@May 18 2008, 07:23 AM~10679970
> *What time is that mass going to start?  :dunno:
> *


Mass is at 10:00


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@May 18 2008, 08:27 PM~10682788
> *Mass is at 10:00
> *


Like he goes to church.... :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@May 19 2008, 10:39 AM~10685981
> *Like he goes to church.... :biggrin:
> *


I was planning on going but was not able to get off work. 
and yeah i do go more then u do. :angel: :angel:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## BIG TEX

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 13 2008, 08:49 AM~10642943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP

:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 20 2008, 07:34 AM~10694626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: hopefully every thing goes well for him


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Picnic Info:

We will have the ramps to roll on to the grass there by 9am, 
move-in starts at 9am if you get there before then you gonna be there all alone. :biggrin: 

Daily drivers not allowed on the grass. (will be inforced) 

No Glass Containers, use plastic or aluminum. 

You drink use a cup - keep it on DL.  

If you gonna hop be there by 2pm (kicks off at 3pm)

Trophies:
1st Place Single Pump Street Hopper 
1st Place Double Pump Street Hopper
1st Place Best Traditional Ride (Majestix Choice Award)


----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 20 2008, 02:45 PM~10697467
> *Picnic Info:
> 
> We will have the ramps to roll on to the grass there by 9am,
> move-in starts at 9am if you get there before then you gonna be there all alone.  :biggrin:
> 
> Daily drivers not allowed on the grass. (will be inforced)
> 
> No Glass Containers, use plastic or aluminum.
> 
> You drink use a cup - keep it on DL.
> 
> If you gonna hop be there by 2pm (kicks off at 3pm)
> 
> Trophies:
> 1st Place Single Pump Street Hopper
> 1st Place Double Pump Street Hopper
> 1st Place Best Traditional Ride (Majestix Choice Award)
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## Homie Styln

Hope to have all homies from the ULA come join me at this party. So let's go get our Groove on...


----------



## MAJESTIX

*Memorial Day Weekend, for those of you that want to show support for the military and remember fallen soldiers we encourage you to bring your American Flags and represent.*


----------



## TechniquesOG

* 
MEMORIAL DAY MAJESTIX DE DALLAS PICNIC THIS SUNDAY HOMIES 25 MAY 2008

*


----------



## TOP DOG '64

I was just told by the parks department that any vehicle on the grass will have to have cardboard under the engine and tranny. (epa reasons) 
We will enforce this all day long if we do not they will deny our permit next year. 

We will provide cardboard but if any of you have or can get some for your car club please help out. 

Pass this on...

Thanx!


----------



## MAJESTIX

MajestiX 6th Annual Picnic 2008</span>

*Post Your Picnic Pix Here --->* <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411709\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411709</a>


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

Best Line up Award "BLVD ACES"


----------



## TechniquesOG

*MajestiX 6th Annual Picnic 2008*

THE BIGGEST PICNIC YET !!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## dannysnty

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>we are having a B-day party for moises "Big Moe" this sat at ladys choice. every one is more than welcome to come</span>*


----------



## MAJESTIX

Big ThanX to all the car clubs, shops, vendors and individuals that attended our picnic this year!

In alphabetical order:
Car Clubs:
Blvd Aces Car Club
Carnales Car Club
Dallas Lowriders Car Club
Down II Clown Car Club
Estilo Car Club
Five Star Stunnas Car Club
Ft. Worth Majestics Car Club
Garlands Finest Car Club
Ghetto Dreams Car Club
Homie Styln - It's a Life Style
Individuals Car Club
Jokers Car Club
Knights Car Club
Latin Style Car Club
Latin Kustoms Car Club
Limited Edition Car Club
Low 4 Life Car Club
Low Lows Car Club
Mellow Kings Car Club
Mystic Styles Car Club
Oak Cliff Car Club
Phaylanx Car Club
Principales Car Club
Rollerz Only Car Club
Smooth N Low C.C.
Subliminal Car Club
Techniques Car Club
Torress Impire Car Club
Unlimited Car Club
Veteranos Car Club
--------------------------------------------
Shops:
AM Customs
Bad Boys Hydraulics
Irving Customs
Jeff Milburn Racing
LM Customs
Robs Chop Shop
S.R.B. Custom Choppers


----------



## ASP Promotions

If anyone is heading to Houston on June 8th Here is a options for rooms.........

HOUSTON-ASTRODOME @ RELIANT PK 
8111 KIRBY DR.
HOUSTON, TX 77054
UNITED STATES 
Hotel Reservations: 1 888 890 0242 
Hotel Front Desk: 1-713-7901900 
Price $89.00




All you need to tell them is you want to make a rsvp for June 8th 93.3 Car Show.


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

Anybody have a hookup on nextel phones...I need the i930 :0


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by ASP Promotions_@May 28 2008, 05:02 PM~10756393
> *If anyone is heading to Houston on June 8th Here is a options for rooms.........
> 
> HOUSTON-ASTRODOME @ RELIANT PK
> 8111 KIRBY DR.
> HOUSTON, TX 77054
> UNITED STATES
> Hotel Reservations:    1 888 890 0242
> Hotel Front Desk:  1-713-7901900
> Price $89.00
> All you need to tell them is you want to make a rsvp for June 8th 93.3 Car Show.
> *


This is the show I burnt out on last year.. I'll pass....


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Check out the GAS prices in the 1980's

*Majestix Cruisin' Riverchon Park in North Dallas:*


----------



## Homie Styln

I know there are lot of things going down on June 21st but I would say this. Leonard & me have been active with the ULA and supported ULA members and events for many years. I would hope that if you can only make one event on the 21st you will come support 2 long standing ULA members for a good cause... 



> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 21 2008, 08:11 AM~10702989
> *Hope to have all homies from the ULA come join me at this party. So let's go get our Groove on...
> 
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 30 2008, 11:47 AM~10771115
> *I know there are lot of things going down on June 21st but I would say this. Leonard & me have been active with the ULA and supported ULA members and events for many years. I would hope that if you can only make one event on the 21st you will come support 2 long standing ULA members for a good cause...
> *


----------



## CHEVY 1

S.R.B. Benefit Car Show


----------



## geovela86

To anyone in the Dallas/ Oak CLiff area. I am looking to use a trailer this Saturday for a short time I need to go to Midlothian to pick up my truck and bring it home. I am willing to rent it for a few hours hit me up. Thanks


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 30 2008, 10:47 AM~10771115
> *I know there are lot of things going down on June 21st but I would say this. Leonard & me have been active with the ULA and supported ULA members and events for many years. I would hope that if you can only make one event on the 21st you will come support 2 long standing ULA members for a good cause...
> *



Im there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jun 3 2008, 02:15 PM~10788756
> *Im there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thx homie, knew we could count on the big wheel people, LOL..... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

I'm cruising out to Joe's this sat nite, who from Ft Worth wants to join up with me and caravan down the the I30 to Dallas? I live in Arlington so I'm thinking we can meet up at one of the off ramp in Arlington. The one on Cooper street has a gas station and Burger King we could meet up at. We could meet up at around 8:30-9pm and then all head out together... Show'em how we do do it Tarrant County style.. One big ass caravan coming str8 at you from Ft Worth.. For those that may remember I did a cruise with the people from Dallas and we cruised to Ft Worth, had about 40 cars caravaning down I30 from Dallas. Let's do it in the other direction homies...  
Let me know who's interested in joining me..


----------



## Homie Styln

I haven't done this in a while but for those who don't have a full value policey on their car contact Tom Hubbell at Hagerty's.. 900-922-4050 ext 8752...
This is a good company to deal with, trust me on this I know first hand... I have all my cars ins'd by them... Remember shit happens...


----------



## MAJESTIX

> _Originally posted by CHEVY 1_@Jun 3 2008, 08:11 AM~10786163
> *S.R.B. Benefit Car Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 3 2008, 09:44 PM~10793308
> *Thx homie, knew we could count on the big wheel people, LOL..... :biggrin:
> *


LiL John yahooooo!


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by CHEVY 1_@Jun 3 2008, 08:11 AM~10786163
> *S.R.B. Benefit Car Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I may not make it to the show but I'll make a donation...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 4 2008, 10:11 PM~10801183
> *I'm cruising out to Joe's this sat nite, who from Ft Worth wants to join up with me and caravan down the the I30 to Dallas? I live in Arlington so I'm thinking we can meet up at one of the off ramp in Arlington. The one on Cooper street has a gas station and Burger King we could meet up at. We could meet up at around 8:30-9pm and then all head out together... Show'em how we do do it Tarrant County style.. One big ass caravan coming str8 at you from Ft Worth.. For those that may remember I did a cruise with the people from Dallas and we cruised to Ft Worth, had about 40 cars caravaning down I30 from Dallas. Let's do it in the other direction homies...
> Let me know who's interested in joining me..
> *


 YEP YEP TAKIN TO DSUM FORT WORTH HOMIES TO SEE IF WE CAN MAKE THA RIDE!!! I THINK WE GOT A FEW SO FAR READY TO ROLL TO D-TOWN N SHOW WAT FUNKY TOWNS ALL BOUT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 4 2008, 10:11 PM~10801183
> *I'm cruising out to Joe's this sat nite, who from Ft Worth wants to join up with me and caravan down the the I30 to Dallas? I live in Arlington so I'm thinking we can meet up at one of the off ramp in Arlington. The one on Cooper street has a gas station and Burger King we could meet up at. We could meet up at around 8:30-9pm and then all head out together... Show'em how we do do it Tarrant County style.. One big ass caravan coming str8 at you from Ft Worth.. For those that may remember I did a cruise with the people from Dallas and we cruised to Ft Worth, had about 40 cars caravaning down I30 from Dallas. Let's do it in the other direction homies...
> Let me know who's interested in joining me..
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 5 2008, 02:22 PM~10806707
> *I may not make it to the show but I'll make a donation...
> *


x2


----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

:thumbsup:


----------



## PIQUE86

TTMT


----------



## LOLOMomaGP

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX

*Click --->*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt5XZcyvQuA


*Click --->*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUSCt9wueEU


----------



## tijuanasean

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 4 2008, 09:11 PM~10801183
> *I'm cruising out to Joe's this sat nite, who from Ft Worth wants to join up with me and caravan down the the I30 to Dallas? I live in Arlington so I'm thinking we can meet up at one of the off ramp in Arlington. The one on Cooper street has a gas station and Burger King we could meet up at. We could meet up at around 8:30-9pm and then all head out together... Show'em how we do do it Tarrant County style.. One big ass caravan coming str8 at you from Ft Worth.. For those that may remember I did a cruise with the people from Dallas and we cruised to Ft Worth, had about 40 cars caravaning down I30 from Dallas. Let's do it in the other direction homies...
> Let me know who's interested in joining me..
> *


Next time a cruise goes down, PM homies! Or email me at [email protected], I have been cruising since I moved here about two years ago.


----------



## TechniquesOG

:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Just passing threw


----------



## 5811MSgtP

:biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Hey guys I am looking for a driver side trunk hinge for a 68 Impala. If you gota sell the set, I am willing to buy both, Let me know...


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jun 15 2008, 12:05 PM~10873580
> *Hey guys I am looking for a driver side trunk hinge for a 68 Impala. If you gota sell the set, I am willing to buy both, Let me know...
> *


There was a 68 Impala at Apache auto salvage in Ft Worth a couple of weeks ago..
Take I20, exit 287 South, first exit when exit I20 to 287..


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Thanks!


----------



## LOLOMomaGP

TTT


----------



## LOLOMomaGP

ttt


----------



## MAJESTIX

*PiX from Joe's Burger --->* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=150457&st=4360&p=10878491&#entry10878491


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)




----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 15 2008, 08:52 PM~10876063
> *ULA peep's. Leonard and me (Homie Styln) our throwing an ol'skool summer time lowrider dance..So put on your party clothes and lace up your  dance'n shoes and head on over to the Hottest event in town Homies...
> 
> *





========================================
From the 360 fwy Exit Abrams: go east toward GP..


----------



## theoso8

My son's first year in football is fixing to get started. This saturday from 10:00am - 3:00pm his team, the North Arlington Trojans (5 and 6 yrs old)is having a car wash at Arby's on Collins St. a lil north of Randol Mill rd. in Arlington. So, if you are around the area and want to get shined up, come support these kids. My son just turned 5 and already talikin bout he wants to play for them COWBOYS!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

This is for the kids so ya'll come out and show some love!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 17 2008, 08:10 PM~10892033
> *My son's first year in football is fixing to get started. This saturday from 10:00am - 3:00pm his team, the North Arlington Trojans (5 and 6 yrs old)is having a car wash at Arby's on Collins St. a lil north of Randol Mill rd. in Arlington. So, if you are around the area and want to get shined up, come support these kids. My son just turned 5 and already talikin bout he wants to play for them COWBOYS!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> This is for the kids so ya'll come out and show some love!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I live right down the street. I swing by in the morning...


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 17 2008, 11:46 PM~10893709
> *I live right down the street. I swing by in the morning...
> *


Gracias, see you there! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

:thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP

:biggrin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP

TTTT


----------



## Homie Styln

Congradulations to Sal and Tomb Raider, for his feature in this months LRM, it's been a long time coming and the car is no longer with us. But all of us in North Texas and cities all over Texas know, the name Tomb Raider 63 Hopper of Death is well known. Taking on all comer's and never backing down, rep'n Dallas Lowrider, the ULA and north Texas at hops throughout the state.. Big shows or little shows, didn't matter, Say what you want but with Tomb Raider it was put up or shut up.. Tomb Raider baby serving people all over Texas....... :0 

Tomb Raider; 63 Hopper of Death baby, you need say nothing more... A car now gone but not forgotten...


----------



## JapanTech

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 15 2008, 08:52 PM~10876063
> *Ft Worth peep's. Leonard and me (Homie Styln) our throwing an ol'skool summer time lowrider dance.. So after the Street Life picnic put on your party clothes and lace up your  dance'n shoes and head on over to the Hottest event in town Homies...
> 
> *





========================================
From the 360 fwy Exit Abrams: go east toward GP..



_<span style=\'color:BLUE\'>The time has come to party peep's .... *it on...* so if you not going to WACO, Victory Outreach Show, and after you have had fun in FTW at the StrretLife picnic come join Leonard from TECHNIQUES & John HOMIE STYLN for a night of party.. dancing.... Liquor raffle.. car club participation awards "LET GET THIS PARTY STARTED"</span>_


----------



## AZTEKA 68

> _Originally posted by CHEVY 1_@Jun 3 2008, 07:12 AM~10786168
> *WE WILL BE THERE!
> :thumbsup:*


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 16 2008, 07:53 PM~10883448
> *
> 
> 
> ========================================
> From the 360 fwy Exit Abrams: go east toward GP..
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Hmm I wonder if I they will let me take the freakshow.... :biggrin:


----------



## AZTEKA 68

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jun 20 2008, 08:07 AM~10912442
> *Hmm I wonder if I they will let me take the freakshow.... :biggrin:
> *


 IT'S OPEN TO ALL TYPES OF RIDES.

KUSTOMS, LOWRIDERS, HOTRODS,CHOPPERS,CLASSICS


----------



## Homie Styln

Thx for the very little support we got from the ULA for this event...


> _Originally posted by JapanTech_@Jun 20 2008, 06:41 AM~10911884
> *
> 
> 
> ========================================
> From the 360 fwy Exit Abrams: go east toward GP..
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:BLUE\'>The time has come to party peep's .... it on... so if you not going to WACO, Victory Outreach Show, and after you have had fun in FTW at the StrretLife picnic come join Leonard from TECHNIQUES & John HOMIE STYLN for a night of party.. dancing.... Liquor raffle.. car club participation awards "LET GET THIS PARTY STARTED"</span>
> *


----------



## {belinda}

*Hey peeps, dont forget about the ULA meeting this Thursday, June 26th. Will be at THE D BAR. Any questions, pls call me. *


----------



## TechniquesOG

*I hear you Homie..... from talking with some of the peeps that did show up that car show in OC had allot peeps and car clubs there, I guess peeps got burned out from the heat !!! heard they were there until 7pm so that why we had very little peeps show up.

THANKS TO THE CAR CLUB AND PEEPS THAT DID SO UP..

BLVD ACES- CEO.. ARLINGTON / DALLAS
DAVID- MAJESTICS DFW
CHAD- RO AND HIS CREW FROM CO (RO)
CREW FROM FT WORTH THANKS FOR THE LOVE
JOKERS
1-20 CAR CLUB
LALO & TOME E. FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS
SUBLIMINAL CAR CLUB

CONGRATULATIONS TO
BLVD ACE'S 1ST PLACE
JOKERZ 2ND PLACE
1-20 CC 3RD PLACE
CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION*


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Jun 22 2008, 08:16 PM~10928424
> *Hey peeps, dont forget about the ULA meeting this Thursday, June 26th.  Will be at THE D BAR.  Any questions, pls call me.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 23 2008, 06:31 AM~10930486
> *I hear you Homie..... from talking with some of the peeps that did show up that car show in OC had allot peeps and car clubs there, I guess peeps got burned out from the heat !!! heard they were there until 7pm so that why we had very little peeps show up.
> 
> THANKS TO THE CAR CLUB AND PEEPS THAT DID SO UP..
> 
> BLVD ACES- CEO.. ARLINGTON / DALLAS
> DAVID- MAJESTICS DFW
> CHAD- RO AND HIS CREW FROM CO (RO)
> CREW FROM FT WORTH THANKS FOR THE LOVE
> JOKERS
> 1-20 CAR CLUB
> LALO & TOME E. FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> SUBLIMINAL CAR CLUB
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS TO
> BLVD ACE'S 1ST PLACE
> JOKERZ 2ND PLACE
> 1-20 CC 3RD PLACE
> CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION
> *


we had a good time "pocos pero locos"


----------



## MAJESTIX

S.R.B. Car Show Pix


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## Homie Styln

QUOTE({belinda} @ Jun 22 2008, 08:16 PM) 
Hey peeps, dont forget about the ULA meeting this Thursday, June 26th. Will be at THE D BAR. Any questions, pls call me. 



> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 23 2008, 06:34 AM~10930489
> *I'LL BE THERE...
> *


I won't..


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 23 2008, 07:31 AM~10930486
> *I hear you Homie..... from talking with some of the peeps that did show up that car show in OC had allot peeps and car clubs there, I guess peeps got burned out from the heat !!! heard they were there until 7pm so that why we had very little peeps show up.
> 
> THANKS TO THE CAR CLUB AND PEEPS THAT DID SO UP..
> 
> BLVD ACES- CEO.. ARLINGTON / DALLAS
> DAVID- MAJESTICS DFW
> CHAD- RO AND HIS CREW FROM CO (RO)
> CREW FROM FT WORTH THANKS FOR THE LOVE
> JOKERS
> 1-20 CAR CLUB
> LALO & TOME E. FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> SUBLIMINAL CAR CLUB
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS TO
> BLVD ACE'S 1ST PLACE
> JOKERZ 2ND PLACE
> 1-20 CC 3RD PLACE
> CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION
> *


We had a good time tambien. My son had a car wash for his football team so we were out in the sun all day. Thanks to Homie Stylin for stopping by and showing the kids some love with a donation. It was a nice kick back at the Meltdown party.  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG

*I DIDN'T GET MANY PIX.. TO BUSY RUNNING AROUND THE HALL... POST UP IF YOU GOT THEM HOMIES?*


----------



## JapanTech

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 23 2008, 09:35 AM~10931119
> *MELTDOWN TIME PARTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JapanTech

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jun 12 2008, 12:19 PM~10855068
> *3 weeks until the show get ready homies !!!! come on out support this event*


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Posting this for Rick if interested contact him, below is the info...

1977 MONTE CARLO PEARL WHITE FIRETHORN INTERIOR & HALF VINEL TOP
STRONG 350 WITH 4B CARBURATOR 106000 MILES DOESN'T SMOKE, A/C BLOWS COLD

HEATER WORKS,PIONEER HEAD UNIT 3000 WATT LEGACY AMP TWO 12 INCH MTX SUBS
TWO PIONEER 6X9. 13 INCH WIRE WHEELS WITH MATCHING SPARE.THIS IS A DAILY
DRIVER
NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH IT. ASKING $7000. NO TRADES IF INTERESTED EMAIL
ME AT
[email protected] I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN 6/24 UNIT 6/29 OR YOU CAN
TRY 817-829- 1765
I'M NOT SURE IF I'LL GET PHONE SIGNAL.


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C.

This Saturday come party with us for Albert's birthday bash thrown by JB Customes at Lady's Choice 3022 West Davis in Oak Cliff. For more info contact Joe Ruiz 

Remember every Thursday after the ULA meeting we have happy hour till 11 p.m

Go to Lady's Choice were we make it rain.

Coming Soon we will be having contest's 

Nasty Dancer Contest
Wet T Shirt Contest

Give us feed back on what other contest we can have for you guys and girls.



:nicoderm:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by D-Town Bombs C.C._@Jun 26 2008, 02:58 PM~10957361
> *This Saturday come party with us for Albert's birthday bash thrown by JB Customes at Lady's Choice 3022 West Davis in Oak Cliff. For more info contact Joe Ruiz
> 
> Remember every Thursday after the ULA meeting we have happy hour till 11 p.m
> 
> Go to Lady's Choice were we make it rain.
> 
> Coming Soon we will be having contest's
> 
> Nasty Dancer Contest
> Wet T Shirt Contest
> 
> Give us feed back on what other contest we can have for you guys and girls.
> :nicoderm:
> *


Pool tournament. I need the money..


----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C.

Nasty Dancer Contest
Wet T Shirt Contest
Pool Tournaments

Sounds good


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by D-Town Bombs C.C._@Jun 27 2008, 05:42 AM~10962288
> *Nasty Dancer Contest
> Wet T Shirt Contest
> Pool Tournaments
> 
> Sounds good
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

QUOTE(TechniquesOG @ Jun 23 2008, 07:31 AM) 
I hear you Homie..... from talking with some of the peeps that did show up that car show in OC had allot peeps and car clubs there, I guess peeps got burned out from the heat !!! heard they were there until 7pm so that why we had very little peeps show up.

THANKS TO THE CAR CLUB AND PEEPS THAT DID SO UP..

BLVD ACES- CEO.. ARLINGTON / DALLAS
DAVID- MAJESTICS DFW
CHAD- RO AND HIS CREW FROM CO (RO)
CREW FROM FT WORTH THANKS FOR THE LOVE
JOKERS
1-20 CAR CLUB
LALO & TOME E. FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS
SUBLIMINAL CAR CLUB

CONGRATULATIONS TO
BLVD ACE'S 1ST PLACE
JOKERZ 2ND PLACE
1-20 CC 3RD PLACE
CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION

===========================================


> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 23 2008, 09:08 AM~10930958
> *We had a good time tambien. My son had a car wash for his football team so we were out in the sun all day. Thanks to Homie Stylin for stopping by and showing the kids some love with a donation. It was a nice kick back at the Meltdown party.   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


===============================
Homie's thx for showing at the dance. I know you guys were out in the sun all day and so was Blvd Aces and both of you's managed to show up, so guess that's something about you guys.. Jokerz said they could only support one show and decided to support 2 long time OG ULA members. Guess trying to get a one time trophy was more impotant to most people.... Thx again for showing us some support...


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 27 2008, 09:01 PM~10967079
> *QUOTE(TechniquesOG @ Jun 23 2008, 07:31 AM)
> I hear you Homie..... from talking with some of the peeps that did show up that car show in OC had allot peeps and car clubs there, I guess peeps got burned out from the heat !!! heard they were there until 7pm so that why we had very little peeps show up.
> 
> THANKS TO THE CAR CLUB AND PEEPS THAT DID SO UP..
> 
> BLVD ACES- CEO.. ARLINGTON / DALLAS
> DAVID- MAJESTICS DFW
> CHAD- RO AND HIS CREW FROM CO (RO)
> CREW FROM FT WORTH THANKS FOR THE LOVE
> JOKERS
> 1-20 CAR CLUB
> LALO & TOME E. FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> SUBLIMINAL CAR CLUB
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS TO
> BLVD ACE'S 1ST PLACE
> JOKERZ 2ND PLACE
> 1-20 CC 3RD PLACE
> CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION
> 
> ===========================================
> 
> ===============================
> Homie's thx for showing at the dance. I know you guys were out in the sun all day and so was Blvd Aces and both of you's managed to show up, so guess that's something about you guys.. Jokerz said they could only support one show and decided to support 2 long time OG ULA members. Guess trying to get a one time trophy was more impotant to most people....  Thx again for showing us some support...
> *


u know every were we go we see old man john :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jun 30 2008, 09:15 PM~10985149
> *u know every were we go we see old man john :biggrin:
> *


Whaaaaat: They say that Ol'Man John is a bad Mother, shut your mouth... :0


----------



## PIQUE86

TTT


----------



## STATION X




----------



## Homie Styln

WILL BE IN CALI OVER THE WEEKENED TO DROP CAR OFF COMING BACK EMPTY ANYBODY WANTS THEIR CAR or CAR PARTS TRANSPORTED LET ME KNOW LEAVING MONDAY MORNING FROM CALI TO HEAD BACK TO TEXAS

Will be coming out of the LA area; leaving Monday, returning to Dallas area by Tues. Were pulling an 18ft trailer. We'll pick up anywhere between LA & Dallas coming up I-10 to I-20 exchange. Willing to negotiate off route..

Hey I'm looking for a trailer rim, if anyone has one let know ASAP...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)




----------



## TopCopOG

*I HOPE TO SEE AS MANY OF THE CAR CLUB'S AND SOLO RIDERS IN DFW AREA SUPPORT THIS EVENT 13 JULY 2008, THIS CAR SHOW GOING TO BE GOOD!!! ... *


----------



## TechniquesOG

*<span style=\'color:green\'>The 3rd Annual VFW Benefit Car Show in Arlington TX "13 JULY 2008" 12pm - 530pm HOST BY TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB TEXAS CHAPTER</span>[/i]*






> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 9 2008, 09:49 AM~11045737
> *VFW BENEFIT CAR SHOW HOST BY TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB TEXAS CHAPTER
> 
> - CASH PRIZE OVERALL 1ST, 2ND, 3RD (VEHICLES)
> - BIKES AWARDS 1ST & 2ND
> 
> - Regular beer (Bud, Coors Lite, and Miller Lite) will be $2.00 inside and out like last year
> - Breakfast is $4.00 all you can eat;  times are 0900-1130.
> - Food- brisket, beans, potato salad--$7.00; hamburgers and hotdogs outside--$2.00; cake walk.
> 
> - BEER RAFFLE 18PKS= 1ST-10 EA., 2ND-3 EA., 3RD-1 EA.  /  $5.00 EACH TICKETS
> - DJ / PLAYA STYLE PRODUCTIONS FOR ENTERTAINMENT
> - JUMPER FOR THE KIDS
> - THE VFW WILL HAVE THERE OWN RAFFLES GOOD PRIZE
> 
> SUPPORT THE TROOPS.... WE HAVE ALL EITHER KNOW SOMEONE OR HAD A FAMILY MEMBER THERE IN THE WAR SO COME ON OUT AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT TO THE MEN AND WOMEN.
> *


----------



## {belinda}

*U.L.A. MEMBERS DON'T FORGET WE HAVE A MEETING TONIGHT @ 8:30 @ THE D -BAR....... THX*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>_*
MAYBE U CAN BRING OLD MAGAZINES,PIC'S, OR ANY OLD MEMORIES OF THAT OLD SCHOOL RIDE ON A POSTER BOARD FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY!!!!!   


WE WILL HAVE A "RETURN OF THE OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDER" AWARD FOR THE BADDEST OLD SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!! CAR NOT NEEDED TO BE PRESENT TOO WIN , BUT RESENT PIC'S ARE NESSESARY!!!!! EVEN BETTER IF THE CAR IS AT THE PICNIC !!!! MAYBE A CASH AWARD IF I GET A GOOD RESPONSE!!!!   


SO P.M ME IF U HAVE A OLD SCHOOL RIDE THAT U WOULD LIKE TO BRING SO WE CAN PUT U DOWN!!!!  *_


DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC , JULY 20 2008 AT JOE POOL LAKE(LYNN CREEK PARK) 12PM TO 5 PM!!!! SEE YALL THERE!!!!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 10 2008, 09:57 PM~11061436
> *    LET ME KNOW WHAT YALL THINK!!!!!!!!!!!
> RETURN OF THE OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDERS!!!!
> *


 *RETURN???* 

Jay I been ridin' my ride since 1990 that's about 18yrs. 

But I'll bring a pic just for proof. :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 11 2008, 07:37 AM~11062570
> *RETURN???
> 
> Jay I been ridin' my ride since 1990 that's about 18yrs.
> 
> But I'll bring a pic just for proof.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i remember mando crusin the 64 in reverchon back in the early 90s :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jul 11 2008, 08:37 AM~11063106
> *:0 i remember mando crusin the 64 in reverchon back in the early 90s :biggrin:
> *



Reverchon days .93cents gallon gas :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 11 2008, 12:06 AM~11061502
> *    LET ME KNOW WHAT YALL THINK!!!!!!!!!!!
> RETURN OF THE OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDERS!!!!
> 
> BRING OUT YOUR RIDE OR PARTS THAT U HAVE LEFT OF RETIRED SWEEPSTAKES OR POPULAR CARS THAT USED TO BE SHOWED IN SHOWS, 10 OR MORE YEARS AGO!!!!!     :0      :0
> 
> FOR EXAMPLE:
> 
> DIRTY BIRD -  STEVE ????? CAR CLUB
> GIN & JUICE  --  JOE  PHAYLANX CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC , JULY 20 2008 AT JOE POOL LAKE(LYNN CREEK PARK)  12PM TO 5 PM!!!! SEE YALL THERE!!!!!
> *


*

CALL STEVE AND JOE AND TELL THEM TO FINISH THEM THERE STILL AT THE SHOP.......... *


----------



## PIQUE86

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jul 11 2008, 10:37 AM~11063106
> *:0 i remember mando crusin the 64 in reverchon back in the early 90s :biggrin:
> *



x 2


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>_*CASH WILL BE GIVEN OUT AT OUR PICNIC FOR "REVENGE OF THA OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDER" !!!!!!!!   


LETS SEE WHO CAN PULL THERE SHIT OUT OF WHERE EVER ITS AT ,AND STILL GET SOME CASH!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 

WICKED 87???? BLVD ACES???


ALREADY GOT CONFERMATION FROM: STEVE- DIRTY BIRD, CHITO -PURO SS 64,LUCKY LUCIANO, GIN &JUICE -JOE, PREDATOR 63 -ERNEST........   


LETS SEE SOME MORE OUT THERE!! ANY CONDITION,WITH PLENTY OF PICS TO SEE HOW IT USED TO BE!!!!!!!!*_</span>


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 11 2008, 06:37 AM~11062570
> *RETURN???
> 
> Jay I been ridin' my ride since 1990 that's about 18yrs.
> 
> But I'll bring a pic just for proof.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




_*COME ON OUT WITH THA PICS MANDO!!!!!!! WE ALREDY KNOW UR O.G.!!!!!*_


----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 4 2008, 11:46 AM~9861343
> *TECHNIQUES TEXAS CAR SHOW TOMORROW HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE IT'S GOING TO BE ON BRING YOUR TENT'S[/i]*


----------



## 5811MSgtP

*
1970 Impala custom …. Asking 6500.00 or OBO This car is my not mines it’s belongs to my friend she is looking to sell this car it’s been in her family for about 10 year’s, She is also interested in “trades” daily driver + cash too… Call Annette @ 817 344-0193 she will be taking it to the Techniques Car Show tomorrow…. That way you can see in person…*


----------



## theoso8

Pics I took from The Tecniques C.C. Show ant the VFW in Arlington. We had a good time and it was a good turn out. Gracias Leonard :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION




----------



## TopCopOG

*Techniques CC Texas Chapter would like to THANK everyone that support this event for the troop……

<span style=\'color:black\'>Los Carnales cc
Blvd Ace’s cc
Jokerz cc
Phaylanx cc
Low4Life cc
Dallas Lowriders cc
Majestics dfw
Ft Worth Crew BIG Thanks
Intokablez CC
LoLo’s CC
I-20 CC
Artistics Bike club
Simply stunning cc
Getto Dreams cc
Estilo cc
Unlimtimed cc</span>*


----------



## 9-lives

<span style=\'color:blue\'> DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC & BC
ARE INVITING ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS
THIS WEEKEND TO KICK OFF OUR
3rd ANNUAL PICNIC !!!!! WE HOPE TO SEE THE 
LOWRIDER INDUSTRY EXPAND & UNITE US ALL AS FAMILIA....... 
SO MAKE SURE TO BRING YOUR FAMILIA & FRIENDS 
TO OUR PICNIC TO ENJOY A SUNDAY AFTERNOON OF FUN.....

LAS GRACIAS FROM THE 

"DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC & BC" </span>


----------



## Homie Styln

I went to the Imperials car show this weekend, I rep'd the ULA -Homie Styln and the state of TX.. Won a 6ft trophy for longest distance


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 15 2008, 10:21 PM~11099550
> *I went to the Imperials car show this weekend, I rep'd the ULA -Homie Styln and the state of TX.. Won a 6ft trophy for longest distance
> *



* Post pix and we'll beleive you... *:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 16 2008, 11:55 AM~11102604
> * Post pix and we'll beleive you...  :biggrin:
> *


X2 PIX OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN....... :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66

:0


----------



## Homie Styln

Ol'Man John (Homie Styln) rep'n at the Imperials car show.. Hang'n with my homies from my old clubs...



> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@Jul 15 2008, 05:36 PM~11096298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG NEW WAVE - Eddie, LIL John, Alex, Ben, Mando, and Jay
> *


OC Klique representing at the Hawaiian Gardens show - Lil John OG ELA chapter........


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 15 2008, 06:51 PM~11096844
> *JUST FOUND OUT CAR SHOW @ JAGUARS IN FORT WORTH on INDUSTRIAL BLVD (H-157). just south of TRINITY BLVD. MOVE IN: 10 TO 12. SHOW: 12 TO 5. AFTER PARTY: 5 TO 4 IN THE MORNING!!
> THIS IS NOT A ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW IT IS BEING THROWN BY TROY TWIGG from the RO
> *


*
Here's what I know. $25 reg fee.. After party at the Jag  

Direction:

Ok here the low down on the location..

Coming from Ft Worth up the I-30.. Exit Collins go North (Left).. Go up about 4 miles past Green Oaks, past the dump. When you go under the rail road bridge the next light you come to, it's on the right hand side..
Alternate: If you don't want to come through Arlington up Collins, continue I-30 to H-360, go north, exit Trinity Blvd, go left (east - about mile 1 1/2) till you get to H-157 (Industrial / Collins) go left and it's just past Baby Dolls on the left side.

If your coming from Ft Worth on freeway 187 (Airport Fwy) exit Industrial (H-157)go right (south). It's about 3 1/2 miles south, it will be just past Baby Dolls on the left hand side.

==================================

Coming from Dallas:
I-30 to H-360, go north, exit Trinity Blvd, go left (east - about mile 1 1/2) till you get to H-157 (Industrial / Collins) go left and it's just past Baby Dolls on the left side.

Dallas on freeway 187 (Airport Fwy) exit Industrial (H-157)go left (south). It's about 3 1/2 miles south, it will be just past Baby Dolls on the left hand side.

Sorry, I don't have any other information, or number to call for more information..
I just know how to get there, my wife works at AA which is not to far from there..*


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 16 2008, 07:17 PM~11105992
> *Ol'Man John (Homie Styln) rep'n at the Imperials car show.. Hang'n with my homies from my old clubs...
> OC Klique representing at the Hawaiian Gardens show - Lil John OG ELA chapter........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 16 2008, 05:17 PM~11105992
> *Ol'Man John (Homie Styln) rep'n at the Imperials car show.. Hang'n with my homies from my old clubs...
> OC Klique representing at the Hawaiian Gardens show - Lil John OG ELA chapter........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 So what's uP Homie John, you starting uP your own chapter??? :0


----------



## Lowrider Placas

LowriderPlacas.com will be giving away this plaque at the next King of the Street in Dallas, TX. It still needs to get chrome plated, if there are any hoppers at the DALLAS LOWRIDERS Picnic Jay from Dallas Lowriders will have it there. If there is a hop and some one claims it, we would like to have a King of the Street challenge at the Labor Day Picnic hosted by MAJESTICS C.C., BLVD ACES C.C. & LOS CARNALES C.C..

More information coming soon!









[/quote]


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> LowriderPlacas.com will be giving away this plaque at the next King of the Street in Dallas, TX. It still needs to get chrome plated, if there are any hoppers at the DALLAS LOWRIDERS Picnic Jay from Dallas Lowriders will have it there. If there is a hop and some one claims it, we would like to have a King of the Street challenge at the Labor Day Picnic hosted by MAJESTICS C.C., BLVD ACES C.C. & LOS CARNALES C.C..
> 
> More information coming soon!


[/quote]


----------



## {belinda}

ULA PEEPS, do not forget about the ULA meeting this thurs. Same place - The D BAR. See you there......


----------



## Lowrider Placas




----------



## Lowrider Placas

4 u 2 envy on the bumper new and improved suspention http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlPiXH1LvKY the new king of the streets.
[/quote]


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

The new "KING OF THE STREETS" from FOR YOU 2 ENVY C.C. , Ft. Worth. TX


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 22 2008, 02:44 PM~11149818
> *I did a interview with Al Dia Newspaper (Dallas Morning News Company) a few weeks ago they called me today to tell me the story has been printed in today's edition front page. The story is mainly about Lowrider Bikes and how they go hand in hand with Lowrider Cars and Latino Culture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Pérez fabrica y vende bicicletas 'low rider' en el taller Krazy Kreation, en Fort Worth. Toda la familia de Pérez participa en la creación de las bicicletas. Para él, la cultura 'low rider' es como una hermandad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Una figura de un azteca en una bicicleta 'low rider' en Krazy Kreation, en Fort Worth. Los jóvenes que aún no están en edad de manejar se inician en la cultura low rider con una bicicleta.
> 
> 'Low-rider' a todo pedal
> 12:08 PM CDT on Tuesday, July 22, 2008
> 
> Mando Reyes tenía 10 años cuando vio su primera exhibición de carros low rider mientras paseaba en su bicicleta por Oak Cliff.
> 
> Inmediatamente quedó cautivado por estos autos de suspensión recortada y pintura brillante en el estacionamiento de un centro comercial.
> 
> "Me encantaron los carros, pero yo era un niño", recordó Reyes. Cuando se enteró que los miembros de Los Bajos Car Club también renovaban viejas bicicletas Schwinn con asientos que apenas se separan del piso unas 16 ó 20 pulgadas, supo lo que tenía que hacer.
> 
> El niño compró una bicicleta vieja en un remate por 10 dólares, lijó el metal, y con la ayuda de sus tíos la pintó y le consiguió piezas de cromo plateado. Eso le costó al niño muchas tardes de podar jardines y cortar césped para costear las partes y materiales.
> 
> "Es una de esas cosas de la cultura latina... la cultura del low rider consiste en tomar lo viejo y crear algo más bonito", dijo Reyes, ahora de 41 años y presidente del Majestix Car Club, un grupo de aficionados de los autos low rider. "Para la mayoría de los que gustan de las low riders, su afición comienza (cuando niños) con las bicicletas".
> 
> Al saber que muchos jóvenes quieren formar parte de la escena low rider pero no tienen edad para manejar –o un trabajo que les permita renovar un carro– los empresarios como Chris Pérez de Krazy Kreation en Fort Worth ofrecen una alternativa: un taller que hace y vende bicicletas low rider a la medida.
> 
> Las bicicletas reciben un acabado destellante y son decoradas acorde a la edad del dueño, a veces con personajes de caricatura, como Shrek y Winnie the Pooh.
> 
> El negocio vende bicicletas desde 150 dólares, modifica los marcos por 100, y las pinta por 375 dólares (por el brillo son 50 a 75 extra), y las croma por hasta 1,300 dólares.
> "Pienso que la mayor atracción es el acabado de pintura tan lustrosa... pero una vez que te involucras en esto es más como una hermandad", dijo Reyes.
> 
> "Es como una segunda familia", dijo y agregó que los miembros de su club de carros asisten juntos a eventos como graduaciones y fiestas de cumpleaños.
> 
> Pérez comenzó el taller de bicicletas en Fort Worth después que su hijo Chris Jr., de 15 años, le pidió que construyeran una bicicleta juntos. Al principio era algo que hacían sólo en su tiempo libre, pero tras ganar el primer lugar en una competencia de bicicletas low rider su pasatiempo se volvió una pasión, especialmente después que su esposa Sonia e hijas Stephanie, de 16 años, y Melissa, de 10, comenzaron a participar.
> 
> "Todas vienen conmigo, la pasamos juntos", dijo Pérez sobre sus viajes por todo el estado para asistir a exposiciones.
> 
> Para Pérez y otros entusiastas de los low riders, jóvenes y viejos, la familia es un aspecto muy importante de esta cultura.
> 
> Y el desarrollo y creación de bicicletas low rider que imitan a los carros es una reflexión de un fenómeno cultural que trasciende generaciones, dijo Dennis Bixler-Márquez, sociólogo y experto en culturas.
> 
> "Es transmitir la responsabilidad de una generación a la otra", dijo Bixler-Márquez, director de Estudios Chicanos en la Universidad de Texas en El Paso. "Representan un estilo de vida y una dimensión estética en la cultura latina que se ha desarrollado y continúa floreciendo. Es un estilo de vida y no una moda".
> 
> Reyes, que hasta renovó un triciclo Taylor Tot antiguo para su hijo de un año, está de acuerdo.
> 
> "No es algo que sólo haces de vez en cuando. La mayoría de los aficionados lo hacen a diario y piensan en ello todos los días", refirió.
> 
> Al crecer y ser adolescente en Oak Cliff, su afición a las bicicletas low rider lo ayudó a mantenerse lejos de los problemas.
> 
> "Fue lo mejor que pudo pasarme", dijo Reyes. "Porque crecí en un vecindario bravo donde había mucha violencia y drogas, al igual que ahora, pero eso me alejó de todo lo malo".
> 
> Bixler-Márquez dijo que los clubes de carros juegan un papel importante para mantener a los jóvenes ocupados, así como un papel cívico muy importante en sus comunidades, como el recaudar fondos para organizaciones no lucrativas y causas nobles.
> 
> "Todo el tiempo que pasan ya sea juntando dinero o trabajando en sus carros, es tiempo en el que no te vas a meter en problemas", dijo Bixler-Márquez.
> 
> En el área de Dallas, los clubes de autos han recaudado dinero para comprar equipos de beisbol para niños, costear los gastos de una víctima de accidente y para fiestas familiares, dijo Reyes.
> 
> Por BEVERLY G. RIVERA/Al Día
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 22 2008, 04:10 PM~11150755
> * Para los gringos! :biggrin:*


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 22 2008, 03:44 PM~11151090
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Nice artical with a good positive image on lowriding...


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

I have a Nextel i930 for sale
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ele/762975617.html


----------



## CHEVY 1




----------



## geovela86

Look what i found on Craigslist 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/car/776582915.html


----------



## TOP DOG '64

LOWRIDING IN DALLAS - OLD SCHOOL PIX FROM THE 80's & 90's</span>

*Here you go let's start posting old school pix here ---> *<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422953\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422953</a>


----------



## TOP DOG '64

The Dallas Morning News - Printed the story in this mornings edition, look for it in the Metro section. Link to story below...


Bicycles are training wheels in the world of lowrider cars</span>

*Click>>>* <a href=\'http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/dn/latestnews/stories/080408dnmetlowriders.429237d.html\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/dn/latestnews/stories/080408dnmetlowriders.429237d.html</a>


----------



## {belinda}

Just a reminder to all ULA peeps DON"T forget about the meeting on Aug. 07 2008. Meeting will be held at the D-Bar at 8:30 p.m. If you have any questions please call me.


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## 214loco

for sale, good daily driver

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/car/769817080.html.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

hit me up if ya need any more info about anything!!!

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/08-08events.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v692/blueoc_angel/ULA/luv4hannah.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## Chente Guillen

FOR SALE 
http://i34.tinypic.com/2h51d06.jpg


----------



## Chente Guillen

Not Sure what year this car is but dealer behind my job is selling it. the car is perfect


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## TOP DOG '64

Anyone interested in these PM me, these are real *1977 T E X A S* plates that *can* be legaly used on 1977 Vehicle or good for car show display...




















I also have a set of *1974 T E X A S* plates


----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 14 2008, 10:35 AM~11342103
> *Congats  To <span style=\'color:red\'>Leonard N His Son MarioFrm Techniques CC,,, Saw You Guys On Lowrider Magazine'
> " Readers Rides "  ... OPERATION LOWRDIER....  Thanks To All Arms Forces  Serving Our Country.....</span>
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

FREE REGISTRATION TO ALL ULA MEMBERS "SEE PIDO-- DFW CHAPTER"


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

ttt


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 16 2008, 07:48 PM~11361392
> *ttt
> *


que onda mr.trouble maker :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

:nicoderm:


----------



## {belinda}

*  -Friendly reminder to all ULA members-

Dont forget we have our meeting Thursday, August 21
8:30 PM @ The D BAR
any questions, please call me.
C-ya there......... *


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 19 2008, 05:14 AM~11380221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Chente Guillen_@Aug 10 2008, 02:07 PM~11306922
> *Not Sure what year this car is but dealer behind my job is selling it. the car is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not sure exact year but I'd say between 65 to 67.. My Dad owned 2 of them when I was growing up.. Those are some smooth riding car's and they had all the bells and whisltes for it's day; even by todays standards... Do you know what they are asking for it?


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 19 2008, 08:35 AM~11380517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool - Homie Styln Delivery Service will be there for sure...


----------



## smoke14

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 19 2008, 08:35 AM~11380517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yea ill be there


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 19 2008, 09:35 AM~11380517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE WILL BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

Subliminal Car Club will be having a donation car wash this saturday August 23rd at Ker's Winghouse in Arlington from 12-4. Come out and show support for an up and coming car club and ULA members.

Come and get shined up for the weekend and let the BEAUTIFUL Winghouse girls and the Subliminal models wash your rides!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Ker's Winghouse is located in the south east corner of I-30 and Collins Rd. in Arlington.

See you there :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8




----------



## theoso8

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz

[ :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

There was a misunderstanding when the first flyer was made, the hop only pays out $100.00 in each of the 2 categories. Winner of the 2 takes the KING OF THE STREET PLAQUE!


----------



## {belinda}

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>HAPPY BIRTHDAY CINDY, LOVE YA!! </span>*


----------



## theoso8




----------



## {belinda}

U.L.A Meeting this Thursday, September 4th - @ The D- Bar
8:30 PM

Please be there, lots of things we need to cover, HOPTOBERFEST coming soon. Send a rep from each car club if the pres or vice pres of your car club cant make it. Any questions please contact me or sophia.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Just passing this on, I don't know anything about this ride it's my first time hearing about it. I know Ronnie but not the seller, the ride is in McKinney,Texas. If your interested contact the email below:



Mando,
Sup just was visiting your website and saw your e-mail address and wanted to see if you might be intrested or know of anyone who might like to buy the car that I have for sale, actually its my good friends who was shipped of to Iraq last month and wants to sale the car. Its a 1965 Chevy Impala, 2 door hard top. The car is in great shape the body was recently painted so there are no dents. It has a rebuilt 327, and the interior seats are farily new. The car needs is to be completely re-wired, a front grill, door panels, inside lining (roof), and some chrome pieces. This would be a great project car. He's asking $4500 for the car. I've attached some pics of the car. Let me know. Thanks for your time, hope to hear from you soon. 

Thanks again,

Ronnie T.
[email protected]


----------



## theoso8

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## theoso8

UPDATE: We will be holding a pool tournament the day of the "Praying for Lexi" Custom Car Show!!! 1st place will be a $100 gift card for Winghouse. You can spend it on food or drinks :biggrin: ...whatever you want at Winghouse !!!! Hey, you can even buy BIG O$O a beer!!!  2nd place will get a $40 gift card for Winghouse. So, if you think you can shoot a good game of pool, please be there by 1:00!!!!!


----------



## LurchPP

Why some pics come out up side down i donno it wasnt me its this thing holla back if you interested...

* 1963 Belair*


----------



## theoso8

:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

needing pics of first ula event at mountain creek park if u have any please send to [email protected]


thanks!!!


----------



## MAJESTIX

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 14 2008, 09:54 PM~11602827
> *needing pics of first ula event at mountain creek park if u have any please send to [email protected]
> thanks!!!
> *


 35 Pix...</span>

*Click ---> *<a href=\'http://www.majestixcarclub.com/index18.htm\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>www.majestixcarclub.com/index18.htm</a>


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA MEMBERS, Dont forget we have a meeting this Thursday, September 18, 2008. Meeting like always @ THE D BAR - 8:30 pm. HOPTOBERFEST is almost here and we need to get everything together. Please be there, need to send someone from each club/shop/ect. SEE YOU THERE!!!! *


----------



## {belinda}

* WE (CINDY, CHAS & I) Just wanted to wish you, TIM WALLS A*K*A "THE PEOPLES CHOICE" a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY! *
*How old are you, 20, 25?? No 30 something isnt it??? OH, MY BAD, its already in the 40's isnt it??????? Well hope you have a great one.... * :0


----------



## ramon0517

this one shows your real age, but backwards, doesnt it??

Happy Birthday Mr. Tim Walls A*K*A - The Peoples Choice


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Sep 15 2008, 11:14 AM~11605740
> *35 Pix...</span>
> 
> Click ---> <a href=\'http://www.majestixcarclub.com/index18.htm\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>www.majestixcarclub.com/index18.htm</a>
> 
> 
> *




thanks!


----------



## CHEVY 1

<span style=\'color:blue\'>[url]www.myspace.com/texasbullybowl[/url]


----------



## Incognito

_As most of you know Jimmy from Sherman is having a cook out this saturday sep. 20th. at this location 2400 S Dewey Sherman Tx 75090. As some of you know the Hispanic heritage committee voted him out therefore he will not be hosting the carshow like he has been for several years. So Jimmy has decided to trow a cook out on this day and asks for you support to prove that with out Jimmy they will not have support from the ULA. I will have maps this thursday at the meeting for those that don't have access to a computer. There will be a DJ, also there will be portable restrooms. Jimmy's friend also has a BIG smoker so if you can't bring a grill that one will be available for anyone._


















http://maps.yahoo.com/#mvt=m&lat=33.612443...20dewey%2075090


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ




----------



## {belinda}

Hey Tim, here are some pics from last night............


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 20 2008, 06:00 PM~11395766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

We got some GREAT NEWS about Lexi earlier!! She got out the hospital and is at home, and doing good health wise. She is going thru depression and the doctors want to subscribe her to medication, but I don't know what her mom is gonna do about that. The lil girl has been thru too much already. But Im very happt to hear she is home. :biggrin: WAY TO GO LEXI!!!! Everyone please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## Homie Styln

To all my homies, I'm retiring from Verizon after 30yrs. I'm going to be an assistant at Irving Customs. Lots good new stuff will be going on. Specials on set up's and installs.. Get with me if you've got questions..


----------



## theoso8

Congrats on retiring John! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 20 2008, 08:12 PM~11653852
> *To all my homies, I'm retiring from Verizon after 30yrs. I'm going to be an assistant at Irving Customs. Lots good new stuff will be going on. Specials on set up's and installs.. Get with me if you've got questions..
> *


Special - 2 pump all chrome - 6 batt's (Decca-31 series).. $2,700 Installed.. Lite stress point wrap add $700.. Hit me up for details and any other add on special's.. Off body full wrap specials.. So if your looking to build a King of the Street hopper or just a nice street car like my 69 Impala, hit me up, our work speaks for it's self..
Were having a garage sale, used parts, blocks etc.. I'll post more details.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 20 2008, 07:12 PM~11653852
> *To all my homies, I'm retiring from Verizon after 30yrs.
> *



Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Sep 22 2008, 10:01 AM~11663938
> *Congrats!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thx Homie...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTTT


----------



## {belinda}

Good Morning!

Just wanted to let you guys know that MIRAGE CAR CLUB is going to sponsor a train for the HOPTOBERFEST. Like the one we had last year at Joe Pool Lake. So for all the kids, once you get your face painted (by SUBLIMINAL CAR CLUB), you can then hop on the train for a little ride..... Thanks Guys.........


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 20 2008, 09:12 PM~11653852
> *To all my homies, I'm retiring from Verizon after 30yrs. I'm going to be an assistant at Irving Customs. Lots good new stuff will be going on. Specials on set up's and installs.. Get with me if you've got questions..
> *




WOW!...CONGRATS HOMIE JOHN!......




SAY HI TO CAROL.....


----------



## theoso8

More info coming!!

 
First come, first serve on parking homies. I have talked to alot of clubs and solo riders, and this event should be a good one. We need the metroplex and ULA to pull together and help out Lexi and her family. Lexi's mom Kasie will have desserts on sale and will also raffle off desserts. We will also have T-Shirts with the "Praying for Lexi" logo on it. Come kick back and have a great time, and check out some of the best custom rides in the metroplex!! Also, we will be having a pool tournament inside the Winghouse to start at 1:00. The Cowboys game will start at 3:15 against the Bengals so you can watch it on the BIG screens inside Winghouse!! 

Thanks again, and please keep Lexi in your prayers!


----------



## TechniquesOG

*What's going on these Days Homies... Sorry I've been out of pocket these days !!!*


----------



## ULA




----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 26 2008, 10:21 AM~11705745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*if anyone has anything to add to this, please let me know by Monday so we can update this list. Thanks*


----------



## {belinda}

* ULA Meeting this Thursday, October 2nd @ 8:30pm ~ THE D BAR ~ *


----------



## MAJESTIX

www.majestixcarclub.com</a>


----------



## Homie Styln

QUOTE(Homie Styln @ Sep 20 2008, 08:12 PM) 
To all my homies, I'm retiring from Verizon after 30yrs. I'm going to be an assistant at Irving Customs. Lots good new stuff will be going on. Specials on set up's and installs.. Get with me if you've got questions..



> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 21 2008, 10:09 PM~11661353
> *Special - 2 pump all chrome - 6 batt's (Decca-31 series).. $2,700 Installed.. Lite stress point wrap add $700.. Hit me up for details and any other add on special's.. Off body full wrap specials.. So if your looking to build a King of the Street hopper or just a nice street car like my 69 Impala, hit me up, our work speaks for it's self..
> Were having a garage sale, used parts, blocks etc.. I'll post more details.
> *


*To all my homies, my plans have changed, I had an accident last Friday and broke my leg..*


----------



## cutdog1978




----------



## Incognito

_Here is a few pic's from Jimmy's Picnic in Sherman Tx. Thanks to everyone that made it out there.. Special thanks to Joe Ruiz for hosting the games. and to the DJ from MYXTREMERADIO.NET_


----------



## Incognito




----------



## Incognito




----------



## Incognito




----------



## Incognito

*Jimmy's new family member...*


----------



## 63RIVI




----------



## Homie Styln

Due to my accident, I'm unable to make to the Bazaar for the garage sale.. Irving Customz will be holding an in house garage sale on many good used items, blocks, gears, old motors, cylinders, etc.. If you have any questions please contact me for details..


----------



## SHOW & GO 214




----------



## theoso8

Subliminal Car Club would like to thank these car clubs for making this show a big success.

Christology
Principales
Bajito Onda
Blvd Aces
Ground Zero
Knightz
Ghetto Dreams
Estilo
Damage Inc.
Low 4 Life
Low Low's
Dallas Lowriders
Local Finesse
Oakcliff C.C.
Phaylanx
Simply Stunnin
Torres Empire
Jokerz
Drastic Measures
And All the solo riders that showed up from Dallas and Foros! 
I would also like to thank Mirage Car Club for their donation. 

Also Hard Kandy Kustomz and King 61 for their $250 donation, and Sam Torres for his $200 donation. And who ever that was that bought a pack of cookies for $100. 
:biggrin: I have invited Lexi's family to come kick it with us at the Hoptoberfest on the 19th. See you all there and thanks again for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8

This was a bulletin Lexi's mom posted on myspace, just thought I would post it so that everyone that attended the show knows how greatful we all are.

Thank you to all that showed support for us at the car show! It was a success the turnout was awesome!!! BIG BIG Thank you to Sammy Silva, Jason Parks and the Subliminal Car CLub and the UNITED LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION!! Big up to Teneka, Diann, Jen, Jeff, Trent, Danielle, and Dianns Husband LOL... sorry Not good with remembering your name!! Thanks to all the Coupon Chicks who donated baked goods and items for the slient acution and bake sale. This is time we need our friends by our side and yall once again proved that You got our back and that you love lexi and us!!! Thank you for that.
Thanks to all my primas, Primos, Tia's and Tios, In laws and all who attended the car show it was awesome getting to spend time with yall some even came from 6 hours away!! 

This was something big big in our lives. This doesn't get to happen to most little girls to have a car show dedicated to her being named "Praying for Lexi Car show" We are truly blessed for the friends and family we have who came together on a time like this to support us. Words can't say express how much yall are all appreicated!! If I forget someone I'm sorry but I am so filled with love and joy right now.
Lexi is grinning from ear to ear and she know where the true love is!!!! 

Pictures are posted Thank you once again God bless and I pray to my Good Lord up above that this never happens again in our family. It has been a very very hard past 4 months . You really know who your true friends and family are and you also don't know how truly loved you are untill something like this happens! I pray that the ones who are there for us now will continue to be there forever. Lexi has a very very long road ahead of her and until she hits her year we have to keep the doctors on their toes. She is still crititcal till then.


Thanks to all who ordered T-shirts! I hope you enjooy them and really thank you for sharing the memory with us. Maria and Stacey from panhandle, Thank you .... you are always in our hearts.
I love you all God bless and Goodnight!!!


----------



## Synbad979

Glad ULA is doing good things in the Community!!
I need someone to hit me up if they can bring a tv and a xbox 360 to HOPTOBERFEST
I got the new NBA LIVE 09 FROM EA SPORTS and would like to set up a little tourny for the kids. 
I should have some games and t-shirts and stuff to giveaway 
SO hit me up !!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

ttt


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 26 2008, 09:21 AM~11705745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Oct 1 2008, 08:50 PM~11755769
> *Here is a few pic's from Jimmy's Picnic in Sherman Tx. Thanks to everyone that made it out there.. Special thanks to Joe Ruiz for hosting the games. and to the DJ from MYXTREMERADIO.NET
> *


 Orale Jorge when was this Homie !!! Shit I've been out of pocket to long


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## Homie Styln

Just to let everyone know I'm now working with Irving Customz broken leg and all.. Starting sometime next week I'll be opening the shop around 9:30.. I still plan on doing the garage sale.. I plan on being at Shorty's show this Sun if I can get my homie to take my Panel truck out there... Here is my Irving Customz contact number 469-735-0502..

So if you look'n to hop or build a show'n go ride hit me up for an estimate on complete set up, installations and frame wraps.. 

We have Prestolite motors in stock $195.. Hit me up, I may have a Homie Styln special going on this week...


----------



## Homie Styln

Irving Customz can get the 175x70x14: If interested call me right away, there going fast.. With shipping cost there going for around $90 each... Price subject to change due to shipping cost.. Homie John 469-735-0502


----------



## Synbad979

The old Lady Luck Cabaret is now the NEW
LA ZONA ROSA
Open 7 Day a Week
It's BYOB but they do sell beer and starting this Tuesday its LOWRIDER TUESDAYS !!
CALLING ALL CAR CLUBS IN THE ULA !!

*WEAR YOU CLUB SHIRTS AND GET IN FOR $5!!*

The Hottest Hip Hop, OLD SCHOOL, TEJANO, yes i said TEJANO !!
$12 BUCKETS OF BEER !!!
$12 BUCKETS OF BEER !!
HOST BY SYNBAD DA URBAN LATINO 
SHOWCASING SOME OF THE HOTTEST LATINAS IN THE METROPLEX !!
IF YOU SINGLE COME AND MINGLE !!
THiS TUESDAY ITS LA ZONA ROSA WITH SYNBAD !!
Add they Myspace page
http://www.myspace.com/lazonarosacabaret


----------



## theoso8

!!!!!!!!UPDATE ON LEXI!!!!!!!!
She is coming home today!!!!! Please keep her in our prayers. Lexi's parents just confirmed with me that they will be at the ULA Hoptoberfest this sunday with us. Didnt say if Lexi was coming or not. Keeping our fingers crossed!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

*MARK YOUR CALENDERS*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## {belinda}

*ULA Meeting tomorrow - Thursday, October 16, 2008. Same place - The D BAR - 8pm
any questions, call me. Thanks................See you there.......*


----------



## Homie Styln

We now have the all chrome prestolite motors in stock $120 ea.. 
We also have the prestolte plus bdl post..
Hankook 175x70x14 - 80 ea.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

*Jesse's "SKULL & BONES" sixty-two made the LRM CD cover for chicano rap...*










*Buy it here >>>*[url]http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=208500188&loc=273 [/url]


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 16 2008, 01:47 PM~11881952
> *Jesse's "SKULL & BONES" sixty-two made the LRM CD cover for chicano rap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy it here >>>[url]http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=208500188&loc=273 [/url]
> *


Congradulations!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 16 2008, 01:47 PM~11881952
> *Jesse's "SKULL & BONES" sixty-two made the LRM CD cover for chicano rap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy it here >>>[url]http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=208500188&loc=273 [/url]
> *


Congrates


----------



## Homie Styln

Looking for the side door molding for a 69 Impala.. If anyone knows where I can find them let me know...


----------



## theoso8

Lexi showed up with her parents at the Hoptoberfest. She is still weak and get nauscious very easily, so they didnt stay long. But before she left she HAD to ride the TRAIN!! :biggrin: Here are a couple pics of her on the train and with me and some of our members. 

Thanks again to the C.T.L.C. for a $200 donation and Synbad for the raffle items. We sold 188 tickets at $1 a piece. Thanks to everyone that bought a ticket and that continue to pray for lil Lexi :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Hey my homie just opened a Sports Bar.. Mesquite Grill & Sports Bar: 4628 Maple Ave.. There is also a Taquería inside.. Happy hour prices all nite for ULA members.. Sun come watch the Cowboys on 4 large screen TV's. And he's playing ol'skool Tejano music every weekend..
So come join me for his first Halloween party on Sat 11/1...Door prize best costume.. There is also a large parking lot across the street that he said we may use as a chill spot.. If you have any questions give me a call 469-735-0502...


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 21 2008, 03:52 PM~11931766
> *Hey my homie just opened a Sports Bar.. Mesquite Grill & Sports Bar: 4628 Maple Ave.. There is also a Taquería inside.. Happy hour prices all nite for ULA members.. Sun come watch the Cowboys on 4 large screen TV's. And he's playing ol'skool Tejano music every weekend..
> So come join me for his first Halloween party on Sat 11/1...Door prize best costume.. There is also a large parking lot across the street that he said we may use as a chill spot.. If you have any questions give me a call 469-735-0502...
> 
> 
> *


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA MEETING, this Thursday, October 30th. Need to know if you are planning a Toy Drive ASAP so I can added to the events list. Any questions, call me or send me and email. See you guys at the D-Bar Thursday...*


----------



## Homie Styln

I have the inside air conditioning ducts & vents for a 65 Impala. Also the rear seat speaker cover & compressor. $25 takes it all... 
Call me if intertested.. 469-735-0502


----------



## POORHISPANIC

My homie Ben has a 1954 chevy truck for sale and helping him out. This truck is complete, original engine still in bay, has not been moved in 10-12 years so not sure of condition of engine. Any questions can be sent to [email protected] I will try to get better lighter pictures but you can check the truck out here http://www.phaylanx.net/1954.htm


----------



## {belinda}

See you guys at the meeting tomorrow.....

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dannysnty

sup every one :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln

To all ULA members Nick has extended the cut off date.. Hit me up for the ULA reg. Odessa form..


----------



## Homie Styln

Hope everyone who can vote, did vote in this coming election year... Who you vote for doesn't matter, only the the fact that you voiced your opinion matters. As my dear ol'Dad would always tell me, For God's sakes vote son, I fought in WWll for you to have the right to vote..


----------



## Homie Styln

TONITE Come join me...]
Hey my homie just opened a Sports Bar.. Mesquite Grill & Sports Bar: 4628 Maple Ave.. There is also a Taquería inside.. Happy hour prices all nite for ULA members.. Sun come watch the Cowboys on 4 large screen TV's. And he's playing ol'skool Tejano music every weekend..
So come join me for his first Halloween party on Sat 11/1...Door prize best costume.. There is also a large parking lot across the street that he said we may use as a chill spot.. If you have any questions give me a call 469-735-0502...








[/url


----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 1 2008, 11:24 AM~12032677
> *John shouldn't you be resting?? *


----------



## Homie Styln

I'm retired how much more resting can I do..


----------



## {belinda}




----------



## {belinda}

*
At this time we have no one for the North Dallas Region or Ft. Worth Region. We would like for someone to take over, if you would like to be in charge of one of these areas, please call Joe Ruiz or Belinda Guillen..... thx*


----------



## JASJR

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Nov 5 2008, 07:38 AM~12068629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this time we  have no one for the North Dallas Region or Ft. Worth Region.  We would like for someone to take over, if you would like to be in charge of one of these areas, please call Joe Ruiz or Belinda Guillen.....  thx
> *


----------



## {belinda}




----------



## POORHISPANIC

Just wanted to let everyone know that John R. Good Elementary school in Irving is doing a Fall Festival today Nov. 8th. There will be games and fun stuff for all the kids to enjoy. Nikki is the lady in charge of the festival and would like to get some lowrider cars for the kids to pose with and there is no charge for you to come show your car off. The festival will be in the back of the school from 11am -3pm so bring your car for the kids. I will be there so come if you like and don't forget to bring your kids also. Any info please call Nikki at 817-845-2746.


----------



## {belinda}

*Reminder to all ULA - we are having our ULA meeting this Thur. November 13, 2008 @ THE D BAR - 8:30 pm...... Any questions, please call me. thanks*


----------



## {belinda}

*
If you have any questions please call Joe Ruiz or Belinda Guillen..... THX*


----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Nov 9 2008, 11:10 AM~12104542
> *Tejano Super Car Show Press Release
> Recognition Awards
> Ector County Coliseum Building A
> Sat. November 22,2008 5pm -6pm
> Official ribbon cutting by Hispanic chamber of comerece,city officials will be present ,proclamation for the Tejano super car show weekend will be read by City of Odessa official. meal will be provided RSVP
> 
> Hall of Fame Award.
> Faustino Flores owner of the renowned 1958 Chevrolet Impala “3K Diamond”. a 3 time Lowrider Magazine world champion and 4 time Tejano Super Car Show “Texas Champion” from UCE Car Club of El Paso T.X. We honor you with great pride; you have earned a part of lowrider History.
> 
> Life Time Contributor
> – Benny Ramos Imperials Car Club of El Paso, Texas, who has attended the TSCS since the first Cinco De Mayo in 1982. He has demonstrated great respect for this Odessa tradition farther more we recognize his outstanding dedication to one of the most prestigious car clubs in the world Imperials Car Club.
> 
> Craftsmanship Award
> – Ezekiel Garcia known as the Engraver of Rollerz Only Car Club. Born in Long Beach, California his dream car “Royal Flush” graced the cover of Lowrider Magazine which led him to open his own business. “Precision Engraving” which is dedicated to the lowrider industry.
> 
> 37th annual tejano super car show Appreciation Awards
> 
> We present you this award in recognition of your continuous support to the TSCS and your outstanding craftsmanship and dedication to the art of lowriding.
> 
> Orlando Cobos Imperials Car Club
> Congrats Joe.....................*


----------



## TechniquesOG

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL MY FELLOW MARINES PAST AND PERSENT SEMPER FI..... 233RD MARINE CORPS BIRTHDAY*


----------



## rd62rdstr

12 more days! Carhop, vendors, participation from many southwest lowrider clubs, fundraiser for a good cause, great food, and popular upcoming rap artists!


----------



## {belinda}

*If anyone has events for 2009, please let me know so I can start adding them to the events sheet.......... Thanks*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## TechniquesOG

*TO ALL MY FELLOW MARINES LET US REMEMBER THIS DAY VETERAN DAY NOV 10, 2008 FOR PAST & PERSENT MARINES WHO HAVE GIVEN THE ULTIMATE SACRIFICE THEIR "LIVES" ... OUR MOTO SEMPER FI*


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## Homie Styln

I'm look'n for some riders who may want to roll with me; Homie Styln in 2009.. 
If interested hit me up... I'll be rep'n all of North Texas  
Straight up traditional lowriders, keep'n it ol'skool homies....


----------



## Homie Styln

"IF THERES NOT A PLAQUE IN THE BACK, THERE SHOULD BE NO SHIRT ON YOUR BACK"


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 12 2008, 09:02 PM~12141523
> *"IF THERES NOT A PLAQUE IN THE BACK, THERE SHOULD BE NO SHIRT ON YOUR BACK"
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## {belinda}




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 12 2008, 10:02 PM~12141523
> *"IF THERES NOT A PLAQUE IN THE BACK, THERE SHOULD BE NO SHIRT ON YOUR BACK"
> *


 :0 dam Homie !!!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V




----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 12 2008, 09:30 PM~12140405
> *I'm look'n for some riders who may want to roll with me; Homie Styln in 2009..
> If interested hit me up... I'll be rep'n all of North Texas
> Straight up traditional lowriders, keep'n it ol'skool homies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your starting a car club Homie?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 13 2008, 10:19 AM~12145683
> *:0  dam Homie !!!!
> *



got that from my sig :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

Sup ula


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 13 2008, 10:21 PM~12151766
> *got that from my sig :biggrin:
> *


Yea I did, sorry homie should shown where the quote came from.. We see a lot of that around here though...


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 16 2008, 10:46 AM~12171468
> *Yea I did, sorry homie should shown where the quote came from.. We see a lot of that around here though...
> *



its all good homie, i know what you mean. its here too!!


----------



## {belinda}

*Hello Peeps, just a reminder about the ULA meeting this Thur. November 20th. Lots of things to cover, so please send someone from your club/shop to the meeting. Thx*


----------



## {belinda}

*One more thing........I need to know by today if you have any stops scheduled for a toy drive. This needs to be added to the events sheet and that will get printed this evening. Please let me know as soon as possible if you have something so we can added now. Thanks*


----------



## theoso8




----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 18 2008, 11:00 AM~12190132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

My homie is going to Odessa, he has 4 spots opened, $300 round trip. He's lic'd and bonded.. Hit me back if interested right away..


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 18 2008, 12:00 PM~12190132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2night we will be at WInghouse and want everyone that can make it out and rep for the ULA and this Santa Cops Toy drive. Come out and watch the Mavs WOOP the Rockets, game starts at 7:30, and bring an unwrapped toy.


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 19 2008, 07:33 AM~12199158
> *2night we will be at WInghouse and want everyone that can make it out and rep for the ULA and this Santa Cops Toy drive. Come out and watch the Mavs WOOP the Rockets, game starts at 7:30, and bring an unwrapped toy.
> *


Sorry couldn't make it.. getting my car ready for Odessa...


----------



## {belinda}




----------



## {belinda}

here is one more............ thx


----------



## {belinda}




----------



## Homie Styln

One last call anyone needing a car hauled to Odessa- $300.. Lic'd & bonded hauler, get with me today; leaving tonite..


----------



## {belinda}

*Just want to wish everyone going out of town to HOEDESSA (Odessa) or SCREWSTON (Houston), good luck & God Bless you all.... Have a safe trip......... See you guys when you come back.... Drive safely.....*


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Was going through some boxes and found some tapes I been missing, put all on DVD and found a bunch of footage I haven't seen before. :biggrin: 

coming soon "2004-2005 LOST TAPES" :0 

- Majestix 3rd Annual Picnic
- Phaylanx Fifteen escort
- Sherman Car Show
- Estilo Car Show (PEP Boys)
- Joe's Burgers (when LRM came down)
- Greenville Ave (old Auto-zone cruise nights)
- Playin' Skillz video shoot downtown Dallas
- Hoptober Fest Flagpole Hill (when the cops shut it down)
- LM Customs =vs= Jesse's Black Deuce (Kellers)

It's not allot of footage just bits & pcs...


----------



## {belinda}

*Tomorrow, Sunday, November 23, 2008
we have Garlands Finest & Mellow Kings @ DEJAVU Audio & Concepts @ 11414-a Garland RD. Dallas, TX 75218*


----------



## {belinda}

*Simply Stunnin CC is hosting another car wash / toy drive for the Santa Cop / ULA 2008 toy drive. 

Where: Good Deels Tires & Wheels Services
1700 S Westmoreland Rd
Dallas, Tx. 75211
When: 11-29-2008
Time: 10am-4pm
Cost: $5 donation or a New Unwrapped Toy (Benefiting the Santa Cop / ULA Toy Drive)

Come thru and get your car washed, drop a toy in the collection box and bring a smile to a childs face this holiday season. After all Christmas is all about the kids.*


----------



## DANNY'S 66

66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FOR SALE OR TRADE, LOCATED DALLAS AREA 

CLICK TO SEE PICS >>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443555


----------



## {belinda}




----------



## {belinda}

*Dont forget to come out and show support.........*


----------



## HustlerSpank

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443882


----------



## {belinda}

*From my family to yours, Happy Thanksgiving!!!!*


----------



## STRANGE




----------



## Homie Styln

Happy Thanksgiving to all my homies from ULA Ol'Man John - Homie Styln


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Nov 25 2008, 07:54 AM~12252181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Car Wash is tomorrow, it rained last night and supposes to be a good day tomorrow. So come by and get your car wash and drop a toy in the toy bin for some less fortunate children.

-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## DANNY'S 66

FOR SALE 66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE - $7,000.00 OR TRADE FOR HDT IMPALA.

THE CAR WAS TAKEN TO A LOCAL DALLAS BODY SHOP, THEY WORKED ON IT
FOR A FEW MONTHS THEN THE SHOP CLOSED, DID NOT FINISH THE WORK AND
THE CAR IS IN STORAGE NOW. MUST SELL, WILL CONSIDER TRADE FOR A IMPALA 
THAT IS RUNNING CONDITION. CAR IS LOCATED IN THE DALLAS AREA, 
CONTACT DANNY 972.201.6740 

*PROJECT - PROJECT - PROJECT - PROJECT*

FRAME IS FULLY WRAPPED

EXTENDED A-ARMS

3-1/2" TON SPRINGS

UNBREAKABLE BALL JOINTS

327 ENGINE

TURBO 400 TRANNY

DUAL 2-1/2" FLOWMASTER EXHAUST SYSTEM

NEW FLOORS INSTALLED

FIREWALLL MOLDED

NEW REAR BUMBER (IN BOX)

NEW TAIL LIGHTS (IN BOX)

NEW SIDE MOLDINGS

NEW FENDER MOLDINGS

NEW UPHOLSTERY ON SEATS


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA Meeting Thursday, December 4, 2008 @ 8:30pm @ The D BAR *


----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA




----------



## {belinda}

*ATTN. all ULA Members:

Per Joe Ruiz, <span style=\'color:blue\'>you must attend tonight's ULA meeting. This is a really important meeting and he needs you there. You need to send someone else from your club or shop if you cannot make it. Thanks and see you guys at The D Bar tonight @ 8:30PM.</span>*


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

damn 7k is a good price....


----------



## {belinda}

*Pls come out and bring an unwrapped toy to this event.... Thank you.*


----------



## {belinda}

*THEN ON SUNDAY DEC. 7TH WE HAVE BLVD ACES FROM 12NOON-5PM @ HOOTERS IN DENTON: *


----------



## {belinda}

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHAS!!*


----------



## I.C. Joker

OK GO TO 


Dallas Cruise Night 

LETS GET THIS STARTED


----------



## {belinda}

*Good Morning Peeps...........*


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## I.C. Joker

LOL HAHAHA LOL 


_*IRVING CUSTOMZ *_


----------



## SHOELACES




----------



## I.C. Joker

DALLAS TEXAS PUTTIN' IT DOWN !!!![/b]


----------



## SHOELACES




----------



## {belinda}

*(If you are in charge of a region, try to see about how many toys you have so we can get an idea of what he have so far.)</span>*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!UPDATE ON LEXI!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She went to the clinic today and she is doing GREAT!!! They put her on monthly visits now and has to go to labs every other monday!!! She is still being home schooled by her mom. Thanks for everyones continued prayers and wishes for Lexi!!!!!


----------



## {belinda}

*ATTN. ULA:

This weekend is our most important weekend, we had our last ULA meeting for the year last night and we went over some stuff. If you were not present this info is for you.


On Saturday we will have our last Car Show / Toy Drive @ Naro's Sports Bar. It is in East Dallas (1111 S Beacon St. Dallas, TX 75223). It will be from 12-5pm. On Sunday we will have the last Toy Drive Stop @ OK Sports Bar (7315 Gaston Ave Dallas,TX 75214). We will first meet at Joes Burgers (4408 Ash Ln, Dallas, TX 75223) @ 1pm and we will leave Joes Burgers at 2pm. We are asking for everyone that will do the caravan to be ready to leave by 2pm and also we all need to bring 2 (or more) toys with you that day. When we get to OK Sports Bar, Dallas Police - Santa Cops will be waiting there with a truck to load up all the toys to take to the needy families. Please we ask that you leave all the drama at home. We will have media coverage there so please be on your best behavior. If you have any questions, please make sure you call me. Also if you had a region that you were in charged off, please be sure to pick up all toys and just have them ready for Sunday. We hope to raise 3,000 toys, so get your family and friends to come and join us and have them bring a toy, the more the merrier........ HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!
*LOVE - BELI**


----------



## {belinda}

here is the flier.............


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Does any1 have any pics of tha lil show that wuz held like a week ago in Balchsprings?


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Dec 14 2008, 06:25 PM~12428736
> *Does any1 have any pics of tha lil show that wuz held like a week ago in Balchsprings?
> *


Look at shows and events for this show. FYI, it wasn't that small, it was pretty big show. Frost and his wife condinated it and it had a real good turn out..


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 14 2008, 11:19 PM~12431557
> *Look at shows and events for this show. FYI, it wasn't that small, it was pretty big show. Frost and his wife condinated it and it had a real good turn out..
> *



Yea well i stoped by early, n it wasnt that many cars n tha prakin lot wasnt tha big


----------



## {belinda}

Copa Dallas 
525 S. Industrial Blvd
Dallas, TX.[/b]


----------



## Homie Styln

I'm head to Cali to be with my grand kids, so everyone have a Merry Christmas and Safe and Happy New Year...

See you all next year.. Homie Styln 69 Impala the resurrection part lll com'n at you in 2009....

Finally done, just missing the skirts and window trim is still the chrome platter...


----------



## {belinda}

*I have posted my pictures from the Christmas Party under SHOWS N EVENTS, ULA's Christmas Party 2008 if you want to go by to see them.... thanks*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*<FONT SIZE=4><CENTER>LIVE ON MYXTREMERADIO.NET

GLAZED UP SUNDAYS

WIT DJ LEAN ON THA 1S AND 2S

GIOVANNI AND ISELA ON THA MICS ACTING SOME FOOLS!!!!


LOG ON...ITS FREE AND EASY!!!!

:biggrin: *


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## DALLAS-G




----------



## {belinda}

*Happy Holidays from my family to yours. <span style=\'color:green\'>Wishing everyone a great Christmas. Be safe and God Bless You!!

From the Guillen Family : )</span>*


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ




----------



## theoso8

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Went to the Majestics picnic, sorry didn't get there till about 12:30 and the hop was already over, guess in Cali there hop's start early :dunno: :dunno: 

Anyway here's a few pic's of some real OG's.. Over 100 years of lowriding tradition in these pic's. Imperials (lil Jesse, Gypsie Rose) - Ray Techniques - 
Joe Latin Lords - Ernie / Archie KLIQUE ELA - Homie Styln aka Lil John former member New Wave / KLIQUE ELA..









Couple of Lil G's, a few of my grand kids..


----------



## LOLOMomaGP

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Dec 23 2008, 07:28 AM~12506563-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TechniquesOG_@Jan 7 2009, 02:33 PM~12635047
> *ONLY 300 TICKETS SO GET THEM WHILE THEY LAST... YOUR TICKET IS YOU WAY IN.... TICKETS ARE FREE DONATION AT THE DOOR...
> 
> I'M PUTTING 200.00 ON THE BAR FIRST COME FIRST SERVE LOL :biggrin:
> 
> Dont miss out on this event.... :barf:  :wow:  :420:
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :barf:  :420: PUT MORE ON THE BARhno:


----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## {belinda}

*F.Y.I NO ULA MEETING TONIGHT........ <span style=\'color:green\'>We will have our first ULA Meeting next week, Thursday, January 15th........ Don't forget that the fee is $50.00. This is due next week at the meeting, if you are planning to be in the ULA for the year 2009, please make sure you bring your $$. Thanks and I will see you guys next week.</span>*


----------



## {belinda}

*1st ULA Meeting for the year 2009 

Thursday, January 15, 2009

<span style=\'color:green\'>The D Bar - 6521 E Northwest Hwy - Dallas, TX 75231
8:30pm</span>

Please be sure you bring your ULA DUE for the year 2009. The Dues will be $50.00.
I will see you there....... Have a great week.....

<span style=\'color:green\'>Any questions, please call or send me an email...</span>*


----------



## Coca Pearl

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12678247

Toddler & Father Injuried in A Low Rider Car Fire

Andrea Nguyen
January 11, 2009

27 year-old Thomas Mechell suffered burns to his hands and face trying to save his 3 year-old son, Roland, from the family's burning car.

“His hair got burnt off,” Mechell said in an exclusive interview with Channel 39 outside Memorial Hermann Hospital where the toddler remains in stable condition. “There are blisters on his ear and he got third degree burns on his back."

The family of six had attended a party at Tom Bass Park in southeast Houston for a local lowrider group associated with the annual Poncho Clause Toy Drive.

"We were just leaving to go ride around a bit, and my wife just started screaming that there were some smoke in the car. I put the car into park, and the back of the car was engulfed in flames.”

Mechell, his wife, and three kids jumped out of the burning car, but the baby of the family got tied up in the seat belt.

“I tried to get him, but the car was too hot,” said Mechell. “I laid under the car and I pulled him out. He was covered in flames and we rolled him on the ground.”
"The ambulance just took forever to get here,” said Carlos Jimenez, a member with the Houston Low Rider Council.

"We called it immediately, and HFD responded within 15 to 20 minutes,” said Sgt. Edward Lopez of the Harris Co. Sheriff’s Office. “It wasn't a long response time."
Deputies said the fire started in the trunk of the car, which was equipped with several batteries, speakers, and powerful hydraulics; the kind that makes a car jump up and down.

"It depends on who installed it and how they did it,” said Sgt. Lopez. “If it's done by professionals, you usually don't have problems. Amateurs tend to cross wires and something will happen like this… it's a ticking time bomb."

Mechell said his concern is not with his car, but his child. Doctors said the boy will be scarred for life.
“It hurts,” said Mechell. “He's my pride and joy."
:angel:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Jan 12 2009, 06:50 AM~12677840
> *1st ULA Meeting for the year 2009
> 
> Thursday, January 15, 2009
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>The D Bar - 6521 E Northwest Hwy - Dallas, TX 75231
> 8:30pm</span>
> 
> Please be sure you bring your ULA DUE for the year 2009.  The Dues will be $50.00.
> I will see you there....... Have a great week.....
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>Any questions, please call or send me an email...</span>
> *


*TECHNIQUES TEXAS CHAPTER WILL BE THERE.. WOW 50.00 :tears: :biggrin: *


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 11 2009, 10:13 PM~12673789
> *<span style='font-family:Courier'>Roland J. Mechell
> acct#5358364635
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452231


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 12 2009, 09:28 AM~12678353
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12678247
> 
> Toddler & Father Injuried in A Low Rider Car Fire
> 
> Andrea Nguyen
> January 11, 2009
> 
> 27 year-old Thomas Mechell suffered burns to his hands and face trying to save his 3 year-old son, Roland, from the family's burning car.
> 
> “His hair got burnt off,” Mechell said in an exclusive interview with Channel 39 outside Memorial Hermann Hospital where the toddler remains in stable condition. “There are blisters on his ear and he got third degree burns on his back."
> 
> The family of six had attended a party at Tom Bass Park in southeast Houston for a local lowrider group associated with the annual Poncho Clause Toy Drive.
> 
> "We were just leaving to go ride around a bit, and my wife just started screaming that there were some smoke in the car. I put the car into park, and the back of the car was engulfed in flames.”
> 
> Mechell, his wife, and three kids jumped out of the burning car, but the baby of the family got tied up in the seat belt.
> 
> “I tried to get him, but the car was too hot,” said Mechell. “I laid under the car and I pulled him out. He was covered in flames and we rolled him on the ground.”
> "The ambulance just took forever to get here,” said Carlos Jimenez, a member with the Houston Low Rider Council.
> 
> "We called it immediately, and HFD responded within 15 to 20 minutes,” said Sgt. Edward Lopez of the Harris Co. Sheriff’s Office. “It wasn't a long response time."
> Deputies said the fire started in the trunk of the car, which was equipped with several batteries, speakers, and powerful hydraulics; the kind that makes a car jump up and down.
> 
> "It depends on who installed it and how they did it,” said Sgt. Lopez. “If it's done by professionals, you usually don't have problems. Amateurs tend to cross wires and something will happen like this… it's a ticking time bomb."
> 
> Mechell said his concern is not with his car, but his child. Doctors said the boy will be scarred for life.
> “It hurts,” said Mechell. “He's my pride and joy."
> :angel:
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 12 2009, 11:44 AM~12679769
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452231
> *


 :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: Our Prayers to the family


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 8 2009, 11:57 AM~12643240
> *
> *


TICKETS GOING FAST !!!!!


----------



## MAJESTIX

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jan 14 2009, 09:25 AM~12700572
> *www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>
> *



Page looks great, love the pictures......... 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jan 14 2009, 08:25 AM~12700572
> *www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>
> *


Bad Ass Website Homies


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA Meeting tonight at The D Bar 8pm. Don't forget, your $$ for dues... Thanks *


----------



## LOLOMomaGP

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 8 2009, 10:57 AM~12643240
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Here Is The Location Of The Meeting Next Week Open To Anyone And Everyone.. Fiesta Restraunt FRIDAY JAN.16,2009 at 7 pm


----------



## Homie Styln

Officer Chuck Young called and let me know that they were overwhelmed by the amount of toys the ULA collected this year. They were able to help about 480 needy families.. Chuck wanted to express his thanks all the members of the ULA and hopes that we will continue to support Santa Cops..


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 16 2009, 02:34 PM~12723899
> *Officer Chuck Young called and let me know that they were overwhelmed by the amount of toys the ULA collected this year. They were able to help about 480 needy families.. Chuck wanted to express his thanks all the members of the ULA and hopes that we will continue to support Santa Cops..
> *


GOOD JOB ULA! :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*COME OUT AND PARTY WITH DIAMOND GLAZED RECORDS AND MYXTREMERADIO.NET

GET AT ME FOR MORE INFO! :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 16 2009, 03:27 PM~12724877
> *COME OUT AND PARTY WITH DIAMOND GLAZED RECORDS AND MYXTREMERADIO.NET
> 
> GET AT ME FOR MORE INFO!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda}

*GOOD MORNING LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!!!!! HOPE EVERYONE HAS A WONDERFUL DAY!!!!!! ~T.G.I.F.~ WOOOO WOOOOO!!!!!!  *


----------



## {belinda}

* ULA MEETING
WHEN - THURSDAY, JANUARY 29, 2009
LOCATION - THE D BAR
MEETING TIME - 8:30PM

<span style=\'colorurple\'>PLEASE don't forget to bring money for the dues....... Not everyone has payed, so if you want to be a member of the ULA for the year 2009, please be sure to bring your cash. Thanks and we appreciate you being part of this organization. </span>*


----------



## {belinda}




----------



## {belinda}




----------



## {belinda}

STAY WARM....... BE SAFE IF YOUR OUT DRIVING AROUND!!!


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA MEETING TONIGHT @ THE D BAR - 8:30PM 
SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!

For those of you that have not paid their dues, we will be collecting them tonight. Thanks and have a great day.*


----------



## {belinda}




----------



## Homie Styln

George will be at the next ULA meet to talk about his show and pass out flyers and pre-reg forms..


----------



## dannysnty

que ones ILA


----------



## {belinda}

*Good Morning Peeps!
Hope everyone has a great day.
T~G~I~F
Have a good weekend.*


----------



## Homie Styln

Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at u in 2009, so get out the way...
The Resurrection part lll uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## theoso8

Lexi's mom sent this to me today. This is the plaque I presented to her parents at the show. Its realy one of the few pictures I seen her smile in, in a long time. :biggrin: We will have a 2nd Annual "Praying for Lexi" Custom Car Show in October.  

Thanks for everyones prayers and support for Lexi!


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA Meeting this Thursday, February 12th
@ The D BAR
meeting starts @ 8:30pm 
Thanks and see you there........*


----------



## MAJESTIX

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## {belinda}




----------



## Veteranos CC*Dtown

Veteranos Car Club and the Barrera Family would like to thank the ULA and its members for the donations that were collected for the funeral of Ted Barrera our fellow Veterano member. Thanks to all the car clubs that attended the funeral and brought their rides for Teds last cruise. The donations collected from the ULA members and the cars that were brought to the funeral really meant a lot to the family and to the Veteranos Car Club, thank you all again for your help. 

TED BARRERA
July 9, 1968 - February 10, 2009


----------



## 214loco

i just wana my heart and prayer go out to th Barrera familia, he was my cousin wifes couin, so my prayers go out to yall and sorry for your lost...he'll be lowridering in heaven..>Ride In Peace Homie!!!


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by Veteranos CC*Dtown_@Feb 15 2009, 10:23 PM~13013404
> *Veteranos Car Club and the Barrera Family would like to thank the ULA and its members for the donations that were collected for the funeral of Ted Barrera our fellow Veterano member. Thanks to all the car clubs that attended the funeral and brought their rides for Teds last cruise. The donations collected from the ULA members and the cars that were brought to the funeral really meant a lot to the family and to the Veteranos Car Club, thank you all again for your help.
> 
> TED BARRERA
> July 9, 1968 - February 10, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


May he RIP :angel: he was my co-wker


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by Veteranos CC*Dtown_@Feb 15 2009, 10:23 PM~13013404
> *Veteranos Car Club and the Barrera Family would like to thank the ULA and its members for the donations that were collected for the funeral of Ted Barrera our fellow Veterano member. Thanks to all the car clubs that attended the funeral and brought their rides for Teds last cruise. The donations collected from the ULA members and the cars that were brought to the funeral really meant a lot to the family and to the Veteranos Car Club, thank you all again for your help.
> 
> TED BARRERA
> July 9, 1968 - February 10, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn brotha, I just found out, so sorry for your loss. Man he was a cool ass homeboy too, damn I wish I would have heard about it earlier and made the funeral. School has had me busy as hell, may he rest in peace and hope you guys and his family find some peace as well. God Bless
:tears: :angel:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*COME OUT AND PARTY WITH US FOR 

JOE’S (JB KUSTOMS) BIRTHDAY

TOMORROW NITE 8PM @ J. PEPE’S 

2701 N STEMMONS FWY, DALLAS 214-920-9240

(OFF 35 BY MOTOR ST)

HIT ME UP 4 MORE INFO!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## {belinda}

*ATTN: ULA PEEPS

Per Tino with Principales:: The Blood Drive/Car show from this weekend at Al's Burger Shack has been CANCELLED until further notice. PLEASE pass this information, Once again the Blood Drive/Car show that Principales was doing this weekend has been CANCELLED.......... thanks*


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA Meeting Thur. Feb. 26 @ 8:30pm - The D Bar
If you have any events that are coming up, please send me your info asap so I can update the events sheet. Any questions, call me, send me an email or PM me. Thanks, see you at the meeting on Thursday.*


----------



## BLACK DEUCE




----------



## {belinda}

*ULA Meeting tonight @ The D Bar - 8:30 pm
see you there.*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

for those that would like to have your car club logo to be on the flyer for the SUBLIMINAL C.C./DIAMOND GLAZED RECORDS CAR WASH & CONCERT going on MARCH 28TH 12-5PM @ WINGHOUSE OFF LOOP 12/I-35 & NORTHWEST HIGHWAY...please email me your logo by today 6pm. if you have any questions regarding the show plz pm me or email me. thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## MAJESTIX

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Don't forget to hit uP our Majestix Shout Box...


----------



## theoso8

This is a show and shine car show as well. I will be giving out 4 trophy's - 

Best Car
Best Truck
Best Bike
Car Club Participation


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA MEETING TONIGHT, MARCH 12TH
SAME PLACE - THE D BAR - 8:30PM*


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 13 2009, 3:01 PM~13179146
> *NEW WAVE CC North Texas will be there... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979

Need some cars to come out with 97.9 The Beat in Garland This Sunday from 12pm till 4pm. 149 W kingsley at the levine's at kingsley & 1st Street. Hit me up Don't need alot of cars just those who are around the garland area !!!


----------



## Synbad979

Aww man we was too far down the site TTT


----------



## geovela86

I am looking to see if anyone has parts in good condition for a 20" bike for my daughter. Looking for regular 20" rims and tires in good cond. and fenders also. Hit me up to let me know.Thanks


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Estrella Car Club's 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert will be held this year on saturday September 26,2009 in Waco,Tx at Cameron Park in the gated pavilion an all outdoor event we will be having live entertainment as well as a D.J. a carhop,club tug-a-war,and jalepeno eating contest, 50/50 drawing as well as 100+ trophies for cars,trucks,motorcycles-,lowrider bikes,pedal cars,babystrollers,models cars,,hoppers......registration prices to come later also this year will be bring your own bbq pits ,food ,and drinks!!!!!!!!! which is always great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
general admission will be donations which will goto the American Cancer Society
flyer and much more info to come.................................................................................................................................................................So come join us for our 5th Annivesary and our 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert


----------



## TechniquesOG

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

<span style=\'color:red\'>*ULC* Meeting This Friday 3-27-09 At Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd, Fort Worth Texas. We Need The Registration Forms Filled Out This Friday At The Meeting.. If You Have Any Questions PM or Call Me Thanks Alex 817-891-3658 </span>


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA MEETING THIS THURSDAY, MARCH 26TH 
AT THE D BAR - 8:30PM*


----------



## MAJESTIX

Pix from yesterday at Levine's in Garland, 97.9 THE BEAT was promoting their car show coming up April 5th and *MTV TRES* was there shooting the commercial for the show. Be on the look out for it *MTV3*...


----------



## {belinda}

*Hey ladies and gentlemen, Just wanted to remind everyone about the ULA Meeting tomorrow and Per Luis (LM Customs) we all need to take a bag or bags of candy so he can start filling the Easter eggs. Please pass the word. Thanks*


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Mar 25 2009, 08:39 PM~13390486
> *Hey ladies and gentlemen, Just wanted to remind everyone about the ULA Meeting tomorrow and Per Luis (LM Customs) we all need to take a bag or bags of candy so he can start filling the Easter eggs. Please pass the word.  Thanks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Mar 25 2009, 09:39 PM~13390486
> *Hey ladies and gentlemen, Just wanted to remind everyone about the ULA Meeting tomorrow and Per Luis (LM Customs) we all need to take a bag or bags of candy so he can start filling the Easter eggs. Please pass the word.  Thanks
> *


 :thumbsup: X2


----------



## TechniquesOG

*

April 4 and Sunday, April 5 at Six Flags Over Texas hosts Festival Latino! Any Question See Alex or Homie John *


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TOP DOG '64

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## MAJESTIX

Pimp Your Ride, Promo Commercial...</span>

Register at: <a href=\'http://www.mtv3dallas.com\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>www.mtv3dallas.com</a>


----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## {belinda}

*Hey ULA PEEPS, 

Hey guys, I need to know if you have an event coming up as soon as possible. (Like maybe no later than today), I will be making corrections and adding new events today. Once I am done they will get printed. If I dont get your info it will not be added to the list. Please call, email me or mesg. me asap. Thanks*


----------



## {belinda}

*Attn ULA PEEPS,

Please be sure to bring ALL filled Easter eggs to the meeting tonight. We will be collecting all of them tonight at the ULA Meeting. Thanks

Meeting at D Bar - 8:30pm*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## {belinda}

*<span style=\'colorrange\'><span style=\'color:red\'>ULA'S 8TH ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC
</span>
EASTER EGG HUNT (In Memory of Magali Morales) WILL BE AT 1PM 

**Pls be sure that all beverages MUST be in cups**

thanks for everyones support with the easter eggs</span>*


----------



## Synbad979

SO when will we know the event is cancelled?
I mean if Im walking out of Cirque @ 2am and it's raining I am gonna assume the picnic will be cancelled so somebody hopefully will call and let people know either way????


----------



## Homie Styln

Louie Morales from L&M Customs needs your prayors.. Louie is in the hospital and needs everyone to say a pray for him tonite.. 
Louie is a Texas legend, he has been a world title hop record holder and one of the first Texan to win the LRM hop title when it was dominated by Cali hopper..
Louie is also a top notch painter and has created many cars that have graced the pages of LRM over the years...

So please say a prayer tonite for brother Louie..


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 11 2009, 08:55 PM~13549043
> *Louie Morales from L&M Customs needs your prayors.. Louie is in the hospital and needs everyone to say a pray for him tonite..
> Louie is a Texas legend, he has been a world title hop record holder and one of the first Texan to win the LRM hop title when it was dominated by Cali hopper..
> Louie is also a top notch painter and has created many cars that have graced the pages of LRM over the years...
> 
> So please say a prayer tonite for brother Louie..
> *


Not my homie  My family's hearts and pryer will go out to him tonight. Post more ifno if possible!


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 11 2009, 05:55 PM~13549043
> *Louie Morales from L&M Customs needs your prayors.. Louie is in the hospital and needs everyone to say a pray for him tonite..
> Louie is a Texas legend, he has been a world title hop record holder and one of the first Texan to win the LRM hop title when it was dominated by Cali hopper..
> Louie is also a top notch painter and has created many cars that have graced the pages of LRM over the years...
> 
> So please say a prayer tonite for brother Louie..
> *


My Prayers our with you and you family Louie.... what is the latest with him?


----------



## {belinda}

*Sorry ULA PEEPS but as of right now.......... the ULA Easter Picnic "IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN" (due to mother nature.) Pls pass the word. Thanks*


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA PEEPS, WE WILL ONLY, DO THE EASTER EGG HUNT - THE EGG HUNT WILL BE AT 1PM. ONCE AGAIN, ONLY THE EGG HUNT..

FLAGPOLE HILL 
EGG HUNT
1PM

PASS THE WORD, THANKS*


----------



## chuckyducky

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 11 2009, 06:55 PM~13549043
> *Louie Morales from L&M Customs needs your prayors.. Louie is in the hospital and needs everyone to say a pray for him tonite..
> Louie is a Texas legend, he has been a world title hop record holder and one of the first Texan to win the LRM hop title when it was dominated by Cali hopper..
> Louie is also a top notch painter and has created many cars that have graced the pages of LRM over the years...
> 
> So please say a prayer tonite for brother Louie..
> *


our prayer are going to him and his family


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

CONTINUE TO PRAY GUYS!!!! & VISIT AS OFTEN AS U CAN....MUCH LOVE TO THE MORALES FAMILY 

FROM CHITO, ISELA, JESSE, SELENA & ENTIRE SANCHEZ FAMILY!!!


----------



## STATION X

:angel:


----------



## Carlos Polishing

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=470432</a>


----------



## {belinda}

We will have a big fundraiser for Luis Morales this Sunday, April 19th at 4000 Pioneer Rd. in Balch Springs from 12 noon - 5pm. More info to come.

<span style=\'color:green\'>As you may know Luis Morales (LM Customs) has been in the hospital for the past week. His condition is still the same. He has no insurance so ALL PROCEEDS will go to Luis and his family in this time of need. Please we would like for you to make plans to attend this fundraiser. We will be selling, tacos, raffle tickets, good prices on haircuts and much more. We may also have a car wash. I will keep you guys updated. Please once again - ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales family, so please try to attend this event. thanks</span>[/b]


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## {belinda}

Hello everyone, we will be doing an emergency/mandatory meeting this Friday, April 17th.
The meeting will take place at Will's Shop (where the benefit fundraiser will be) 4000 Pioneer Rd. in Balch Springs, TX. We would only like to have an officer of each club or shop to come to this meeting. It will be a quick meeting, also if you are donating an item (and is not a big item) can you please take it to the meeting that evening so we can see all that we have, here are some of the items that some people have said they will donate. If someone else would like to donate an item please let me know at 214-536-5769 or call Will at 214-989-8392.

13x7 wire wheels(donated by Estilo Car Club)
a bike (donated by Torres Empire)
a club banner (donated by Oso-Subliminal)
20 tickets to the car show in Ft.Worth (donated by Lucio)
Pinstripe on bike or car (donated by Chris)
a bottle of liquor (still don't know what kind, but might even be 2 of them)
Hugo will donate 10 embroidered shirts
some costume jewelry (donated gabby from Unique Cars)
tires (donated by Ghetto Dreams)
gift cards to chilli's and tgif (donated by from Low4Life)
CD's (donated by myxtremeradio.net)
CD's (donated by Dj. Juan)
selling tacos and drink
some concrete for a covered patio or driveway


----------



## Homie Styln

> Best of Show Car
> $500.00
> 
> Best of Show Truck-
> $500.00
> 
> Best of Show Bicycles-
> $400.00
> ____________________________________________________________
> Hop
> Single pump -
> $300.00
> $100- 2nd
> Must have at least 3 entry’s
> 
> Double pump -
> $500.00
> $300-2nd
> Must have at least 3 entry’s
> 
> RADICAL HOPPERS-
> $500.00
> $300- 2nd
> 
> Must have at least 3 entry’s
> ____________________________________________________________
> Most Members $300
> Must have at least 3 entry’s
> 
> Furthest Distance $100
> ____________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 15 2009, 08:58 AM~13581546
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope for a good turnout


----------



## Fuego 84

Our prayers go out to him......


----------



## {belinda}

I also wanted to let you guys know that Luis was up yesterday. I went to go see him after the fundraiser. I was telling him about the event. When I mentioned that we had a hop at the fundraiser he opened his eyes really big, I know he wanted to say something but couldn't. Please continue to pray for him and his family. I will continue to keep you guys posted. Once again, THANK YOU guys for ANOTHER great event.  [/b]


----------



## {belinda}

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

like everyone has said before...thanks to everyone who came out and showed support for louie & his family!!! much love!!! here is a link to the pics on my myspace...over 100 pics...very good turn out especially on a short notice!!! thx again!

<a href=\'http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewPicture&friendID=76302776&albumId=2679634\' target=\'_blank\'>http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=2679634</a>
sorry if i left any clubs out!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## {belinda}

*Just wanted to let you guys know that I spoke to Esther and she said that when we left last night Luis got really bad. Today they said he has Acute Respiratory Distress along with pneumonia. She is asking that we all pray for Luis, so can you guys please, please say a little prayer for him. I will continue to keep you guys posted.  *


----------



## POORHISPANIC




----------



## {belinda}

*Just a reminder that we will be printing out the events list and need to make sure all scheduled events are on the list. If you have an event that has not been listed on our list, please send that to me ASAP. 

Don't forget ULA MEETING ~ Thursday - April 23rd @ 8:30pm - The D Bar*


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Apr 20 2009, 07:49 AM~13628524
> *I also wanted to let you guys know that Luis was up yesterday.  I went to go see him after the fundraiser.  I was telling him about the event.  When I mentioned that we had a hop at the fundraiser he opened his eyes really big, I know he wanted to say something but couldn't.  Please continue to pray for him and his family.  I will continue to keep you guys posted.  Once again, THANK YOU guys for ANOTHER great event.  *
> [/b]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda}

Isela will do a big shout out today on KNON between 1pm-2pm, so if you can listen to it on the radio or on the net at KNON.org thx


----------



## {belinda}

*I'm still doing a raffle on the following items, I will take the raffle tickets to the ULA meeting Thursday if your interested. This raffle will be going on til the 16th of May. So bring your $$ to the meeting if you would like to buy a raffle ticket. ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales Family. Thanks and pass the word.

$250.00 - Cortez Engraving on anything - $10.00 raffle ticket

Covered Patio or extension on driveway - Montoya Concrete (Mere)- $10.00 raffle ticket

Pinstripe on car or bike - by Chris - $10.00 raffle ticket

$3000 paint job by JB Kustoms - $20.00 raffle ticket (see Joe Ruiz)

Bike by Torres Empire - $5.00 raffle ticket

Skateboard by Torres Empire - $1.00 raffle ticket

Club/Shop LOGO Banner - by Oso - Subliminal - $5.00 raffle ticket

and several other misc raffles at $1.00

I also have tickets for the Latin Fest 2009 that Lucio donated if you want to buy some, the money will also go back to the Morales Family*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## {belinda}

Is it possible that the president or vice president of your club send me a physical address to their home or business. Esther Morales would like to send a thank you know to all of you guys and need it asap. Send it to my email address please or PM me. Thanks


----------



## theoso8

THE SUBLIMINAL TATTOOS GRAND OPENING CAR SHOW HAS BEEN POSTPONED!!!! THE CITY OF ARLINGTON IS FUKKIN MY HOMEBOY AROUND BUT HE HAS LAWYERS ON IT SO IT SHOULDNT BE THAT LONG...

IF YOU KNOW ANYONE PLANNING ON ATTENDING THIS EVENT PLEASE LET THEM KNOW, AND SORRY FOR ANY INCONVENIENCE.


----------



## {belinda}

*Hello ULA / ULC / Solo Riders / Shops
I got this message from Luis Morales' niece, I wanted to share it with you guys..........



Hello belinda! I've been meaning to stop by and tell you and all the car clubs how much my family and I appreciate all of the help and support you have given us. There aren't enough words or gestures that could describe how appreciative we are. My Tio Luis means the world to me and thanks to everyone's prayers, I am thankful everyday he is here with us. The fundraiser was awesome and will help LM Customs and the Morales family get through this tough time. Again, thank you thank you thank you! Can't wait to see you soon!
Sincerely,
Angelica Morales*


----------



## Homie Styln

I will be attending this show in Cali, I went last year and this is a very good show. There over 1,000 very nice car's there.. Anyone interested in attending this show with me let me know. Sam Torres show will be about 2 weeks later.. I'm staying for both..


----------



## Homie Styln

On May 9th the ULC will be having a car wash will be in Ft Worth for Louie and Lil Ricky... We hope that some ULA members will travel out to Ft Worth for our car wash, even if they come in there dailys drivers... We may have a hop going on as well..


----------



## {belinda}




----------



## ROBLEDO

TTT for Fat Man...RIP.


----------



## {belinda}

*YEY!!!! ITS FRIDAY!!! HAPPY FRIDAY PEEPS!!!*


----------



## MAJESTIX

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA MEETING this Thursday, May 7th @ The D Bar - 8:30pm

We will be selling raffle tickets for a pair of tickets to go see George Lopez and a gift card. All proceeds will go to Luis Morales.Thx

(Oh and as of yesterday Luis is doing better, but still in ICU, please keep him in our payers)*


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Check out a few pix from yesterday, we did a photo-shoot for a couple local rappers Big Beam & Skinny Red they are coming out with a new song called “SiX-FouR” – Sin7 hooked me uP with them. They will be sending me some of the shot done with the real camera, the photographer got down some of the pix look like they were done in studio…

You can go here to check out some of their music free: http://executivemusic.com/bbsr/

Big Beam & Skinny Red


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

GREAT NEWS!!!

just got off phone wit my dad (CHITO)

HE SAYS LOUIE IS DOING A LOT BETTER!

& WANTS EVERYONE TO KNOW...

HE'S BAAAACCCCCCKKK!!!!

YUP LOUIE IS TALKIN (SHIT) ALREADY LOL!!!

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR ALL THE PRAYERS!!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: [/COLOR]


----------



## Synbad979

Bring Ya Money Please !! I'm bringing a pair of tickets for the George Lopez show On Saturday to raffle off at the ULA Meeting!
All Proceeds will go to Louie !!


----------



## {belinda}

*Good morning peeps, don't forget about the ULA meeting tonight. Also I have Louie's new room number. He is still in the Truett Building at Baylor Hospital and is in room 419 for those of you that would like to go see him. Thanks*


----------



## {belinda}

Everyone is invited for any info you can call GABBY at 469-632-6993


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA MEETING ON THURSDAY, MAY 21ST 
THE D BAR - 8:30PM
*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V




----------



## 214pinkcandy

Here are pixs of the items being raffled off for Luis Morales:

*a autograph Dallas Cowboys football helmet autographed by Everson Walls









*a autographed football signed by Everson Walls 









*a signed Ed "Too Tall" Jones autographed jersey

















Please contact Belinda for raffle info


----------



## Synbad979

We need to Support TONY!! Congrates Homie!!!


FLASHBOX/Tony Valadez Photography has been nominated as one of Dallas/Ft. Worth's best wedding photographers by WFAA and 
need everyone's vote to take it over the top. I thank you in advance for taking the time out of your busy schedule in doing so. Click on 
the link below and vote for your boy!

thanks
tony valadez




http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## Toro

The creators of Impalas Magazine are bringing something new to the streets. In the last year we have brought you something special and unique in a publication that we believe stands apart from the rest. We, as custom car lovers have found our niche with Impalas Magazine, but felt we could do the same to another genre of highly sought after custom cars-the American Bomb. American Bombs Magazine will be pieced together by the hands, minds, eyes, and hearts of the same small but unique and individualized staff that have whole heartedly captured the eyes of many as they flip through the pages of Impalas Magazine. Double page photos, unique angles, beautiful models, bright colors, bright chrome, unique set up, interviews, insights, and photographs of completely custom to fully restored originals is what we are bringing to the table. 

Set to be launched on January 1, 2010, American Bombs will surely set new standards with the ideas, heart, and dedication that will be synonymous with its ability to stir the fondest of memories of those that have grown up alongside a true vintage vehicle.

For those that have longed for a true “bombs only” magazine, your time has come. Get ready to sit back and flip through the pages of American Bombs and take a little trip to the past as we bring you works of art from the 30’s to 50’s. We will tastefully and artistically showcase why these rolling master pieces are viewed as true American classics and are an honored part of history in this lifestyle that we all share. We hope to inspire those who have a back yard jewel to bring it back to life and at the same time bring you some of the most uniquely built and sought after vehicles from days gone by that are built by those that live, breath, and bleed the vintage embodiment that we all know as BOMBS along with stories of many of the individuals and car clubs that have paved the way for the new generation of the vintage builders. 

We would also like to invite you to take this time and give any suggestion on what you would like to see in American Bombs. 

Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
Editor
Impalas Magazine & American Bombs


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@May 19 2009, 07:10 PM~13939108
> *Here are pixs of the items being raffled off for Luis Morales:
> 
> *a autograph Dallas Cowboys football helmet autographed by Everson Walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *a autographed football signed by Everson Walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *a signed Ed "Too Tall" Jones autographed jersey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please contact Belinda for raffle info
> *


All autographed, cool!


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## MAJESTIX

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## Carlos Polishing




----------



## IMPALA JOHN




----------



## 5811MSgtP

*Majestix Picnic May 2009*


----------



## MAJESTIX

We would like to give everyone who attended and participated in our 7th annual picnic a Big thanX! 
We hope everyone had a good time and we look forward to a bigger and better event for next year. ThanX!

In alphabetical order:

Bad Boys Hydraulics
Blvd. Aces C.C.
Dallas Lowriders C.C.
D-Town Bombs C.C.
Estilo C.C. 
Garlands Finest C.C.
Infinity C.C.
Intokablez C.C.
Jokerz C.C.
Kingz C.C.
Low 4 Life C.C.
Low-Lows C.C.
Majestics C.C.
Mirage C.C.
New Wave C.C.
Oak Cliff Car Club
Phaylanx C.C.
Principales C.C.
Rollerz Only - Corpus Christi :biggrin:
Simply Stunnin C.C.
Smooth-N-Low C.C.
Southside Customs - Houston
Street Life C.C. - Ft. Worth 
Subliminal C.C.
Techniques C.C.
Texas Ranflas C.C.
Torres Empire Hydraulics - Houston
Unlimited C.C.
Veteranos C.C.

United Lowrider Association
United Lowrider Council 

Art By Hamilton 
Carlos Polishing & Plating
DJ Freddie
SKIM (for making the long drive)

And all the solo riderz that made it out.


----------



## MAJESTIX

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478411</span></a>


----------



## TechniquesOG

TTT


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

*<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
TORRES EMPIRE

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30uwxo9&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!
JUST A FEW OF THE CARS THAT WILL BE HOPPING @ THIS PICNIC...
MARK YOUR CALENDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!*


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 9 2009, 11:16 AM~13528437
> *Got to support my brothers in arms.... Should be a great show. Man wish i could make it...Funny thing is that i will be training in Ft Hood when this show comes around. Come on Top work your magic and come get me lol.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*

WE ARE DOING IT AGAIN SO COME HELP BENEFIT 
THE MEN AND WOMEN OF THIS GREAT NATION.. 
SO LET GET READY TO RUMBLE 14TH JUNE 2009

TFFT*


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@May 26 2009, 10:16 AM~14000698
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS 4TH ANNUAL PICNIC
> LOCATION: JOE POOL LAKE (LYNN CREEK PARK)
> DATE:JULY 19, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Hey guys where can I get an inspection sticker if you know what I mean.... :biggrin: 
PM me some info....


----------



## KLIQUE64

hit up peter for any question you have


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA Meeting Thursday, June 4th
@ The D BAR
8:30 pm

If anyone have an event that is <span style=\'color:blue\'>"NOT" listed on the events list, please let me know TODAY, so we can added on there. THX</span> *


----------



## Homie Styln

NEW WAVE DFW - Put'n down one car at a time:

Newest & first member Jaime aka Kandy Bear: Mr VP vato :0 
67 Buick Riviera
Proud to wear the Brown and Gold.. Welcome aboard Jaime..

Next Friday will be our first offical car club meeting at Hard Kandy Customs, anyone intertested in checking us out hit me up..
New Wave; 44 yrs of tradition, same rules since 1965......


----------



## POORHISPANIC

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@May 31 2009, 07:02 PM~14055419
> *Hey guys where can I get an inspection sticker if you know what I mean.... :biggrin:
> PM me some info....
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jun 1 2009, 03:34 PM~14063173
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*TRIPLE PLAY'S 
"EXPENSIVE TASTE"
MUSIC VIDEO SHOOT*

*TUESDAY JUNE 16TH*

DAY TIME LOCATION 
*NOTORIOUS CARTEL RECORDS*
3035 N BUCKNER BLVD, ST B (AT GASTON BAZAAR)
DALLAS, TX 75228

NITE TIME LOCATION 
*NARO'S SPORTS BAR*
1111 S BEACON ST 
DALLAS, TX 75223

LOOKING FOR:
*BIG WHEELS
*LAMBO DOORS
*CANDY PAINT
*&& MANY MORE

*FOR MORE INFO PM ME OR HIT ME UP ON MYSPACE!*

</span>


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

LOW 4 LIFE DFW Picnic Update & Additional Info
June 7 – Joe Pool Lake-Lynn Creek Park-Pavilion #3

Address is- 5700 Lake Ridge Parkway, Grand Prairie, TX 75052

Bring your BAD AZZ RIDE, Grill, Canopy, Lawn Chairs, Boats, Jet Skis, Fishing Poles, Playing Cards, Dominoes, Horseshoes, Volleyball, and Another Outdoor Activates. 

ALSO, don’t forget your Swimming Stuff, it is a Lake! The Beach Area is Re-done and looks GREAT! Beach & swimming area is at Pavilion #2. 

Contact Lynn Creek Marina for Boat & Jet Ski rentals.

Entrance Fee- The Park charges $10.00 per vehicle up to 6 occupants, additional occupants are $2.00 each. “Grand Prairie residents get in FREE with valid TX drivers license showing G.P. residence.”

Security- Grand Prairie Police Department

More Info Contact: [email protected] or Pido 989-737-0128

Thanks, LOW 4 LIFE CC


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## nithingimpotant

My Webpage


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

BORED??? LISTEN 2 LIVE MIXIN ONLINE!!!! 
GLAZED UP TUESDAYS 6-10PM
MYXTREMERADIO.NET
wit host GIOVANNI & cohost ISELA
djs MAGNUM & ICEBURG in tha mixx
HIP HOP, OLDSCHOOL, KRUNK, LOCAL MUSIC, BOOTY, R&B AND MORE


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## Homie Styln

Ok, let's try this again.. NEW WAVE DFW meeting will be this Friday at Hard Kandy Customz.. We had to cancel last week due to an unexpected road trip to Oklahoma.. Had to go get the rest of the parts for my new project :biggrin: ..

Meeting tomorrow Friday 6/12 at 8:30pm. PM me or call (469) 735-0502 if you need directions.. We will be going over rules and what it takes to wear the Brown & Gold..







Double side banner:


----------



## Carlos Polishing

We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at [email protected] or call (214)498-2952.


----------



## mrouija

I hope to see some of ya'll down at the show on July 5th. We really need to bring back the car show scene and this is a big event for us personally...

If you need anything, or have any questions...hit me up at 832.368.5116

On-line Car Pre-Registration...($25)


----------



## TechniquesOG

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln

Rep'n NEW WAVE DFW TX in Hawaii with my lady..


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

_*<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
TORRES EMPIRE

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30uwxo9&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!
JUST A FEW OF THE CARS THAT WILL BE HOPPING @ THIS PICNIC...
MARK YOUR CALENDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!*
[/b][/quote]_


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

_DAY COUNT DOWN!  _


----------



## POORHISPANIC

The wait is finally over...Joe will be doing the paint job raffle this Sunday at 4pm at the Principales Picnic in Grawyler Park on Harry Hines. This will be the last week to purchase your ticket so get them while you still can.


----------



## Homie Styln

Put'n a out a blast for my NEW WAVE VP Jaime at Hard Kandy Customs..
Some shit head broke into his shop last nite and took 3 sets of rims..

One is a set of DUB floaters, the inside floater is painted a candy burnt orange. The wheels were in the original box, the other set is a brand new set of all chrome 14X7 on new 175x75 14's..

This is a picture of the third set.. I think there called Force '24'...



Any information please contact me. If someone hits you up just try and get a lic plate number or call the cops there's a report opened on them..


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 24 2009, 02:22 PM~14284700
> *Put'n a out a blast for my NEW WAVE VP Jaime at Hard Kandy Customs..
> Some shit head broke into his shop last nite and took 3 sets of rims..
> 
> One is a set of DUB floaters, the inside floater is painted a candy burnt orange. The wheels were in the original box, the other set is a brand new set of all chrome 14X7 on new 175x75 14's..
> 
> This is a picture of the third set.. I think there called Force '24'...
> 
> 
> 
> Any information please contact me. If someone hits you up just try and get a lic plate number or call the cops there's a report opened on them..
> *


ttt


----------



## cutdog1978




----------



## LurchPP




----------



## King61




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 1 2009, 04:49 PM~14355281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Homie Styln

Irving Customz 10th Annv. picnic July 5th Joe Pool Lake Lynn Creek park pavillion 1.. Be early in order to get good parking..


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 6 2009, 07:51 PM~14397210
> *NEXT MEETING WILL BE THIS FRIDAY  JULY 10th Same Place
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## theoso8

My homie Philly Phill is back on the Noooner Show, log on to www.myxtremeradio.net from 12-4 and show a fellow ULA and ULC member some support...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## TXRYDER

FOR SALE $450 obo
13x7 Center Gold 
New tires Winston 155.80.13
w/ KO & adapters
Dallas TX


----------



## KEEKA

*YOU CAN PRE REG NOW
IF YOU LIKE TO ENSURE UR SPOT!!
OR IF YOU NEED VENDOR INFO
PLEASE CALL
(989)752-8963 OR (989)529-3998
SHOW IS IN SAGINAW MICHIGAN*


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## STATION X

IT'S GOTTA START SOMEWHERE... :happysad: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=320851&st=140


----------



## LurchPP




----------



## LurchPP




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

LOOKING 4 RIDES TO COME THRU FOR A VIDEO SHOOT ON THIS SUNDAY ABOUT 1PM IN DEEP ELLUM AREA....LET ME KNOW ASAP PLEASE IF INTERESTED IN PARTICIPATING! (PM ME)



"STAR ON THE MAP" 
-pancho tnt & juan johnson

<a href=\'http://www.myspace.com/panchotnt\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.myspace.com/panchotnt</a>
-or-
<a href=\'http://www.myspace.com/doublexdosequis\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.myspace.com/doublexdosequis</a>


----------



## Homie Styln

Got a guy from a car club here in Cali, his sister is getting married in Sherman and would like to get couple lowriders for the wedding. It's next Sunday...
Let me know right away...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

REMINDER: ULA MEETING TOMORROW 7/30 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231

if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send it to me - email: [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN TOMORROW 9AM PLEASE

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## theoso8




----------



## Carlos Polishing

We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at [email protected] or call (214)498-2952.













































































































20Go/ShowGo11-24-07002.jpg[/img]


----------



## VENOM65

*HOMIES*. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 30 2009, 02:38 PM~14629750
> *HOMIES.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## TOP DOG '64

If you are serious buyer contact him direct, via email.
His Name is Juan: [email protected]


----------



## Synbad979




----------



## STATION X

ttt


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

REMINDER: ULA MEETING THURSDAY 8/13 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231

if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send it to me - email: [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## ULA




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

<a href=\'http://www.bestcarshowever.com/carinfo.php\' target=\'_blank\'>click here</a></span>[/u]


----------



## ridenlow84

<span style='colorrange'>*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=251549&st=2700*


----------



## Homie Styln

Homie Styln 69 Impala kick'n it at the ELA Whittier Blvd car show.. Hang'n with my homie from the Big 'K' from ELA "KLIQUE"..... 











My homie Ceasar who came from Texas with me..

My ol friend Robert from back in my old NEW WAVE/KLIQUE, High school days..


Mom from the big M (Majestics Compton)...


----------



## phatcity214




----------



## VictorXIV

Due to the overwhelming interest in receiving the $10 pre-registration discount, we are extending pre-registration until midnight on Friday, August 21, 2009. There is going to be over $40,000 in door prizes given away once you register they will give you a ticket# at the door and they going to be anoucing winner all day long

Hop, Bands, Burn Out, Sound Competiiton by USAC

ltpbregionals.com 

to dowload registration or register online


----------



## Carlos Polishing

*STAINLESS POLISHING*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 09:53 PM~14810693
> *Chrome with gold nipples. 100 spoke with tires 400 OBO
> No offer to low need these gone by Wednesday.
> 
> 
> *



















*Sittin in the garage. need sold today. not tomorrow.
No offer to low. 400 obo*


----------



## VictorXIV

*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*

Due to the overwhelming interest in receiving the $10 pre-registration discount, we are extending pre-registration until midnight on Friday, August 21, 2009. There is going to be over $40,000 in door prizes given away once you register they will give you a ticket# at the door and they going to be anoucing winner all day long

ltpbregionals.com 

to dowload registration or register online


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

REMINDER: ULA MEETING THURSDAY 8/27 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231

if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to me - email: [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.

if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## VictorXIV

*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*

www.ltpbregionals.com 

to dowload registration or register online










Saturday, August 29, 2009 
8:00 AM Load In/Onsite Registration 

10:00 AM Gates Open
USACi Soundoff Begins
Helicoptor Rides Begin
Poker Run Registration Begins 

11:00 AM Judging Begins
Poker Run Begiins 

12:00 PM Burnout Contest Begins 

4:00 PM Load In/Onsite Registration Ends
Hopping Contest Begins 

7:00 PM Judging Ends 

8:00 PM Burnout Contest Ends
Hopping Contest Ends 

10:00 PM Helicoptor Rides End
USACi Soundoff Ends
Gates Close 

Poker Run Schedule - Presented by PeaceKeepers Motorcycle Club 
10:00 AM Poker Run Registration
Registration is open to motorcyles, cars, and trucks for a $25 registration fee, and the first 50 paid entries will receive a free t-shirt. This fee is separate from the car show registration fee. All Poker Run participants will receive instructions and a map to the 5 locations participating in the Run. 

11:00 AM First bike out 

Poker Run Stops Longhorn Harley Davidson - Grand Prairie
Hooters South - Arlington
Pep Boys Cooper - Arlington
Hooters North - Arlington
American Motorcycle Trading Co. - Arlington

Poker Run participants will make a stop at each of these locations and receive one playing card, at which time the stop and the card received will be validated by representative of the business. 

These stops may be made in any order, and the deadline for being back at Lincoln Tech to be eligible for the prizes is 6:00 PM sharp. Complete instructions will be giving to all participants prior to the first bike out time of 11:00 :00 AM. 

6:00 PM Last bike in 

Live Bands Onstage 
2:00 PM Before the Fall 
3:00 PM The Wild Bills 
4:00 PM Blacklist 
5:00 PM Chalklign 
6:00 PM Double Ugly 
7:00 PM Triumphant Return 

Sunday, August 30, 2009 
10:00 AM Gates Open
Load In Begins
Helicopter Rides Begin 

11:00 AM Motorcycle Contest Begins
Judging Begins 

12:00 PM Load In Ends
Awards Ceremony Begins 

6:00 PM Motorcycle Contest Ends 

8:00 PM Gates Close 

Live Bands Onstage 
12:00 PM Cosmic Ducttape 
1:00 PM Soapbox Radio 
2:00 PM Los Pistoleros 
3:30 PM The Wild Bills 
4:30 PM Jimmy & the Texas Surfers


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## Homie Styln

> "The Tradition Continues" It's time to get ready Raza! 'the biggest one day event to ever hit the Ector county Coliseum in Odessa!! Make your Plans now!, i'm looking forward to re-unite with all Hall of Fame car clubs and friends.
> Roll Call!!!!
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/uptopflyercopy.jpg[/img]]
> 
> 
> Hope to see some of my friends from Imperials-KLIQUE - NEW WAVE & Irving Customz at this show, the Best show in Texas... Nick Hernandez is a LRM Hall of Fame member....
> 
> My goal this year was to make 2 out of town shows this year (1. Imperals Show in Cali (2. Odessa Tejano Super show... I've made the Imperials show and now get'n ready for Odessa... NEW WAVE North Texas will be rep'n at the Best damn Lowrider show in Texas 'Tejano Super Show in Odessa'... 'Believe it'
> 
> Homie John NEW WAVE with Big Jesse from Imperials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, you think this is a game...


----------



## VictorXIV

Almost there GET READY FOR THE BIGGEST SHOW IN DALLAS FT. WORTH
*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*










DOORS OPEN SAT AT 8:00 a.m

www.ltpbregionals.com


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

REMINDER: ULA MEETING THURSDAY 9/10 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231

if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send completed ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to me - email: [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.

if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## LUNALUNATICO817

_Here's a LiL Luv for my L.I.L. Homies...The Best Sunday in the Funk Town in a While! This is What IT's ALL ABOUT!_


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Homie Styln

I can get the 175-70-14 for $70 each... Anyone interested let me know..
469-735-0502  

Here's a pic of my car on the 175-70-14, the only difference between this tire and the 175-75-14 is the 175-70-14 is shorter, more like a 5.20...


----------



## spider 53

(ERNIE)


----------



## ULA




----------



## loco4




----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## PIQUE86

ttmt


----------



## Guest

We still have tickets for sale. Win a trip for two to Las Vegas 3 days 2 nights. The week end of the super show. 20.00 a ticket we are only selling 100 tickets.If you win and do not want the trip you can win 600 bucks. The winner will be picked at a Benefit Car Show Sunday Sept 27 at 
Seminary Food Store 
2708 W. Seminary Dr.
Fort Worth, Texas 76133
11:00 to 4:00
You do not have to be present to win!
All proceeds will benefit Austin Moreno the son of Ricardo Moreno who recently past away suddenly. 
For more info P.M. me or call at 817-223-8328 JOHNNY
or P.M. TEXAS MASSACRE or call 817-819-3789-Chris


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Texas Massacre




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA *MANDATORY *MEETING
THURSDAY 9/24 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231
*
*important things will be discussed including hoptober fest* *

if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to me - email: [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.

if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

TICKETS WILL BE AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE AT ULA MEETING TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## ULA

.
.
.
.
*ULA HOPTOBERFEST 2009: * *[url]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=500385&st=0*[/url]


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*TTT*


----------



## Homie Styln

Engraving work that my homie Ricardo did for me, he's good and he's quick and reasonably priced..










steering wheel horn cap..


----------



## Incognito

_Also thansk to:
Techniques
Garland's Finest
Torres Empire
Majestix
Yes Sir Down south
Dallas Lowriders
Estilo
Low lows
Oak cliff car club
one of a kind
knightz
Frost Customs
Twisted Rides
New Lean
Melow kings
New wave
Irving Customz

a special thanks to DJ Juan V and the crew. 

i will post some pics on this link _

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=285748&st=720


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*
If you would like to add any events to the ULA calendar or get any information please use the ULA email address:

[email protected]**


Also please send any pics new/old to this email for a presentation we will be working on.

If you will like to add any flyers to our myspace you may also send to the email.

myspace.com/uladallas_ftworth

The ULA is also on facebook for those that will like to add us:

facebook.com/ula.dallas.ftworth


Thanks :biggrin: 
*


----------



## LUNALUNATICO817

_ANOTHER QUICK VID FOR ALL MY L.I.L. HOMIES!_


----------



## Homie Styln

Here's some pic's that I took at the KLIQUE 45th anniversary party...

Joe from LATIN LORDS and myself (lil John)

Robert Martinez - his brother Arther (aka ****** Art, Bernard and Lil John
former KLIQUE & NEW WAVE members


Glen Togo - Robert Martinez - lil John- NEW WAVE - KLIQUE member


Touché - Bernard - Jose - Arther


KLIQUE ELA OG former members


----------



## REAL4LIFECC

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 25 2009, 10:01 PM~15189419
> *Engraving work that my homie Ricardo did for me, he's good and he's quick and reasonably priced..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steering wheel horn cap..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN GOOD SKILLZ HE HAS FOR REAL :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 30 2009, 01:41 AM~15225816
> *Here's some pic's that I took at the KLIQUE 45th anniversary party...
> 
> Joe from LATIN LORDS and myself (lil John)
> 
> Robert Martinez - his brother Arther (aka ****** Art, Bernard and Lil John
> former KLIQUE & NEW WAVE members
> 
> 
> Glen Togo - Robert Martinez - lil John- NEW WAVE - KLIQUE member
> 
> 
> Touché - Bernard - Jose - Arther
> 
> 
> KLIQUE ELA OG former members
> *


Looks like it was a great anniversary! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

tickets will be on sale at *HOPTOBERFEST *sunday!* last day* to purchase @ *$10 each*!

<img src=\'http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/isela_214/xmasflyercopy.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 10/8 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231

if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.

if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## ULA




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 8 2009, 10:02 AM~15301357
> *Looking for seatbelts for a Monte Carlo G Body. Blue or silver. Please PM Me if you have them
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

Pic's from Vegas super show.. Hang'n with some OG friends of mine: 
Joe Latin Lords - Lil John NEW WAVE - Lil Jesse Imperials..



Vegas...


----------



## Carlos Polishing




----------



## CHEVY 1

<span style='color:red'>Firestone Service Center Map to Firestone
903 Centerville Rd at Northwest Hwy.
Garland

Presented by Classic Muscle Custom Car Shows
Registration 10 - 11:30, awards at 2 PM.

Door prizes
50/50 drawing 
Entry fee: $10.00. 

Top 20 show. 


Free hot dogs and drinks and first 30 cars will receive a free t-shirt and dash plaque. Yes, they will have the free eats this month!!!


For more info, call JT at 214-882-5539 or email[/b] [email protected]


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 10/22 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231

*IMPORTANT TOPICS WILL BE DISCUSSED 

*ULA CHRISTMAS PARTY TICKETS WILL BE ON SALE $15/EA

*DONT FORGET TO EMAIL OR BRING COPIES OF PICTURES FOR ULA PRESENTATION (PAST & CURRENT PICS)

*if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN THURSDAY MORNING PLEASE*

if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## rd62rdstr

Indoor show! Vendors, Bikini contest, hop, and concert!


----------



## Carlos Polishing

*Chrome*


















*Stainless*


















*Aluminum*


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTT


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

This is from my wife:
We buried my sister Ashley Ramirez on Monday Oct 19th. She was taken from us on October 15th in a motorcycle accident. This has been the hardest thing that my family has ever faced. She was our beautiful baby sister that is now with GOD. With her 2 precious daughters left behind, we are working on their futures now. 
First, Ashley's memorial site can be found at *www.tributes.com*. You can post things for her and add pictures if you want. The family reads them daily.

We have also set up a Trust fund for her 2 angels at Bank of America. The Trust is called *Ashley Ramirez Childrens Assistance Fund*. You can go into any Bank of america and deposit into this account. This money will go towards Adriana and Brianna only. Without their mommy, we wanted to make sure that they have an amazing life with their Grandmother and Tia's. With your help, we can succeed.

Thank You to everyone for all your love and support during these tragic times.

Julie Ortiz (Big Sister)
Any questions, please email me at [email protected]

I also want to thank the following clubs for helping out allready
and if I leave you off please correct me...

Lowlows
Mystic Styles
Dallas Lowriders
LIL John with the Homies
Texas Raised
Estilo

Every dollar is a dollar they didnt have..Thanks again...

Here is a picture of her and her 2 girls.


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 29 2009, 11:32 PM~15511072
> *This is from my wife:
> We buried my sister Ashley Ramirez on Monday Oct 19th. She was taken from us on October 15th in a motorcycle accident. This has been the hardest thing that my family has ever faced. She was our beautiful baby sister that is now with GOD. With her 2 precious daughters left behind, we are working on their futures now.
> First, Ashley's memorial site can be found at www.tributes.com.  You can post things for her and add pictures if you want. The family reads them daily.
> 
> We have also set up a Trust fund for her 2 angels at Bank of America. The Trust is called Ashley Ramirez Childrens Assistance Fund. You can go into any Bank of america and deposit into this account. This money will go towards Adriana and Brianna only. Without their mommy, we wanted to make sure that they have an amazing life with their Grandmother and Tia's. With your help, we can succeed.
> 
> Thank You to everyone for all your love and support during these tragic times.
> 
> Julie Ortiz (Big Sister)
> Any questions, please email me at [email protected]
> 
> I also want to thank the following clubs for helping out allready
> and if I leave you off please correct me...
> 
> Lowlows
> Mystic Styles
> Dallas Lowriders
> LIL John with the Homies
> Texas Raised
> Estilo
> 
> Every dollar is a dollar they didnt have..Thanks again...
> 
> Here is a picture of her and her 2 girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is so tragic that I don't even have words for it.. My deepest sympathies to the Ramirez / Ortiz families.. My prayers go out to the entire family..

If there's anything my club or I can do please let me Jose... I will speak with my club and bring this up at the ULC meeting..


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

thanks to ALEX (ULC) for flyer...this is the sister-in-law of MR ORTIZ (GARLAND'S FINEST CAR CLUB)

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506769\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506769</a>

<img src=\'http://i34.tinypic.com/ekg406.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## ULA

*North Dallas High School Car Show Picture Slide:* [url]http://sites.google.com/site/ndhsboosterclub/ndhs-car-show-slideshow[/url]


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 11/5 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231



*ULA CHRISTMAS PARTY TICKETS WILL BE ON SALE $20/EA
($15 before 11/4)

*DONT FORGET TO EMAIL OR BRING COPIES OF PICTURES FOR ULA PRESENTATION (PAST & CURRENT PICS)

*if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY MORNING PLEASE*

if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## LENETOWNTX

KEEP IT STRONG HOMIES


----------



## KINGPIN ENT




----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Irving Customz: Anyone interested in American made all chrome Presto-Lite motor.. We've got'em for $95 + shipping.. We also have the double post competition all black Presto-Lite Plus for $135 + shipping
Call me Homie John 469-735-0502

All Chrome:



Competition motor black: We can take these motors apart and chrome them for $30 or gold & chrome combination or powder coated; call for pricing for these options: John 469-735-0502


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

<span style=\'color:green\'>*7th Annual ULA Toy Drive:*


United Lowriders Association and Santa Cops, (Dallas Police Department) work together to provide low income families with toys for Christmas. This year we are asking *volunteer* car clubs and/or businesses to help with locations for toy donation boxes. The final collection will be on *Sunday Dec 13*…more details to follow. Contact me or Marisol if you need any more information and would like to participate in a drop off location or a toy drive car show. 




As of right now, toy drive events:

*Dec 5th* – <span style=\'color:green\'>Innovative Visionz Youth Organization 
*Dec 6th* – Gabby/Texas Ranflas C.C. 
*Dec. 12th* – Frost/Marisol 
*Dec.13th* – Toy Drive Cruise drop off</span>

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=509488&st=0&#entry15656575\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15656575</a>

</span>


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 11/19 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231

============================================================
<span style=\'color:red\'>
*ULA CHRISTMAS PARTY TICKETS WILL BE ON SALE $20/EA
*(LAST DAY TO PURCHASE AT THIS PRICE...AFTER THURSDAY TICKETS GO UP TO $25)*

*IF YOUR CLUB/SHOP/ORGANIZATION WOULD LIKE TO DONATE PRIZES FOR THE PARTY PLEASE BRING ITEM(S) TO MEETING THURSDAY

*IF YOU ARE PARTICIPATING IN A TOY DRIVE EVENT PLEASE BRING INFORMATION AS WELL TO THE MEETING

*DON'T FORGET TO EMAIL OR BRING COPIES OF PICTURES FOR ULA PRESENTATION (PAST & CURRENT PICS)

============================================================

*if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY MORNING PLEASE*

if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.

THANKS,
ISELA</span>


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506769


----------



## project 79

WE ONLY SELL WHAT WE USE ON OUR CARS
MADE IN HOUSE AND PLATING IS AVAILABLE 
THIS WILL FIT ANY G-BODY,CADILLAC,LINCOLN TOWNCAR AS LONG AS IT HAVE A 4 LINK SUSPENTION


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

<span style=\'color:green\'>*7th Annual ULA Toy Drive:*


United Lowriders Association and Santa Cops, (Dallas Police Department) work together to provide low income families with toys for Christmas. This year we are asking *volunteer* car clubs and/or businesses to help with locations for toy donation boxes. The final collection will be on *Sunday Dec 13*…more details to follow. Contact me or Marisol if you need any more information and would like to participate in a drop off location or a toy drive car show. 


As of right now, toy drive events:

*Nov. 29th* – <span style=\'color:green\'>Big Al's Burger Hut (Isela) 
*Dec. 5th* – Arcadia Park Elementary (Innovative Visionz Youth Organization) 
*Dec. 6th* – Sonic Drive-in (Gabby/Texas Ranflas C.C.) 
*Dec. 11th* – J Pepe's (Isela) 
*Dec. 12th* – Balch Springs (Frost/Marisol) 
*Dec.13th* – Toy Drive Cruise drop off Joe's Burger & OK Sports Bar</span></span>


----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

show & shine @ big al's burger hut

registration: unwrapped toy

*best car
*best truck
*best bike
*best misc
*most car club participation


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ESTILO'S PREZ HAS 2 COWBOYS/RAIDERS GAME TICKETS FOR SALE

THANKSGIVING DAY!

LEVEL 200 SECTION 26 ROW 15 
$200 EACH

SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY

CALL GIL 972-679-6593
OR CALL/TEXT TERESA 214-274-3803


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## dannysnty

ke paso ms.tx legend :h5:


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 24 2009, 11:33 AM~15766777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Nov 24 2009, 08:54 PM~15770993
> *ke paso ms.tx legend :h5:
> *



:wave:

wats up danny! will jokerz be at the toy drive sunday?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!
<img src=\'http://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz200/pepper2010_bucket/smiley-thanksgiving.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

GOD BLESS YOU & YOUR FAMILY!



-ISELA, MY DAD CHITO & FAMILY
(ESTILO CAR CLUB-DALLAS)


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 23 2009, 09:36 AM~15751919
> *DON'T FORGET TOMMOROW FROM 4PM - 2AM!!!!! BRING A TOY AND GET A FREE HOUR OF POOL!!! CALL ME IF YOU NEED MORE INFO!!!! OSO- 817-205-1425
> 
> CLICKS POOL HALL
> 2701 MAJESTRY DR.
> ARLINGTON TX 76011*


----------



## 214loco

I have a homie thats is looking to trade a hydro set up (2 pro hopper pumps and ^ batteries) for a set of bags...even trade...PM if intrested


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO THE TOY DRIVE TODAY EVEN WITH THE RAIN! WE HAD A GREAT TURNOUT WIT ALL THE TOYS COLLECTED!!!


TEXAS RANFLAS
LOW 4 LIFE
SERRATO FAMILY 
MELLOW KINGS
ESTILO
ROYAL CLASSICS
LOW LYFE
DALLAS LOWRIDERS
KINGZ
TECHNIQUES
JOKERZ
WESTSIDE
FROST CUSTOMS
CHRISTOLOGY


BIG THANKS TO: BIG AL'S BURGER HUT FOR LETTING US USE THE LOCATION

BROWNIE POINTS TV STAFF: LIL BROWNIE, ERNEST & PACO

ALSO BE SURE TO CHECK OUT BROWNIE POINTS...WHICH WILL BE FOLLOWING THE TOY DRIVE EVENTS...

<img src=\'http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j91/BetsabeS/InternetTallBanner.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 12/3 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231

if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.

if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Homie Styln

Christmas to everyone....


----------



## TechniquesOG

MAJESTICS DFW AND THE ULC DANCE CHECK IT OUT PIC....... CLICK LINK


----------



## 214pinkcandy

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Ready for Street/Show or Play</span>[/b]


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## 214Frost

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Ready for Street/Show or Play</span>[/b]


----------



## 214Frost

Hope to see you guys out there


----------



## geovela86

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Dec 9 2009, 11:38 PM~15932365
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Ready for Street/Show or Play</span>*
> [/b]



My daughter is ready to go


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*Final toy donation drop off is Sunday Dec. 13th. We will meet at Joe’s Burgers at 1 pm to caravan the toys to OK Sports Bar by 3 pm- So we will probably leave Joe's Burgers around 2. Bar will be selling food/drinks and will have the Dallas Cowboys game on.
No Hop this year*</span>
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*TONITE*:

<img src=\'http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/isela_214/Christmas-Background-1.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

side bar will be open for ULA tonite! so come out, show off your rides, bring a toy & have a FEW drinks! =)


RESERVED PARKING NEXT TO SIDE BAR IS LIMITED TO PLEASE GET THERE EARLY (NOT SURE HOW MANY SPOTS ARE SAVED BUT MANAGERS SUGGEST GET THERE ABOUT 8:30P…)

ULA DRINKS SPECIALS TONITE:

$2.50 DOMESTICS BOTTLES
$3 MARGARITAS


----------



## MxBlancaG




----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by DollaBill99_@Dec 14 2009, 01:42 AM~15974171
> *Congrats to Luis and all the guys over at LM for making the 2010 Feburary issue of Lowrider Magazine.
> All rights, Images and articles belong to Lowrider Magazine copyright 2009 by Source Interlink Magazines,LLC All Rights Reserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

REMINDER: ULA MEETING THURSDAY 12/17 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231

if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar (not already listed) please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to 
[email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.

if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## ULA

ULA Toy Drive 2009


----------



## dannysnty

merry xmas to every one see yall next year


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

Mario CJ’s would like to invite all the car clubs & solo riders to tail gate in their parking lot
Saturday Nite for the Cowboys Playoff game @ 7:30p

They will have reserved parking for your rides…

Tune into knon 89.3fm for more information…

Mario C J's
7328 Gaston Avenue, Dallas, TX
(214) 321-9947‎


----------



## caprice72

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 4 2010, 02:57 PM~16180368
> *Mario CJ’s would like to invite all the car clubs & solo riders to tail gate in their parking lot
> Saturday Nite for the Cowboys Playoff game @ 7:30p
> 
> They will have reserved parking for your rides…
> 
> Tune into knon 89.3fm for more information…
> 
> Mario C J's
> 7328 Gaston Avenue, Dallas, TX
> (214) 321-9947
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAJESTIX

www.majestixcarclub.com®


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 01/14 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)

***REMINDER: BRING YOUR DUES FOR THE YEAR...$50***

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## caprice72




----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Hey i need help. i had a wreck today and fucked off my whole front clip on my car, i already have a bumper and a hood, but i need the rest of it, like fenders, radiator, radiator supportand maybe the inner fenders, can any 1 please help me, yall would b helping me out alot. i dont have a job, and im still in school.



b4
















[/quote]

after


----------



## STATION X

*Been out of touch...just checkin in.
What's up for Easter ULA???*


----------



## BIG MIKE 64

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jan 14 2010, 09:43 AM~16287759
> *Been out of touch...just checkin in.
> What's up for Easter ULA???
> *



*LayItLow.com Forums > Main > Shows & Events>* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=204573&st=2240


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 01/28 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)

***REMINDER: BRING YOUR DUES FOR THE YEAR...$50*** (if you have not already paid at last meeting)

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## Beer Run Bobby

myspace.com/impalasmagazine


----------



## Beer Run Bobby




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## Carlos Polishing




----------



## Homie Styln

Congratulation to KLIQUE for their LRM spread..
45 years of tradition.. Big 'K', little 'q' / The Big 'K' out of East LA.. 
Working on #50..



Joe Latin Lords ELA (KALEIDOSCOPE 64 Impala)- Lil John KLIQUE ELA-(NEW WAVE)


Arther & Robert Martinez - Bernard




Tuch'e - Bernard - Jose Martinez - Big Art
Jose Martinez's Cougar was featured in the Peterson Auto Museum - Big Art put the original base coat and candy on the car in the very early 80's (80-81)..


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 02/11 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## Carlos Polishing




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 8 2010, 11:11 AM~16548108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>MEETING RESCHEDULED TO 2/18 DUE TO WEATHER...
> 
> MEETINGS WILL CONTINUE ON CALENDAR SCHEDULE...
> 
> MEETINGS:
> 
> 2/18
> 2/25
> 3/11
> *


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

Pictures Of The Valentines Dance Last Night


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Feb 11 2010, 09:41 PM~16588934-->
> 
> 
> 
> The Valentine dance for the lowrider community has been a tradition for the last 7 yrs, the Techniques have kept it going for all these years, they fell on a bad situation this year, we to help keep the tradition alive. I'm sure next year they will have it again bigger and better.. I spoke with Jose and Leonard before moving ahead with this party..
> 
> So please come and join for this event...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS JOHN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 13 2010, 09:39 AM~16601339
> *Pictures Of The Valentines Dance Last Night
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Feb 11 2010, 07:48 PM~16587683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*<span style=\'color:black\'>


On Behalf Of Techniques Cc And Due To Circumstances Beyond Our Control We Great Apologize And What To Thanks John (Homie) And Other For Coming Up With A Dance That Would Make A Day Possible For All That Look Forward To Valentines Dances 


</span>*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 02/25 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## theoso8

Starting my own sign business and need some support. Purchased my own equipment and am looking forward to working with all the car clubs and businesses. Any clubs need any banners, license plates, window decals, ect... Hit me up... Here is some of the ones I did last year...




















Did this License Plate on the bottom


----------



## Homie Styln

ULC Meeting Friday 2-25; New location, same VFW Hall that we had our Valentine Dance: Start Time: 8:30


----------



## Medusa




----------



## Homie Styln

This is only 5 min's past the new Cowboy stadium, on the boarder of Arlington and Ft Worth... If your having an event please come by one of our meeting and drop off some flyers and give us details on your event.. If you have any questions give Alex, Leonard or me a call..


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

We have an important ULC meeting tomorrow night. We have important topics to discuss we need everyone’s attendance. 

Thank you


----------



## Carlos Polishing

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 13 2010, 09:28 AM~16600672
> *How much would you need to chrome a set of springs (car)
> *


More Chrome:


----------



## Grimaldo

Does anyone have a trailer I can rent for a day just tell me how much? :dunno: 

Thanks


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## RuffNeck Rill

WWW.MYSPACE.COM/RUFFNECKRILL

DOWNLOAD "MY LOWRIDER"


----------



## STRANGE




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 03/11 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Mar 8 2010, 02:28 PM~16828948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULA MEETING
> THURSDAY 03/11 - 8:30P
> "D" Bar
> 6521 E Northwest Hwy
> Dallas, TX 75231
> if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected]
> NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
> (if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)
> THANKS,
> ISELA
> *


Is there a charge for adding an event to the calendar?


----------



## ULA




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 9 2010, 11:43 PM~16845427
> *Is there a charge for adding an event to the calendar?
> *



 not if you are a current paid member


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 03/25 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA



<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/Easter%20Picnic.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://ult-tex.net/counts/east/bans/42.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## U.L.C. Texas

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Mar 24 2010, 09:52 AM~16984757
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

:angry: if this truck was stolen my bro just seen it on 67 and ledbetter in dallas with no wheels on dummies!!
just thought id let homies know where it might be!!!








:angry:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 04/08 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## VENOM65

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=535921

HERES THE LINK FOR THE SIX FLAGS SHOW HOMIES CHECK IT OUT


----------



## MauriceTurner1

Quick question, how do I get in to the ULA if im in Minnesota? Please PM me with information.


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by MauriceTurner1_@Apr 14 2010, 03:49 PM~17191921
> *Quick question, how do I get in to the ULA if im in Minnesota?  Please PM me with information.
> *



PM sent


----------



## dannysnty

:wave: weres every one


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 14 2010, 08:46 PM~17195738
> *:wave: weres every one
> *


Where you out fool :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 04/22 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

*<a href=\'http://www.simplystunnin.com\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j262/zeusdagod/wwwsscomlogo.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>*


----------



## Synbad979

Check the Video of when Mr. Cartoon came to Dallas Last Year.
Mr. Cartoon in Dallas Last Year

If you want to be featured on Mr. Cartoon's Sanctioned video then show up on May 5th at the Metro PCS location at 2731 W. Northwest Hwy Ste 100 by 3:30pm the event will be from 4p-6pm

Mr. Cartoon will be signing autographs and last year I watched him check every car out and take pictures and talk we each person who brought their car.


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

*Streetlife CC 3rd Annual Picnic @ Echo Lake Park on I35 Between E Berry & Ripy St. 5-1-10 CANCELED Moved To Different Day *

Cinco De Mayo Cars Show Waco Dr. & Hwy 77 Waco Tx. 5-2-10

Cinco De Mayo Car Show @ Maude Cobb Convention Center Longview TX 5-2-10

“Praying for Ruby” 3rd Annual Custom Car Show 360 & Abram Arlington 5-16-10

Swagger Bash And Car Show @ 5785 N Main St. Saginaw 5-22-10

May Fest 3rd Annual Gathering @ Kiest Park Dallas 2-6pm 5-22-10

“Day At The Park” 1st Annual Memorial Day Weekend Trinity Park Fort Worth 5-30-10

Majestix 8th Annual Picnic @ Flag Pole Hill 5-30-10


----------



## caprice72

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Apr 25 2010, 06:01 PM~17297641
> *Check the Video of when Mr. Cartoon came to Dallas Last Year.
> Mr. Cartoon in Dallas Last Year
> 
> If you want to be featured on Mr. Cartoon's Sanctioned video then show up on May 5th at the Metro PCS location at 2731 W. Northwest Hwy Ste 100 by 3:30pm the event will be from 4p-6pm
> 
> Mr. Cartoon will be signing autographs and last year I watched him check every car out and take pictures and talk we each person who brought their car.
> *


What up symbad!! I'll be there!!


----------



## BigPit903

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Apr 26 2010, 08:33 AM~17304301
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>Cinco De Mayo Car Show @ Maude Cobb Convention Center Longview TX  5-2-10
> 
> “Praying for Ruby”  3rd Annual Custom Car Show 360 & Abram Arlington  5-16-10
> 
> Swagger Bash And Car Show @ 5785 N Main St. Saginaw  5-22-10
> 
> May Fest 3rd Annual Gathering  @ Kiest Park Dallas  2-6pm  5-22-10
> 
> “Day At The Park” 1st Annual Memorial Day Weekend  Trinity Park  Fort Worth 5-30-10
> 
> Majestix 8th Annual Picnic @ Flag Pole Hill 5-30-10
> *


*
SHOW IS MAY 1ST IN LONGVIEW, TX








THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GUYS!!!*


----------



## Synbad979

Need at least 3 cars to show up at 2pm. If you can hit me up @ 972-331-5570

If you want to be featured on Mr. Cartoon's Sanctioned video then show up on May 5th at the Metro PCS location at 2731 W. Northwest Hwy Ste 100 by 3:30pm the event will be from 4p-6pm

Mr. Cartoon will be signing autographs and last year I watched him check every car out and take pictures and talk we each person who brought their car.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 05/06 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD ULA :wave: LAREDO TEXAS PASSING THRU


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 3 2010, 11:15 AM~17372576
> *WAS GOOD ULA :wave: LAREDO TEXAS PASSING THRU
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Apr 27 2010, 02:12 PM~17319395
> *Need at least 3 cars to show up at 2pm. If you can hit me up @ 972-331-5570
> 
> If you want to be featured on Mr. Cartoon's Sanctioned video then show up on May 5th at the Metro PCS location at 2731 W. Northwest Hwy Ste 100 by 3:30pm the event will be from 4p-6pm
> 
> Mr. Cartoon will be signing autographs and last year I watched him check every car out and take pictures and talk we each person who brought their car.
> *


dam homie were u been :happysad:


----------



## theoso8




----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## phatcity214




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 05/20 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## MAJESTIX

We will be posting up new info on Thursday morning from Dallas Parks & Recreation Dept. related to Park Rules (Parking, Drinking, and Trash) we will be meeting with Special Event Reps. today...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 26 2010, 08:59 AM~17609429
> * We will be posting up new info on Thursday morning from Dallas Parks & Recreation Dept. related to Park Rules (Parking, Drinking, and Trash) we will be meeting with Special Event Reps. today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ttt


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 26 2010, 09:59 AM~17609429
> * We will be posting up new info on Thursday morning from Dallas Parks & Recreation Dept. related to Park Rules (Parking, Drinking, and Trash) we will be meeting with Special Event Reps. today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## matthew0099

I think from time to time update is required...
because the taste and preference of every human being is changing from time to time...
__________
Bodybuilding Supplements
Supplements


----------



## MAJESTIX

Important Message Please Read!
</span>

*Important info to pass on to everyone, please pass this on to who ever you are inviting, or car club members that might not be on layitlow.
*

We met with the Dallas Parks Representatives, they are disappointed in the way the last couple of picnics have been organized. That being said they are going to pay special attention to our 8th Annual Picnic and will be enforcing park rules and regulations.

1. No Parking deep into the park, no going around the wooden poles to park.

2. No Parking on the grass anywhere near the Pavilion.

3. They have designated area's where we are allowed to park on the grass.

4. Vehicles will only be allowed to park no more than 30-40 feet from street onto the park.

5. Spectator parking will be in the parking lot in front of the Parks office building and at bottom the hill where the Flag stands.

6. Vehicles must be at least 6ft. away from any trees. 

7. There will be two *DPD officers* and a *Special Event Supervisor* present *all day* to enforce park rules. If you or your club does not go along with park rules you will be asked to leave the park.

8. Drinking is not allowed at Dallas Parks if you choose to drink it is at your own risk, *DO NOT USE* the *BLUE* *&* <span style=\'color:red\'>*RED* plastic cups if you decide to drink.

9. Under age drinking will not be tolerated. (PERIOD!)


These are not our rules we are simply paying the price for previous events that have gotten out of hand. Respect the park, please clean your camps before leaving the park. We will have a person picking up the trash bags in a caged trailer the first P/U will be around 3pm and will be doing picking up until 5pm. We will have plenty of trash bags if anyone needs them go to the Pavilion. 

Traffic flow will be one way only from main entrance (Eastside) moving west exit on Westside of the park.

The Picnic is over at 5pm the police officers start moving people out at that time.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Important Message Please Read!
</span>

*Important info to pass on to everyone, please pass this on to who ever you are inviting, or car club members that might not be on layitlow.
*

We met with the Dallas Parks Representatives, they are disappointed in the way the last couple of picnics have been organized. That being said they are going to pay special attention to our 8th Annual Picnic and will be enforcing park rules and regulations.

1. No Parking deep into the park, no going around the wooden poles to park.

2. No Parking on the grass anywhere near the Pavilion.

3. They have designated area's where we are allowed to park on the grass.

4. Vehicles will only be allowed to park no more than 30-40 feet from street onto the park.

5. Spectator parking will be in the parking lot in front of the Parks office building and at bottom the hill where the Flag stands.

6. Vehicles must be at least 6ft. away from any trees. 

7. There will be two *DPD officers* and a *Special Event Supervisor* present *all day* to enforce park rules. If you or your club does not go along with park rules you will be asked to leave the park.

8. Drinking is not allowed at Dallas Parks if you choose to drink it is at your own risk, *DO NOT USE* the *BLUE* *&* <span style=\'color:red\'>*RED* plastic cups if you decide to drink.

9. Under age drinking will not be tolerated. (PERIOD!)
These are not our rules we are simply paying the price for previous events that have gotten out of hand. Respect the park, please clean your camps before leaving the park. We will have a person picking up the trash bags in a caged trailer the first P/U will be around 3pm and will be doing picking up until 5pm. We will have plenty of trash bags if anyone needs them go to the Pavilion. 

Traffic flow will be one way only from main entrance (Eastside) moving west exit on Westside of the park.

The Picnic is over at 5pm the police officers start moving people out at that time.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 06/03 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 06/17 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

*Registration: $10.00 (Cars, Trucks, SUV's & Motorcycles) / $5.00 (Bikes)*
This will be an annual event and we are aiming at making it one of the best small local club hosted event you will attend. We are having classes from 59-Older, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's & 00's and 12 best of trophies. You dont want to miss out. It is going to be an afternoon / evening event so it wont be during the hottest time in the day. This is open for all types of cars so bring em all. We are making it a reasonable amount to register to allow everyone the opportunity to represent their respectable clubs, shops, families or themselves. 










We also would like to thank our sponsors (will be modified as more sign on)

Hackshack
JB Kustoms
Envi Clean Hand Car Wash
Munoz Upholstery
Kings Tire
Unique Karz
NOS Energy Drink
SONIC Drive In
A-Max Insurance
WEGO Tour
8180 ENT
Dallas Musik Junkies
ZEUS DA GOD designs

Spread the word we are calling out everyone with a show car to bring it... We are promoting this event to all types of genre of the automobile enthusiast community. This will guarantee you will see a bit of everything at our event. From Low Lo's to Hot Rod's to Donks to Mini-Trucks to Big Wheels & Motorcyles to Bicycles... 

Tell your friends this is the show they want to be seen at for the summer time. 
If you have any questions please contact me via PM for my number and I will answer any questions or concerns.
-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX



SIMPLY STUNNIN is a proud Member of the


----------



## 214pinkcandy




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 16 2010, 12:13 PM~17804258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registration: $10.00 (Cars, Trucks, SUV's & Motorcycles) / $5.00 (Bikes)
> This will be an annual event and we are aiming at making it one of the best small local club hosted event you will attend. We are having classes from 59-Older, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's & 00's and 12 best of trophies.  You dont want to miss out. It is going to be an afternoon / evening event so it wont be during the hottest time in the day.  This is open for all types of cars so bring em all. We are making it a reasonable amount to register to allow everyone the opportunity to represent their respectable clubs, shops, families or themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also would like to thank our sponsors (will be modified as more sign on)
> 
> Hackshack
> JB Kustoms
> Envi Clean Hand Car Wash
> Munoz Upholstery
> Kings Tire
> Unique Karz
> NOS Energy Drink
> SONIC Drive In
> A-Max Insurance
> WEGO Tour
> 8180 ENT
> Dallas Musik Junkies
> ZEUS DA GOD designs
> 
> Spread the word we are calling out everyone with a show car to bring it... We are promoting this event to all types of genre of the automobile enthusiast community. This will guarantee you will see a bit of everything at our event. From Low Lo's to Hot Rod's to Donks to Mini-Trucks to Big Wheels & Motorcyles to Bicycles...
> 
> Tell your friends this is the show they want to be seen at for the summer time.
> If you have any questions please contact me via PM for my number and I will answer any questions or concerns.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX
> 
> 
> 
> SIMPLY STUNNIN is a proud Member of the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 08/26 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 23 2010, 01:23 PM~18383861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULA MEETING
> THURSDAY 08/26 - 8:30P
> "D" Bar
> 6521 E Northwest Hwy
> Dallas, TX 75231
> if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected]
> NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
> (if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)
> THANKS,
> ISELA
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 28 2010, 09:29 AM~18426863
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wave:


:happysad: 

wish i could make it out...i'll bring you something back from my trip lmao :roflmao:


----------



## CHINGON66

MUCH RESPECT


----------



## geovela86




----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 28 2010, 09:49 PM~18430069
> *:wave:
> :happysad:
> 
> wish i could make it out...i'll bring you something back from my trip lmao :roflmao:
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 30 2010, 10:53 AM~18439896
> *:biggrin:  :h5:
> *


:h5:


----------



## irving customz1

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 09/09 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## CHINGON66

UNITED LOWRIDERS TTT


----------



## caprice72

ttt


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 09/23 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Aug 29 2010, 09:09 PM~18436618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAJESTIX

*See all the pix that didn't make the magazine - 
Direct Link: *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/1011_lrmp_majestix_c_c_8th_annual_picnic/index.html


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## phatcity214




----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## chuckyducky

can someone post up the dates for the toy drives if they are already set thank you


----------



## phatcity214




----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Nov 23 2010, 04:35 PM~19144951
> *
> *


R.I.P. low4life will b their


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

This SUNDAY !


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Nov 23 2010, 04:35 PM~19144951
> *
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## regal_swaga

> *AlSO UPPER AND LOWER ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS ARE STILL 200.00. BUY IT WITH THE NEW YEAR'S SPECIAL AND INSTALLATION IS FREE.*


----------



## dannysnty

MERRY XMAS TO EVERYONE


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG

* The first ULC meeting of the year will be here too we have special guest coming to promote the new movie the Green Hornet …. Pass the word

Jan 7, 2011
*


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 30 2010, 05:00 AM~19456859
> *1st Car Show of the year...
> 
> Annual New Years Day Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 1 / Saturday / 10 am - 2 pm                  Garland, Texas
> Taco Casa, 6118 Broadway Blvd. @ IH30 in Garland, Texas.
> Full car, truck and motorcycle show. Open to ALL Kinds of Cars.
> 24 Class Show PLUS 3 Best Of Show.
> Registration begins at 9 a.m. Entry Fee: $15
> All profits to Jonathan's Place, an Emergency Shelter for Abused Children.
> More info: call Gary at 214-649-5220 or email: [email protected]
> *


WHO'S GOING TOMORROW ??????


----------



## Homie Styln

Happy New Years to all my homies, be safe out there tonite...


----------



## SergDog82




----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## XG

Calling Top Lowriders!

*All Impala and all Bombita 2012 Calendars*. Top models included for top cars. If you would like to be part of these projects please contact X today! 

[email protected]

*2011 Calendar Preview*


----------



## bombita54

WHATS UP DALLAS IVE GOT A QUESTION , DO YOU KNOW OF ANY ONE THAT RENTS THEIR TIME AND RIDE FOR A WEDDING . MY SIS IN LAW IS GETTING MARRIED AND LOOKING FOR SOME RIDES IF YOU KNOW OF ANYONE PLEASE LET ME KNOW,
FRANK 469 432 6258..


----------



## Cheech Marin

:biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

Ke paso ula


----------



## Incognito

Que honda homie!!! 

Dam Layitlow is not the same anymore!!


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Mar 4 2011, 12:31 PM~20014669
> *Que honda homie!!!
> 
> Dam Layitlow is not the same anymore!!
> *


Ese mi G ke ondas I know HOMIE were the ula at? Ke paso compa jose o mr Ortiz??


----------



## Incognito

_Los vatos are Facebooking bro..... LOL_


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Mar 4 2011, 11:31 AM~20014669
> *Que honda homie!!!
> 
> Dam Layitlow is not the same anymore!!
> *


 Ai guey! y ese milagro?


----------



## Incognito

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Mar 22 2011, 08:42 PM~20156428
> *Ai guey!  y ese milagro?
> *


Kalmao guey... Que onda vato.. cual milagro cabron :biggrin:  

what's happening bro!!! your not facebooking???


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Mar 23 2011, 10:30 AM~20160307
> *Kalmao guey... Que onda vato.. cual milagro cabron  :biggrin:
> 
> what's happening bro!!! your not facebooking???
> *


 Ques eso? yo no se que es eso! :wow: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

*HERE SOME PICS OF MY HOMIE CARLOS</span>*
<img src=\'http://i51.tinypic.com/rsyl9j.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Left Corner
<img src=\'http://i55.tinypic.com/11bhrpg.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


Center of Pic*


----------



## caprice72

RIP my homie NENE. :angel:


----------



## dannysnty

:angel: R. I. P


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Mar 23 2011, 11:30 AM~20160307
> *Kalmao guey... Que onda vato.. cual milagro cabron  :biggrin:
> 
> what's happening bro!!! your not facebooking???
> *


Lmao


----------



## caprice72

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 29 2011, 07:36 PM~20213029
> *Lmao
> *


Qvo danny!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

[/quote]


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Mar 29 2011, 07:56 PM~20213201
> *Qvo danny!
> *


Ke ondas niga


----------



## DALLAS-G

1428 Merrifield Rd Dallas,Tx 75211
ROYAL CLASSICS C.C. 30th ANNIVERSARY PICNIC


----------



## STRANGE

If you need some design work done, hit me up, I can design and print.
Thanks.....
Strange










832-665-7100


----------



## chuckyducky

hey homie wheres the topic for the EASTER PICNIC i cant find it thanks


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$

:biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=593307 :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G

1428 Merrifield Rd Dallas,Tx 75211
ROYAL CLASSICS C.C. 30th ANNIVERSARY PICNIC


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@May 9 2011, 02:16 PM~20515202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1428 Merrifield Rd Dallas,Tx 75211
> ROYAL CLASSICS C.C. 30th ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
> *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Hello family & friends, this is Mr.Ortiz. I want to announce that the "GF" 1st annual picnic and car show is *CANCELLED*. The city of Dallas parks & recreational cancelled us for a number of reasons but the main reasons they told me were:
#1-they didn't want to handle the amount of people at these carshows.
#2-the amount of trash people left at the park.
#3-the blockades that were put up at the last picnic for the car hop.
#4- the cars who parked in areas of the park that needed to stay flowing. you can not block a in and out driving zone. 

,These reasons didnt have anything to do with my car club,but they didn't want to hear it...

I want to say Thanks for our sponsors that were gonna help us, the car clubs that were show support and you know who you are.

If you have any questions please ask...

Mr.Ortiz
President
[email protected]


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## U.L.C. Texas

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@May 12 2011, 09:48 AM~20536947
> *Hello family & friends, this is Mr.Ortiz. I want to announce that the "GF" 1st annual picnic and car show is *CANCELLED*. The city of Dallas parks & recreational cancelled us for a number of reasons but the main reasons they told me were:
> #1-they didn't want to handle the amount of people at these carshows.
> #2-the amount of trash people left at the park.
> #3-the blockades that were put up at the last picnic for the car hop.
> #4- the cars who parked in areas of the park that needed to stay flowing. you can not block a in and out driving zone.
> 
> ,These reasons didnt have  anything to do with my car club,but they didn't want to hear it...
> 
> I want to say Thanks for our sponsors that were gonna help us, the car clubs that were show support and you know who you are.
> 
> If you have any questions please ask...
> 
> Mr.Ortiz
> President
> [email protected]
> *



Thats mees up Mr Ortiz... dam people of the parks and rec


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

*THE ULC 2ND ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW*



*THIS IS JUST A THANK YOU NOT AN INVITE RATHER THAN TAG EACH PROFILE THE ULC & VFW POST 8235 THANK ALL THE CAR CLUB'S


TECHNIQUES DFW CC
GOOD TIMES DFW CC
NEW WAVE DFW CC
ROLLERZ ONLY FT WORTH CC (Money Mike)
MAJESTICS DFW CC (DAVID)
CREATIONS CC
ESTILO BROWN PRIDE CC
KINGS OF KINGS 
FORITOS FINEST LOWRIDERS CC
TRANQUILO C.C
UNTOUCHABLES CC
STICKLY FAMILIA CC
ARTS TIRES AND DJ (NIA)
TRUE CLASSICS CC FT WORTH


SPECIAL THANKS TO THE FOLLOWING
Elma Garica
Christina Garcia
North Texas Bully Rescue
Curtis Slade
Reina Gonzales
Tina Sanchez
Little "G"
Unique Karz (GABBY)
Rigo Arellano


WE HOPE THAT WE GOT EVERYONE*


----------



## XG

*Sneak Preview "Best of the Best Bombs 2012 Calendar"*












[email protected]

www.facebook.com/xgphotos
www.myspace.com/xgphotos


XG


----------



## elpayaso

FROM 4PM TILL 2 AM REGISTER NOW SPACES ARE GOING FAST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@May 12 2011, 09:48 AM~20536947
> *Hello family & friends, this is Mr.Ortiz. I want to announce that the "GF" 1st annual picnic and car show is *CANCELLED*. The city of Dallas parks & recreational cancelled us for a number of reasons but the main reasons they told me were:
> #1-they didn't want to handle the amount of people at these carshows.
> #2-the amount of trash people left at the park.
> #3-the blockades that were put up at the last picnic for the car hop.
> #4- the cars who parked in areas of the park that needed to stay flowing. you can not block a in and out driving zone.
> 
> ,These reasons didnt have  anything to do with my car club,but they didn't want to hear it...
> 
> I want to say Thanks for our sponsors that were gonna help us, the car clubs that were show support and you know who you are.
> 
> If you have any questions please ask...
> 
> Mr.Ortiz
> President
> [email protected]
> *


Looks like clubs may have to find private locations to hold events..


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## DUKES CC DFW

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 8 2005, 08:17 PM~3246263
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## DUKES CC DFW

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 11 2011, 01:49 PM~20530961
> *
> *


 DANNYYYY....:machinegun:


----------



## dannysnty

> _Originally posted by DUKES CC DFW_@May 25 2011, 07:08 AM~20624682
> *DANNYYYY....:machinegun:
> *


You wouldn't dare shoot the mother of you're kids mr. Kitty cat eek


----------



## ENOUGH SAID




----------



## U.L.C. Texas

Start making plans to join us Tomorrow night for game 2 at Fat Daddy's. Where else can you go and get cheap drinks during the game .99 Cents Wells & Drafts Till 11pm..doors open at 8 pm Wear your Mavs Gear or Miami Gear and get in free till 10pm. So get there early to get a good seat also don't forget about the after party With Dj Panic Mixsquad..with $2 Crown and down after 11pm.


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

Well tonight people came out to cruise Seminary Dr off 35 as was posted on FB gald to see you all out there tonight !!! Hope I didnt miss anyone if so post up

ALEX FT WORHT
MAJESTICS DFW
TECHNIQUES DFW
GOOD TIMES DFW
UNTOUCHABLES FT WORTH

Cops where out they but I didnt see them stoping anyone so maybe this is a good place?


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## -old skool-

TTT


----------



## -old skool-

:nono: page 5


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## BIG MIKE 64

For Sale - 1968 Impala - 2 door hardtop - $2,500.00 - FIRM - NOT NEGOTIABLE

Contact: BIG MIKE (469) 274-4146

SEE MORE PIX ===> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/310615-1968-impala-2dr-htp.html#post14377776


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## BIG MIKE 64

Income Tax Time: $2,000 CA$H!

Contact: BIG MIKE (469) 274-4146

SEE MORE PIX ===> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/310615-1968-impala-2dr-htp.html#post14377776


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## OG_HOODLUM

Is the ULA still around? If so is their a website?


----------



## Carlos Polishing

*Carlos Polishing*

Pot Metal









Aluminum











Metal


----------



## Carlos Polishing




----------



## TechniquesOG

ttt


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG

10TH TECHNIQUES DFW ANNUAL VALENINES DANCE FEBRUARY 8, 2013


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ms_tx_legend214 said:


> :wave:


HAHA BUMP


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

817Lowrider said:


> HAHA BUMP


Lol!


----------



## CoupeDTS

Keep an eye out for a fake truestyle cc in el paso. The real Truestyle CC founded in 2006 and spread out all over the US is a trademarked name with the US government. The fake truestyle stole our name earlier this year and even font for their fake giant ugly plaques. They have shirts and plaques and painted it on their cars. They have been removed from all social media for trademark infringement and will face further legal action for using our name, as will anyone creating items with their fake name on it and profiting. 
Do not recognize them as a legitimate club in el paso or the surrounding area. Do not admit them to your car shows. If you support lowriding you do not support people stealing names and likenesses. They do not respect lowriding and all of its traditions by doing what they are doing. 
Thanks


----------



## RobLBC

CoupeDTS said:


> Keep an eye out for a fake truestyle cc in el paso. The real Truestyle CC founded in 2006 and spread out all over the US is a trademarked name with the US government. The fake truestyle stole our name earlier this year and even font for their fake giant ugly plaques. They have shirts and plaques and painted it on their cars. They have been removed from all social media for trademark infringement and will face further legal action for using our name, as will anyone creating items with their fake name on it and profiting.
> Do not recognize them as a legitimate club in el paso or the surrounding area. Do not admit them to your car shows. If you support lowriding you do not support people stealing names and likenesses. They do not respect lowriding and all of its traditions by doing what they are doing.
> Thanks


Truestyle CC Inc. or Truestyle CC?


----------



## CoupeDTS

We are not incorporated or a corporation protecting assets, we have a trademark on the word saying we are the owners of the word for hobby clubs or other commerce.


----------



## RobLBC

CoupeDTS said:


> We are not incorporated or a corporation protecting assets, we have a trademark on the word saying we are the owners of the word for hobby clubs or other commerce.


Post pics of both plaques.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

CoupeDTS said:


> Keep an eye out for a fake truestyle cc in el paso. The real Truestyle CC founded in 2006 and spread out all over the US is a trademarked name with the US government. The fake truestyle stole our name earlier this year and even font for their fake giant ugly plaques. They have shirts and plaques and painted it on their cars. They have been removed from all social media for trademark infringement and will face further legal action for using our name, as will anyone creating items with their fake name on it and profiting.
> Do not recognize them as a legitimate club in el paso or the surrounding area. Do not admit them to your car shows. If you support lowriding you do not support people stealing names and likenesses. They do not respect lowriding and all of its traditions by doing what they are doing.
> Thanks



Copy


----------



## CoupeDTS

THE REAL TRUESTYLE CC










































THE REAL TRUESTYLE CC


----------



## CoupeDTS

THE FAKE truestyle cc el paso tx










































THE FAKE truestyle cc el paso tx


----------



## CoupeDTS

These clowns said they tried to become a chapter of us but we didnt respond to them on layitlow (never happened) so they created their own chapter. It doesnt work that way... They said lets just join up and be 1 club. It doesnt work that way. You dont join a club by stealing their name and logo. The supposed president was forced out of a bigger club there, Unique or something like that, so hes not too bright. They wont back down. They just started this crap this summer yet claim they have been around longer than us lol. Our club started July 15, 2006 and is in 5 states. If you see these clowns dont show them any respect for what they are doing.

Oh, and you see a TM on their logo, lol, they registered with the city of el paso or chamber of commerce or something as a business or non profit or just a name of a business at their house. So they claim that gives them a trademark. Again, it doesnt work that way.


----------



## RobLBC

Legal action is for Levas, if you are a Lowrider handle it on the streets and personally pull their plaques. Don't come on LIL begging others to do the work for you.


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Copy


este wey



RobLBC said:


> Legal action is for Levas, if you are a Lowrider handle it on the streets and personally pull their plaques. Don't come on LIL begging others to do the work for you.


TCS said :nicoderm:


----------



## CoupeDTS

RobLBC said:


> Legal action is for Levas, if you are a Lowrider handle it on the streets and personally pull their plaques. Don't come on LIL begging others to do the work for you.


photos of other said lowriders driving a 1000 miles and pulling someones plaque. we tried talking and had someone go to el paso, everyone said do things the right way and get a trademark and own the name, we do that and YOU say legal is for spanish leves and go talk to them. Photos of the lowrider manual on how to handle this please. Also, YOUR help is not needed at all, nobody is begging you. Thanks for caring though.


----------



## supremes

You never mentioned what cities your chapters are in. Do you have one in texas already?


----------



## CoupeDTS

We had a guy from san diego chapter that was stationed in texas this summer. Nowhere near el paso. He traveled through there on his way to cali just yesterday but didnt know where to look for these guys obviously. We have done our legal part, I shut them down on social media, and Im spreading the word to the lowrider community and got lots of good support in response from the bigger clubs that put on shows. I figured id get some trolling on layitlow but thats part of this site. Im just notifying people of the situation and I believe its common sense that people should not recognize or respect this club as they are now. We have been dealing with them since May so we know nothing happens over night. We will continue to put pressure on them every way we know how to defend the name and likeness that we have paid for and worked hard for for almost 10 years. Anyone in a real club can respect that.


----------



## RobLBC

CoupeDTS said:


> photos of other said lowriders driving a 1000 miles and pulling someones plaque. we tried talking and had someone go to el paso, everyone said do things the right way and get a trademark and own the name, we do that and YOU say legal is for spanish speaking leaves and go talk to them. Photos of the lowrider manual on how to handle this please. Also, YOUR help is not needed at all, nobody is begging you. Thanks for caring though.


Don't be so scared, travel to their city and pull plaques. If you want to call yourself a Lowrider then you have to be about that life.


----------



## CoupeDTS

RobLBC said:


> Don't be so scared, travel to their city and pull plaques. If you want to call yourself a Lowrider then you have to be about that life.


Is your perception of "that life" from GTA lowriders? You are on a topic about car clubs, which club are you in and what experience/credibility do you have in handling situations like this?


----------

